# Animalicious Chat Thread



## buzzytoes

Do we have enough interest to make this a sticky?? I know there are quite a few of us that post on a regular basis and I have had animal related stuff going on that I don't want to start a whole new thread for. 

I am on the board for our local Humane Society and we had an adoption even this past Saturday. My special guy that I had been keeping an eye on (not to adopt, just hoping to find a good home) got adopted Saturday night. I was so thrilled for him. Yesterday he killed a pet bunny and seriously injured/killed their cat. He is now back at our shelter for the third time and I am super bummed for him.


----------



## Cindi

I would participate!

Wow that is terrible. The adopters must be devastated and I'm sure it is not going to go well for the dog.    Horrible all around.


----------



## clevercat

Oh great idea! Count me in too - there are often things I want to mention/ask that wouldn't warrant a whole thread. 
Poor pup - as Cindi said, it's bad news all around. The family must be completely devastated. They tried to do something good and what horrible consequences....


----------



## buzzytoes

Today is my weekly trip to the animal control to take pics of their adoptables. These days are the highlight of my week. I swear if I could find a job that would pay me to travel the country and take pics of adoptable animals I would snap it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## ILuvShopping

he killed their pet bunny AND cat?? wow..... 

I haven't been keeping up with my foster thread cause there's not too much to report. Still have the kittens. took them into the shelter about a week ago so the foster coordinator could see how they're doing. of course they were terrified. (think of how cats are when they go to a vet...) so she said they weren't ready yet.

these cats are never going to be 100% ready... it's going to take them a few days (or more) to get used to a shelter environment. at my house they are awesome normal cats (except the one, she's still pretty skittish but she's plenty happy).  As much as I love these cats I want them to find homes soon because that's what they need. Just a slightly frustrating experience.


----------



## Cindi

I know what you mean. My special needs girls act perfectly fine at my house. Like normal playful kittens. But get them in an adoption cage and they become totally different cats. Growling and hissing. It is hard when the kittens don't show well. I usually tell the adoption rep it would be better if anyone interested comes to my house to see them when they are "normal". That has worked well on more than 1 occasion.






ILuvShopping said:


> he killed their pet bunny AND cat?? wow.....
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with my foster thread cause there's not too much to report. Still have the kittens. took them into the shelter about a week ago so the foster coordinator could see how they're doing. of course they were terrified. (think of how cats are when they go to a vet...) so she said they weren't ready yet.
> 
> these cats are never going to be 100% ready... it's going to take them a few days (or more) to get used to a shelter environment. at my house they are awesome normal cats (except the one, she's still pretty skittish but she's plenty happy). As much as I love these cats I want them to find homes soon because that's what they need. Just a slightly frustrating experience.


----------



## gazoo

I'd love to join in!

Nothing much going on at my place except my cat now loves to share sips out my cup of hot tea with cream.  :weird:


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> I'd love to join in!
> 
> Nothing much going on at my place except my cat now loves to share sips out my cup of hot tea with cream.  :weird:



Ha - really? They are such funny little creatures, aren't they. I think I've mentioned elsewhere that Missy and Livvie have a real 'thing' for Nutrional Yeast....
Buzzy - that would be the best job ever. The photographer who volunteers at my local shelter is brilliant - she has soo much patience and gets some perfect shots....can you post any of your photos here?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> I know what you mean. My special needs girls act perfectly fine at my house. Like normal playful kittens. But get them in an adoption cage and they become totally different cats. Growling and hissing. It is hard when the kittens don't show well. I usually tell the adoption rep it would be better if anyone interested comes to my house to see them when they are "normal". That has worked well on more than 1 occasion.



i would like to do that with these as well but i'm not sure they allow that.

they do however keep older cats in foster homes and then someone expresses interest in them from the website and then you bring them in for the person to check them out.  if they keep telling me the cats aren't ready for the shelter then i hope they allow them to be adopted this way. cause at this rate i'll have them forever lol

I was suppose to have people come over so the kittens would get used to strangers. so i had my friend come over. and guess what? they actually 80% normal. of course they were a little hesitant of her at first, but they didn't run and hide. and she played with them for about 15-20 min and after that Ariel was all about running around her with her toys. 

even aurora came out while she was there (she's the super shy one)

I recently introduced them to 'da bird' and they LOVE it. so that's my secret weapon the next time I have to take them in.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gazoo said:


> I'd love to join in!
> 
> Nothing much going on at my place except my cat now loves to share sips out my cup of hot tea with cream.  :weird:



haha! every day i have a constant 'struggle' with my one cat who wants to eat my dinner.
i should video tape her next time - how she tries to be all sneaky.


----------



## gazoo

I'd love to see photos too *Buzzytoes*.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am hoping I got a good one today but I think it's going to be blurry when I look at it full size. There was a husky mix there and I caught her right between expressions so she looks like she's smiling.  I will post in a bit after bossman is done stealing my computer!


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Do we have enough interest to make this a sticky?? I know there are quite a few of us that post on a regular basis and I have had animal related stuff going on that I don't want to start a whole new thread for.
> 
> I am on the board for our local Humane Society and we had an adoption even this past Saturday. My special guy that I had been keeping an eye on (not to adopt, just hoping to find a good home) got adopted Saturday night. I was so thrilled for him. Yesterday he killed a pet bunny and seriously injured/killed their cat. He is now back at our shelter for the third time and I am super bummed for him.



Oh how tragic!  Is the shelter able to do any kind of "cat testing" on dogs before they are put up for adoption?  We must do that with our greyhounds as you might imagine.  I have 4 right now here, they are not moving quickly because they are not cat-safe.  We always seem to get more applications from people with cats and small dogs...


----------



## renza

buzzytoes said:


> I am on the board for our local Humane Society and we had an adoption even this past Saturday. My special guy that I had been keeping an eye on (not to adopt, just hoping to find a good home) got adopted Saturday night. I was so thrilled for him. Yesterday he killed a pet bunny and seriously injured/killed their cat. He is now back at our shelter for the third time and I am super bummed for him.


Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. The family must have been devastated. And the poor doggy still needs a home.  
My dog (she was a stray) cannot be around other animals (dogs especially), but DH didn't know that when he took her home. She actually lived with a cat for a brief period but that was the meanest cat ever and they always supervised them so everyone got out alive. I imagine most rescue groups and humane shelters don't have the resources to fully test a dog and know its temperament, which is too bad.


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> Oh how tragic! Is the shelter able to do any kind of "cat testing" on dogs before they are put up for adoption? We must do that with our greyhounds as you might imagine. I have 4 right now here, they are not moving quickly because they are not cat-safe. We always seem to get more applications from people with cats and small dogs...


 
They do as far as walking the dogs by the cat kennels. Some of the other board members think the cat might have been a byproduct of blood lust/feeding frenzy from the rabbit. When I brought him back Monday night I was letting him wander around and he wandered over to the cats so I ran over there but he didn't even pay attention, just walked right by them. Apparently the people were home while it happened, he went upstairs by himself and destroyed the cage to get to the rabbit. It's hard when they come in as strays and you have no history on them. As a result, we are going to come up with some sort of pamphlet of suggestions for bringing a new animal home (supervising them at all times, introducing them to other animals, etc.). It's a very small shelter in a very rural area so we don't have much access to professional animal trainers and other resources that I would love to have around.


----------



## buzzytoes

This is me and Austin before he got adopted Saturday. I think he might be mixed with Malamute - he is about 80 lbs or so and has a big curly tail. ETA Sorry I should have clarified - obviously he is Australian Shepherd/Border Collie/some sort of herding dog, I meant that mixed with Malamute.


----------



## madamefifi

He's a lovely dog! I hope he finds a forever home soon. I think a pamphlet with instructions on how to introduce a new pet to a home is an excellent idea--just tossing them into the mix and hoping for the best can have tragic results for everyone. When we first moved to our farmhouse someone gave us 2 domestic turkeys who were very large and unfortunately very tame. To our shock and surprise one of our dogs savaged one of them almost immediately. It never occurred to us that our sweet, mellow dog would do that! Lesson learned, sadly.


----------



## renza

buzzytoes said:


> This is me and Austin before he got adopted Saturday. I think he might be mixed with Malamute - he is about 80 lbs or so and has a big curly tail. ETA Sorry I should have clarified - obviously he is Australian Shepherd/Border Collie/some sort of herding dog, I meant that mixed with Malamute.


Oh he is a cutie!  I hope he can find a home without other small animals. A strong prey drive is hard to curb.


----------



## buzzytoes

This is the smile I caught today. It's too blurry to go up on the facebook group but I will likely add it to my own photos. It's just too funny not to keep!


----------



## Cindi

Oh this is fabulous!!!!! This needs to be on a greeting card or calendar or SOMETHING! 






buzzytoes said:


> This is the smile I caught today. It's too blurry to go up on the facebook group but I will likely add it to my own photos. It's just too funny not to keep!


----------



## Cindi

Hey Clever....

http://www.catchat.org/haws/cgibin/prview.cgi?id=2013031106

This poor little guy was on the FaceBook page of my favorite blind cat rescue. He is right in your neck of the woods. The rescue doesn't seem to know much about blind cats.  

Stevie Wonder.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Hey Clever....
> 
> http://www.catchat.org/haws/cgibin/prview.cgi?id=2013031106
> 
> This poor little guy was on the FaceBook page of my favorite blind cat rescue. He is right in your neck of the woods. The rescue doesn't seem to know much about blind cats.
> 
> Stevie Wonder.



Calling them tonight...the only problem I have when approaching a new charity, is telling them how many cats I have....cue 'crazy cat lady' off the Simpsons music....


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> This is the smile I caught today. It's too blurry to go up on the facebook group but I will likely add it to my own photos. It's just too funny not to keep!



Best. Photo. EVER!


----------



## buzzytoes

I wonder why they feel he would not be good in a home with other cats?? You'd think that would only be able to help him. Love his name.


----------



## renza

buzzytoes said:


> This is the smile I caught today. It's too blurry to go up on the facebook group but I will likely add it to my own photos. It's just too funny not to keep!


Hahaha so cute!


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha love the dog smiling pic!


and i don't know why but buzzy when you first mention the animal that killed the rabbit i was thinking it was a cat that did it... a dog makes a little more sense! (although still sad)


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> I wonder why they feel he would not be good in a home with other cats?? You'd think that would only be able to help him. Love his name.



yea that seems odd. normally blind cats will take on a buddy that helps lead them around.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Austin is a cutie! he sort of resembles one of my foster cats lol


----------



## Cindi

If you think this little guy would be a good fit with your kids maybe the rescue doesn't need to know all. You know what you can handle. I'm sure that music is always playing when I am around but it has never stopped a rescue from allowing me to adopt a cat, especially one with special needs AND something I have experience with. In most cases a blind cat will be happy to have a friend they can lean on. That's why it didn't seem to me that this rescue has a lot of experience with blind cats. I bet this little guy would love a friend.  I'm sure a recommendation from the current rescue you work with will go a long way.






clevercat said:


> Calling them tonight...the only problem I have when approaching a new charity, is telling them how many cats I have....cue 'crazy cat lady' off the Simpsons music....


----------



## poopsie

Just got back from my first bike ride of the season. I love to go for a ride when I get home from work. I am on days this week so I can do it. I ride for an hour+ out in the neighborhoods along the foothills and count bunny rabbits. It is very early so I only saw about a dozen. Pretty soon it will be well over 100! :buttercup:


----------



## ILuvShopping

I have a very nice bike that was bought back in 2005.... I think I rode it twice. Now I would love to ride it (but would have to haul it to a bike trail - yay truck!) but I'm worried my tires are all jacked up and will pop or something lol

but first I need to get a bike tire pump....


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> Just got back from my first bike ride of the season. I love to go for a ride when I get home from work. I am on days this week so I can do it. I ride for an hour+ out in the neighborhoods along the foothills and count bunny rabbits. It is very early so I only saw about a dozen. Pretty soon it will be well over 100! :buttercup:


 
This is what I love about running outside. Just surprised a bunny coming up my own street the other day but pretty soon it will be deer popping out of the bushes to scare me, seeing the baby geese grow up, etc. I even saw a skunk last year!


----------



## poopsie

LOL.....................my bike was purchased back in 1992 for $25 from a used sporting goods store. It is dusty, rusty and the back wheel wobbles but it does the job. Even though it is an 18 speed mountain bike I never change gears and I only ride on pavement.  Got to know your limitations


----------



## gazoo

My sister straps her 2 rottweilers to her bike and goes out for rides every day to wear them out.  It's a sight to behold and I wince each time I see her. (I think she's crazy as they aren't the mellowest of dogs.)  She's had a few wipeouts.  I shudder to think what would happen if they caught sight of a bunny.


----------



## Candice0985

I just moved to a new townhouse and area of the city from a 23rd floor condo. I love it being ground level and in a quieter area I see bunnies in my front yard all the time! my two cattens (ones a kitty, the other a 9 year old Russian blue, hence the combo kitty and cat ) love looking outside and stalking the bunnies.

my little one was amazed by snow and people walking by, it took me a few moments to realize this is the first time shes seen snow and anything ground level. I feel like a better mom knowing they have more to look at compared to my old place.


----------



## renza

gazoo said:


> My sister straps her 2 rottweilers to her bike and goes out for rides every day to wear them out.  It's a sight to behold and I wince each time I see her. (I think she's crazy as they aren't the mellowest of dogs.)  She's had a few wipeouts.  I shudder to think what would happen if they caught sight of a bunny.


I am always amazed when I see bicyclists "walking" their dogs this way. I have definitely never had a dog well-trained enough that I would strap her to my waist or my bike.


----------



## buzzytoes

I would crash the minute I attempted to strap my dogs to my bike. They are the worst leash walkers ever. Bad mom! DH got a bike as a bonus at work so this summer we will attempt to go offroading. We live in a rural area so we can take the dogs with us and let them run while we ride. The only hazard is wild horses but somehow I think they won't want to chase anything five times their size.


----------



## oggers86

Yay chat thread!!

We went to the Cats Protection where our two came from today to drop off some food and toys for the cats, had a look around and would have happily taken home every single one!!

It surprised me how friendly almost every one that wasnt asleep was, every time we walked past they seemed interested in us and started pawing at the glass. Most of the ones asleep were in their beds, unlike the pair of spoilt brats here who I bought 2 brand new beds for and they have snubbed them both.

They were very impressed with the box they came in though, had great fun jumping in and out until they both ended up in the box at the same time. That didnt go down too well, there was a lot of scuffling and they jumped out pretty quickly. 

When are they going to learn to get along???


----------



## buzzytoes

Oggers they only act interested so you will take them home. Once you get them home they turn into regular cats who expect you to wait on them hand and foot.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> This is what I love about running outside. Just surprised a bunny coming up my own street the other day but pretty soon it will be deer popping out of the bushes to scare me, seeing the baby geese grow up, etc. I even saw a skunk last year!




I have had 3 hip surgeries thanks to a car accident in '76 so running is out for me these days. But according to DBF I ride slow enough that I might as well be running/walking 
Pretty soon the baby bunnies will be all over out where I ride. I have to be careful as some like to make a run for it right under the bike.  One time I saw two raccoons peeking out of a storm drain at me a few streets over. I always ride by but haven't seen them since. 
It is funny about the deer. We have signs all over the outskirts here warning about them. In all the decades I have been driving around I had never seen a single deer. But last year on the way to work someone had hit one on one of the two lane freeways.  I was shocked that there really are deer here.


----------



## oggers86

buzzytoes said:


> Oggers they only act interested so you will take them home. Once you get them home they turn into regular cats who expect you to wait on them hand and foot.



Now why didnt I think of that, it makes so much more sense!!! It only took a few months for ours to turn from angels who wouldnt put a foot wrong to little devils who are thinking up new ways of causing me problems...


----------



## leasul2003

Enjoying the new thread. A lot of times I want to post and like others said, don't want to star a new thread.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gazoo said:


> My sister straps her 2 rottweilers to her bike and goes out for rides every day to wear them out.  It's a sight to behold and I wince each time I see her. (I think she's crazy as they aren't the mellowest of dogs.)  She's had a few wipeouts.  I shudder to think what would happen if they caught sight of a bunny.



oh yikes - yea she's brave!! i always get so nervous when I see people 'walking' their dogs on bikes or even rollerblades. if they take off you are so screwed!



poopsie2 said:


> LOL.....................my bike was purchased back in 1992 for $25 from a used sporting goods store. It is dusty, rusty and the back wheel wobbles but it does the job. Even though it is an 18 speed mountain bike I never change gears and I only ride on pavement.  Got to know your limitations


well now i feel better about mine lol 
luckily mine is pretty lightweight (when i first bought it i had to carry it up and down to my 2nd floor apt) so if i was riding somewhere and something happened to where i couldn't ride it back i think i would be ok carrying it.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Now why didnt I think of that, it makes so much more sense!!! It only took a few months for ours to turn from angels who wouldnt put a foot wrong to little devils who are thinking up new ways of causing me problems...



That reminded me of Murphy Teh Maniac... A little angel in his pen at Battersea, all eyes, ears, and purrs... The moment he got home he turned into a little monster. Nothing much has changed in the four years he's been here....


----------



## gazoo

I was at the shelter yesterday with my 2 little girls to distribute supplies, cuddles and lend petting laps to the kitties.  

My girls wanted to spend their first official day of Spring Break at the shelter helping out and that made me proud but it was so hard to leave so many purring kitties behind. :cry:


----------



## oggers86

gazoo said:


> I was at the shelter yesterday with my 2 little girls to distribute supplies, cuddles and lend petting laps to the kitties.
> 
> My girls wanted to spend their first official day of Spring Break at the shelter helping out and that made me proud but it was so hard to leave so many purring kitties behind. :cry:




Isnt it?! Last night I was kitten sitting half day old kittens for a relative, they were soo tiny!!! Then today there was a 6 month old kitten which strolled into my parents in laws (to be) house like it owned the place. He lives next door but he pops in for a visit, he was in his element exploring a new house and getting lots of attention off new people. 

We come home today after being gone since yesterday, the cats barely look in our direction 

I made up for it by snuggling Elsa, much to her disgust


----------



## buzzytoes

How proud you must be of your girls gazoo!! That's awesome that they wanted to spend their first day of vacation doing such a giving thing.

We had our last day of agility class today. The first two pictures are my Moose, the last picture is a Sheltie named Hannah that has been in all three sets of classes that we have had. Each class is once a week for six weeks and it took Hannah all six weeks of the first class to let the dogs anywhere near her. She is very shy but so hilarious because when she is doing the course she barks every time she goes over a jump.


----------



## buzzytoes




----------



## buzzytoes

Sorry I didn't mean to make seperate posts. My computer wasn't cooperating!


----------



## ILuvShopping

great action shots!


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to make seperate posts. My computer wasn't cooperating!



Great shots!  I  agility and herding competitions!


----------



## leasul2003

Well, we've all heard the saying "You can't teach an old dog new tricks." Guess cats, must be smarter   Our 17 yr old cat has never been a lap cat. Well, my hubby has been working from home for the past 3 months and he has trained her to be a lap kitty by using treats as a reward. Now, whoever is sitting in the recliner gets a lap full of cat. I love it!


----------



## madamefifi

Cats will do anything for food, lol.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

I am - fingers crossed - giving a Furever Home to a disabled kitten. Does anyone have any experience with - what is the expression - expressing? anyway, emptying a cat's badder.  Kitten has severe nerve damage to a back leg and this means she is incontinent. One of the reasons I had my home refloored was so I could help out in cases like this - but of course if I can help things along, so much the better. She is only a tiny little girl and has been through so much in her short life. She deserves a chance to be happy.


----------



## Cindi

Oh Clever you are an angel. I don't have any experience with it but a vet tech should be able to give you a quick lesson. Tell us about the new girl.






clevercat said:


> I am - fingers crossed - giving a Furever Home to a disabled kitten. Does anyone have any experience with - what is the expression - expressing? anyway, emptying a cat's badder. Kitten has severe nerve damage to a back leg and this means she is incontinent. One of the reasons I had my home refloored was so I could help out in cases like this - but of course if I can help things along, so much the better. She is only a tiny little girl and has been through so much in her short life. She deserves a chance to be happy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sometimes I work in the most random place ever. I work at a concrete batch plant that is kind of out in the boonies. It's in an industrial area but there is only three other businesses on our "street." The manager just told me to follow him outside so I did and I ask what we are looking for. He tells me "goats." What?!?!? Sure enough there are three goats running around our property. They have been across the street at the pipe yard as well. Tried to get them to visit but they just ran away from me.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Oh Clever you are an angel. I don't have any experience with it but a vet tech should be able to give you a quick lesson. Tell us about the new girl.



Ha - you are the second person to call me that today 
Anyway, new girl (I have THE most beautiful photo to show, when I can post again) is in the care of a lovely vet up country, after being found with severe nerve damage to a back leg and her bladder. Vet contacted the rescue I adopted Figgy and his friends from, as she can no longer keep kitten at her practice, and although adorable, kitten's bladder problem makes it very hard to find her a home. I have tried to adopt a kitten from rescue centres before but been turned down as they think I would stop helping the older special needs cats (as if) - luckily, this rescue is different and will let me adopt anyone we feel would be happy with me. So today I said yes as soon as I got the email, then bought 100 puppy training pads and some kitten toys. Now the wait to find out when she can come home....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ha - you are the second person to call me that today
> Anyway, new girl (I have THE most beautiful photo to show, when I can post again) is in the care of a lovely vet up country, after being found with severe nerve damage to a back leg and her bladder. Vet contacted the rescue I adopted Figgy and his friends from, as she can no longer keep kitten at her practice, and although adorable, kitten's bladder problem makes it very hard to find her a home. I have tried to adopt a kitten from rescue centres before but been turned down as they think I would stop helping the older special needs cats (as if) - luckily, this rescue is different and will let me adopt anyone we feel would be happy with me. So today I said yes as soon as I got the email, then bought 100 puppy training pads and some kitten toys. Now the wait to find out when she can come home....





So there are going to be 2 new additions to the fam?


----------



## buzzytoes

Do you know what exactly the problem is Clever? Is it that she can't feel when she has to pee or that she doesn't have the capability to pee??


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Do you know what exactly the problem is Clever? Is it that she can't feel when she has to pee or that she doesn't have the capability to pee??



She can't feel when she has to pee - the nerve damage in her back leg is so bad it's affected her bladder. Poor baby....
I am waiting to hear from the Rescue - they emailed the vet yesterday but no response yet. I suppose it's possible they will look to find her a place closer to where she is now...
Foster told me not to worry about the 100 puppy pads I just ordered, he will put them to good use...little toad peed on the corner of the bed again this morning....


----------



## buzzytoes

What a stinker that Foster is! Maybe he was just making sure you knew that he is still the kitten at Casa Clever. I hope the sweet girl comes to stay with you.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> What a stinker that Foster is! Maybe he was just making sure you knew that he is still the kitten at Casa Clever. I hope the sweet girl comes to stay with you.



Oh he and Simon have turned into total mama's boys....I think the peeing on the bed is to let everyone know they want me to themselves.... 
No news today on Baby Girl...


----------



## buzzytoes

Might be taking a road trip this weekend to take three dogs from our local Animal Control to Fort Collins, CO to a rescue that has room for them. Our Humane Society is completely full and can't take in any more dogs, and the one AC euthanizes pretty much on a weekly basis. On the flip side, we have the mayor on board to work towards a no-kill community and at their City Council meeting in April he is going to assign a Council member to work with the HS to see what we need to do to become no-kill.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Might be taking a road trip this weekend to take three dogs from our local Animal Control to Fort Collins, CO to a rescue that has room for them. Our Humane Society is completely full and can't take in any more dogs, and the one AC euthanizes pretty much on a weekly basis. On the flip side, we have the mayor on board to work towards a no-kill community and at their City Council meeting in April he is going to assign a Council member to work with the HS to see what we need to do to become no-kill.





If that mayor runs for re-election I will move there just to vote for him!


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> If that mayor runs for re-election I will move there just to vote for him!


 
I am actually surprised it is going over so well. We are just in the beginning stages though so we'll see. He said he used to look at the Animal Control report every month but stopped because it always made him sad to see how many were coming in and how many were not leaving via adoption. He also kept them over their appointment by 20 minutes just asking questions so that's a good sign!


----------



## gazoo

Would love some advice.  

I've been eyeballing a female kitty at the shelter.  She loves my kids and pretty much all humans.  The issue is she punches any cat that comes up to her when we're petting her, and I've watched her not allow any cat to approach her.  Granted I've only been there limited time. (An hour in her room, which is the declawed room at the shelter, at most during each visit.  Three visits so far.  Maybe she isn't like this when there aren't humans around.  My cat, a male, is fully declawed and a super sweet docile boy.  I don't know if bringing home a female that seems so antisocial to her species would be a disaster for him as he is finally a lap cat after a year with us.  This female is front declawed and literally seems to curl her toes down and punch with a fist. It's startling and very funny.  She doesn't do the side smack with the pads of her paw, but a literal almost human looking punch right in the nose or cheek of the other cats.  Then she turns back to me or my kids and leans in and continues purring.  There is no discrimination, she punches male and female kitties.

What do you guys think?


----------



## buzzytoes

Are they cats that have been there awhile or cats that just come and go?? I am a firm believer that cats need a few sparring matches before they get things settled. By that I mean anywhere from hissing to swatting. I have yet to introduce cats into the household without having some sort of activity. My cats still do that occasionally and they are all old and have been together over ten years! Will they let you take her on a "test drive" of sorts?? Our local shelter does that so you can test the animal out in your household. Maybe she just needs to be the boss, and since your cat is already docile it won't really matter?


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Are they cats that have been there awhile or cats that just come and go?? I am a firm believer that cats need a few sparring matches before they get things settled. By that I mean anywhere from hissing to swatting. I have yet to introduce cats into the household without having some sort of activity. My cats still do that occasionally and they are all old and have been together over ten years! Will they let you take her on a "test drive" of sorts?? Our local shelter does that so you can test the animal out in your household. Maybe she just needs to be the boss, and since your cat is already docile it won't really matter?



Well all this week the cats in that specific room have been the same cats.  But I don't know how long prior to my visits this week they've been together.  There are several bullies in the room which are sweet to humans but not to each other. Not all the bullies are declawed either.  I will ask if they will let me test run her.  I feel a bit silly to be so worried about my guy and the vibe at my house, it's only that he was so injured when we adopted him and it took months to get him on track.  For a super long time if I tried to pet him with 2 hands he'd run, and now he's a fat lap cat that equally loves everyone in the house.  Sadly I don't know if he does well with others either, since he was abandoned on the streets at the time of his rescue.  I feel like a matchmaker in a foreign country.  LOL

On the one hand maybe he and this other cat should be singletons.  Then again, I feel compelled to help by welcoming another needy feline.  GAH!  Can you tell I'm anally obsessing?


----------



## poopsie

Someone abandoned a fully declawed cat on the streets? Poor little man 
If was able to survive that, another kitty might not be all that bad.


----------



## gazoo

^ Yeah - it's awful what people do.  I will never understand how they could do something like that.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think you might as well just bring her home if you are thinking about her that much.


----------



## cats n bags

She might be worth a try.  I imagine it's pretty lonely in a shelter, and she gets "people aggression" like others get "food aggression" and doesn't want to share the little bit of attention you give her.

I would take the introductions slowly if you do give her a chance.


----------



## poopsie

My cats still tolerate each other (barely). I love the spats where each leans as far back as possible, squints their eyes shut  and flails an outstretched paw madly about hoping for contact.


----------



## Cindi

Gazoo, I would give her a try. If your boy is that submissive they will probably get along pretty well. It might take a few days and a few swats before they figure it out but She doesn't sound overly aggressive.


----------



## chessmont

poopsie2 said:


> My cats still tolerate each other (barely). I love the spats where each leans as far back as possible, squints their eyes shut  and flails an outstretched paw madly about hoping for contact.



OMG what a funny picture in my mind!


----------



## ILuvShopping

leasul2003 said:


> Well, we've all heard the saying "You can't teach an old dog new tricks." Guess cats, must be smarter   Our 17 yr old cat has never been a lap cat. Well, my hubby has been working from home for the past 3 months and he has trained her to be a lap kitty by using treats as a reward. Now, whoever is sitting in the recliner gets a lap full of cat. I love it!



oh how i wish that worked for one of the kittens i have now! She will not eat treats until she's calm and comfortable and she's not calm and comfortable unless A. you aren't near her or B. you manage to grab her and spend 5 min trying to get her to purr.  It worked like a charm on a previous kitten I had.  But this one sure is stubborn!



poopsie2 said:


> My cats still tolerate each other (barely). I love the spats where each leans as far back as possible, squints their eyes shut  and flails an outstretched paw madly about hoping for contact.


I have a video somewhere of one of my cats being body slammed by my other cat. It's freaking hilarious. complete stare down.. and then BAM! body slam. I know I have it on facebook but can't remember if it's on my current phone or old phone.....


----------



## gazoo

poopsie2 said:


> My cats still tolerate each other (barely). I love the spats where each leans as far back as possible, squints their eyes shut  and flails an outstretched paw madly about hoping for contact.



This is funniest description ever!


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Easter ladies!!! We are headed out to the dog park shortly to enjoy the nice sunny day. Probably will head over to our shelter later to take some pics. Pup Pup's Mom is still there and I want to get a new pic of her, then take pics of any new animals that they don't have up on Petfinder already. 

We had two boxers at the Humane Society go home together over the week. Bertha went home to a friend's neighbor on Wednesday, and they decided she needed a friend so they went back the next day and got the boy boxer that we had there. They were both dogs that I worried about so I am thrilled that they are in a new home with kids to play with.


----------



## gazoo

That's great news on the double adoptions* BUZZYTOES*!

The female I was thinking about adopting has been adopted into a singleton situation, so it's a win/win for her and her new parents.  Happy endings all around.


----------



## leasul2003

Has anyone ever had any success with introducing a dog into the family where an old grouchy kitty who is queen of her castle resides? I really want a dog, but really don't think my kitty will permit it. And I really don't want to stress her out.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe that just means you will have a special case that will be coming your way *gazoo*. 

Dog park was apparently a bad idea. Mooser hurt herself somehow and has been limping around all day. Likely will be headed to the vet in the morning. 

*leasul* my cats were all almost ten years and older when we got our first puppy. It seems that as long as cats have someplace to escape to, they do okay with puppies. That has been my experience at any rate.


----------



## Cindi

As long as the dog is not aggressive you won't have a problem. My *****y alpha cat ( a 6 pound ball of fluff with a crippled paw) would very quickly teach the newbie who was boss and all would be well in a few day. I have had 80 pound Greyhounds afraid to pass her in the hall. Just introduce slowly and give the cat an easy exit.




leasul2003 said:


> Has anyone ever had any success with introducing a dog into the family where an old grouchy kitty who is queen of her castle resides? I really want a dog, but really don't think my kitty will permit it. And I really don't want to stress her out.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Maybe that just means you will have a special case that will be coming your way *gazoo*.
> 
> *Dog park was apparently a bad idea. Mooser hurt herself somehow and has been limping around all day. Likely will be headed to the vet in the morning.
> *
> *leasul* my cats were all almost ten years and older when we got our first puppy. It seems that as long as cats have someplace to escape to, they do okay with puppies. That has been my experience at any rate.





Or poop pup will be just fine as if nothing happened. That happens all the time with the kittehs. Fingers and paws crossed that vet trip won't be necessary


----------



## buzzytoes

DH convinced me to give the Moose one more day before taking her in. She seems better today but I left him with strict instructions NOT to play with her. She is on "bed rest."


----------



## clevercat

Awww - big kisses for the Moose.
I need good thoughts please - it's looking like I will be able to adopt little disabled kitten and she will be able to join the family....Just waiting to hear from her current home


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Awww - big kisses for the Moose.
> I need good thoughts please - it's looking like I will be able to adopt little disabled kitten and she will be able to join the family....Just waiting to hear from her current home




Is this the little one with the nerve damage?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Is this the little one with the nerve damage?



That's right - the Rescue just heard back from vet yesterday and were checking I'm still interested.
Fingers crossed!

Off topic - the colour blocking is giving me a headache....


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> That's right - the Rescue just heard back from vet yesterday and were checking I'm still interested.
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Off topic - the colour blocking is giving me a headache....



Hate the colors too.  Thanks to the lovely DrDior, I changed the color theme at the bottom left tab on screen (see button that says THEME SWITCHER) to TPF 8.1 something.    Did the trick quick.


----------



## Cindi

Vlad gets me with his April Fools joke every year. This was a good one. Bright but good. 





clevercat said:


> That's right - the Rescue just heard back from vet yesterday and were checking I'm still interested.
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Off topic - the colour blocking is giving me a headache....


----------



## Cindi

Too funny that the colorblock theme is called Colorblock OMG. 





gazoo said:


> Hate the colors too. Thanks to the lovely DrDior, I changed the color theme at the bottom left tab on screen (see button that says THEME SWITCHER) to TPF 8.1 something. Did the trick quick.


----------



## leasul2003

Holey crimeny! I thought I was having an acid trip for a minute. Thanks for the tip on changing the color.


----------



## buzzytoes

Shelter picture day!!! Yay!!! We have also had quite a few go home this week at the Humane Society which means it opens up room to pull more from the shelter!!


----------



## Nemirel

leasul2003 said:


> Has anyone ever had any success with introducing a dog into the family where an old grouchy kitty who is queen of her castle resides? I really want a dog, but really don't think my kitty will permit it. And I really don't want to stress her out.



We have 3 dogs and 2 cats (all adoptions).  One of my cats (see my avatar) is a  diva, hence the queen.  When we adopted our first dog, we made sure to tell the shelter about our cat, so they made sure to introduce us to dogs that were ok with cats.  This worked out well, as when we adopted one of the dogs, she was very good with our diva.  Our cat was not very nice and immediately asserted herself.  However, she was not pleased with the dog around.  We made her a "safe room" where we kept her food and litterbox.  She hung out in her safe room for about a month and eventually she came out again. The dog respected her and they quickly learned to get along.  Then we adopted another dog. 

Again, our diva was not pleased, but she stayed out.  The 2nd dog was more of a challenge becuase he was not "cat tested," so we didn't know what would happen.  He did attempt to chase her, so we corrected him.  Our cat also hit him a few times until he realized she was off limits.  It took time, but all was well after a year.  Now we are fostering a dog. Again, we didn't know how she would react to the cat, however, she learned quickly the cat is off limits.

If you end up getting a dog, you will have to supervise them and be dilligent about correcting the dog if it gets too close to the cat. If you can, set up a dog free zone somewhere, so your cat has a place to go when she wants to be alone.


----------



## leasul2003

I'm thinking it might just be better for us to wait to get a dog. When we tried to introduce a new cat in the house, she did not handle that well at all. She bullied him so much that she turned him into a neurotic little psycho kitty who would cower in corners. After 3 weeks, we had to give him back to his original owners because it wasn't fair to just let him be tortured by my diva.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ughhh the foster coordinator at the shelter i foster with is leaving. i'm not real surprised because she does A LOT of work and i think it would be very overwhelming. but she's super nice and i hate to see her go.... i hope the next person that comes in is as on the ball as she was.

but now i'm worried my fosters might get lost in the system.... the current coordinator emailed me a couple weeks ago asking how things were going. i replied and said they were going well... and some additional updates. but never received a response (which is normal). 

so i guess i'll just wait until mid-may if i don't hear anything and then contact someone. 
i'd like to get my fosters up for adoption one way or another!


----------



## ILuvShopping

leasul2003 said:


> I'm thinking it might just be better for us to wait to get a dog. When we tried to introduce a new cat in the house, she did not handle that well at all. She bullied him so much that she turned him into a neurotic little psycho kitty who would cower in corners. After 3 weeks, we had to give him back to his original owners because it wasn't fair to just let him be tortured by my diva.



yea.. that's tough  

you never know with a dog though... i had a cat who absolutely hated new cats. he would get very VERY angry at everything. 
BUT once in awhile my friend would bring her dog over and he seemed to be very intrigued by the dog.. he would follow it around... obviously hiss if he got too close. but overall him (and the rest of my cats) didn't seem to mind the dog too much.

do you have a friend with a dog that could come over to your house to see how your cat would react?


----------



## leasul2003

ILuvShopping said:


> yea.. that's tough
> 
> you never know with a dog though... i had a cat who absolutely hated new cats. he would get very VERY angry at everything.
> BUT once in awhile my friend would bring her dog over and he seemed to be very intrigued by the dog.. he would follow it around... obviously hiss if he got too close. but overall him (and the rest of my cats) didn't seem to mind the dog too much.
> 
> do you have a friend with a dog that could come over to your house to see how your cat would react?


 
Unfortunately I only recently moved to Ohio and don't have many friends here yet. I do have a neighbor that has a dog. Wonder if he would let me borrow her.


----------



## oggers86

What a day!!! Elise goes missing for almost 24 hours and turns up injured! She is now at the vets, nothing life threatening but potential damage to her leg. 

Elsa hasnt minded one bit about her not being here and is currently trying to get in my stationery cupboard...


----------



## leasul2003

For being such little critters, kitties manage to make a big statement.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh know poor Elise! Hope it's nothing that will involve a long recovery.


----------



## oggers86

buzzytoes said:


> Oh know poor Elise! Hope it's nothing that will involve a long recovery.



OMG what a crazy 24 hours!!!!!!!

Elise is still at the vets, they want to do a chest x ray as they suspect she might have broken ribs and she needs sedating for a wound cleaning thoroughly, plus a leg x ray. Looks like she has been hit by a car so she is very lucky to still be alive!!!

I only got her insured last month as she is accident prone and I am so glad I did!!!

However, I now have another dilemma which I am putting in a new thread as I am not sure what to do for the best...

Also, I am now a bit worried about Elsa as she has been drinking more than normal for the past couple of days..I wonder if it is anything to do with the biscuits she had yesterday as she had more than normal. She has always been a big drinker, I am just a bit paranoid having just lost my older cat to kidney failure but it would be unlikely for a 2 year old fed predominantly on wet food wouldnt it?? 

Other than that she is fine, no other signs of anything being wrong like more trips to the litter box or unusual sleepiness. 

When I have kids I am keeping them in a bubble!


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Elise!! Hope she has learned her lesson and doesn't feel the need to be so fearless anymore. 

I would just keep an eye on Elsa for a few more days. It's unlikely that she's got kidney disease but I'm sure it's not unheard of.


----------



## gazoo

Oh *Oggers *- that's awful about Elise.  I'm glad she's alive, but how scary.  Do they go in and out regularly or did she escape?


----------



## gazoo

ILuvShopping said:


> ughhh the foster coordinator at the shelter i foster with is leaving. i'm not real surprised because she does A LOT of work and i think it would be very overwhelming. but she's super nice and i hate to see her go.... i hope the next person that comes in is as on the ball as she was.
> 
> but now i'm worried my fosters might get lost in the system.... the current coordinator emailed me a couple weeks ago asking how things were going. i replied and said they were going well... and some additional updates. but never received a response (which is normal).
> 
> so i guess i'll just wait until mid-may if i don't hear anything and then contact someone.
> i'd like to get my fosters up for adoption one way or another!



Staff turnover is so bad.  There is a male kitty at my local shelter that is getting thinner by the week.  He's been there about a month or so already and they won't put him up for adoption, as they wait for his elderly owner to decide what is happening.  The poor woman is 98 and had to be taken to hospital and while that was going on someone dropped her cat at the shelter.  Apparently she freaked out and requested that the shelter keep him until she gets better.  Meanwhile his bones are jutting out worse each time I see him.  He is a total love and I put my name down for him as he seems to follow me around and jump on me and my kids every chance he gets, but I'm scared of his health failing as they wait around to see what's happening with his owner.  They won't let him be fostered either.  The staff keeps changing too, which isn't helping.  Frustration galore, it's been so cold in the last month with temps dipping to 30* at night, and I know he's been outside under cover but still there aren't comfy seats, just cardboard boxes for the kitties that they give free reign to.  I keep thinking about him cold, not eating and moaning as all he does is grumble and moan.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Staff turnover is so bad.  There is a male kitty at my local shelter that is getting thinner by the week.  He's been there about a month or so already and they won't put him up for adoption, as they wait for his elderly owner to decide what is happening.  The poor woman is 98 and had to be taken to hospital and while that was going on someone dropped her cat at the shelter.  Apparently she freaked out and requested that the shelter keep him until she gets better.  Meanwhile his bones are jutting out worse each time I see him.  He is a total love and I put my name down for him as he seems to follow me around and jump on me and my kids every chance he gets, but I'm scared of his health failing as they wait around to see what's happening with his owner.  They won't let him be fostered either.  The staff keeps changing too, which isn't helping.  Frustration galore, it's been so cold in the last month with temps dipping to 30* at night, and I know he's been outside under cover but still there aren't comfy seats, just cardboard boxes for the kitties that they give free reign to.  I keep thinking about him cold, not eating and moaning as all he does is grumble and moan.


 
Oh, this is heartbreaking. Poor kitty, why on earth they can't let you foster him - I don't understand how shelters like this work....poor little cat.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gazoo said:


> Staff turnover is so bad.  There is a male kitty at my local shelter that is getting thinner by the week.  He's been there about a month or so already and they won't put him up for adoption, as they wait for his elderly owner to decide what is happening.  The poor woman is 98 and had to be taken to hospital and while that was going on someone dropped her cat at the shelter.  Apparently she freaked out and requested that the shelter keep him until she gets better.  Meanwhile his bones are jutting out worse each time I see him.  He is a total love and I put my name down for him as he seems to follow me around and jump on me and my kids every chance he gets, but I'm scared of his health failing as they wait around to see what's happening with his owner.  They won't let him be fostered either.  The staff keeps changing too, which isn't helping.  Frustration galore, it's been so cold in the last month with temps dipping to 30* at night, and I know he's been outside under cover but still there aren't comfy seats, just cardboard boxes for the kitties that they give free reign to.  I keep thinking about him cold, not eating and moaning as all he does is grumble and moan.



awww that's sad   why won't they let you foster him??? 
and they keep the cats outside???


----------



## gazoo

ILuvShopping said:


> awww that's sad   why won't they let you foster him???
> and they keep the cats outside???



They have 2 rooms, with a cat door that is in a door between the two rooms.  The inner room has AC/heat but only cages and no real place for the loose cats to lounge.  The outdoor room is covered as far as a roof goes with screen walls and the cats that are loose can come and go but they only have a yard type outdoor plastic chair and then boxes for the kitties to curl up in.  Every time I've visited there in the last month, this cat has been in the outside room curled in a box until he sees me, then he jumps up and comes moaning over.  It's the cutest thing ever.  While I'm there he follows me around and if I sit down he jumps in my lap.  Drives me crazy that they won't let him be fostered.  I guess they feel since he is still "owned" they cannot but it's not in the best interest of the cat for sure.  At least IMO.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ohh ok, so the cats can go in and out as they please?
my cats prefer to sleep on flat hard surfaces, it's so weird lol
i have one that would prefer to sleep on my shoes or other strange/odd surfaces.

maybe you should tell them what the meaning of 'fostering' is


----------



## ILuvShopping

we have a smaller shelter in the state that has been having a couple spots on the local news. recently they got about 18 or so daschunds that came from ONE house. a lot of puppies.. the puppies were so hungry that they started attack one of the other puppies. they showed him on the news.. his eyes so sad... bite marks all over him... poor thing. but it sounded like he should be just fine after they treat him.

apparently the house they came from was a condemned house. people are SO STUPID!
cutest little puppies though.. they should have no problem finding them homes.


----------



## oggers86

buzzytoes said:


> Poor Elise!! Hope she has learned her lesson and doesn't feel the need to be so fearless anymore.
> 
> I would just keep an eye on Elsa for a few more days. It's unlikely that she's got kidney disease but I'm sure it's not unheard of.



I got to the bottom of Elsas sudden thirst...SO had left a tub of biscuits out so I think she has eaten more than normal..

That might be the reason she isnt eating anything else, we arent sure if maybe she is missing Elise even though she seems to do nothing but torment her when she is home! Mind you she has been kept in now for about 2 days so is burning off less energy..

Will keep an eye on her anyway, waiting for my new food from Zooplus to arrive.


----------



## oggers86

Elise is really bored and we have another week and a half left of confinement. I cant play with her as she isnt allowed to be going mad but as I was browsing the net for toys to keep them occupied now that they are indoor only cats I came across a feeding game where the cats have to figure out how to get the treats out. Being the greedy cat she is she loves her treat ball but thats a bit too active at the minute whereas this new toy is flat so no running around required:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/miscellaneous/treat_toys/132801

Have also added to my list of things to buy a laser toy for Elsa and will be getting a harness very soon so I can take her out for a wander.

Next thing on my to do list is to train them to stay away from the doors just so that if you want to nip out for 5 minutes you dont have to constantly move the cats around.


----------



## buzzytoes

We are having a new picture window installed today. The old one was original to the house (1951) and the Moose broke it with her face one day while barking at the mailman. Luckily it was double paned and she only broke the inside pane. I feel bad for her today. She is terrified of loud noises - runs away from the vaccum, blender, etc. but she is bound and determined to stay out here and keep an eye on these guys. Not to mention she and Haley both keep barking every time they come in and out of the door even though they've been here for an hour. Silly pups.


----------



## leasul2003

ILuvShopping said:


> we have a smaller shelter in the state that has been having a couple spots on the local news. recently they got about 18 or so daschunds that came from ONE house. a lot of puppies.. the puppies were so hungry that they started attack one of the other puppies. they showed him on the news.. his eyes so sad... bite marks all over him... poor thing. but it sounded like he should be just fine after they treat him..


 
Poor baby.


----------



## dusty paws

so.... does anyone have any recs for cat transport? last night we brought rosie down to my parents since we are in NYC all this week and it was horrible. she fought us trying to get her in the carrier, peed and pooped in it on the way down, fought me to try and clean her. even the sight of the carrier sends her running. and my parents are about a 15 minute drive.

anyone have any suggestions? i hate leaving her home because i know she will get lonely but this appears to just freak her out so much.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> so.... does anyone have any recs for cat transport? last night we brought rosie down to my parents since we are in NYC all this week and it was horrible. she fought us trying to get her in the carrier, peed and pooped in it on the way down, fought me to try and clean her. even the sight of the carrier sends her running. and my parents are about a 15 minute drive.
> 
> anyone have any suggestions? i hate leaving her home because i know she will get lonely but this appears to just freak her out so much.



Oh poor Rosie. You could try these tips - they help here at Butterbean Towers
Leave the carrier out for a few days before use. Make it cozy and inviting, put Rosie's favourite blankie in there, and if she wanders into it, give her a treat while she's in there.
Spritz carrier with feliway.
If you can get zylkene, a capsule a day in her food for three days before she goes on a trip in the carrier should take the edge of the terror (for her, not you. For you, I recommend a large glass of Pinot Grigio - something poopsie taught me  ).
Hope that helps!


----------



## Cindi

I do the same as Clever. I leave the carrier out all the time with a blanket and toys in there. They never know what's coming.   The last time I had to take Bellis to the vet she was napping in there and I just shut the door and left. 





dusty paws said:


> so.... does anyone have any recs for cat transport? last night we brought rosie down to my parents since we are in NYC all this week and it was horrible. she fought us trying to get her in the carrier, peed and pooped in it on the way down, fought me to try and clean her. even the sight of the carrier sends her running. and my parents are about a 15 minute drive.
> 
> anyone have any suggestions? i hate leaving her home because i know she will get lonely but this appears to just freak her out so much.


----------



## Cindi

So I took my foster kittty, Whirley, to the vet because she had a really bad cold that wouldn't go. Turns out she has a polyp in her ear that is in a place where it is not easy to grab and remove. The vet said it will not cause any further damage (her eardrum has been breached and she is deaf in that ear, and her head tilt is permanent)    But she is a happy cat and he said most cats with this type of polyp never have them removed and they live normal lives. So with this news she is most probably going to be staying. Neither she nor Tipsy has had even once application in the 4+ months I have had them. Now with this new health issue it is probably not worth trying. Both girls are VERY sweet and I am in love with them, have been since day one. Today we decided to let them try general population. Whirley made herself right at home and is busy exploring the place. Tipsy is yelling loudly every time a cat approaches her but has so far come up the steps and is exploring the living room. Hopefully they will both have an easy transition. They certainly fit right in here in the house of misfit toys.


----------



## buzzytoes

I still think you gave them the greatest names ever. Do they think the polyp is what caused the head tilt and that they both likely have polyps then?

Today was a wonderful day in my animal world. Found out Austin (of bunny and cat killing fame) got adopted to a couple that lives out in the country and has two other dogs. Had an adoption event where we got an app on one boy and another will have a meet n greet this week. Capped it off by taking a 300 mike round trip to take a tiny chihuahua that I pulled from the pound, to her new forever home with a friend of mine. She now belongs to a little girl and I really think they will be a match made in heaven. Maybe I am too optomistic but it just felt right.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> So I took my foster kittty, Whirley, to the vet because she had a really bad cold that wouldn't go. Turns out she has a polyp in her ear that is in a place where it is not easy to grab and remove. The vet said it will not cause any further damage (her eardrum has been breached and she is deaf in that ear, and her head tilt is permanent)    But she is a happy cat and he said most cats with this type of polyp never have them removed and they live normal lives. So with this news she is most probably going to be staying. Neither she nor Tipsy has had even once application in the 4+ months I have had them. Now with this new health issue it is probably not worth trying. Both girls are VERY sweet and I am in love with them, have been since day one. Today we decided to let them try general population. Whirley made herself right at home and is busy exploring the place. Tipsy is yelling loudly every time a cat approaches her but has so far come up the steps and is exploring the living room. Hopefully they will both have an easy transition. They certainly fit right in here in the house of misfit toys.



Can we have pics of Whirley and Tipsy?  Pretty please??


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> I still think you gave them the greatest names ever. Do they think the polyp is what caused the head tilt and that they both likely have polyps then?
> 
> Today was a wonderful day in my animal world. Found out Austin (of bunny and cat killing fame) got adopted to a couple that lives out in the country and has two other dogs. Had an adoption event where we got an app on one boy and another will have a meet n greet this week. Capped it off by taking a 300 mike round trip to take a tiny chihuahua that I pulled from the pound, to her new forever home with a friend of mine. She now belongs to a little girl and I really think they will be a match made in heaven. Maybe I am too optomistic but it just felt right.



Sounds like a super fulfilling day!


----------



## ILuvShopping

dusty paws said:


> so.... does anyone have any recs for cat transport? last night we brought rosie down to my parents since we are in NYC all this week and it was horrible. she fought us trying to get her in the carrier, peed and pooped in it on the way down, fought me to try and clean her. even the sight of the carrier sends her running. and my parents are about a 15 minute drive.
> 
> anyone have any suggestions? i hate leaving her home because i know she will get lonely but this appears to just freak her out so much.




Dotcom would get car sick as well. He would almost always either throw up or poop in his carrier.  And that was just a 10-15 min drive to the vet.  
I would do as the other suggest and take the carrier out a few days before hand. I do that when I have to take the cats to the vet.  They still hate the carriers and they still whine on the way there, but it's slightly easier to get them in them (until they see me do it to one and then the others freak out).

One time when I needed to take Dotcom on a 6 hour car trip we did give him a tiny bit of valium. It helped. Just about 1/4 of a pill. So you might want to see if there's something your vet can recommend for the short road trips.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Kittens are getting another evaluation this coming Thursday and thankfully the foster coordinator decided it would be better if she come to my house this time.  The longer I have these kittens the harder it will be to get them adopted out as they are getting bigger.  Beau hardly looks like a kitten anymore (he's going to be a very large cat!)


----------



## Cindi

My old Greyhound, Kelsey, is having a dental today. I always worry but as she is now 12 I will worry some extra about this. Please send good thoughts for an uneventful procedure for Kelsey. I have promised her a whole can of wet food and a peanut butter Frosty Paw for her recovery tonight.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> My old Greyhound, Kelsey, is having a dental today. I always worry but as she is now 12 I will worry some extra about this. Please send good thoughts for an uneventful procedure for Kelsey. I have promised her a whole can of wet food and a peanut butter Frosty Paw for her recovery tonight.



Holding good thoughts for you, Kelsey {{{ hugs }}} Cindi


----------



## gazoo

Be strong sweet Kelsey!  Sending mucho vibes!!


----------



## cats n bags

I'll keep Kelsey in my thoughts today.  I hope everything goes well and she can dive in to the squishy food and medicinal ice cream with gusto tonight.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks guys, your good thoughts worked. Kelsey is awake and getting ready to go out to potty. She lost 3 teeth but considering she is a 12 year old Greyhound (they have terrible teeth) and this is her first dental I think she did great. I get to pick her up at 4:00. Whew!


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Thanks guys, your good thoughts worked. Kelsey is awake and getting ready to go out to potty. She lost 3 teeth but considering she is a 12 year old Greyhound (they have terrible teeth) and this is her first dental I think she did great. I get to pick her up at 4:00. Whew!



Yay!!!

Maybe you need to pick up an extra single-serving-half-gallon of Medicinal Ice Cream for yourself.  

_the medicinal stuff has zero calories..._


----------



## Cindi

Oooooooh! You have the best ideas!    I think you are right and I will be passing a Turkey Hill (they have the best ice cream around IMO). Some mint chocolate chip sound lovely. Kelsey and I can have our treats together. 





cats n bags said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> Maybe you need to pick up an extra single-serving-half-gallon of Medicinal Ice Cream for yourself.
> 
> _the medicinal stuff has zero calories..._


----------



## buzzytoes

I really wish animals could speak. It would make life so much easier. I am pupsitting for a friend and the poor boy is just standing at the window crying. He is a giant lab, four years old (I think) and I am assuming he has been left before but now I wonder. His people won't be home until the 8th and asked me to sit for him so they wouldn't have to put him in the kennel. The lady that is taking care of the their cats doesn't get back until Sunday so I don't even think I have the option to leave him at his own house and check on him. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I really wish animals could speak. It would make life so much easier. I am pupsitting for a friend and the poor boy is just standing at the window crying. He is a giant lab, four years old (I think) and I am assuming he has been left before but now I wonder. His people won't be home until the 8th and asked me to sit for him so they wouldn't have to put him in the kennel. The lady that is taking care of the their cats doesn't get back until Sunday so I don't even think I have the option to leave him at his own house and check on him. I feel so bad for him.



awww poor guy misses his parents 

I always feel so guilty when I leave my 2 kitties. My mom will watch them for me and stop by twice a day to feed and give some cuddles but she says Lady- my little one gets visibly depressed and doesn't eat when i'm gone


----------



## madamefifi

Our neighbor's Lab, Butter, got stomped pretty hard by our mare today--she (Butter) has quite the laceration on her left back foot. The mare really dislikes dogs and will go after them if they get too close, and the dogs just never learn--they crawl under the fence and bark and bark and Valentine gets mad and the next thing you know someone's been kicked or frog stomped. We cleaned the lac up and she is able to put weight on it but I feel terrible. We just paid $500 for surgery for one of our cats yesterday and paid the farrier today so extra money is thin on the ground these days. Cannot afford another vet bill just now! I don't think the lac needed stitches but it looks painful.

Just our of curiosity--who do you think should be responsible if a serious injury happens? Obviously we would never delay care to argue blame with the neighbors, but it is a bit concerning and emergency care can be very expensive. We love Butter and she practically lives with us, however she is not officially OUR dog, KWIM? Horses can be dangerous and the dogs generally do not use common sense around them. I dread the day Butter gets kicked hard in the head, or something. I would hate to get in a feud with the neighbors over reimbursement for emergency vet care. Should we just give them a heads-up that Butter tangles with the horses on occasion and gently warn them that something bad and expensive could happen? For example, ask them what they would want us to do if Butter gets her leg broken? I was really scared today! Not to mention I was sort of stuck in the middle of the excitement and could've been hurt, myself.


----------



## chessmont

madamefifi said:


> Our neighbor's Lab, Butter, got stomped pretty hard by our mare today--she (Butter) has quite the laceration on her left back foot. The mare really dislikes dogs and will go after them if they get too close, and the dogs just never learn--they crawl under the fence and bark and bark and Valentine gets mad and the next thing you know someone's been kicked or frog stomped. We cleaned the lac up and she is able to put weight on it but I feel terrible. We just paid $500 for surgery for one of our cats yesterday and paid the farrier today so extra money is thin on the ground these days. Cannot afford another vet bill just now! I don't think the lac needed stitches but it looks painful.
> 
> Just our of curiosity--who do you think should be responsible if a serious injury happens? Obviously we would never delay care to argue blame with the neighbors, but it is a bit concerning and emergency care can be very expensive. We love Butter and she practically lives with us, however she is not officially OUR dog, KWIM? Horses can be dangerous and the dogs generally do not use common sense around them. I dread the day Butter gets kicked hard in the head, or something. I would hate to get in a feud with the neighbors over reimbursement for emergency vet care. Should we just give them a heads-up that Butter tangles with the horses on occasion and gently warn them that something bad and expensive could happen? For example, ask them what they would want us to do if Butter gets her leg broken? I was really scared today! Not to mention I was sort of stuck in the middle of the excitement and could've been hurt, myself.


If she is not your dog but loose and on your property IMO it is her owners' responsibility.  Maybe you should talk about it with them before something happens...

Though it sounds like it might be a little sticky situation because until now Butter has had the run of your place ? Or am I making the wrong assumption?


----------



## madamefifi

We live in the country so people generally just let their dogs run loose. Butter's family lives across the road from us. I admit we have encouraged her to spend time over here because she is really a great dog, our dogs love her as well. So I feel somewhat responsible for what happens to her when she is on our property. But I feel like I can't control her around the horses, aside from shutting her up in the barn when we are working with them. Today I was just hanging out in the paddock with them and Butter crawled under the gate and the mare went nuts. She was a bit excitable anyway from the farrier visit earlier, I think.


----------



## Cindi

I think the best solution is to fix the gate so the dogs can't to the horses. If you allow the dog onto your property and your animal hurts him it is your responsibility. Now if he was not allowed on your property and got under a gate and got hurt it would be on the neighbor. Better safe than sorry. Do what you have to to stop the dogs from being able to get near the horses. If the only solution is to put him in the barn when the horses are out I would do that.





madamefifi said:


> We live in the country so people generally just let their dogs run loose. Butter's family lives across the road from us. I admit we have encouraged her to spend time over here because she is really a great dog, our dogs love her as well. So I feel somewhat responsible for what happens to her when she is on our property. But I feel like I can't control her around the horses, aside from shutting her up in the barn when we are working with them. Today I was just hanging out in the paddock with them and Butter crawled under the gate and the mare went nuts. She was a bit excitable anyway from the farrier visit earlier, I think.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I just love my puppy. 

Right now everything in my life is literally upside down so I have very few joys. In fact I felt horrid because I was so stressed out I broke down crying to my bf on the phone. And poor guy was away so its not like he can do anything. 

But back to furball. He is such a joy to have. He is ridiculously sweet.  Loves everyone (people and other dogs) and just happy to be alive. Everyone always laughs greeting him and he is jusy joy personified.  I honestly dont know how I would be right now if I didnt have him.


----------



## Cindi

Warm Day + Sunshine + Bully Stick = Happy Greyhound.


----------



## ILuvShopping

one of my foster kitties plays fetch  

(some probably saw this on facebook already)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjZoRghKqtw


----------



## Cindi

She is just too cute!


----------



## Candice0985

ILuvShopping said:


> one of my foster kitties plays fetch
> 
> (some probably saw this on facebook already)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjZoRghKqtw



what a smart kitty! my little girl plays fetch too with these plastic springs that she looovees...too cute!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Warm Day + Sunshine + Bully Stick = Happy Greyhound.



This is such a happy picture!


----------



## oggers86

Cats are driving me mad, wanting to go out before I have cat proofed the garden (just got one more neighbour to ask and then if they say yes we can start) They wont eat the food I give them and are just generally being awkward!!!

I had less stress when I gave them not so good food and let them have 24/7 access. The food is the only thing I will cave on though, I dont want them having any access to outside the garden once it has been cat proofed.


----------



## madamefifi

Cindi said:


> I think the best solution is to fix the gate so the dogs can't to the horses. If you allow the dog onto your property and your animal hurts him it is your responsibility. Now if he was not allowed on your property and got under a gate and got hurt it would be on the neighbor. Better safe than sorry. Do what you have to to stop the dogs from being able to get near the horses. If the only solution is to put him in the barn when the horses are out I would do that.



I'm going to have to disagree, sorry. We have 30-some acres of fences and gates (plural!) designed to keep horses in, not keep dogs out. While we adore Butter and enjoy her company, the truth is, there is absolutely no way to keep her off our property without significant trouble and expense, which is not really our responsibility.  It's her owners' job to keep her safe, not ours. If they don't want her to get kicked by our horses then they need to keep her on her side of the road. 

Which isn't really my dilemma; I am talking more about a moral obligation, and a way to keep things pleasant with our neighbors in the event something unfortunate happens.


----------



## Cindi

In that case I agree. I thought it was just the gate he was able to crawl under. In that case you are going to have to have a talk with your neighbor and if you don't want to have any responsibility if something happens you have to stop allowing the dog to visit with you. It is 100% their responsibility until you invite the dog over to visit. Then it becomes your responsibility.




madamefifi said:


> I'm going to have to disagree, sorry. We have 30-some acres of fences and gates (plural!) designed to keep horses in, not keep dogs out. While we adore Butter and enjoy her company, the truth is, there is absolutely no way to keep her off our property without significant trouble and expense, which is not really our responsibility. It's her owners' job to keep her safe, not ours. If they don't want her to get kicked by our horses then they need to keep her on her side of the road.
> 
> Which isn't really my dilemma; I am talking more about a moral obligation, and a way to keep things pleasant with our neighbors in the event something unfortunate happens.


----------



## buzzytoes

Unfortunately, I think if you are not discouraging Butter (I wouldn't either because I love having extra animals around) then, if you are home, I think it kind of becomes your responsibility if something bad happens. I would just speak with the neighbor and bring up what just happened and ask if she seems okay. That might open the door to a "well if something were to happen...." conversation. They take responsibility in letting her run free but by "supervising" her then you take on the responsibility while she is at your house. Sticky situation for sure.


----------



## madamefifi

Well, we can't discourage Miss Butter! I tend to agree that if she gets hurt by the horses it's our responsibility. We try to keep her from bothering them but it is not always possible I do think we need to have a convo with the neighbors about it, though. She has been assaulted by them on several occasions--- the gelding is playful with her but the mare is all business. And even playfully, the gelding could hurt her.


----------



## gazoo

^^  I think the neighbors probably know about the horses and a friendly what-if conversation would at least let you know where they think things stand should anything more damaging happen to poor Miss Butter. 

BTW, I think having the property you have, the animals and neighbor animals coming over for visits sounds dreamy.


----------



## hermes_lemming

This reminds me of a couple I knew. Their dog had an overwhelming hunt instinct. And she literally killed about 27 cats within a 2 mile radius. Their owners felt so bad and kept warning their neighbors to keep the kitties indoors


----------



## buzzytoes

gazoo said:


> ^^  I think the neighbors probably know about the horses and a friendly what-if conversation would at least let you know where they think things stand should anything more damaging happen to poor Miss Butter.
> 
> *BTW, I think having the property you have, the animals and neighbor animals coming over for visits sounds dreamy*.


 
Right? Someone moves and leaves horses behind so you have no choice but to keep them? That would be my dream situation because then DH couldn't say no. LOL Not that it's been all sunshine and roses but it does sound great.


----------



## Cindi

WOW! So don't take any responsibility for letting your dog run loose just blame it on the cat owners??? I would never let my cats run loose and any dog that came onto my property looking to hurt a cat would find himself with a new home where they would actually keep control of him. What the hell are people thinking??





hermes_lemming said:


> This reminds me of a couple I knew. Their dog had an overwhelming hunt instinct. And she literally killed about 27 cats within a 2 mile radius. Their owners felt so bad and kept warning their neighbors to keep the kitties indoors


----------



## gazoo

The street I grew up on had two Shar Peis that regularly ran around loose and would tear cats apart in the middle of the street.  They tag teamed the poor cats.  I remember being quite small, and traumatized by the sight of it and sound of it, and no one did anything.  Incomprehensible.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cindi said:


> WOW! So don't take any responsibility for letting your dog run loose just blame it on the cat owners??? I would never let my cats run loose and any dog that came onto my property looking to hurt a cat would find himself with a new home where they would actually keep control of him. What the hell are people thinking??



No that was their property.  Little over 2 miles. It included a vast lake.  They had one dog and they kept him with one of those collars that shocked if he left the perimiter etc. The cats wandered into their property. This isnt in the US. I do have friends overseas.


----------



## hermes_lemming

gazoo said:


> The street I grew up on had two Shar Peis that regularly ran around loose and would tear cats apart in the middle of the street.  They tag teamed the poor cats.  I remember being quite small, and traumatized by the sight of it and sound of it, and no one did anything.  Incomprehensible.



I don't blame you. My brother still remembers an incident where I single handedly killed 7 goldfish in about a week. We were poor, not ghetto but close. So the only pets we had were those won at the school fair. Plus our dad was allergic to fur. So we had about a dozen very chubby well cared for goldfish. My dad must have been the fish whisperer. Then one day he had to go overseas for a week for an emergency trip and yours truly had to care for the fish. I still have no idea what happened.  All I remember is that one died literally everyday and my little brother was horrified finding one floating in the tank upside down each morning. I fed them, I swear. Then we had to say last rites over the toilet bowl while my brother was bawling his eyes out and then chase after the school bus. This episode repeated each day for a week.

Every time I remember this, I just laugh. My brother not so much. I'm no better with plants. But my first dog lived to be almost 17. Go figure.


----------



## Cindi

In that case I feel very sorry for all those cats who didn't have owners that cared enough to keep them safe. 






hermes_lemming said:


> No that was their property. Little over 2 miles. It included a vast lake. They had one dog and they kept him with one of those collars that shocked if he left the perimiter etc. The cats wandered into their property. This isnt in the US. I do have friends overseas.


----------



## gazoo

I've had my cat for over a year and only had to give him one flea treatment, when we first rescued him.  Now he has 2 fleas that I can see.  We've been taking down some dead trees around the house and my DH has been working outside everyday, moving the limbs and raking, so I'm wondering if maybe that is how we now have fleas?  Would they pop in on us?  My cat is indoor only.

I did a quick treatment from the supermarket between his shoulder blades (not a name brand) the night I found the fleas and he freaked out, eyes dilated to all black from his green color and he moaned and became scarce for a day.  Very unusual behavior, although when I did the one treatment on him last year he wasn't happy either, but he was so new to me that I thought it was just the way he would be.  Yesterday was the second day after the treatment and he is back to normal, clingy and loving on everyone.  He was on my lap last night and I checked him for fleas and found one still alive.  I plan to get the brand name flea treatment today but I'm wondering if I should bathe him first?  I've never bathed him - he is incredibly fastidious about cleaning himself and has never had a need or hair out of place.  I'm assuming he will have a fit if I bathe him, and then another hairy fit when I apply MORE treatment on him.  Any advice?

I've never bought generic flea treatment, and as I was at the store and it was late I thought I'd try it.  Is it bad to do them too close together without bathing?  It clearly didn't work the first time so I'm assuming it wasn't potent at all.  Frontline and Advantage have worked for me in the past with other animals on the first try.


----------



## cats n bags

gazoo said:


> I've had my cat for over a year and only had to give him one flea treatment, when we first rescued him.  Now he has 2 fleas that I can see.  We've been taking down some dead trees around the house and my DH has been working outside everyday, moving the limbs and raking, so I'm wondering if maybe that is how we now have fleas?  Would they pop in on us?  My cat is indoor only.
> 
> I did a quick treatment from the supermarket between his shoulder blades (not a name brand) the night I found the fleas and he freaked out, eyes dilated to all black from his green color and he moaned and became scarce for a day.  Very unusual behavior, although when I did the one treatment on him last year he wasn't happy either, but he was so new to me that I thought it was just the way he would be.  Yesterday was the second day after the treatment and he is back to normal, clingy and loving on everyone.  He was on my lap last night and I checked him for fleas and found one still alive.  I plan to get the brand name flea treatment today but I'm wondering if I should bathe him first?  I've never bathed him - he is incredibly fastidious about cleaning himself and has never had a need or hair out of place.  I'm assuming he will have a fit if I bathe him, and then another hairy fit when I apply MORE treatment on him.  Any advice?
> 
> I've never bought generic flea treatment, and as I was at the store and it was late I thought I'd try it.  Is it bad to do them too close together without bathing?  It clearly didn't work the first time so I'm assuming it wasn't potent at all.  Frontline and Advantage have worked for me in the past with other animals on the first try.



I haven't had to deal with fleas for a long time, but you do have to be VERY careful with the poisons.  If you have treated your cat, you will have to wait a while before giving him any more poison so you don't overdose him.

I've heard some horror stories about grocery store flea stuff killing pets and people putting dog treatment on a cat.  I would go to my vet and get what they recommend.  You can probably get a prescription from them if you want to get the future meds from an on-line pharmacy.  I would still be careful to check the on-line pharmacy to make sure I wasn't getting fake drugs.

Fleas can hitch a ride into the house on people as well as other pets.


----------



## gazoo

^ A while, as in a week, do you think?  Maybe I should just bathe him and try to get the flea that way?  His winter coat is so thick and shedding right now, that I keep losing the flea when I try to grab it.  I've only seen the one although my DH says if there's one visible one, well you know...


----------



## cats n bags

gazoo said:


> ^ A while, as in a week, do you think?  Maybe I should just bathe him and try to get the flea that way?  His winter coat is so thick and shedding right now, that I keep losing the flea when I try to grab it.  I've only seen the one although my DH says if there's one visible one, well you know...



You really need to follow the directions on the stuff you used.  I would still check with my vet, and take the bottle of the store flea treatment to them and see what they say.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think most flea treatments are monthly so i'm not sure i would put more on him after a week.
but agree with cats n bags, ask your vet if you're really not sure. 

sounds like he was having some sort of reaction to the flea stuff.


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like a bad reaction the the flea meds. I wouldn't give him another dose for 1 month. You can get a pill called Capstar. It will kill any fleas still alive on him and can be use at the same time as any topical flea treatment. You will have to get the Capstar from your vet and it is spendy at about $10 per pill. Luckily you only need 1. I really hate fleas!


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Sounds like a bad reaction the the flea meds. I wouldn't give him another dose for 1 month. You can get a pill called Capstar. It will kill any fleas still alive on him and can be use at the same time as any topical flea treatment. You will have to get the Capstar from your vet and it is spendy at about $10 per pill. Luckily you only need 1. I really hate fleas!



Capstar, is it a preventative as well?  I didn't know it even existed - thank you so much!  

I combed him out this morning with a flea comb and finally caught the one flea.  Dropped it into a dish of soapy water and stood by to watch it hit the bottom.  I didn't find any other fleas on him but got plenty of what I think are flea eggs.  Looked way more bubble like than tiny white flakes, which I'm assuming are flea eggs.  My mom told me to treat my yard for fleas with some powder, but with all the rains, I think it's moot.  His eyes are finally back to normal.  I'll not dose him for 4 weeks just to be safe and try to get my mitts on some Capstar in the meantime.


----------



## Cindi

It is not a preventative. It is just used to kill the adult fleas currently on your cat. Where there is one there are more unfortunately. Here is a link to some info:

http://capstar.novartis.us/dogsAndCats/q-a.htm#2





gazoo said:


> Capstar, is it a preventative as well? I didn't know it even existed - thank you so much!
> 
> I combed him out this morning with a flea comb and finally caught the one flea. Dropped it into a dish of soapy water and stood by to watch it hit the bottom. I didn't find any other fleas on him but got plenty of what I think are flea eggs. Looked way more bubble like than tiny white flakes, which I'm assuming are flea eggs. My mom told me to treat my yard for fleas with some powder, but with all the rains, I think it's moot. His eyes are finally back to normal. I'll not dose him for 4 weeks just to be safe and try to get my mitts on some Capstar in the meantime.


----------



## poopsie

Those grocery store flea meds should be banned!  I would definitely consult your vet before taking any further action. 
If you have a very fine comb you can try a thorough combing perhaps. DBF used to dip it in rubbing alcohol but I would check with the vet on that as well.


----------



## gazoo

I just bathed him and he had a bleeding spot on the neck area where I applied the supermarket flea treatment.  It was oozing.  I burst into tears, the poor thing, his fur is so thick I had no idea even though I'd combed him earlier.  Never has Frontline or other name brand flea treatments done that to an animal that I've had.  I feel so so bad.  I cannot believe what I put him through.  :cry:

He was pretty good, moaned the whole time during the bath but didn't try to escape as I'd expected.  Right now he is snuggled next to me after spending a good hour putting every bit of fur back in its place.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know this might sound weird but I noticed last night one of my cat's belly seems to feel bloated. He's a skinny cat and was underweight when we brought him home from the shelter. I don't really think he's put on much any weight in the past 5 months. So it's not like he's chunking up. He's a indoor only cat, he is neutered, and he is roughly 1 year old give or take a month or two. He seems to be acting normal however he's not digging belly rubs as much as he normally dose, but he's not acting like he's in pain he's not wincing when we touch his belly and he's not crying. I'd say the only thing different other than his belly feeling bloated is his purr sounds a bit off & is more quite than it normally is he's a very loud purrer. I'm thinking we should take him to the vet but my dad seems to think it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Cindi

I agree with you. He should see a vet. Anything different in an adult cat is cause to take a closer look. The first thing I think of when I hear belly bloat is worms. Hopefully that's all it is and it can be treated with a pill.





pixiejenna said:


> I know this might sound weird but I noticed last night one of my cat's belly seems to feel bloated. He's a skinny cat and was underweight when we brought him home from the shelter. I don't really think he's put on much any weight in the past 5 months. So it's not like he's chunking up. He's a indoor only cat, he is neutered, and he is roughly 1 year old give or take a month or two. He seems to be acting normal however he's not digging belly rubs as much as he normally dose, but he's not acting like he's in pain he's not wincing when we touch his belly and he's not crying. I'd say the only thing different other than his belly feeling bloated is his purr sounds a bit off & is more quite than it normally is he's a very loud purrer. I'm thinking we should take him to the vet but my dad seems to think it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> I agree with you. He should see a vet. Anything different in an adult cat is cause to take a closer look. The first thing I think of when I hear belly bloat is worms. Hopefully that's all it is and it can be treated with a pill.



Thanks for the reply. I'll try calling tomorrow to see if we can get him in later in the day or early friday. My dad just thinks I'm overreacting too it, bc we lost our late CW last year due to fluid in the lungs. It just feels weird that his belly seems to be big when the rest of him isn't kwim. I had no idea a indoor cat could get worms, I guess we must have somehow brought something in the house on our shoes or something.


----------



## Cindi

Indoor cats can get worms from eating a flea. It is really common and no big deal to treat. One gross question? Is he pooping ok? if so no need to worry about blockage which is another possible cause. 





pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll try calling tomorrow to see if we can get him in later in the day or early friday. My dad just thinks I'm overreacting too it, bc we lost our late CW last year due to fluid in the lungs. It just feels weird that his belly seems to be big when the rest of him isn't kwim. I had no idea a indoor cat could get worms, I guess we must have somehow brought something in the house on our shoes or something.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> Indoor cats can get worms from eating a flea. It is really common and no big deal to treat. One gross question? Is he pooping ok? if so no need to worry about blockage which is another possible cause.



We called the vet and made an appointment for friday morning, they are closed thursday. They asked if he was going to the bathroom and as far I know he is. They recommended that we separate him in a room by himself so we can check the litterbox to see if it's been used at all and if so what is he doing. I know I've seen him go to the litter box recently but it's a dome one so I"m not sure if he did number 1 or number 2. He's really good at covering up his number 2's (unlike my other cat who just leaves them in the open *gags*) so I don't know what he did. They said if he dosen't go in the litterbox we should take him to a 24 hour vet and they gave us a recommendation as to where to go since we wouldn't really know since we've taken all our pets to this vet. I do feel like he's acting a bit sluggish now, he tried to hop on the kitty tree and was not as graceful as he normally is.


----------



## Cindi

I'm glad you're taking him. Fingers crossed for a quick poop.  The things we do for our fur kids.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks he did do a number 1 since we separated them, now we are waiting to see if he'll do a number 2.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i first thought with a bloated belly is worms too.  hopefully that's all it is and one pill will fix him right up. once he goes #2 you can check it to see if you see any worms in it. 

i used to get some kittens that would slowly get bloated bellies. i never noticed any worms in the litter box but after their vaccinations those bloated bellies magically vanished 

IF it is worms, you might ask the vet for additional pills for any other animals you have. Just in case. better safe than sorry.


----------



## gazoo

Should adult cats be wormed regularly or only as needed when symptoms pop up?


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Should adult cats be wormed regularly or only as needed when symptoms pop up?



I don't worm mine on a regular basis - every six months or so. They're indoor cats so I think perhaps the risk is lower. Only once have I seen worms - Eamonn was the wormiest kitten in the world. Only after I paid for an extremely expensive fecal test that found nothing did they clear up....


----------



## ILuvShopping

gazoo said:


> Should adult cats be wormed regularly or only as needed when symptoms pop up?



I also don't do it regularly, as mine are indoor also.


----------



## gazoo

I feel like such a dum-dum.  I've never wormed any of my cats.  I didn't realize indoor only kitties were also at risk.


----------



## poopsie

gazoo said:


> I feel like such a dum-dum.  I've never wormed any of my cats.  I didn't realize indoor only kitties were also at risk.





same here


----------



## Cindi

Nothing to feel dumb about. Most of my cats have never been wormed as adults. Maybe 3 out of 15 ever needed it. At least you are aware of it so if you ever see a pot belly where there was none before you will know the most likely cause.


----------



## gazoo

^ So the pot belly wouldn't go down, right?  Once it's plump and stays that would be indicative of worms or other issues?


----------



## gazoo

Btw, I feel so grateful for every one of you animal experts.  I've learned so much in this animal forum.


----------



## poopsie

IKR!  I have had lots of kittehs, but thankfully have only experienced a fraction of what you all have. Every time someone posts about something that I have never heard of at least 5 people chime in with their knowledge. Awesome!


----------



## leasul2003

I also appreciate all the helpful tips I learn in this forum.

On a side note, inquiring minds would like to know... has anyone considering getting a tatoo of their pet? I'm thinking about it.


----------



## poopsie

I have thought of it, but DBF says I have enough ink already---LOL


----------



## Cindi

Sometimes a cat with worms will loose weight instead of getting the pot belly. My Mainecoon boy Artemis was losing weight and I couldn't figure out why. Turns out he had worms. 1 pill and the weight started coming back. It depends on the cat. There are other causes for a pot belly but worms is probably the most common. The second is a blockage which is a million times worse and usually comes with other symptoms. I always hope for worms when I see a bloated belly. 

I am definitely no expert but you run into a lot of different problems when you foster. ALL of the cats we take in are wormed when they get their shots. Stray cats more often than not have some critter problem. Worms, fleas, earmites,mange...it's not fun living on the street. I am glad my experiences can help others just as all of you have helped me many, many times.





gazoo said:


> ^ So the pot belly wouldn't go down, right? Once it's plump and stays that would be indicative of worms or other issues?


----------



## pixiejenna

His belly is less bloated than it was yesterday but it's still bigger than normal he is a skinny kitty. Now we are thinking he may be constipated because he only had two small poops since we separated them one is maybe the size of  a dime. However my dad noted that he saw him go to the litter box to go but nothing came out, like he was trying to go but couldn't. He's acting a little more like himself but still not still not close to normal behavior. I have also never heard of worming cats on a regular basis, the more you know the more you grow.


----------



## pixiejenna

Please hold good thoughts for my Choco Taco it dose not look good. Our vet said he is defiently constipated she could feel the hard stools, but also that he looks to have jaundice because the inside of his ears are yellow so she's concerned about his liver function and fluid in his stomach as well she's not sure what it is he has also lost weight since the last time they saw him last year. They are keeping him for now, they are going to do a enema on him. After he passes some bowels they will take some blood work and she said she'll do a stomach tap so they can find out what the fluid is. She mentioned something which I can't recall what it's called at the moment but she described it as a virus(i believe) that can be dormant but then flair up and that all they really can do is treat the symptoms as they come. I lost my late Chilly Willy last September I'll be absolutely heartbroken if I loose my Choco Taco he's just a baby just 1 year old.


----------



## gazoo

^ I'm so sorry.  :cry:  I hope it works out ok.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh goodness I hope Choco just needs to poop and that the rest will take care of itself. Poor boy. Keep us updated!! 

As for worming - I have never wormed any of my cats (or dogs) and have never had issues. Two are indoor cats and the other is an indoor/outdoor cat. I think it is too cold for a lot of things here in WY though so that may help. We don't have flea issues, nor heartworm issues. 

I want to get a tattoo for each of my animals (I was thinking a big paw print, then little symbols that make me think of each pet once they pass) but I used up my "no more tattoo" allowance when my grandma died so we'll see. I am certainly in no hurry!


----------



## poopsie

Get well soon Choco Taco


----------



## Cindi

Poor little guy. I will keep him in my thoughts. I'm glad you got him to the vet so quickly. Hopefully he will be ok. ((((HUGS))))





pixiejenna said:


> Please hold good thoughts for my Choco Taco it dose not look good. Our vet said he is defiently constipated she could feel the hard stools, but also that he looks to have jaundice because the inside of his ears are yellow so she's concerned about his liver function and fluid in his stomach as well she's not sure what it is he has also lost weight since the last time they saw him last year. They are keeping him for now, they are going to do a enema on him. After he passes some bowels they will take some blood work and she said she'll do a stomach tap so they can find out what the fluid is. She mentioned something which I can't recall what it's called at the moment but she described it as a virus(i believe) that can be dormant but then flair up and that all they really can do is treat the symptoms as they come. I lost my late Chilly Willy last September I'll be absolutely heartbroken if I loose my Choco Taco he's just a baby just 1 year old.


----------



## chessmont

I am holding good thoughts here...


----------



## Candice0985

pixiejenna said:


> Please hold good thoughts for my Choco Taco it dose not look good. Our vet said he is defiently constipated she could feel the hard stools, but also that he looks to have jaundice because the inside of his ears are yellow so she's concerned about his liver function and fluid in his stomach as well she's not sure what it is he has also lost weight since the last time they saw him last year. They are keeping him for now, they are going to do a enema on him. After he passes some bowels they will take some blood work and she said she'll do a stomach tap so they can find out what the fluid is. She mentioned something which I can't recall what it's called at the moment but she described it as a virus(i believe) that can be dormant but then flair up and that all they really can do is treat the symptoms as they come. I lost my late Chilly Willy last September I'll be absolutely heartbroken if I loose my Choco Taco he's just a baby just 1 year old.


thinking good thoughts for choco taco, you caught it early. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## clevercat

pixiejenna said:


> Please hold good thoughts for my Choco Taco it dose not look good. Our vet said he is defiently constipated she could feel the hard stools, but also that he looks to have jaundice because the inside of his ears are yellow so she's concerned about his liver function and fluid in his stomach as well she's not sure what it is he has also lost weight since the last time they saw him last year. They are keeping him for now, they are going to do a enema on him. After he passes some bowels they will take some blood work and she said she'll do a stomach tap so they can find out what the fluid is. She mentioned something which I can't recall what it's called at the moment but she described it as a virus(i believe) that can be dormant but then flair up and that all they really can do is treat the symptoms as they come. I lost my late Chilly Willy last September I'll be absolutely heartbroken if I loose my Choco Taco he's just a baby just 1 year old.


 
Holding lots of good thoughts. Poor little one - get better, Choco Taco.


----------



## ILuvShopping

leasul2003 said:


> I also appreciate all the helpful tips I learn in this forum.
> 
> On a side note, inquiring minds would like to know... has anyone considering getting a tatoo of their pet? I'm thinking about it.



I lost my first cat in october of 2011. I wanted to get a tattoo of his paw print (although slightly altered cause they did a super ****ty job of getting a decent print --grumble grumble---)  with a heart in the middle of it. 
haven't done it yet... but i've wanted a tattoo since i was like 14 and still don't have any lol



Cindi said:


> The second is a blockage which is a million times worse and usually comes with other symptoms. I always hope for worms when I see a bloated belly.
> 
> I am definitely no expert but you run into a lot of different problems when you foster. ALL of the cats we take in are wormed when they get their shots.


Re: blockage - my cat moaned and vomited bile every 15 min when he had a blockage. broke my heart.

re: worming - all of my fosters get wormed when they go in for vaccinations, which is every 2 weeks while they're kittens. 
i only know of one of my cats having been wormed when he was a kitten - and it was just as a precaution cause i told the vet that i thought i saw some evidence of worms even though he himself didn't see anything. so he thought we should do it just in case (that cat came from a not great/clean home)



pixiejenna said:


> Please hold good thoughts for my Choco Taco it dose not look good.


aww i hope he'll be ok!! don't lose hope though!
when my shooter first had issues (a major blockage) the vet said it didn't look good and it would be a tough road. that was nearly 2-3 years ago, it took a couple week long hospital stays to get him back to normal but now he's better than ever!


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the support you guys. I have a update they did the edema and were able to get more stools out they did have some blood in them. He is apparently very dehydrated so even though they made several attempts to draw blood from him none of the 3 doctors were able to get enough, they'd get a few drops and the vein would collapse. They tested his kidney & liver functions which are fine so that's good. The bad news is they did several xrays and they show a ton of fluid in his belly. So with out being able to run any blood work the most likely diagnosis is feline infectious peritonitis which is fatal. That the only other causes for fluid to develop in his belly like that would be heart disease which he's only 1 year old and from what they saw in the xray he heart looked fine, and possible stomach cancer again not something that seems very likely in such a young kitty but they couldn't really get much of a clear read on is insistence other than some gassy areas and some stool because of the fluid. They gave us some antibiotics to give him and we took him home, we just need to try to keep him eating & drinking a lot of fluids so they can hopefully draw some blood tomorrow. The vet said FIP is a virus that lays dormant it's hard to say how he got it, most likely he got it from the shelter. Basically once they get it the virus goes into the cats bone marrow and will lay dormant till something what they don't know causes it to flair up. She said she's going to call some friends of hers and talk too them regarding different medications to help treat it. It's a virus that not a whole lot is known about and that there's no treatment for it yet, she said it's something she hopes they can have treatment for by the time she retires. Now how do we get him to drink a bunch of water I don't know. I put a bunch of ice in their water dish and added a second icy water dish. He went to the main water dish but drank virtually nothing. I'm thinking maybe getting a can of cat food or tuna for him to eat, that way we can maybe get both moisture & food in him. I'm kind of leaning towards tuna over canned cat food. We tried serving him some canned stuff when we brought him home but he never really seemed to take to it much and preferred the dry stuff over wet. He'd run over and sniff the wet stuff and walk away from it.


----------



## cats n bags

If Chaco was dehydrated, was there a reason the vet didn't give him sub-Q fluids under the skin by his neck scruff?  It works well to hydrate them if there are no other medical issues where the fluids would cause more harm than help.

If you have to force him to eat and drink, try to get some meat baby food without any onions or other flavors.  Just get plain chicken if you can.  You can mix the baby food with water so it can be squirted with a dropper or syringe.  Don't make too much at a time, and use warm water.  You don't want him to choke, but usually you can put a little in their cheek pocket.  

I've also used a finger to put straight baby food on the roof of their mouth when I could handle the cat and trust it not to chomp my finger.  Don't force too much food or water at one time.  You don't want them to barf it back up.

I hope your little guy doesn't have FIP and will get better.


----------



## pixiejenna

cats n bags said:


> If Chaco was dehydrated, was there a reason the vet didn't give him sub-Q fluids under the skin by his neck scruff?  It works well to hydrate them if there are no other medical issues where the fluids would cause more harm than help.
> 
> If you have to force him to eat and drink, try to get some meat baby food without any onions or other flavors.  Just get plain chicken if you can.  You can mix the baby food with water so it can be squirted with a dropper or syringe.  Don't make too much at a time, and use warm water.  You don't want him to choke, but usually you can put a little in their cheek pocket.
> 
> I've also used a finger to put straight baby food on the roof of their mouth when I could handle the cat and trust it not to chomp my finger.  Don't force too much food or water at one time.  You don't want them to barf it back up.
> 
> I hope your little guy doesn't have FIP and will get better.



Thanks for the advice. Last night I thought of using a eye dropper to force him to drink, ran to Walgreens and couldn't find anything one of the pharmacy techs was helping us look. She ended up giving us some syringes from the pharmacy for free. So we were able to get a few syringes of water in him, then we did it again this morning. It was enough they were able to draw blood and then did the stomach tap. I'm not sure why they didn't put a IV on him,. it maybe they decided against it since they poked him so many times already and he was not doing so hot. I do trust our vet, she's seen all of our pets and when we were going around to diffrent shelters a lot of the people that worked there know her because she ocasionly will provide her services there. We did try to feed him some wet food last night but all he would do was lick it. They gave us some wet food they fed him yesterday and some nutragel I had my dad ask for it. It's a gel full of vitamins and provides nutrition to cats and the flavor/smell draws them to eat it. So we are mixing both of them with a bit of water and syringe fed him a bit but then we let him drink it from the bowl because he seemed to want too. He seems to be doing a bit better today he's walking around a bit. But his paws are a tad shaky, not sure if it's because he's sick, or from lack of food so his energy is extra low. We have to take him back to the vet Monday I'm assuming they will have the test results done by then but I don't know since I didn't go with them this morning I was at work.


----------



## leasul2003

I will keep Choco and your famiy in my prayers.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Took my furbaby to the vet today for her yearly shots. She got rabies and distemper. She was happy and fine for a while. Good appetite. Playing with her brother. Begging for dinner while I was cooking. Then she started to itch her eyes, so after dinner we went to take pictures of her bc she looked so freakin cute when my fiancé noticed her eyes were swollen. So we looked with a flashlight and it was super swollen and her face was even swelling up.she was beginning to breathe weird. We rushed her to the emergency vet when she was given Benadryl, steroid and famotidine. I feel so bad for my baby. She had so many needles today and her tush is sore. Now she's sleeping very heavily. We have to give her benadry 25mg for 3 days and monitor her. 25mg seems like a lot for a 17lb dog. I'm so nervous. I worry so much and when she feels pain, I feel it too. Has anyone else ever experience an allergic reaction with their baby?


----------



## ILuvShopping

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Took my furbaby to the vet today for her yearly shots. She got rabies and distemper. She was happy and fine for a while. Good appetite. Playing with her brother. Begging for dinner while I was cooking. Then she started to itch her eyes, so after dinner we went to take pictures of her bc she looked so freakin cute when my fiancé noticed her eyes were swollen. So we looked with a flashlight and it was super swollen and her face was even swelling up.she was beginning to breathe weird. We rushed her to the emergency vet when she was given Benadryl, steroid and famotidine. I feel so bad for my baby. She had so many needles today and her tush is sore. Now she's sleeping very heavily. We have to give her benadry 25mg for 3 days and monitor her. 25mg seems like a lot for a 17lb dog. I'm so nervous. I worry so much and when she feels pain, I feel it too. Has anyone else ever experience an allergic reaction with their baby?



awww that's so sad!!
one of my cats didn't react all that well to shots years ago, but nothing that bad.  but you could tell he just wasn't comfortable at all after the shots.  after a day he was back to normal.
hopefully your's bounces back quickly!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ILuvShopping said:


> awww that's so sad!!
> one of my cats didn't react all that well to shots years ago, but nothing that bad.  but you could tell he just wasn't comfortable at all after the shots.  after a day he was back to normal.
> hopefully your's bounces back quickly!



Thanks! It was so scary.
She is much better today albeit a bit drowsy from the Benadryl. But she is alert and had a big appetite lol

What do you do now when your cat needs shots?


----------



## chessmont

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Took my furbaby to the vet today for her yearly shots. She got rabies and distemper. She was happy and fine for a while. Good appetite. Playing with her brother. Begging for dinner while I was cooking. Then she started to itch her eyes, so after dinner we went to take pictures of her bc she looked so freakin cute when my fiancé noticed her eyes were swollen. So we looked with a flashlight and it was super swollen and her face was even swelling up.she was beginning to breathe weird. We rushed her to the emergency vet when she was given Benadryl, steroid and famotidine. I feel so bad for my baby. She had so many needles today and her tush is sore. Now she's sleeping very heavily. We have to give her benadry 25mg for 3 days and monitor her. 25mg seems like a lot for a 17lb dog. I'm so nervous. I worry so much and when she feels pain, I feel it too. Has anyone else ever experience an allergic reaction with their baby?



Good thing you got her in quickly!  It could have been anaphylaxis! The breathing funny would have scared me the most.

 Dogs tolerate higher doses of Benadryl than people; I have 2 that weigh 46-ish lbs and they are getting 50 mg twice a day for allergies.

I had a dog react to a vaccination once - he swelled up in the face and got hives all over his body.  Took him to ER.  This was many years ago, I forget what they gave him.  Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chessmont said:


> Good thing you got her in quickly!  It could have been anaphylaxis! The breathing funny would have scared me the most.
> 
> Dogs tolerate higher doses of Benadryl than people; I have 2 that weigh 46-ish lbs and they are getting 50 mg twice a day for allergies.
> 
> I had a dog react to a vaccination once - he swelled up in the face and got hives all over his body.  Took him to ER.  This was many years ago, I forget what they gave him.  Scared the crap out of me.



It was anaphylaxis but we caught it right away. Phew! We were lucky. It was very scary her eyes and nose were so swollen I felt so bad.

That's good to know. We gave her half of 25mg and it has been helping. We need to give it to her for a week.

It's so scary. I don't ever want that to happen again. She needs to get spayed in sept and now I'm very paranoid.


----------



## ILuvShopping

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thanks! It was so scary.
> She is much better today albeit a bit drowsy from the Benadryl. But she is alert and had a big appetite lol
> 
> What do you do now when your cat needs shots?



thankfully the one that had the reaction never had the reaction again.  so i'm not sure if it was just a fluke or not.  I want to say it was when he was about 1 or 2... still pretty young. 

hopefully your vet can give you some advice on what you should do next year.


----------



## Cindi

Well how wonderful (MUCH sarcasm) I just found out a momma cat decided to invade my shed with her 2 kittens. They are about 3-4 weeks old. She is not friendly at all but was happy for the wet food. I will try to get a pic of the kittens when I feed her in the morning. That is the only time she moves so I can see them. One is a brown tabby and the other is gray. Needless to say they are ADORABLE! Sigh...I will have to wait until they are weaned to catch and spay mom and try to find the kittens good homes. Hopefully with the food there she won't move them. At least they are safe, warm and dry.


----------



## poopsie

Oh poor little momma....................bless her heart. So glad that she chose you. You must feel honored  At least you know that there aren't any bulbs burned out in that invisible sign over your home


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my goodness what a surprise!!! I'm sure she is glad to have a full belly.


----------



## Cindi

buzzytoes said:


> Oh my goodness what a surprise!!! I'm sure she is glad to have a full belly.


She is really very feral. She hisses and spits at me when I try to take her bowl out to refill it. I have to use an oven mitt just to grab the bowl. I have no doubt that bulb is burning bright. They surely know Sabrina and Haley will be going home in 2 weeks and my foster room will not be at capacity. I fully expect a foster situation to present itself.


----------



## ILuvShopping

it's definitely kitten season.  if i weren't going out of town this weekend i would already have a new set.  the other day the shelter was trying to put nearly 40 kittens into homes.  cute little buggers too!!!  I just can't take any until at least mid week although i would prefer after memorial day.

my parents are coming today and staying till wednesday and my spare bedroom is the kitten room lol   one time my parents were here when i had kittens, my parents got booted to the living room with an air mattress lol


----------



## ladysarah

Cindi said:


> Well how wonderful (MUCH sarcasm) I just found out a momma cat decided to invade my shed with her 2 kittens. They are about 3-4 weeks old. She is not friendly at all but was happy for the wet food. I will try to get a pic of the kittens when I feed her in the morning. That is the only time she moves so I can see them. One is a brown tabby and the other is gray. Needless to say they are ADORABLE! Sigh...I will have to wait until they are weaned to catch and spay mom and try to find the kittens good homes. Hopefully with the food there she won't move them. At least they are safe, warm and dry.



Wow- please let us know how it goes. Hopefully she won't move them.... Sweet looking cat. Did she hiss at you at all?


----------



## Cindi

She has been there at least since Sunday so I think she is going to stay. She always hisses at me when I go anywhere near her. She also lunges and spits. I use an oven mitt when I put her food bowl down. I really hope it is just her protecting those kittens. If she is that feral I will have to TNR her or find her a barn home. At least she won't be pregnant again.





ladysarah said:


> Wow- please let us know how it goes. Hopefully she won't move them.... Sweet looking cat. Did she hiss at you at all?


----------



## pixiejenna

Checking in with a update on my sweet Choco Taco, he's still one sick kitty.His belly is still big and he's been very up & down. The blood work they did was not helpful he tested negative for the virus that causes FIP however the vet still thinks it's this, negative for feline aids & leukemia his liver & kidneys looked fine. The only other cause for a full belly other than FIP is heart disease or liver disease. She grabbed some blood Wednesday and more today combined its enough to send to the lab to run more tests. She said if by some long shot it's his liver it will show in the blood work he's been on antibiotics for the past week. 

He's been going to the vet almost every other day for fluids, today is the first time he didn't needed any. We've been feeding him a soupy mix of soft food, nutrition gel, & water. He was eating it up without a problem in the beginning which is a good sign, however he's appitite has gone down. He has actually started to nibble on his dry food again seeming to prefer it over the soupy mix but he's not eating much. He seems to have more energy in the beginning of the day and it dwindles as the day goes on. He also cried the other day when we picked him up so we're worried he's in pain because he's normally a quite kitty except when purring. 

Yesterday he pooped himself 2-3 times which is not normal. We don't know if he couldn't control it or if he just didn't have the energy to get up & walk over to the litter box. Today he hasn't done it yet and has used the litter box like normal but he's also eating less. He was very snugly today which is him acting like his old self, we had a snuggle nap. Which is the most affectionate he has been with us since last week. So we are cautiously optimistic at the moment. Hopefully the new blood work will give us some more info. We don't want him to keep on going like he if theirs no improvement but we don't want to put him too sleep yet since we don't know for sure what's wrong with him. If we can get more concrete results that can confirm it's FIP or possibly something else we'll cross that bridge when it comes.


----------



## chessmont

pixie that is so puzzling that the FIP was neg yet they think that's what it is.  Hopefully he will rally.  I will be thinking of him and hoping for the best.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Choco Taco. I hope he is improving and the vet finds an answer for you soon.


----------



## ladysarah

Cindi said:


> She has been there at least since Sunday so I think she is going to stay. She always hisses at me when I go anywhere near her. She also lunges and spits. I use an oven mitt when I put her food bowl down. I really hope it is just her protecting those kittens. If she is that feral I will have to TNR her or find her a barn home. At least she won't be pregnant again.



Yes, she must be protecting the little ones. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cindi

This video of a dog with a broken back learning to trust again made me cry. :cry:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/15/dog-with-broken-back-janie_n_3279216.html?1368635734


----------



## buzzytoes

I had an overnight guest the other night. There was a kitten needing a home but apparently neither of the people could drive the 50 mile one way trip, so since I was passing through I offered to take him. I live about ten miles from his final destination and was super annoyed that his final home could not be bothered to come here to pick him up. But whatever. He got to spend the night and terrified my 75 LB Missy dog after he hissed and swiped at her. All DH and I could do was laugh at her because she would make the widest berth possible around this tiny little kitten and would turn her head the other way. I swear she thought she was going to turn to stone if she looked him in the eye.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I had an overnight guest the other night. There was a kitten needing a home but apparently neither of the people could drive the 50 mile one way trip, so since I was passing through I offered to take him. I live about ten miles from his final destination and was super annoyed that his final home could not be bothered to come here to pick him up. But whatever. He got to spend the night and terrified my 75 LB Missy dog after he hissed and swiped at her. All DH and I could do was laugh at her because she would make the widest berth possible around this tiny little kitten and would turn her head the other way. I swear she thought she was going to turn to stone if she looked him in the eye.
> View attachment 2186942
> 
> View attachment 2186943


the new owners couldn't be bothered to drive 10miles for this little guy? sigh....I wonder about some people.... I hope they give him the attention and love he deserves.


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> the new owners couldn't be bothered to drive 10miles for this little guy? sigh....I wonder about some people.... I hope they give him the attention and love he deserves.





IKR

It is only about 15-16 hour drive----------if they don't want him I'll come get him!


----------



## hermes_lemming

So cute!!! Shh. Dont tell my puppy,  lol.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> IKR
> 
> It is only about 15-16 hour drive----------if they don't want him I'll come get him!



 exactly! how could anyone wait another night to welcome that adorable face to his forever home?


----------



## buzzytoes

It got better the day I delivered him - we were supposed to meet at the dog park (hence the reason I kept him overnight, cuz I knew I would be taking my dogs to the park the next day in that town) and the lady messages me that her son was playing in their truck and left their lights on so they have a dead battery and can I drop the kitten at their house. She did at least come out to the porch to get him. Seriously though if I was getting an animal you can bet I would be offering to drive to get it or meet somewhere.


----------



## oggers86

Cat proofing the garden still a work in progress..they are crazy Houdini cats!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> It got better the day I delivered him - we were supposed to meet at the dog park (hence the reason I kept him overnight, cuz I knew I would be taking my dogs to the park the next day in that town) and the lady messages me that her son was playing in their truck and left their lights on so they have a dead battery and can I drop the kitten at their house. She did at least come out to the porch to get him. Seriously though if I was getting an animal you can bet I would be offering to drive to get it or meet somewhere.


did they even seem excited that they were getting a kitten?


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> did they even seem excited that they were getting a kitten?


 
The little boy did - he was standing outside my car by the time I turned around to get out!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> The little boy did - he was standing outside my car by the time I turned around to get out!



aw okay that makes it all worth it   the parents will fall in love with this cute little guy when he craws up for a cuddle!


----------



## buzzytoes

So I had a dream last night that a random stray cat just walked into our house and she was pregnant. She promptly peed on the wall and then I opened the door to let her outside and she already had kittens that had followed her there!! So weird.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Ha! Many of my dreams feature cats whizzing....hmm, actually, so does my real life...


----------



## Cindi

Mine too 





clevercat said:


> ^^^ Ha! Many of my dreams feature cats whizzing....hmm, actually, so does my real life...


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> The little boy did - he was standing outside my car by the time I turned around to get out!



I hope they have taught the kid a few ground rules. DH and I had a large family gathering this past weekend and when suddenly all the little kids disappeared I knew exactly where they were--in the CLOSED OFF den manhandling the heck out of our 4 week old kitten. Fortunately no one was hurt and one of the older girls was trying her best to keep order, but it made me flinch the way the younger ones were grabbing and squeezing when I caught them.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the kind thoughts for my Choco Taco everyone, today we put him too sleep. He's been very up & down the past two weeks and all the tests our vet did were not conclusive. She said it's either FIP, liver disease, or heart disease. She was slightly hesitant to put him down because while she felt he most likely had FIP she couldn't get any test results to confirm it. The one for the virus that causes it came back negative several times, the stomach taps she did the fluid was yellow which goes with FIP and was high in protein again it goes with FIP however I guess it feels sticky or tacky when a cat has FIP and his didn't feel sticky or tacky at all. Another reason she was slightly hesitant to put him down was because usually when they diagnose a cat with FIP they maybe last 3-5 days and he's been hanging in for over two weeks. On his best days he was almost back to normal but with difficultly moving around as his muscles have atrophied the worst he'd just lay around with very minimal movement. 

We gave her permission to do autopsy to find out what was wrong, but she won't have to do it. After she put him to sleep she tapped I think his heart or his lungs I can't remember which but they also had fluid in them which confirmed her suspicions that it was FIP and it was only a mater of time until he'd have difficulty breathing. It made her feel better knowing that he wasn't put to sleep for nothing as she was unsure as this case challenged her and he was highest on her worry list. She said she's never seen a case like this where the cat with FIP lived as long/well as he did he really is a little fighter and had a will to live. She said at this point he was most likely eating just to make us happy. My dad was also hesitant to do it, but pushed for it. I didn't want to have to come back to the vet again to do it and none of the three possibilities of what it could be have a good outcome. I also felt like his quality of life was very poor at this point, I didn't want to keep him around for the sake of keeping him around as much as I do love him. I'm one sad furmamma today.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious baby. It is the hardest decision ever-----
Play hard up at The Bridge Choco Taco


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry, pixiejenna...


----------



## gazoo

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts for my Choco Taco everyone, today we put him too sleep. He's been very up & down the past two weeks and all the tests our vet did were not conclusive. She said it's either FIP, liver disease, or heart disease. She was slightly hesitant to put him down because while she felt he most likely had FIP she couldn't get any test results to confirm it. The one for the virus that causes it came back negative several times, the stomach taps she did the fluid was yellow which goes with FIP and was high in protein again it goes with FIP however I guess it feels sticky or tacky when a cat has FIP and his didn't feel sticky or tacky at all. Another reason she was slightly hesitant to put him down was because usually when they diagnose a cat with FIP they maybe last 3-5 days and he's been hanging in for over two weeks. On his best days he was almost back to normal but with difficultly moving around as his muscles have atrophied the worst he'd just lay around with very minimal movement.
> 
> We gave her permission to do autopsy to find out what was wrong, but she won't have to do it. After she put him to sleep she tapped I think his heart or his lungs I can't remember which but they also had fluid in them which confirmed her suspicions that it was FIP and it was only a mater of time until he'd have difficulty breathing. It made her feel better knowing that he wasn't put to sleep for nothing as she was unsure as this case challenged her and he was highest on her worry list. She said she's never seen a case like this where the cat with FIP lived as long/well as he did he really is a little fighter and had a will to live. She said at this point he was most likely eating just to make us happy. My dad was also hesitant to do it, but pushed for it. I didn't want to have to come back to the vet again to do it and none of the three possibilities of what it could be have a good outcome. I also felt like his quality of life was very poor at this point, I didn't want to keep him around for the sake of keeping him around as much as I do love him. I'm one sad furmamma today.



 I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry about your loss of Choco Taco. You made the right decision. I have found it is much better to be a few days early than even 1 day late. The most selfless gift we can give to them is to let them go with love. I lost a cat to FIP so I know how you feel. There is no great test for it and it could always be something else. I'm glad your vet was able to give you reassurance and closure.  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## madamefifi

Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry about your loss of Choco Taco. You made the right decision. I have found it is much better to be a few days early than even 1 day late. The most selfless gift we can give to them is to let them go with love. ((((HUGS))))



This exactly. Hope you are OK, OP.


----------



## pixiejenna

poopsie2 said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your precious baby. It is the hardest decision ever-----
> Play hard up at The Bridge Choco Taco





chessmont said:


> I'm sorry, pixiejenna...





gazoo said:


> I'm so sorry.





Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry about your loss of Choco Taco. You made the right decision. I have found it is much better to be a few days early than even 1 day late. The most selfless gift we can give to them is to let them go with love. I lost a cat to FIP so I know how you feel. There is no great test for it and it could always be something else. I'm glad your vet was able to give you reassurance and closure.  ((((HUGS))))



Thanks you guys!


----------



## buzzytoes

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ILuvShopping

So sorry pixiejenna - it's never easy, even when it's the right thing to do 

Choco Taco is a really awesome name though lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

after this weekend i think i can finally get some kittens. YAYYYY


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> So sorry for your loss


Thanks.



ILuvShopping said:


> So sorry pixiejenna - it's never easy, even when it's the right thing to do
> 
> Choco Taco is a really awesome name though lol



LOL thanks we had a hard time naming him his orgional name from the shelter was ebert(his brother was roger like the movie critics) and we weren't going to keep that name. He kept on trying to steal bites from my Halloween chocolate candy, he'd even stalk out empty wrappers so I started calling him Choco. Eventually it evolved to Choco Taco, I don't know why I just really liked it cause it rhymed.



ILuvShopping said:


> after this weekend i think i can finally get some kittens. YAYYYY



Yea I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> I hope they have taught the kid a few ground rules. DH and I had a large family gathering this past weekend and when suddenly all the little kids disappeared I knew exactly where they were--in the CLOSED OFF den manhandling the heck out of our 4 week old kitten. Fortunately no one was hurt and one of the older girls was trying her best to keep order, but it made me flinch the way the younger ones were grabbing and squeezing when I caught them.



Indeed! Kittens are NOT toys, they are babies! It horrifies me when I see them handled like teddy bears. My previous cat, who was in fact super confident with strangers, and the most loveable easy going creature, (also a rescue) did not tolerate children. We think its because before she came to us she had some bad experiences, involving small humans.


----------



## oggers86

How do I make my cat proof garden more entertaining for the cats? At the minute I only have one cat tree and was thinking of making a more basic perch. I am conscious of the fact they have gone from free roaming to a boring garden..

Ideas please?


----------



## buzzytoes

If they have any toys that they play with inside I would toss some of those outside as well. Really, just being outside I would think would be entertaining enough. They will be able to hear lots of things and see the birds flying by, etc.


----------



## oggers86

buzzytoes said:


> If they have any toys that they play with inside I would toss some of those outside as well. Really, just being outside I would think would be entertaining enough. They will be able to hear lots of things and see the birds flying by, etc.



There are a couple of balls out there that they play with if I throw them but not otherwise. They dont really play much with toys unless we are playing with them but we cant do that all the time. They get plenty of exercise climbing up things trying to escape but probably a lot of frustration that they cant escape so I wanted to give them something to keep them occupied so they forget about escaping. 

However, it has now been around 2 months since they have been denied outside access at night and they have finally accepted it. For a long time there was constant yowling at the door but it slowly decreased and now they tend to take themselves off to bed when it gets to "bedtime" Might just take another 2 months for them to get used to just having the house and the garden to play in. 

What kinds of things can I attach to a washing line? I was thinking of lions in captivity, they have rope etc to jump and grab so I thought about replicating it with our washing line as it should be able to stand the weight being attached at one end to the house and the other to a tree...


----------



## buzzytoes

oggers86 said:


> There are a couple of balls out there that they play with if I throw them but not otherwise. They dont really play much with toys unless we are playing with them but we cant do that all the time. They get plenty of exercise climbing up things trying to escape but probably a lot of frustration that they cant escape so I wanted to give them something to keep them occupied so they forget about escaping.
> 
> However, it has now been around 2 months since they have been denied outside access at night and they have finally accepted it. For a long time there was constant yowling at the door but it slowly decreased and now they tend to take themselves off to bed when it gets to "bedtime" Might just take another 2 months for them to get used to just having the house and the garden to play in.
> 
> What kinds of things can I attach to a washing line? I was thinking of lions in captivity, they have rope etc to jump and grab so I thought about replicating it with our washing line as it should be able to stand the weight being attached at one end to the house and the other to a tree...


 
Anything that would swing or dangle - feathers, maybe those plastic balls that have the bells inside them that are more like a cage than a ball. Maybe something that would be shiney in the sun?


----------



## oggers86

buzzytoes said:


> Anything that would swing or dangle - feathers, maybe those plastic balls that have the bells inside them that are more like a cage than a ball. Maybe something that would be shiney in the sun?



Will have to have a hunt in some shops to find stuff. Put their cube out there today for them to play in but I think they need something more. Whatever they did when let free was obviously more entertaining than toys in the garden which is why they are trying to escape..


----------



## buzzytoes

Geezer snoodles in the late afternoon sun.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Geezer snoodles in the late afternoon sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197467





Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ILuvShopping

well i emailed the foster people this weekend to let them know i am now available if any kittens need a foster home.  no response yet.  i've only a very short time frame until I can no longer take them again until mid-july or maybe even august.   i'll be gone a little over a week the beginning of july so i need to get some kittens this week or next so that they can be taken back before I'm out of town in july.

c'mon kittens!!!!! having kitten withdraw lol


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Geezer snoodles in the late afternoon sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197467



Eeekk the cuteness of the Gerbil and Thomiss clones


----------



## Cindi

I can't believe in 3 hours Haley and Sabrina will be going home with their dad. I am going to miss them. Every time I open a bag of chips or any food really Haley runs over to see what I have. I bet I will be looking for her for quite a while after she leaves. And Sabrina likes to jump on my desk for a quick good night hug. Who would have thought Sabrina would be the cuddle bug?? I hope they are happy when they settle in back home.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I can't believe in 3 hours Haley and Sabrina will be going home with their dad. I am going to miss them. Every time I open a bag of chips or any foodreally Haley runs over to see what I have. I bet I will be looking for her for quite a while after she leaves. And Sabrina likes to jump on my desk for a quick good night hug. Who would have thought Sabrina would be the cuddle bug?? I hope they are happy when they settle in back home.



Big, big {{{ hugs }}} Cindi. You did an amazing job with them. I hope they will both continue to be as happy as they have been with you.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> I can't believe in 3 hours Haley and Sabrina will be going home with their dad. I am going to miss them. Every time I open a bag of chips or any food really Haley runs over to see what I have. I bet I will be looking for her for quite a while after she leaves. And Sabrina likes to jump on my desk for a quick good night hug. Who would have thought Sabrina would be the cuddle bug?? I hope they are happy when they settle in back home.


 
I can't believe they are leaving - seems like they were going to stay with you forever. I'm sure their Dad will be happy to see them at least. I hope they continue their happiness with him and don't revert back to how they were.


----------



## poopsie

Can't wait to hear about his reaction.

bless you for providing such loving care for them


----------



## Cindi

Thanks girls. They are gone. He came to pick them up with his fiancée. When he left his wife had just left him so I guess there was a whirlwind Army romance. She seems nice and is more of a cat person than he is, which is one of the things I was worried about. He has 3 dogs and 3 cats now. I asked him to update me about Sabrina whenever had a minute. He said he would. She really put up a fight. She got my hubby and her dad really good with those claws. Poor girl. I sent some catnip home with her and told them all of her favorite toys. Fiancée  promised she would play feathers with Sabrina. I hope she will be happy there.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Thanks girls. They are gone. He came to pick them up with his fiancée. When he left his wife had just left him so I guess there was a whirlwind Army romance. She seems nice and is more of a cat person than he is, which is one of the things I was worried about. He has 3 dogs and 3 cats now. I asked him to update me about Sabrina whenever had a minute. He said he would. She really put up a fight. She got my hubby and her dad really good with those claws. Poor girl. I sent some catnip home with her and told them all of her favorite toys. Fiancée  promised she would play feathers with Sabrina. I hope she will be happy there.




Oh poor kitty..............uprooted again. My heart just breaks for her. I am sitting here bawling my eyes out thinking of how distressed she must have been. I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel. I hope she will be happy there too.


----------



## leasul2003

That must have broken your heart when the baby so obviously expresses she doesn't want to leave you. I will send out good thoughts that she adjusts quickly to this change.


----------



## Cindi

I have to console myself by thinking she is going home to be with her family. It's just the way he described her (not affectionate, hiding under a bed) is not the cat that left here. I have a feeling that he would not be all broken up if she decided she didn't want to be there and she came back to me. I didn't want to make the offer when he picked them up but if his update sounds bad I would definitely give him the option. She is old and needs somewhere quite where she can be herself and get love and affection on her terms. I just don't think that is going to happen where she is. But nothing I can do. I knew from the beginning she was not mine to keep (didn't want to keep her in the beginning either. LOL) and would be going home eventually. I'm sure another foster opportunity will come around soon enough. They always seem to find me.


----------



## leasul2003

I remember when she first came to live with you and your worry that you wouldn't be able to reach her. You worked wonders with her during the time she was with you.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Sabrina, but I am glad to hear the fiancé is a cat person. Hopefully she will have patience and make Sabrina feel at home very quickly. Lots of  to you Cindi for having to let them go!


----------



## Cindi

Thanks girls. I did miss her good night hug last night. Oh well. Now I have more time to play with Belly.   Trying to look on the bright side.


----------



## Cindi

My Kelsey might not be the brightest bulb on the string. It's 95 degrees outside but she is laying in the sunny spot in the living room. Maybe I should turn the AC down?


----------



## buzzytoes

Well really what's better than a bed in the sunshine?? Not much I think!


----------



## Cindi

A bed on a shady beach with the ocean breeze cooling me off? 





buzzytoes said:


> Well really what's better than a bed in the sunshine?? Not much I think!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Haha, look like she's trying to go for the half cold half warm effect


----------



## Cindi

LOL. Like leaving one foot outside the blanket. 





ILuvShopping said:


> Haha, look like she's trying to go for the half cold half warm effect


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> LOL. Like leaving one foot outside the blanket.



haha YES! that's exactly what i was thinking of 
that's how i sleep most of the time lol


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> My Kelsey might not be the brightest bulb on the string. It's 95 degrees outside but she is laying in the sunny spot in the living room. Maybe I should turn the AC down?



Aw, she needs an umbrella drink!


----------



## buzzytoes

Please send good juju to Darius this evening. He didn't want his dinner this evening, just slowwwwwwwwwwllllyyyyy laid down in the sun and made a strange kind of meow when I picked him up. He did poop and it was normal looking so there is that. I just always freak right out when he is not acting normal since he is our 18 year old man. Plus I am just a worrywart in general.


----------



## Cindi

Sending good thoughts to Darius. It's hard when they get older. I worry all the time at the slightest change.


----------



## leasul2003

I completely understand, Buzzy. My girl is 17 and has kidney disease. I go on edge if her behavior changes even the slightest. I'll make sure to send good vibes Darius's way.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor old man tried to get snoodles from his snoodle partner but Teddy just left him high and dry. He has at least ventured out from the back door and come up to the bedroom so I guess that is a good sign.


----------



## chessmont

Good thoughts to Darius from here....


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Please send good juju to Darius this evening. He didn't want his dinner this evening, just slowwwwwwwwwwllllyyyyy laid down in the sun and made a strange kind of meow when I picked him up. He did poop and it was normal looking so there is that. I just always freak right out when he is not acting normal since he is our 18 year old man. Plus I am just a worrywart in general.


 
Lots of good thoughts being sent to Darius. How's he doing now? {{{hugs}}}


----------



## gazoo

Vibing you Darius!


----------



## buzzytoes

We are not much improved this morning. It's either his nose (the growth) or his teeth. We had the growth removed once and it has come back and is mashing his face all up. Stuck in that crappy place that we don't want to do much because of his age. Don't want to have his teeth removed because he is much more susceptible to getting bacteria in his blood that will kill him, don't want to put him under to have them dig around to take the growth out because that could kill him. I guess the plan for now is to find some super mushy food and syringe feed if I have to. I hate this getting old crap.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> We are not much improved this morning. It's either his nose (the growth) or his teeth. We had the growth removed once and it has come back and is mashing his face all up. Stuck in that crappy place that we don't want to do much because of his age. Don't want to have his teeth removed because he is much more susceptible to getting bacteria in his blood that will kill him, don't want to put him under to have them dig around to take the growth out because that could kill him. I guess the plan for now is to find some super mushy food and syringe feed if I have to. I hate this getting old crap.



Oh, me too - so hard to watch as they grow old. I will be keeping Darius in my prayers. Hope the syringe feeding helps, at least a little....


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks


----------



## buzzytoes

Got some mushy food, some kitten milk and a powdered vitamin and mixed it all up for him to lap at. Had to put it on a saucer because the bowl just wasn't working. I am thinking the growth might be causing some issues when he puts his head down because a big fat drop fell out of his eye while he had his head down and that eye is very wet now. Guess he will be getting special treatment for awhile!


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww buzzytoes I'm sorry to hear about Darius, sending good thoughts his way. *hugs* for Darius.


----------



## ILuvShopping

aww poor Darius!
I am always amazed at how old some cats can get. Growing up we had so many cats but I don't remember having any that long.  maybe 15 tops


----------



## Cindi

Kittens are coming - there are 4 litters of kittens in urgent need of foster. One of the adoption reps is getting them all tested then she will be bringing one to me. Not sure how many kittens yet. The cage is ready...let the fun begin!


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Kittens are coming - there are 4 litters of kittens in urgent need of foster. One of the adoption reps is getting them all tested then she will be bringing one to me. Not sure how many kittens yet. The cage is ready...let the fun begin!



YIPEE!!  Please post pics when the cherubs arrive..


----------



## Cindi

Here is a pic of the adoption rep with the kittens. I named them Penny and Amy. Love Big Bang Theory. LOL


----------



## poopsie

ZOMG they are sooooooo cute!


----------



## gazoo

Cindi - they are so cute and little!


----------



## buzzytoes

Little tiny gatos! So cute!


----------



## Candice0985

so cute Cindi!!! when do you get them?


----------



## Cindi

They are here!! I will try to get a few pics of them if they ever stop moving. I guess I can always get pics while they are eating. These girls love to eat! lol





Candice0985 said:


> so cute Cindi!!! when do you get them?


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> They are here!! I will try to get a few pics of them if they ever stop moving. I guess I can always get pics while they are eating. These girls love to eat! lol



haha cute little squirmers  I would love to see a pic of them!


----------



## Cindi

Torties are sometimes hard to photograph due to their coloring. I did manage a couple of good shots. Penny has the stripe on her nose. Ya know since Penny on Big Bang Theory is blonde.


----------



## poopsie

Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

You can just see the mischief in those eyes


----------



## Cindi

LOL! Their eyes are still a bit wonky. Hopefully they will be better in a couple of weeks. They are only 6 weeks old now. I just picked up Amy and got purrs for the first time.   Someone is going to get a wonderful pair of baby girls.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh Cindy what cuties! LOL at their names, every time I eat at the cheese cake factory with my dad he'll ask the host/hostess to be seated in "Penny's  section" only once did they know what he was referencing.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Can I just vent? One of my planks fell down on my fence and one of the pups slipped through and chased the neighbor's chickens (the fence plank the fell opens up right into their coop fence). By the time I jumped over their front fence, he'd really done a number on one of the chickens. The chicken is fine- minus quite a few feathers, and the fence is repaired, but I feel awful. I need to figure out something to give them as an "I'm sorry" token, even though I know it wasn't intentional on my behalf. I also want to wring my mutt's neck, but he was just using his instincts. Arrrrgh.


----------



## leasul2003

Soft kitties warm kitties, little balls of fur... Love the names and they sure are some cuties.


----------



## Candice0985

IBleedOrange said:


> Can I just vent? One of my planks fell down on my fence and one of the pups slipped through and chased the neighbor's chickens (the fence plank the fell opens up right into their coop fence). By the time I jumped over their front fence, he'd really done a number on one of the chickens. The chicken is fine- minus quite a few feathers, and the fence is repaired, but I feel awful. I need to figure out something to give them as an "I'm sorry" token, even though I know it wasn't intentional on my behalf. I also want to wring my mutt's neck, but he was just using his instincts. Arrrrgh.



that is hard....sorry to hear this happened but again it wasn't anyones fault. it just happened. if it was me I would bring them a small gift or token as an apology just to ease my own guilt!.....glad to hear the chicken is okay, at least your pup didn't kill him :s


----------



## buzzytoes

IBleedOrange said:


> Can I just vent? One of my planks fell down on my fence and one of the pups slipped through and chased the neighbor's chickens (the fence plank the fell opens up right into their coop fence). By the time I jumped over their front fence, he'd really done a number on one of the chickens. The chicken is fine- minus quite a few feathers, and the fence is repaired, but I feel awful. I need to figure out something to give them as an "I'm sorry" token, even though I know it wasn't intentional on my behalf. I also want to wring my mutt's neck, but he was just using his instincts. Arrrrgh.



Would something for the chickens be completely inappropriate? Like a bag of food or something? I totally get how you feel - not your fault at all but you still feel guilty by association. I hope they are not mad at you!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Would something for the chickens be completely inappropriate? Like a bag of food or something? I totally get how you feel - not your fault at all but you still feel guilty by association. I hope they are not mad at you!



I think this would be a nice gesture! what do chickens like? maybe a shiny toy?  I know birds like shiny things as i'm often compared to being a magpie


----------



## IBleedOrange

Thanks ladies!!! Something for the chickens sounds like a great idea; I'll have to stop by the feed store (or maybe the pet store) tomorrow. My friend suggested crocheting the chicken a sweater, but I *think* she was joking. I guess no harm, no fowl this time around


----------



## Cindi

Can you imagine showing up with a knitted chicken sweater??:giggles:

Please do it and send pics.  No fowl     I get jokes.






IBleedOrange said:


> Thanks ladies!!! Something for the chickens sounds like a great idea; I'll have to stop by the feed store (or maybe the pet store) tomorrow. My friend suggested crocheting the chicken a sweater, but I *think* she was joking. I guess no harm, no fowl this time around


----------



## leasul2003

That would be pretty funny. "I'm very sorry for my dog's behaviour. Here's a sweater for your bald chicken."


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> That would be pretty funny. "I'm very sorry for my dog's behaviour. Here's a sweater for your bald chicken."



 i'm picturing a red chicken sized sweater with a rooster design on the back.....


----------



## leasul2003

^^ lol!


----------



## Cindi

Whirly has found a home. I am going to miss her but I am SO SO happy for her. She will be the only cat in a home where she will have her people all to herself and get tons of love and affection. As much as I would love to make her a permanent part of my family some cats just do not do well in a group and she is one. I just hope I don't make too much of a spectacle of myself by crying like a baby when I deliver her to her new home.


----------



## gazoo

^ That is truly wonderful news for Whirly.  Bless you for giving her such a wonderful start.


----------



## madamefifi

I'm having a hard time deciding what to do about my cat Zuul. She has a big malignant tumor on her mouth--sounds similar to what you are going through with Darius, Buzzytoes--which we have already had de-bulked once, but it has grown back and practically doubled in size very rapidly. She is 13 years old so we opted not to put her through chemo/radiation and more mutilating surgery which our vet feels wouldn't help much anyway and certainly would not  improve her quality of life. The tumor is now squashing one nostril closed and last night she seemed restless and uncomfortable. I know what I should do, I just don't want to do it, for selfish reasons entirely.  I'm completely paralyzed.  Why is it so hard to do the right thing?


----------



## boxermom

madamefifi said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding what to do about my cat Zuul. She has a big malignant tumor on her mouth--sounds similar to what you are going through with Darius, Buzzytoes--which we have already had de-bulked once, but it has grown back and practically doubled in size very rapidly. She is 13 years old so we opted not to put her through chemo/radiation and more mutilating surgery which our vet feels wouldn't help much anyway and certainly would not  improve her quality of life. The tumor is now squashing one nostril closed and last night she seemed restless and uncomfortable. I know what I should do, I just don't want to do it, for selfish reasons entirely.  I'm completely paralyzed.  Why is it so hard to do the right thing?



These are the hardest times for an animal owner. We had a dog with a tumor in his mouth and I remember my parents agonizing over *the right time*. I think most people will say better a day too soon than a day too late.  Hugs for you and Zuul.


----------



## gazoo

madamefifi said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding what to do about my cat Zuul. She has a big malignant tumor on her mouth--sounds similar to what you are going through with Darius, Buzzytoes--which we have already had de-bulked once, but it has grown back and practically doubled in size very rapidly. She is 13 years old so we opted not to put her through chemo/radiation and more mutilating surgery which our vet feels wouldn't help much anyway and certainly would not  improve her quality of life. The tumor is now squashing one nostril closed and last night she seemed restless and uncomfortable. I know what I should do, I just don't want to do it, for selfish reasons entirely.  I'm completely paralyzed.  Why is it so hard to do the right thing?



I'm so sorry Fifi.   I'm in the camp of making sure the discomfort or outright pain doesn't overtake their lives.  Hugs as you deal with this.


----------



## buzzytoes

madamefifi said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding what to do about my cat Zuul. She has a big malignant tumor on her mouth--sounds similar to what you are going through with Darius, Buzzytoes--which we have already had de-bulked once, but it has grown back and practically doubled in size very rapidly. She is 13 years old so we opted not to put her through chemo/radiation and more mutilating surgery which our vet feels wouldn't help much anyway and certainly would not  improve her quality of life. The tumor is now squashing one nostril closed and last night she seemed restless and uncomfortable. I know what I should do, I just don't want to do it, for selfish reasons entirely.  I'm completely paralyzed.  Why is it so hard to do the right thing?


 
Sounds exactly like what Darius has - from my brief amount of research they seem to grow in the mouth or nose. I am guessing it has something to do with the sinus cavity but who knows. If you really feel in your gut it is her time, then you have to do what you have to do. It is horrible and it sucks and I know DH and I will be facing the same decision in our future. Maybe you can just take it day by day and see if her good days still outweigh her bad days? Lots of  to you and Zuul.


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry madamefifi for you having this tough decision coming up.  My thoughts are with you and Zuul.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding what to do about my cat Zuul. She has a big malignant tumor on her mouth--sounds similar to what you are going through with Darius, Buzzytoes--which we have already had de-bulked once, but it has grown back and practically doubled in size very rapidly. She is 13 years old so we opted not to put her through chemo/radiation and more mutilating surgery which our vet feels wouldn't help much anyway and certainly would not  improve her quality of life. The tumor is now squashing one nostril closed and last night she seemed restless and uncomfortable. I know what I should do, I just don't want to do it, for selfish reasons entirely.  I'm completely paralyzed.  Why is it so hard to do the right thing?



It's the hardest thing as we are human and do make decisions like that seems more divine than i am. When it was time for my beloved baroness... I did not want to do it the vet kind of had to manipulate me into it,  she was at least 19 we think, BUT it did not make it any easier. Is she still eating and drinking water ok?


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding what to do about my cat Zuul. She has a big malignant tumor on her mouth--sounds similar to what you are going through with Darius, Buzzytoes--which we have already had de-bulked once, but it has grown back and practically doubled in size very rapidly. She is 13 years old so we opted not to put her through chemo/radiation and more mutilating surgery which our vet feels wouldn't help much anyway and certainly would not  improve her quality of life. The tumor is now squashing one nostril closed and last night she seemed restless and uncomfortable. I know what I should do, I just don't want to do it, for selfish reasons entirely.  I'm completely paralyzed.  Why is it so hard to do the right thing?



It's the hardest thing as we are human and to make decisions like that seems more divine than i am. When it was time for my beloved Baroness...(below is the last photo I took of her while she was still relatively well. That was last June and I am still just beginning to be able to talk about it) I did not want to  and it the vet kind of had to manipulate me into it,  She was at least 18-19 we think, BUT it did not make it any easier. Is Zuul still eating and drinking water ok?


----------



## boxermom

ladysarah said:


> It's the hardest thing as we are human and to make decisions like that seems more divine than i am. When it was time for my beloved Baroness...(below is the last photo I took of her while she was still relatively well. That was last June and I am still just beginning to be able to talk about it) I did not want to  and it the vet kind of had to manipulate me into it,  She was at least 18-19 we think, BUT it did not make it any easier. Is Zuul still eating and drinking water ok?



She's beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.  It's the worst time of an animal owner's life, to make that decision, but such a gift to our companions.


----------



## madamefifi

Zuul still has an appetite but I was watching her this evening at supper and the size and location of the tumor makes it difficult for her to eat. I thought about syringe-feeding her but honestly, she would hate that. It's time, I'm afraid.


----------



## boxermom

^:cry:


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> These are the hardest times for an animal owner. We had a dog with a tumor in his mouth and I remember my parents agonizing over *the right time*. I think most people will say better a day too soon than a day too late.  Hugs for you and Zuul.



Sadly I am one of those who believe better a day later. I once went a day early and it was dreadful. I will hear him forever


----------



## leasul2003

That was probably the hardest decision I ever had to make with my Tiff. It's been more than 6 years and I still feel the pain from that day when we finally made the decision. But I know it was the right decision, so I don't regret that I made it.


----------



## madamefifi

Yes, it's not as if Zuul will get better if I wait. And animals are so good at hiding it when they don't feel well, I would hate to make her suffer until she can't hide it anymore. The truth is, I don't think she feels that great anymore but I keep telling myself she's OK because she still eats and purrs when I pet her. Then I convince myself to hold off another day. 

It's so hard.


----------



## Cindi

It's so nice when everyone shares.  The kittens are doing well, Whirly will be going to her forever home this week and Queen Belly has a new strip of paper to play with.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwwww............


----------



## Cindi

I just got some really sad and awful news. Haley, the cat I was fostering for the last year died today. :cry: She was with me from 3/15/12 - 06/02/13. Her person called to tell me she has been losing weight and not eating or drinking. She died on the vet's table during her exam. I am beyond heartbroken. She was such a sweet girl and was perfectly fine when she left here not even 4 weeks ago. I can't imagine what happened. He didn't have an autopsy done so I will never know. Now I am really worried about Sabrina. I asked how she was and he said there are "sightings" of her most days. Sightings???? She was so happy and playful here and never hid...ever. I really want to ask for her back but I am not sure it is the right thing to do. Maybe he does love her in his own way. I know she would be happier here. RIP sweet Haley. I enjoyed the year we spent together.


----------



## poopsie

Oh no! Oh that poor kitty. I would most definitely ask for Sabrina back, stressing how happy she was with you. What the hell is going on over at his place? Those cats were a wreck when he dropped them off and in just four short weeks after he got them back one is dead and the other is in hiding. i would even consider reporting him to the authorities to investigate. Something is definitely 'off' there.


----------



## Cindi

I don't know if something is off, I do know he is not a cat person. He said he found Haley Sunday morning laying in her water bowl but had things to do so couldn't take her to the vet until later. I'm glad he was on the phone and not in person or he might have gotten a piece of my mind. I am going to e-mail him and ask for Sabrina back. What can he say, no? I doubt he even wants her. If Haley was sick when she left the stress could have brought the illness out more quickly. My hubby said he wishes she would have died here where at least she would have been happy until the end. This is a really tough situation since Sabrina was never mine and was never a real foster looking for a home. Sabrina always belonged to him. I don't care. I am going to ask. If he says no he says no. I'll keep you guys posted.





poopsie2 said:


> Oh no! Oh that poor kitty. I would most definitely ask for Sabrina back, stressing how happy she was with you. What the hell is going on over at his place? Those cats were a wreck when he dropped them off and in just four short weeks after he got them back one is dead and the other is in hiding. i would even consider reporting him to the authorities to investigate. Something is definitely 'off' there.


----------



## poopsie

God I would be ill with rage if I was in your shoes. i am so upset and I never met the kitties. Isn't there someone to report his callous behavior to? Oh I hope he lets you have Sabrina back. What a piece of s#!t--------------I hope he is left laying in misery some day while those about him go on with their oh so important little lives.


----------



## Cindi

E-mail sent. Unfortunately there is no one to report him too. What would I say? I am just going to be nice to him at least long enough to get Sabrina out of there if I can. Then I will tell him what I think of him. And he didn't even seem to think there was anything wrong with leaving her there!!!????? WTF??? My hubby is beyond livid. Haley really took to Gregg right away. I will let you know when I hear something.





poopsie2 said:


> God I would be ill with rage if I was in your shoes. i am so upset and I never met the kitties. Isn't there someone to report his callous behavior to? Oh I hope he lets you have Sabrina back. What a piece of s#!t--------------I hope he is left laying in misery some day while those about him go on with their oh so important little lives.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I just got some really sad and awful news. Haley, the cat I was fostering for the last year died today. :cry: She was with me from 3/15/12 - 06/02/13. Her person called to tell me she has been losing weight and not eating or drinking. She died on the vet's table during her exam. I am beyond heartbroken. She was such a sweet girl and was perfectly fine when she left here not even 4 weeks ago. I can't imagine what happened. He didn't have an autopsy done so I will never know. Now I am really worried about Sabrina. I asked how she was and he said there are "sightings" of her most days. Sightings???? She was so happy and playful here and never hid...ever. I really want to ask for her back but I am not sure it is the right thing to do. Maybe he does love her in his own way. I know she would be happier here. RIP sweet Haley. I enjoyed the year we spent together.



this is horrible, good luck. I rally hop you can get Sabrina back and report him

it sounds like he doesn't even care. if I saw one of my cats face down in their water bowl, I would run out that door so fast no matter what I was doing. screw work it can wait!


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> E-mail sent. Unfortunately there is no one to report him too. What would I say? I am just going to be nice to him at least long enough to get Sabrina out of there if I can. Then I will tell him what I think of him. And he didn't even seem to think there was anything wrong with leaving her there!!!????? WTF??? My hubby is beyond livid. Haley really took to Gregg right away. I will let you know when I hear something.




No Animal control or ASPCA? I wonder if the vet would be able to tell if there was trauma or not. Bet he just left her there, too.  I just can't imagine...................


----------



## leasul2003

Omg, I cannot imagine how freaked out I would be if I found my kitty in a water bowl. That is some serious neglect that he didn't immediately get treatment for her. He does not deserve to be a pet owner. I hope you get Sabrina back w/o any argument.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi that is so horrible! If you don't mind my asking if one of the cats were already his why were you fostering them? I hope he agrees to give  Sabrina back, he clearly doesn't seem to care about his pets if he saw her in distress and just left her with her face in the water because he had stuff to do. I can't imagine how much pain/stress Hailey must have been in to die during her vet exam. Poor sweet kitty!


----------



## buzzytoes

What an *******!!! Pardon my French but apparently it wasn't just his ex-wife that didn't like the cats. No wonder they were in such rough shape when they got to you!! I will keep everything I have crossed that he will give you Sabrina. Poor sweet Haley. Play hard at the Bridge sweet girl, I am so sorry your human was such a piece of garbage.


----------



## buzzytoes

pixiejenna said:


> Cindi that is so horrible! *If you don't mind my asking if one of the cats were already his why were you fostering them?* I hope he agrees to give  Sabrina back, he clearly doesn't seem to care about his pets if he saw her in distress and just left her with her face in the water because he had stuff to do. I can't imagine how much pain/stress Hailey must have been in to die during her vet exam. Poor sweet kitty!


 

She was fostering them while he was deployed. He originally said that his ex-wife hated the cats I believe, but now it makes me wonder.


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> She was fostering them while he was deployed. He originally said that his ex-wife hated the cats I believe, but now it makes me wonder.



Thanks that makes.


----------



## Cindi

I was fostering through PACT. They match soldiers with foster homes so they don't have to give up/put down their pets while they are deployed. He also has 3 dogs that were in the program. The cats were supposed to come to me with a vet check and all their shots. They came with nothing. I found out fairly quickly he wasn't a cat person but I thought he would at least care for them. That he MUST care about them to have put them in this program instead of putting them down. I do think the program is great and I would foster for them again. So far he hasn't replied to my e-mail but I just sent it yesterday so he might not have seen it yet. I am just sick over the way Haley died. At least here she would have had vet help when I noticed her weight loss and if she was that sick I would have let he go before she had to suffer. Just sick about it. She didn't deserve to die that way.





pixiejenna said:


> Cindi that is so horrible! If you don't mind my asking if one of the cats were already his why were you fostering them? I hope he agrees to give Sabrina back, he clearly doesn't seem to care about his pets if he saw her in distress and just left her with her face in the water because he had stuff to do. I can't imagine how much pain/stress Hailey must have been in to die during her vet exam. Poor sweet kitty!


----------



## gazoo

So our family has one male cat.  We're ready to add.  I keep being told by rescue organizations that I need to get a female kitten or young female, and NOT a boy.  My guy is a marshmallow although I do not know if he would do well with cats since we have no prior history on him.  I can only say he is very polite with us and not a bully at all.  I love boy cats and really would prefer another male.  Full disclosure, I've never had a female cat and my sister who has had females, has never had cuddly ones, so I'm choosing males because of what I assume is an across the board more independent streak that I've not had with my male cats.  I'd love some advice.   

Also, my daughters would love to get a Mainecoon kitten and are willing to save up for one.  I feel such a moral quandry over spending so much money (4 digits) on a cat, when there are so many in shelters.  I've had dogs from breeders but never a cat.  I know it's a highly personal issue, but how does one justify it to oneself?  Our present cat was a rescue.


----------



## cats n bags

If you want a Mainecoon, and are willing to be patient, one may turn up at a shelter.  There are many kitties in the shelters looking for new people, so I would put the priority on saving a life to improve your own.  Purebreds and mutts both end up homeless.

For the most part, I don't think you can put much of a gender stereotype on cat personalities.  Cats are like people, and some will be more snuggly than others.  I will admit that some males, especially intact, can seem more friendly and fit the "Big dumb tom-cat" stereotype.  The down side to them, is that they may be more likely to mark territory if they have already started to do it while looking for love and defending their turf.

My preference has been short-haired female cats.  Mr. Kitty   was nothing like what I would have chosen, but he picked me.

If you talk to the shelter staff, you can find out which cats are more likely to enjoy group living.  Sometimes a "family" of cats will arrive together due to unfortunate events.  Visit with the cats at the shelters and see if anyone clicks with you and your girls.  You might need to make a few trips before you find the cat(s) that have been waiting for you.


----------



## buzzytoes

You can always try to find a Mainecoon rescue. Just like there are rescues for certain breeds of dogs, I imagine there are for cats! We have three male cats in our house and they all get along fine so I'm not sure why rescues would be insisting on females? Might be an easier transition to get a kitten (unless you have full history on the incoming cat) but I don't think sex will matter much.


----------



## gazoo

The children really want a kitten experience.  I've never had one either, always adopting older cats.  In fact our current cat is the youngest I ever adopted and he is now 2.  I've always been a sucker for seniors at shelters and adopted ones 12+ in age.  So I assumed I'd have to go the breeder route to find a Mainecoon kitten as I can't imagine any ending up in shelters at that age.  I've asked around for rescue orgs, but thus far near me there are none with any available.  I know of one girl, but she has to be a strictly singleton house, plus she is an adult already, so we would't be approved anyway.  

I wonder why rescue places keep steering me to females too.  I see that there are way more females for adoption than males, and I can only wonder if it's that simple.


----------



## Candice0985

I always thought males were cuddlier too until I got Lady Bogart. I have a male 10 year old russian blue named Tucker (rescue) and Lady who just turned 3 who I also rescued. 

I was always told males are friendlier tucker always wants to lounge on my lap, but Lady is the biggest baby she still suckles on sweaters and my housecoat....but again I think it all depends on the individual cats personality and if you encourage snuggles when they're young!?


----------



## pixiejenna

*Cindi *any update on getting Sabrina back?

*Gazoo *when we were looking to get Zorro a new friend after his brother passed we went to the lady we adopted him from she recommended getting a female. Now the group she fosters for has a actual building instead of operating out of peoples homes so we went there to check out kittens cause none of the ones she had at the time spoke to me really. We went to several other places as well a few made the same recommendation as well. We ended up getting a guy from the first place(the same one where we got our other guys from) and we actually talked to the head of the shelter about it she visits all the animals there. She said it used to be you'd recommend getting one one of each sex was because if you have two males they would get very territorial and fight a lot. But since they neuter/spay everyone there and most people have neutered/spayed pets it's not much of a issue anymore. We got Zorro a brother it took a while for him to warm up too him. I think a big part of it was he missed his big brother who was also his litter mate and they really loved each other big time he was depressed and even lost a pound and a half after his brother passed away. They were always snuggly and cleaning one another they'd play and they knew how far they could go with the other and would stop before it got out of hand. Zorro is the B cat very passive his big brother was the A cat. The new guy(Taco) was defiantly the A cat so I think that freaked him out a bit. Taco wanted to be snuggly with Zorro and he didn't like it but they never once fought, Zorro would just make a face at Taco and walk away. Taco wasn't really aggressive with Zorro he just wanted to hang out with him, snuggle, and play. Zorro finally warmed up too him after a few months. Sadly my sweet Taco had to be put to sleep so we will have to go threw this process again. I will probably get another male, I feel like male cats are more snuggly than female cats. Also I forgot to add do check out shelters, they get all kinds of cats. Even if they don't have one at teh moment they may have one in a month or two kwim.


----------



## gazoo

pixiejenna said:


> *Cindi *any update on getting Sabrina back?
> 
> *Gazoo *when we were looking to get Zorro a new friend after his brother passed we went to the lady we adopted him from she recommended getting a female. Now the group she fosters for has a actual building instead of operating out of peoples homes so we went there to check out kittens cause none of the ones she had at the time spoke to me really. We went to several other places as well a few made the same recommendation as well. We ended up getting a guy from the first place(the same one where we got our other guys from) and we actually talked to the head of the shelter about it she visits all the animals there. She said it used to be you'd recommend getting one one of each sex was because if you have two males they would get very territorial and fight a lot. But since they neuter/spay everyone there and most people have neutered/spayed pets it's not much of a issue anymore. We got Zorro a brother it took a while for him to warm up too him. I think a big part of it was he missed his big brother who was also his litter mate and they really loved each other big time he was depressed and even lost a pound and a half after his brother passed away. They were always snuggly and cleaning one another they'd play and they knew how far they could go with the other and would stop before it got out of hand. Zorro is the B cat very passive his big brother was the A cat. The new guy(Taco) was defiantly the A cat so I think that freaked him out a bit. Taco wanted to be snuggly with Zorro and he didn't like it but they never once fought, Zorro would just make a face at Taco and walk away. Taco wasn't really aggressive with Zorro he just wanted to hang out with him, snuggle, and play. Zorro finally warmed up too him after a few months. Sadly my sweet Taco had to be put to sleep so we will have to go threw this process again. I will probably get another male, I feel like male cats are more snuggly than female cats. Also I forgot to add do check out shelters, they get all kinds of cats. Even if they don't have one at teh moment they may have one in a month or two kwim.



Zorro's grief is so sad, even his weight loss.  Animals are truly amazing.  

Thanks for your post.  I love my boy cats.  Maybe it's that I've never even petted a girl that was friendly.  Now that I think of it, it seems weird, but no female cat has ever approached me.  Even at shelters.  There was a gorgeous female tortie recently that I tried to pet and she hissed up a storm.  Later we found out that she hates boy cats so she wouldn't have been a good fit anyway.  I will keep my mind open.  I applied for a gorgeous Mainecoon look a like yesterday and was already denied as 15 other people applied before me and one of them got it.  *sigh*  It's like buying a house!


----------



## pixiejenna

gazoo said:


> Zorro's grief is so sad, even his weight loss.  Animals are truly amazing.
> 
> Thanks for your post.  I love my boy cats.  Maybe it's that I've never even petted a girl that was friendly.  Now that I think of it, it seems weird, but no female cat has ever approached me.  Even at shelters.  There was a gorgeous female tortie recently that I tried to pet and she hissed up a storm.  Later we found out that she hates boy cats so she wouldn't have been a good fit anyway.  I will keep my mind open.  I applied for a gorgeous Mainecoon look a like yesterday and was already denied as 15 other people applied before me and one of them got it.  *sigh*  It's like buying a house!



Thanks, he's such a good guy too my bony butt is getting bonier. I hope he's put on some weight we have a check up this week.

Its funny cause everyone I know who has female cats all say they hate them and that they are not friendly at all. I'm sure a part of it is b/c how they were raised and if they were snuggled a lot when kittens. When looking for a new buddy for my Zorro I had a few females get snuggly with me. I wouldn't mind a female they would just have to be very snuggly, we are mooches lol.

Sorry to hear about not getting the kitty you applied for. It's weird that they had so many apps for one cat. Most of the places I've gone too you take the pet home the same day you fill out your paperwork. You'd think they'd at least put up a sign that the cat was adopted so people don't give their hopes up, what a bummer.


----------



## buzzytoes

I had a female cat growing up and she was very independent. She didn't mind being cuddled and was social with anyone she came across, but she was definitely more independent than her brother. We went out of the country once for three weeks and boarded the two of them. When we came back she ran away for a week and I'm sure it was simply because she was pissed at us. She is the only female cat I've ever had and I don't really know why!


----------



## ILuvShopping

gazoo said:


> So our family has one male cat.  We're ready to add.  I keep being told by rescue organizations that I need to get a female kitten or young female, and NOT a boy.  My guy is a marshmallow although I do not know if he would do well with cats since we have no prior history on him.  I can only say he is very polite with us and not a bully at all.  I love boy cats and really would prefer another male.  Full disclosure, I've never had a female cat and my sister who has had females, has never had cuddly ones, so I'm choosing males because of what I assume is an across the board more independent streak that I've not had with my male cats.  I'd love some advice.
> 
> Also, my daughters would love to get a Mainecoon kitten and are willing to save up for one.  I feel such a moral quandry over spending so much money (4 digits) on a cat, when there are so many in shelters.  I've had dogs from breeders but never a cat.  I know it's a highly personal issue, but how does one justify it to oneself?  Our present cat was a rescue.



sex of cat doesn't matter. a female won't get along any better or worse than a male cat. the animal behavioralist(?) from the shelter i rescue for just sent out an email about the same exact thing stating as such. wish i would have kept the article now!

i'm not sure how easy it would be to find a maine **** kitten in a shelter.. but i don't think i'd pay for a kitten. they are so common in shelters. my maine **** was found in an oil puddle and then was taken to the local small town vet where my mom worked.


----------



## ILuvShopping

so i had an exciting night last night... i'm laying in bed... watching tv.... lights are off... all of a sudden i hear all this noise at my bedroom window. scared the sh!t out of me.. i live alone... my cats are all with me in my bedroom. it sounds like someone is throwing rocks at my window. 

so i turn my tv off so that my room is dark... and i slowly peek out the curtain (which is right next to my head).  it was a cat that had managed to jump/climb/scratch his way up onto my window sill! which is not a small jump.. it's probably a good 4.5-5 feet high and maybe a couple inches wide. the noises were probably him falling down once and then attempting it again.. 
my cats FREAKED out. sunday started hissing at the cat through the window... and then she would hiss and my other cats.. and then the cat outside started meowing/howling... 

oh goodness..all i could do was deny my cats access to the window and hope the stray would go away.  It's a friendly stray (if it is a stray). I saw it a week or so ago in my backyard as i was working on my garden. he was super friendly. my backyard neighbor lady feeds stray cats so it's no uncommon for them to be around my yard. but i've never had one jump to my window before!!


----------



## gazoo

ILuvShopping said:


> sex of cat doesn't matter. a female won't get along any better or worse than a male cat. the animal behavioralist(?) from the shelter i rescue for just sent out an email about the same exact thing stating as such. wish i would have kept the article now!
> 
> i'm not sure how easy it would be to find a maine **** kitten in a shelter.. but i don't think i'd pay for a kitten. they are so common in shelters. my maine **** was found in an oil puddle and then was taken to the local small town vet where my mom worked.



It's frustrating as I keep being firmly told only a female would be approved.  Unless they're assuming my cat as a Bengal is aggressive.  I've had a few questions about that which I feel is only ignorance.  It's making me not want to say what sex my cat is, but then again the rescue applications are very anal with references and what not.  

I've never seen a Mainecoon in a shelter, very very longhaired fuzzy cats, but never a large boned kitty like the Mainecoon is.  Maybe it's where I live or something.  Will keep checking shelters and emailing rescue groups.  I do admit I'm receiving a bit of an attitude from some of the staff at rescue shelters because of my specifying a breed.  I completely understand the need to home the homeless animals now, but their attitude makes it difficult to express what we'd like.  I'm already feeling guilty enough at wanting a specific breed.  It's an interesting learning experience for sure.


----------



## poopsie

I remember being obsessed with wanting a silver tabby back in the late 80's. Obsessed. Of course they were only available from breeders. I never got a silver one, but I did end up with a run of the mill tabby cat (my first tabby!!!) from a kill shelter. Best cat in the world. I ended up with three more 'regular' tabbies and never missed having a silver one for a minute.


----------



## Cindi

In general I have found females to be less affectionate and less likely to get along with another cat of either sex than males. Generally. I do have 3 VERY cuddly girl cats that love everyone. I don't know if it is just my group but the males seem to get along better with the group and more of them are super lap cats. Tommy of course is a the king of the mush cats.   Of my 15 only 3 of them are not rescues. These 3 are Purebred Maine **** cats. There is nothing wrong with going to a reputable breeder to adopt a cat. Just make sure you check references and go visit in person. Don't feel bad. Maine **** cats are a wonderful breed. My 2 boys are both 20+ pounds of mushy lap cat. Bella is about 15 pounds and she likes to lean on my head and groom my hair. 






gazoo said:


> It's frustrating as I keep being firmly told only a female would be approved. Unless they're assuming my cat as a Bengal is aggressive. I've had a few questions about that which I feel is only ignorance. It's making me not want to say what sex my cat is, but then again the rescue applications are very anal with references and what not.
> 
> I've never seen a Mainecoon in a shelter, very very longhaired fuzzy cats, but never a large boned kitty like the Mainecoon is. Maybe it's where I live or something. Will keep checking shelters and emailing rescue groups. I do admit I'm receiving a bit of an attitude from some of the staff at rescue shelters because of my specifying a breed. I completely understand the need to home the homeless animals now, but their attitude makes it difficult to express what we'd like. I'm already feeling guilty enough at wanting a specific breed. It's an interesting learning experience for sure.


----------



## buzzytoes

Gazoo you could always spread your search a little further than your local area. Many places around here (probably because I live in a rural area) are often asking for help transporting animals that are going to live in other towns. Check the states surrounding you and see if there are any Mainecoons in rescues there. Or just cut all your troubles and get one from a breeder. 

My old man Darius is making me sad. He seems to have lost his purr machine and I cannot help but wonder if it is because the growth hurts his nose when he purrs?? Tried to get DH to open his mouth the other day so I could see if the growth is inside his mouth now but Darius didn't want to be bothered and DH didn't want to hassle him. He tilts his head to one side to eat now, which I'm sure is the growth. He doesn't seem to be in pain, but he sleeps a lot. I feel like he is just slowly aging before my eyes. I know it's not time to let him go, it just makes me sad to see him slowing down and knowing we will be faced with a decision in the near future. Hopefully "near" is still six months away but who knows.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ii'm sorry buzzy. the decision is so hard... and making sure it's the right time. 

part of me thinks i only want to do kitten fosters for the rest of my life after all of my cats are gone. i only have them a month... once in awhile one might die... but life moves on a little easier  than when you have to let one go that you've had for years.

although i highly doubt that would be possible for me. i would get so lonely in the non-kitten season


----------



## poopsie

I can't imagine not having a cat in my life. I never want to be without a houseful of them.


----------



## Cindi

+1




poopsie2 said:


> i can't imagine not having a cat in my life. I never want to be without a houseful of them.


----------



## pixiejenna

Buzzytoes I'm sorry about Darius, it's hard to watch your furbaby's health decline. Trust your gut you'll know when it's time.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks ladies. I tried to check his teeth myself but wasn't very successful. I'm pretty sure his top canine on the side with his growth is likely rotted. It was kind of a greyish color with a red stripe. He still has a normal appetite but I think it'd time DH and I have a serious talk about what is going to happen. I've let it go for the most part because he is DH's best friend but I hate to think of Darius being in pain and just masking it very well. I might call the vet tomorrow too to see if it is just as dangerous to do tooth extraction as it is a cleaning when it comes to the bacteria getting into their blood.


----------



## ILuvShopping

poopsie2 said:


> I can't imagine not having a cat in my life. I never want to be without a houseful of them.



i won't lie... but sometimes when i go to family member's houses for a visit that don't have cats or dogs. it is real nice to not have pet hair all over my clothes. lol

but i also think i would get lonely without my cats.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think i waited WAY too long to do something about Dotcom when he was fading.. but i think part of that was because I knew a trip to the vet office would be horrible. he turns into the most psychotic cat at the vet and a lot of vets won't touch him.  I noticed his energy was low.. I noticed him getting skinnier..probably for a good 2 months at least. but then some days he would be his normal self and I was just in full on denial until it was too late.  Too late that I finally schedule an at home vet appointment and 3 days later I had to let him go.  he had kidney disease or kidney failure.... one of those things. 

would i do it differently next time...? i don't know. i'm not the type to get worried about every little thing with my animals. probably because I want to be in denial that nothing is wrong.  But with the 3 I have left it is much easier to take them to the vet to get checked out... so maybe I would be more proactive with them.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I can't imagine not having a cat in my life. I never want to be without a houseful of them.



This. I can't believe there was ever a time when I didn't have to make sure there there's a lint roller in every room, and my days of strolling barefoot are gone, but the thought of life without them doesn't bear thinking about. We had a heartbreaking email this morning from a lady whose son is losing his home. He has two cats that he adores and can't find anyone, anywhere to take them on. They may have to be euthanised. I read this in tears. Only after did I wonder, why isn't he just asking for a temporary home, why isn't his Mum offering them a temporary home....why do people ALWAYS use the, 'we will have to put them to sleep if you can't help'? Ugh. I've said it before, I know, but each day I despise people more and more.
Buzzy - I am so sorry Darius seems to be affected more by his growth. It really, truly sucks, watching our furries get older....


----------



## Cindi

Agree! Why is this always the play??? So, you don't give a s*** about your pet that you have had for 10 years but I should bend over backwards to stop you from killing it? And of course we always do whenever possible because we are good people and these losers are monsters. I so hate people. I can't even take a turn at the rescue's help line because there are so many like this. I don't know how the volunteers keep their cool. 





clevercat said:


> This. I can't believe there was ever a time when I didn't have to make sure there there's a lint roller in every room, and my days of strolling barefoot are gone, but the thought of life without them doesn't bear thinking about. We had a heartbreaking email this morning from a lady whose son is losing his home. He has two cats that he adores and can't find anyone, anywhere to take them on. They may have to be euthanised. I read this in tears. Only after did I wonder, why isn't he just asking for a temporary home, why isn't his Mum offering them a temporary home....why do people ALWAYS use the, 'we will have to put them to sleep if you can't help'? Ugh. I've said it before, I know, but each day I despise people more and more.
> Buzzy - I am so sorry Darius seems to be affected more by his growth. It really, truly sucks, watching our furries get older....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Agree! Why is this always the play??? So, you don't give a s*** about your pet that you have had for 10 years but I should bend over backwards to stop you from killing it? And of course we always do whenever possible because we are good people and these losers are monsters. I so hate people. I can't even take a turn at the rescue's help line because there are so many like this. I don't know how the volunteers keep their cool.



One of the reasons I stopped volunteering on Reception at the Clinic - the kind of ar*e I had to listen to (you can imagine me using my best Basil Fawlty voice saying that) from bean-brained idiots thinking up excuses to dump their animals on us. And let's not forget the 'donations' they would offer (I've just had experience with this - Angel's person donated a third of a bag of cat litter...) - often, it would be a sachet of food. One. Single. Sachet. And we were supposed to be grateful. What used to make me really sad - the calls from new Mums. "well, I've had the cat for 16 years, but she's living in the shed now because I've got a new baby and he/she is my priority, I'm sure you'll understand (umm, no. And also, what a shame we couldn't offer neutering for you, smug-mum) so can you cone and collect cat?"
*sigh*


----------



## ILuvShopping

double edged sword. i would also love to work at our local shelter.. but there's no way i could deal with the endless amount of crap they probably have to deal with. 
when i started fostering i thought some of the front desk people were kind of moody and unfriendly... some better than others.  but that's probably due to all the sh!t they have to handle.  
although recently the one i thought was really moody has been really friendly. 

god bless those people who can do that.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't know how the reception people do it either. I get annoyed enough at the people that post on the Facebook groups I belong to that "just don't have time" for their animals. Plenty of people have had jobs or babies while they have animals - the world is not just more difficult for you specifically because you're tired and don't want to take care of them.

Darius is apparently just playing me for the fool because he knows I am the worry wart. DH got home from work this morning and I started with "Have you heard your gato purr lately??" Mind you I have been trying to get him to purr for the last two nights - scratching him in his favorite ways and spots and I get nothing. DH answers that he purred just the other day, and of course while we are having this conversation about him he starts to demand attention from DH and starts purring. The gall! I am still going to take him to the vet though to see if there is anything to be done about his teeth or see if I can get some pain meds just in case.


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Gazoo you could always spread your search a little further than your local area. Many places around here (probably because I live in a rural area) are often asking for help transporting animals that are going to live in other towns. Check the states surrounding you and see if there are any Mainecoons in rescues there. Or just cut all your troubles and get one from a breeder.
> 
> My old man Darius is making me sad. He seems to have lost his purr machine and I cannot help but wonder if it is because the growth hurts his nose when he purrs?? Tried to get DH to open his mouth the other day so I could see if the growth is inside his mouth now but Darius didn't want to be bothered and DH didn't want to hassle him. He tilts his head to one side to eat now, which I'm sure is the growth. He doesn't seem to be in pain, but he sleeps a lot. I feel like he is just slowly aging before my eyes. I know it's not time to let him go, it just makes me sad to see him slowing down and knowing we will be faced with a decision in the near future. Hopefully "near" is still six months away but who knows.



How is Darius?

I extended my search for a Mainecoon kitten as you recommended and found one, actually it's a litter of 4.  I applied and have been getting email questions from the foster mom as they go over my application.  I'm so excited but don't want to get my hopes up.  Fingers crossed!  Thanks for the suggestion, *Buzzytoes!*


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> How is Darius?
> 
> I extended my search for a Mainecoon kitten as you recommended and found one, actually it's a litter of 4.  I applied and have been getting email questions from the foster mom as they go over my application.  I'm so excited but don't want to get my hopes up.  Fingers crossed!  Thanks for the suggestion, *Buzzytoes!*



so exciting! mainecoon kittens are probably 5 pound at birth, love big cats


----------



## buzzytoes

gazoo said:


> How is Darius?
> 
> I extended my search for a Mainecoon kitten as you recommended and found one, actually it's a litter of 4.  I applied and have been getting email questions from the foster mom as they go over my application.  I'm so excited but don't want to get my hopes up.  Fingers crossed!  Thanks for the suggestion, *Buzzytoes!*


 

Awesome!!! Hopefully one will be coming home to you soon!!! 

Darius is good - still sleeping more than anything else but still eating like normal so I guess at this point that's all I can really keep hoping for! We will just keep on truckin until he starts showing signs of pain I guess.


----------



## ILuvShopping

fingers crossed for you gazoo!


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> so exciting! mainecoon kittens are probably 5 pound at birth, love big cats


 
Wait seriously???

My Fat Boy is about 18-20 lbs but he is just a tom cat. He is twice the size of our two other boy cats. He is short haired and I don't think he has any Maine **** in him but who knows??


----------



## poopsie

my KiKi is about 16 pounds. She was so itty when she was a baby that she could crawl under the doors. Nowadays she is lucky to squeak a paw under there.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Wait seriously???
> 
> My Fat Boy is about 18-20 lbs but he is just a tom cat. He is twice the size of our two other boy cats. He is short haired and I don't think he has any Maine **** in him but who knows??



oh haha no I was just kidding, I don't know much about mainecoon kittens but they're such big cats!


----------



## Cindi

Here is a pic of my Artemis. He is a purebred Maine ****. And a pic with 12 pound Bellis for comparison.  By the way, that is a YARD stick next to Artemis. 3 feet long. LOL





Candice0985 said:


> oh haha no I was just kidding, I don't know much about mainecoon kittens but they're such big cats!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Here is a pic of my Artemis. He is a purebred Maine ****. And a pic with 12 pound Bellis for comparison.  By the way, that is a YARD stick next to Artemis. 3 feet long. LOL



He's amazing! bellis is such a pretty kitty too 

how much does he weigh?


----------



## Cindi

Artie is about 24 pounds. He has extra toes too. 





Candice0985 said:


> He's amazing! bellis is such a pretty kitty too
> 
> how much does he weigh?


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Artie is about 24 pounds. He has extra toes too.



haha he's amazing!  I hope he doesn't play fight with Bellis he'll squish her!


----------



## Cindi

They actually do like to play. She bumps into him a lot when they are playing tag. He just stands there and laughs. 






Candice0985 said:


> haha he's amazing! I hope he doesn't play fight with Bellis he'll squish her!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> They actually do like to play. She bumps into him a lot when they are playing tag. He just stands there and laughs.



lol they sound like really good buddies


----------



## buzzytoes

Well now I am just going to claim that Teddy is part Maine **** and that's why he's so big. He's not fat, just big boned!


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Here is a pic of my Artemis. He is a purebred Maine ****. And a pic with 12 pound Bellis for comparison.  By the way, that is a YARD stick next to Artemis. 3 feet long. LOL



He's STUNNING!!!  And well Bellis is beautiful as always.  

Artie's face is so wise looking.  Patient and wise.  Is he a love bug?


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Well now I am just going to claim that Teddy is part Maine **** and that's why he's so big. He's not fat, just big boned!



Pics of Teddy pretty please??


----------



## pixiejenna

Gazoo *fingers crossed for you* I hope you get your kitty.

Cindi what beautiful cats! Artie is such a cutie wow he is SO much bigger than Bellis.

All this talk about maine coons makes me want to get one lol so big and fluffy! I just have they kitty itch but I have to wait till Z is better till I start looking.


----------



## Cindi

Artie is a super affectionate lap cat. All 4 of my Maine **** cats were very affectionate. (we lost Stevie last year) The girls as much as the boys. Oliver sleeps wrapped around my head at night. 





gazoo said:


> He's STUNNING!!! And well Bellis is beautiful as always.
> 
> Artie's face is so wise looking. Patient and wise. Is he a love bug?


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Artie is a super affectionate lap cat. All 4 of my Maine **** cats were very affectionate. (we lost Stevie last year) The girls as much as the boys. Oliver sleeps wrapped around my head at night.



He sounds amazing, well your life sounds amazing.  Having so many furry love bugs  around you!  Can we have pics of the other Mainecoons?


----------



## buzzytoes

In the top pic Teddy is the black and white one standing up - next to Diablo cuddling with Haley (who weighs about 45 lbs)

Second pic is Fat Teddy snoodling with Darius.


----------



## Cindi

Why not?  Artemis, Oliver and Isabella. Oliver is the cream color boy.






gazoo said:


> He sounds amazing, well your life sounds amazing. Having so many furry love bugs around you! Can we have pics of the other Mainecoons?


----------



## buzzytoes

Does anyone have any tips for potty training dachsunds? Those I have consulted so far say it is pretty much impossible. My sister got a doxie puppy (his name is Mr. Waddles LOL) but apparently she is not having much success.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Why not?  Artemis, Oliver and Isabella. Oliver is the cream color boy.



A polydactyl Mainecoon?!?!?  You are sooooo lucky!  
All of your MC's are beautiful!  Oliver's face .  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 2245948
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245949
> 
> 
> In the top pic Teddy is the black and white one standing up - next to Diablo cuddling with Haley (who weighs about 45 lbs)
> 
> Second pic is Fat Teddy snoodling with Darius.



Look at that chunky munky Teddy!  He's a doll.  I love snoodling pics.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 2245948
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245949
> 
> 
> In the top pic Teddy is the black and white one standing up - next to Diablo cuddling with Haley (who weighs about 45 lbs)
> 
> Second pic is Fat Teddy snoodling with Darius.


they're all so cute! teddy is a big boy but I wouldn't say he was fat...like you said he's big boned 



Cindi said:


> Why not?  Artemis, Oliver and Isabella. Oliver is the cream color boy.



so cute! artie's paw looks like a baseball glove in the pic where he's lying by the window lol!


----------



## pixiejenna

Buzzy love the pic of Teddy & Darius snuggling.

Cindy love your 3 maincoons.


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> Here is a pic of my Artemis. He is a purebred Maine ****. And a pic with 12 pound Bellis for comparison.  By the way, that is a YARD stick next to Artemis. 3 feet long. LOL


 
Oh my! I think I have a crush. He is such a handsome stud!


----------



## Cindi

Bella also has extra toes. She is from the same line as Artemis. 





gazoo said:


> A polydactyl Mainecoon?!?!? You are sooooo lucky!
> All of your MC's are beautiful! Oliver's face . Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Cindi

Can't say I blame you. 






leasul2003 said:


> Oh my! I think I have a crush. He is such a handsome stud!


----------



## gazoo

Ok - I *think* I've been approved.  They said "everything looks good", but didn't offer a next step.  Jeez they are making me work for it.    Apparently it's a litter of 4 (3 males), and all are available to chose from.  I am beyond excited.  I want to cancel my plans for today and head out for the 3 hour ride one way, but wouldn't even know where to go since they are with a foster mom.  Can you tell how impatient I am?


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Ok - I *think* I've been approved.  They said "everything looks good", but didn't offer a next step.  Jeez they are making me work for it.    Apparently it's a litter of 4 (3 males), and all are available to chose from.  I am beyond excited.  I want to cancel my plans for today and head out for the 3 hour ride one way, but wouldn't even know where to go since they are with a foster mom.  Can you tell how impatient I am?



Oh yaay gazoo! I'm excited for you. Fingers crossed this works out - and I hope Wembley will approve!


----------



## buzzytoes

How exciting! If all are available then hopefully you will end up with first pick! Hope they get back to you today!!


----------



## gazoo

Tick, tock.  Gah - I keep refreshing my email.  And nothing.

I'm off to lunch with my dear BFF to get scoop on her new romance.  Hopefully it will distract me.  It's a funny and great thing to be so excited, it's like a new baby is coming!!!  Beats tax planning and school supply shopping with children that refuse to even discuss school as they think the summer will somehow magically shorten by even breathing the word "school".

Don't want to jinx anything by buying the supplies I will need for the new little man.  Murphy's Law has gotten me far too much lately.  

I'll likely need loads of advice as this is my FIRST ever foray into kitten-land.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Ok - I *think* I've been approved.  They said "everything looks good", but didn't offer a next step.  Jeez they are making me work for it.    Apparently it's a litter of 4 (3 males), and all are available to chose from.  I am beyond excited.  I want to cancel my plans for today and head out for the 3 hour ride one way, but wouldn't even know where to go since they are with a foster mom.  Can you tell how impatient I am?



so exciting!

maybe you could ask them if you could come see them!?


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> so exciting!
> 
> maybe you could ask them if you could come see them!?



I said I'd like to see him and adopt him as soon as possible.  Hopefully they will reply soon.  So far nothing.  I did let them know we're ready and very excited to proceed on our end.  Still hoping I hear from them so I can bring him home this week.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> I said I'd like to see him and adopt him as soon as possible.  Hopefully they will reply soon.  So far nothing.  I did let them know we're ready and very excited to proceed on our end.  Still hoping I hear from them so I can bring him home this week.



eeee! I hope you get him soon!!!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Oh yaay gazoo! I'm excited for you. Fingers crossed this works out - and I hope Wembley will approve!



I _am_ worried about dear Wembley the Womble.  ush:  He is so intensely bonded to me.  Any advice to ease his transition from singleton to big brotherhood?  My DH is already offering to get some kitty Prozac for him.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> I _am_ worried about dear Wembley the Womble.  ush:  He is so intensely bonded to me.  Any advice to ease his transition from singleton to big brotherhood?  My DH is already offering to get some kitty Prozac for him.



I was just the same after Clyde died, and it was just me and BonBon. When I bought Murphy home from Battersea I was really worried how Bon would respond as she was so close to me.
You will likely need Feliway diffusers, maybe some zylkene (I swear by this stuff) and a brilliant book by Pam Johnson Bennett called Cat v Cat. It became my go-to resource book both before and after Murphy T Maniac arrived.
I hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## gazoo

Feliway has been added to my list of things to buy.  Still no news back.  

Thank you, *Clever! *


----------



## pixiejenna

Random question I'd thought I'd ask here since so many of you are much more knowledgeable on this than I am.

Do shelters take opened bags of pet food? We are still working with my little man's IBS problem and we have several bags of opened food nearly full and I'd hate to throw them away. Would they look at me like I'm cray cray coming in with opened bags cat food? We now have two fairly large bags, first was his normal food the second is a gluten free one. We tried the new one in a smaller size, he loved it and his bowels seemed to be getting better formation. Then we got a large bag after the small one ran out and his problems started coming back and no longer eating it so now we are trying another one sigh.


----------



## clevercat

pixiejenna said:


> Random question I'd thought I'd ask here since so many of you are much more knowledgeable on this than I am.
> 
> Do shelters take opened bags of pet food? We are still working with my little man's IBS problem and we have several bags of opened food nearly full and I'd hate to throw them away. Would they look at me like I'm cray cray coming in with opened bags cat food? We now have two fairly large bags, first was his normal food the second is a gluten free one. We tried the new one in a smaller size, he loved it and his bowels seemed to be getting better formation. Then we got a large bag after the small one ran out and his problems started coming back and no longer eating it so now we are trying another one sigh.


 
It may vary from shelter to shelter, but where I volunteered, we welcomed all donations of food - opened or not. Maybe give them a call beforehand. Thank you for thinking of donating!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Feliway has been added to my list of things to buy. Still no news back.
> 
> Thank you, *Clever! *


 
*gazoo *- any news?


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> *gazoo *- any news?



 Nothing.  I've sent 2 emails and no replies to my emails since Friday.  His photo is no longer on their website.  I've tried to not get upset, but I'm so disappointed.


----------



## buzzytoes

How frustrating.


----------



## Candice0985

sorry to hear that gazoo,

I would be upset too, they don't even bother to update you?


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh Gazoo I'm sorry you haven't gotten a response yet from them. *fingers crossed* that they get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## gazoo

Got one short email this morning from the foster mom.  She says they are being examined today at the vet's, to see if they can be neutered and if they can be, then I can have him any day after that.  That she will let me know.  

I was relieved to see her name pop up on my email and surprised as I'd pretty much given up hope.  I googled the rescue organization and their going MIA after applicants are approved isn't a first time thing.  *fingers crossed tight*


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Got one short email this morning from the foster mom.  She says they are being examined today at the vet's, to see if they can be neutered and if they can be, then I can have him any day after that.  That she will let me know.
> 
> I was relieved to see her name pop up on my email and surprised as I'd pretty much given up hope.  I googled the rescue organization and their going MIA after applicants are approved isn't a first time thing.  *fingers crossed tight*



 yay! fingers crossed!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh so exciting!!!!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Got one short email this morning from the foster mom.  She says they are being examined today at the vet's, to see if they can be neutered and if they can be, then I can have him any day after that.  That she will let me know.
> 
> I was relieved to see her name pop up on my email and surprised as I'd pretty much given up hope.  I googled the rescue organization and their going MIA after applicants are approved isn't a first time thing.  *fingers crossed tight*



Oh - fingers, paws and claws crossed here. Sending 'gethimgethimgethim' vibes to you.
{{{hugs}}} the waiting is painful!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Oh - fingers, paws and claws crossed here. Sending 'gethimgethimgethim' vibes to you.
> {{{hugs}}} the waiting is painful!



The waiting is indeed painful.  She said I can have a second for half price.  I daren't at this point.  But it is very, very tempting.  If I ever get to see them, that is.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> The waiting is indeed painful.  She said I can have a second for half price.  I daren't at this point.  But it is very, very tempting.  If I ever get to see them, that is.



gazoo, you already have a cat right? I was going to say if you don't a second is always nice because they bond and keep each other company  I can see how it would be so tempting! 2 maincoon kittens omg!


----------



## gazoo

^ Yes we have our Wembley, a 2 yr old Bengal rescue.  I think he'd have a total mental breakdown if I brought home 2 little ones.  

But well, we'll see what happens.  I'm sure having to choose will be hard enough.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^ Yes we have our Wembley, a 2 yr old Bengal rescue.  I think he'd have a total mental breakdown if I brought home 2 little ones.
> 
> But well, we'll see what happens.  I'm sure having to choose will be hard enough.



 I think your kitten will choose you. Exciting!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> ^ Yes we have our Wembley, a 2 yr old Bengal rescue.  I think he'd have a total mental breakdown if I brought home 2 little ones.
> 
> But well, we'll see what happens.  I'm sure having to choose will be hard enough.



oh cute! I love bengals, I hope to have one some day 

haha he might go into shock but i'm sure he'd come around


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I think your kitten will choose you. Exciting!



That's what happened with Wembley.  I saw him on petfinder.com, applied and had two phone interviews, then was invited to the urgent care clinic where he was recovering.  A nurse carried him out (he had a cone on from having had surgery) and he JUMPED into my arms, yammering away.  They all laughed, and said, "well that's that!"  There was never a choice.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> ^ Yes we have our Wembley, a 2 yr old Bengal rescue.  I think he'd have a total mental breakdown if I brought home 2 little ones.
> 
> But well, we'll see what happens.  I'm sure having to choose will be hard enough.





gazoo said:


> That's what happened with Wembley.  I saw him on petfinder.com, applied and had two phone interviews, then was invited to the urgent care clinic where he was recovering.  A nurse carried him out (he had a cone on from having had surgery) and he JUMPED into my arms, yammering away.  They all laughed, and said, "well that's that!"  There was never a choice.



lol this is amazing. he definitely chose you!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Gazoo what great news! Clever is right the right kitten will pick you, even though you'll want to take all of them home with you. What a sweet story about finding Wembley it was truly meant to be.


----------



## gazoo

Yay!!  The foster mom emailed me last night.  All are recovering from their neutering.  We have a definite apt set for this Saturday afternoon.  I get first dibs on the 4 and get to bring my choice home the same day.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Yay!!  The foster mom emailed me last night.  All are recovering from their neutering.  We have a definite apt set for this Saturday afternoon.  I get first dibs on the 4 and get to bring my choice home the same day.



YAY!!! so exciting. how are you going to sleep tonight!?


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Yay!!  The foster mom emailed me last night.  All are recovering from their neutering.  We have a definite apt set for this Saturday afternoon.  I get first dibs on the 4 and get to bring my choice home the same day.



Ooh exciting! One more sleep, gazoo.
I can't wait to see who chooses you (I can imagine him now, telling his littemates that, 'I get first dibs on teh hoomin visitor tomorrow').


----------



## gazoo

It IS exciting!  Crazy how much!  I'm nervous to get too worked up though, but yeah, we're all squealing balls of glee right now.  LOL  

Hopefully only one will choose me, and not all of them!


----------



## buzzytoes

OH YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited to see pics!!!


----------



## Candice0985

^ haha! we'll see 

the next time I get a kitten i'm hoping to bring home 2 siblings. I love the bond they have.


----------



## pixiejenna

gazoo said:


> Yay!!  The foster mom emailed me last night.  All are recovering from their neutering.  We have a definite apt set for this Saturday afternoon.  I get first dibs on the 4 and get to bring my choice home the same day.



Yay!!! I cant wait to see pics of your new furbaby!


----------



## Cindi

How exciting!!!!! I can't wait to see the new addition(s).


----------



## buzzytoes

We have our usual once a month adoption event tomorrow for the Humane Society, but this one will be mostly put on by the kids that have been attending our Rescue Me Camp this week. Curious to see how much the kids have learned.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> We have our usual once a month adoption event tomorrow for the Humane Society, but this one will be mostly put on by the kids that have been attending our Rescue Me Camp this week. Curious to see how much the kids have learned.



What's Rescue Me Camp, Buzzy?


----------



## buzzytoes

Every year the county has different "camps" that kids can attend just for something to do in the summer - astronomy, sewing, etc. They approached us this year about doing something so we came up with Rescue Me Camp, which is geared towards showing kids what it's like to be involved in animal rescue. They have gone over basic animal care, feral cats, euthanasia, etc. It is culminating in adoption event that will be organized and run by the kids. First year we've done it but it seems to have been a success!


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ What a brilliant idea! Hope the adoption event goes well.
And - gazoo - today's the day!!! Exciting - can't wait to see who chooses you.


----------



## buzzytoes

Impatiently waiting for pics of gazoo's new addition.....s?


----------



## gazoo

^  Hehe.  We're finally home and it's a very dark night.  So haven't got any pics just yet. 

The kitten's a doll.  There were 4 little ones in a small kennel and they are much smaller than I expected.  Somehow thinking they were 10 weeks, which is the rescue lady's estimate, made me think they'd be larger.  My guy was the only one not cowering.  One male had massive eyes, with one twitchy one, totally freaked out, another male was all hissy and ears back and did not like me.  At all.   The female left me feeling 'meh', but this guy didn't even blink when I was invited to open the kennel and pull them out.  All the other three physically pulled back even tighter together and away from me, he didn't.  He let me pick him up out of the kennel and burrowed into my chest for about 20 mins while the rescue lady was dealing with other kittens.  Not a peep out of him the entire 3 hours home, driving in violent rain and lightning.  He was curled up in the kennel, belted into the front seat, and slept the entire way home.  A far cry from Wembley, who travels with us and I swear comments on everything that passes through his head.  

So far the little guy is playing and head butting my kids in another room and Wembley is watching through a glass door.  He hasn't growled, but did hiss twice when the kitten ambled up to the glass door.  It's the first time I've ever heard him hiss.  My DH wants me to let them meet each other now and get it over with, but I am terrified of something going wrong.  

He was found with his litter mates in the streets, is all animal control knew, when the shelter pulled them from the animal control shelter.  Foster mom estimated them to be 4 weeks at that time based on their average weight, but she says doesn't really know their age or if they were feral.  He doesn't seem feral at all with me or the rest of the family.  He's been in a foster home environment since June 1st, so I'm sure that environment helped the transition.  

What do you guys think - how long should I keep them apart?  Right now the only room I have set up with all his things (litter box, toys, and food dishes) has a glass door that he can see Wembley through and vice versa.  I just want to go about it in a safe way.  Wembley has been getting extra scritches and hugs from us as we pet the kitty, so he can smell the knew scent. 

They have a definite Mainecoon look to them, their faces and coats, and there are about 3 breeders all within blocks of where these kittens were found, which is why the rescue org labeled them as such.  Of course, we'll never know for sure.  And I'm cool with that - as I'm already head over heels.


----------



## gazoo

Ok - sun finally came back out after a big storm.

Meet Hagar.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Ok - sun finally came back out after a big storm.
> 
> Meet Hagar.



oh hi Hagar! he has such a sweet face


----------



## leasul2003

Hagar is quite the cutie!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Hagar you are already so handsome. You are going to grow into a strapping young man!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Didn't see your first post - probably see how they do tomorrow and at the end of the day try letting them approach each other? Hagar will either press his luck or back off of Wembley. I have always let the dust ups happen so long as they are not prolonged. I am okay with some hissing and swatting but if one gets ahold of the other then it's time to be seperated.


----------



## Cindi

Hagar is adorable!!! He does look very much like a Mainecoon. He even has the long ear hairs. 
Congrats!!!


----------



## clevercat

Oh he's adorable! Welcome to the Purrs Forum, baby boy! I would take it slow with introductions - Wembley is a mama's boy and a strong character - there's no rush, is there. The fact that he didnt hiss and hasn't tried to tear the door down is a good sign 
Can you pop Hagar (love the name) in his carrier when they first meet? That way you won't have to worry about breaking up a fight....


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Oh he's adorable! Welcome to the Purrs Forum, baby boy! I would take it slow with introductions - Wembley is a mama's boy and a strong character - there's no rush, is there. The fact that he didnt hiss and hasn't tried to tear the door down is a good sign
> Can you pop Hagar (love the name) in his carrier when they first meet? That way you won't have to worry about breaking up a fight....



That's a great idea!  I can do that and start easing it.  

Hagar slept inside my mattress last night.  Somehow the munchkin tore into the lining and perched on the slats all night.  I checked on him a couple of times throughout the night.  This morning he seems extra sleepy.  It's like he was on watch all night.  DH says he probably thought his litter mates are gone, he's the last one standing.  It's almost too much to bear to wonder what they think of their lives, especially until they find a furrrrever home.  

Wembley is still very affectionate, which I'm glad of.  But he is definitely on patrol watching that door.  No hair standing on end, ears back, growling or tail held high.  Normal body language, except for the hissing when Hagar comes to the glass and meows like the Puss in Boots character, big, glossy eyes and all.


----------



## oggers86

I am debating if I am being cruel to the cats by not letting them roam. Elise can still escape the cat proof garden so we arent really getting anywhere with her. Elsa can not escape the garden, she escaped a couple of times the other week and just now out of the front door but was out less than 2 minutes before being brought back in again. Even though she has a whole garden all day she still wants to go further. 

I have no idea if any type of cat proofing will prevent Elise from escaping as she can climb upside down and side to side...

I am having mixed views, some say I am being cruel, some say to give it longer without them escaping and see how they eventually settle...

Help.


----------



## gazoo

oggers86 said:


> I am debating if I am being cruel to the cats by not letting them roam. Elise can still escape the cat proof garden so we arent really getting anywhere with her. Elsa can not escape the garden, she escaped a couple of times the other week and just now out of the front door but was out less than 2 minutes before being brought back in again. Even though she has a whole garden all day she still wants to go further.
> 
> I have no idea if any type of cat proofing will prevent Elise from escaping as she can climb upside down and side to side...
> 
> I am having mixed views, some say I am being cruel, some say to give it longer without them escaping and see how they eventually settle...
> 
> Help.



Oh sweetie, only you can decide.  I am a firm advocate for keeping cats indoors only, as I saw and dealt first hand with a wounded animal when I adopted my older male.  The injuries would have been avoided if he'd been kept inside, and he took almost a year to recover.  You love your girls and I'm sure you will make the right choice for them.  Just know that very often in life choosing safety is unpopular, especially regarding animals and children.

Also - are the people telling you that you are cruel going to help pay for medical emergency costs if something unthinkable happens?  Just a thought.


----------



## oggers86

gazoo said:


> Oh sweetie, only you can decide.  I am a firm advocate for keeping cats indoors only, as I saw and dealt first hand with a wounded animal when I adopted my older male.  The injuries would have been avoided if he'd been kept inside, and he took almost a year to recover.  You love your girls and I'm sure you will make the right choice for them.  Just know that very often in life choosing safety is unpopular, especially regarding animals and children.
> 
> Also - are the people telling you that you are cruel going to help pay for medical emergency costs if something unthinkable happens?  Just a thought.



Peoples opinion isnt an issue, I couldnt care less if I am seen as mental providing my cats are safe. However, due to the fact the cats are not settling I cant help but wonder if they are right and I am being cruel denying them something they desperately want and used to have but for reasons they dont understand it was taken away.

I have experienced the whole missing injured cat thing and it was horrible and I vowed I would never let it happen again, hence cat proofing the garden. We were very lucky that the injuries were minor being a cut leg and broken ribs, it could have been so much worse. 

I really dont know what to do, I have tried to play with them, they can go in the garden when they like but Elsa has barely stopped whining at the front door in the last 2 hours. I am beginning to wonder if perhaps they would be better off with someone who was less selfish, who would put their needs first and let them free instead of keeping them confined for fear of their safety and the horror of receiving a phone call or a knock telling me my cat has been hurt or worse. Everyday I am so close to ringing up the local rescue and asking them to find a nice rural home with someone who can offer them 24/7 access but give them the love and attention they deserve. I cant deal with the whining but I cant face the next potential 15 years of either their unhappiness or mine...


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> That's a great idea!  I can do that and start easing it.
> 
> Hagar slept inside my mattress last night.  Somehow the munchkin tore into the lining and perched on the slats all night.  I checked on him a couple of times throughout the night.  This morning he seems extra sleepy.  It's like he was on watch all night.  DH says he probably thought his litter mates are gone, he's the last one standing.  It's almost too much to bear to wonder what they think of their lives, especially until they find a furrrrever home.
> 
> Wembley is still very affectionate, which I'm glad of.  But he is definitely on patrol watching that door.  No hair standing on end, ears back, growling or tail held high.  Normal body language, except for the hissing when Hagar comes to the glass and meows like the Puss in Boots character, big, glossy eyes and all.



gazoo - how are the boys getting on?


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> gazoo - how are the boys getting on?



Really good overall.  Yesterday, I did what you suggested, popped Hagar in his carrier and opened the door.  Wembley came in cautiously, hissed up a storm at the side of it, (I swear I saw Hagar eye-rolling), then he ran off as they do.  After putting the children to bed, I opened the door and let Hagar explore, keeping a watchful eye on Wembley. More hissing from Wembley, but nothing else.

The little man doesn't hiss, growl, or react at all to this.

I kept the little one in my room last night, so I could sleep in peace.  

This morning we left all doors open; first thing Hagar did was help himself to Wembley's food dish.  The look of outrage on Wembley's face was priceless, but he didn't do anything about it.  

Wembley still hisses and did one "swipe" with his front declawed paw, to which Hagar just leaned back from with a "dude what is your problem" expression on his face.  He isn't scared of Wembley exactly, but he's not pushing his luck so far either, thankfully.

About an hour ago they nose butted each other.  Both are sitting around me right now.  Purrfest!!

p.s. Wembley loves the new scratching post that we bought Hagar.  He's using it as if he still had claws.  I find that cute and sad.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Yaay, huge progress. I'm so pleased. I'd wondered how Wembly the Mam's boy would react.
Grr, declawing. Poor little Wembley Womble.
Peektures needed, please, of both the boys!


----------



## gazoo

Here you go, Auntie-Clever.  

Here's me with my grandma, who came over to meet me straight-away.


----------



## Cindi

Oh Gazoo, he is just too precious!!!!! I wanna squish him.


----------



## gazoo

Here's Wembley for you, Clever.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Oh Gazoo, he is just too precious!!!!! I wanna squish him.



  His paws are already the same size as Wembley's.  Although since Wembley is likely missing a portion of his footsies from his declaw, maybe the comparison isn't fair.


----------



## clevercat

Auckkk! Teh unbearable cuteness of both those boys. gazoo, you must be so happy!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Really good overall.  Yesterday, I did what you suggested, popped Hagar in his carrier and opened the door.  Wembley came in cautiously, hissed up a storm at the side of it, (I swear I saw Hagar eye-rolling), then he ran off as they do.  After putting the children to bed, I opened the door and let Hagar explore, keeping a watchful eye on Wembley. More hissing from Wembley, but nothing else.
> 
> The little man doesn't hiss, growl, or react at all to this.
> 
> I kept the little one in my room last night, so I could sleep in peace.
> 
> This morning we left all doors open; first thing Hagar did was help himself to Wembley's food dish.  The look of outrage on Wembley's face was priceless, but he didn't do anything about it.
> 
> Wembley still hisses and did one "swipe" with his front declawed paw, to which Hagar just leaned back from with a "dude what is your problem expression on his face."  He isn't scared of Wembley exactly, but he's not pushing his luck so far either, thankfully.
> 
> About an hour ago they nose butted each other.  Both are sitting around me right now.  Purrfest!!
> 
> p.s. Wembley loves the new scratching post that we bought Hagar.  He's using it as if he still had claws.  I find that cute and sad.


awww it sounds like they're going to get along just fine  give it time and before you know it they'll be bestest buds.

Tuck does the same thing. I declawed him (and immediately felt bad about it, I didn't know it was horribley mean at the time... I didn't know anything about cats so I took peoples word for it and immediately regretted it ) he scratches at the carpets and the scratching post on the kitty condo. he still thinks he has claws


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> awww it sounds like they're going to get along just fine  give it time and before you know it they'll be bestest buds.
> 
> Tuck does the same thing. I declawed him (and immediately felt bad about it, I didn't know it was horribley mean at the time... I didn't know anything about cats so I took peoples word for it and immediately regretted it ) he scratches at the carpets and the scratching post on the kitty condo. he still thinks he has claws



Don't feel bad - it's a very personal thing.  

Wembley came to me all 4 paw declawed, and I was pleased as my elderly mother has so many health issues and is on blood thinners, so it's a win-win for us because she babysits.  She cannot technically be around any cats with claws.  Now this little guy is intact, and it will throw a wrench in things when we travel, but we're planning on leaving him as is.  I keep hearing that if you have plenty of scratching posts, and direct the kitties to them, with time they don't do it on furniture.  *fingers crossed*  

FWIW, all my other cats have always been declawed when I adopted them.  I assumed everyone did that, as anytime I adopted mine from the shelters, they came as such.  None have ever had behavioral issues or anything.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Auckkk! Teh unbearable cuteness of both those boys. gazoo, you must be so happy!



We _are _happy!! DH is the most relieved.   He thought there was a slim chance things would go smoothly since Wembley is such an emo-baby!  But overall I am very proud of him for not going into prey-mode.  Of course, fingers crossed that he doesn't snap.  The little guy is so mild tempered, so far.  I know I need to wait and see, as it's only been 2 days of him being here and he could well be tired from his recent neutering, shots, deworming, and huge car trip.  Maybe he will turn into a little monster, but so far so good.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Don't feel bad - it's a very personal thing.
> 
> Wembley came to me all 4 paw declawed, and I was pleased as my elderly mother has so many health issues and is on blood thinners, so it's a win-win for us because she babysits.  She cannot technically be around any cats with claws.  Now this little guy is intact, and it will throw a wrench in things when we travel, but we're planning on leaving him as is.  I keep hearing that if you have plenty of scratching posts, and direct the kitties to them, with time they don't do it on furniture.  *fingers crossed*
> 
> FWIW, all my other cats have always been declawed when I adopted them.  I assumed everyone did that, as anytime I adopted mine from the shelters, they came as such.  None have ever had behavioral issues or anything.



they are so cute! I just saw the pics of Wembley and Hagar with your mom  Hagar looks like he's loving the attention!!


I know, but the vet that did Tucks surgery imo is nothing more then a money hungry butcher. I got tuck when I was 17 and just went to the vet that my parents had been going to with our dogs because our old vet (who was absolutely amazing) retired. the new vet we had multiple issues with, one of our newfies hemmoraged on the table and was not clotting during being spayed. many people in town lost animals through surgery with this vet because of bleeding out or infections. of course I find this out after having tuck declawed, but he took almost 3 months to heal his little paws...it was horrible. after this is swore never to declaw another cat  

Lady has her claws and I've never had issues, once she did a backflip (literally) off of a leather chair and punctured the leather but she always uses her scratching posts and this cardboard thing shaped like a giant cheese slice  she's very good about getting manicures too.


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> they are so cute! I just saw the pics of Wembley and Hagar with your mom  Hagar looks like he's loving the attention!!
> 
> 
> I know, but the vet that did Tucks surgery imo is nothing more then a money hungry butcher. I got tuck when I was 17 and just went to the vet that my parents had been going to with our dogs because our old vet (who was absolutely amazing) retired. the new vet we had multiple issues with, one of our newfies hemmoraged on the table and was not clotting during being spayed. many people in town lost animals through surgery with this vet because of bleeding out or infections. of course I find this out after having tuck declawed, but he took almost 3 months to heal his little paws...it was horrible. after this is swore never to declaw another cat
> 
> Lady has her claws and I've never had issues, once she did a backflip (literally) off of a leather chair and punctured the leather but she always uses her scratching posts and this cardboard thing shaped like a giant cheese slice  she's very good about getting manicures too.



I've zero experience with the healing process after declawing, but wow 3 months recovery sounds terrible.  

Your kitties are beautiful btw!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> I've zero experience with the healing process after declawing, but wow 3 months recovery sounds terrible.
> 
> Your kitties are beautiful btw!



thanks! you would swear Lady was a model, when a camera comes out she goes into various poses, while Tuck runs under the bed lol 

it was terrible....10 years later and I still feel guilty he has no claws! one time he got outside and I couldn't find him for a while, it turns out he was hanging out under a van with the neighbourhood bully cat Elliot that all the other outdoor cats got in fights with. I think Tucks girth and height give him some street cred and makes up for the lack of weapons 

Wembley has an amazing pattern on his coat! he looks so shiny and soft, I want to pet him lol! and Hagar looks like a smooshy little kittin I just want to cuddle!


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww Gazoo Hargar is precious! Wembley is quite the looker too. I'm glad to hear that the transition is going smoothly for you.


----------



## gazoo

How is it possible that from one day to another, _ONE _day?, Hagar can now jump on furniture and chase a bigger boy around with complete fearlessness?  Never had a kitten before.  They seem far more fast tracked than puppies.  I guess he is healing up ok from his de-peanut surgery, if he can leap like this.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> How is it possible that from one day to another, _ONE _day?, Hagar can now jump on furniture and chase a bigger boy around with complete fearlessness?  Never had a kitten before.  They seem far more fast tracked than puppies.  I guess he is healing up ok from his de-peanut surgery, if he can leap like this.



haha it sounds like he's healing well! Kittens imo learn a lot quicker then puppies and once they've learned something new they dive in...literally


----------



## ILuvShopping

hager is so adorable!!!! and kittens are quite brave and adventurous. they're fun to watch grow


----------



## buzzytoes

Took this last night at our board meeting. We got two puppies in over the weekend from the Reservation and this is one of them. She's just a big noodle whenever anyone picks her up!


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow sorry for the ginormous picture!


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 2259044
> 
> Took this last night at our board meeting. We got two puppies in over the weekend from the Reservation and this is one of them. She's just a big noodle whenever anyone picks her up!



SO CUTE!  Love her little folded paws!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 2259044
> 
> Took this last night at our board meeting. We got two puppies in over the weekend from the Reservation and this is one of them. She's just a big noodle whenever anyone picks her up!



awww so cute! she looks like a snuggle bug


----------



## gazoo

I feel very stupid having to ask this, but it's my first time ever doing this.  I tried trimming my kitten's claws today.  I've only ever trimmed dog's or children's nails.  I don't think Hagar's have ever been trimmed.  I have been rubbing his feet since we brought him home on Saturday, and thought it was long enough to try it.  Besides they were SOOOO long.  I put him on my lap, on a towel, and had that powder handy in case of bleeding.  Anyway, the back feet he was kind of ok with, but the front feet turned him into a hissy-biting machine.  I wrapped him so his head was out and just the one paw that I needed to finish.  I did finish and there was no blood at all, I only clipped the tips for a start.  Will he ever forgive me?  Will this affect my relationship with him moving forward?  I gave him some canned food afterwards, which he gulped down.  He HATES his dewclaws touched.  Is that normal?  When I released him slowly onto the floor, he ran to Wembley.  

Meanwhile Wembley gave me a WTH ARE YOU DOING TO HIM MAMA???? look.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> I feel very stupid having to ask this, but it's my first time ever doing this.  I tried trimming my kitten's claws today.  I've only ever trimmed dog's or children's nails.  I don't think Hagar's have ever been trimmed.  I have been rubbing his feet since we brought him home on Saturday, and thought it was long enough to try it.  Besides they were SOOOO long.  I put him on my lap, on a towel, and had that powder handy in case of bleeding.  Anyway, the back feet he was kind of ok with, but the front feet turned him into a hissy-biting machine.  I wrapped him so his head was out and just the one paw that I needed to finish.  I did finish and there was no blood at all, I only clipped the tips for a start.  Will he ever forgive me?  Will this affect my relationship with him moving forward?  I gave him some canned food afterwards, which he gulped down.  He HATES his dewclaws touched.  Is that normal?  When I released him slowly onto the floor, he ran to Wembley.
> 
> Meanwhile Wembley gave me a WTH ARE YOU DOING TO HIM MAMA???? look.



aww poor guy! the first few times will be REALLY difficult but eventually he'll get used to it and you'll be able to plop him into your lap, paws out and clip away no problem. occasionally Lady will still pull a foot away especially if it's the last foot because she gets impatient. but just do it regularly, take a deep breath so you're calm and he'll settle down eventually 

Tuck used to make the saddest noises when I had to cut his back nails you would think the world was ending and he was being tortured LOL he just complained just because he could, it never hurt him!

I also just cut the nail off where it starts to curl over, you could go shorter just before the quick but I just do them more often and only cut the curve off so when they make biscuits on you or extend their nails the curved part doesn't dig in (ouch!)


btw I love that Wembley has taken on a parent role with him, so cute and protective of his little brother!


----------



## Cindi

No worries. Cats forgive and forget almost immediately. Just keep calm and matter of fact while you are trimming and do it often. He will get used to it and will not hold a grudge. Artemis will lay in my lap and let me trim his nails. Never even stops purring. And this includes his thumb nails and the weird one in between toes and thumb which I have to do with a human nail clipper because it is flat. So sweet that big brother Wembley has become his protector. That didn't take long.


----------



## buzzytoes

I doubt it will effect him much. I think it's more the grabbing their paws that they hate, as opposed to trimming the nails. I'm sure it's just like our own nails and they cannot feel you trim them unless you go to short. I have one cat who will sit there and take it, one who puts up a bit of a struggle, and one I have to ninja trim because he won't let me do it and will hiss and growl. I try to catch him when he is sleeping so he doesn't know what hit him.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I doubt it will effect him much. I think it's more the grabbing their paws that they hate, as opposed to trimming the nails. I'm sure it's just like our own nails and they cannot feel you trim them unless you go to short. I have one cat who will sit there and take it, one who puts up a bit of a struggle, and one I have to ninja trim because he won't let me do it and will hiss and growl. I try to catch him when he is sleeping so he doesn't know what hit him.



lol I tried to ninja trim Lady's claws but nope she's to spry! Tuck will let me do his back toes when he sleeps.


----------



## gazoo

I must be hormonal or something, because it freaked me out.  I thought, admittedly dramatically, 'oh - no, now he will be traumatized for life!'  He seems better after an hour.  Wembley head butts him now and they nose kiss, even eat out of the same bowl.  But Wembley hasn't rolled over on his tummy for me since Hagar arrived.  Probably normal.  He still sits on me at night, which was his routine.  The little guy seems to adore Wembley and is completely un-intimidated by all of his initial posturing/hissing.  

It's such a different experience to adopting an adult cat and/or a puppy.  Kittens are astounding with their energy and sudden "sleep mode".  At first, I thought he had passed out.  Went from massive running around to dead sleeping mode on the spot.  

Thank you to every one of you that have guided me.  If it weren't for the suggestions of expanding my rescue search parameters, we never would have found a kitten that had Mainecoon in him.  I appreciate each and every one of you!


----------



## buzzytoes

It has been a REALLY long time since I've had a kitten (16 years!) and when I had one stay the night awhile back it really was surprising to compare him to a puppy. Puppies have a bit of energy, then sleep, then play, then sleep. Kittens seem to be able to go for hours, take a tiny nap, then be back at it again! Puppies are cute and clumsy, where kittens are spunky and use their claws to climb everything.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> I must be hormonal or something, because it freaked me out. I thought, admittedly dramatically, 'oh - no, now he will be traumatized for life!' He seems better after an hour. Wembley head butts him now and they nose kiss, even eat out of the same bowl. But Wembley hasn't rolled over on his tummy for me since Hagar arrived. Probably normal. He still sits on me at night, which was his routine. The little guy seems to adore Wembley and is completely un-intimidated by all of his initial posturing/hissing.
> 
> It's such a different experience to adopting an adult cat and/or a puppy. Kittens are astounding with their energy and sudden "sleep mode". At first, I thought he had passed out. *Went from massive running around to dead sleeping mode on the spot*.
> 
> Thank you to every one of you that have guided me. If it weren't for the suggestions of expanding my rescue search parameters, we never would have found a kitten that had Mainecoon in him. I appreciate each and every one of you!


 
Stinky's Mum calls this, 'the crash after the kitten crazies' 
MOAR photos, please!


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> It has been a REALLY long time since I've had a kitten (16 years!) and when I had one stay the night awhile back it really was surprising to compare him to a puppy. Puppies have a bit of energy, then sleep, then play, then sleep. Kittens seem to be able to go for hours, take a tiny nap, then be back at it again! Puppies are cute and clumsy, where kittens are spunky and use their claws to climb everything.



fostering kittens it's fun to see how each litter acts.  most of them are like you described. play play play [nap 10 min] play play play.

i did have one group that would nap for HOURS though. omg it was so frustrating cause i would go in the room to visit them and all they would do was nap. they wouldn't even wake up when i came in the room. lol

the ones i have right now.. i can't set foot within eye site of the doorway and they immediately wake up and start howling for attention.  lol


----------



## Candice0985

I have a itty bitty bunny that has been hanging around my house...I've put out carrots and some celery for her but any advice on what else I should give her? if I leave a bowl of water out will she drink from it? bunny food? advice!? she is sooo cute and tiny


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Stinky's Mum calls this, 'the crash after the kitten crazies'
> MOAR photos, please!



Well we have a crazy kitty.  My DH says he is living up to his name.  

Here are peeeeektures for you, Clever!
Check out my new bocks!!  And my freakishly long luxurious tail!

p.s. Sorry for the blurry photos.  It is IMPOSSIBLE to get good shots.  Must be a kitten thing!  The minute I pull the camera out he comes to head butt the camera.


----------



## gazoo

And my huge feets.


----------



## gazoo

This is Hagar with one of his brothers.  Hagar is on the left.  The little boy on the right was the one with the twitchy eye that did not want to have anything to do with me when I picked my kitten out of the 4 available. 

Their foster mom is holding them.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> And my huge feets.



what a handsome little guy! I love his huge feets!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> This is Hagar with one of his brothers.  Hagar is on the left.  The little boy on the right was the one with the twitchy eye that did not want to have anything to do with me when I picked my kitten out of the 4 available.
> 
> Their foster mom is holding them.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I have a itty bitty bunny that has been hanging around my house...I've put out carrots and some celery for her but any advice on what else I should give her? if I leave a bowl of water out will she drink from it? bunny food? advice!? she is sooo cute and tiny
> View attachment 2260444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2260445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2260446
> 
> 
> View attachment 2260447



Oh cute, cute, cute! How about putting some lettuce out for her?


----------



## clevercat

Hagar, you are ADORABLE! I'm so glad he's settling in well gazoo - and that Wembley T Womble hasn't freaked out.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh cute, cute, cute! How about putting some lettuce out for her?



I did! but it's so hot outside that it wilted in minutes  I have a dish of water outside with some  rabbit pellets I bought. she also likes eating the grass shown in those pictures?


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> I have a itty bitty bunny that has been hanging around my house...I've put out carrots and some celery for her but any advice on what else I should give her? if I leave a bowl of water out will she drink from it? bunny food? advice!? she is sooo cute and tiny


 
I don't have any advice, but we have ton of wild bunnies in our neighborhood. They seem to get by just fine eating my flowers and hastas.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I don't have any advice, but we have ton of wild bunnies in our neighborhood. They seem to get by just fine eating my flowers and hastas.



she's just so tiny! I think she's still a baby


----------



## poopsie

what a cute rabbit! I would love to live with all kinds of critters. I like to ride my bike in the evenings out by the foothills and look at all the rabbits.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> what a cute rabbit! I would love to live with all kinds of critters. I like to ride my bike in the evenings out by the foothills and look at all the rabbits.



oh that sounds nice!

I live in a suburban city so it's about 20 minutes from Toronto. we have bunnies, mice at night, and lots of doves and other birds. I had a family of Canadian geese hanging out on my front lawn yesterday with all their fluffy babies  

last night Lady was in the window meeping and chattering away so I walked over and I couldn't see what she was looking at. turns out there was a mouse climbing my front bush to get to the bird feeder and trying to steal some seeds! I saw it after a few minutes and Lady and I spied on the mouse for a bit. it was actually very cute to watch!


----------



## Cindi

So Whirly's adoption didn't go as planned. I got a bad feeling about the adopter and canceled at the last minute. She just didn't seem all that interested in adopting a cat. She never called when she said she would. Also this would have been her first cat and Whirly is special needs. Now I am really glad I canceled. Over the last few days Whirly has been sounding more and more congested. Even her purring doesn't sound right. When I took her to the vet a few months ago about her ear polyp he said to bring her back if she started to sound worse as he really couldn't see anything. She is much worse. Today he is doing exploratory surgery to see exactly what is in her ear/throat and if it can be removed. Of course I am worried sick about her having to be put under and hopeful that the polyp is somewhere that he can see and remove it. Please send good thoughts to Whirly. I would really love to be able to get rid of that stupid polyp so she can breathe and purr better.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gazoo said:


> p.s. Sorry for the blurry photos.  It is IMPOSSIBLE to get good shots.  Must be a kitten thing!  The minute I pull the camera out he comes to head butt the camera.



totally a kitten thing. mine do the same! i find them in a cute spot, i whip out the camera and they immediately run up to me. i find myself saying 'DON'T MOVE!' when i take out the camera lol.  although that doesn't help much either


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> So Whirly's adoption didn't go as planned. I got a bad feeling about the adopter and canceled at the last minute. She just didn't seem all that interested in adopting a cat. She never called when she said she would. Also this would have been her first cat and Whirly is special needs. Now I am really glad I canceled. Over the last few days Whirly has been sounding more and more congested. Even her purring doesn't sound right. When I took her to the vet a few months ago about her ear polyp he said to bring her back if she started to sound worse as he really couldn't see anything. She is much worse. Today he is doing exploratory surgery to see exactly what is in her ear/throat and if it can be removed. Of course I am worried sick about her having to be put under and hopeful that the polyp is somewhere that he can see and remove it. Please send good thoughts to Whirly. I would really love to be able to get rid of that stupid polyp so she can breathe and purr better.



glad you trusted your instinct. and hopefully whirly can get better!


----------



## ILuvShopping

kinda random.. but when i was at the shelter on monday waiting for my foster kittens a family came in (mom, dad, girl, boy) with a little shiba puppy.  i think they said it was 7 months. pure breed. they were looking to get rid of it.  not sure if they said why or i just couldn't hear them. 
the dad actually seemed most upset with having to get rid of it.. he was asking all sorts of questions.. said he wanted to know exactly what would happen to the puppy and if there was any chance that it would be put down he would just put it on craigslist (which probably isn't much better....).  the shelter employee told them that the ONLY reason they put down dogs is if they're deemed aggressive and the puppy didn't seem to be like that at all (the girl was holding it)
i didn't get to hear the rest of the story cause they had to go to a different part of the building (the relinquishment area) but about 15 min later I saw them walking back out to their car WITH the puppy.. so I imagine they didn't like what they heard. or hopefully they were taking the puppy back home to think about keeping it (i could only hope).

they seemed like they really cared about the dog... had a really cute collar and nice leash.  maybe it was something out of their control....

just interesting to sit around the shelter and watch people.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> So Whirly's adoption didn't go as planned. I got a bad feeling about the adopter and canceled at the last minute. She just didn't seem all that interested in adopting a cat. She never called when she said she would. Also this would have been her first cat and Whirly is special needs. Now I am really glad I canceled. Over the last few days Whirly has been sounding more and more congested. Even her purring doesn't sound right. When I took her to the vet a few months ago about her ear polyp he said to bring her back if she started to sound worse as he really couldn't see anything. She is much worse. Today he is doing exploratory surgery to see exactly what is in her ear/throat and if it can be removed. Of course I am worried sick about her having to be put under and hopeful that the polyp is somewhere that he can see and remove it. Please send good thoughts to Whirly. I would really love to be able to get rid of that stupid polyp so she can breathe and purr better.



Oh no! Sending lots of healing, get well vibes for Whirly.  

Whirly definitely deserves a reliable and present minded owner.  

Please keep us updated.  

p.s. WHY do people that aren't that interested, try to adopt?  Boggles my mind.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hope the vet can get to whatever is growing in Whirly and get her taken care of. Did he mention whether that would take care of her whirliness if it's removed??


----------



## buzzytoes

ILuvShopping said:


> kinda random.. but when i was at the shelter on monday waiting for my foster kittens a family came in (mom, dad, girl, boy) with a little shiba puppy.  i think they said it was 7 months. pure breed. they were looking to get rid of it.  not sure if they said why or i just couldn't hear them.
> the dad actually seemed most upset with having to get rid of it.. he was asking all sorts of questions.. said he wanted to know exactly what would happen to the puppy and if there was any chance that it would be put down he would just put it on craigslist (which probably isn't much better....).  the shelter employee told them that the ONLY reason they put down dogs is if they're deemed aggressive and the puppy didn't seem to be like that at all (the girl was holding it)
> i didn't get to hear the rest of the story cause they had to go to a different part of the building (the relinquishment area) but about 15 min later I saw them walking back out to their car WITH the puppy.. so I imagine they didn't like what they heard. or hopefully they were taking the puppy back home to think about keeping it (i could only hope).
> 
> they seemed like they really cared about the dog... had a really cute collar and nice leash.  maybe it was something out of their control....
> 
> just interesting to sit around the shelter and watch people.


 
I've seen some people come in and relinquish their pets as well and it's interesting. The people I've seen never seem to care at all.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I've seen some people come in and relinquish their pets as well and it's interesting. *The people I've seen never seem to care at all*.


 
Yes, me too - like they can't 'dump and run' fast enough. People are odd (for want of a better, but far ruder word).


----------



## Candice0985

the saddest relinquishment that I've seen was a mom and a little girl came in friendly paws (I volunteer here, scooping poops and playing with the cats) and wanted to give up their almost 1 year old cat. the little girl was SO upset, but the mom's explanation was she wanted a "toy sized cat" not "one of those big ones" umm wtf is a toy sized cat? and seriously a 8 lb cat is too big!? some people just should not own pets. period.

it was the saddest thing. the poor cat was just confused and stressed out as to why his owner just dumped him  

the story did have a happy ending, he was adopted by a single guy looking for companionship, settled down, good job etc.... had a nice big house for him to play. he ended up adopting both James and his friend who shared a pen with him (penny) so when he was at work they had each other for company. I saw him come back a few times and he brought them back in and they looked really happy and calm


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> the saddest relinquishment that I've seen was a mom and a little girl came in friendly paws (I volunteer here, scooping poops and playing with the cats) and wanted to give up their almost 1 year old cat. the little girl was SO upset, but the mom's explanation was she wanted a "toy sized cat" not "one of those big ones" umm wtf is a toy sized cat? and seriously a 8 lb cat is too big!? *some people just should not own pets. period.
> *
> it was the saddest thing. the poor cat was just confused and stressed out as to why his owner just dumped him
> 
> the story did have a happy ending, he was adopted by a single guy looking for companionship, settled down, good job etc.... had a nice big house for him to play. he ended up adopting both James and his friend who shared a pen with him (penny) so when he was at work they had each other for company. I saw him come back a few times and he brought them back in and they looked really happy and calm




This          

 x infinity


----------



## Cindi

Some good news. Whirly is out of surgery and they were able to get a large section of the polyp removed. Possible bad news: there is a small chance it is cancer. They are sending it out for analysis and it will take 5-6 days to get the results. The waiting is going to kill me. As long as it's not cancer not much will change for Whirly. She will still have the head tilt and is still deaf in that ear although the vet did say it is possible to regrow her eardrum? Sounds strange to me. At least we know exactly what is where. She will still be snuffly and sound congested all the time. It is just how it will be. It is not causing pain and will not shorten her life. I am going to pick her up in an hour.

The last straw with the adopter, she was supposed to call me Monday to arrange for me to bring Whirly to her to do the adoption on Tuesday. After calling her several times and e-mailing her she finally called me back Thursday night saying she had a crazy week. Sorry, no. I want someone that is staring at the phone just waiting for it to be time to call to arrange to adopt her kitty. Then counting the hours (sleeps?) until she finally has her baby home. I know it is a lot to expect but my foster kitties deserve it. Unless the perfect home comes along Whirly will stay with me.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Sending lots of good thoughts Whirly's way. That person doesn't deserve to adopt her. When I think how many I have, I STILL count the sleeps when a new one arrives. Completely agree, she should be the one plaguing you to get things organised. 
Big healing hugs, Whirly.


----------



## poopsie

ditto


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Some good news. Whirly is out of surgery and they were able to get a large section of the polyp removed. Possible bad news: there is a small chance it is cancer. They are sending it out for analysis and it will take 5-6 days to get the results. The waiting is going to kill me. As long as it's not cancer not much will change for Whirly. She will still have the head tilt and is still deaf in that ear although the vet did say it is possible to regrow her eardrum? Sounds strange to me. At least we know exactly what is where. She will still be snuffly and sound congested all the time. It is just how it will be. It is not causing pain and will not shorten her life. I am going to pick her up in an hour.
> 
> The last straw with the adopter, she was supposed to call me Monday to arrange for me to bring Whirly to her to do the adoption on Tuesday. After calling her several times and e-mailing her she finally called me back Thursday night saying she had a crazy week. Sorry, no. I want someone that is staring at the phone just waiting for it to be time to call to arrange to adopt her kitty. Then counting the hours (sleeps?) until she finally has her baby home. I know it is a lot to expect but my foster kitties deserve it. Unless the perfect home comes along Whirly will stay with me.


I don't think this is asking too much, she doesn't sound like she's the family that Whirly deserves...


----------



## Cindi

Whirly is home. The vet told me she won't want to eat until tomorrow morning so don't worry when that is the case. I told him she was going to go right from the open carrier to her food bowl. She has devoured almost a whole can of wet food. LOL She did really well and I am glad she is home. He told me something else that made me sad. Some of these snuffly cats develop a chronic sneeze with gross results. He said a lot of people destroy their pets because they don't want to clean up snot.  sorry you want to kill your pet because you can't use a wet wipe????? People suck.


----------



## Cindi

Whirly, still making with the NOM NOM NOM!   You can see where they shaved around her right ear. She really recovered quickly. It usually takes quite a few hours for a cat to act like themselves after anesthesia.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Whirly, still making with the NOM NOM NOM!   You can see where they shaved around her right ear. She really recovered quickly. It usually takes quite a few hours for a cat to act like themselves after anesthesia.



Oh Whirly, if you lived that little bit closer, Aunty Clever would be signing the adoption papers right this minute!


----------



## Cindi

You would be one of VERY few people I would allow to adopt her. 





clevercat said:


> Oh Whirly, if you lived that little bit closer, Aunty Clever would be signing the adoption papers right this minute!


----------



## buzzytoes

Is that her head tilt?? Glad you are feeling better already Whirly!


----------



## Cindi

Her head tilt is pretty pronounced and it looks like it is going to be there for the rest of her life. Here she is on my desk where she shouldn't be. 





buzzytoes said:


> Is that her head tilt?? Glad you are feeling better already Whirly!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh goodness that is definitely pronounced!!! Still cute, even sideways.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Her head tilt is pretty pronounced and it looks like it is going to be there for the rest of her life. Here she is on my desk where she shouldn't be.



she is ADORABLE! if I didn't have 2 kitties I would love to have her  I cannot believe that her potential adopter was not excited or showed interest in her new baby.

Whirly you are a pretty little girl


----------



## Cindi

She is a cutie isn't she?? The problem is she needs to be either an only cat or with only 1-3 other cats. She gets intimidated in a large group and pees where she is not supposed to. She is fine in my office with Bellis. She likes to play with Tommy (everyone loves Tommy) and will tolerate any of them 1 on 1. She even made friends with the foster kittens after about 2 weeks. She will probably end up staying here. At least I know she will be happy and loved.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Whirley, I thnk your head tilt is absolutely adorable and I would gladly wipe the snot from your face.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Her head tilt is pretty pronounced and it looks like it is going to be there for the rest of her life. Here she is on my desk where she shouldn't be.



Whirly, you are beautiful!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Her head tilt is pretty pronounced and it looks like it is going to be there for the rest of her life. Here she is on my desk where she shouldn't be.



btw how do you say "no get down!" when she looks at you this way....I couldn't say no to her ever!


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> Her head tilt is pretty pronounced and it looks like it is going to be there for the rest of her life. Here she is on my desk where she shouldn't be.



What a cutie! I hope her test results come back negative *fingers crossed*.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I just love her!


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> I've seen some people come in and relinquish their pets as well and it's interesting. The people I've seen never seem to care at all.



a few months ago when i had to bring some fosters back in i had to go to the relinquishment area because it's open earlier than the adoption area. as i get there, another guy comes with 2 rabbits inside a large HAMSTER ball. the shelter staff seemed pretty horrified as they quickly looked for at least a box to put the rabbits in.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww how cute whirly is!  so is the head tilt a constant thing?


----------



## Cindi

Unfortunately yes. I think it makes her even cuter.




ILuvShopping said:


> awww how cute whirly is! so is the head tilt a constant thing?


----------



## buzzytoes

Had a completely crap day yesterday at work involving the death of an employee. Today I get to work and one of the mechanics says "Come over to the shop when you get a minute, I have something to show you." I knew that meant "I have a dog to show you" so of course I jumped out of my seat. He rescued a sweet, sweet black and white border collie girl from the pound this morning. They found her out in the boonies (which really is everywhere in Wyoming, but this is REALLY the boonies) with a Great Pyrenees. She knows how to sit and stay and was well fed so I am guessing she was either a sheep herder's dog, or some ranch hand's dog that somehow got left behind. She is pretty timid, moreso with the mechanic so I think she's probably been around loud men or abusive men. Made my heart happy!

ETA her name is Dixie.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Had a completely crap day yesterday at work involving the death of an employee. Today I get to work and one of the mechanics says "Come over to the shop when you get a minute, I have something to show you." I knew that meant "I have a dog to show you" so of course I jumped out of my seat. He rescued a sweet, sweet black and white border collie girl from the pound this morning. They found her out in the boonies (which really is everywhere in Wyoming, but this is REALLY the boonies) with a Great Pyrenees. She knows how to sit and stay and was well fed so I am guessing she was either a sheep herder's dog, or some ranch hand's dog that somehow got left behind. She is pretty timid, moreso with the mechanic so I think she's probably been around loud men or abusive men. Made my heart happy!
> 
> ETA her name is Dixie.




How awful! 

Of course we will need pics of the pooch


----------



## buzzytoes

I will have to try to get a pic before she leaves. In the meantime, here is a pic of our other Reservation puppy. He had an app in the first day he got to the shelter! I am curious to see what he will grow into. Something humongous and fluffy.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I will have to try to get a pic before she leaves. In the meantime, here is a pic of our other Reservation puppy. He had an app in the first day he got to the shelter! I am curious to see what he will grow into. Something humongous and fluffy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262927



what a cutie!


----------



## ladysarah

Candice0985 said:


> the saddest relinquishment that I've seen was a mom and a little girl came in friendly paws (I volunteer here, scooping poops and playing with the cats) and wanted to give up their almost 1 year old cat. the little girl was SO upset, but the mom's explanation was she wanted a "toy sized cat" not "one of those big ones" umm wtf is a toy sized cat? and seriously a 8 lb cat is too big!? some people just should not own pets. period.
> 
> it was the saddest thing. the poor cat was just confused and stressed out as to why his owner just dumped him
> 
> the story did have a happy ending, he was adopted by a single guy looking for companionship, settled down, good job etc.... had a nice big house for him to play. he ended up adopting both James and his friend who shared a pen with him (penny) so when he was at work they had each other for company. I saw him come back a few times and he brought them back in and they looked really happy and calm


I also think some people should not be a.lowed pets. When I got lady Beatrice as a kitten from battersea, they wanted to see proof of home ownership or letter from landlord that pets are allowed. They also checked the location of our house by google, ( and in some cases they visit) I was asked all sorts of questions about my job and if I could work from home and they asked for a 'donation' of approximate £100. And is STILL not enough. I don't want to put anyone off but the poor little things are totally reliant on us for their happiness- quite a responsibility,


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> I will have to try to get a pic before she leaves. In the meantime, here is a pic of our other Reservation puppy. He had an app in the first day he got to the shelter! I am curious to see what he will grow into. Something humongous and fluffy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262927



Aww he looks like such a happy guy!


----------



## buzzytoes

Did a transport for a friend today. She is going through a divorce and had to rehome her basset hound. Her FIL would have taken Ellie Mae but my friend said he keeps his dogs outside 24/7 and she didn't want that for Ellie. Took her to the foster home today and the rescue said they already had someone in mind who might be interested in her. Felt bad cuz she whined the whole way.


----------



## gazoo

At our local rescues, I see rehoming due to divorce and job loss is at an all time high right now.


----------



## Cindi

Soooooooo......I joined another rescue group. I know, I know but this is only very short term (usually a few days to a few weeks) to help people that have been displaced due to a tragedy like fire or flood. And they always get their babies back once they are able. We also help people that are in the hospital. The rescue pays for all medical care and a lot of these animals need to go right to the vet for treatment. A lot of smoke inhalation. It is a really great rescue. Check it out.

http://www.redpawemergencyreliefteam.org/


----------



## ILuvShopping

rescues like that are always so awesome. the shelter i foster with does a similar program. they will do whatever they can to help you keep your pet.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi - what a great rescue. I wonder if we have anything like that in the UK. It's such a good idea.
I had no reply to my email asking if I could foster the homeless lady's cat until she is back on her feet. I know they're busy, but wouldve liked a response.


----------



## Cindi

We don't have anything else like this near me. This is the only animal rescue and they have only been around for 2 years. The Red Cross is usually the one to call in when there is a fire or flood and people are displaced. They send the request via e-mail and FaceBook. I know everyone is busy but if you have interested volunteers the least you can do if make time for a quick phone call. Even if it is only to say thanks but we have already found a solution. I hate when people don't return my call after putting out a call for help. 





clevercat said:


> Cindi - what a great rescue. I wonder if we have anything like that in the UK. It's such a good idea.
> I had no reply to my email asking if I could foster the homeless lady's cat until she is back on her feet. I know they're busy, but wouldve liked a response.


----------



## Cindi

YAY! I am so excited! I just received and e-mail and Penny has been adopted with one of her brothers!!!! I am so happy for her. Have a great life little girl! And now I will cry for a few and wait for the next foster situation to be dumped in my lap.  You know there are always plenty more that need help. I just counted and Penny is #61 of the fosters that have been through here in the last couple of years.  That's a lot of cute to deal with. 


Here is brother Mike. I'm so happy they will stay together.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> YAY! I am so excited! I just received and e-mail and Penny has been adopted with one of her brothers!!!! I am so happy for her. Have a great life little girl! And now I will cry for a few and wait for the next foster situation to be dumped in my lap.  You know there are always plenty more that need help.




Hooray!!!!!

any word on Sabrina?


----------



## Cindi

No, nothing.  And I don't feel like I should contact him again. He obviously is not going to give her to me. I just hope she is happy and cared for there. I will never know.





poopsie2 said:


> Hooray!!!!!
> 
> any word on Sabrina?


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> No, nothing.  And I don't feel like I should contact him again. He obviously is not going to give her to me. I just hope she is happy and cared for there. I will never know.




:rain:



There is just no end to some people. Poor girl.....................I keep thinking about her. Every day.


----------



## Cindi

^ I also think about her almost every day. I miss her.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi I"m sorry to hear he hasn't responded to your email, I hope Sabrina is fine.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi what a neat rescue to be part of! I'm sure it will be so rewarding to see people reunited with their pets after a tragedy or disaster. Yay for Penny and Mike, boo for never hearing back about Sabrina. Hope she is at least being taken care of.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so happy!!!! Whirley's test results are negative! It was just a polyp. Whew!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I'm so happy!!!! Whirley's test results are negative! It was just a polyp. Whew!



yay Whirley! so happy to hear the good news


----------



## clevercat

Oh Cindi I am so happy for you and Whirley! Woooooooo Hooooooo!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Whirley!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Whew! What a relief!


----------



## ILuvShopping

yay whirley!


----------



## pixiejenna

What great news, yea Whirly!


----------



## gazoo

Wonderful Whirly update! 

Love her pic!!


----------



## clevercat

How's Hagar getting on, gazoo?


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Hi All, 
I'm a longtime TPF member but am always in the Coach sub-forum so much, I forget all about the other great subforums here, so I decided to post this story and ask for some feedback/advice. 
(sorry it's long...)
I live in a townhouse community of about 50 townhouses, my TH is on a cul-de-sac but it is right beside a busy 4-lane parkway.
So, about a week ago, a neighbor approaches my husband asking if the cat she's noticed wandering around for the past week or two is ours (turns out it looks similar to my girl cat, however she's much smaller and only about 9 lbs. and this one's a male, and weighs about 13lbs).
We have the girl cat (7yrs. old) and a boy cat (8yrs. old and 22 lbs...I know he needs to go on a diet!) but both are strictly indoor cats.  The male tends to bully/chase the female around but she can hold her own against him as I've seen a scratch mark on his nose from time-to-time.
So, in any event, I didnt see the cat myself till last week, when I noticed the neighbor had put out some wet dog food for it, but the dish was untouched and covered with ants. So I put out a raised pet dish with some water and dry cat food just outside the garage, and sure enough, he came right over and started eating...
So, ever since, each morning and night, I put out food (including wet food) and he now comes all the way into my garage, and lets me pet him, purrs and in general seems very socialized.  I just noticed two days ago, he's also been DECLAWED....Argh!  I cannot believe someone would let/dump a declawed cat outside to fend for itself!!  (oh, and he's been verified to also be neutered....he appears to be about 3-5 yrs. old).

So I put out the word to the HOA to notify me if anyone calls to report a missing cat and as well our neighbors took him to the local Petsmart to check for a chip, and also called our local animal control to see if anyone's lost a cat, and no chip/no inquiries about a missing cat so far.
So naturally,  after a week, I'm really starting to fall for the cat, and have been spending at least an hour each day out in the garage petting and loving on him, and now want to keep him, but whenever I open the garage door into the house, and one of the two cats pokes its head out to see what's going on, the stray hisses and runs away (I actually thought that would have been the reaction from my own cats, not the stray), so I don't know if this is going to work out?  Both my cats still have their claws and so if I brought the stray in, they would be alone without supervision at least 3-4 days a week (12-14 hrs) each day, and I'm worried the stray would get picked on by the other male and be unable to really protect himself.

The other thing I've noticed is that within the last day or two, after I've fed the cat, he lets me pet him for only a minute or two, then decides to wander off to check out the neighborhood, so I fear he is starting to lose his socialization to humans, and is turning "wild" so I feel like the clock is ticking to do something but what???

So as much as I would like to keep him, I'm thinking the best thing to do is to take him to the local Animal Shelter to see if he can be adopted, or if not, ask that they call me and give me an opportunity to 'test' adopt him if he can get along with my cats......Can anyone give me any feedback/advice as to what I should do??  I'm so torn over this, it's all I can think about lately!


----------



## Candice0985

CA-Anonymous said:


> Hi All,
> I'm a longtime TPF member but am always in the Coach sub-forum so much, I forget all about the other great subforums here, so I decided to post this story and ask for some feedback/advice.
> (sorry it's long...)
> I live in a townhouse community of about 50 townhouses, my TH is on a cul-de-sac but it is right beside a busy 4-lane parkway.
> So, about a week ago, a neighbor approaches my husband asking if the cat she's noticed wandering around for the past week or two is ours (turns out it looks similar to my girl cat, however she's much smaller and only about 9 lbs. and this one's a male, and weighs about 13lbs).
> We have the girl cat (7yrs. old) and a boy cat (8yrs. old and 22 lbs...I know he needs to go on a diet!) but both are strictly indoor cats.  The male tends to bully/chase the female around but she can hold her own against him as I've seen a scratch mark on his nose from time-to-time.
> So, in any event, I didnt see the cat myself till last week, when I noticed the neighbor had put out some wet dog food for it, but the dish was untouched and covered with ants. So I put out a raised pet dish with some water and dry cat food just outside the garage, and sure enough, he came right over and started eating...
> So, ever since, each morning and night, I put out food (including wet food) and he now comes all the way into my garage, and lets me pet him, purrs and in general seems very socialized.  I just noticed two days ago, he's also been DECLAWED....Argh!  I cannot believe someone would let/dump a declawed cat outside to fend for itself!!  (oh, and he's been verified to also be neutered....he appears to be about 3-5 yrs. old).
> 
> So I put out the word to the HOA to notify me if anyone calls to report a missing cat and as well our neighbors took him to the local Petsmart to check for a chip, and also called our local animal control to see if anyone's lost a cat, and no chip/no inquiries about a missing cat so far.
> So naturally,  after a week, I'm really starting to fall for the cat, and have been spending at least an hour each day out in the garage petting and loving on him, and now want to keep him, but whenever I open the garage door into the house, and one of the two cats pokes its head out to see what's going on, the stray hisses and runs away (I actually thought that would have been the reaction from my own cats, not the stray), so I don't know if this is going to work out?  Both my cats still have their claws and so if I brought the stray in, they would be alone without supervision at least 3-4 days a week (12-14 hrs) each day, and I'm worried the stray would get picked on by the other male and be unable to really protect himself.
> 
> The other thing I've noticed is that within the last day or two, after I've fed the cat, he lets me pet him for only a minute or two, then decides to wander off to check out the neighborhood, so I fear he is starting to lose his socialization to humans, and is turning "wild" so I feel like the clock is ticking to do something but what???
> 
> So as much as I would like to keep him, I'm thinking the best thing to do is to take him to the local Animal Shelter to see if he can be adopted, or if not, ask that they call me and give me an opportunity to 'test' adopt him if he can get along with my cats......Can anyone give me any feedback/advice as to what I should do??  I'm so torn over this, it's all I can think about lately!



I live in a very similar sounding neighbourhood as yours, a community of townhomes right off of busy streets. and it scares me to think of a cat having to fend for himself and he's declawed (poor guy)

if it was me, I would try to bring him indoors on a weekend when you're home and have a few days to supervise....the first few days will be crazy but you'll be able to judge if they seem to start getting along or not. best way to introduce a new cat to your house is to keep the new kitty in a separate room but take a blanket and rub it on him and do the same for your cats and put the blanket with new cats smell in the room with your cats and vice versa so they get used to each others scent.

I hope you can help him it seems like you really care about him and want to bring this poor guy into your home....if it doesn't work perhaps you can ask around with friends or family to see if they're looking to adopt?

good luck!


----------



## ILuvShopping

if you don't think he'll be able to live inside, is it possible to keep your garage door open just enough for him to get in and out? that way he'll know he has a place for shelter even if you aren't home.

you'll probably need a good 2 weeks to see if the cats will adjust to each other.

the shelter i foster for sent out a really good enough about how to introduce cats to each other and i was going to save it the second time but i guess i forgot again.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Candice0985 said:


> I live in a very similar sounding neighbourhood as yours, a community of townhomes right off of busy streets. and it scares me to think of a cat having to fend for himself and he's declawed (poor guy)
> 
> if it was me, I would try to bring him indoors on a weekend when you're home and have a few days to supervise....the first few days will be crazy but you'll be able to judge if they seem to start getting along or not. best way to introduce a new cat to your house is to keep the new kitty in a separate room but take a blanket and rub it on him and do the same for your cats and put the blanket with new cats smell in the room with your cats and vice versa so they get used to each others scent.
> 
> I hope you can help him it seems like you really care about him and want to bring this poor guy into your home....if it doesn't work perhaps you can ask around with friends or family to see if they're looking to adopt?
> 
> good luck!



I had heard this about the towel trick and the closed off room....I will try the towel (was just being lazy I guess and didn't feel like walking up three flights of steps to get an unused towel). Alternatively, I have been petting the stray and then walking into the house and letting my two sniff my hand and then I petted them both, and then went back out to the stray and let him smell my hand as well...Also, my husband is being a pain about the closed room; he says if they don't get along right away, it's not going to work out, and that it's cruel to keep a cat that's used to being outside cooped up in a small confined space....I'll keep trying to win him over though (my husband that is!). 

Also,I've been asking friends/co-workers if anyone's interested in adopting, and so far, everyone I've asked either doesn't like cats, OR they already have one/more dogs, and judging by the reaction of the stray to my neighbor's small dogs, I don't think this cat likes dogs either...  



ILuvShopping said:


> if you don't think he'll be able to live inside, is it possible to keep your garage door open just enough for him to get in and out? that way he'll know he has a place for shelter even if you aren't home.



I mentioned that idea to my husband as well, but I don't think we can 'lock' down the door in a position other than fully opened or fully closed, and he's worried that someone can just open the door if we left it partially opened. We don't really have anything of great value in there, but he's worried about theft of our bikes etc...

Thank you both for the feedback!


----------



## ILuvShopping

CA-Anonymous said:


> I had heard this about the towel trick and the closed off room....I will try the towel (was just being lazy I guess and didn't feel like walking up three flights of steps to get an unused towel). Alternatively, I have been petting the stray and then walking into the house and letting my two sniff my hand and then I petted them both, and then went back out to the stray and let him smell my hand as well...Also, my husband is being a pain about the closed room; he says if they don't get along right away, it's not going to work out, and that it's cruel to keep a cat that's used to being outside cooped up in a small confined space....I'll keep trying to win him over though (my husband that is!).
> 
> Also,I've been asking friends/co-workers if anyone's interested in adopting, and so far, everyone I've asked either doesn't like cats, OR they already have one/more dogs, and judging by the reaction of the stray to my neighbor's small dogs, I don't think this cat likes dogs either...
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned that idea to my husband as well, but I don't think we can 'lock' down the door in a position other than fully opened or fully closed, and he's worried that someone can just open the door if we left it partially opened. We don't really have anything of great value in there, but he's worried about theft of our bikes etc...
> 
> Thank you both for the feedback!



another trick along with the towel swapping is to put the food bowls on opposite sides of the doors, or separate them with a gate so they can see each other. but they will associate their food with 'good' feelings and see the new cat at the same time.


do you have a garage door open or is it manual?  with garage door openers you can usually hit the button to open it and then hit it again and it will stop the door and leave it open to that point. if it hit it again it will go down.  you only need to open it 6-12". kitties can squeeze under stuff easily  

if your garage door is strictly manual then you might not be able to do it.


----------



## Candice0985

CA-Anonymous said:


> I had heard this about the towel trick and the closed off room....I will try the towel (was just being lazy I guess and didn't feel like walking up three flights of steps to get an unused towel). Alternatively, I have been petting the stray and then walking into the house and letting my two sniff my hand and then I petted them both, and then went back out to the stray and let him smell my hand as well...Also, my husband is being a pain about the closed room; he says if they don't get along right away, it's not going to work out, and that it's cruel to keep a cat that's used to being outside cooped up in a small confined space....I'll keep trying to win him over though (my husband that is!).
> 
> Also,I've been asking friends/co-workers if anyone's interested in adopting, and so far, everyone I've asked either doesn't like cats, OR they already have one/more dogs, and judging by the reaction of the stray to my neighbor's small dogs, I don't think this cat likes dogs either...
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned that idea to my husband as well, but I don't think we can 'lock' down the door in a position other than fully opened or fully closed, and he's worried that someone can just open the door if we left it partially opened. We don't really have anything of great value in there, but he's worried about theft of our bikes etc...
> 
> Thank you both for the feedback!



no prob! I hope you can convince your husband that outdoor kitty belongs inside! it may seem mean at first to lock him up, but imo I'd rather him be "grounded" for a few days and not be at risk from animal attacks and getting hit by cars outside!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> How's Hagar getting on, gazoo?



Hagar is out of his shell.  He terrorizes Wembley for about 20 hours a day, then they sleep.  Wembley looks more tired than I've ever seen him.  

So far so good though.  I've caught Wembley giving him a baff twice!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Hagar is out of his shell.  He terrorizes Wembley for about 20 hours a day, then they sleep.  Wembley looks more tired than I've ever seen him.
> 
> So far so good though.  I've caught Wembley giving him a baff twice!



they are the cutest pair! and complete opposites wembley is so sleek and shiny, and hagar is so poofy and floofy


----------



## clevercat

Squeee! Thank you gazoo. I'm so glad the boys are getting on and that Wembley T Womble seems to approve of his baby brother.


----------



## gazoo

The kitten crazies have taken over the house.  They do end at some point, right?


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> The kitten crazies have taken over the house.  They do end at some point, right?



they end eventually.... but probably not as soon as you would like!!! is Hagar being a littly floofy terror!?


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww they love eachother!


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> they end eventually.... but probably not as soon as you would like!!! is Hagar being a littly floofy terror!?



Um, yes.  A Floofy poofy terror.  He will climb to the top of the wrought iron headboard, in the dead of night, and kamikaze style, belly flop onto my head.  All night.  As soon as he lands, on my head, he starts purring.  We are bleary eyed.  

Wembley, poor soul, without his claws, just watches the action.  He isn't nearly as mobile.  Hagar climbs every surface, to every height, and jumps.  I'm terrified he will break a little leg.  Or neck. 

He is very sweet, thankfully.  He does tend to get bitey at times, but I squeal and he stops immediately.  

He is eating massive amounts of food though, so he should be less boney soon.  He was sooooo scrawny when we got him.  All sharp bones and angles.


----------



## gazoo

So in all seriousness, massive newbie here, how long is a kitten a "kitten"?  Is it two years?


----------



## buzzytoes

I think cats mature faster than puppies - I seem to remember my kittens calming down in under a year. Been awhile since I've had one though!


----------



## cats n bags

In theory, a kitten becomes a cat around 1 year.  They can start making more kittens around 9 months or so, so you want to get them neutered/spayed as soon as they are big enough for the surgery and your vet will do it.

Now, if you are asking about the sillies...
I've got a 13-year-old that still gets wild and crazy, zooming around the house, "roaring" and bouncing off the furniture and cat trees.  The main difference I've seen is the size of the holes they go into looking for troubles and such.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yes.. sometimes they remain a kitten at heart forever


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Um, yes.  A Floofy poofy terror.  He will climb to the top of the wrought iron headboard, in the dead of night, and kamikaze style, belly flop onto my head.  All night.  As soon as he lands, on my head, he starts purring.  We are bleary eyed.
> 
> Wembley, poor soul, without his claws, just watches the action.  He isn't nearly as mobile.  Hagar climbs every surface, to every height, and jumps.  I'm terrified he will break a little leg.  Or neck.
> 
> He is very sweet, thankfully.  He does tend to get bitey at times, but I squeal and he stops immediately.
> 
> He is eating massive amounts of food though, so he should be less boney soon.  He was sooooo scrawny when we got him.  All sharp bones and angles.



 oh my...I remember this phase with both of my kittehs. Lady used to play with this one green ball jump on my bed, throw the ball on my head...pounce on my head and repeat....all....night..... lol!

he'll be less fragile and boney soon! I have an inkling he's going to be a big boy!!!


----------



## gazoo

It's being quite the experience.  I've only ever had puppies this age, never a cat.  Granted, a cat is way easier than a dog so far as potty training, but I had no idea kittens were so C R A Z Y!  

Here I thought my adult cat was a wild guy for running around each day for a span of 30 mins.  HA!  Hagar doesn't ever stop.  Unless he is passed out, in the weirdest of positions, for example, on top of a palm tree.  His favorite thing in the world is when poor Wembley is hacking a fur ball.  Wembley tries to discreetly go into a corner or a hallway, turns his back and begins his hacking.  Hagar gets very still, creeps up and WHAM grabs Wembley by whatever appendage he lands on and starts sinking his teeth in and yowling.  It's so funny, and sad.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> It's being quite the experience.  I've only ever had puppies this age, never a cat.  Granted, a cat is way easier than a dog so far as potty training, but I had no idea kittens were so C R A Z Y!
> 
> Here I thought my adult cat was a wild guy for running around each day for a span of 30 mins.  HA!  Hagar doesn't ever stop.  Unless he is passed out, in the weirdest of positions, for example, on top of a palm tree.  His favorite thing in the world is when poor Wembley is hacking a fur ball.  Wembley tries to discreetly go into a corner or a hallway, turns his back and begins his hacking.  Hagar gets very still, creeps up and WHAM grabs Wembley by whatever appendage he lands on and starts sinking his teeth in and yowling.  It's so funny, and sad.



I know! you want to laugh but feel bad for the older more sane cat. 

just let the crazies happen, and eventually Hagar will pass out after a while...and hopefully Wembley stays out of the way!!


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL Gazoo you got about a year until he settles down. I remember when I brought home Zorro & Chilly Willy I kid you not the first day home they both climed all the way up the curtains then when they got to the top they ran across the top and then cried because they couldn't figure out how to get down.  And more times than I can count Zorro jumped on to me from the cat tower as I was walking buy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok guys I am looking for some advice. We have a vacay in a few weeks and I'm not sure what I want to do with my cat Zorro. Normally we leave our cats home alone and our neighbor feeds them & cleans the litter box. 

However since Zorro lost is big bro last year and we had to put his little bro to sleep because he had FIP this year, if we leave him home alone he'd really be alone outside of when our neighbor comes over. To make matters worse Zorro has been battling some pretty bad IBS ever since his little bro was put down a few months ago. It actually started a month before his little bro really took a turn for the worse. The vet gave us some Flagyl which did the trick, he was fine in that respect. After his little bro was gone the IBS came back full force. We are still trying to get his poor little tummy feeling better but haven't had much luck yet. We've done a bunch of stuff with the vet this time around more Flagyl, probitotics, canned pumpkin, some shots (I think were steroids), and changes in food.  We are now trying some stuff we bought from a holistic pet company, trying to figure out what combo might help. I feel like his IBS is stress related due to the loss of two companions in roughly 8 month period(the first being his litter mate). 

I'm slightly hesitant to leave him home alone this time because he doesn't have another cat friend to keep him company. And because of his IBS he has diarrhea and isn't making it to the box in time I'd feel bad asking my neighbor to be cleaning up his runny bowels off the floor everyday. However I'm slightly hesitant to take him to the vet(which is where we board our pets before our neighbor started watching them) because I know it's stressful. I'd hate for his IBS to get worse from being stressed being at the vet. I'm also thinking they might balk at a request of using the holistic meds we got him. They haven't done the trick yet but are helping him a bit, he's eating more and isn't making painful cries before he goes #2. It's a multi step program and we are trying to see if a combo of the items do the trick.  I feel like if we did take him to the vet he'd at least be around other pets and would get more people attention. 

If he really makes some big turn around with his IBS in the next week or two I'd feel more better about leaving him home & having our neighbor take care of him. But I don't feel too optimistic about it since we've been trying to fix it for a while with no luck. What do you guys think I should do? Should I take him to the vet for our vacay or should I leave him home and have our neighbor watch him?


----------



## CA-Anonymous

CA-Anonymous said:


> Hi All,
> I'm a longtime TPF member but am always in the Coach sub-forum so much, I forget all about the other great subforums here, so I decided to post this story and ask for some feedback/advice.
> (sorry it's long...)
> I live in a townhouse community of about 50 townhouses, my TH is on a cul-de-sac but it is right beside a busy 4-lane parkway.
> So, about a week ago, a neighbor approaches my husband asking if the cat she's noticed wandering around for the past week or two is ours (turns out it looks similar to my girl cat, however she's much smaller and only about 9 lbs. and this one's a male, and weighs about 13lbs).
> We have the girl cat (7yrs. old) and a boy cat (8yrs. old and 22 lbs...I know he needs to go on a diet!) but both are strictly indoor cats.  The male tends to bully/chase the female around but she can hold her own against him as I've seen a scratch mark on his nose from time-to-time.
> So, in any event, I didnt see the cat myself till last week, when I noticed the neighbor had put out some wet dog food for it, but the dish was untouched and covered with ants. So I put out a raised pet dish with some water and dry cat food just outside the garage, and sure enough, he came right over and started eating...
> So, ever since, each morning and night, I put out food (including wet food) and he now comes all the way into my garage, and lets me pet him, purrs and in general seems very socialized.  I just noticed two days ago, he's also been DECLAWED....Argh!  I cannot believe someone would let/dump a declawed cat outside to fend for itself!!  (oh, and he's been verified to also be neutered....he appears to be about 3-5 yrs. old).
> She
> So I put out the word to the HOA to notify me if anyone calls to report a missing cat and as well our neighbors took him to the local Petsmart to check for a chip, and also called our local animal control to see if anyone's lost a cat, and no chip/no inquiries about a missing cat so far.
> So naturally,  after a week, I'm really starting to fall for the cat, and have been spending at least an hour each day out in the garage petting and loving on him, and now want to keep him, but whenever I open the garage door into the house, and one of the two cats pokes its head out to see what's going on, the stray hisses and runs away (I actually thought that would have been the reaction from my own cats, not the stray), so I don't know if this is going to work out?  Both my cats still have their claws and so if I brought the stray in, they would be alone without supervision at least 3-4 days a week (12-14 hrs) each day, and I'm worried the stray would get picked on by the other male and be unable to really protect himself.
> 
> The other thing I've noticed is that within the last day or two, after I've fed the cat, he lets me pet him for only a minute or two, then decides to wander off to check out the neighborhood, so I fear he is starting to lose his socialization to humans, and is turning "wild" so I feel like the clock is ticking to do something but what???
> 
> So as much as I would like to keep him, I'm thinking the best thing to do is to take him to the local Animal Shelter to see if he can be adopted, or if not, ask that they call me and give me an opportunity to 'test' adopt him if he can get along with my cats......Can anyone give me any feedback/advice as to what I should do??  I'm so torn over this, it's all I can think about lately!



Just a quick update on my story...I FINALLY was able to get this stray to follow me into the basement today after more than a week of outdoor feedings.  There was a minor catastrophe when my girl cat escaped from the room we had her confined to temporarily, and she came after the stray like a banshee (which I find so odd since she's the one who is picked on by my male cat) and it took a while to get them separated, the stray is now settling in to his isolation room, and it seems as though he is happy...Now if I can only get him to the Vet without too much drama and then get the cats to start getting comfortable around each other, I'll be loving life!  He's quite possibly the sweetest cat i've ever had...


----------



## cats n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Ok guys I am looking for some advice. We have a vacay in a few weeks and I'm not sure what I want to do with my cat Zorro. Normally we leave our cats home alone and our neighbor feeds them & cleans the litter box.
> 
> However since Zorro lost is big bro last year and we had to put his little bro to sleep because he had FIP this year, if we leave him home alone he'd really be alone outside of when our neighbor comes over. To make matters worse Zorro has been battling some pretty bad IBS ever since his little bro was put down a few months ago. It actually started a month before his little bro really took a turn for the worse. The vet gave us some Flagyl which did the trick, he was fine in that respect. After his little bro was gone the IBS came back full force. We are still trying to get his poor little tummy feeling better but haven't had much luck yet. We've done a bunch of stuff with the vet this time around more Flagyl, probitotics, canned pumpkin, some shots (I think were steroids), and changes in food.  We are now trying some stuff we bought from a holistic pet company, trying to figure out what combo might help. I feel like his IBS is stress related due to the loss of two companions in roughly 8 month period(the first being his litter mate).
> 
> I'm slightly hesitant to leave him home alone this time because he doesn't have another cat friend to keep him company. And because of his IBS he has diarrhea and isn't making it to the box in time I'd feel bad asking my neighbor to be cleaning up his runny bowels off the floor everyday. However I'm slightly hesitant to take him to the vet(which is where we board our pets before our neighbor started watching them) because I know it's stressful. I'd hate for his IBS to get worse from being stressed being at the vet. I'm also thinking they might balk at a request of using the holistic meds we got him. They haven't done the trick yet but are helping him a bit, he's eating more and isn't making painful cries before he goes #2. It's a multi step program and we are trying to see if a combo of the items do the trick.  I feel like if we did take him to the vet he'd at least be around other pets and would get more people attention.
> 
> If he really makes some big turn around with his IBS in the next week or two I'd feel more better about leaving him home & having our neighbor take care of him. But I don't feel too optimistic about it since we've been trying to fix it for a while with no luck. What do you guys think I should do? Should I take him to the vet for our vacay or should I leave him home and have our neighbor watch him?



I think you need to talk to your vet and be honest with them about the holistic meds and other home remedies you are using.  Many vets are pretty open about trying both eastern and western medicine to help the clients.  Just like with people, the Dr. needs to know everything you are using before they start prescribing in case of adverse reactions.

I would also check with the vet staff and see if anyone is willing to petsit for you, or if you need to board him while you are gone.  I would not feel good about leaving a sick critter with someone that isn't familiar with the treatments and would know when to take them in for professional care.  If the squirts haven't been completely resolved, I would also consider this a reason to board him at the vet.

If you were leaving Monday, I would say board at vet for sure.  If we are talking a few weeks rom now, I would vote for a vet check now and consider the boarding at the vet based on the vet's opinion and Zorro's response to treatment.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ditto to the above. Vets are just like human doctors - some are open to new ideas and some aren't. I switched vets a few years ago for exactly that reason, and the vet I am with now is very open to new ideas. They give me suggestions but don't treat me like I am going to hell if I don't do what they say. 

I would make a reso at the vet for boarding and see how Zorro is when you get closer to your vacay time. Especially if they have someone there 24/7, then it might be better for him to be at the vet because they will be able to give him closer treatment than someone who is just coming in once a day. I hope his new treatment works for him!


----------



## pixiejenna

cats n bags said:


> I think you need to talk to your vet and be honest with them about the holistic meds and other home remedies you are using.  Many vets are pretty open about trying both eastern and western medicine to help the clients.  Just like with people, the Dr. needs to know everything you are using before they start prescribing in case of adverse reactions.
> 
> I would also check with the vet staff and see if anyone is willing to petsit for you, or if you need to board him while you are gone.  I would not feel good about leaving a sick critter with someone that isn't familiar with the treatments and would know when to take them in for professional care.  If the squirts haven't been completely resolved, I would also consider this a reason to board him at the vet.
> 
> If you were leaving Monday, I would say board at vet for sure.  If we are talking a few weeks rom now, I would vote for a vet check now and consider the boarding at the vet based on the vet's opinion and Zorro's response to treatment.





buzzytoes said:


> Ditto to the above. Vets are just like human doctors - some are open to new ideas and some aren't. I switched vets a few years ago for exactly that reason, and the vet I am with now is very open to new ideas. They give me suggestions but don't treat me like I am going to hell if I don't do what they say.
> 
> I would make a reso at the vet for boarding and see how Zorro is when you get closer to your vacay time. Especially if they have someone there 24/7, then it might be better for him to be at the vet because they will be able to give him closer treatment than someone who is just coming in once a day. I hope his new treatment works for him!




Thanks for the feedback you guys. I was leaning this way my dad is leaning towards leaving him home. I am going to call and "book" his stay at the vet.  Just from my personal experience with GP's and specialists have always balked at alternative treatments so I guess that's why I'm hesitant. We currently aren't doing the vets treatments other than using a grain & gluten free food and occasionally giving him some canned pumpkin here & there. The meds didn't work the second time around and I think made it worse, he started throwing up which he normally never dose. The food feed him aren't the ones we got from the vet but another brand. Some of the stuff they gave us he wouldn't even touch lol. I was hoping the new stuff would work quicker but they are at least helping him some even though it's not totally resolved.


----------



## poopsie

CA-Anonymous said:


> Just a quick update on my story...I FINALLY was able to get this stray to follow me into the basement today after more than a week of outdoor feedings.  There was a minor catastrophe when my girl cat escaped from the room we had her confined to temporarily, and she came after the stray like a banshee (which I find so odd since she's the one who is picked on by my male cat) and it took a while to get them separated, the stray is now settling in to his isolation room, and it seems as though he is happy...Now if I can only get him to the Vet without too much drama and then get the cats to start getting comfortable around each other, I'll be loving life!  He's quite possibly the sweetest cat i've ever had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271916




What a gorgeous tabby!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

poopsie2 said:


> What a gorgeous tabby!



Thank you. He's just about the sweetest cat I've ever had, so lovey, much more so than my other cats....he's started to get a little cooped up I think in our basement rec. room. I' m going to lock up my other two and let him do a little exploring today in the rest of the house. . Hoping to take him to the vet Monday to get checked out and tested for all the potential feline nastiness out there, and barring any unforeseen results, I'll try to start the kitty introductions shortly thereafter.


----------



## leasul2003

He is a beauty. Is he as big as his rear paws make him seem he is? Has he told you his name yet?


----------



## Candice0985

CA-Anonymous said:


> Just a quick update on my story...I FINALLY was able to get this stray to follow me into the basement today after more than a week of outdoor feedings.  There was a minor catastrophe when my girl cat escaped from the room we had her confined to temporarily, and she came after the stray like a banshee (which I find so odd since she's the one who is picked on by my male cat) and it took a while to get them separated, the stray is now settling in to his isolation room, and it seems as though he is happy...Now if I can only get him to the Vet without too much drama and then get the cats to start getting comfortable around each other, I'll be loving life!  He's quite possibly the sweetest cat i've ever had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271916



he's adorable! and looks quite content to be indoors, poor guy had to fend for himself with no claws


----------



## buzzytoes

He looks like a sweetheart!!


----------



## gazoo

CA-Anonymous said:


> Just a quick update on my story...I FINALLY was able to get this stray to follow me into the basement today after more than a week of outdoor feedings.  There was a minor catastrophe when my girl cat escaped from the room we had her confined to temporarily, and she came after the stray like a banshee (which I find so odd since she's the one who is picked on by my male cat) and it took a while to get them separated, the stray is now settling in to his isolation room, and it seems as though he is happy...Now if I can only get him to the Vet without too much drama and then get the cats to start getting comfortable around each other, I'll be loving life!  He's quite possibly the sweetest cat i've ever had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271916



Congratulations on your new baby!  He's so pretty!  And lucky to have you.


----------



## gazoo

Hagar, the new kitten, has taken it upon himself to attack DH, every chance he gets.  My DH's legs, feet, and toes are getting scratched/attacked on a daily basis.  Blood everywhere.  He tries to climb my DH's legs instead of just jumping up.  Any advice?  I told DH to squeal when he does it, which is what I do when he starts to play rough with me, (this makes him stop instantly, but he isn't biting my DH, only scratching him).  Of course my manly DH just raised his eyebrows at me.  I guess he doesn't do "squealing"!  LOL  

We're all barefoot but it's only DH that seems to be the target of this type of behavior.  

I read cats are super sensitive to sound, so we try not to raise our voices around him as we raise him.  But I don't want my poor DH and him to get on the wrong foot, so to speak.  

Any advice?


----------



## Cindi

A nail clipping and squirt bottle.   He thinks he is just playing but those sharp little claws hurt. Hopefully he will learn to associate attack with something negative. Tell hubby he doesn't have to squeal he can just yell NO! and give him a squirt. You are aware that this why they make them so cute, right? 




gazoo said:


> Hagar, the new kitten, has taken it upon himself to attack DH, every chance he gets. My DH's legs, feet, and toes are getting scratched/attacked on a daily basis. Blood everywhere. He tries to climb my DH's legs instead of just jumping up. Any advice? I told DH to squeal when he does it, which is what I do when he starts to play rough with me, (this makes him stop instantly, but he isn't biting my DH, only scratching him). Of course my manly DH just raised his eyebrows at me. I guess he doesn't do "squealing"! LOL
> 
> We're all barefoot but it's only DH that seems to be the target of this type of behavior.
> 
> I read cats are super sensitive to sound, so we try not to raise our voices around him as we raise him. But I don't want my poor DH and him to get on the wrong foot, so to speak.
> 
> Any advice?


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> A nail clipping and squirt bottle.   He thinks he is just playing but those sharp little claws hurt. Hopefully he will learn to associate attack with something negative. Tell hubby he doesn't have to squeal he can just yell NO! and give him a squirt. You are aware that this why they make them so cute, right?



Definitely a design advantage that kittens are so cute!  I'll get DH a squirt bottle.  

I trim his nails once a week.  They seem sharper when I do it.  Should I be filing them too?  He uses his scratching post and toys like a champ, and thankfully never has his claws out with our children, but he is massive feistiness around DH.


----------



## Cindi

I have never filed my cat's nails. I just trim them. If he needs it more than once a week so hubby doesn't get too badly scratched then he will just have to put up with it. There is a scratching toy made with nail file like material. You might want to try that. I have this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EmeryCat-Em...393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abf924639


My cats love it. 






gazoo said:


> Definitely a design advantage that kittens are so cute! I'll get DH a squirt bottle.
> 
> I trim his nails once a week. They seem sharper when I do it. Should I be filing them too? He uses his scratching post and toys like a champ, and thankfully never has his claws out with our children, but he is massive feistiness around DH.


----------



## buzzytoes

Kitten claws are like puppy teeth - super sharp!!! I'm sure it's all the climbing that they do to get themselves into spots they shouldn't be. Just keep trimming and telling him no (or squirting him) and he should grow out of it.


----------



## gazoo

That EmeryCat Board looks great!  Ordering one now.....  

Thanks - Cindi!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Definitely a design advantage that kittens are so cute!  I'll get DH a squirt bottle.
> 
> I trim his nails once a week.  They seem sharper when I do it.  Should I be filing them too?  He uses his scratching post and toys like a champ, and thankfully never has his claws out with our children, but he is massive feistiness around DH.



oooh ouch! I remember Lady used me and a climbing post a few times and those super sharp kitten nails are the worst! make sure when you're trimming them to be cutting them blunt and not on an angle or you'll just recreate the sharp tip on the end of their nail. when trimming make sure to take off the "hook" where the nail curves over.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I have never filed my cat's nails. I just trim them. If he needs it more than once a week so hubby doesn't get too badly scratched then he will just have to put up with it. There is a scratching toy made with nail file like material. You might want to try that. I have this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EmeryCat-Em...393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abf924639
> 
> 
> My cats love it.



I have this too but mine is shaped like a big triangle of swiss cheese  Lady loves it, I taped it to my wall because she keeps her back feet on the ground and this way she gets better leverage to scratch away


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> oooh ouch! I remember Lady used me and a climbing post a few times and those super sharp kitten nails are the worst! make sure when you're trimming them to be cutting them blunt and not on an angle or you'll just recreate the sharp tip on the end of their nail. when trimming make sure to take off the "hook" where the nail curves over.
> 
> View attachment 2274242



The damage from the last 3 days is ghastly.  Looks like red, raw tire tracks all over my DH's feet and legs.  Hagar is living up to his name and since DH named him, we're teasing him about it.  He isn't amused.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> The damage from the last 3 days is ghastly.  Looks like red, raw tire tracks all over my DH's feet and legs.  Hagar is living up to his name and since DH named him, we're teasing him about it.  He isn't amused.



poor DH!!! make Hagar wear teeny tiny kitteh socks  I just think Hagar really loves him and wants to play and be with your DH...sadly the claws are used to climb to get closer!!


----------



## buzzytoes

gazoo said:


> The damage from the last 3 days is ghastly.  Looks like red, raw tire tracks all over my DH's feet and legs.  Hagar is living up to his name and since DH named him, we're teasing him about it.  He isn't amused.


 
When I was in college we had a bajillion cats (I had two, my roommate went through like seven of them) and you could tell every time there was a kitten in the house. No one was safe and everyone walked around with scratches on their arms and legs!


----------



## pixiejenna

gazoo said:


> The damage from the last 3 days is ghastly.  Looks like red, raw tire tracks all over my DH's feet and legs.*  Hagar is living up to his name and since DH named him, we're teasing him about it.*  He isn't amused.




LOL it's meant to be! 


My dad named Zorro ironically he defiantly left his mark where ever he went because he had runny bowels. So where ever he sat down after going to the litter box he left a mark.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I find that I only have to trim kitten nails just a few times in 4 weeks. They have a scratching post to climb up on and I find that they seem pretty good at doing whatever they need to do to keep their nails dull. 

when i first got the ones I currently have... OUCH!  seems like they were sharpening their little nails for living out in the wild lol


----------



## CA-Anonymous

leasul2003 said:


> He is a beauty. Is he as big as his rear paws make him seem he is? Has he told you his name yet?





Candice0985 said:


> he's adorable! and looks quite content to be indoors, poor guy had to fend for himself with no claws





buzzytoes said:


> He looks like a sweetheart!!





gazoo said:


> Congratulations on your new baby!  He's so pretty!  And lucky to have you.




Thank you all, Yes, he is pretty big, but he was underweight, I think I've fattened him up already in only 8 days of feeding him, lol!
I sure wish I knew how old he is (I'm sure the Vet can guesstimate when I take him in to get checked out tomorrow,~keeping fingers crossed he doesn't have FIV or FELV because I already have two other cats....but I've grown so attached to this fella I don't think I could give him up at this point...I think our house is big enough to keep them separated permanently if circumstances called for it...

It's a little difficult to see in this pic. but he's got a big tear in one of his ears, not sure if its genetic or from a fight, but if t's from a fight, it's well healed so must have happened a long time ago.... So anyway, because of the wonky ear, I've decided to name him Holyfield (as in Evander Holyfield, famous for being bitten in the ear by Mike Tyson) .


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Cindi said:


> I have never filed my cat's nails. I just trim them. If he needs it more than once a week so hubby doesn't get too badly scratched then he will just have to put up with it. There is a scratching toy made with nail file like material. You might want to try that. I have this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EmeryCat-Em...393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abf924639
> 
> 
> My cats love it.



Oh, thanks for this idea....My two cats claws are out of control long and unfortunately I never regularly trimmed them in the traditional manner when they were kittens to get them used to it, so you know they're a wriggly mess when I try to do it now!


----------



## poopsie

CA-Anonymous said:


> Thank you all, Yes, he is pretty big, but he was underweight, I think I've fattened him up already in only 8 days of feeding him, lol!
> I sure wish I knew how old he is (I'm sure the Vet can guesstimate when I take him in to get checked out tomorrow,~keeping fingers crossed he doesn't have FIV or FELV because I already have two other cats....but I've grown so attached to this fella I don't think I could give him up at this point...I think our house is big enough to keep them separated permanently if circumstances called for it...
> 
> It's a little difficult to see in this pic. but he's got a big tear in one of his ears, not sure if its genetic or from a fight, but if t's from a fight, it's well healed so must have happened a long time ago.... So anyway, because of the wonky ear, I've decided to name him Holyfield (as in Evander Holyfield, famous for being bitten in the ear by Mike Tyson) .





Holyfield!   Perfect

My KiKi has a notch in her ear................I have no idea how she got it


----------



## Candice0985

CA-Anonymous said:


> Thank you all, Yes, he is pretty big, but he was underweight, I think I've fattened him up already in only 8 days of feeding him, lol!
> I sure wish I knew how old he is (I'm sure the Vet can guesstimate when I take him in to get checked out tomorrow,~keeping fingers crossed he doesn't have FIV or FELV because I already have two other cats....but I've grown so attached to this fella I don't think I could give him up at this point...I think our house is big enough to keep them separated permanently if circumstances called for it...
> 
> It's a little difficult to see in this pic. but he's got a big tear in one of his ears, not sure if its genetic or from a fight, but if t's from a fight, it's well healed so must have happened a long time ago.... So anyway, because of the wonky ear, I've decided to name him Holyfield (as in Evander Holyfield, famous for being bitten in the ear by Mike Tyson) .



he is such a cute guy! I love how chill and relaxed he looks, does he miss being outdoors? he sure doesn't look like he does!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I love the name Holyfield! My Teddy has a notch out of his ear as well so I guess it just must be a right of passage for cats that go outside. 

My poor Mooser isn't feeling very good tonight. She puked up almost her entire dinner of two Cornish game hens (all over my carpet) and then went outside and threw up the rest of it. Now she is just laying in a weird spot and looking all pathetic. Hoping it was just a little tummy bug and throwing up has taken care of it.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Candice0985 said:


> he is such a cute guy! I love how chill and relaxed he looks, does he miss being outdoors? he sure doesn't look like he does!!


So far it doesn't seem like it. Yesterday morning, I opened our basement  (where he's being quarantined) door to our backyard, with the screen closed just to get some fresh air in here, and he sniffed a lot but didn't really seem to interested in getting past the screen, so I hope that's a good sign, because he's seen the last of his outdoor living (being totally declawed).


----------



## ILuvShopping

holyfield is such a cutie!  looks like he loves his new home too


----------



## Candice0985

CA-Anonymous said:


> So far it doesn't seem like it. Yesterday morning, I opened our basement  (where he's being quarantined) door to our backyard, with the screen closed just to get some fresh air in here, and he sniffed a lot but didn't really seem to interested in getting past the screen, so I hope that's a good sign, because he's seen the last of his outdoor living (being totally declawed).



I still cannot believe Holyfield (I kind of want to call him Fieldy for short ) was
 living and surviving outside with no claws! he must have some serious skills for hunting without the use of claws to grab and stuff. I love how content he seems...it's almost like he took a deep breath and went "finally, i'm an indoor kitty again, I can relax!"


----------



## Cindi

Another pet food recall 

Here is a complete list of products from the FDA recall:

Innova Dry dog and cat food and biscuits/bars/treatsAll Lot Codes, All UPC's, All package sizesAll expiration dates prior to 6-10-2014

EVO dry dog, cat and ferret food and biscuits/bars/treatsAll Lot Codes, All UPC's, All package sizesAll expiration dates prior to 6-10-2014

California Natural dry dog and cat foods and biscuits/bars/treatsAll Lot Codes, All UPC's, All package sizesAll expiration dates prior to 6-10-2014

Healthwise dry dog and cat foodsAll Lot Codes, All UPC's, All package sizesAll expiration dates prior to 6-10-2014

Karma dry dog foodsAll Lot Codes, All UPC's, All package sizesAll expiration dates prior to 6-10-2014

Mother Nature biscuits/bars/treatsAll Lot Codes, All UPC's, All package sizesAll expiration dates prior to 6-10-2014

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm357630.htm


Read more: http://www.abc2news.com//dpp/news/national/massive-pet-food-recall-announced#ixzz2aXur3iBw


----------



## buzzytoes

A friend's dog had puppies this morning. They are full American Bulldog. Both parents were white. There were 13 puppies altogether, 10 made it, nine girls and one boy. I am dying from the cuteness. Just wish I lived closer so I could squish them all!!


----------



## pixiejenna

CA-Anonymous said:


> Thank you all, Yes, he is pretty big, but he was underweight, I think I've fattened him up already in only 8 days of feeding him, lol!
> I sure wish I knew how old he is (I'm sure the Vet can guesstimate when I take him in to get checked out tomorrow,~keeping fingers crossed he doesn't have FIV or FELV because I already have two other cats....but I've grown so attached to this fella I don't think I could give him up at this point...I think our house is big enough to keep them separated permanently if circumstances called for it...
> 
> It's a little difficult to see in this pic. but he's got a big tear in one of his ears, not sure if its genetic or from a fight, but if t's from a fight, it's well healed so must have happened a long time ago.... So anyway, because of the wonky ear, I've decided to name him Holyfield (as in Evander Holyfield, famous for being bitten in the ear by Mike Tyson) .



What a cutie! I hope the vet gives him a clean bill of health.


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> A friend's dog had puppies this morning. They are full American Bulldog. Both parents were white. There were 13 puppies altogether, 10 made it, nine girls and one boy. I am dying from the cuteness. Just wish I lived closer so I could squish them all!!



Aww!


----------



## clevercat

I have such a crush on Holyfield.....
And those puppehs...cuteness overload!


----------



## ILuvShopping

awwww puppies!!!


----------



## leasul2003

I have been out of state on a business trip for the past 3 days. I was supposed to be there until the end of the week, but we finished up early. So on my way home I was on a state highway and see what I think is a cat walking under a guardrail. It was a very rural area with no houses around. I thought I might have been mistaken and drove on for a few miles. But it kept bothering me, so I turned around. Sure enough it was a cat! I pulled over to the side of the road, ran across four lanes of traffic just to see if I could get near it, or if it was feral. To my shock, this kitty was super sweet and let me pet her and even pick her up. It was obvious she had been out there for a long time. She's skin and bones and dirty and has scratches all over her nose. 

So, what do you think I did?


----------



## Cindi

So what's you new kitty's name?? 





leasul2003 said:


> I have been out of state on a business trip for the past 3 days. I was supposed to be there until the end of the week, but we finished up early. So on my way home I was on a state highway and see what I think is a cat walking under a guardrail. It was a very rural area with no houses around. I thought I might have been mistaken and drove on for a few miles. But it kept bothering me, so I turned around. Sure enough it was a cat! I pulled over to the side of the road, ran across four lanes of traffic just to see if I could get near it, or if it was feral. To my shock, this kitty was super sweet and let me pet her and even pick her up. It was obvious she had been out there for a long time. She's skin and bones and dirty and has scratches all over her nose.
> 
> So, what do you think I did?


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> So what's you new kitty's name??


 
 Belle. I'm just hoping it works out. Because she really is the sweetest thing ever. She laid on my lap the entire 1.5 hours it took me to get the rest of the way home. 

I have a grumpy pants 17 yr old that does not like to share. We will have to make a gradual introduction. I only got home 3 hours ago and she has already been to the vet, tested for FIV (it was negative thank God!), gotten a shot, been bathed and had a flea treatment and is now getting comfortable in her new home.


----------



## cats n bags

:useless:

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL catsnbags! Yes lets see pics of your new furbaby.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ditto what Cindi and Cats n Bags said!!! 

We have a feral cat down where I run by the river. Or at least I assume he is feral. I only see him sometimes but he never lets me get very close. Someone feeds him because every once in awhile there are little piles of catfood out on the bridge. Sometimes I think those kitties are the best because they know you have given them a comfortable life.


----------



## poopsie

Oh bless your heart!


----------



## leasul2003

I introduce to you my newest family member.   

She's eating really well. Mostly wet canned food. But she's not drinking. Should I be worried yet? Or give it a day and see if she drinks anything before calling the vet?

(oops, sorry for the massive size pics)


----------



## leasul2003

Ok. Never mind. Writing on this forum must be magic. As soon as I hit send she jumped off the bed and went to the water bowl. Yay!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Belle. I'm just hoping it works out. Because she really is the sweetest thing ever. She laid on my lap the entire 1.5 hours it took me to get the rest of the way home.
> 
> I have a grumpy pants 17 yr old that does not like to share. We will have to make a gradual introduction. I only got home 3 hours ago and she has already been to the vet, tested for FIV (it was negative thank God!), gotten a shot, been bathed and had a flea treatment and is now getting comfortable in her new home.



aww, I'm so happy for you!!! you are amazing to go back and pick her up. it's almost like she was waiting for someone nice to stop and take notice. poor little girl....


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2278643
> View attachment 2278645
> 
> 
> I introduce to you my newest family member.
> 
> She's eating really well. Mostly wet canned food. But she's not drinking. Should I be worried yet? Or give it a day and see if she drinks anything before calling the vet?



she's such a pretty little girl! i'm glad she's drinking too


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> Ditto what Cindi and Cats n Bags said!!!
> 
> We have a feral cat down where I run by the river. Or at least I assume he is feral. I only see him sometimes but he never lets me get very close. Someone feeds him because every once in awhile there are little piles of catfood out on the bridge. Sometimes I think those kitties are the best because they know you have given them a comfortable life.


 
We have a feral cat colony in a wooded area by a movie theater we go to. I would love to thank the person that takes care of them. They are well fed and have fresh water and houses to take shelter in.


----------



## Cindi

She is adorable!   I'm so glad she is doing well.





leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2278643
> View attachment 2278645
> 
> 
> I introduce to you my newest family member.
> 
> She's eating really well. Mostly wet canned food. But she's not drinking. Should I be worried yet? Or give it a day and see if she drinks anything before calling the vet?
> 
> (oops, sorry for the massive size pics)


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2278643
> View attachment 2278645
> 
> 
> I introduce to you my newest family member.
> 
> She's eating really well. Mostly wet canned food. But she's not drinking. Should I be worried yet? Or give it a day and see if she drinks anything before calling the vet?
> 
> (oops, sorry for the massive size pics)


 
Oh but she's beautiful! Thank you for rescuing her. The look on her face - like she can't quite believe her luck has changed. Just lovely.


----------



## cats n bags

She is a pretty little girl.  

I see a very contented young kitty in the first pic and someone looking up at her hero in the second one.


----------



## ILuvShopping

so nice of you to take her home!!


----------



## leasul2003

I just had to share these. She's already stolen me and my husband's heart. The hubby also informed me that i had misheard her when she told us her name. It's actually Bella not Belle.


----------



## Cindi

Such a sweet little face. She looks so happy and content. Welcome to TPF Bella!





leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2278797
> View attachment 2278798
> 
> I just had to share these. She's already stolen me and my husband's heart. The hubby also informed me that i had misheard her when she told us her name. It's actually Bella not Belle.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2278797
> View attachment 2278798
> 
> I just had to share these. She's already stolen me and my husband's heart. The hubby also informed me that i had misheard her when she told us her name. It's actually Bella not Belle.



 she is so sweet! she looks so peaceful and happy  she probably cannot believe her luck!

Hi Bella!


----------



## poopsie

Hai Bella!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww she looks so happy and content!! Welcome home Bella!


----------



## poopsie

I've always said that pound and found are the best


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> I've always said that pound and found are the best


----------



## pixiejenna

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2278797
> View attachment 2278798
> 
> I just had to share these. She's already stolen me and my husband's heart. The hubby also informed me that i had misheard her when she told us her name. It's actually Bella not Belle.




Aww what a cutie!


----------



## leasul2003

Cats,  We almost could have had 2 Stinky's on TPF. If Bella hadn't told me her name, I would have pegged her for a Stinky. She's got some nasty gas.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Cats,  We almost could have had 2 Stinky's on TPF. If Bella hadn't told me her name, I would have pegged her for a Stinky. She's got some nasty gas.



I took in a pregnant stray ( who weirdly enough I named Bella!!) and she had some wicked gas for the first few days I had her, the toots that came out of that girl when she was in the litter box were hilariously loud LOL

our Bellas must have had gas because of whatever they were eating in the wild?


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> I took in a pregnant stray ( who weirdly enough I named Bella!!) and she had some wicked gas for the first few days I had her, the toots that came out of that girl when she was in the litter box were hilariously loud LOL
> 
> our Bellas must have had gas because of whatever they were eating in the wild?


 
That's probably what it is. Hopefully now that I have her on a prescription canned food that is gentle on the gastro tract the gas will diminish.


----------



## cats n bags

leasul2003 said:


> Cats,  We almost could have had 2 Stinky's on TPF. If Bella hadn't told me her name, I would have pegged her for a Stinky. She's got some nasty gas.



I don't think TPF, or the world, could handle 2 Stinky kittens.  I had not planned to call my little kitten Stinky, but she insisted on it.  I happened to catch the proud moment when I finally realized that she had been telling me her name was Stinky, and she was so proud of herself for picking out her very own name.




Stinky Kitten http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## leasul2003

cats n bags said:


> I don't think TPF, or the world, could handle 2 Stinky kittens.  I had not planned to call my little kitten Stinky, but she insisted on it.  I happened to catch the proud moment when I finally realized that she had been telling me her name was Stinky, and she was so proud of herself for picking out her very own name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinky Kitten


 
Oh my! That is absolutely adorable.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I don't think TPF, or the world, could handle 2 Stinky kittens.  I had not planned to call my little kitten Stinky, but she insisted on it.  I happened to catch the proud moment when I finally realized that she had been telling me her name was Stinky, and she was so proud of herself for picking out her very own name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinky Kitten





ZOMG!!!! Baby Stinky


----------



## clevercat

^^^ ooh mini Stinks. Stinkette, perhaps?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> ^^^ ooh mini Stinks. Stinkette, perhaps?



Stinkerino--I don't know where I came up with that suffix, but there is also a Peeperino around here.  Both Peeper and Stinky are small kitties, or itty bitty short kitties.

Mr. Kitty is the teeny tiny tomcat.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Stinkerino--I don't know where I came up with that suffix, but there is also a Peeperino around here. Both Peeper and Stinky are small kitties, or itty bitty short kitties.
> 
> Mr. Kitty is the teeny tiny tomcat.


 
 Funny. Around here we have an Angelarbra and an Eammalicious.....


----------



## leasul2003

My other cat Shelby is often known as Shelboat as well as Shellbarino. Isn't it funny how that happens.  The nicknames are longer than their real names.


----------



## gazoo

'Hagar the Horrible', the new kitten, weighed .12 oz exactly 3 weeks ago when they neutered him.  We just had a vet visit for booster shots, and he is now 3.8 pounds.  I knew Mainecoons were big cats, but holy cow! 

Vet thinks he is much younger than I was told, which makes the weight gain even  more surprising to us.

Mainecoon owners, is this pretty much normal kitten growth?


----------



## gazoo

cats n bags said:


> I don't think TPF, or the world, could handle 2 Stinky kittens.  I had not planned to call my little kitten Stinky, but she insisted on it.  I happened to catch the proud moment when I finally realized that she had been telling me her name was Stinky, and she was so proud of herself for picking out her very own name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinky Kitten http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/



I love her face!!  What a doll-baby!


----------



## Cindi

Look at that face!   MaineCoon kitties grow big and fast. I can't believe they neutered him at only .12 oz. Hmmmm. I had to wait until Artemis was 3 pounds. Didn't take him long. Still I think he was 3 months. They also don't stop growing completely until they are 4 years old.   Good luck!





gazoo said:


> 'Hagar the Horrible', the new kitten, weighed .12 oz exactly 3 weeks ago when they neutered him. We just had a vet visit for booster shots, and he is now 3.8 pounds. I knew Mainecoons were big cats, but holy cow!
> 
> Vet thinks he is much younger than I was told, which makes the weight gain even more surprising to us.
> 
> Mainecoon owners, is this pretty much normal kitten growth?


----------



## Cindi

MaineCoon baby pics. The first is Artemis at 3 days and the last is Oliver at 1 months. BIG boys.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Look at that face!   MaineCoon kitties grow big and fast. I can't believe they neutered him at only .12 oz. Hmmmm. I had to wait until Artemis was 3 pounds. Didn't take him long. Still I think he was 3 months. They also don't stop growing completely until they are 4 years old.   Good luck!



Yes - the vet is having a hairy fit.  Apparently the litter was brought into animal control on 5/19 according to the paperwork I received when I adopted him, and they were all given shots that day, then the rescue org I adopted him from took the whole litter of 4 into foster care.  The second set of boosters were on 7/10 and on that day they neutered him and recorded his weight at .12 oz.  I guess he was way too young to have shots so early, according to the Vet.  Poor little guy.  Vet says he is no-where near 13 weeks as we thought.  Not sure how he can tell that since he looks gigantic to me, but I guess he knows what he is saying.  Vet was very upset to see him neutered already.  He says rescue orgs/animal control do them young, but it's hard on their systems, particularly the females.  He also said that the first vaccine shots are worthless since the momma-cat's immunity was still in play so Hagar will need yet another booster before his rabies shots.  Does this sound safe?  

Meanwhile, Wembley was also seen for the first time at this location, and the Vet's staff was scared of him, because of his breed.  Made me massively LOL.  I assured the ladies he is a marshmallow Bengal.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> MaineCoon baby pics. The first is Artemis at 3 days and the last is Oliver at 1 months. BIG boys.



SQUEEEE look at those paws!!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Yes - the vet is having a hairy fit.  Apparently the litter was brought into animal control on 5/19 according to the paperwork I received when I adopted him, and they were all given shots that day, then the rescue org I adopted him from took the whole litter of 4 into foster care.  The second set of boosters were on 7/10 and on that day they neutered him and recorded his weight at .12 oz.  I guess he was way too young to have shots so early, according to the Vet.  Poor little guy.  Vet says he is no-where near 13 weeks as we thought.  Not sure how he can tell that since he looks gigantic to me, but I guess he knows what he is saying.  Vet was very upset to see him neutered already.  He says rescue orgs/animal control do them young, but it's hard on their systems, particularly the females.  He also said that the first vaccine shots are worthless since the momma-cat's immunity was still in play so Hagar will need yet another booster before his rabies shots.  Does this sound safe?
> 
> Meanwhile, Wembley was also seen for the first time at this location, and the Vet's staff was scared of him, because of his breed.  Made me massively LOL.  I assured the ladies he is a marshmallow Bengal.


they were afraid of him!? I'd be questioning the vet staff's experience!


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> they were afraid of him!? I'd be questioning the vet staff's experience!



He was in the kennel and the female vet assistant read the chart, said "uh oh, it's a Bengal, these are crazy so I'm going to wait to weigh him until the doctor is here".  She said Bengals and Savannahs are a handful when they come in to their practice.  I felt bad that she had such a "scared vibe" around him.  By the end of the visit, she was holding him happily.


----------



## ILuvShopping

12 oz??? YIKES!!!
the shelter I foster will will neuter/spay when they're 2 months or 2 lbs. 

And i just learned recently that they don't give vaccinations until they're at least 1.5 lbs.


----------



## gazoo

ILuvShopping said:


> 12 oz??? YIKES!!!
> the shelter I foster will will neuter/spay when they're 2 months or 2 lbs.
> 
> And i just learned recently that they don't give vaccinations until they're at least 1.5 lbs.



I can only imagine how small he was when they gave the first vaccinations, if he was only .12 oz 3 weeks later at this second booster.  He seems healthy, which I guess is good but I do worry about any longterm effects of all this stuff, plus the fact that my Vet wants to vaccinate yet again before rabies.


----------



## leasul2003

Wow, that little guy got a rude awakening very early in his life. Hopefully there are no ill effects in the long term.  And man is he the cutest little guy. He looks so happy with Wembly.


----------



## buzzytoes

gazoo said:


> He was in the kennel and the female vet assistant read the chart, said "uh oh, it's a Bengal, these are crazy so I'm going to wait to weigh him until the doctor is here".  She said Bengals and Savannahs are a handful when they come in to their practice.  I felt bad that she had such a "scared vibe" around him.  By the end of the visit, she was holding him happily.


 
They would be in a for a rude surprise with my cats then if they think Bengals and Savannahs are a handful. I had to retrieve Fat Teddy from the back when he got fixed because he was swiping at people when they walked by the cage. Only time he has ever bitten me was at the vet, and he automatically gets the cat bag if he has to have blood drawn. He is just a regular old Tom Cat! 

I have issues with the whole weight rule that vets go by when neutering now. As an owner, I would still just as soon wait until they are six months old. We have a neuter clinic that comes around and there is one rescue from out of town that has brought their kittens a few times and they are usually about six weeks old when they get fixed. it freaks me out that they are so young!


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> MaineCoon baby pics. The first is Artemis at 3 days and the last is Oliver at 1 months. BIG boys.



Wow that is big for 1 month! 



gazoo said:


> Yes - the vet is having a hairy fit.  Apparently the litter was brought into animal control on 5/19 according to the paperwork I received when I adopted him, and they were all given shots that day, then the rescue org I adopted him from took the whole litter of 4 into foster care.  The second set of boosters were on 7/10 and on that day they neutered him and recorded his weight at .12 oz.  I guess he was way too young to have shots so early, according to the Vet.  Poor little guy.  Vet says he is no-where near 13 weeks as we thought.  Not sure how he can tell that since he looks gigantic to me, but I guess he knows what he is saying.  Vet was very upset to see him neutered already.  He says rescue orgs/animal control do them young, but it's hard on their systems, particularly the females.  He also said that the first vaccine shots are worthless since the momma-cat's immunity was still in play so Hagar will need yet another booster before his rabies shots.  Does this sound safe?
> 
> Meanwhile, Wembley was also seen for the first time at this location, and the Vet's staff was scared of him, because of his breed.  Made me massively LOL.  I assured the ladies he is a marshmallow Bengal.



Aww glad to see that they are snuggle buddys already! I can't believe they neutered him before he was even one pound I wonder if it's just a error in the records. Is your vet familiar with the rescue you got him from? My vet is pretty familiar with most of the rescues in our area(she helps them out). I know if she saw something like that happening she would speak to the head of the rescue about it.


----------



## Cindi

I wonder if he wasn't actually 1.2 pounds and the tech wrote it wrong?? I am glad to hear he is doing well. I never heard that Bengals were a handful at the vet's. I know they have a lot of energy and need to be kept entertained to be happy. Or is that not true as well??





gazoo said:


> I can only imagine how small he was when they gave the first vaccinations, if he was only .12 oz 3 weeks later at this second booster. He seems healthy, which I guess is good but I do worry about any longterm effects of all this stuff, plus the fact that my Vet wants to vaccinate yet again before rabies.


----------



## gazoo

pixiejenna said:


> Is your vet familiar with the rescue you got him from? My vet is pretty familiar with most of the rescues in our area(she helps them out). I know if she saw something like that happening she would speak to the head of the rescue about it.




The rescue group I got him from is over 175 miles away from where we live, so no, the vet doesn't know them.  I wanted a Mainecoon kitten and had to expand my searches to find him.  We got lucky as most of the breeders are in the same town as the rescue org we adopted from.  It was a long trip!


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> I wonder if he wasn't actually 1.2 pounds and the tech wrote it wrong?? I am glad to hear he is doing well. I never heard that Bengals were a handful at the vet's. I know they have a lot of energy and need to be kept entertained to be happy. Or is that not true as well??



This is the only possibility that makes sense.  Hagar and his litter mates were far  larger than the other kittens at the rescue group, and they were all 8 weeks allegedly.  He was super skinny and boney, but still large-boned.  There were various litters of Siamese and they were noticeably smaller than Hagar's bunch.

Our Bengal is completely non-aggressive.  He hates baths and will moan pitifully, but does not bite, hiss or growl.  He only ever hissed at Hagar in the beginning.  He isn't destructive at all either, doesn't even get on our bed unless invited.  I understand though that most of them can be a bit more forward with their demands.  He _*is *_very clingy and nosey and insists on being by us at all times.  Bengals bond very strongly with their family.  He takes a closed door between him and you_ very personally_.  We're home full time, so his attention is usually kept between all the goings on, but I suspect that were he home alone all day, he'd be miserable and maybe act out.  I've read that they can be animal aggressive, having a high prey drive, but are usually good with humans.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Yay! Holyfield got a clean bill of health and an age estimation from the vet of 6 yrs. +/- 1 yr. so he's right around the same age as my other two who are 7 (male) and 5 (female). I bought two baby gates and had them stacked in a doorway so Holyfield could at least roam 1/2 the house as I could tell he was getting cooped up just inside the basement.

So after 4 days of between the gate stares, last night I let the two males Holyfield and my fat cat Tux meet and it went well!  Only a couple hisses from Holyfield but no aggressive contact at all, so now my female Trixie is the one relegated to the third floor of our townhouse because she was the one who started a fight with Holyfield the first day I'd bought him into the house. 

Eventually I'll try to re-introduce them, but for now, I have a content 3 cat home once again.  Here they are (Holyfields hiding a little bit as he's scared of Tux I guess because of his size, he's 20 lbs. over Holyfield's 13) playing with a new toy I bought (one of many + catnip) to bribe them into liking each other!!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> He was in the kennel and the female vet assistant read the chart, said "uh oh, it's a Bengal, these are crazy so I'm going to wait to weigh him until the doctor is here".  She said Bengals and Savannahs are a handful when they come in to their practice.  I felt bad that she had such a "scared vibe" around him.  By the end of the visit, she was holding him happily.



aw ok good! wembley won her over


----------



## Candice0985

CA-Anonymous said:


> Yay! Holyfield got a clean bill of health and an age estimation from the vet of 6 yrs. +/- 1 yr. so he's right around the same age as my other two who are 7 (male) and 5 (female). I bought two baby gates and had them stacked in a doorway so Holyfield could at least roam 1/2 the house as I could tell he was getting cooped up just inside the basement.
> 
> So after 4 days of between the gate stares, last night I let the two males Holyfield and my fat cat Tux meet and it went well!  Only a couple hisses from Holyfield but no aggressive contact at all, so now my female Trixie is the one relegated to the third floor of our townhouse because she was the one who started a fight with Holyfield the first day I'd bought him into the house.
> 
> Eventually I'll try to re-introduce them, but for now, I have a content 3 cat home once again.  Here they are (Holyfields hiding a little bit as he's scared of Tux I guess because of his size, he's 20 lbs. over Holyfield's 13) playing with a new toy I bought (one of many + catnip) to bribe them into liking each other!!



so glad to hear introductions are going well! now for Trixie and everything will be great


----------



## leasul2003

I hope the introduction of my new little one goes as well as Holyfield's is going. Shelby has been an only child since her sister died about 6 years ago and the last time we tried to introduce a new cat it went so poorly we had to give him back to his previous owners. But Shelby has mellowed out in the past years. She's 17 now and sleeps on our bed for the majority of the day. So I'm hoping with a slow introduction she will at least accept Bella. I don't expect they will ever be best friends.


----------



## pixiejenna

gazoo said:


> The rescue group I got him from is over 175 miles away from where we live, so no, the vet doesn't know them.  I wanted a Mainecoon kitten and had to expand my searches to find him.  We got lucky as most of the breeders are in the same town as the rescue org we adopted from.  It was a long trip!



Sorry I forgot you got him so far away!



CA-Anonymous said:


> Yay! Holyfield got a clean bill of health and an age estimation from the vet of 6 yrs. +/- 1 yr. so he's right around the same age as my other two who are 7 (male) and 5 (female). I bought two baby gates and had them stacked in a doorway so Holyfield could at least roam 1/2 the house as I could tell he was getting cooped up just inside the basement.
> 
> So after 4 days of between the gate stares, last night I let the two males Holyfield and my fat cat Tux meet and it went well!  Only a couple hisses from Holyfield but no aggressive contact at all, so now my female Trixie is the one relegated to the third floor of our townhouse because she was the one who started a fight with Holyfield the first day I'd bought him into the house.
> 
> Eventually I'll try to re-introduce them, but for now, I have a content 3 cat home once again.  Here they are (Holyfields hiding a little bit as he's scared of Tux I guess because of his size, he's 20 lbs. over Holyfield's 13) playing with a new toy I bought (one of many + catnip) to bribe them into liking each other!!



Glad to hear Holyfield is in good shape and has already won over one of your cats. I hope Trixie will warms up to him too and their re-introduction goes smoothly.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok totally random question I thought I'd ask here since you guys are so knowledgeable. I went to the pet store to pick up more food and because I'm a 5 year old kid I always have to check out all the pets in the store and I spend extra time ogling the cats/kitties. Dose it mean anything when a cat/kitten sleeps in the litter box? One of the cats they had was sleeping inside the litter box, I've seen it a few times before at shelters where a cat would be either sitting or sleeping in their litter box. It just seems odd to me that they would want to hang out or sleep in the same spot where they go to the bathroom. Especially when they have a bed or blanket a foot away they could be laying on.


----------



## cats n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Ok totally random question I thought I'd ask here since you guys are so knowledgeable. I went to the pet store to pick up more food and because I'm a 5 year old kid I always have to check out all the pets in the store and I spend extra time ogling the cats/kitties. Dose it mean anything when a cat/kitten sleeps in the litter box? One of the cats they had was sleeping inside the litter box, I've seen it a few times before at shelters where a cat would be either sitting or sleeping in their litter box. It just seems odd to me that they would want to hang out or sleep in the same spot where they go to the bathroom. Especially when they have a bed or blanket a foot away they could be laying on.



I think nervous cats do this to calm themselves.  If you go to the kennel area at your vet clinic, you would probably find a lot of scared cats sitting in their litter boxes too.  It might seem kind of icky, but generally, the litter boxes in a kennel are kept clean, so they probably aren't too bad for sleeping in.


----------



## Cindi

Perfectly normal. A lot of the kittens I foster start out in the litterbox and come out once they feel more sure about their surroundings. 







pixiejenna said:


> Ok totally random question I thought I'd ask here since you guys are so knowledgeable. I went to the pet store to pick up more food and because I'm a 5 year old kid I always have to check out all the pets in the store and I spend extra time ogling the cats/kitties. Dose it mean anything when a cat/kitten sleeps in the litter box? One of the cats they had was sleeping inside the litter box, I've seen it a few times before at shelters where a cat would be either sitting or sleeping in their litter box. It just seems odd to me that they would want to hang out or sleep in the same spot where they go to the bathroom. Especially when they have a bed or blanket a foot away they could be laying on.


----------



## leasul2003

Ditto what Cats and Cindi said. It is a sign that the cat is insecure or scared.


----------



## pixiejenna

cats n bags said:


> I think nervous cats do this to calm themselves.  If you go to the kennel area at your vet clinic, you would probably find a lot of scared cats sitting in their litter boxes too.  It might seem kind of icky, but generally, the litter boxes in a kennel are kept clean, so they probably aren't too bad for sleeping in.





Cindi said:


> Perfectly normal. A lot of the kittens I foster start out in the litterbox and come out once they feel more sure about their surroundings.





leasul2003 said:


> Ditto what Cats and Cindi said. It is a sign that the cat is insecure or scared.



Thanks for the info! It just seemed me as odd. Now I feel even more sad for that poor cattie knowing it's because she's nervous/scared.


----------



## Cindi

I love this.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Le sigh.....so cute.


----------



## leasul2003

Well, I've been keeping the two kitties separated from each other; at the same time trying to get them used to each others smell. Yesterday and today they caught sight of each other and there was a lot of hissing and spitting. I know it's early days yet, but I really hope that they will eventually get used to each other. 

Also, I'm feeling a little down. My older kitty, Shelby, is losing weight. She's down to 5.8 lbs and I had to take her to the vet get fluids because she was dehydrated. She's 17 and has CRF. I just can't stand the thought of losing her any time soon.


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul


----------



## leasul2003

Where's everyone been the last couple days?


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Where's everyone been the last couple days?



I know! I checked in today to see if there was any updates or cute pictures....very quiet here!


----------



## poopsie

soooooo busy at work...................and the commute


----------



## buzzytoes

I have no excuse other than I was PMSing so I pretty much hate the world. 

I am getting ready for our next Humane Society event though. We are having a dog show (just silly contests like Best Dressed), a cake walk for dogs, and weiner dog races. I am the chair of the event and there is nothing I hate more than organizing stuff. Ugh.


----------



## leasul2003

Poopsie, I do not miss those commuting days. When I lived in Indianapolis, I had a 35 mile commute. When we moved to Cincinnati, it dropped to 6 miles. So much nicer. Of course the craziness of work didn't change. 

Buzzy, Ugh. I always hate that time of the month.


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> Poopsie, I do not miss those commuting days. When I lived in Indianapolis, I had a 35 mile commute. When we moved to Cincinnati, it dropped to 6 miles. So much nicer. Of course the craziness of work didn't change.
> 
> Buzzy, Ugh. I always hate that time of the month.





Less than 30 miles and it took the full hour and a half today


----------



## leasul2003

^^ Eeww. Sounds like a lot of stop & go traffic. That's always the worst.


----------



## pixiejenna

Leasul2003 I'm sorry to hear Shelby isn't doing well I'll be sending good thoughts her way.

I'm on vacay and I am missing my little man Zorro. I hope he's doing ok at the vet ESP since he's still having his IBS issues. We gave them all the holistic meds we've been using and they didn't have any issues with them, my dad actually got to talk to our vet about them when we dropped him off. If I didn't have some major family drama going on I wouldn't have gone away :-/


----------



## buzzytoes

I am such a sucker. We are gone for two nights and I already missed my animals the first night! Checked into the hotel tonight and it is a pet friendly hotel and the first thing you see when you walk through their doors is a big sign with polaroids of their furry guests. Love it!


----------



## leasul2003

So a question for anyone that has rescued kitties. Bella was the sweetest and cuddliest little critter when I first brought her home. It's been almost 2 weeks now and she has certainly gotten very comfortable in her new household (even though she still has not officially met Shelby yet.)  She's still sweet, but doesn't want to be held or cuddled anymore. The hubby and I joke that she suckered us by pretending to be a cuddle bug and once she knew we were hooked, her real personality came out. 

So any thoughts? Is she just so comfortable now that her true personality has come out, or is it possible that she's still trying to gain confidence and might go back to being the cuddle bug. I just don't know if rescues might go through stages of adjustment or not.


----------



## buzzytoes

So I think the flies finally got to the Moose (or at least I assume that's what it was) but she seems to be making the spots worse rather than letting them scab over and go away. I am wondering if I should soak a warm wash cloth and soak the scabs off myself so that maybe she will stop itching? Or just keep checking them? One of them seems scabbier today so I think she is still scratching. I should be getting some more melaleuca oil shortly so I can go back to applying that and just use lavender in the meantime. They are almost in exactly the same spot on each ear so it's kinda weird.


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> So a question for anyone that has rescued kitties. Bella was the sweetest and cuddliest little critter when I first brought her home. It's been almost 2 weeks now and she has certainly gotten very comfortable in her new household (even though she still has not officially met Shelby yet.)  She's still sweet, but doesn't want to be held or cuddled anymore. The hubby and I joke that she suckered us by pretending to be a cuddle bug and once she knew we were hooked, her real personality came out.
> 
> So any thoughts? Is she just so comfortable now that her true personality has come out, or is it possible that she's still trying to gain confidence and might go back to being the cuddle bug. I just don't know if rescues might go through stages of adjustment or not.


 
I think that's just a cat thing, rescued or not!


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> So a question for anyone that has rescued kitties. Bella was the sweetest and cuddliest little critter when I first brought her home. It's been almost 2 weeks now and she has certainly gotten very comfortable in her new household (even though she still has not officially met Shelby yet.)  She's still sweet, but doesn't want to be held or cuddled anymore. The hubby and I joke that she suckered us by pretending to be a cuddle bug and once she knew we were hooked, her real personality came out.
> 
> So any thoughts? Is she just so comfortable now that her true personality has come out, or is it possible that she's still trying to gain confidence and might go back to being the cuddle bug. I just don't know if rescues might go through stages of adjustment or not.



Oh I think that's - as Buzzy says - a cat thing. When I bought Norton home from the shelter he spent the first night snuggled into me and any time I moved, he moved to get closer. The next night and obviously feeling he had done enough to make me fall for him, he plonked himself at the far end of the bed and refused to move. They are such funny little characters.


----------



## pixiejenna

So we got home late last night from vacay, it was so sad to come home to no cat. We picked Zorro up from the vet this morning. And to our shock they told us he had perfect poops the whole time he was there and the holistic stuff we got him is working great! We were in complete shock because i kid you not that he was having purely solid liquid poops till we dropped him off. He's had one poop since he's come home it was pretty solid, a tad soft.  I hope it stays this way I don't know if it's the holistic meds or if being at the vet for so long scared him straight. He ran around crying a bit when we first got home, that made me sad it made me think he was looking for his brother . After that stint he was very excited to be home and was all over us and couldn't keep still for a minute.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear the new treatment seems to be working!


----------



## gazoo

pixiejenna said:


> So we got home late last night from vacay, it was so sad to come home to no cat. We picked Zorro up from the vet this morning. And to our shock they told us he had perfect poops the whole time he was there and the holistic stuff we got him is working great! We were in complete shock because i kid you not that he was having purely solid liquid poops till we dropped him off. He's had one poop since he's come home it was pretty solid, a tad soft.  I hope it stays this way I don't know if it's the holistic meds or if being at the vet for so long scared him straight. He ran around crying a bit when we first got home, that made me sad it made me think he was looking for his brother . After that stint he was very excited to be home and was all over us and couldn't keep still for a minute.



That is wonderful news!


----------



## ILuvShopping

leasul2003 said:


> So a question for anyone that has rescued kitties. Bella was the sweetest and cuddliest little critter when I first brought her home. It's been almost 2 weeks now and she has certainly gotten very comfortable in her new household (even though she still has not officially met Shelby yet.)  She's still sweet, but doesn't want to be held or cuddled anymore. The hubby and I joke that she suckered us by pretending to be a cuddle bug and once she knew we were hooked, her real personality came out.
> 
> So any thoughts? Is she just so comfortable now that her true personality has come out, or is it possible that she's still trying to gain confidence and might go back to being the cuddle bug. I just don't know if rescues might go through stages of adjustment or not.



it's possible she was craving attention when she was a stray. Cats tend to do that. If they are away from their humans they will want any attention they can get (if they're used to it) but once they have their fill they are good for awhile. I'm sure she'll be in the cuddle mood every once in awhile 

My cats normally don't want a whole lot to do with me when i'm home (except shooter, he seems to think he needs to sit on my lap ALL the the time). but when i'm gone for a few days and I get back they are all over me for a day or so and then they go back to doing their own thing.


----------



## pixiejenna

Grrr I spoke too soon, late last night he had a completely runny poop along with crying. However this morning he had a much more solid poop also with crying but not in the box. I am very frustrated with this! I really want to get him a buddy soon but still unsure about bringing in a new kitten/cat if he's still not getting his business done in the box. I don't want to encourage a new guy/girl to start doing the same and have twice as many messes to clean up. Hopefully they stay more towards the solid side for the rest of the week.


----------



## ILuvShopping

sorry pixie   that would be frustrating.


----------



## gazoo

pixiejenna said:


> Grrr I spoke too soon, late last night he had a completely runny poop along with crying. However this morning he had a much more solid poop also with crying but not in the box. I am very frustrated with this! I really want to get him a buddy soon but still unsure about bringing in a new kitten/cat if he's still not getting his business done in the box. I don't want to encourage a new guy/girl to start doing the same and have twice as many messes to clean up. Hopefully they stay more towards the solid side for the rest of the week.



Could the staff have exaggerated?  I know there is no way to know, but it sounds to me like the new environment distracted him from his grief over his missing buddy, or they stretched the truth to make you feel at ease.

I used to board my late dog, a tiny Brussels Griffon that was notoriously anxious, and due to a move starting using a new vet/boarding facility when I had to travel.  They'd swear up and down that he was never upset/anxious/moody, but always perfect with them.  I usually rolled my eyes at it.  He'd NEVER gotten a good report anywhere else. 

Anyway - I hope he feels better soon.  For his sake and yours.


----------



## pixiejenna

gazoo said:


> Could the staff have exaggerated?  I know there is no way to know, but it sounds to me like the new environment distracted him from his grief over his missing buddy, or they stretched the truth to make you feel at ease.
> 
> I used to board my late dog, a tiny Brussels Griffon that was notoriously anxious, and due to a move starting using a new vet/boarding facility when I had to travel.  They'd swear up and down that he was never upset/anxious/moody, but always perfect with them.  I usually rolled my eyes at it.  He'd NEVER gotten a good report anywhere else.
> 
> Anyway - I hope he feels better soon.  For his sake and yours.



I don't think they'd exaggerate because they know we've been dealing with this problem for a while. I could see the new environment maybe distracting him/giving him something else to think about. I half wonder if maybe being around other cats even though they weren't in the same cage as him was calming to him because he wasn't really alone. The last time he left him there was a while ago, it was with his big brother(the first one to pass) and he did fine but his big brother was very depressed. All the helpers fell in love with his big brother because of his sad face lol.


----------



## Cindi

Well crap, the bag of dog food I bought on Saturday is on today's recall list. What do I feed her in now? Won't a new food upset her stomach? UGH!

http://www.chicagonow.com/steve-dales-pet-world/2013/08/iams-eukanuba-recalls-dry-pet-foods/


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Well crap, the bag of dog food I bought on Saturday is on today's recall list. What do I feed her in now? Won't a new food upset her stomach? UGH!
> 
> http://www.chicagonow.com/steve-dales-pet-world/2013/08/iams-eukanuba-recalls-dry-pet-foods/



Did you check your lot number against the recalled lot numbers?  If you are desperate, you might try calling around to see if someone has a lot that wasn't recalled.  Otherwise, you could try mixing a new food in with some of the old food (if you have any left) and hope you don't have any problems.


----------



## Cindi

The numbers match unfortunately. Luckily I didn't get to that bag yet so I still have some of the last bag left. If I buy a new bag this weekend will it be safe for her to eat?





cats n bags said:


> Did you check your lot number against the recalled lot numbers? If you are desperate, you might try calling around to see if someone has a lot that wasn't recalled. Otherwise, you could try mixing a new food in with some of the old food (if you have any left) and hope you don't have any problems.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> The numbers match unfortunately. Luckily I didn't get to that bag yet so I still have some of the last bag left. If I buy a new bag this weekend will it be safe for her to eat?



I would still check lot numbers to be sure.  Stores should have pulled all of the recalled food, so if you find some, it SHOULD be safe.  It might be older or newer than the recalled lot.  The tricky part will be whether the stores have any in stock if they pulled everything and haven't gotten their new shipments.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks, I will definitely take the list with me. Hopefully a large store like Petsmart will have replenished their supply by the weekend. 




cats n bags said:


> I would still check lot numbers to be sure. Stores should have pulled all of the recalled food, so if you find some, it SHOULD be safe. It might be older or newer than the recalled lot. The tricky part will be whether the stores have any in stock if they pulled everything and haven't gotten their new shipments.


----------



## emhachem

Hi everyone, I am a new mom to a beautiful kitten. I currently lived in Beirut, Lebanon and the store where I got Princess Chloe said she's imported from France. They didn't know the name of the breed in English though ( only Arabic) any experts that can tell me if they know what she may be?


----------



## Cindi

Gorgeous is what she is! Congrats on your adoption of Princess Chloe. I am not sure about her breed. I'm sure someone here will know. Welcome to TPF Princess Chloe. 





emhachem said:


> Hi everyone, I am a new mom to a beautiful kitten. I currently lived in Beirut, Lebanon and the store where I got Princess Chloe said she's imported from France. They didn't know the name of the breed in English though ( only Arabic) any experts that can tell me if they know what she may be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296337


----------



## emhachem

Thank you  she's really so pretty I can't take my eyes off of her. She has two different colored eyes not sure if you could tell. One very blue the other very green. I like reading and always try to get info. But every time I google I just find "deaf white cat two different colored eyes" so I'm trying to steer clear of google right now.


----------



## Cindi

My first thought was Turkish Angora. What do you think??

http://www.cat-breed-info.com/turkish-angora-cat-breed.html





emhachem said:


> Thank you  she's really so pretty I can't take my eyes off of her. She has two different colored eyes not sure if you could tell. One very blue the other very green. I like reading and always try to get info. But every time I google I just find "deaf white cat two different colored eyes" so I'm trying to steer clear of google right now.


----------



## emhachem

That's what I thought too! Her litter mates looked more like the Internet pictures I found. She just developed a very sweet look different from them. Thank you, I believe it's right.


----------



## poopsie

She is a very pretty kitty!


----------



## emhachem

poopsie2 said:


> She is a very pretty kitty!



Thank you!


----------



## pixiejenna

emhachem said:


> Hi everyone, I am a new mom to a beautiful kitten. I currently lived in Beirut, Lebanon and the store where I got Princess Chloe said she's imported from France. They didn't know the name of the breed in English though ( only Arabic) any experts that can tell me if they know what she may be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296337



Sorry I don't know what bread she is but she's beautiful!


----------



## Candice0985

emhachem said:


> Hi everyone, I am a new mom to a beautiful kitten. I currently lived in Beirut, Lebanon and the store where I got Princess Chloe said she's imported from France. They didn't know the name of the breed in English though ( only Arabic) any experts that can tell me if they know what she may be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296337



she is soooo cute!!


----------



## emhachem

pixiejenna said:


> Sorry I don't know what bread she is but she's beautiful!



Thank you! I think cindi was right. The Turkish Angora looks so much like her.


----------



## emhachem

Candice0985 said:


> she is soooo cute!!



Thank you


----------



## madamefifi

She is beautiful! I have a definite weakness for odd-eyed white cats, my Henrietta being one, though she is just a plain old cat, as far as I know, with a short coat.


----------



## leasul2003

She is a beauty! And ordinarily it is only white cats with two blues eyes that are deaf. So she should be just fine.


----------



## leasul2003

We've had Bella for 2 weeks now. The DH got curious to see how much weight she had put on since she was very underweight when got her. Well, drumroll please. She has gone from 6 lbs to 8 lbs! I didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## pixiejenna

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2296790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had Bella for 2 weeks now. The DH got curious to see how much weight she had put on since she was very underweight when got her. Well, drumroll please. She has gone from 6 lbs to 8 lbs! I didn't even know that was possible.



Good job Bella! She must be very content with a full belly.


----------



## poopsie

She looks great


----------



## Cindi

Bella must be feeling much better. She is adorable. Great job Bella!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2296790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had Bella for 2 weeks now. The DH got curious to see how much weight she had put on since she was very underweight when got her. Well, drumroll please. She has gone from 6 lbs to 8 lbs! I didn't even know that was possible.



she looks really good! it seems indoor life suits Bella!


----------



## buzzytoes

Princess Chloe is gorgeous!! Love the two colored eyes!


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2296790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had Bella for 2 weeks now. The DH got curious to see how much weight she had put on since she was very underweight when got her. Well, drumroll please. She has gone from 6 lbs to 8 lbs! I didn't even know that was possible.



I can tell from the picture alone she has gained weight! She looks much healthier!


----------



## leasul2003

Thanks all! She seems much more content. I can also tell she is feeling more secure, as she is no longer trying to charge my other kitty, Shelby, through the pet gate. They can be in the same room with no blood shed. There are a lot of hisses and growls on Shelby's part, but Bella mostly ignores her. We are still keeping them separated most of the time. No unsupervised visits especially since Shelby has no claws and Bella has them. BTW, Bella is polydactyl. I am so excited about that. For some reason I have always wanted a kitty with thumbs. Crazy, I know.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> Thanks all! She seems much more content. I can also tell she is feeling more secure, as she is no longer trying to charge my other kitty, Shelby, through the pet gate. They can be in the same room with no blood shed. There are a lot of hisses and growls on Shelby's part, but Bella mostly ignores her. We are still keeping them separated most of the time. No unsupervised visits especially since Shelby has no claws and Bella has them. BTW, Bella is polydactyl. I am so excited about that. For some reason I have always wanted a kitty with thumbs. Crazy, I know.



I love Polydactyl kitties!  I was once told they're good luck!


----------



## Cindi

Really? I never heard that. I guess I am double lucky. 





gazoo said:


> I love Polydactyl kitties! I was once told they're good luck!


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Really? I never heard that. I guess I am double lucky.



A very weathered old sailor (looking the part quite well, shock of white hair, bright white beard, bright blue twinkling eyes, in a Pea Coat) told me.  He was aboard his old wooden sail boat and had a Polydactyl that would leave the boat and visit the other boats and dock.  A lovely orange older male.  The sailor said he didn't allow women aboard "whilst out on the blue water", as women are notorious bad luck at sea (this said with a wink), but that Polydactyl cats were good luck.   Eccentric, but kinda cute.


----------



## poopsie

We always referred to them as double paws


----------



## gazoo

Our new kitten, Hagar, has developed an appetite for sunscreen.  Specifically sunscreen on me.  Every day now he jumps on me whenever I sit and avidly starts to lick my décolletage and arms.  Can't be good for him and feels like a waste of sunscreen.  I can't imagine that there remains any after his sandpaper tongue.  Aside from that, he is as crazy as ever, climbing everything and being naughty as if his life depends on it.  Except for Wembley, he has the household wrapped around his hairy little mitt.


----------



## clevercat

Oh I love that peekture of the two boys together, *gazoo!* The look on Wembley T Womble's face is priceless.


----------



## leasul2003

You have got to frame the picture of those two boys. That is such a great picture!


----------



## gazoo

Yes - poor Wembley is not amused much these days.  There is a startling contrast in their temperaments.  Wembley is very eager to please hoomins (NOT Hagar so much) and polite above all things.  Hagar, well, he's the wild child.  No sense of personal space or decorum.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i love the wide-eyed kitten look! so cute!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Gazoo love the pics of Hagar. Hopefully when Hagar calms down from the kitty crazies he'll get along with Wembley better. He is very unimpressed with his new bro in that pic lol.


----------



## buzzytoes

Love the Womble's face in that pic! He is looking so annoyed while Hagar looks the picture of innocence. So cute!


----------



## gazoo

I'd never tried the kitten grass you buy and grow yourself.  Massive hit with the boys.  They even shared nicely.  

I thought I was buying a catnip plant, didn't stop to really read the packaging I found in the pet isle, and when it sprouted without leaves I had to google to see what  it actually was.  I had no idea kitties liked oat grass.  Took 4 days to sprout from seeds; it smelled amazing.


----------



## Cindi

They are just adorable!. I bought kitty grass before and my cats peed on it. 






gazoo said:


> I'd never tried the kitten grass you buy and grow yourself. Massive hit with the boys. They even shared nicely.
> 
> I thought I was buying a catnip plant, didn't stop to really read the packaging I found in the pet isle, and when it sprouted without leaves I had to google to see what it actually was. I had no idea kitties liked oat grass. Took 4 days to sprout from seeds; it smelled amazing.


----------



## buzzytoes

This is Gus. He came out to play last night during our board meeting but did not want any paparazzi pictures so this was all I got. Love the squooshy grumpy faced gators!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwwwww!  Gus is adorable!


----------



## gazoo

Gus has a very luuvable grumpy face!


----------



## buzzytoes

That was supposed to say gatos, not gators. LOL


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> That was supposed to say gatos, not gators. LOL








I love your typos 

much better than the 'originals'


----------



## clevercat

Bwahaha at gator, buzzy! And Gus is adorable


----------



## leasul2003

I am so glad you cleared that up. I was wondering if you had a pet you hadn't told us about.  What a cute little bugger.


----------



## buzzytoes

Auto correct will get you every time! Sometimes it's helpful, but most often it is not.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> I'd never tried the kitten grass you buy and grow yourself.  Massive hit with the boys.  They even shared nicely.
> 
> I thought I was buying a catnip plant, didn't stop to really read the packaging I found in the pet isle, and when it sprouted without leaves I had to google to see what  it actually was.  I had no idea kitties liked oat grass.  Took 4 days to sprout from seeds; it smelled amazing.


my kitties looove cat grass!!! when I bring a new one home they attack it and give it a good trim 



Cindi said:


> They are just adorable!. I bought kitty grass before and my cats peed on it.






buzzytoes said:


> This is Gus. He came out to play last night during our board meeting but did not want any paparazzi pictures so this was all I got. Love the squooshy grumpy faced gators!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302236


Gus is soo cute!



buzzytoes said:


> That was supposed to say gatos, not gators. LOL


is a gatos a breed?


----------



## pixiejenna

Candice0985 said:


> is a gatos a breed?



Gato means cat in Spanish.


----------



## Candice0985

pixiejenna said:


> Gato means cat in Spanish.



oh lol oops! thanks


----------



## leasul2003

Bella update... she acts like a cat now. When we first got her she didn't know how to play. You name the toy, we tried it. Now, she chases toys and attacks them. It's so fun to watch.

She and Shelby are still being kept apart because the second time they shared a room, they went at it. Bella has the second floor to herself and Shelby has the first. The DH says they have joint custody of us, because we will put Shelby in our bedroom to let Bella hang out with us for awhile. Usually there are 2-3 cat swaps a night.  

We have a baby gate up to separate them and they can see each other. Sometimes there are stare downs but sometimes there are hisses. I'm still trying to stay hopeful, but it's frustrating. I know it's only been 3 weeks and there has been improvement, but...


----------



## buzzytoes

Sometimes I wonder if I am crazy. Headed out to Nebraska (eight hours away) this weekend to pick up a friend's dog and give him a place to stay for a few weeks. My friend's husband T had to give up his dog awhile back (not really sure why) and he found out that the family that took him had since turned him over to a shelter in ID. He immediately drove from MN to ID to pick up his dog, and now their landlord is telling them to get the dog out of the house. So will be coming to stay with me for a couple weeks while they get a new place. He is a chocolate lab, about eight years old, and his name is Warren. Apparently he's just a big lazy bum.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder why the family they gave him to turned him over to a shelter and didn't tell him, poor Warren. He's lucky to have a friend like you to help take care of him for a few weeks.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh wow, how amazing that he drove all that way when he found out!!


----------



## renza

I'm not a regular participant in this thread but I am wondering if anyone else has experience with their dogs getting mast cell tumors repeatedly? Our fur baby had a large mast cell tumor removed from her butt last summer, and the biopsy came back "low grade" and that they fully removed the cancer, Unfortunately, it looks like she may have another one. We have just scheduled her mass removal for a small mass on her face (the cytology on this one came back "suspicious" but inconclusive). I am wondering if this will just be a recurring problem for the rest of her life. Her age is estimated since she was a stray but she is around 12 or 13 years old.


----------



## cherrycookies

renza said:


> I'm not a regular participant in this thread but I am wondering if anyone else has experience with their dogs getting mast cell tumors repeatedly? Our fur baby had a large mast cell tumor removed from her butt last summer, and the biopsy came back "low grade" and that they fully removed the cancer, Unfortunately, it looks like she may have another one. We have just scheduled her mass removal for a small mass on her face (the cytology on this one came back "suspicious" but inconclusive). I am wondering if this will just be a recurring problem for the rest of her life. Her age is estimated since she was a stray but she is around 12 or 13 years old.



I am sorry to hear that. Perhaps a vet maybe better equipped to answer you. Keeping fingers crossed for your baby!


----------



## cherrycookies

My chihuahuas are potty trained in the house. They have their own toilet & are trained not to potty anywhere else in the house. I used to take them for walks in the evenings after work.

Now i take them for a walk 1st thing in the morning. They poo outside & i still leave pee pads in their toilet during the day as usual. I noticed 1 of them do not pee in the house anymore which means he only pees once a day during our morning walks. I have tried to encourage him to pee at the pee pads in his toilet where he used to but he refused.

Is that normal & healthy for him? He seems fine but just worried him holding his pee, can't be good for him. I leave their water bowel out all day for them too.


----------



## renza

cherrycookies said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Perhaps a vet maybe better equipped to answer you. Keeping fingers crossed for your baby!


I think the vet said that if she has had them she is likely to have more (that's why we are going ahead with removing this one even though the pathologist said it was suspicious but couldn't definitively say that it was a mast cell tumor), but I was hoping to hear some positive stories from other pet owners.  If she keeps getting them not only will we run out of money to keep getting them removed, but as she gets older she may not be able to continue undergoing anesthesia for the surgeries.


----------



## cherrycookies

renza said:


> I think the vet said that if she has had them she is likely to have more (that's why we are going ahead with removing this one even though the pathologist said it was suspicious but couldn't definitively say that it was a mast cell tumor), but I was hoping to hear some positive stories from other pet owners.  If she keeps getting them not only will we run out of money to keep getting them removed, but as she gets older she may not be able to continue undergoing anesthesia for the surgeries.



I sure hope other pet owners with such experience will chime in soon. But before you make any decision, what is the average life expectancy of your dog breed? That may help to gauge. Cos for my chihuahuas, their life expectancy are much longer than most breeds, not uncommon for them to live till 20.


----------



## poopsie

renza said:


> I'm not a regular participant in this thread but I am wondering if anyone else has experience with their dogs getting mast cell tumors repeatedly? Our fur baby had a large mast cell tumor removed from her butt last summer, and the biopsy came back "low grade" and that they fully removed the cancer, Unfortunately, it looks like she may have another one. We have just scheduled her mass removal for a small mass on her face (the cytology on this one came back "suspicious" but inconclusive). I am wondering if this will just be a recurring problem for the rest of her life. Her age is estimated since she was a stray but she is around 12 or 13 years old.




I am sorry to hear this. i have no experience at all with dogs but went through several breast cancer surgeries with one of my cats. It was awful
As this is a catch all thread you might want to start a new thread about this specific topic. It might get more views that way.

Good luck!


----------



## buzzytoes

Renza I don't have any experience, just wanted to wish you luck! It might be useful to start a new thread cuz it might catch someone's eye who doesn't necessarily read this thread.

Cherry - I don't think it's bad so long as he is actually going a lot the one time he goes. If he is going once a day and it's only a tiny bit then something may be plugged up.

Apparently my Fat Teddy has decided he is old and doesn't give a crap, just like Darius. Twice now he had peed right in front of me in just random spots as if he has no idea what a litter box is. I don't recall this happening with either of the cats we had growing up! Although they were indoor/outdoor cats and didn't have a litter box so maybe that's why.


----------



## renza

poopsie2 said:


> I am sorry to hear this. i have no experience at all with dogs but went through several breast cancer surgeries with one of my cats. It was awful
> As this is a catch all thread you might want to start a new thread about this specific topic. It might get more views that way.





buzzytoes said:


> Renza I don't have any experience, just wanted to wish you luck! It might be useful to start a new thread cuz it might catch someone's eye who doesn't necessarily read this thread.


Thank you both for the well wishes. Poopsie, I'm sorry to hear about your cat. 
I hate starting new threads  but maybe I will if speaking to the vet again doesn't make me feel better.


----------



## cherrycookies

buzzytoes said:


> Cherry - I don't think it's bad so long as he is actually going a lot the one time he goes. If he is going once a day and it's only a tiny bit then something may be plugged up.
> 
> Apparently my Fat Teddy has decided he is old and doesn't give a crap, just like Darius. Twice now he had peed right in front of me in just random spots as if he has no idea what a litter box is. I don't recall this happening with either of the cats we had growing up! Although they were indoor/outdoor cats and didn't have a litter box so maybe that's why.



Thanks for your reassurance! Yes, he pees alot for a long time once he is outside & a few more times during the walk. Just thought it's strange he doesn't have to pee again after his walk while his twin brother still pees multiple times on the pee pad during the day.

That must be frustrating to watch fat Teddy pee infront of you. I would screaming "no" & then followed by some curses in my dialect  cos you can't do anything to him except clean up the mess.

Hope he doesn't do it again!


----------



## gazoo

Bath day at my house today. Wembley screamed/moaned/yodeled his a$$ off and has been outraged ever since.  Hagar dealt with his first ever bath quite well.  He was scared stiff, literally.  Not a sound out of him, just stiff legged and wide-eyed.  He forgave me as soon as I cracked open a can of tuna and shared it with him.  Wembley isn't as easy to bribe.


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL gazoo! You are one brave women to wash your cats. I'm not surprised Hager was scared stiff by his first bath.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Bath day at my house today. Wembley screamed/moaned/yodeled his a$$ off and has been outraged ever since.  Hagar dealt with his first ever bath quite well.  He was scared stiff, literally.  Not a sound out of him, just stiff legged and wide-eyed.  He forgave me as soon as I cracked open a can of tuna and shared it with him.  Wembley isn't as easy to bribe.



lol! I bet Wembley made a fuss! he doesn't seem like the type to submit!

I have only bathed tuck and lady once or twice. lady only once when she was a few weeks old and got wrapped up in fly tape while the litter was still living in the garage. and tuck when he got into a bag of marshmallows and was all sticky lol!


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL and it looks like you caught a picture of Wembley yelling at you!


----------



## gazoo

Wembley has changed SO much since we brought Hagar home.  I do love Hagar, but I regret the changes so much.  My baby isn't really my baby anymore, far more aloof, keeping to himself in a stark contrast to how he used to be.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gazoo said:


> Wembley has changed SO much since we brought Hagar home.  I do love Hagar, but I regret the changes so much.  My baby isn't really my baby anymore, far more aloof, keeping to himself in a stark contrast to how he used to be.



i'm sure he'll come around eventually.  it just takes time for them to adjust to change.


----------



## Candice0985

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm sure he'll come around eventually.  *it just takes time for them to adjust to change*.


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> Wembley has changed SO much since we brought Hagar home.  I do love Hagar, but I regret the changes so much.  My baby isn't really my baby anymore, far more aloof, keeping to himself in a stark contrast to how he used to be.


 
I understand how this feels. My Shelby has changed a lot too since Bella joined the family. She was never a cuddle bug, but she was somewhat social. The older she has gotten, the more time she has spent sleeping on our bed. But now she spends almost the entire day in there. I'm hoping that she gets used to Bella being here. I know they will never be friends, but I at least want to know that Shelby is happy in her old age.


----------



## pixiejenna

Gazoo & Leasul2003 give them some more time. My Zorro took about 4-5 months to get back too himself after we brought home his little bro. After we had to put his little bro to sleep he missed him horribly. When we went on vacay we boarded him with our vet the first thing he did when we got him is run around crying looking for his little bro  this is almost a full 2 or 3 months after he's been gone. It  took a while for them to bond but they did.  Also keep in mind kittens have the kitty crazies and older cats will not be amused by it. They've mellowed out and don't want to play kitty games. My Zorro is a very playful cat he plays with his regular toys, milk jug rings, tattered fuzzy mouse, balls, ribbons,  & ball in circle on a daily basis(not every toy every day but at least one or two of them a day). His little bro was 6 months old when we brought him home so he was past they kitty crazy phase but still wanted to wrestle a bit and play with the toys. Zorro didn't want to play with him one bit, he even got jealous when his little bro started playing with his toys. Just make sure your older cats don't feel like they are left out make sure to divide your time between them equally.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ Thank you for the advice. I know I just need to be patient. We are trying our best to make sure that Shelby doesn't feel left out, but it's hard when she makes it so difficult by not being willing to come out of the bedroom very often. We're not giving up though. We went through something similar about 5 years ago and ended up giving the other cat to his prior owners. Looking back, I know we gave up way too early. We learned our lesson and are not rushing things like we did the last time. It's just so frustrating (I say in my best whiney voice)


----------



## buzzytoes

Our cats still have occasional dustups and they have lived together for over ten years now! Some cats will never be friends and the most you can hope for is that they are civil to each other. Cats are much better at dogs than giving each other space I think. Maybe because they are more solitary vs. pack animals. Just spend time with them each on their own and they will know they are loved!


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> I understand how this feels. My Shelby has changed a lot too since Bella joined the family. She was never a cuddle bug, but she was somewhat social. The older she has gotten, the more time she has spent sleeping on our bed. But now she spends almost the entire day in there. I'm hoping that she gets used to Bella being here. I know they will never be friends, but I at least want to know that Shelby is happy in her old age.



Poor Shelby.  Fingers crossed that everyone comes to accept things.

I do tend to over-think things a lot.  Character flaw.  

It's heartbreaking to see a singleton kitty that is happy as a clam turn into a morose, exhausted, anti-social fellow.  In our house now, Wembley no longer comes to hang out with me on the couch in evenings like he used to.  In fairness, he has tried, but every time he gets near me, Hagar jumps on him and bites his legs and ears.  Wembley leaves and goes to lay in some corner away from everyone.  He used to greet me each morning, now nothing.  Doesn't follow me around the house anymore.  Hagar on the other hand, divides his time between attacking and tormenting Wembley and following me around, begging to be held, laying across me whenever I sit.  He adores being held up on a shoulder, like a human baby and being "walked" around like that.  He looks around and chirps away.  

But I miss my Wembley.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe Wembley just needs some "me time" with you away in a quiet room somewhere!


----------



## pixiejenna

Yes like Buzzytoes said give Wembley some alone time in a separate room with the door shut. It will help him not have to worry about the new guy coming in and taking you away from giving him attention kwim. I also had the whole lap fight too, whenever Zorro was on me or my dad CT would hop up and Zorro would run away. Whenever CT did that we would put him down and tell him he doesn't get snuggles when he scares away his big brother. I know it's annoying/frustrating to give them the time they need to sort it all out.


----------



## gazoo

*buzzytoes and pixiejenna*, that is a great idea!  I will try doing that at least once a day.


----------



## leasul2003

I'm really worried about Shelby and Bella. We have been keeping a baby gate up at the top of the stairs to keep them separated. We've tried to gradually introduce them, but we have had set backs. Today has been particularly bad. We were gone from the house for about 7 hours. Shelby was in her particular spot on the bed but was hissing and growling at me. I shortly realized somehow Bella got out from upstairs and there must have been some kind of altercation. I found Bella and put her back upstairs with the gate up. When Shelby finally ventured out of the room, as soon as she heard Bella's bell jingle, she ran back into the bedroom and is now hiding under the bed. 

I feel like I'm torturing my poor old gal (she's 17,) but I'm so attached to Bella now, that I don't think I can give her up.


----------



## gazoo

Love some quick advice/insight on boosters.  

Our new kitten came to me with paperwork showing he'd had 2 sets of shots.  His age at intake was unknown, except that his litter was small.  I was told by the rescue group that he only needed one more booster and a rabies shot.  My vet insisted on another booster and to wait till Sep for rabies.  We did that and then made the apt for the rabies shot.  When I took him back to the vet for that, now the vet wants to do yet another booster saying that Hagar was too young when they did the earlier boosters, so they don't provide him with the necessary immunities because of the mama kitten.  Does this seem odd?  SO many shots?
 At this point he's had 4 booster shots and the vet wants to do another booster plus rabies in 2 weeks.  The nurse present didn't seem to agree with him.  According to the rescue group we adopted him from, he is approx 17 weeks old right now.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> I'm really worried about Shelby and Bella. We have been keeping a baby gate up at the top of the stairs to keep them separated. We've tried to gradually introduce them, but we have had set backs. Today has been particularly bad. We were gone from the house for about 7 hours. Shelby was in her particular spot on the bed but was hissing and growling at me. I shortly realized somehow Bella got out from upstairs and there must have been some kind of altercation. I found Bella and put her back upstairs with the gate up. When Shelby finally ventured out of the room, as soon as she heard Bella's bell jingle, she ran back into the bedroom and is now hiding under the bed.
> 
> I feel like I'm torturing my poor old gal (she's 17,) but I'm so attached to Bella now, that I don't think I can give her up.



I'm so sorry,* leasul.*  It sounds like a hard situation.  I'm in the same boat as you, so don't have much to offer except support because the guilt is pretty bad.  In my case, I've got two little girls madly in love with the new kitten, so my commitment is iron clad.  No going back for us.  

Have you tried Feliway in the house?  I know many here love it for easing stress for the fur-babies.


----------



## ILuvShopping

leasul2003 said:


> I'm really worried about Shelby and Bella. We have been keeping a baby gate up at the top of the stairs to keep them separated. We've tried to gradually introduce them, but we have had set backs. Today has been particularly bad. We were gone from the house for about 7 hours. Shelby was in her particular spot on the bed but was hissing and growling at me. I shortly realized somehow Bella got out from upstairs and there must have been some kind of altercation. I found Bella and put her back upstairs with the gate up. When Shelby finally ventured out of the room, as soon as she heard Bella's bell jingle, she ran back into the bedroom and is now hiding under the bed.
> 
> I feel like I'm torturing my poor old gal (she's 17,) but I'm so attached to Bella now, that I don't think I can give her up.



honestly introducing two adult cats is TOUGH. if they do eventually start to get along it may take a very very long time. and if you want to keep bella that's something you need to be prepared for.


----------



## ILuvShopping

my cat meeko has been SO chatty lately... it confuses me... I can't tell if he's just talking or if he's whining.... so very bizarre.


----------



## Candice0985

ILuvShopping said:


> my cat meeko has been SO chatty lately... it confuses me... I can't tell if he's just talking or if he's whining.... so very bizarre.



is he normally a chatter box? I think chattering sounds differently then when they are in pain or agitated.


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> I'm so sorry,* leasul.*  It sounds like a hard situation.  I'm in the same boat as you, so don't have much to offer except support because the guilt is pretty bad.  In my case, I've got two little girls madly in love with the new kitten, so my commitment is iron clad.  No going back for us.
> 
> Have you tried Feliway in the house?  I know many here love it for easing stress for the fur-babies.


 
Is it horrible for me to say that I'm glad I have someone to share this with at the same time it's happening. I also don't think it's an option for Bella to find a new home. I brought her home and took on the responsibility. Plus, I am madly in love with her. I keep Feliway in the house because it helps curb Shelby's natural anxiety she has anyway. 

We're going to just keep working at this, and hopefully things will progress for both of you and me.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> Is it horrible for me to say that I'm glad I have someone to share this with at the same time it's happening. I also don't think it's an option for Bella to find a new home. I brought her home and took on the responsibility. Plus, I am madly in love with her. I keep Feliway in the house because it helps curb Shelby's natural anxiety she has anyway.
> 
> We're going to just keep working at this, and hopefully things will progress for both of you and me.



No it's not horrible. 

I can report that I took the advice given here and am spending one on one time with Wembley and there is a small change.  He actually came and sat by me today during the day for a few minutes.  I have to lock Hagar away in another room, which makes him go wild, moaning and squealing, but I try to give Wembley a rub down and comb him for a little while every day.  He loves the flea comb for some reason.  So there is a small change and I'm happy about it although still holding my breath.  During these times Wembley seems very alert and skittish, checking around for HIM.  

My DH is constantly mentioning how much Wembley has changed and how miserable he looks, which makes me feel so much guiltier.  Grrrrr.

In the evenings and the rest of the time Wembley is still massively anti social.  But baby steps is the name of the game at this point.


----------



## poopsie

As mentioned it may get better when the kitten gets older and settles down. Or they could just ignore each other for the rest of their lives. My cats have come to a modus vivendi after it became apparent that the other cats were here to stay. They will never snoodle but they don't fight so that is as good as it is going to get here. Miss Tina Louise had a bit of a breakthrough with little Boo. She was abandoned when her 'owners' moved away. As she hadn't been fixed she was a target for the males and developed an active dislike of boy cats. Lately she has taken to head butting Boo and begging him to groom her. But Boo is a sweet harmless little charmer---everyone loves him, even people who say they don't like cats.  So small breakthroughs can happen----they just take time.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Candice0985 said:


> is he normally a chatter box? I think chattering sounds differently then when they are in pain or agitated.



not that i can recall...he is sometimes but not this much. but usually i say he whispers to me. because he will come up and meow quietly and then he'll just open his mouth and nothing comes out. it's cute lol

this morning he was screaming at me as i was leaving for work. thought maybe he was mad that he didn't get a treat (he wasn't around and half the time he doesn't eat them anyways) so i went to get him one, he didnt' eat it. and then he just walked away lol. 

he does tend to get into 'whiney' stages but they aren't every day like they seem to be right now.


----------



## Candice0985

ILuvShopping said:


> not that i can recall...he is sometimes but not this much. but usually i say he whispers to me. because he will come up and meow quietly and then he'll just open his mouth and nothing comes out. it's cute lol
> 
> this morning he was screaming at me as i was leaving for work. thought maybe he was mad that he didn't get a treat (he wasn't around and half the time he doesn't eat them anyways) so i went to get him one, he didnt' eat it. and then he just walked away lol.
> 
> he does tend to get into 'whiney' stages but they aren't every day like they seem to be right now.



i'm not an expert by any means but my vet always says to watch out for changes in personality or habits. could he have hurt himself or have an injury or something?

I hate to think this way but I just don't want a change like to go unnoticed if it is something


----------



## ILuvShopping

probably not an injury. he bounces around the house like normal.  he has a recliner that he likes to sit on top of and he likes to launch himself off of it sometimes lol
i'll just continue to keep an eye on him. 
i might just be overly paranoid because when i have kittens he gets soooo angry and he's super quiet and the moment they are out of the house he does a 180. maybe he's still celebrating that the kittens are gone lol


----------



## gazoo

gazoo said:


> Love some quick advice/insight on boosters.
> 
> Our new kitten came to me with paperwork showing he'd had 2 sets of shots.  His age at intake was unknown, except that his litter was small.  I was told by the rescue group that he only needed one more booster and a rabies shot.  My vet insisted on another booster and to wait till Sep for rabies.  We did that and then made the apt for the rabies shot.  When I took him back to the vet for that, now the vet wants to do yet another booster saying that Hagar was too young when they did the earlier boosters, so they don't provide him with the necessary immunities because of the mama kitten.  Does this seem odd?  SO many shots?
> At this point he's had 4 booster shots and the vet wants to do another booster plus rabies in 2 weeks.  The nurse present didn't seem to agree with him.  According to the rescue group we adopted him from, he is approx 17 weeks old right now.



Anybody have any views on this?  The vet's office called me this morning to schedule his 5th booster.


----------



## ILuvShopping

do you have another vet in town that you could call for a second opinion??

my fosters get boosters every two weeks while I have them and that's usually from when they're 4 - 8 weeks old.  i'm not sure what they do after they're adopted out.


----------



## Candice0985

ILuvShopping said:


> probably not an injury. he bounces around the house like normal.  he has a recliner that he likes to sit on top of and he likes to launch himself off of it sometimes lol
> i'll just continue to keep an eye on him.
> i might just be overly paranoid because when i have kittens he gets soooo angry and he's super quiet and the moment they are out of the house he does a 180. maybe he's still celebrating that the kittens are gone lol



lol he probably is! he's like ahhhh the lil kittens are gone


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Anybody have any views on this?  The vet's office called me this morning to schedule his 5th booster.



I would get a 2nd opinion from another vet, even if you could just ask for advice over the phone?...it seems like the little guy has gotten quite a few shots!


----------



## gazoo

I called another local vet and explained Hagar has received shots on 5/19, 7/10, 7/31 and 8/21 and that my vet wanted to do _another _booster with a rabies shot and the vet assistant said no, it wasn't necessary, that since I have documentation of everything, all he needs is a rabies shot and he is set to go.  

I made an apt with them on the spot and am switching over.  It's farther from home, but the amount of lecturing I received when I asked simple questions about my concerns over over-vaccinating makes me not want to see this other vet again.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Candice0985 said:


> lol he probably is! he's like ahhhh the lil kittens are gone



yea he does not like them AT ALL. lol
he's lucky he's getting a massive kitten break right now because I have to have a new a/c and furnace installed sometime this month (hopefully)


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> I called another local vet and explained Hagar has received shots on 5/19, 7/10, 7/31 and 8/21 and that my vet wanted to do _another _booster with a rabies shot and the vet assistant said no, it wasn't necessary, that since I have documentation of everything, all he needs is a rabies shot and he is set to go.
> 
> I made an apt with them on the spot and am switching over.  It's farther from home, but the amount of lecturing I received when I asked simple questions about my concerns over over-vaccinating makes me not want to see this other vet again.



understandable! I left a vet because all he was a money grabber. he drove a Porsche to his practice ( in a small town practice) charged exorbitant fees and messed up two surgeries on 2 animals, one being my cat Tucker who was declawed and took 3 months to heal his poor feet. he was basically a butcher  and he was always insisting in extra blood tests, extra scans, extra needles....anything to push up the vet bill....


----------



## ILuvShopping

gazoo said:


> I called another local vet and explained Hagar has received shots on 5/19, 7/10, 7/31 and 8/21 and that my vet wanted to do _another _booster with a rabies shot and the vet assistant said no, it wasn't necessary, that since I have documentation of everything, all he needs is a rabies shot and he is set to go.
> 
> I made an apt with them on the spot and am switching over.  It's farther from home, but the amount of lecturing I received when I asked simple questions about my concerns over over-vaccinating makes me not want to see this other vet again.



sometimes the drive is worth it  
i hope you like this new vet!


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> understandable! I left a vet because all he was a money grabber. he drove a Porsche to his practice ( in a small town practice) charged exorbitant fees and messed up two surgeries on 2 animals, one being my cat Tucker who was declawed and took 3 months to heal his poor feet. he was basically a butcher  and he was always insisting in extra blood tests, extra scans, extra needles....anything to push up the vet bill....



YES! This one is like that.  He told me Wembley needed a full dental cleaning at a crazy price.  Wembley's teeth are pearly white, even the back molars.  He is only 2 years old.  

I was dubious about that but then the constant "exam fee" added to every booster apt every 3 weeks, without them actually examining anything, plus this recent booster scuffle, I'm done.  The new place told me, "Hagar has been seen twice in the last 6 weeks, so the fee for the rabies shot is $10 and you are set to go.  No exam fee necessary."  Almost too good to be true!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> YES! This one is like that.  He told me Wembley needed a full dental cleaning at a crazy price.  Wembley's teeth are pearly white, even the back molars.  He is only 2 years old.
> 
> I was dubious about that but then the constant "exam fee" added to every booster apt every 3 weeks, without them actually examining anything, plus this recent booster scuffle, I'm done.  The new place told me, *"Hagar has been seen twice in the last 6 weeks, so the fee for the rabies shot is $10 and you are set to go.  No exam fee necessary."  *Almost too good to be true!


that's how it should be! they sound like an ethical veterinary office


----------



## leasul2003

I'm fortunate that I take the kitties to a vet practice that has a wellness program that covers vaccinations, cost of exams, etc. It makes it much more reasonable to be able to maintain a pet's health. Just today I had taken Bella in to be spayed (which is covered under her program.) Funny enough I found out that she was already spayed. Makes me sad to wonder if she didn't have a loving family before she somehow got lost.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Candice0985 said:


> lol he probably is! he's like ahhhh the lil kittens are gone



i was watching him closely last night... his chattiness is definitely a playful one. He's very feisty and playful since the last set of kittens left. which is odd, its' not like they're the first set i've had lol



leasul2003 said:


> I'm fortunate that I take the kitties to a vet practice that has a wellness program that covers vaccinations, cost of exams, etc. It makes it much more reasonable to be able to maintain a pet's health. Just today I had taken Bella in to be spayed (which is covered under her program.) Funny enough I found out that she was already spayed. Makes me sad to wonder if she didn't have a loving family before she somehow got lost.



my vet also has a sort of wellness packaged deal but for the life of me i can't seem to figure out how it benefits anyone lol


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> I'm fortunate that I take the kitties to a vet practice that has a wellness program that covers vaccinations, cost of exams, etc. It makes it much more reasonable to be able to maintain a pet's health. Just today I had taken Bella in to be spayed (which is covered under her program.) Funny enough I found out that she was already spayed. Makes me sad to wonder if she didn't have a loving family before she somehow got lost.



We need more Bella and Shelby pics, please.


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> We need more Bella and Shelby pics, please.



Always happy to share pics of my babies.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> Always happy to share pics of my babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321364
> View attachment 2321366



Such beauties!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok I'm in need of some advice about my cat. The other day he was wheezing for about maybe half a minute. He was on the back of my dad's chair at the kitchen table during dinner. I've never seen him do it before but it obviously alarmed me. If he was romping around the house and was kicking up some dust or something I'd probably be less concerned about it, but he wasn't. I want to take him to the vet but my dad thinks it's unnecessary and I'm just over reacting. I haven't heard any funny breathing from him since he wheezed.  Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## poopsie

My cats get wheezing attacks all the time. They stick their neck out with their head out stiff and low, tongue protruding and proceed to sound like me after an hour on the treadmill. IDK if it is a precursor to a hairball yark, but it looks and sounds worse than it is. They always seem to come out of it just fine.


----------



## gazoo

Wheezing is pretty common at my house too.  The kitten hasn't started up yet, but Wembley wheezes about 3 times a day at least.  I think it's a precursor to hairballs that never come up.  He doesn't seem affected by it afterwards.


----------



## Candice0985

pixiejenna said:


> Ok I'm in need of some advice about my cat. The other day he was wheezing for about maybe half a minute. He was on the back of my dad's chair at the kitchen table during dinner. I've never seen him do it before but it obviously alarmed me. If he was romping around the house and was kicking up some dust or something I'd probably be less concerned about it, but he wasn't. I want to take him to the vet but my dad thinks it's unnecessary and I'm just over reacting. I haven't heard any funny breathing from him since he wheezed.  Am I just being paranoid?



could be a hairball? Lady sounds like she is wheezing when she has a hairball...scared me the first time too!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ditto the hairball - my cats do that sometimes too. It's kind of a soft hacking. Nothing comes out and they go back to normal!


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the feedback you guys maybe I'm overreacting to it. I've never heard him wheeze before and it really freaked me out. It was weird he was sticking his head up in the air when he was doing it while trying to stay balanced on the back of the chair. It was like he was looking for  a breath of air it was weird. 

I was thinking of starting to look at kittens this week so he can have a companion again but now I feel like I'm coming down with something that I was hoping was just my allergies. I'll start looking next week when I'm feeling better.


----------



## gazoo

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for the feedback you guys maybe I'm overreacting to it. I've never heard him wheeze before and it really freaked me out. It was weird he was sticking his head up in the air when he was doing it while trying to stay balanced on the back of the chair. It was like he was looking for  a breath of air it was weird.
> 
> I was thinking of starting to look at kittens this week so he can have a companion again but now I feel like I'm coming down with something that I was hoping was just my allergies. I'll start looking next week when I'm feeling better.



That's exactly the body language that my Wembley has when he's wheezing/hacking away.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hanging out at our adoption event today. This is Jack, a four year old Papillon. He just wants to be a lapdog! He came to the shelter with his partner Jill.



This is Maizie. She is a Am Staff mix of some sort. Super sweet girl!


----------



## gazoo

^ What lovely babies.  Did they find new homes?


----------



## buzzytoes

No interest on either today.  We had a border collie there that a lady came in specifically to see but I was on my way to returning the kittens so I'm not sure what came of it.

We received a mama and litter of puppies last night from the reservation. They are heeler/newfoundland mix. I can't even imagine what those pups are going to look like when they grow up lol


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> No interest on either today.  We had a border collie there that a lady came in specifically to see but I was on my way to returning the kittens so I'm not sure what came of it.
> 
> We received a mama and litter of puppies last night from the reservation. They are heeler/newfoundland mix. I can't even imagine what those pups are going to look like when they grow up lol



aw too bad they both look like really sweet dogs!

omg how did they mix happen and what is are those puppies going to look like!? is mama a newf or heeler?


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> aw too bad they both look like really sweet dogs!
> 
> omg how did they mix happen and what is are those puppies going to look like!? is mama a newf or heeler?



They came from the Indian Reservation so we often get Heinz 57 mixes from there. Mama is the Heeler. She is only about 40 lbs probably and had seven puppies!! She is a black and white heeler, I assume Dad is black, and yet somehow there was one blond puppy. The rest are black and a couple have brown eyebrows like a Rottweiler. Shelter manager said they all look like they will have the long Newfie hair except maybe the tan one.


----------



## gazoo

There is progress at my house between the kitties.  I've continued to spend one on one time each day with my main cat, Wembley, and maybe it's my imagination but he seems more accepting of Hagar, the new kitten now.  Anyone going through the process of introducing new little ones to existing pets and the anguish and guilt that follows, take heart, it can get better, even if very slowly.

See Hagar's HUGE, thick feet?  

p.s.  The kitten crazies are still in full force.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> There is progress at my house between the kitties.  I've continued to spend one on one time each day with my main cat, Wembley, and maybe it's my imagination but he seems more accepting of Hagar, the new kitten now.  Anyone going through the process of introducing new little ones to existing pets and the anguish and guilt that follows, take heart, it can get better, even if very slowly.
> 
> See Hagar's HUGE, thick feet?
> 
> p.s.  The kitten crazies are still in full force.



this is the cutest picture! yep I would say wembley is accepting hagar 120%!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww glad there is progress and glad Wembley lets Hagar cuddle sometimes.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Glad to hear that all is going well. Lots of patience is the perfect recipe for introductions. I have done it twice now and have had a good outcome in both instances.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwww! That looks like HUGE progress. Your babies are adorable.


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> There is progress at my house between the kitties.  I've continued to spend one on one time each day with my main cat, Wembley, and maybe it's my imagination but he seems more accepting of Hagar, the new kitten now.  Anyone going through the process of introducing new little ones to existing pets and the anguish and guilt that follows, take heart, it can get better, even if very slowly.
> 
> See Hagar's HUGE, thick feet?
> 
> p.s.  The kitten crazies are still in full force.


 
Awesome new!

Unfortunately I haven't had the same success. We still have the kitties separate. I think Shelby is just too old and set in her ways to change. But the good news is that she seems happier. I completely forgot how much she likes to get stoned off of cat nip. So every night we put down some nip and she comes out in the living room, gets high, and then spends time with us.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awwwwwww they're cuddling!!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

gazoo said:


> There is progress at my house between the kitties.  I've continued to spend one on one time each day with my main cat, Wembley, and maybe it's my imagination but he seems more accepting of Hagar, the new kitten now.  Anyone going through the process of introducing new little ones to existing pets and the anguish and guilt that follows, take heart, it can get better, even if very slowly.
> 
> See Hagar's HUGE, thick feet?
> 
> p.s.  The kitten crazies are still in full force.



Aww  glad to see them getting along now.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> Awesome new!
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't had the same success. We still have the kitties separate. I think Shelby is just too old and set in her ways to change. But the good news is that she seems happier. I completely forgot how much she likes to get stoned off of cat nip. So every night we put down some nip and she comes out in the living room, gets high, and then spends time with us.



I wouldn't give up.  Maybe, don't separate them when you are home?  

Wembley is finally "less" anti-social, playing where he didn't do anything at all before.  The first two months after we brought the kitten home, he only came out of corners to eat, and then was standoffish and not at all like he used to be.  He wanted nothing to do with me.  I had to go to him if I wanted to groom him.  Now he is coming out of his shell and even played last night with Hagar and a huge brown paper bag, rolling around together, pouncing on each other and taking turns hiding in the bag in perfect stillness whilst the other jumped on the bag.  

I didn't think we'd ever get this far.  As even Wembley's eating suffered after Hagar came into our home, and we worried he'd gone on a hunger strike or was sick.  They aren't best friends yet, and Hagar is still a nightmare around the house.  (He steals pens and pencils and hides them in my husband's office bathroom cupboards.)  When the kids do homework, Hagar is on the table with them trying to grab the pencils and make a run for it.  It's cute and frustrating.  He knows no boundaries at all.  LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

Tonight is our annual Fur Ball for the Humane Society. It is a fundraiser but we also have awards that we use to acknowledge volunteers, animals around town, etc. This year's theme is Night At the Pawscars and I will be there as an animal handler. Not sure which dogs we are taking yet but they will spend the day getting bathed and groomed so they can look pretty for tonight!


----------



## pixiejenna

gazoo said:


> I wouldn't give up.  Maybe, don't separate them when you are home?
> 
> Wembley is finally "less" anti-social, playing where he didn't do anything at all before.  The first two months after we brought the kitten home, he only came out of corners to eat, and then was standoffish and not at all like he used to be.  He wanted nothing to do with me.  I had to go to him if I wanted to groom him.  Now he is coming out of his shell and even played last night with Hagar and a huge brown paper bag, rolling around together, pouncing on each other and taking turns hiding in the bag in perfect stillness whilst the other jumped on the bag.
> 
> I didn't think we'd ever get this far.  As even Wembley's eating suffered after Hagar came into our home, and we worried he'd gone on a hunger strike or was sick.  They aren't best friends yet, and Hagar is still a nightmare around the house.  (*He steals pens and pencils *and hides them in my husband's office bathroom cupboards.)  When the kids do homework, Hagar is on the table with them trying to grab the pencils and make a run for it.  It's cute and frustrating.  He knows no boundaries at all.  LOL



My Z who's 7 years old still steals pens, they are just the right size and they roll around lol.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Tonight is our annual Fur Ball for the Humane Society. It is a fundraiser but we also have awards that we use to acknowledge volunteers, animals around town, etc. This year's theme is Night At the Pawscars and I will be there as an animal handler. Not sure which dogs we are taking yet but they will spend the day getting bathed and groomed so they can look pretty for tonight!



LOL at Fur Ball. Brilliant, who came up with that?
The Pawscars wasn't bad, either.... 
How did it go, *buzzy*?


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> LOL at Fur Ball. Brilliant, who came up with that?
> The Pawscars wasn't bad, either....
> How did it go, *buzzy*?


Went well I think! Won't know the numbers until next month's board meeting we had some bigger auction items and filled most of the seats. I wanted to bid on the "Furry & Famous" package that allowed your pet to be the spokespet for the Humane Society for 2014. Yeah it went for $1100. Way out of my price range!


----------



## dusty paws

just a shot in the dark here but does anyone else happen to have a rodent with teeth problems? ollie is still a bit drooly but hooked on a new diet. his weight is up and he seems happy - i just wish he would stop drooling!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> just a shot in the dark here but does anyone else happen to have a rodent with teeth problems? ollie is still a bit drooly but hooked on a new diet. his weight is up and he seems happy - i just wish he would stop drooling!



No experience, but just wanted to send a snuggle to Ollie....and to ask for a peekture, please!


----------



## ILuvShopping

gazoo said:


> I wouldn't give up.  Maybe, don't separate them when you are home?
> 
> Wembley is finally "less" anti-social, playing where he didn't do anything at all before.  The first two months after we brought the kitten home, he only came out of corners to eat, and then was standoffish and not at all like he used to be.  He wanted nothing to do with me.  I had to go to him if I wanted to groom him.  Now he is coming out of his shell and even played last night with Hagar and a huge brown paper bag, rolling around together, pouncing on each other and taking turns hiding in the bag in perfect stillness whilst the other jumped on the bag.
> 
> I didn't think we'd ever get this far.  As even Wembley's eating suffered after Hagar came into our home, and we worried he'd gone on a hunger strike or was sick.  They aren't best friends yet, and Hagar is still a nightmare around the house.  (He steals pens and pencils and hides them in my husband's office bathroom cupboards.)  When the kids do homework, Hagar is on the table with them trying to grab the pencils and make a run for it.  It's cute and frustrating.  He knows no boundaries at all.  LOL



My oldest cat was Dotcom, I had 2 cats after him and he didn't seem to have an issue when they joined the family.  Then I brought Meeko in when Dotcom was about 5 years old... omg he was SOOOOOOOO mad!  Dotcom seriously lived in the basement for about 2 weeks and he would not let me or anyone else come near him. lol 
thankfully for me and him the food and litter box were down there. After about 2 weeks he finally decided he wanted to come up and rejoin the family.


----------



## buzzytoes

SIL (really she's BIL's girlfriend but they might as well be married) has been thinking about getting a dog friend for her giant yellow lab. Last week they were over for dinner and I mentioned the new pups that we got in at the HS and apparently it really stuck with her because we went out to the shelter Saturday and she fell in love instantly. Always gives me the warm fuzzies to be a matchmaker!! It is first come, first serve out there and they won't take deposits until this weekend when the pups are six weeks old so I am hoping everything will work out for them.


----------



## Cindi

Great job! That is one less shelter dog that might not find a home. 





buzzytoes said:


> SIL (really she's BIL's girlfriend but they might as well be married) has been thinking about getting a dog friend for her giant yellow lab. Last week they were over for dinner and I mentioned the new pups that we got in at the HS and apparently it really stuck with her because we went out to the shelter Saturday and she fell in love instantly. Always gives me the warm fuzzies to be a matchmaker!! It is first come, first serve out there and they won't take deposits until this weekend when the pups are six weeks old so I am hoping everything will work out for them.


----------



## leasul2003

We're trying to have them around each other some during the day, but we have to keep them physically separate. Otherwise Bella charges after Shelby because Shelby constantly hisses at her. And unfortunately Bella has claws, Shelby doesn't (I was naïve cat owner and had Shelby declawed 16 yrs ago, bad mom, I know.) Bella also has a couple pounds on Shelby. So there is no fair fight between the two. But we're going to keep working on it.


----------



## buzzytoes

Has Bella  taken to the catnip at all? Maybe if they are together in a drug induced state they will like each other better.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yesterday on my way home I met Sativa the boxer dog and Chalula the aussie/heeler mix. They were hitchhiking with their humans so I stopped and shared from my bag of tricks. They both got a Ziploc baggie of food, Sativa got a new leash and Chalula got a water bottle bowl.


----------



## leasul2003

Bella isn't as fond if the nip as Shelby is. We have tried to distract her with treats while Shelby is out. That works ok as long as I also have a hold of Bella so she can't charge Shelby. But I'm hoping we're starring to see some progress. Shelby is less timid when she is out in the living room and she sees Bella's door open with the gate up. Instead if hissing constantly she just watches the door as she lays at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> Bella isn't as fond if the nip as Shelby is. We have tried to distract her with treats while Shelby is out. That works ok as long as I also have a hold of Bella so she can't charge Shelby. But I'm hoping we're starring to see some progress. Shelby is less timid when she is out in the living room and she sees Bella's door open with the gate up. Instead if hissing constantly she just watches the door as she lays at the bottom of the stairs.



I know fear of them hurting each other is pretty gripping, but I can say that letting my boys tussle it out has helped.  I think I was making things worse by constantly interfering and separating them, and it ended up raising their own tensions.  There is no more hissing or charging at my house.  Wembley does get tired of kitten Hagar's constant crazy behavior, but he doesn't respond with as much vehemence anymore.  Letting them work it out has made them far more relaxed and tolerant of each other somehow.  They actually play together now, which I NEVER thought I'd see.  Wembley's lack of claws and Hagar's full set of claws hasn't been an issue thankfully.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^I agree - sometimes you just gotta let them do what they want to do naturally. I would supervise for awhile at first just in case they do go into extreme attack mode. But if they're just swatting at each other and not trying to draw blood it should be ok.


----------



## Candice0985

ILuvShopping said:


> ^I agree - sometimes you just gotta let them do what they want to do naturally. I would supervise for awhile at first just in case they do go into extreme attack mode. But if they're just swatting at each other and not trying to draw blood it should be ok.



I agree, cats like other animals have hierarchies and  sometimes it helps to let them figure it out themselves....as long as there is no serious fights of course! but hissing, swatting, backs raised...it's just them trying to figure each other out....


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> I know fear of them hurting each other is pretty gripping, but I can say that letting my boys tussle it out has helped.  I think I was making things worse by constantly interfering and separating them, and it ended up raising their own tensions.  There is no more hissing or charging at my house.  Wembley does get tired of kitten Hagar's constant crazy behavior, but he doesn't respond with as much vehemence anymore.  Letting them work it out has made them far more relaxed and tolerant of each other somehow.  They actually play together now, which I NEVER thought I'd see.  Wembley's lack of claws and Hagar's full set of claws hasn't been an issue thankfully.


 
I hate to be Debbie Downer...   Unfortunately Shelby's bladder is really weak. Every time they have tussled, there has been cat urine all over the walls, floor and the cats. I've never seen anything like it. Didn't even know it could be possible. 

But don't get me wrong. Even though things are not perfect, I do think they are better. At least Shelby is now used to Bella's smell. And she seems much happier than she was when Bella first came home with me.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I hate to be Debbie Downer...   Unfortunately Shelby's bladder is really weak. Every time they have tussled, there has been cat urine all over the walls, floor and the cats. I've never seen anything like it. Didn't even know it could be possible.
> 
> But don't get me wrong. Even though things are not perfect, I do think they are better. At least Shelby is now used to Bella's smell. And she seems much happier than she was when Bella first came home with me.



ooooh sounds messy :s poor Shelby! I bet Bella was in for a shock too! "mooooommm Shelby peed on me...all over me!!"


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> I hate to be Debbie Downer...   Unfortunately Shelby's bladder is really weak. Every time they have tussled, there has been cat urine all over the walls, floor and the cats. I've never seen anything like it. Didn't even know it could be possible.
> 
> But don't get me wrong. Even though things are not perfect, I do think they are better. At least Shelby is now used to Bella's smell. And she seems much happier than she was when Bella first came home with me.



Oh - well that does change things.  Poor Shelby.  And poor you!


----------



## leasul2003

LOL, Candice. Her whine did sound eerily much like that.  

As long as they are both content in their own little worlds, then we'll be ok. As my husband has pointed out, it's much like a divorced family except in reverse. The kids are divorced and have joint custody of the parents.


----------



## gazoo

Hagar is now 4 1/2 half months old and dropping his little teeth for the tooth fairy.

These days Wembley doesn't leave the couch if Hagar comes up to share it at a discreet distance.


----------



## tangowithme

Help!

Mosche the Cat, 19 years old, is peeing on the sofa. In his many years on this earth, he was rarely left alone - only over night, when I was on a business trip. This year, I went to visit my son and his family in Texas. Mosche was left at home, a cat sitter (very nice, very responsible) came by to feed and water, brush and play with him. 

He peed on the sofa once while I was gone. A short time after my return, I had to go to the hospital for a week, and he really soaked the sofa then. The litter box is clean and dry. Is that his way of voicing is protest? Or does the remaining odor of his first misdeed attract him? 

What can I do?


----------



## cats n bags

tangowithme said:


> Help!
> 
> Mosche the Cat, 19 years old, is peeing on the sofa. In his many years on this earth, he was rarely left alone - only over night, when I was on a business trip. This year, I went to visit my son and his family in Texas. Mosche was left at home, a cat sitter (very nice, very responsible) came by to feed and water, brush and play with him.
> 
> He peed on the sofa once while I was gone. A short time after my return, I had to go to the hospital for a week, and he really soaked the sofa then. The litter box is clean and dry. Is that his way of voicing is protest? Or does the remaining odor of his first misdeed attract him?
> 
> What can I do?



I would start with a trip to the vet to rule out kidney and urinary/blockage problems.  When kitties have pain when they pee, they will let you know by using strange places around the house.  You should start with the vet because a blockage could kill your cat, and if there are medical problems, they need to get taken care of before anything else will work in the long term.

If the plumbing is working, and he is otherwise healthy, it could be stress.  Your vet might be able to help you with that as well.  Are there any other animals outside the house that might be upsetting Moshe?

You will need to make sure you clean the pee places, including inside the sofa cushions to remove any lingering odors.  If he has a habit of using a place, he is likely to return to the place he went before.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Hagar is now 4 1/2 half months old and dropping his little teeth for the tooth fairy.
> 
> These days Wembley doesn't leave the couch if Hagar comes up to share it at a discreet distance.



sounds like progress!

I love this stage, Tuck used to come up and spit his baby teeth into my lap lol....I never saw baby teeth being lost with Lady!


----------



## Candice0985

tangowithme said:


> Help!
> 
> Mosche the Cat, 19 years old, is peeing on the sofa. In his many years on this earth, he was rarely left alone - only over night, when I was on a business trip. This year, I went to visit my son and his family in Texas. Mosche was left at home, a cat sitter (very nice, very responsible) came by to feed and water, brush and play with him.
> 
> He peed on the sofa once while I was gone. A short time after my return, I had to go to the hospital for a week, and he really soaked the sofa then. The litter box is clean and dry. Is that his way of voicing is protest? Or does the remaining odor of his first misdeed attract him?
> 
> What can I do?





cats n bags said:


> I would start with a trip to the vet to rule out kidney and urinary/blockage problems.  When kitties have pain when they pee, they will let you know by using strange places around the house.  You should start with the vet because a blockage could kill your cat, and if there are medical problems, they need to get taken care of before anything else will work in the long term.
> 
> If the plumbing is working, and he is otherwise healthy, it could be stress.  Your vet might be able to help you with that as well.  Are there any other animals outside the house that might be upsetting Moshe?
> 
> You will need to make sure you clean the pee places, including inside the sofa cushions to remove any lingering odors.  If he has a habit of using a place, he is likely to return to the place he went before.



+1 he could be protesting that you're not home and he's stressed or could be a health problem. best to rule out the health problem!


----------



## tangowithme

Candice0985 said:


> +1 he could be protesting that you're not home and he's stressed or could be a health problem. best to rule out the health problem!



Thanks, *cats n bags* and *Candice!* 

Mosche has a clean bill of health, so all I can think is that he is protesting. He is in need of much more smooching than before the vacation/hospital stay. As I type, he sits on the desk in front of me, his head under my chin. Every so often he nibbles on my nose, toothless as he is. As soon as I go to bed, there he is, right on his pillow. 

I haven't caught him in the act and suspect he pees on the sofa only during the night. Thank goodness I have one with loose cushions, so I can have them dry-cleaned at a special place for upholstery. 

I hope once the odor is gone and I'm staying home he'll get past it.


----------



## Candice0985

tangowithme said:


> Thanks, *cats n bags* and *Candice!*
> 
> Mosche has a clean bill of health, so all I can think is that he is protesting. He is in need of much more smooching than before the vacation/hospital stay. As I type, he sits on the desk in front of me, his head under my chin. Every so often he nibbles on my nose, toothless as he is. As soon as I go to bed, there he is, right on his pillow.
> 
> I haven't caught him in the act and suspect he pees on the sofa only during the night. Thank goodness I have one with loose cushions, so I can have them dry-cleaned at a special place for upholstery.
> 
> I hope once the odor is gone and I'm staying home he'll get past it.



great news that Mosche is healthy! he just missed his mom!


----------



## gazoo

tangowithme said:


> Thanks, *cats n bags* and *Candice!*
> 
> Mosche has a clean bill of health, so all I can think is that he is protesting. He is in need of much more smooching than before the vacation/hospital stay. As I type, he sits on the desk in front of me, his head under my chin. Every so often he nibbles on my nose, toothless as he is. As soon as I go to bed, there he is, right on his pillow.
> 
> I haven't caught him in the act and suspect he pees on the sofa only during the night. Thank goodness I have one with loose cushions, so I can have them dry-cleaned at a special place for upholstery.
> 
> I hope once the odor is gone and I'm staying home he'll get past it.



Poor thing is protesting your absence, I think.  It must be scary when their beloved human disappears for longer than normal.


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> sounds like progress!
> 
> I love this stage, Tuck used to come up and spit his baby teeth into my lap lol....I never saw baby teeth being lost with Lady!



He lost one canine into a dish with fresh tuna on it.  I heard the clink.    We've found 5 teeth this week alone and 2 last week.  We're loving the cute, fuzzy kitten stage while still feverishly hoping he calms down more before the christmas tree goes up.  I can already tell it will be a roller coaster with his flying through the air to jump on things.  My indoor silk trees and plants have taken a terrible beating and look awful.  I think the christmas tree and presents will be irresistible to tamper with for 'Warrior Hagar'.


----------



## pixiejenna

Gazoo glad to hear they are doing much better at tolerating each other! I never knew kittens loose their teeth, I've never had them that young I guess. 

 Tangowithme IA with the others if you've  had him checked out so you know he doesn't have a blockage his peeing on the sofa is most likely due to him missing you. The two different occasions you were gone were relatively close together and something he's not use too. 


I'm a little bummed today the cat I've been oggling for the past few months was adopted. She was at our petco and was a beautiful 12 year old russian blue mix.  I wanted to adopt her but we don't want to bring another cat home until Z's IBD is under control, and sadly it's still not. :-/ When I went to pick up cat food last week she was gone, I went in again today and one of the volunteers was there feeding them and she confirmed that she was adopted.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> He lost one canine into a dish with fresh tuna on it.  I heard the clink.    We've found 5 teeth this week alone and 2 last week.  We're loving the cute, fuzzy kitten stage while still feverishly hoping he calms down more before the christmas tree goes up.  I can already tell it will be a roller coaster with his flying through the air to jump on things.  My indoor silk trees and plants have taken a terrible beating and look awful.  I think the christmas tree and presents will be irresistible to tamper with for 'Warrior Hagar'.



the Christmas tree is always hilarious the first year with a kitten, Tuck was good he only hid in the tree skirt but kitten Lady knocked the tree down 3 times within the 2 weeks I had the tree up! she climbed to the top and it tipped sideways. I caught it each time though so there was minimal damage

Hagar sounds like a handful, you need to record his antics and put it on youtube! 

my family had 3 Newfoundlander dogs when I was growing up, they were the worst at Christmas. Tara our oldest Newf was really good but Sable used to rip open the presents and drink out of the tree water, and Gryphon always hit the tree with his back end (newfs think they are way smaller then they are) and has knocked down the tree once at least ever year and he is now 4 lol!


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> the Christmas tree is always hilarious the first year with a kitten, Tuck was good he only hid in the tree skirt but kitten Lady knocked the tree down 3 times within the 2 weeks I had the tree up! she climbed to the top and it tipped sideways. I caught it each time though so there was minimal damage
> 
> Hagar sounds like a handful, you need to record his antics and put it on youtube!
> 
> my family had 3 Newfoundlander dogs when I was growing up, they were the worst at Christmas. Tara our oldest Newf was really good but Sable used to rip open the presents and drink out of the tree water, and Gryphon always hit the tree with his back end (newfs think they are way smaller then they are) and has knocked down the tree once at least ever year and he is now 4 lol!



I LOVE Newfies!  I fostered a female a few years ago and she won our hearts.  We were devastated when the rescue org placed her.  Someday we hope to have one of our own, once we get some land.  They are wonderful dogs!!


----------



## leasul2003

I had two kittens and only ever found 1 of their baby teeth. I guess because they're so tiny, that can be easily missed. That's so funny that you keep finding them. Of course Hagar is such a character it doesn't surprise me that he keeps dropping them in places you can be sure to not miss. 

Oh yeah, you may want to tie your Christmas tree to the wall this year. We had to do that because they kept climbing it and knocking it over. Once we tied it up, they still climbed it, but at least it didn't fall over.  

I would definitely subscribe to the Hagar YouTube channel if he had one!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> I LOVE Newfies!  I fostered a female a few years ago and she won our hearts.  We were devastated when the rescue org placed her.  Someday we hope to have one of our own, once we get some land.  They are wonderful dogs!!



these are all of Gryphon. I tried to upload one of Sable and Tuck hanging out in my dad's backyard but it failed. Sable and Tuck were the best of friends and unfortunately she passed in her sleep at the age of 10 4 years ago...Tuck grieved for almost 3 months 


this is gryph lying on my dad when he was only 1 year old...he's bigger now! my dad is 6' for reference lol!






at my dad's friends house...gryphs wearing his cowboy hat!?


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> I LOVE Newfies!  I fostered a female a few years ago and she won our hearts.  We were devastated when the rescue org placed her.  Someday we hope to have one of our own, once we get some land.  They are wonderful dogs!!



Newfs are great dogs, I love their personalities. so laid back and chill!! great lifeguard dogs too!

Gryph is the exception to this skill, he is the only newf we have had that we haven't been able to train to rescue us out of the lake at the cottage when we fake drown. the female newfs we have had have been great but he is my families first male newf...he is much more stubborn and harder to train!!!


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> these are all of Gryphon. I tried to upload one of Sable and Tuck hanging out in my dad's backyard but it failed. Sable and Tuck were the best of friends and unfortunately she passed in her sleep at the age of 10 4 years ago...Tuck grieved for almost 3 months
> View attachment 2349388
> 
> this is gryph lying on my dad when he was only 1 year old...he's bigger now! my dad is 6' for reference lol!
> 
> View attachment 2349389
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349390
> 
> at my dad's friends house...gryphs wearing his cowboy hat!?



Gryphon has a beautiful face.

Their size is certainly imposing, but that temperament of theirs makes them priceless.  I trusted the one we had completely.  She was the best dog for kids.


----------



## gazoo

Hi - tPF Aunties!!


----------



## leasul2003

^^ Aawww, such cuties!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Gryphon has a beautiful face.
> 
> Their size is certainly imposing, but that temperament of theirs makes them priceless.  I trusted the one we had completely.  She was the best dog for kids.



thanks! we love his crooked bottom teeth, I'm always joking that he needs doggie braces 

I agree, they're very gentle and loyal. I think Newfs used to be used as babysitters in Europe in the 19th century....just like Nanna in peter pan


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Hi - tPF Aunties!!



awww Hi Wembley and Hagar!

Hagar is getting soooo big!


----------



## Cindi

Wow, Gazoo! They are the same size now. What happened to that little kitten with the big feet?? lol


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Wow, Gazoo! They are the same size now. What happened to that little kitten with the big feet?? lol



Isn't it freaky?  He isn't even 5 months old yet.  Cindi, do your Mainecoon's chirp all the time?  I've never heard such a sound out of a cat and Hagar is constantly chirping/clicking away.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh my goodness he looks like a mini version of my Shooter!


----------



## ILuvShopping




----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Isn't it freaky?  He isn't even 5 months old yet.  Cindi, do your Mainecoon's chirp all the time?  I've never heard such a sound out of a cat and Hagar is constantly chirping/clicking away.


I cannot get over just how big his paws are, he is going to be a big boy!

Lady is not a mainecoon she's a DSH but she chirps, meeps, squeeks, and grumbles. I swear she tells me stories sometimes! lol the more I talk back the more "words" she seems to know!



ILuvShopping said:


> View attachment 2350530


shooter is gorgeous! love his mane!


----------



## ILuvShopping

he used to have a bunch of hair that stuck up behind his ears. it was so cute lol

i don't have many 'kitten' photos of him thought because he was my brother's cat first


----------



## buzzytoes

Holy busy weekend Batman!! I had a transport to Ogden (2.5 hours away) for Callie the Norwegian Elkhound on Saturday, then ran up to a dinky town 80 miles away to pick up a foster doxie for one of the Humane Society board members. Also went through volunteer training for three hours Saturday morning before my transport. Glad the weekend is over but one of the pups at the HS has broken my heart. He is a reservation puppy from a litter that wasn't socialized and really has no interest in the world around him. He is scared of humans, and even when he "warms up" to you he is really not that warm. I did not see him wag his tail once yesterday. I would love to foster him but I worry about our old men kitties since they cannot move as fast as they used to. Instead I will just plan on going out to the shelter and spending some time with him this week. In the meantime, here are pics of my transports!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my gosh Gryph is huge!!! Today when I picked up the doxie, the back of the car opened and the guy lifted out a Great Pyrenees and said "Here's your dog!" LOL Turns out they were fostering him while he recovered from ACL surgery so they were just bringing him everywhere. They were driving a Jeep Grand Cherokee and he took up the entire back half of the car!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Oh my gosh Gryph is huge!!! Today when I picked up the doxie, the back of the car opened and the guy lifted out a Great Pyrenees and said "Here's your dog!" LOL Turns out they were fostering him while he recovered from ACL surgery so they were just bringing him everywhere. They were driving a Jeep Grand Cherokee and he took up the entire back half of the car!



haha yeah he's a big boy but not as heavy as people think. he's probably only 150 but his fur makes him look even bigger!

I love great Pyrenees, beautiful dogs! there was a pairof them in my home town that always walked down the street with their owners. side by side by leashless 

your transports are so cute!


----------



## gazoo

ILuvShopping said:


> View attachment 2350530



Gorgeous Kitty!!


----------



## Cindi

My kids are quite chatty and the tiny little meows they have sound even funnier coming out of those giant cats. 





gazoo said:


> Isn't it freaky?  He isn't even 5 months old yet.  Cindi, do your Mainecoon's chirp all the time?  I've never heard such a sound out of a cat and Hagar is constantly chirping/clicking away.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> My kids are quite chatty and the tiny little meows they have sound even funnier coming out of those giant cats.



YES - it's not a normal meow at all.  Very high pitched amidst the clicking, chirping and dare I say FARTING!  I cannot believe how stinky this boy is when he has the same exact diet as Wembley, yet Wembley never ever farts.


----------



## renza

buzzytoes said:


> Holy busy weekend Batman!! I had a transport to Ogden (2.5 hours away) for Callie the Norwegian Elkhound on Saturday, then ran up to a dinky town 80 miles away to pick up a foster doxie for one of the Humane Society board members. Also went through volunteer training for three hours Saturday morning before my transport. Glad the weekend is over but one of the pups at the HS has broken my heart. He is a reservation puppy from a litter that wasn't socialized and really has no interest in the world around him. He is scared of humans, and even when he "warms up" to you he is really not that warm. I did not see him wag his tail once yesterday. I would love to foster him but I worry about our old men kitties since they cannot move as fast as they used to. Instead I will just plan on going out to the shelter and spending some time with him this week. In the meantime, here are pics of my transports!


Oh they look so sweet. 
I hope your scared dog can become socialized.


----------



## tangowithme

There's a little story I'd like to tell you. I think you'll enjoy it.

Although I might sound like Sophia from Golden Girls - picture this. Sicily, 1985.

I worked at a NATO airport, rented an apartment in a tiny town on the slopes of Mt. Etna. It was an old building, marble floors, stucco ceilings, the balcony covered with old ivy. Because the house was built into the mountain, the front was on the second floor while the back door led into an alleyway. 

Anyway, each morning at about four o'clock, a little cat waited to be fed right by the back door, along with a number of other strays that climbed onto the balcony via the trunk of the ancient ivy. 

I always thought of that particular cat as a young tom. I never saw it in daylight, only at that ungodly hour when I had to get out of bed to get ready for work. It never allowed me to touch it.

Time went on. One evening, right after I got home from work, there was pitiful meowing at the back door. I looked, and there was the "4 a.m. cat". No tom as it turned out, but a very pregnant female. She zoomed past me, down the hallway, straight into my bedroom, where she proceeded to have five kittens under the bed. 

So.... litter box, food, water in the bedroom. I slept on the sofa for a couple of weeks to let Mama Cat rest and nurse. 

To this day, I wonder what made her choose my place to have her babies. She seemed very young, I believe it was her first birth. 

It was a sweet moment when she let me pick up her babies for the first time.


----------



## Candice0985

tangowithme said:


> There's a little story I'd like to tell you. I think you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Although I might sound like Sophia from Golden Girls - picture this. Sicily, 1985.
> 
> I worked at a NATO airport, rented an apartment in a tiny town on the slopes of Mt. Etna. It was an old building, marble floors, stucco ceilings, the balcony covered with old ivy. Because the house was built into the mountain, the front was on the second floor while the back door led into an alleyway.
> 
> Anyway, each morning at about four o'clock, a little cat waited to be fed right by the back door, along with a number of other strays that climbed onto the balcony via the trunk of the ancient ivy.
> 
> I always thought of that particular cat as a young tom. I never saw it in daylight, only at that ungodly hour when I had to get out of bed to get ready for work. It never allowed me to touch it.
> 
> Time went on. One evening, right after I got home from work, there was pitiful meowing at the back door. I looked, and there was the "4 a.m. cat". No tom as it turned out, but a very pregnant female. She zoomed past me, down the hallway, straight into my bedroom, where she proceeded to have five kittens under the bed.
> 
> So.... litter box, food, water in the bedroom. I slept on the sofa for a couple of weeks to let Mama Cat rest and nurse.
> 
> To this day, I wonder what made her choose my place to have her babies. She seemed very young, I believe it was her first birth.
> 
> It was a sweet moment when she let me pick up her babies for the first time.



that is such a sweet story! what did she do after she had her babies? did they stay or move on? did you keep them? 

I have always wondered what it is about me that animals like. dogs, cats, horses you name is all love me. when I was in university I used to walk about 10 minutes home from campus. on a regular day I would have at least 1 cat follow me home. one time I was talking to my mom on my cell and walking home and there were 3 cats following me home, as I kept walking I slowly picked up cats LOL.

I must have looked so funny trudging home and there was a tabby, black cat, and an orange guy all following me in a line


----------



## tangowithme

Candice0985 said:


> that is such a sweet story! what did she do after she had her babies? did they stay or move on? did you keep them?
> 
> I have always wondered what it is about me that animals like. dogs, cats, horses you name is all love me. when I was in university I used to walk about 10 minutes home from campus. on a regular day I would have at least 1 cat follow me home. one time I was talking to my mom on my cell and walking home and there were 3 cats following me home, as I kept walking I slowly picked up cats LOL.
> 
> I must have looked so funny trudging home and there was a tabby, black cat, and an orange guy all following me in a line



Candice, once the babies were weaned, Mama Cat left and for some reason never came back for her breakfast. I kept one of the kittens, Nero, and found good homes for the others. Nero was stung by a scorpion one day, but that's a whole other adventure. I didn't know what was the matter with him, but then found the scorpion in the bathroom and beat it to death with a boot. Gah! 

My grandmother had a wonderful way with animals. We were a three generation household, and I believe some of Grandma's magic was passed on to me. We had a huge yard, and when I was about five years old, Grandma gave me two goslings to raise. They were my responsibility. I sat on a bench under the plum tree and held a goose, stroking its belly, his neck in the crook of my elbow. Geese are excellent watchdogs. Unfortunately, mine hated Mom and chased her back into the house. 

When I was pregnant, I had the same experience of being followed. With me, it was by dogs. The doctor advised me to walk as much as possible, so I'd go on a daily walk to the grocery store with our dog. From the yards along the way, other dogs would join, and there was half a dozen dogs waiting for me out front.


----------



## Candice0985

tangowithme said:


> Candice, once the babies were weaned, Mama Cat left and for some reason never came back for her breakfast. I kept one of the kittens, Nero, and found good homes for the others. Nero was stung by a scorpion one day, but that's a whole other adventure. I didn't know what was the matter with him, but then found the scorpion in the bathroom and beat it to death with a boot. Gah!
> 
> My grandmother had a wonderful way with animals. We were a three generation household, and I believe some of Grandma's magic was passed on to me. We had a huge yard, and when I was about five years old, Grandma gave me two goslings to raise. They were my responsibility. I sat on a bench under the plum tree and held a goose, stroking its belly, his neck in the crook of my elbow. Geese are excellent watchdogs. Unfortunately, mine hated Mom and chased her back into the house.
> 
> When I was pregnant, I had the same experience of being followed. With me, it was by dogs. The doctor advised me to walk as much as possible, so I'd go on a daily walk to the grocery store with our dog. From the yards along the way, other dogs would join, and there was half a dozen dogs waiting for me out front.


oh no! was Nero okay? did he survive the sting?


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww I love the animal stories!! I have always wanted to be one of those Dr. Dolittle type people but I am just normal. 

I think Diablo might end up having some teeth pulled this week. Not really sure what is going on with him but he has been throwing up quite often. Not a lot at a time, just once or twice a week. When he throws up it is just dark brown liquid for the most part. In between times he hacks like he's coughing up a furball but nothing ever comes out (and normally he hacks them up because he's long haired, this is when we know it's time to get him shaved again). Today I noticed he was kind of eating on one side of his mouth, then this evening he ate some dinner and promptly threw it up right next to his food bowl. He is the youngest of our kitties but still 14 years old. I just hope it's only his teeth and nothing more. I am hating this stage of pet ownership when all of my pets are considered "seniors." Ugh.


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> Aww I love the animal stories!! I have always wanted to be one of those Dr. Dolittle type people but I am just normal.
> 
> I think Diablo might end up having some teeth pulled this week. Not really sure what is going on with him but he has been throwing up quite often. Not a lot at a time, just once or twice a week. When he throws up it is just dark brown liquid for the most part. In between times he hacks like he's coughing up a furball but nothing ever comes out (and normally he hacks them up because he's long haired, this is when we know it's time to get him shaved again). Today I noticed he was kind of eating on one side of his mouth, then this evening he ate some dinner and promptly threw it up right next to his food bowl. He is the youngest of our kitties but still 14 years old. I just hope it's only his teeth and nothing more. I am hating this stage of pet ownership when all of my pets are considered "seniors." Ugh.


 
I know what you mean, Buzzy. I've got my 17 y/o Shelby and every little sneeze or hairball worries me. Especially since now the vet always prefaces things with "well, she is 17 years old..."


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Aww I love the animal stories!! I have always wanted to be one of those Dr. Dolittle type people but I am just normal.
> 
> I think Diablo might end up having some teeth pulled this week. Not really sure what is going on with him but he has been throwing up quite often. Not a lot at a time, just once or twice a week. When he throws up it is just dark brown liquid for the most part. In between times he hacks like he's coughing up a furball but nothing ever comes out (and normally he hacks them up because he's long haired, this is when we know it's time to get him shaved again). Today I noticed he was kind of eating on one side of his mouth, then this evening he ate some dinner and promptly threw it up right next to his food bowl. He is the youngest of our kitties but still 14 years old. I just hope it's only his teeth and nothing more. I am hating this stage of pet ownership when all of my pets are considered "seniors." Ugh.



I hope it is just some tooth issues, fingers crossed  it does sound like a sore mouth issue if he is eating to one side of his mouth. or maybe he has a hairball backup going on?

my sisters cat is long haired and her mane if it's not cut occasionally is so long that when she cleans herself the mane gets stuck in her mouth :S when my sister adopted Piranha (yes this is her name lol) she kept throwing up her food, she tried a few different foods...then finally took her to the vet and she had such a large hairball in her stomach that it got to a point where she couldn't keep any food down. they extracted it without surgery somehow? and since then she has had no issues with keeping her food down.


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> I hope it is just some tooth issues, fingers crossed  it does sound like a sore mouth issue if he is eating to one side of his mouth. or maybe he has a hairball backup going on?
> 
> my sisters cat is long haired and her mane if it's not cut occasionally is so long that when *she cleans herself the mane gets stuck in her mouth* :S when my sister adopted Piranha (yes this is her name lol) she kept throwing up her food, she tried a few different foods...then finally took her to the vet and she had such a large hairball in her stomach that it got to a point where she couldn't keep any food down. they extracted it without surgery somehow? and since then she has had no issues with keeping her food down.


 
That's what happens with Diablo.  Even with a lion cut they never seem to cut his collar up far enough. He always seems happier when he is shaved so I take him in about every four to six months. He is due to go in so that he won't be super short during winter.


----------



## tangowithme

Candice0985 said:


> oh no! was Nero okay? did he survive the sting?



Yes, he did. Of course, this was on a weekend, and no one was on duty at the military vet's office. Don't these emergencies always seem to happen on weekends or holidays?

On the way back to America, my cats flew Swiss Air, while yours truly was on an Air Force C141 cargo plane, where the passenger seats look like lawn chairs, to be folded out from the side of the aircraft. Once we got to Philadelphia, I thought that webbing was permanently imprinted on my rear end.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> That's what happens with Diablo.  Even with a lion cut they never seem to cut his collar up far enough. He always seems happier when he is shaved so I take him in about every four to six months. He is due to go in so that he won't be super short during winter.


 my sister always laughs when this happens she thinks it's funny but I always feel bad for Piranha!
I should sneakily cut her mane next time I visit ...



tangowithme said:


> Yes, he did. Of course, this was on a weekend, and no one was on duty at the military vet's office. Don't these emergencies always seem to happen on weekends or holidays?
> 
> On the way back to America, my cats flew Swiss Air, while yours truly was on an Air Force C141 cargo plane, where the passenger seats look like lawn chairs, to be folded out from the side of the aircraft. Once we got to Philadelphia, I thought that webbing was permanently imprinted on my rear end.



oh good phew! I wasn't sure how bad a scorpion sting would hurt a cat. omg if I found that in my bathroom I would freak! lol. I'll never forget the time I discovered what we call in muskoka cottage country "dock spiders" or wolf spiders. I had no idea we had spiders that big in Canada....traumatized me forever! lol


----------



## dusty paws

feeling a little upset this morning ladies.

ollie is still drooling. i've made another vet appointment. i'm afraid that i'm going to be tasked with the decision soon and i'm just not sure what to do. he is still happy, runs around his cage, and knows when its dinner time (he eats a supplement from a spoon now). but i just don't know. 

i hate this. my heart is breaking because i'm so afraid of making the wrong choice and if i were to put him down when he acts fine makes me hurt even more. i wish i knew if he was in pain, and i keep praying that if its his time he would go peacefully.

thanks for listening.


----------



## buzzytoes

Do you have to (or can you) file their teeth like rabbits?? What does it mean that he is drooling - that it's probably an infection? Poor Ollie.


----------



## dusty paws

i have his teeth filed and it usually has taken care of it, but it appears that the root of his one tooth- the actual jaw bone - is growing in weird.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> i have his teeth filed and it usually has taken care of it, but it appears that the root of his one tooth- the actual jaw bone - is growing in weird.



ouch! maybe he needs an extraction?


----------



## dusty paws

candice, my vet mentioned that an extraction would be our last resort before euthanasia. i'm not sure i'd want to put him through that though.


----------



## Cindi

Seems like quite a huge leap from removing a tooth to euthanasia. Hopefully it is only a tooth and easy to fix. 






dusty paws said:


> candice, my vet mentioned that an extraction would be our last resort before euthanasia. i'm not sure i'd want to put him through that though.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> candice, my vet mentioned that an extraction would be our last resort before euthanasia. i'm not sure i'd want to put him through that though.



really?   had no idea that a tooth extraction was such a big step, I have known dog owners who have had several teeth removed from their pets .


----------



## buzzytoes

I would assume it's probably because of his size. I would think putting a rodent under anesthesia is probably a very delicate job. 

This is Chase, my sweet heartbreaker. Spent some time with him and some bologna at the shelter today. He would take the bologna from me but every time I petted him it was like I was hurting him. He did lay down a bit next to me (when I had the bologna still) and he did fall asleep at one point (when he moved back across the room from me) and he made eye contact quite a bit so I guess it's progress but if anyone has any tips or tricks I would appreciate them! I am having a trainer/breeder/dog show friend head out there with me tomorrow to see what she suggests.


----------



## dusty paws

Buzzy, you are correct. It's very hard with rodents and anesthetic. He had his paw on my hand tonight when I fed him and my heart broke more.

Chase is adorable.


----------



## Cindi

I have stopped posting about Sabrina in the foster thread as she has officially joined Casa Cindi. 
This is what I found this morning when I walked into my office.


----------



## gazoo

I love black cats! Sabrina you are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I have stopped posting about Sabrina in the foster thread as she has officially joined Casa Cindi.
> This is what I found this morning when I walked into my office.



yay Sabrina! welcome to your furever home at casa Cindi


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww looks like she's already made herself at home 


my cat shooter has a terrible time with hairballs. seems like he has an issue getting them up and out. not joking when i say he will work on one for up to 2 weeks, some days he'll have puking episodes - about 3-4 throughout the day, where nothing comes out except bile and maybe some food.
this doesn't happen all the time though.  once he's got the hairball out he's good for a few months. awhile ago he had a hairball that was nearly facebook worthy it was SO huge. that was one he was trying to work up for a couple of weeks. 

i wonder if there's anything out that helps them with hairballs? i've tried the gunk you try to feed them but not quite sure if that's suppose to help prevent them or get them out easier. 

i have a couple long hair cats who always pull out their hair and end up eating it. ughhhh hate it. about ready to shave them both!!


----------



## poopsie

Way to go Sabrina! She looks gorgeous


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> I would assume it's probably because of his size. I would think putting a rodent under anesthesia is probably a very delicate job.
> 
> This is Chase, my sweet heartbreaker. Spent some time with him and some bologna at the shelter today. He would take the bologna from me but every time I petted him it was like I was hurting him. He did lay down a bit next to me (when I had the bologna still) and he did fall asleep at one point (when he moved back across the room from me) and he made eye contact quite a bit so I guess it's progress but if anyone has any tips or tricks I would appreciate them! I am having a trainer/breeder/dog show friend head out there with me tomorrow to see what she suggests.



What a haunting face.  I hope he can find strength to start trusting humans soon.  He's beautiful!


----------



## buzzytoes

ILuvShopping said:


> awww looks like she's already made herself at home
> 
> 
> my cat shooter has a terrible time with hairballs. seems like he has an issue getting them up and out. not joking when i say he will work on one for up to 2 weeks, some days he'll have puking episodes - about 3-4 throughout the day, where nothing comes out except bile and maybe some food.
> this doesn't happen all the time though.  once he's got the hairball out he's good for a few months. awhile ago he had a hairball that was nearly facebook worthy it was SO huge. that was one he was trying to work up for a couple of weeks.
> 
> i wonder if there's anything out that helps them with hairballs? *i've tried the gunk you try to feed them but not quite sure if that's suppose to help prevent them or get them out easier.*
> 
> i have a couple long hair cats who always pull out their hair and end up eating it. ughhhh hate it. about ready to shave them both!!


 
I have a feeling that this is what the vet will tell me tomorrow but he's never had an issue getting them up before. He is not even particularly long haired right now since he was shaved during the summer. 

So glad to see Sabrina is out and about! I knew it wouldn't take long!! Completely thrilled that she has finally gotten to come back home.


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> I have a feeling that this is what the vet will tell me tomorrow but he's never had an issue getting them up before. He is not even particularly long haired right now since he was shaved during the summer.
> 
> So glad to see Sabrina is out and about! I knew it wouldn't take long!! Completely thrilled that she has finally gotten to come back home.



if the vet suggestions something for you please let me know what it is 

too bad there's not a laxative for hairballs lol


----------



## lorihmatthews

ILuvShopping said:


> if the vet suggestions something for you please let me know what it is
> 
> too bad there's not a laxative for hairballs lol



My vet suggested adding flax oil to Kitten's food, which I have done in the past. I also added it back in recently because it seems like she was dealing with a lot more hairballs than earlier in the year. I just drizzle the oil on her food. It doesn't seem to affect the taste and as an added bonus it also makes her coat look really nice.


----------



## Cindi

Actually there is.   I have used this with good results.



http://www.amazon.com/Excel-Kittyma...&ie=UTF8&qid=1380743334&sr=1-2&keywords=paste


There are also treats you can give if they don't like the paste.






ILuvShopping said:


> if the vet suggestions something for you please let me know what it is
> 
> too bad there's not a laxative for hairballs lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Got to spend some time with my boy Chase today while my friend evaluated him. She said he needs to get into foster ASAP (which we already figured) but that the best foster home would be one without other dogs because he uses the dogs he's with as a comfort/shelter. As long as there are other dogs around then he would be able to avoid the humans better. The good news is he is not aggressive in any way whatsoever. So I am just going to continue to spend some time with him (and push his comfort level like she was doing, while using some pressure points to relax him) and hopefully a foster will come along very shortly. We have a place up in MT that we can send him to but I am hoping we can keep him local. I just would really like to be able to see him come out of his shell.


----------



## poopsie

poor little guy


----------



## vinbenphon1

ILuvShopping said:


> if the vet suggestions something for you please let me know what it is
> 
> too bad there's not a laxative for hairballs lol


There is a product called 'Cat Lax' you can get this at pet stores or online, it is a paste that you put in their food. One of my cats is a terrible hair ball factory. Another product my vet recommends is 'lactulose' or 'Actilax' which you can get at the chemist/pharmacy. He told us to add 2.5 - 3mls to his food, he ways 5kg (11lbs).

Something else that is worth a try (my vet said its good) is canned sardines in oil. only one of my cats thought this was great though, and it wasn't the cat with the problem . 

Oh and one last thing is 'Plaque off' for cats, its meant to help with dental cleaning, but it also has a laxative effect. You just sprinkle this on their food. 

Regular brushing is also necessary. Hope your cat enjoys this. I have one who absolutely hates being brushed, but the one with the problem loves it. But even with all of these products and brushing, my cat always ends up at the vet because he gets so blocked he can't keep food down. 

Good luck.


----------



## fuzzymummy

ILuvShopping said:


> if the vet suggestions something for you please let me know what it is
> 
> too bad there's not a laxative for hairballs lol


 Hi, there! Just lucked onto this thread.  I have 4 cats and a dog.  Two cats regularly get hairballs; their coats are different than the other two.  Both have kind of a wooly  undercoat as well as the silky fur of a cat.  

My vet prescribed a product called Vitalax.  It comes in a tube like hand lotion and looks like Vegemite!  Kinda smells like that too!  It's brown and you can put it on their food or tap a dollop on their noses so they will lick it off.  I did that the first time because they wouldn't eat their food.  You know that suspicious and pained look they give you because you just ruined dinner.  Now I give it to them (on the snout) every couple of weeks to keep those hairballs coming.

One of the cats (all are strays) had hard lumps in her abdomen when I first took her to the vet.  They figured she was about 10.  Those hard lumps were hairballs, which eventually slipped out.  Pretty gross I know but better out than in, right?


----------



## buzzytoes

Waiting on bloodwork but the vet didn't seem to think it's a hairball. She felt his abdomen, listened to his heart (they had to make him sniff a cotton ball with alcohol cuz he was purring too loud to hear his heart) and took his temp and all was good. She said sometimes older cats will develop a sudden food allergy even if they've eaten the same thing all their life. So we will see what the blood tells us and go from there! They are just eating Fancy Feast so it probably wouldn't hurt to get them on better food.


----------



## leasul2003

Buzzy, Here's to hoping it's something easily correctible.


----------



## leasul2003

I posted this in the Cat Owner's Club, but also had to post this side by side here. The left photo is the first day I brought Bella home. The right photo was taken about a week ago. I can't believe how much of a difference there is!!


----------



## buzzytoes

The good news is, the blood work was normal. The bad news is, the bloodwork was normal. For now we are working with a food allergy, changed foods to the Science Diet Sensitive Stomach to see if that helps. If that doesn't work we will try a novel protein (introducing a protein he has never had in his diet), then if that doesn't work then we will have to do a biopsy of his intestines to see if it's IBD or cancer. She said she thought she got a pretty good feel of his insides and didn't feel any blockages, and the symptoms for something blocking his system would be different. He has normal poops and when he does throw up it's just once, not repetitively. So nearly $300 later we know nothing. I did pick up some Feliway (holy crap that stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!), along with the hairball gel just on the off chance that will help.


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG Bella looks amazing!!!! What a difference a loving home makes!!!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> The good news is, the blood work was normal. The bad news is, the bloodwork was normal. For now we are working with a food allergy, changed foods to the Science Diet Sensitive Stomach to see if that helps. If that doesn't work we will try a novel protein (introducing a protein he has never had in his diet), then if that doesn't work then we will have to do a biopsy of his intestines to see if it's IBD or cancer. She said she thought she got a pretty good feel of his insides and didn't feel any blockages, and the symptoms for something blocking his system would be different. He has normal poops and when he does throw up it's just once, not repetitively. So nearly $300 later we know nothing. I did pick up some Feliway (holy crap that stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!), along with the hairball gel just on the off chance that will help.



If you decide to stick with Feliway, try getting your refills on Dr. Foster & Smith.  They are quite a bit cheaper than stores, and do have some sales.

I hope he doesn't have the serious tummy problems, and you can fix the barfing with food changes.


----------



## leasul2003

We buy Feliway from Amazon and usually get a decent deal so you may want to also check prices there. 

I hate it when the babies are sick and they can't tell us where it hurts or exactly how it feels. And cats are notorious for being able to hide their pain.


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> Waiting on bloodwork but the vet didn't seem to think it's a hairball. She felt his abdomen, listened to his heart (*they had to make him sniff a cotton ball with alcohol cuz he was purring too loud to hear his heart*) and took his temp and all was good. She said sometimes older cats will develop a sudden food allergy even if they've eaten the same thing all their life. So we will see what the blood tells us and go from there! They are just eating Fancy Feast so it probably wouldn't hurt to get them on better food.



Is it wrong I want to lol after reading that? That must be a very  rare thing for a cat to be purring so much during a exame.



leasul2003 said:


> I posted this in the Cat Owner's Club, but also had to post this side by side here. The left photo is the first day I brought Bella home. The right photo was taken about a week ago. I can't believe how much of a difference there is!!



OMG Bella has plumped up quite nicely, what a pretty girl.



buzzytoes said:


> The good news is, the blood work was normal. The bad news is, the bloodwork was normal. For now we are working with a food allergy, changed foods to the Science Diet Sensitive Stomach to see if that helps. If that doesn't work we will try a novel protein (introducing a protein he has never had in his diet), then if that doesn't work then we will have to do a biopsy of his intestines to see if it's IBD or cancer. She said she thought she got a pretty good feel of his insides and didn't feel any blockages, and the symptoms for something blocking his system would be different. He has normal poops and when he does throw up it's just once, not repetitively. So nearly $300 later we know nothing. I did pick up some Feliway (holy crap that stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!), along with the hairball gel just on the off chance that will help.



My Zorro has IBD/IBS and it's no fun, diarrhea is usually main symptoms. He's eaten the same food for nearly 6 years so we had to switch it up. We went threw  several rounds of Flagyl(a antibiotic they give for cats with upset stomachs) and several  rounds of the Hill cat foods(the main food vets recommend). He's had blood work and a 3-d ultrasound blood work is fine  and nothing popped up in the ultrasound either. My vet actually advised against the biopsy because it's an invasive procedure and fairly pricey. If it comes back positive for IBD their is no "cure" you need to work with the symptoms, mostly threw diet and meds/steroids. For my buy I believe it's mostly due to stress due to loosing two brothers in a year and it started up about a month before the second loss. It is really frustrating to deal with, we've had mild success with some stuff we got from vitality science(a holistic pet meds). He's not better but his symptoms aren't anywhere near as bad as they were. As far as foods go if your vet didn't already recommend it but you may want to try a gluten free food. And you may want to consider adding a probiotic to his food if you think it's IBD.


----------



## buzzytoes

pixiejenna said:


> My Zorro has IBD/IBS and it's no fun, diarrhea is usually main symptoms. He's eaten the same food for nearly 6 years so we had to switch it up. We went threw  several rounds of Flagyl(a antibiotic they give for cats with upset stomachs) and several  rounds of the Hill cat foods(the main food vets recommend). He's had blood work and a 3-d ultrasound blood work is fine  and nothing popped up in the ultrasound either. My vet actually advised against the biopsy because it's an invasive procedure and fairly pricey. If it comes back positive for IBD their is no "cure" you need to work with the symptoms, mostly threw diet and meds/steroids. For my buy I believe it's mostly due to stress due to loosing two brothers in a year and it started up about a month before the second loss. It is really frustrating to deal with, we've had mild success with some stuff we got from vitality science(a holistic pet meds). He's not better but his symptoms aren't anywhere near as bad as they were. As far as foods go if your vet didn't already recommend it but you may want to try a gluten free food. And you may want to consider adding a probiotic to his food if you think it's IBD.


 

I thought of you when she told me that! He doesn't have diarrhea so I am guessing it's probably not IBD, or maybe it's just a mild case? I am not a bit freaked out because what I thought was just hairball gagging, now seems as though it is actually a cough (thanks youtube) so now I'm thinking "OMG it's heartworm, heart disease, cancer, etc." It's weird but he seems to only hack first thing in the morning and when we are going to bed at night. DH gets paid next Friday so if he seems to still be hacking then I will take him in for xrays. I don't want to do the surgery if I don't have to and both the IBD and lymphoma are only diagnosed by biopsy of the intestine. He is the only animal that has never been to the vet (other than shots) so I have a hard time thinking anything is seriously wrong with him.


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> I thought of you when she told me that! He doesn't have diarrhea so I am guessing it's probably not IBD, or maybe it's just a mild case? I am not a bit freaked out because what I thought was just hairball gagging, now seems as though it is actually a cough (thanks youtube) so now I'm thinking "OMG it's heartworm, heart disease, cancer, etc." It's weird but he seems to only hack first thing in the morning and when we are going to bed at night. DH gets paid next Friday so if he seems to still be hacking then I will take him in for xrays. I don't want to do the surgery if I don't have to and both the IBD and lymphoma are only diagnosed by biopsy of the intestine. He is the only animal that has never been to the vet (other than shots) so I have a hard time thinking anything is seriously wrong with him.



It could be a mild case. Hopefully the food change, hairball gel, & feliaway will do the trick.


----------



## poopsie

pixiejenna said:


> *Is it wrong I want to lol after reading that? That must be a very  rare thing for a cat to be purring so much during a exame.
> *
> 
> 
> OMG Bella has plumped up quite nicely, what a pretty girl.
> 
> 
> 
> My Zorro has IBD/IBS and it's no fun, diarrhea is usually main symptoms. He's eaten the same food for nearly 6 years so we had to switch it up. We went threw  several rounds of Flagyl(a antibiotic they give for cats with upset stomachs) and several  rounds of the Hill cat foods(the main food vets recommend). He's had blood work and a 3-d ultrasound blood work is fine  and nothing popped up in the ultrasound either. My vet actually advised against the biopsy because it's an invasive procedure and fairly pricey. If it comes back positive for IBD their is no "cure" you need to work with the symptoms, mostly threw diet and meds/steroids. For my buy I believe it's mostly due to stress due to loosing two brothers in a year and it started up about a month before the second loss. It is really frustrating to deal with, we've had mild success with some stuff we got from vitality science(a holistic pet meds). He's not better but his symptoms aren't anywhere near as bad as they were. As far as foods go if your vet didn't already recommend it but you may want to try a gluten free food. And you may want to consider adding a probiotic to his food if you think it's IBD.




Cats also purr when they are stressed. My Lovely Vet runs water to get them to try and relax


----------



## tangowithme

I adopted tabby kitten Wotan Wahnwitz when I lived in Sicily. He deeply mistrusted people. First thing he did was to bite me into the area between thumb and forefinger, causing blood poisoning. My hand was swollen with fingers looking like sausages, the tell-tale red line ran up to the elbow. 

It all ended well.

Wotan... What can I say? He turned into a smoocher. There was another young cat, pitch-black, I adopted at about the same same. Her name was Mephistine. I didn't get them to the vet on time, and there was a litter. 

I prepared a bed for Mephistine and the babies. She never used it. Instead, she chose to have her babies on my lap and then put them into an open dresser drawer on top of my t-shirts for the first night. After that, she brought all five of them into the bed one by one as I was sleeping, under the covers. Wotan was a good dad. Whenever Mephistine left the nest to eat or use the litter box, there he was, protecting his young. 

That cat! He ate a hole into the middle of a cheesecake that sat on the kitchen counter to cool. Neighbor Harry, a hunter, brought over a platter of grilled venison steaks. What did I see? Wotan, a venison steak in his mouth, zooming past me at the speed of lightning. I don't know what possessed me at that moment, but I went after him through the kitchen, the living room and up the stairs - and then there was Wotan, unwilling to let go of the delicacy, dangling in mid-air, teeth embedded in the steak. 

Oh, well. I didn't want that d*mn steak any more, anyway.


----------



## ILuvShopping

lorihmatthews said:


> My vet suggested adding flax oil to Kitten's food, which I have done in the past. I also added it back in recently because it seems like she was dealing with a lot more hairballs than earlier in the year. I just drizzle the oil on her food. It doesn't seem to affect the taste and as an added bonus it also makes her coat look really nice.



does kitten get wet food or dry food?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> Actually there is.   I have used this with good results.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Excel-Kittyma...&ie=UTF8&qid=1380743334&sr=1-2&keywords=paste
> 
> 
> There are also treats you can give if they don't like the paste.



of course i'm having issues with shooter who is the PICKIEST cat in the world lol
he will not touch any wet food, no matter the flavor and it's really hit and miss on what kind of treats he likes. actually he likes moist treats, hates crunchy treats. right now i have him on some Blue salmon jerky treats and i bought a seafood flavor of the same brand and he won't touch them. And I've tried multiple flavors of the hairball paste.  not sure i've ever tried malt flavor though. will have to see if pet smart/petco has that.


----------



## ILuvShopping

leasul2003 said:


> I posted this in the Cat Owner's Club, but also had to post this side by side here. The left photo is the first day I brought Bella home. The right photo was taken about a week ago. I can't believe how much of a difference there is!!


WOW!!!!



fuzzymummy said:


> Hi, there! Just lucked onto this thread.  I have 4 cats and a dog.  Two cats regularly get hairballs; their coats are different than the other two.  Both have kind of a wooly  undercoat as well as the silky fur of a cat.
> 
> My vet prescribed a product called Vitalax.


thank you! i will put this on my list of items to try  
now i'm going to see if i can feel any lumps in his stomach =/

he tried to get the hairball out again this morning but nothing. he tried 4-5 times and i can't even seem to find the evidence that he tried. 
maybe i'll swing by my vet and ask them if i should maybe bring him in.


----------



## lorihmatthews

ILuvShopping said:


> does kitten get wet food or dry food?



Dry food only. The vet told me it's better for her teeth.


----------



## ILuvShopping

lorihmatthews said:


> Dry food only. The vet told me it's better for her teeth.



hmmm maybe i'll try that then! My cats also only get dry food so if it had to be with wet food that wouldn't work for me since shooter is a complete weirdo and hates the stuff lol

where do you buy your flax oil?


----------



## lorihmatthews

ILuvShopping said:


> hmmm maybe i'll try that then! My cats also only get dry food so if it had to be with wet food that wouldn't work for me since shooter is a complete weirdo and hates the stuff lol
> 
> where do you buy your flax oil?



I get it at Whole Foods since that's the most convenient place for me, but I bet you might be able to find it at Trader Joe's or something similar if there isn't one near you.

I literally just drizzle the oil over her dry food. Instant gourmet!


----------



## pixiejenna

poopsie2 said:


> Cats also purr when they are stressed. My Lovely Vet runs water to get them to try and relax



I didn't know that!


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel like I am taking over this thread.  Spent some time with Chase again this evening. For a very brief time he actually leaned into my hand as I was scratching behind his ears. Still didn't want me overly close to him but baby steps are fine with me!!!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I feel like I am taking over this thread.  Spent some time with Chase again this evening. For a very brief time he actually leaned into my hand as I was scratching behind his ears. Still didn't want me overly close to him but baby steps are fine with me!!!



any improvement is an improvement, it's a really good first step! yay Chase!!


----------



## poopsie

awwwwww....................((((((Chase))))))


----------



## poopsie

LMAO! Little Boo just got busted. When I opened the kitchen door his original girlfriend Miss Adrian ( the little feral) came bounding up the back steps looking for him and caught him with his inside squeeze Miss Tina Louise. The look on her face before she ran back down was something else. I booted him out to go be with her..........he has a lot of splainin to do.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> LMAO! Little Boo just got busted. When I opened the kitchen door his original girlfriend Miss Adrian ( the little feral) came bounding up the back steps looking for him and caught him with his inside squeeze Miss Tina Louise. The look on her face before she ran back down was something else. I booted him out to go be with her..........he has a lot of splainin to do.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> LMAO! Little Boo just got busted. When I opened the kitchen door his original girlfriend Miss Adrian ( the little feral) came bounding up the back steps looking for him and caught him with his inside squeeze Miss Tina Louise. The look on her face before she ran back down was something else. I booted him out to go be with her..........he has a lot of splainin to do.


 
Oh Romeow. Thou art in big trouble!


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> I posted this in the Cat Owner's Club, but also had to post this side by side here. The left photo is the first day I brought Bella home. The right photo was taken about a week ago. I can't believe how much of a difference there is!!



What a shocking before and after.    She now looks so healthy, happy and even plump. (Don't tell her I said that!)  

You've done a wonderful thing* leasul*!


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> What a shocking before and after.    She now looks so healthy, happy and even plump. (Don't tell her I said that!)
> 
> You've done a wonderful thing* leasul*!


 
lol. We have lots of nicknames for her. Two of which are Chunky Monkey and Chub a Wumba. More of her to love.


----------



## leasul2003

poopsie2 said:


> LMAO! Little Boo just got busted. When I opened the kitchen door his original girlfriend Miss Adrian ( the little feral) came bounding up the back steps looking for him and caught him with his inside squeeze Miss Tina Louise. The look on her face before she ran back down was something else. I booted him out to go be with her..........he has a lot of splainin to do.


 
Oooohh... What a little stud.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Boo you are such a player and now you're gonna be in big trouble!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Oh Boo you are such a player and now you're gonna be in big trouble!



scandalous!!! your outside girlfriend is going to give you a talkin to


----------



## pixiejenna

poopsie2 said:


> LMAO! Little Boo just got busted. When I opened the kitchen door his original girlfriend Miss Adrian ( the little feral) came bounding up the back steps looking for him and caught him with his inside squeeze Miss Tina Louise. The look on her face before she ran back down was something else. I booted him out to go be with her..........he has a lot of splainin to do.



LOL Cheaters cat edition live show 




leasul2003 said:


> lol. We have lots of nicknames for her. Two of which are Chunky Monkey and Chub a Wumba. More of her to love.



My late Chilly Willy was a chubby and I had a million names for him relating too his size, my faves were Chub Chub, Chunky Monkey, & Chunk.


----------



## poopsie

I almost feel bad for poor little Boo. He is the sweetest most inoffensive little soul I have ever met. He loves everyone and everything and just wants those around him to be happy. I don't think he knows what to do about Tina. She has just discovered her love for boize (her previous 'owners' left her behind when they moved. She wasn't fixed and the tom cats tormented her mercilessly) and she just can't get enough of Boo. She is bigger and when she head butts him she just about knocks him over. I am constantly telling them to get a room.  Both girls are calico/torties. Boo likes teh red heads!


----------



## ILuvShopping

anyone know anything about cats having skin allergies?
i think missy lou might have one.. she cleans herself A LOT and sometimes it's more of a biting while cleaning.. and she's got some scabs back near her tail that appear to have multiplied since I got her.

no sign of fleas that i can tell although i'm a bit paranoid cause i feel like my cat shooter is itching himself a lot more than usual.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sounds like fleas... They love hanging out around the tail and ears area. Do you apply regular treatment like the liquid treatment you apply once a month? Fleas can be quite hard to see and if your cats are outdoors roaming they could have picked them up from other cats. 

I took mine in for their regular yearly check up, and the vet whispered to me that they had fleas... I was so shocked and embarrassed coz my babies are confined to my property and I still have no idea where they picked them up from..

I would apply treatment and if your Missy lou is still scratching after a 4-5 days, then it might be something else... 

Also, cats can 'overgroom' if they are under stress or anxious. Has anything changed in her environment or daily routines?

All the best


----------



## Cindi

Usually that type of problem is due to a cat having a flea allergy. They only need to get bit once to cause a whole lot of  chewing/scratching. Tommy is allergic to fleas. Bellis has an actual skin allergy condition. After more than a year trying to figure it out and going to the vet for antibiotics and cortisone shots she was put on Prednisone pills every day. So far the problem has not returned. I would try the flea treatment first along with a Capstar (kills any live fleas currently on your cat) and see if it gets better. Probably will. 






ILuvShopping said:


> anyone know anything about cats having skin allergies?
> i think missy lou might have one.. she cleans herself A LOT and sometimes it's more of a biting while cleaning.. and she's got some scabs back near her tail that appear to have multiplied since I got her.
> 
> no sign of fleas that i can tell although i'm a bit paranoid cause i feel like my cat shooter is itching himself a lot more than usual.


----------



## ILuvShopping

hmmm i might have to contact the shelter and see what they want to do. since missy lou is my foster.  i always forget to ask if the shelter checks for fleas, but the must because i've never even had a set of kittens that came to me with fleas (thank god lol)


----------



## Cindi

Lucky you. Every cat/kitten I intake gets wormed and flea meds along with their shots and Spay/neuter if they are old enough. It is standard procedure for all rescue groups around here. 




ILuvShopping said:


> hmmm i might have to contact the shelter and see what they want to do. since missy lou is my foster.  i always forget to ask if the shelter checks for fleas, but the must because i've never even had a set of kittens that came to me with fleas (thank god lol)


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> Lucky you. Every cat/kitten I intake gets wormed and flea meds along with their shots and Spay/neuter if they are old enough. It is standard procedure for all rescue groups around here.



yea mine always get wormed - that i do know  cause i have to take the kittens in every 2 weeks while i have them for boosters and worm stuff.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think I am going to take Diablo back into the vet for a chest xray. His cough is still there (went away for a day and I had high hopes) and last night he actually woke me up somewhere in the middle of the night coughing. Have a call in to the vet to see what she suggests, but it seems like asthma is usually found in cats about 2-8, probably not a tumor because apparently those don't normally cause coughing, so I am thinking maybe if I get an xray it will at least make me feel better. I hate that animals can't talk!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I think I am going to take Diablo back into the vet for a chest xray. His cough is still there (went away for a day and I had high hopes) and last night he actually woke me up somewhere in the middle of the night coughing. Have a call in to the vet to see what she suggests, but it seems like asthma is usually found in cats about 2-8, probably not a tumor because apparently those don't normally cause coughing, so I am thinking maybe if I get an xray it will at least make me feel better. I hate that animals can't talk!



Oh poor Diablo. At least asthma is treatable -you may remember Gerbil was hospitalised earlier this year after a very bad attack. Now he is on steroids and diuretics and - paws and claws crossed - no repeat attacks. Big snuggles for your boy.


----------



## poopsie

Poor kitty------get well soon!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Oh poor Diablo. At least asthma is treatable -you may remember Gerbil was hospitalised earlier this year after a very bad attack. Now he is on steroids and diuretics and - paws and claws crossed - no repeat attacks. Big snuggles for your boy.


 


poopsie2 said:


> Poor kitty------get well soon!


 
He is booked in Thursday morning for an xray. Doctor said that would def be the next step to see if there is any inflammation in his lungs due to asthma. Hoping some steroids will fix him up!


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww poor Diablo, feel better little guy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Diablo took a turn for the worse last night so we are here at the vet getting X-rays this morning. He coughed alllllll night last night and wouldn't eat this morning. Vet listened to his heart and said it sounded funny - like it would go really fast, then pause, so if they don't see anything super bad on X-rays they may do an echo cardio gram as well. This sucks.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Diablo took a turn for the worse last night so we are here at the vet getting X-rays this morning. He coughed alllllll night last night and wouldn't eat this morning. Vet listened to his heart and said it sounded funny - like it would go really fast, then pause, so if they don't see anything super bad on X-rays they may do an echo cardio gram as well. This sucks.



Oh buzzy - you must be frantic. Poor Diablo. Hope they can work out what's wrong and get it treated fast. Holding good thoughts for you and the little man.


----------



## Cindi

Thinking of you and Diablo today. ((((HUGS))))






buzzytoes said:


> Diablo took a turn for the worse last night so we are here at the vet getting X-rays this morning. He coughed alllllll night last night and wouldn't eat this morning. Vet listened to his heart and said it sounded funny - like it would go really fast, then pause, so if they don't see anything super bad on X-rays they may do an echo cardio gram as well. This sucks.


----------



## dusty paws

for the past few days i noticed that ollie looked a bit different. so last night i thought, what the heck and gave him a stick to chew on. this morning... i noticed he chewed it. he hasn't done this in MONTHS. we still have a vet visit lined up for sat morning but i just wanted to share.

buzzytoes - thinking good thoughts for you and your little furguy.


----------



## chessmont

Buzzy I am thinking good thoughts for Diablo; dusty I was wondering how Ollie was doing- sounds optimistic 

I have a sick dog and 1400$ later we have no idea what is wrong.  More tests to come and money to be spent tomorrow.  I am beside myself.  She is lethargic, has a fever that comes and goes and is painful all over. CBC normal,  Neg. for tick disease, no masses in chest or abdomen via X-ray, neg. for Addison's, and now am awaiting the results of an "immune panel"  Not sure what that includes.  Tomorrow ultrasound and tap joint(s) for fluid analysis.  This sucks.  She is only 4 y 8 mos old.  Send me some good thoughts tpfers...


----------



## renza

chessmont said:


> I have a sick dog and 1400$ later we have no idea what is wrong.  More tests to come and money to be spent tomorrow.  I am beside myself.  She is lethargic, has a fever that comes and goes and is painful all over. CBC normal,  Neg. for tick disease, no masses in chest or abdomen via X-ray, neg. for Addison's, and now am awaiting the results of an "immune panel"  Not sure what that includes.  Tomorrow ultrasound and tap joint(s) for fluid analysis.  This sucks.  She is only 4 y 8 mos old.  Send me some good thoughts tpfers...


Chessmont,  I hope you find out what is wrong with your doggy and that she can get better soon.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks renza.  Sure is frustrating and of course v. worrisome.


----------



## Cindi

Chessmont, sorry to hear your baby is not feeling well. Sending healing thoughts her way. 






chessmont said:


> Buzzy I am thinking good thoughts for Diablo; dusty I was wondering how Ollie was doing- sounds optimistic
> 
> I have a sick dog and 1400$ later we have no idea what is wrong.  More tests to come and money to be spent tomorrow.  I am beside myself.  She is lethargic, has a fever that comes and goes and is painful all over. CBC normal,  Neg. for tick disease, no masses in chest or abdomen via X-ray, neg. for Addison's, and now am awaiting the results of an "immune panel"  Not sure what that includes.  Tomorrow ultrasound and tap joint(s) for fluid analysis.  This sucks.  She is only 4 y 8 mos old.  Send me some good thoughts tpfers...


----------



## dusty paws

sending you my love chess.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks Cindi and dusty we are needing all the cosmic good thoughts we can get!


----------



## pixiejenna

Buzzy I'm so sorry to hear about Diablo's turn for the worse. He will be in my thoughts please keep us updated on his condition.

Chessmount I'm also sorry to hear about your dog. Hopefully the blood work & ultrasound will come back with some news so you know what's wrong with your dog. She'll be in my thoughts as well.

Sometimes it's so difficult & frustrating when our pets are sick and they can't tell us what's wrong.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well I'm glad at least Ollie is doing better! Sorry to hear about your girl Chessmont. The worrying is always the worst part!!

I am a huge worrywart anyway, and with Diablo coughing alllll night I didn't want to chance it. Ended up having to take a trip to the big city cuz my vet here in our small town can only do xrays. She said they didn't present as typical asthma xrays and if I wanted then I could go down to the big city and have a sonogram of his heart just to rule out heart disease. After all is said and done, 350 miles later, we are treating it as asthma and seeing how it goes. To rule out any further respiratory disease would require invasive procedures and I don't want to do that yet. He got a steroid shot that will last a month and an antibiotics shot that will last for two weeks, just in case. First thing he did when we got home was eat so I know he is at least feeling somewhat better! In the meantime, I guess I have to actually clean my house now to keep the asthma to a minimum.


----------



## chessmont

Sounds like pretty good news buzzy


----------



## chessmont

Thanks pixie, yeah I wish they could talk except perhaps when it is time to eat.  The stares are bad enough!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sorry to hear about your sick puppies and kitties. 

"Get Well Soon" xx from Vincent


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Hai Vincent! What a cutie!
Buzzy - big hugs for Diablo and fingers crossed the steroid shot will work its magic...
Chessmont - keeping you and your pup in my prayers. I hate that constant sick feeling of worry whenever our fur kids are ill.


----------



## ILuvShopping

confirmed fleas in my house   i've been suspicious for awhile with missy lou but i couldn't find anything. a couple nights ago i spotted one on skittles but i was hoping it was just a gnat that landed on her because when i checked her over i couldn't find anything.  my cat shooter has been itching more aggressively lately and usually around his neck. so i checked him last night and yep! there they were..... seems to be easier to find them on long hair cats

I emailed my foster contact at the shelter last night and she was on the ball and emailed me back right away. Said they would take care of my fosters AND my cats AND they're even going to come to my house to treat them all so I don't have to cart them all up to the shelter. So that's super awesome of them. 
I'm not sure what type of treatment they're getting so after that happens tonight I guess I'll look into some long term treatment for my cats.

I'm just not sure what I should do about things in my house? I've only had fleas in the house one other time and that was shortly after I moved into my house. One of my cats got fleas. At that time I bombed my bedroom since its the only room in the house that has carpet but I'm not sure if that's really necessary this time? I think I did it last time since I had recently moved in and wanted to make sure if the previous owners pets left fleas that I wanted them out.  So maybe I should just make sure I wash all the bedding on my bed and the spare bed (where the fosters were first held when they came to my house)?


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh AND last night when I was checking over Shooter I noticed that he has nearly pulled out all of his hair at the base of his tail and back down behind his legs. It really looks like he was shaved back there in some spots.  I can tell the area is sensitive when I touch it because when I do he'll start licking me aggressively.  I'm not sure if something like this warrants a trip to the vet? He had bloodwork done back in March and nothing was abnormal, they said his bloodwork was really really good for a cat his age and weight.


----------



## Cindi

Fleas can cause a real mess, especially if the cats are sensitive to the bites. That is nice of the rescue to treat your cats as well as the fosters. The flea treatment should be enough. You will still see scratching for a few days until the irritation from the flea bites subsides. 






ILuvShopping said:


> oh AND last night when I was checking over Shooter I noticed that he has nearly pulled out all of his hair at the base of his tail and back down behind his legs. It really looks like he was shaved back there in some spots.  I can tell the area is sensitive when I touch it because when I do he'll start licking me aggressively.  I'm not sure if something like this warrants a trip to the vet? He had bloodwork done back in March and nothing was abnormal, they said his bloodwork was really really good for a cat his age and weight.


----------



## dusty paws

buzzy - glad to hear about diablo and keeping my fingers crossed for you.

chess, continuing to send good thoughts your way.

ollie actually ate REAL chinchilla food last night. no shame in admitting that i cried when he did.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> buzzy - glad to hear about diablo and keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> chess, continuing to send good thoughts your way.
> 
> ollie actually ate REAL chinchilla food last night. no shame in admitting that i cried when he did.



Way to go, Ollie!!! So happy for you, Dusty.


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> ollie actually ate REAL chinchilla food last night. no shame in admitting that i cried when he did.



I'd have done the same


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> Fleas can cause a real mess, especially if the cats are sensitive to the bites. That is nice of the rescue to treat your cats as well as the fosters. The flea treatment should be enough. You will still see scratching for a few days until the irritation from the flea bites subsides.



should i wash all of the bedding that I have on each bed??  i'd rather not go through the hassle of washing my comforter cause it's down so it's a PITA but i will if i have to lol 

after they get these treatment i'm going to put my cats on an annual one. might as well since i bring fosters in so often, this was bound to happen eventually! my mom used to work for a vet and him and my dad are still really good friends so i can get the stuff a lot cheaper than buying it elsewhere.


----------



## ILuvShopping

dusty paws said:


> buzzy - glad to hear about diablo and keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> chess, continuing to send good thoughts your way.
> 
> ollie actually ate REAL chinchilla food last night. no shame in admitting that i cried when he did.



YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would have cried too. I've cried at weirder pet stuff lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Good job Ollie!!!! 

Shooter probably has an allergy to fleas, which as long as you treat them and he stops licking, I wouldn't think it would warrant a trip to the vet. Our dog growing up was allergic to fleas and constantly had a bald, bleeding spot at the base of her tail because that's where they would bother her most. That's awesome that the rescue is coming to your house to take care of everything!


----------



## Cindi

I wouldn't go crazy. If you have carpets I would get some flea powder and put it on the carpets before vacuuming. I have also bought cheap (dollar store) flea collars and cut them up and put them in my vacuum canister before doing my carpets.  Fleas are most happy on your pets so if their fleas are gone you will probably be good. Doesn't sound like you have a huge flea problem. I would use the monthly flea meds on everyone. It is quick and easy and you won't have to worry about fleas anymore. Pain in the behind. 





ILuvShopping said:


> should i wash all of the bedding that I have on each bed??  i'd rather not go through the hassle of washing my comforter cause it's down so it's a PITA but i will if i have to lol
> 
> after they get these treatment i'm going to put my cats on an annual one. might as well since i bring fosters in so often, this was bound to happen eventually! my mom used to work for a vet and him and my dad are still really good friends so i can get the stuff a lot cheaper than buying it elsewhere.


----------



## chessmont

Well it's very bad news; she most likely (though not all tests are in) has systemic lupus.  No cure, definitely no normal lifespan.  My head is spinning, I'll post more details later if anyone is interested.


----------



## Cindi

Oh no. I'm so sorry. Of course we want to know. We are all here if you need to talk or scream. ((((HUGS))))





chessmont said:


> Well it's very bad news; she most likely (though not all tests are in) has systemic lupus.  No cure, definitely no normal lifespan.  My head is spinning, I'll post more details later if anyone is interested.


----------



## renza

chessmont said:


> Well it's very bad news; she most likely (though not all tests are in) has systemic lupus.  No cure, definitely no normal lifespan.  My head is spinning, I'll post more details later if anyone is interested.


I'm so sorry to hear this.   Is the vet optimistic about managing it long-term?


----------



## chessmont

Not sure about long-term.  Must.Not.Troll.Internet.  It says 40% of dogs die within one year.  But the vet and I haven't been able to have but a quick phone convo about the test result today.  I think the disease is unpredictable as to longevity.  It depends what organs are attacked and when from what I've read.  I'll know more in a few days.


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry. Of course we want to know. We are all here if you need to talk or scream. ((((HUGS))))



Thanks Cindi!


----------



## pixiejenna

Buzzy that's good news it's nothing major. 

Vinbenphon1 OMG what a cutie your Vincent is!

Iluvshopping sorry to hear about the flee invasion. That's awesome taht the shelter is coming out to you to treat all the cats instead of making you lug them all in which would be no small feat.


Oh Chessmont I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet pooch. *hugs* Please keep us updated on how your girl is doing. Its easy to drive yourself crazy wanting to find out as much as you can online about your pets illness. I don't blame you for feeling overwhelmed by it, it's ok and normal to feel that way. Hopefully when you get to talk to the vet you'll feel a bit more certain what you'll need to do to take care of your girl and they will guide you threw her treatments.


----------



## vinbenphon1

chessmont said:


> Not sure about long-term.  Must.Not.Troll.Internet.  It says 40% of dogs die within one year.  But the vet and I haven't been able to have but a quick phone convo about the test result today.  I think the disease is unpredictable as to longevity.  It depends what organs are attacked and when from what I've read.  I'll know more in a few days.


Hang in there chessmont. All thoughts are with you and your fur baby right now.


----------



## clevercat

chessmont said:


> Not sure about long-term.  Must.Not.Troll.Internet.  It says 40% of dogs die within one year.  But the vet and I haven't been able to have but a quick phone convo about the test result today.  I think the disease is unpredictable as to longevity.  It depends what organs are attacked and when from what I've read.  I'll know more in a few days.



Chessmont, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending many prayers your way. And lots of hugs and positive thoughts.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> I wouldn't go crazy. If you have carpets I would get some flea powder and put it on the carpets before vacuuming. I have also bought cheap (dollar store) flea collars and cut them up and put them in my vacuum canister before doing my carpets.  Fleas are most happy on your pets so if their fleas are gone you will probably be good. Doesn't sound like you have a huge flea problem. I would use the monthly flea meds on everyone. It is quick and easy and you won't have to worry about fleas anymore. Pain in the behind.



thank you! I don't think it was that bad so I'm going to say i'm safe with the bedding. I might just wash the one blanket that I think might be the culprit.  They got their meds last night.  they used advantage on the fosters and then they used Vectra on my cats.  Missy Lou (foster) seemed to have a slight reaction to the advantage and she's a little skittish now. But hopefully within the next day or so she'll be back to normal. She's already more 'normal' than when she was last night.


----------



## vinbenphon1

ILuvShopping said:


> thank you! I don't think it was that bad so I'm going to say i'm safe with the bedding. I might just wash the one blanket that I think might be the culprit.  They got their meds last night.  they used advantage on the fosters and then they used Vectra on my cats.  Missy Lou (foster) seemed to have a slight reaction to the advantage and she's a little skittish now. But hopefully within the next day or so she'll be back to normal. She's already more 'normal' than when she was last night.


A reaction to the Advantage. That's interesting. When I used to use Advantage, my cats would get really lethargic for about a day. So I changed product and no more issues.


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> Not sure about long-term.  Must.Not.Troll.Internet.  It says 40% of dogs die within one year.  But the vet and I haven't been able to have but a quick phone convo about the test result today.  I think the disease is unpredictable as to longevity.  It depends what organs are attacked and when from what I've read.  I'll know more in a few days.


 
I hope you can get a plan going soon to ease your mind somewhat.  



Diablo still has a cough. I am giving the steroid until Saturday before I call the doctor. He said "a day or two" and he got his shot around 4 PM Wednesday. Not sure what we will do if it is not asthma. I don't think I really want to put him through throat scopes and lung biopsies and who knows what else at 14 years old. Even if it turns out to be cancer I don't think we would put him through the radiation. Trying to not give into my worrywart genes and just assume his cough will be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> I hope you can get a plan going soon to ease your mind somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> Diablo still has a cough. I am giving the steroid until Saturday before I call the doctor. He said "a day or two" and he got his shot around 4 PM Wednesday. Not sure what we will do if it is not asthma. I don't think I really want to put him through throat scopes and lung biopsies and who knows what else at 14 years old. Even if it turns out to be cancer I don't think we would put him through the radiation. Trying to not give into my worrywart genes and just assume his cough will be gone by tomorrow.



geez it never does end, does it?  Hope the steroid kicks in soon


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I hope you can get a plan going soon to ease your mind somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> Diablo still has a cough. I am giving the steroid until Saturday before I call the doctor. He said "a day or two" and he got his shot around 4 PM Wednesday. Not sure what we will do if it is not asthma. I don't think I really want to put him through throat scopes and lung biopsies and who knows what else at 14 years old. Even if it turns out to be cancer I don't think we would put him through the radiation. Trying to not give into my worrywart genes and just assume his cough will be gone by tomorrow.



Gerbs was the same - the steroids take time to kick in. Stay strong, Diablo!


----------



## dusty paws

Chess thinking of you.

Sending warm fuzzies to Diablo still!


----------



## chessmont

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts.  I still don't have a treatment plan or anything, waiting for all test results and then a long conversation with the vet.  I'm antsy now, I hate waiting I want to act!  ZinZin (her name) is feeling OK, still quiet, I am giving some pain meds which are causing her to seem a little more alert.  She isn't even 5 yet which is the bummer.


----------



## ILuvShopping

vinbenphon1 said:


> A reaction to the Advantage. That's interesting. When I used to use Advantage, my cats would get really lethargic for about a day. So I changed product and no more issues.



yea i googled a bit last night and i guess cats can be allergic to certain brand so you just have to try another. so i will definitely be telling the shelter the next time i'm in contact with them, or whenever they go off to their forever homes.  i was suspicious of her having a skin allergy anyways so it's possible that both are coming into play.


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> Thanks everyone for your good thoughts.  I still don't have a treatment plan or anything, waiting for all test results and then a long conversation with the vet.  I'm antsy now, I hate waiting I want to act!  ZinZin (her name) is feeling OK, still quiet, I am giving some pain meds which are causing her to seem a little more alert.  She isn't even 5 yet which is the bummer.


 
You should probably post a peekture of ZinZin.


----------



## chessmont

Ihope I did this right. Should be a pic of ZinZin


----------



## renza

chessmont said:


> Ihope I did this right. Should be a pic of ZinZin


Oh what a sweetie!  Please keep us posted after you talk to the vet.


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww what a gorgeous girl!!! Please give her a kiss on that sweet nose for me.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww so cute!


----------



## vinbenphon1

She looks like such a sweet girl. What breed is she?


----------



## chessmont

vinbenphon1 said:


> She looks like such a sweet girl. What breed is she?



She's sweet to people she knows but the breed is very watch-doggy.  She doesn't make friends quickly.  She is an Azawakh, it is a greyhound-type breed from Africa


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I hadn't heard of that breed - she is beautiful, Chessmont!


----------



## Cindi

Chessmont, She is adorable! I thought I saw some Greyhound in there.


----------



## ILuvShopping

missy lou was still acting irritated last night but she seems to be back to normal this morning. she's currently sitting in my lap  yay!


----------



## chessmont

ILuvShopping said:


> missy lou was still acting irritated last night but she seems to be back to normal this morning. she's currently sitting in my lap  yay!



yay!


----------



## ILuvShopping

^she came and sat on my lap this morning and i said "YAYYYY! I missed you!!!"  lol
so seems like she just had a reaction that lasted 24 hours. i was about ready to give her a bath last night to get the stuff on her hair but even the area looks totally normal this morning.


----------



## dusty paws

chess she is gorgeous. i would love to have a greyhound.

back from the vet. she said ollie is a whole different chinchilla. he has gained almost grams. she didn't have to trim his teeth at all and said he looked fantastic.


----------



## buzzytoes

Way to go Ollie!!! Maybe he just had a chinchilla flu? Glad he is better!!


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> chess she is gorgeous. i would love to have a greyhound.
> 
> back from the vet. she said ollie is a whole different chinchilla. he has gained almost grams. she didn't have to trim his teeth at all and said he looked fantastic.



Good news!


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh Chess ZinZin is beautiful! 

That's great to hear Ollie is doing better.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> chess she is gorgeous. i would love to have a greyhound.
> 
> back from the vet. she said ollie is a whole different chinchilla. he has gained almost grams. she didn't have to trim his teeth at all and said he looked fantastic.



Yay! Way to go Ollie! This is great news


----------



## clevercat

Yay for Ollie! 
Buzzy, how is Diablo doing?


----------



## tangowithme

Mosche in his old age is developing new habits.

Instead of sleeping on his very own pillow on the bed, he insists on sleeping on mine by inching his way ever so slowly onto it throughout the night. But first - he has to circle around on top of the bed over and over and over again. 

I like to go to sleep on my left side, and Mosche loves to spread out on top of me, one paw stroking my cheek, the other embedded in the scalp, while making sounds like a diesel generator right into my ear.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Yay for Ollie!
> Buzzy, how is Diablo doing?



He's still coughing but I think it's getting better? Not really sure if the cough itself has changed, but we are back to coughing mostly just at night and in the morning, instead of all night. He's had antibiotics and a steroid so I kind of figure if that won't fix it, then it's probably something serious that would involve invasive surgery that I would just as soon not put him through at his age. If he is still coughing by Wednesday I will give the vet a call and see what the next step might be.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> He's still coughing but I think it's getting better? Not really sure if the cough itself has changed, but we are back to coughing mostly just at night and in the morning, instead of all night. He's had antibiotics and a steroid so I kind of figure if that won't fix it, then it's probably something serious that would involve invasive surgery that I would just as soon not put him through at his age. If he is still coughing by Wednesday I will give the vet a call and see what the next step might be.



I hope it's nothing  serious


----------



## pixiejenna

Tango that's too funny!

Buzzy I hope Diablo starts to feel better soon.


----------



## clevercat

Buzzy - even now, months after he started steroids and diuretics. Gerbil still coughs now and then. Hope Diablo will soon settle down. Is he permanently on meds, like Gerbs?


----------



## buzzytoes

Not yet, but I think I am going to talk to the vet about possibly trying the Aerokat inhaler. I assumed the steroid they gave him was to help with the asthma but it doesn't seem to have had any effect. He is still coughing a few times a day, though he hasn't had any nights like last Tuesday when he was coughing all night long. Just when I think "Oh he hasn't coughed in awhile, maybe it is clearing up," he starts in again. I am frustrated but mostly I feel bad that nothing is helping so far.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Not yet, but I think I am going to talk to the vet about possibly trying the Aerokat inhaler. I assumed the steroid they gave him was to help with the asthma but it doesn't seem to have had any effect. He is still coughing a few times a day, though he hasn't had any nights like last Tuesday when he was coughing all night long. Just when I think "Oh he hasn't coughed in awhile, maybe it is clearing up," he starts in again. I am frustrated but mostly I feel bad that nothing is helping so far.



Frustrating....it's awful to listen to, isn't it. Poor little guy. Gerbil is on a daily diuretic AM and PM and a steroid every other day. We may still have to consider the inhaler, but Lovely Vet is loathe to do this as Gerbs disapproved so strongly...also he has a very pointy nose that makes it difficult to hold the mask bit on. Anyway. Am sending all good thoughts to Diablo that the coughing will ease up a lot.


----------



## Cindi

I bought Sabrina a large catnip pumpkin. She promptly pushed it off onto the floor. I think she might be spoiled.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I bought Sabrina a large catnip pumpkin. She promptly pushed it off onto the floor. I think she might be spoiled.



Aww...the 'real' Sabrina is back. I'm so pleased.


----------



## Cindi

The "Real Sabrina" apparently has had enough of Whirly chasing her and is now stalking Whirly.   I know I shouldn't laugh and allow it but Whirly has been chasing her since she first got here almost 2 years ago. She deserves whatever Sabrina throws at her. There is no actual fighting but Whirly is the always the one to back down now. I am happy to see Sabrina got the message that this is her forever home and that "The Jerk" will never be back.





clevercat said:


> Aww...the 'real' Sabrina is back. I'm so pleased.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> The "Real Sabrina" apparently has had enough of Whirly chasing her and is now stalking Whirly.   I know I shouldn't laugh and allow it but Whirly has been chasing her since she first got here almost 2 years ago. She deserves whatever Sabrina throws at her. There is no actual fighting but Whirly is the always the one to back down now. I am happy to see Sabrina got the message that this is her forever home and that "The Jerk" will never be back.


----------



## chessmont

I am so frustrated!!!!!!  I will preface this by saying I don't know if perhaps there isn;t enough sample to do all the tests, but:  I STILL cannot get a treatment regimen for my ZinZin for her lupus.  

The (what I thought was) the last test came back.  It was a joint tap to get fluid from a joint and see what was in it it.  It showed extreme inflammatory properties, but they say that before they can put her on immunosupressives they need to rule out bacterial or fungal infection in the fluid.  Thus they must do ANOTHER joint tap to get fluid.

IMO if they knew they needed to rule out infection before medicating, why didn't they run a culture with the tap we did last week?  (see my preface)

Now I have to bring her in tomorrow for another one, and with a few days to culture and the weekend, I don't see an answer before the beginning of the week (Monday would surprise me)

I am so upset because she has been sick since at least 9/27, fever and joint pain and I can only give painkillers till all the tests are done.  No drugs to tamp down the illness. She is so quiet and resting all the time, but at least I am pretty sure she is not in pain.

Thanks for listening, folks.  Once the Dx is definitive, I might start a new thread specific to the disease for anyone who may have experience with it but does not read the chat thread.

I miss my bouncy girl, I have no idea if she will ever be back.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ oh, I feel your frustration. Every time I hear things like that I wonder if vet concerned is out to make more money (I hope not). I will keep you and ZinZin in my prayers. At least she is not in pain, some consolation...


----------



## renza

chessmont said:


> I am so frustrated!!!!!!  I will preface this by saying I don't know if perhaps there isn;t enough sample to do all the tests, but:  I STILL cannot get a treatment regimen for my ZinZin for her lupus.
> 
> The (what I thought was) the last test came back.  It was a joint tap to get fluid from a joint and see what was in it it.  It showed extreme inflammatory properties, but they say that before they can put her on immunosupressives they need to rule out bacterial or fungal infection in the fluid.  Thus they must do ANOTHER joint tap to get fluid.
> 
> IMO if they knew they needed to rule out infection before medicating, why didn't they run a culture with the tap we did last week?  (see my preface)
> 
> Now I have to bring her in tomorrow for another one, and with a few days to culture and the weekend, I don't see an answer before the beginning of the week (Monday would surprise me)
> 
> I am so upset because she has been sick since at least 9/27, fever and joint pain and I can only give painkillers till all the tests are done.  No drugs to tamp down the illness. She is so quiet and resting all the time, but at least I am pretty sure she is not in pain.
> 
> Thanks for listening, folks.  Once the Dx is definitive, I might start a new thread specific to the disease for anyone who may have experience with it but does not read the chat thread.
> 
> I miss my bouncy girl, I have no idea if she will ever be back.


I'm so sorry to hear that. That is infuriating that they are requesting another joint tap when they should have run the tests in the first place. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## chessmont

clevercat said:


> ^^^ oh, I feel your frustration. Every time I hear things like that I wonder if vet concerned is out to make more money (I hope not). I will keep you and ZinZin in my prayers. At least she is not in pain, some consolation...



I do trust my vet implicitly, I just don't know why this had to be done in separate procedures. I will certainly be asking her today.  Maybe there wasn't enough fluid to run all the tests.  Maybe she just forgot to add it on.  I'm not about to write them off, but I am venting a bit...

I just want my girl starting to feel better.

On top of everything, I have to go away 10/31-11/4 and was hoping we could have her on something by then that my petsitter can handle.  Otherwise, if it is a beginning regimen and subject to changes, she can't handle anything complicated (she is awesome otherwise, and I can't blame her I have no idea myself what to expect) I will have to board Zin at the local  24 hour hospital/specialty clinic.  Which means an internal medicine specialist has to examine her her and OK the "medical boarding"  More $$.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I'm so sorry chessmont. I understand the frustration. There is nothing worse than knowing there is something wrong with our fur babies and it seems like everyone is going in slow motion. 

When my fur babies were bitten by a deadly snake here in Aus, I was so panicked and the stupid vet people were quibbling with me over a $50 unpaid bill that wasn't even mine. Meanwhile my babies are dying  I was screaming in my head 'just give them the anti-venim'.... In the end I did get quite hysterical at them about the whole situation... My usual vet was not on that day.

I hope you can have some peace over the weekend to enjoy your lovely Zinzin


----------



## chessmont

vinbenphon1 said:


> I'm so sorry chessmont. I understand the frustration. There is nothing worse than knowing there is something wrong with our fur babies and it seems like everyone is going in slow motion.
> 
> When my fur babies were bitten by a deadly snake here in Aus, I was so panicked and the stupid vet people were quibbling with me over a $50 unpaid bill that wasn't even mine. Meanwhile my babies are dying  I was screaming in my head 'just give them the anti-venim'.... In the end I did get quite hysterical at them about the whole situation... My usual vet was not on that day.
> 
> I hope you can have some peace over the weekend to enjoy your lovely Zinzin



wow that is scary!!!!  Thank goodness they could save your pets


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm so sorry for your frustration chessmont! It's so hard knowing you can't explain it to your furbaby when they are sick. I hope they get answers for you sooner rather than later.


----------



## chessmont

well today, pending lab results she can go on prednisone and an antibiotic  The vet explained to me that originally she did not think a culture was necessary last week according to how this usually presents in dogs (hard for me to explain the conversation), but the (pathologist?) who looked at the sample highly suggests it so she will go along.  It's OK with me better safe than sorry.

Hopefully she should perk up a good bit from the prednisone and her swelling and fever will go down.

Thanks for the listen!

Even though I haven't been contacted by them yet, I do have insurance on her and have submitted 4 forms already.  Praying no glitches and I get 90% paid after my deductible.


----------



## vinbenphon1

chessmont said:


> well today, pending lab results she can go on prednisone and an antibiotic  The vet explained to me that originally she did not think a culture was necessary last week according to how this usually presents in dogs (hard for me to explain the conversation), but the (pathologist?) who looked at the sample highly suggests it so she will go along.  It's OK with me better safe than sorry.
> 
> Hopefully she should perk up a good bit from the prednisone and her swelling and fever will go down.
> 
> Thanks for the listen!
> 
> Even though I haven't been contacted by them yet, I do have insurance on her and have submitted 4 forms already.  Praying no glitches and I get 90% paid after my deductible.


Good to hear that ZinZin can start treatment and get some relief. Let us know her progress too. I think you mentioned starting a specific thread? I will keep an eye out.


----------



## pixiejenna

Chess I'm sorry to hear about having to take ZinZin in for extra tests, how stressful for all parties involved. Hopefully she'll perk up and be more active when you can give her meds other than just pain meds. Lupus is a hard disease to live with it can be very up and down, even harder for animals because they can't tell you when they are having bad days. Starting your own thread is a great idea others who are going/gone threw this can chime in with their experience. Could you board ZinZin at the vet when you go away? If she's starting new drugs they'd be the best to monitor her condition to see if they are working or if  they need to be tweaked.


----------



## chessmont

pixiejenna said:


> Chess I'm sorry to hear about having to take ZinZin in for extra tests, how stressful for all parties involved. Hopefully she'll perk up and be more active when you can give her meds other than just pain meds. Lupus is a hard disease to live with it can be very up and down, even harder for animals because they can't tell you when they are having bad days. Starting your own thread is a great idea others who are going/gone threw this can chime in with their experience. Could you board ZinZin at the vet when you go away? If she's starting new drugs they'd be the best to monitor her condition to see if they are working or if  they need to be tweaked.



pixie I just logged on to start a thread in case anyone has experience with it.  I have the possibility of boarding her at the vet at the end of the month when I go away if I think she is not stable or I am nervous about leaving her with the petsitter.  I have to have her seen by the internal medicine specialist and he has to OK her to be boarded at the specialty clinic where there is ER and staff 24/7.

She has only had 3 doses of prednisone and is almost back to her normal self I am so happy.  I just hope it does't make her too beeyotchy, that can be a side effect and I have a lot of dogs and sure don't need discord.  We shall see.  I have such a sense of relief right now she is mellow and happy and not hurting.


----------



## buzzytoes

Going to give the vet a call in the morning to see if they can give me something for Diablo. His cough is more prominent again tonight, plus he makes a weird sound occasionally when he exhales. It sounds like a growl but I'm sure it's probably wheezing or just the air trying to get through his lungs. Poor guy.


----------



## chessmont

Oh No buzzy how concerning!


----------



## buzzytoes

Back at the vet, waiting to talk to the doctor. They had to call the hospital down in Salt Lake for his records and the hospital said their next suggestion was a bronchodilator, which is the inhaler. I think that would be easiest, but I am pretty sure I have to order the inhaler part online, which will take a bit to get here, and I was hoping to give him something else in the meantime. I just want him to be able to breathe!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Back at the vet, waiting to talk to the doctor. They had to call the hospital down in Salt Lake for his records and the hospital said their next suggestion was a bronchodilator, which is the inhaler. I think that would be easiest, but I am pretty sure I have to order the inhaler part online, which will take a bit to get here, and I was hoping to give him something else in the meantime. I just want him to be able to breathe!



Oh poor Diablo. Can they give him a shot or pills to tide him over until the inhaler arrives?


----------



## buzzytoes

Finally getting a prescription filled for him. Spoke with the doc and she said the inhaler would be a good idea but in the mean time to get through until it arrived we're getting some pills. 100mg of some Th-word that I have to cut into quarters. Pretty sure it is a bronchodilator. She also mentioned running a humidifier so I will start running one of those tonight in the bedroom. God knows living in the high desert is certainly not the most moist environment! I also bought some crystal litter and am going to see if he is interested in it. I have read that clay litter is an irritant for them, but even some of the wood fiber kind (which is what I use) can irritate the lungs.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Finally getting a prescription filled for him. Spoke with the doc and she said the inhaler would be a good idea but in the mean time to get through until it arrived we're getting some pills. 100mg of some Th-word that I have to cut into quarters. Pretty sure it is a bronchodilator.



Theophylline? (don't know if I spelled it right though)


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> Theophylline? (don't know if I spelled it right though)



I don't have the bottle in front of me but that sounds right.


----------



## leasul2003

Question for those cat mommies. My Bella makes me laugh all the time, but she does this one thing I find particularly hilarious. I wonder if anyone has ever seen their cat do this. She has a little stuffed squirrel that she carries around in her mouth. But she also loves to play with it. She will drop it on the ground and deliberately step on it with either one or both back paws and sit down on it. (Almost like she's trying to hatch it.) Then she bobs her head back and forth kind of like a boxer that bobs and weaves. Then she literally hops off of it and picks it up in her mouth again and tosses it around. It really is the funniest thing ever. Anyone ever seen their cat do something like that, or do I just have a very special kitty that is very unique in her play?


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> Question for those cat mommies. My Bella makes me laugh all the time, but she does this one thing I find particularly hilarious. I wonder if anyone has ever seen their cat do this. She has a little stuffed squirrel that she carries around in her mouth. But she also loves to play with it. She will drop it on the ground and deliberately step on it with either one or both back paws and sit down on it. (Almost like she's trying to hatch it.) Then she bobs her head back and forth kind of like a boxer that bobs and weaves. Then she literally hops off of it and picks it up in her mouth again and tosses it around. It really is the funniest thing ever. Anyone ever seen their cat do something like that, or do I just have a very special kitty that is very unique in her play?


ahahahah. My Phoenix does this with his mouse. When he sits or lays on it, he gathers it under himself so he can rabbit kick it (taps it with his back foot), while his head is bopping around. I will try to get a pic lol.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Question for those cat mommies. My Bella makes me laugh all the time, but she does this one thing I find particularly hilarious. I wonder if anyone has ever seen their cat do this. She has a little stuffed squirrel that she carries around in her mouth. But she also loves to play with it. She will drop it on the ground and deliberately step on it with either one or both back paws and sit down on it. (Almost like she's trying to hatch it.) Then she bobs her head back and forth kind of like a boxer that bobs and weaves. Then she literally hops off of it and picks it up in her mouth again and tosses it around. It really is the funniest thing ever. Anyone ever seen their cat do something like that, or do I just have a very special kitty that is very unique in her play?



Lady does the hatching her toy thing. she'll jump over top of it and back up so her back legs are on the toy and then pop up,  grab it and run lol.

tuck does this head bobbing when he plays with strings.  he puts it in his mouth and weaves his head back and forth...what a weirdy!

but Bellas combo must be really funny to see!!!


----------



## leasul2003

Glad to know Bella isn't a little off in the head and this is natural.  She is certainly very entertaining to watch.


----------



## buzzytoes

Came downstairs this morning to find that someone (I am blaming the yellow dog) had eaten the ENTIRE package of pill pockets I had gotten to give Diablo his pills. Stupid human for leaving it on the table. Ugh.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Came downstairs this morning to find that someone (I am blaming the yellow dog) had eaten the ENTIRE package of pill pockets I had gotten to give Diablo his pills. Stupid human for leaving it on the table. Ugh.



Naughty pup! How's Diablo doing?


----------



## Cindi

Why is it only the kids that need the pills won't touch the Pill Pockets??  I tried to give Nicholas a pill in one yesterday and he wouldn't touch it. Whirly had the package on the floor and was trying to get it open in less than 1 minute. 





buzzytoes said:


> Came downstairs this morning to find that someone (I am blaming the yellow dog) had eaten the ENTIRE package of pill pockets I had gotten to give Diablo his pills. Stupid human for leaving it on the table. Ugh.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Why is it only the kids that need the pills won't touch the Pill Pockets??  I tried to give Nicholas a pill in one yesterday and he wouldn't touch it. Whirly had the package on the floor and was trying to get it open in less than 1 minute.


Diablo did eat it last night, but apparently others wanted them as well! They didn't have any at the store I went to today so hopefully Pounce will work just as well. If not there is always cheese I suppose.



clevercat said:


> Naughty pup! How's Diablo doing?


Same so far. I think he had an actual attack last night. Woke me up in the middle of the night so it might not have been as bad as I thought but it sounded like every exhale was a cough and I wasn't sure if he was getting any air in. Seems better today but it is usually worse at night so we'll see. Paws crossed!


----------



## leasul2003

Maybe Diablo just wanted to share the love.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am feeling like an over worrisome mum. I don't know how long the bronchodilators are supposed to take to kick in but they do not seem to be helping. Still more coughing and what seemed like another attack today. Sorry I keep taking up the thread. I just hate not knowing for sure what is wrong.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> I am feeling like an over worrisome mum. I don't know how long the bronchodilators are supposed to take to kick in but they do not seem to be helping. Still more coughing and what seemed like another attack today. Sorry I keep taking up the thread. I just hate not knowing for sure what is wrong.



If you are using theophyllin, that should kick in pretty quickly.  I took that a long time ago for bronchitis and as I remember I felt it within a few minutes.  I had a liquid version.  

Have you tried steaming Diablo in the bathroom?  That might help him breathe better, and a nice hot shower might help relax you as well.


----------



## pixiejenna

Buzzy sorry to hear Diablo is still  under the weather *hugs&bellyrubs* for your sweet kitty. Check with the vet/pharmacist what type of bronchodilator they prescribed him. Some are quick reacting(like for asthma attacks) and others are longer reacting(like to manage chronic breathing problems like copd). Another thought is maybe because he's taking the pill version instead of a inhaler, maybe that's why it's taking longer to kick in. And their could always be a off chance that maybe this med simply just isn't working for him, it may take some trial & error to find one that dose work. Please keep us updated on his condition.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Sorry I keep taking up the thread.



Don't ever say that!  It's what we're here for.

I am hoping things start looking up soon for him.  You seem very experienced and if you are worried, there is something to be worried about.


----------



## chessmont

As I suspected, I did not get any info in my Lupus thread.  It is pretty rare so I wasn't expecting much.  

The good news is, within 2 doses of Prednisone, ZinZin was almost back to normal!  I am so happy.  I hope it lasts a long time.  She is on antibiotic too, until we get the bacterial cultures back, which we think are probably negative.  

Also waiting on fungal cultures but antifungals were not prescribed.  They are not easy on the system, maybe that is why the vet did not prescribe them since we also feel pretty sure there is no fungal infection.

Thanks to everyone for the listening and encouragement.  I really hope she can live a normal lifespan like some dogs I have heard about.

P.S. I think I am repeating myself, sorry!


----------



## Cindi

I am so happy to hear she is reacting so well to the Pred. Hopefully it will continue. Never think you are taking up too much thread. There is always plenty of thread to go around.  The main reason for this thread is to support and learn from each other. Everyone who participates is a very important part of that process. So post away. 






chessmont said:


> As I suspected, I did not get any info in my Lupus thread.  It is pretty rare so I wasn't expecting much.
> 
> The good news is, within 2 doses of Prednisone, ZinZin was almost back to normal!  I am so happy.  I hope it lasts a long time.  She is on antibiotic too, until we get the bacterial cultures back, which we think are probably negative.
> 
> Also waiting on fungal cultures but antifungals were not prescribed.  They are not easy on the system, maybe that is why the vet did not prescribe them since we also feel pretty sure there is no fungal infection.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the listening and encouragement.  I really hope she can live a normal lifespan like some dogs I have heard about.
> 
> P.S. I think I am repeating myself, sorry!


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> If you are using theophyllin, that should kick in pretty quickly.  I took that a long time ago for bronchitis and as I remember I felt it within a few minutes.  I had a liquid version.
> 
> *Have you tried steaming Diablo in the bathroom?  That might help him breathe better, and a nice hot shower might help relax you as well*.


 
I haven't yet but I might try that tonight. I do have to two humidifiers running - one upstairs in our room (where he sleeps and all of the cats spend most of their day) and one downstairs kind of near where their litter boxes are. I was going to switch to the crystal litter but noticed it was just as dusty as anything else when I poured it into the box last night.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear ZinZin is feeling better! I was hoping your thread would get some action because I am always curious to learn new things. I never knew dogs could get lupus until you mentioned it!!

Time for peektures! Went to the shelter yesterday to get photos of the adoptables so thought I would post a couple here since most of them were kittens. Grey adult cat is mama to the two kittens. Her name is Rain and she was sweet as pie. Grey kitten is Storm and grey and white kitten is Cotton (I picked his name cuz that's what his fur felt like). The kittens are both seven weeks. The hissing kitten is Salem, a flame point Siamese. Since that's what Darius is, I had to show DH the photo of course.  The AC girl was begging me to take him because she says he is a beast. LOL He is about eight weeks and came in as a stray so is probably feral and that's why he doesn't like people so much.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I haven't yet but I might try that tonight. I do have to two humidifiers running - one upstairs in our room (where he sleeps and all of the cats spend most of their day) and one downstairs kind of near where their litter boxes are. I was going to switch to the crystal litter but noticed it was just as dusty as anything else when I poured it into the box last night.



have you tried corn or wheat based litter? I switched to this to cut down on dust because I had noticed Tuck was sneezing a lot. my vet recommended this one and i'll never go back to anything else! I use wheat kernel litter called Swheat scoop and Tuck hasn't sneezed since...unless he has a particularly stinky poops of course


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Glad to hear ZinZin is feeling better! I was hoping your thread would get some action because I am always curious to learn new things. I never knew dogs could get lupus until you mentioned it!!
> 
> Time for peektures! Went to the shelter yesterday to get photos of the adoptables so thought I would post a couple here since most of them were kittens. Grey adult cat is mama to the two kittens. Her name is Rain and she was sweet as pie. Grey kitten is Storm and grey and white kitten is Cotton (I picked his name cuz that's what his fur felt like). The kittens are both seven weeks. The hissing kitten is Salem, a flame point Siamese. Since that's what Darius is, I had to show DH the photo of course.  The AC girl was begging me to take him because she says he is a beast. LOL He is about eight weeks and came in as a stray so is probably feral and that's why he doesn't like people so much.



they are all beautiful, Mom is so pretty! I love her eyes 

haha hard to picture someone as cute Salem being a Beast


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> have you tried corn or wheat based litter? I switched to this to cut down on dust because I had noticed Tuck was sneezing a lot. my vet recommended this one and i'll never go back to anything else! I use wheat kernel litter called Swheat scoop and Tuck hasn't sneezed since...unless he has a particularly stinky poops of course


 
I have not. Next step is the newspaper kind I think. I was using the cedar kind, but read that the wood particles can bother lungs if they asthmatic. So I switched to the crystals, but like I said they seem rather dusty as well. I have read about the wheat but apparently it is the same as the cedar. Who ever knew there were so many different types of litter?! They just pee and poop in it for god's sake!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I have not. Next step is the newspaper kind I think. I was using the cedar kind, but read that the wood particles can bother lungs if they asthmatic. So I switched to the crystals, but like I said they seem rather dusty as well. I have read about the wheat but apparently it is the same as the cedar. Who ever knew there were so many different types of litter?! They just pee and poop in it for god's sake!



LOL it's so true! I used multi cat scoop- the kind you buy at the grocery store for like 5 dollars for the longest time but it just got to dusty and gross even with multiple cleanings a day. switched to the wheat and it has been great! but I've also been told at my pet store that if a cat is gluten intolerant then the wheat can irritate their bums...poor guys. then they recommend the corn base one instead.

sounds like newspaper base will be your best bet- I've also even heard of a type that uses old denim fiber for litter! the same materials as is used for eco insulation


----------



## chessmont

Well, this is interesting; took Zin to an internal medicine specialist today and he said based on the data so far he said she could have lupus or possibly not.  She might have immune-mediated polyarthritis, which is also incurable, and is treated with the same drugs, but the other organs of the body do not become involved.  It would be the 'better' diagnosis to have.

He said it could be lupus though.  Since she is at the low end of the spectrum for symptoms, is why he felt their could be some doubt.

It's almost a moot point, we'll only know which disease it is if the damage progresses to other organs then we know it is lupus.  But even with lupus sometimes the damage stays in the joints.  So it is currently a gray area on paper.

All I care is my insurance covers it!  And that she is feeling better


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> I am feeling like an over worrisome mum. I don't know how long the bronchodilators are supposed to take to kick in but they do not seem to be helping. Still more coughing and what seemed like another attack today. Sorry I keep taking up the thread. I just hate not knowing for sure what is wrong.


 
You have no need to apologize. If we didn't all love our fur babies and want the best for them and worry about them, we would have no reason being on this thread. We're all here to support each other.


----------



## leasul2003

chessmont said:


> as i suspected, i did not get any info in my lupus thread.  It is pretty rare so i wasn't expecting much.
> 
> The good news is, within 2 doses of prednisone, zinzin was almost back to normal!  I am so happy.


 
yay!!!


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> Grey kitten is Storm and grey and white kitten is Cotton (I picked his name cuz that's what his fur felt like). The kittens are both seven weeks. The hissing kitten is Salem, a flame point Siamese.


 
That grey and white is absolutely TDF!! And boy does Salem looked ticked off at the world. Poor little guy. I hope he finds a good home that is willing to put in the time and effort he will need.


----------



## buzzytoes

Chessmont how soon will it progress if it is lupus? Is that one of those things it can take years to do?? I wish there was some test they could do to know for sure. So frustrating not to know exactly what is happening.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Chessmont how soon will it progress if it is lupus? Is that one of those things it can take years to do?? I wish there was some test they could do to know for sure. So frustrating not to know exactly what is happening.



It gets even curiouser; the bacterial culture showed some E. Coli in the joint fluid.  A tiny amount so they have to culture it differently and see what grows and what it is sensitive to.  It is very unusual in dogs to have multiple joint swelling due to infection, so we now just wait for the test results and my vet is a little bit at a loss.

Her illness now could be due to an infection or it could be immune mediated, each one requiring different treatment.

We are all somewhat stumped.

Yes, lupus can take a long time to progress or not, it just depends upon the individual.

But now we don't know for sure what she has, in a nutshell.


----------



## pixiejenna

Chess I'm glad to hear she's responding well to the meds. Sorry to hear that they still don't have a diagnosis yet, that must be extremely frustrating. 

Buzzy what cuties! My bro uses the shweet scoop litter and they like it a lot, but like candace said steer clear if you know he has a gluten intolerance because it could cause him problems. 

We got a space heater for the kitchen/living room because they are the coldest rooms in the house no matter how high you turn the heat up. Watching my Z trying to figure out if he likes it or is scared of it is too funny.


----------



## buzzytoes

I hate people again today. A few months ago we had a faux-rescuer/back yard breeder get busted. Her dogs have been at Animal Control for 100 days because she refused to sign them over and her case is ongoing. She finally signed them all over yesterday and we took the two pit puppies at the Humane Society. I stopped to see them after I was done with Chase and they broke my heart. The ***** did a home job and cropped their ears so close to their head there is not even the tiniest of flaps. They are also very swaybacked and oddly shaped which I can only imagine is a case of her ****ty breeding. They are the sweetest dogs in the world but it infuriates me to know what has been done to them. Two of her dogs will have to be euthanized and they are trying to adopt the rest out of state so that she won't be able to find them.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow I'm surprised that they are looking to adopt the dogs out of state. Is that normal procedure for breeder pups or is it because of the breed?


----------



## buzzytoes

It's because of their owner. We live in a small town, and what she was trying to do before was sign a dog over at Animal Control, and bring a friend down to "adopt" the one she signed over. They just want to make sure she is not able to get ahold of them again. 

In better news, I think the meds are finally helping Diablo! All I heard was one tiny cough yesterday. It was more like half a cough.


----------



## Cindi

My Greyhound, Kelsey, was at the vet today for her yearly shots and in preparation for her/my vacation. She has been going to the same Doggie Resort for the last 5 years but this will be the first year she is there alone. Her brother passed in February. She is doing well here at home finally. For a while she wouldn't eat much and was always looking for him. It was a really sad time. There will be other dogs there to keep her company and she really loves the owner so I am hoping she will be ok. Any advice about things I can do to make her stay a bit better? I am taking her bed/food/toys/jammies/treats. She will probably have a ball and not even miss me. LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

You are probably right Cindi!  Her bed and toys should make her feel better. Hope she does well!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> My Greyhound, Kelsey, was at the vet today for her yearly shots and in preparation for her/my vacation. She has been going to the same Doggie Resort for the last 5 years but this will be the first year she is there alone. Her brother passed in February. She is doing well here at home finally. For a while she wouldn't eat much and was always looking for him. It was a really sad time. There will be other dogs there to keep her company and she really loves the owner so I am hoping she will be ok. Any advice about things I can do to make her stay a bit better? I am taking her bed/food/toys/jammies/treats. She will probably have a ball and not even miss me. LOL



Something that smells of you? You're right, she'll probably act all sad until you're out of sight and then 'woo hoo! Holidays!'


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> My Greyhound, Kelsey, was at the vet today for her yearly shots and in preparation for her/my vacation. She has been going to the same Doggie Resort for the last 5 years but this will be the first year she is there alone. Her brother passed in February. She is doing well here at home finally. For a while she wouldn't eat much and was always looking for him. It was a really sad time. There will be other dogs there to keep her company and she really loves the owner so I am hoping she will be ok. Any advice about things I can do to make her stay a bit better? I am taking her bed/food/toys/jammies/treats. She will probably have a ball and not even miss me. LOL



It sounds like you are doing all the right things, especially giving her things that smell of home...  I bet she'll do just fine.


----------



## pixiejenna

Buzzy glad to hear Diablo is doing better!

Cindy, it sounds like you have all your bases covered. The only other thing is like others said is including something that smells like you, maybe a blanky you could put in your bed for a week to pick up your scent or maybe just put her jammies in your bed to pick up your scent.


----------



## buzzytoes

My boy Chase is likely going to be adopted Tuesday. I am thrilled he is going to a good home (they previously adopted a 13 year old dog from us) but I am sad because I was hoping to be more of a part of the process of him coming out of his shell. He will have two human boys to look after and apparently he was very interested in them when they first met him. Bittersweet.


----------



## Candice0985

I went away for 3 days to see my sister in Halifax Nova Scotia. my mom was watching my two kitties for the time I was away, I came home and Lady (my 3 year old) was noticeably timid when normally she is talkative and jumping on the counters for hugs and pets...I noticed a bit later that she had a bit of fur missing from the left side of her chin and she had a cut there. I think my older cat Tuck (who is 10) and her may have gotten in a scuffle? I asked my mom and she noticed Lady was quiet on the Saturday morning right before I returned but didn't think much of it.

she was only stopping in to feed them twice a day and didn't spend much time with them....it makes me sad to think that Tuck could hurt Lady  this has never happened before!

they play fight and sometimes Tuck will pin Lady down with his weight and that is usually the end of it....i'm just hoping this isn't the start to bad behaviour from Tuck...

thoughts?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I went away for 3 days to see my sister in Halifax Nova Scotia. my mom was watching my two kitties for the time I was away, I came home and Lady (my 3 year old) was noticeably timid when normally she is talkative and jumping on the counters for hugs and pets...I noticed a bit later that she had a bit of fur missing from the left side of her chin and she had a cut there. I think my older cat Tuck (who is 10) and her may have gotten in a scuffle? I asked my mom and she noticed Lady was quiet on the Saturday morning right before I returned but didn't think much of it.
> 
> she was only stopping in to feed them twice a day and didn't spend much time with them....it makes me sad to think that Tuck could hurt Lady  this has never happened before!
> 
> they play fight and sometimes Tuck will pin Lady down with his weight and that is usually the end of it....i'm just hoping this isn't the start to bad behaviour from Tuck...
> 
> thoughts?



Don't worry - it happens. When I was a two- cat family, Bon and Clydie rubbed along like an old married couple most of the time. Very occasionally they would have almighty great bust-up and someone would get scratched up. I'm sure it was a one-off. They will be on their best behaviour now Mum is home


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Don't worry - it happens. When I was a two- cat family, Bon and Clydie rubbed along like an old married couple most of the time. Very occasionally they would have almighty great bust-up and someone would get scratched up. I'm sure it was a one-off. They will be on their best behaviour now Mum is home



thanks Clever!

I've been so worried that this is the beginning to grumpy old man behaviour from Tucker! he is double the weight of Lady so when he pins her she is stuck until he gives her room to squirm out. it made me really sad to think they were alone for a period of time and Lady was being beat up on.... she had a bit of blood on her chin and I cleaned it up and sanitized her cut. I just don't want Tucker to think he can beat up his sister!

Lady has all her claws and Tuck only has his back claws which were trimmed right before I left. so I don't think it was a scratch? I think he might have bit her on the face...


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> thanks Clever!
> 
> I've been so worried that this is the beginning to grumpy old man behaviour from Tucker! he is double the weight of Lady so when he pins her she is stuck until he gives her room to squirm out. it made me really sad to think they were alone for a period of time and Lady was being beat up on.... she had a bit of blood on her chin and I cleaned it up and sanitized her cut. I just don't want Tucker to think he can beat up his sister!
> 
> Lady has all her claws and Tuck only has his back claws which were trimmed right before I left. so I don't think it was a scratch? I think he might have bit her on the face...



Just keep an eye on it, as cat bites are nasty things that can get infected. If you have some hibiscrub,  wash Lady's cut. Hopefully it will heal up on its own. Poor Lady...
Edit - I see you've already cleaned her wound. She will be fine - probably gave as good as she got!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Just keep an eye on it, as cat bites are nasty things that can get infected. If you have some hibiscrub,  wash Lady's cut. Hopefully it will heal up on its own. Poor Lady...
> Edit - I see you've already cleaned her wound. She will be fine - probably gave as good as she got!



I've been looking at it every so often and today it looks like it is scabbing over i'll keep it clean and fingers crossed it heals quickly  she is a squirmy little thing, doesn't want mom touching it!

I've also been thinking about installing some of those cat steps so she can jump up on the shelves into a closet or  up and away from Tuck as he is more of a "ground cat" just in case he exhibits this behaviour again.

does anyone have the cat shelves that you screw into the wall to form a cat walkway?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> I went away for 3 days to see my sister in Halifax Nova Scotia. my mom was watching my two kitties for the time I was away, I came home and Lady (my 3 year old) was noticeably timid when normally she is talkative and jumping on the counters for hugs and pets...I noticed a bit later that she had a bit of fur missing from the left side of her chin and she had a cut there. I think my older cat Tuck (who is 10) and her may have gotten in a scuffle? I asked my mom and she noticed Lady was quiet on the Saturday morning right before I returned but didn't think much of it.
> 
> she was only stopping in to feed them twice a day and didn't spend much time with them....it makes me sad to think that Tuck could hurt Lady  this has never happened before!
> 
> they play fight and sometimes Tuck will pin Lady down with his weight and that is usually the end of it....i'm just hoping this isn't the start to bad behaviour from Tuck...
> 
> thoughts?


I hope this doesn't become a common occurrence. My two boys (half brothers) were the best of friends for years. Slept always touching or cuddling each other, always playing etc. Then I was sent across the other side of the country for work (defence force) and my DH just got a new job working offshore. Anyway it meant that my boys were in and out of boarding for 6 months and the lady told my DH (when he picked them up) that they had been fighting. The fighting continued at home and got worse to the point that they had to have 'happy jabs' from the vet to calm them down. Now they don't interact with each other at all, they don't trust each other and it is very upsetting. 

I think that all cats just really hate being without human contact. Make sure you give them lots of love.

pic of boys before the 'big fight'.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> I hope this doesn't become a common occurrence. My two boys (half brothers) were the best of friends for years. Slept always touching or cuddling each other, always playing etc. Then I was sent across the other side of the country for work (defence force) and my DH just got a new job working offshore. Anyway it meant that my boys were in and out of boarding for 6 months and the lady told my DH (when he picked them up) that they had been fighting. The fighting continued at home and got worse to the point that they had to have 'happy jabs' from the vet to calm them down. Now they don't interact with each other at all, they don't trust each other and it is very upsetting.
> 
> I think that all cats just really hate being without human contact. Make sure you give them lots of love.
> 
> pic of boys before the 'big fight'.



thanks for your reply. I hope it doesn't become a common occurrence either. I've been giving them both lots of love and cuddles since I got home. brushings and shadow chasing too. they haven't fought since I've been home so i'm taking this as a good sign. the weird thing is that I have gone away for longer then 3 days before and nothing has happened! I think what was different this time was my mom didn't stay at my place but just came by and fed them twice a day and hung out for a few hours but they were probably lonely and knowing Tuck he probably got angry and took it out on Lady.

she doesn't seem to be afraid of Tuck, she was playing with him last night so I think this is a good thing....

her cut is healing but she keeps rubbing her face on things and I don't want it to get dirty or infected. I might get some polysporin for it tonight and put a teeny bit on to increase the healing speed.

I hope your boys can become best buds again one day, it's sad to know they no longer cuddle and hang out together


----------



## Cindi

Anyone feed their cats a vegan diet? The family that is adopting Nicholas are strict vegan and they said they also feed their pets a vegan diet. The adoption coordinator is a bit worried about getting Nicholas to eat. He is already so skinny and the thyroid problem adds to it. He is also a picky eater. I have found foods he likes but they are tuna and other fish flavors which are a no no at his new house.


----------



## chessmont

cats are obligate carnivores, they MUST have meat (unlike dogs who can be omnivores).  I think this is a very bad idea.  Taurine is necessary in the diet to prevent heart problems and it is only found in meat IIRC.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am curious to know what would be involved in a vegan diet for a cat? I mean is there any kind of vegan cat food or would they just feed him veggies at home?? Maybe the adoption center should discuss the diet of a cat with them?? Or suggest that they do some research on their own into cat diets?? Ditto what Chessmont said about the taurine - that's why I stopped feeding my cats a raw diet because I didn't want to unknowingly short them on taurine.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Anyone feed their cats a vegan diet? The family that is adopting Nicholas are strict vegan and they said they also feed their pets a vegan diet. The adoption coordinator is a bit worried about getting Nicholas to eat. He is already so skinny and the thyroid problem adds to it. He is also a picky eater. I have found foods he likes but they are tuna and other fish flavors which are a no no at his new house.





chessmont said:


> cats are obligate carnivores, they MUST have meat (unlike dogs who can be omnivores).  I think this is a very bad idea.  Taurine is necessary in the diet to prevent heart problems and it is only found in meat IIRC.





buzzytoes said:


> I am curious to know what would be involved in a vegan diet for a cat? I mean is there any kind of vegan cat food or would they just feed him veggies at home?? Maybe the adoption center should discuss the diet of a cat with them?? Or suggest that they do some research on their own into cat diets?? Ditto what Chessmont said about the taurine - that's why I stopped feeding my cats a raw diet because I didn't want to unknowingly short them on taurine.



that is very weird....how can pet owners expect to feed their animals something that does nothing for their nutritional intake. I understand people can be vegan or vegetarian but even some people need meat in their diet like those that are severely anemic. how can someone expect a cat who is strictly carnivore to be healthy eating something that their body is not designed for? I think this is a bad idea for Nicholas. as you said Cindi he is already so skinny... I agree with Chessmont and Buzzy it would be a huge risk to place him in a  home who is unwilling to feed him his proper diet.


----------



## Candice0985

I just found this: even veganhealth.org says it is hard to maintain a cats health on a vegan diet and the vegan foods available on the market are lacking nutrients necessary for a cats health.

http://www.veganhealth.org/articles/vegan_cats


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Anyone feed their cats a vegan diet? The family that is adopting Nicholas are strict vegan and they said they also feed their pets a vegan diet. The adoption coordinator is a bit worried about getting Nicholas to eat. He is already so skinny and the thyroid problem adds to it. He is also a picky eater. I have found foods he likes but they are tuna and other fish flavors which are a no no at his new house.



I agree with the later posters.  Cats can't stay healthy on the vegan diet.  They are obligate carnivores and will suffer health problems without the nutrients they get from meat sources.  I think Nick would be better off with a family that will let him eat meat, and is willing to deal with the other health issues that will come along with being a thyroid kitty.


----------



## poopsie

ditto all the above re Nicholas. No way I would let him go to those people. While it  is commendable that _they_ are vegans it seems cruel to impose their beliefs onto creatures that nature intended to be carnivorous.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Anyone feed their cats a vegan diet? The family that is adopting Nicholas are strict vegan and they said they also feed their pets a vegan diet. The adoption coordinator is a bit worried about getting Nicholas to eat. He is already so skinny and the thyroid problem adds to it. He is also a picky eater. I have found foods he likes but they are tuna and other fish flavors which are a no no at his new house.



Given Nicholas' condition this is not a good idea, IMO
There are very high quality vegan cat foods available that apparently ensure the cat gets all the nutrients needed, but with his thyroid problem I wouldn't want to risk it.
I just feel really uncomfortable when I hear things like this. Bring vegan is a personal choice, it isn't right to try to make a cat follow that choice.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Given Nicholas' condition this is not a good idea, IMO
> There are very high quality vegan cat foods available that apparently ensure the cat gets all the nutrients needed, but with his thyroid problem I wouldn't want to risk it.
> I just feel really uncomfortable when I hear things like this. Bring vegan is a personal choice, it isn't right to try to make a cat follow that choice.



exactly! our bodies can survive and be nourished on many different diets. biologically cats are not the same. those poor vegan cats...all they want is a Cheezeburger


----------



## Cindi

Thanks for all the input. I passed your words along to the adoption coordinator. She is thinking the same thing. I don't know what she will decide but I know it will be in Nicholas' best interests. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Cindi

Candice0985 said:


> exactly! our bodies can survive and be nourished on many different diets. biologically cats are not the same. those poor vegan cats...all they want is a Cheezeburger


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> exactly! our bodies can survive and be nourished on many different diets. biologically cats are not the same. those poor vegan cats...all they want is a Cheezeburger



Ha! Even when I started the transition from veggie to vegan, it never crossed my mind to force the kittehs into it. Missy may lerve her carbs, but in her baby Birman mind, nothing beats cooked chikkin pieces...  and I can only imagine Angel's children's thoughts on going vegan...
Am I bad, do you think, hoping Nicholas does not go to this family?


----------



## chessmont

clevercat said:


> Am I bad, do you think, hoping Nicholas does not go to this family?



If you are, then so am I.  This is not the right home for a pet that eats meat.  MAybe they should get a rabbit or some other small pet that fits their lifestyle.


----------



## Cindi

I agree, and they already have a cat. 





chessmont said:


> If you are, then so am I.  This is not the right home for a pet that eats meat.  MAybe they should get a rabbit or some other small pet that fits their lifestyle.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ha! Even when I started the transition from veggie to vegan, it never crossed my mind to force the kittehs into it. Missy may lerve her carbs, but in her baby Birman mind, nothing beats cooked chikkin pieces...  and I can only imagine Angel's children's thoughts on going vegan...
> Am I bad, do you think, hoping Nicholas does not go to this family?



I hope Nicholas finds a family that will do the best for all their pets and take their species into consideration when it comes to diet!

omg Lady is a chicken MONSTER I cannot eat meat in my house without setting aside a chunk for her  she'll sit beside me and tap my arm...i'll ignore...she'll tap tap tap....then continues to tap more and more persistently until I give in and give her some lol! it's really cute!


----------



## Cindi

This is the brand of food her current cat eats.
  What do you guys think?

http://www.veggiepets.com/acatalog/ami_vegan_cat_food.html


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I agree, and they already have a cat.



oh wow...I wonder how that cats health is? it would be interesting to see what the adoption co-ordinator thinks and says...maybe she'll lightly suggest feeding their cat some meat protein?


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> This is the brand of food her current cat eats.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.veggiepets.com/acatalog/ami_vegan_cat_food.html



I still wouldn't let them have Nicolas.  He is already thyroid, and if the meds get that fixed he may well start having kidney issues.  A guy like him is going to need all of his options open as far as food goes.


----------



## Cindi

She did suggest that Nicholas might not do well on a vegan diet and the adopter is adamant about no animal products being brought into her house. She did say the other cat is in good health per the vet check.





Candice0985 said:


> oh wow...I wonder how that cats health is? it would be interesting to see what the adoption co-ordinator thinks and says...maybe she'll lightly suggest feeding their cat some meat protein?


----------



## Cindi

I agree. I guess I will have to wait and see what she decides. Also Nicholas is 15 years old. There are not exactly adopters knocking down the door to take him. Although if they knew just how sweet he they would be.   Either way I know she will make the right decision for Nicholas.





cats n bags said:


> I still wouldn't let them have Nicolas.  He is already thyroid, and if the meds get that fixed he may well start having kidney issues.  A guy like him is going to need all of his options open as far as food goes.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> She did suggest that Nicholas might not do well on a vegan diet and the adopter is adamant about no animal products being brought into her house. She did say the other cat is in good health per the vet check.




That may very well be, but I doubt that cat has a pre-existing condition.


----------



## Cindi

No, she doesn't.





poopsie2 said:


> That may very well be, but I doubt that cat has a pre-existing condition.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> This is the brand of food her current cat eats.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.veggiepets.com/acatalog/ami_vegan_cat_food.html



This is the food I was thinking about. I still would not be happy feeding it to a cat with any pre-existing condition....


----------



## poopsie

LOL ----- with all this vegan/vegetarian talk I was inspired to make  huuuuuuuge batch of vegetarian chili. NOM!


----------



## pixiejenna

Candice0985 said:


> I hope Nicholas finds a family that will do the best for all their pets and take their species into consideration when it comes to diet!
> 
> omg Lady is a chicken MONSTER I cannot eat meat in my house without setting aside a chunk for her  she'll sit beside me and tap my arm...i'll ignore...she'll tap tap tap....then continues to tap more and more persistently until I give in and give her some lol! it's really cute!



LOL my mom use to feed our Chilly Willy food off her plate but only when no one else was around. I always wondered why he'd bug her so much during meal time. He kept on getting more and more aggressive about it too, he'd jump on the back of the chair and ram his head into her, he was a little chunk so a head butt is really felt. I finally caught her doing it when he was about 2 years old. 



vinbenphon1 said:


> I hope this doesn't become a common occurrence. My two boys (half brothers) were the best of friends for years. Slept always touching or cuddling each other, always playing etc. Then I was sent across the other side of the country for work (defence force) and my DH just got a new job working offshore. Anyway it meant that my boys were in and out of boarding for 6 months and the lady told my DH (when he picked them up) that they had been fighting. The fighting continued at home and got worse to the point that they had to have 'happy jabs' from the vet to calm them down. Now they don't interact with each other at all, they don't trust each other and it is very upsetting.
> 
> I think that all cats just really hate being without human contact. Make sure you give them lots of love.
> 
> pic of boys before the 'big fight'.



Aww what cuties!



Cindi said:


> She did suggest that Nicholas might not do well on a vegan diet and the adopter is adamant about no animal products being brought into her house. She did say the other cat is in good health per the vet check.



I feel a bit mixed about it. I hope they open up to feeding him a meaty diet. Between his age and health condition I feel like it would be  a real gamble to force him onto a vegan diet. On the other hand because of his age and health it will be hard to find him a forever home, I'd hate to make him wait until someone else comes along which may not happen. Hopefully the coordinator can convince them to bend their "rules" for the health sweet Nicholas.


----------



## vinbenphon1

chessmont said:


> If you are, then so am I.  This is not the right home for a pet that eats meat.  MAybe they should get a rabbit or some other small pet that fits their lifestyle.


+ 1. The idea of vegan cats sends goosebumps up my spine, it is just not natural. Cat ownership should be a privilege and not a human right. As someone else mentioned there are plenty of vegetable eating pets to choose from.


----------



## leasul2003

I cannot imagine a kitty Nicholas' age suddenly going vegan. That would have to be hard on him, especially with his health issues. I know Bella is a hardcore carnivore even at the youthful age of 10 or 11 months. 

Speaking of Bella, the hubby thinks that she needs a playmate. He has mentioned getting a kitten several times. While I know Bella and Shelby don't get along, that is mainly due to Shelby being a grouchy old cat that has to have her "me" time. I do think Bella might benefit from a playmate. Am I crazy to think of getting a new kitten so soon? The hubby mentioned a special going on tomorrow at our local shelter....


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel a little bit disturbed about that website. It flat out says that they know cats are obligate carnivores - so why would you try to convince someone to change an animal's base nature? At any rate, I hope they find a solution. Cats tend to need special treatment when they reach old age and good nutrition is key.


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> I cannot imagine a kitty Nicholas' age suddenly going vegan. That would have to be hard on him, especially with his health issues. I know Bella is a hardcore carnivore even at the youthful age of 10 or 11 months.
> 
> Speaking of Bella, the hubby thinks that she needs a playmate. He has mentioned getting a kitten several times. While I know Bella and Shelby don't get along, that is mainly due to Shelby being a grouchy old cat that has to have her "me" time. I do think Bella might benefit from a playmate. Am I crazy to think of getting a new kitten so soon? The hubby mentioned a special going on tomorrow at our local shelter....





oh bless that man's kind heart! 
I have found that aside from the grumpy old man or two most of my cats are actually very social. While they are older and only romp once in a blue moon there is always some mutual grooming or some such going on. 
The best case scenrio would be that the new arrival would fit right in.  worst case would be that all three just go about their perfect little cat lives pretending that the others don't exist. I have 5 cats in a very small place and they have got that down pat! LOL


btw----please post pictures


----------



## vinbenphon1

To Leasul2003.

My two boys had a falling out (as mentioned on the previous page), but Vincent always tried to engage Phoenix who would have none of it and kept the animosity going instead. We adopted a third cat because Vincent just wanted a playmate. The introduction couldn't have gone better, Vincent and Bennett became instant buddies and they are still good friends 6 years later. They wrestle and chase each other all the time and Bennett loves to lick Vincent's head like an ice cream cone. 

Alas, my other boy Phoenix just prefers to be left alone.

I guess you just have to choose a cat that loves to be with others and is more out going than Shelby.

Good luck


----------



## Cindi

Nicholas at 15 and with a health problem is probably not going to find another forever home. I think Mary (adoption rep) is leaning toward try and see. He will have a vet check in a month or so to check his levels and see how he is doing overall. If he is doing well, great. If not I told her I would take him back to foster until another home is found. She said the adopter seems to really care for Nicholas and is hoping that if he is not doing well she will adjust his diet as needed. This is a tough one.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> She did suggest that Nicholas might not do well on a vegan diet and the adopter is adamant about no animal products being brought into her house. She did say the other cat is in good health per the vet check.



 of course she'll say her cat is healthy, the family is passionately vegan! no one would try to sustain a tiger on a diet of veggies and grains...why should a housecat have to do the same!? of course this is just imo 

it is just too bad, it would be amazing for Nicholas to find a forever home but if the family will not feed him what he needs with the advice of the adoption coordinator I question if they are willing to do what is best for him... maybe this family is not the best fit?


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I cannot imagine a kitty Nicholas' age suddenly going vegan. That would have to be hard on him, especially with his health issues. I know Bella is a hardcore carnivore even at the youthful age of 10 or 11 months.
> 
> Speaking of Bella, the hubby thinks that she needs a playmate. He has mentioned getting a kitten several times. While I know Bella and Shelby don't get along, that is mainly due to Shelby being a grouchy old cat that has to have her "me" time. I do think Bella might benefit from a playmate. Am I crazy to think of getting a new kitten so soon? The hubby mentioned a special going on tomorrow at our local shelter....



aww I think that is really sweet of your DH to think of this for Bella, sounds like Bella has captured his heart as well  I think it's a great idea if you are open to having another cat/kitten in your house. 
I had Tuck as a single cat for 7 years and when I got Lady I swore I would always have a pair. having companion kitties is the best!

how would Shelby take it having another kitten in the house?


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> aww I think that is really sweet of your DH to think of this for Bella, sounds like Bella has captured his heart as well  I think it's a great idea if you are open to having another cat/kitten in your house.
> I had Tuck as a single cat for 7 years and when I got Lady I swore I would always have a pair. having companion kitties is the best!
> 
> how would Shelby take it having another kitten in the house?


 
I would love to have another kitty in the house. And Bella is very social with us so I think she would love to have a companion. 

Shelby, on the other hand, I really don't know how she would do. I know she has not taken to Bella, but maybe a much smaller kitty would not intimidate her. We still keep the two separate because of Shelby's nervousness. Thank goodness for having a large house. 

For the past couple years Shelby spends nearly all her time in our bedroom. So she stays in there a great deal of the time. During that time, Bella has the run of the house. We will then put Bella in her own bedroom with a baby gate up and a tv on for a few hours to let Shelby have the run of the house, if she wants to. Even then she mostly stays in the bedroom. After a few hours, we shut Shelby's door and then Bella gets the run of the house. 

Fortunately, the hubby works from home so he "rotates" the kitties throughout the day. It works well for all. But I can tell Bella does get lonely sometimes because she will occasionally sit at the gate and cry for us. That's why I think a companion would be good for her.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I would love to have another kitty in the house. And Bella is very social with us so I think she would love to have a companion.
> 
> Shelby, on the other hand, I really don't know how she would do. I know she has not taken to Bella, but maybe a much smaller kitty would not intimidate her. We still keep the two separate because of Shelby's nervousness. Thank goodness for having a large house.
> 
> For the past couple years Shelby spends nearly all her time in our bedroom. So she stays in there a great deal of the time. During that time, Bella has the run of the house. We will then put Bella in her own bedroom with a baby gate up and a tv on for a few hours to let Shelby have the run of the house, if she wants to. Even then she mostly stays in the bedroom. After a few hours, we shut Shelby's door and then Bella gets the run of the house.
> 
> Fortunately, the hubby works from home so he "rotates" the kitties throughout the day. It works well for all. But I can tell Bella does get lonely sometimes because she will occasionally sit at the gate and cry for us. That's why I think a companion would be good for her.



it sounds like Bella would love a companion  if she is a social cat and loves cuddles and attention then she would probably love having a friend around to play with, maybe a kitty close to her age and someone who has a sweet personality like Bellas?


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe a younger cat (six months to a year) would be good for Bella?? Shelby wouldn't have to deal with quite the kitten crazies that a baby would bring, but it would still be young enough to possibly want to play with Bella and keep her occupied. Good luck! Can't wait to see what you come home with.


----------



## leasul2003

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## leasul2003

Well... Are you ready?


----------



## pixiejenna

leasul2003 said:


> Well... Are you ready?



OMG did you get a new kitty already?!? pics please!!!


----------



## leasul2003

pixiejenna said:


> OMG did you get a new kitty already?!? pics please!!!


 
So, we went to look. I told DH we would only get one if it felt right. We were considering a "teen" kitty that could be a companion for Bella. We looked and looked. And there was one that felt right. Only she (I wanted a girl) was a he and he was not a teen but a baby boy. He just sat there patiently in my hands and let me pet him. He stayed calm around the older kitties (even when they were sniffing his rump.)

I put him back in the cage no less than 2 times but got him out again. I just kept thinking that he would be perfect for Bella, for some weird reason. So we brought him home. We have to hold off on introductions for a few days until he gets comfortable in his surroundings. And we are waiting for him to tell us his name.


----------



## poopsie

Oh what a cutie pie! Thank you so much for rescuing that precious baby!


----------



## pixiejenna

leasul2003 said:


> So, we went to look. I told DH we would only get one if it felt right. We were considering a "teen" kitty that could be a companion for Bella. We looked and looked. And there was one that felt right. Only she (I wanted a girl) was a he and he was not a teen but a baby boy. He just sat there patiently in my hands and let me pet him. He stayed calm around the older kitties (even when they were sniffing his rump.)
> 
> I put him back in the cage no less than 2 times but got him out again. I just kept thinking that he would be perfect for Bella, for some weird reason. So we brought him home. We have to hold off on introductions for a few days until he gets comfortable in his surroundings. And we are waiting for him to tell us his name.



Awww what a cutie!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh I love him!!!!


----------



## Cindi

He's adorable! Congrats on your new family member.


----------



## leasul2003

Thank you. I think he is absolutely adorable myself. I haven't had a baby in 17 years so this will be a whole new experience for us.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> So, we went to look. I told DH we would only get one if it felt right. We were considering a "teen" kitty that could be a companion for Bella. We looked and looked. And there was one that felt right. Only she (I wanted a girl) was a he and he was not a teen but a baby boy. He just sat there patiently in my hands and let me pet him. He stayed calm around the older kitties (even when they were sniffing his rump.)
> 
> I put him back in the cage no less than 2 times but got him out again. I just kept thinking that he would be perfect for Bella, for some weird reason. So we brought him home. We have to hold off on introductions for a few days until he gets comfortable in his surroundings. And we are waiting for him to tell us his name.



 what a cutie! Is he black or dark grey?


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> what a cutie! Is he black or dark grey?


 Dark grey with hazel green eyes.


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> So, we went to look. I told DH we would only get one if it felt right. We were considering a "teen" kitty that could be a companion for Bella. We looked and looked. And there was one that felt right. Only she (I wanted a girl) was a he and he was not a teen but a baby boy. He just sat there patiently in my hands and let me pet him. He stayed calm around the older kitties (even when they were sniffing his rump.)
> 
> I put him back in the cage no less than 2 times but got him out again. I just kept thinking that he would be perfect for Bella, for some weird reason. So we brought him home. We have to hold off on introductions for a few days until he gets comfortable in his surroundings. And we are waiting for him to tell us his name.


Oh he is gorgeous. I don't know why but he looks like a Sampson to me... Keep us all updated.

I hope intro goes well... good luck


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> So, we went to look. I told DH we would only get one if it felt right. We were considering a "teen" kitty that could be a companion for Bella. We looked and looked. And there was one that felt right. Only she (I wanted a girl) was a he and he was not a teen but a baby boy. He just sat there patiently in my hands and let me pet him. He stayed calm around the older kitties (even when they were sniffing his rump.)
> 
> I put him back in the cage no less than 2 times but got him out again. I just kept thinking that he would be perfect for Bella, for some weird reason. So we brought him home. We have to hold off on introductions for a few days until he gets comfortable in his surroundings. And we are waiting for him to tell us his name.



What a beautiful baby! He has landed with his paws in the butter - he's adorable.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh how cute!!!!! im going to see if i can lighten the photo for you and repost it 

things might be a little rough with bella at first but kittens are a little more tolerant of "mean" behavior from the elders and usually worm their way into their hearts eventually


----------



## ILuvShopping

here we go. now everyone can see him a little better


----------



## Candice0985

ILuvShopping said:


> here we go. now everyone can see him a little better
> 
> View attachment 2383972



 his little face looks like he is thinking "are you my foreber family?"


----------



## Cindi

Well Red Paw has decided to give the Vegan family a chance. He will be picked up here on 11/9, he will have a check up and his levels tested then go to his (hopefully) forever family. In 6 months he will be tested again and if he is not doing well he will come back to me for fostering. I really hope it works out for him but I don't have high hopes for it. I did talk to her and she is very nice and they sound GREAT except for the vegan cat diet. Nicholas was an indoor/outdoor cat so the whole family is friendly with him. The kids love him as well as the parents. She told me Nicholas will no longer be allowed outside. I was so happy to hear it. Everyone keep your fingers crossed. She does really seem to care for him.


----------



## buzzytoes

I really hope he does okay Cindi. At the very least I hope he does not decline while he is with them. 

Diablo had his first bout with the inhaler tonight. He certainly didn't enjoy it but he didn't put up a very rough fight so that was nice. The vet said two to three times a day but I didn't hear him cough at all yesterday so I am only going to start with once a day and see how it goes. The Aerokat is certainly a nifty little tool!


----------



## poopsie

I too am hoping for the best for Nicholas.  However IMO 6 months is too long to wait  for an elderly cat with known health issues. I would test him in a month....two at the very latest.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I too am hoping for the best for Nicholas.  However IMO 6 months is too long to wait  for an elderly cat with known health issues. I would test him in a month....two at the very latest.



Completely agree.
Hoping he will get on well....I have mixed feelings about this home - but it at least sounds like they love him. Perhaps he will love the vegan diet and thrive....cats can be so contrary.


----------



## cats n bags

I know the rescue people don't have a ton of money, but if they send Nicolas to the vegan family they really need to monitor his thyroid and kidney values more often until they get him stabilized on the thyroid meds. 

We usually went 1/month at first so we could tweak the thyroid pills to give the best Thyroid without raising the BUN and Creatinine.  Sometimes we had to let the Thyroid go up a little to keep the kidneys happy.  Once, I had a cat that had a liver reaction to the thyroid med, so we had to ignore the thyroid and just keep the kidneys working as well as possible for an old kitty.


----------



## Cindi

I have, very nicely, suggested that maybe testing should be done sooner and more often just to be sure. I thought 1 month would show a difference but the deciding person is a vet tech and I have to hope she knows more than I do about it.


----------



## poopsie

A vet tech? I wouldn't necessarily think so


----------



## Cindi

She has been there a LONG time and works mostly emergency shifts. I'm sure she knows a lot more than I do. However I will get my way. I will talk her into having Nicholas tested in 4-6 weeks. 






poopsie2 said:


> A vet tech? I wouldn't necessarily think so


----------



## leasul2003

I'll be keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that Nicholas does well in his new home.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi I hope the vet tech sides with you in having him tested sooner. I hope he dose well in his new home I am a tad nervous about the diet change for him.

Buzzy I"m glad to hear the first treatment went smoothly and Diablo didn't put up too much of a fight. I'm also glad to hear he didn't coughed after having his first treatment.


----------



## leasul2003

The new baby has told me his name. We were trying out the name Monkey, but he firmly said that he was not a Monkey, he is a cat. Then he pranced away, turned around and said, "My name is Jasper." 

When I was talking with some friends at work and told them his name, they informed me I had a theme going. In the Twilight movie series 2 of the main characters are Jasper and Bella. Yikes! I asked Jasper if he was sure that was his name and he confirmed it with a loud meow. So I guess I am stuck with the Twilight cats. 

The kitty introductions are going well. Bella has hissed a few times and Jasper has rolled over in submission. They get to run  free in the house together for a few hours at a time and there have been no rough and tumbles. I think she is trying to figure out exactly what this tiny little creature is. However, we are not leaving them unsupervised yet. With him being so tiny and Bella being over 10 lbs. and a little unpredictable, I don't want anything to happen. Shelby just sits there and stares at him. She doesn't even try to figure him out. 

I'll post more pictures soon. But he moves so quickly, it's hard to get a good picture of him.


----------



## poopsie

Welcome to the Purrs Forum Jasper


----------



## buzzytoes

Hai Jasper!! As a Twilight fan I don't mind your name at all.


----------



## leasul2003

Actually I like the Twilight series as well, so it's not a horrible association. But it wasn't intentional. It just was what it was. He is a Jasper.


----------



## Candice0985

Nice to meet you Jasper! it sounds like he is fitting in very well! if the introductions are this smooth so early then they will be bestest buds before you know it!


----------



## leasul2003

I have even more respect for all those that have more than one kitten now than before. Jasper is absolutely exhausting us. He is a non-stop ball of energy that is into everything. I think DH & I have said "Jasper no" at least a thousand times today. I'm going to have to go to bed early, I'm so worn out.


----------



## poopsie

Ha! Enjoy the kitten crazies while they last. My cats don't do much of anything any more. Well, at least not when I am there to observe


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> I have even more respect for all those that have more than one kitten now than before. Jasper is absolutely exhausting us. He is a non-stop ball of energy that is into everything. I think DH & I have said "Jasper no" at least a thousand times today. I'm going to have to go to bed early, I'm so worn out.


Hey Jasper, welcome. He he, I have 3 boys and some days I find that I growl and say NO so many times its exhausting lol. They can be sooooo naughty on their whingey days and then on others they are the sweetest cats I know. 

How is Bella reacting to her new friend?


----------



## Cindi

Anyone know if the Kennel Cough vaccine can cause minor symptoms of kennel cough?? Ever since Kelsey got her shots she has had a minor but persistent cough.  It is a dry cough and doesn't produce anything. She also has decided she doesn't want her regular food but will happily eat all the treats I will give her. She just had an exam at the vet's so I know her heart and lungs are ok and she had a heartworm test which was negative. Any idea what this could be?? She will be seeing the vet tomorrow but I am looking for ideas until then.


----------



## leasul2003

vinbenphon1 said:


> How is Bella reacting to her new friend?


 
She's doing as well as can be expected. She is curious, but hesitant too. I am confident they will do well together. It's kind of funny though cause I can tell that he wears her out just by watching him. I understand the saying Kitten Krazies now. 




Cindi said:


> Ever since Kelsey got her shots she has had a minor but persistent cough.


   Poor Kelsey. Hopefully it's temporary.


----------



## pixiejenna

Leasul how funny how Jasper picked out his name. I'm also a twilight fan too.

Cindi sorry to hear that Kelsey has a cough.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Anyone know if the Kennel Cough vaccine can cause minor symptoms of kennel cough?? Ever since Kelsey got her shots she has had a minor but persistent cough.  It is a dry cough and doesn't produce anything. She also has decided she doesn't want her regular food but will happily eat all the treats I will give her. She just had an exam at the vet's so I know her heart and lungs are ok and she had a heartworm test which was negative. Any idea what this could be?? She will be seeing the vet tomorrow but I am looking for ideas until then.


Yes. Every vaccine carries the virus/disease that it is supposed to prevent. If your pet's immune system is low or for other reasons, the vaccine can cause symptoms. I would take your dog back to vet and explain what is going on.

My cat had a similar response to feline vaccine and he had to have antibiotics and they put a note on his file that he must have antibiotics with this vaccine whenever it is administered.


----------



## madamefifi

I am extremely worried about my 6 month old kitty Sylvia. She got spayed and vaccinated (rabies) last Tuesday and has not been herself since then.  Over the weekend she has virtually stopped eating (she ate OK on Wed. and Thurs., not great on Fri.)--no vomiting and she has moved her bowels normally Sat. and Sun. , and she is drinking water, but almost no interest in food at all. She is also very subdued and, while she is still cuddly (in my lap now as I type),  she is not purring much or being affectionate. I am taking her to the vet shortly but I wonder if anyone has any ideas about what could be wrong? I plan to insist on blood work and an abdominal X-ray but otherwise I am at a loss. I thought at first it was just taking her a while to recover but it's been almost a week. All my other cats bounced right back after neutering/spaying.

I 'm terribly afraid the vet will not be able to pinpoint anything specific and I will be left with a cat who is failing, with no recourse to making her well.  I can accept her personality changes if I must but I can't accept her slowly starving! She only eats a few mouthfuls at breakfast and won't touch her dinner. She used to be quite the little piggy. She doesn't seem to be in any acute distress and her incision looks fine and is not tender to touch...I just don't know! I am going to ask that she be given something for nausea just in case...that could be the problem.  I just want my Sylvia Boo Boo Kitty back! Wish I hadn't gotten her spayed, but I couldn't NOT get her spayed, KWIM?


----------



## Cindi

Thank you. That's what I thought. My vet opens in about 20 minutes and I am going to bring her in this morning. I almost brought her to the E-Vet last night when she started panting and wouldn't lay down. I even called and they said I could bring her but they were going into emergency surgery and I would have to wait probably a couple of hours. Some emergency vet, right? Luckily she settled down again and her breathing/coughing got a lot better. I called another E-Vet and they said based on the info (pink tongue, gums, eating, drinking fine) she though it would be ok to wait until I could see my vet this morning. I am terrified she has a lung tumor or something. I really hope it is just a mild Kennel cough from the vaccine. Of course that was 10 days ago so I don't know how likely that is. Please think good thoughts for her today. 






vinbenphon1 said:


> Yes. Every vaccine carries the virus/disease that it is supposed to prevent. If your pet's immune system is low or for other reasons, the vaccine can cause symptoms. I would take your dog back to vet and explain what is going on.
> 
> My cat had a similar response to feline vaccine and he had to have antibiotics and they put a note on his file that he must have antibiotics with this vaccine whenever it is administered.


----------



## vinbenphon1

hey Cindi - definitely sending out positive thoughts for your Kelsey girl and you.


----------



## Cindi

UGH! I had to leave Kelsey there for bloodwork and x-rays. I have such a bad feeling about this. I am frantic.


----------



## Cindi

Thank you! We definitely need it. :cry:





vinbenphon1 said:


> hey Cindi - definitely sending out positive thoughts for your Kelsey girl and you.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> I am extremely worried about my 6 month old kitty Sylvia. She got spayed and vaccinated (rabies) last Tuesday and has not been herself since then.  Over the weekend she has virtually stopped eating (she ate OK on Wed. and Thurs., not great on Fri.)--no vomiting and she has moved her bowels normally Sat. and Sun. , and she is drinking water, but almost no interest in food at all. She is also very subdued and, while she is still cuddly (in my lap now as I type),  she is not purring much or being affectionate. I am taking her to the vet shortly but I wonder if anyone has any ideas about what could be wrong? I plan to insist on blood work and an abdominal X-ray but otherwise I am at a loss. I thought at first it was just taking her a while to recover but it's been almost a week. All my other cats bounced right back after neutering/spaying.
> 
> I 'm terribly afraid the vet will not be able to pinpoint anything specific and I will be left with a cat who is failing, with no recourse to making her well.  I can accept her personality changes if I must but I can't accept her slowly starving! She only eats a few mouthfuls at breakfast and won't touch her dinner. She used to be quite the little piggy. She doesn't seem to be in any acute distress and her incision looks fine and is not tender to touch...I just don't know! I am going to ask that she be given something for nausea just in case...that could be the problem.  I just want my Sylvia Boo Boo Kitty back! Wish I hadn't gotten her spayed, but I couldn't NOT get her spayed, KWIM?


oh no, poor Sylvia. maybe she is still a bit sore from her surgery? some cats recover quicker then others.

just to be safe perhaps contact the vet I think that not eating and her personality being different warrants a follow up with the vet.

hugs and kisses to Sylvia, feel better soon little girl!!! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Thank you! We definitely need it. :cry:



thinking of Kelsey. I hope she feels better soon


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> UGH! I had to leave Kelsey there for bloodwork and x-rays. I have such a bad feeling about this. I am frantic.



Oh no - sending you and Kelsey lots of 'please be ok' thoughts, hugs and prayers. I know how you must be feeling.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I am extremely worried about my 6 month old kitty Sylvia. She got spayed and vaccinated (rabies) last Tuesday and has not been herself since then.  Over the weekend she has virtually stopped eating (she ate OK on Wed. and Thurs., not great on Fri.)--no vomiting and she has moved her bowels normally Sat. and Sun. , and she is drinking water, but almost no interest in food at all. She is also very subdued and, while she is still cuddly (in my lap now as I type),  she is not purring much or being affectionate. I am taking her to the vet shortly but I wonder if anyone has any ideas about what could be wrong? I plan to insist on blood work and an abdominal X-ray but otherwise I am at a loss. I thought at first it was just taking her a while to recover but it's been almost a week. All my other cats bounced right back after neutering/spaying.
> 
> I 'm terribly afraid the vet will not be able to pinpoint anything specific and I will be left with a cat who is failing, with no recourse to making her well.  I can accept her personality changes if I must but I can't accept her slowly starving! She only eats a few mouthfuls at breakfast and won't touch her dinner. She used to be quite the little piggy. She doesn't seem to be in any acute distress and her incision looks fine and is not tender to touch...I just don't know! I am going to ask that she be given something for nausea just in case...that could be the problem.  I just want my Sylvia Boo Boo Kitty back! Wish I hadn't gotten her spayed, but I couldn't NOT get her spayed, KWIM?



Ugh. You must be frantic. Could it just be an extreme reaction to the rabies shot, I wonder?
Holding good thoughts for you and Sylvia - please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Cindi

Kelsey has cancer. I am on my way over  to see her off to The Bridge.  I just knew it was going to be something fatal. I knew it.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Kelsey has cancer. I am on my way over  to see her off to The Bridge.  I just knew it was going to be something fatal. I knew it.



oh no.... Cindi I am so so sorry. my thoughts are with you


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Kelsey has cancer. I am on my way over  to see her off to The Bridge.  I just knew it was going to be something fatal. I knew it.



I'm so sorry Kelsey has to cross the bridge.


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> I am extremely worried about my 6 month old kitty Sylvia. She got spayed and vaccinated (rabies) last Tuesday and has not been herself since then.  Over the weekend she has virtually stopped eating (she ate OK on Wed. and Thurs., not great on Fri.)--no vomiting and she has moved her bowels normally Sat. and Sun. , and she is drinking water, but almost no interest in food at all. She is also very subdued and, while she is still cuddly (in my lap now as I type),  she is not purring much or being affectionate. I am taking her to the vet shortly but I wonder if anyone has any ideas about what could be wrong? I plan to insist on blood work and an abdominal X-ray but otherwise I am at a loss. I thought at first it was just taking her a while to recover but it's been almost a week. All my other cats bounced right back after neutering/spaying.
> 
> I 'm terribly afraid the vet will not be able to pinpoint anything specific and I will be left with a cat who is failing, with no recourse to making her well.  I can accept her personality changes if I must but I can't accept her slowly starving! She only eats a few mouthfuls at breakfast and won't touch her dinner. She used to be quite the little piggy. She doesn't seem to be in any acute distress and her incision looks fine and is not tender to touch...I just don't know! I am going to ask that she be given something for nausea just in case...that could be the problem.  I just want my Sylvia Boo Boo Kitty back! Wish I hadn't gotten her spayed, but I couldn't NOT get her spayed, KWIM?



I'm keeping you and Sylvia in my thoughts.  I hope it is something simple and she will be OK.


----------



## madamefifi

Vet scared me to death when she wanted to test Sylvia for FLV/FIV, but thank God the tests were negative. All her labs looked good in fact, nothing showed on X-ray, Syls does not have a fever and her incision is OK. She was quite dehydrated so she got a fluid bolus, as well as an antiemetic at my request. She's been started on mirtazapine to stimulate her appetite. Now we  wait, and hope!  Vet said she just "got herself into a state" and I said, "so she's just being a drama queen, then?" which the vet thought was quite funny. Anyway, we're home now and it may be my imagination but she already looks like she feels a bit better. I'm going to get into a state myself if she refuses supper--will start force-feeding if I have to. She won't like that (currently she's sulking because I just made her take a tiny 1/4 of a pill when all she wanted was a cuddle) but I am through playing around, Sylvia!


----------



## madamefifi

Cindi said:


> Kelsey has cancer. I am on my way over  to see her off to The Bridge.  I just knew it was going to be something fatal. I knew it.




I am so sorry, Cindi.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Kelsey has cancer. I am on my way over  to see her off to The Bridge.  I just knew it was going to be something fatal. I knew it.



Oh Cindi, no. I am so very sorry. Praying that Kelsey will have a peaceful journey.


----------



## buzzytoes

Not a good day in the Animalicious Chat Thread.  to Cindi, Kelsey, Fifi, and Sylvia.


----------



## Cindi

Kelsey is gone. I think I am in shock, it all happened so fast. At least she is back with her brothers. I know she missed them very much.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Kelsey is gone. I think I am in shock, it all happened so fast. At least she is back with her brothers. I know she missed them very much.



Sending you a big, big hug. Play hard up at the Bridge, Kelsey - I know your brothers would've been there to meet you...


----------



## ILuvShopping

I'm so sorry Cindi  




madamefifi said:


> Vet scared me to death when she wanted to test Sylvia for FLV/FIV, but thank God the tests were negative. All her labs looked good in fact, nothing showed on X-ray, Syls does not have a fever and her incision is OK. She was quite dehydrated so she got a fluid bolus, as well as an antiemetic at my request. She's been started on mirtazapine to stimulate her appetite. Now we  wait, and hope!  Vet said she just "got herself into a state" and I said, "so she's just being a drama queen, then?" which the vet thought was quite funny. Anyway, we're home now and it may be my imagination but she already looks like she feels a bit better. I'm going to get into a state myself if she refuses supper--will start force-feeding if I have to. She won't like that (currently she's sulking because I just made her take a tiny 1/4 of a pill when all she wanted was a cuddle) but I am through playing around, Sylvia!



if she still has an issue with food you could try giving her some plain yogurt (or mix her food in it) or even some pedialite (i don't know if that's how its spelled).
she probably looks better since they re-hydrated her so hopefully she stays that way!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Not a good day in the Animalicious Chat Thread.  to Cindi, Kelsey, Fifi, and Sylvia.




+1

I am so very sorry :rain:


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> Kelsey has cancer. I am on my way over  to see her off to The Bridge.  I just knew it was going to be something fatal. I knew it.


 
Oh I am so sorry!


----------



## leasul2003

Keeping my fingers crossed that Sylvia is back to her shiny little self soon.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks ladies. It's not going to be the same here without her.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Kelsey has cancer. I am on my way over  to see her off to The Bridge.  I just knew it was going to be something fatal. I knew it.



Big hugs, Cindy.  :cry:


----------



## gazoo

madamefifi said:


> Vet scared me to death when she wanted to test Sylvia for FLV/FIV, but thank God the tests were negative. All her labs looked good in fact, nothing showed on X-ray, Syls does not have a fever and her incision is OK. She was quite dehydrated so she got a fluid bolus, as well as an antiemetic at my request. She's been started on mirtazapine to stimulate her appetite. Now we  wait, and hope!  Vet said she just "got herself into a state" and I said, "so she's just being a drama queen, then?" which the vet thought was quite funny. Anyway, we're home now and it may be my imagination but she already looks like she feels a bit better. I'm going to get into a state myself if she refuses supper--will start force-feeding if I have to. She won't like that (currently she's sulking because I just made her take a tiny 1/4 of a pill when all she wanted was a cuddle) but I am through playing around, Sylvia!



My Hagar was very lethargic and without appetite for about 10 days after his neutering.  He was skin and bones when we adopted him and his neutering was 2 days before he came to us.  After the 10th day, his appetite picked up and he bounced right back.  Fingers crossed that Sylvia is just feeling run down from her procedure.


----------



## steff79

hey guys I am new to this forum I have 2 cats Ozzie and Scampy and I have 2 horses Sybil and Jack.. I had an older cat Libby that I lost in May she was a 16 year old Bengal cat she is currently RIP under a rose bush I was totally devistated to lose her.. just thought I would say hi anyway to fellow animal lovers xx


----------



## steff79

gazoo said:


> My Hagar was very lethargic and without appetite for about 10 days after his neutering.  He was skin and bones when we adopted him and his neutering was 2 days before he came to us.  After the 10th day, his appetite picked up and he bounced right back.  Fingers crossed that Sylvia is just feeling run down from her procedure.



my boys were both depressed and sick after neutering also when they had the initial 1st jabs they were both poorly..


----------



## Cindi

My sweet Kelsey.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> My sweet Kelsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387971


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> Kelsey has cancer. I am on my way over  to see her off to The Bridge.  I just knew it was going to be something fatal. I knew it.



Oh Cindi how shocking and horrible!  I am so sorry...


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> My sweet Kelsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387971


----------



## Cindi

Thanks for all the good wishes. I keep thinking I need to go and take her out and it hits me again. I must have started to get up 10 times tonight before realizing she is gone. I have found a couple of rescue groups that can use her things, and supplies that were left by her brothers. I must have 20 coats and 50 collars. LOL  I think these dogs were spoiled...as they should be. It was tough to look at the Christmas collar I had made for her last year. I hope another Greyhound will enjoy it this Christmas.


----------



## renza

Cindi said:


> My sweet Kelsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387971


----------



## buzzytoes

steff79 said:


> hey guys I am new to this forum I have 2 cats Ozzie and Scampy and I have 2 horses Sybil and Jack.. I had an older cat Libby that I lost in May she was a 16 year old Bengal cat she is currently RIP under a rose bush I was totally devistated to lose her.. just thought I would say hi anyway to fellow animal lovers xx


 

Welcome!! My cat that I had growing up used to sleep under our rose bushes. She passed peacefully in her sleep one day under them.  I bet Libby was beautiful.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. I keep thinking I need to go and take her out and it hits me again. I must have started to get up 10 times tonight before realizing she is gone. I have found a couple of rescue groups that can use her things, and supplies that were left by her brothers. I must have 20 coats and 50 collars. LOL  I think these dogs were spoiled...as they should be. It was tough to look at the Christmas collar I had made for her last year. I hope another Greyhound will enjoy it this Christmas.


 

Kelsey was beautiful and I think it's incredible that you are already thinking of what good her supplies will do for some other pup.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh Cindi I'm so sorry to hear about Kelsy *hugs*. It's the worst feeling when you know in your gut it's something major and you can't do anything to make them better. What a great way to honor her & her brothers by donating their stuff to shelters that could use them. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl Kelsy.

Madamefifi sorry to hear Sylvia being under the weather after being spayed. Hopefully she'll perk up soon now that she has fluids in her and the meds will help her want to eat. I know after I had my Chilly Willy neutered he was not himself for about a week, he as very antisocial and mopey.


----------



## poopsie

Hoping for a better tomorrow for this forum


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> My sweet Kelsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387971


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Kelsey has cancer. I am on my way over  to see her off to The Bridge.  I just knew it was going to be something fatal. I knew it.


OMG :cry: I am really truly sorry that this has happened to you and your beautiful girl Kelsey. Sending virtual hugs and comfort food


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> My sweet Kelsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387971


----------



## chessmont

Does anyone have any ideas on getting rid of mice in a non-toxic way to dogs and cats?  I can't even get them in traps with cheese or peanut butter!  My problem is the trash compacter I'm sure. they are dining in there.  But it's impossible not to have to throw food items away.  I tried some strong smelling bags of supposed repellant that smells like cedar or eucalyptus or something but that didn't work.

Any other ideas for perhaps what to put in the traps that they might go for.  I am at my wit's end.  I did not have a mouse problem at all until a couple years ago and I haven't changed anything

I don't want to use poison because I am afraid the cat or dogs might then chew on or eat the dead mouse and become poisoned.


----------



## cats n bags

chessmont said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on getting rid of mice in a non-toxic way to dogs and cats?  I can't even get them in traps with cheese or peanut butter!  My problem is the trash compacter I'm sure. they are dining in there.  But it's impossible not to have to throw food items away.  I tried some strong smelling bags of supposed repellant that smells like cedar or eucalyptus or something but that didn't work.
> 
> Any other ideas for perhaps what to put in the traps that they might go for.  I am at my wit's end.  I did not have a mouse problem at all until a couple years ago and I haven't changed anything
> 
> I don't want to use poison because I am afraid the cat or dogs might then chew on or eat the dead mouse and become poisoned.



Can you stop putting food in the trash compactor?  I put food type items in a bag and store it in the freezer until trash morning so I don't have critters raiding the garbage or food spoiling in the trash can.  If you live in a dumpster type area, I would just take the food trash down more often.

You might even try leaving the compactor empty except for a baited trap.  If you haven't tried it yet, you might try a snickers bar (halloween candy?) so that you can stick a bit of candy bar to the trap trigger.  Caramel and chocolate are also popular with mice.


----------



## chessmont

cats n bags said:


> Can you stop putting food in the trash compactor?  I put food type items in a bag and store it in the freezer until trash morning so I don't have critters raiding the garbage or food spoiling in the trash can.  If you live in a dumpster type area, I would just take the food trash down more often.
> 
> You might even try leaving the compactor empty except for a baited trap.  If you haven't tried it yet, you might try a snickers bar (halloween candy?) so that you can stick a bit of candy bar to the trap trigger.  Caramel and chocolate are also popular with mice.



That's a good idea about a trap in the empty compacter.  I just knew someone was going to tell me to stop throwing food in there, LOL.  That would be the best thing to do eh?  I can try but not sure I can have my eyes on DH all the time to make sure he complies

No I don't have dumpsters, I'll have to do like you and freeze the food till trash day or just bag it and put directly into the trash can which is in the garage.  I live out in the country so I am just grateful I have only seen one rat in the house in 14 years!  Things could be worse than mice. It's just hard keeping out critters when you are in a rural area.  The dogs catch a few mice but not nearly enough.


----------



## leasul2003

How can one little tiny creature that weighs 2lb cause such havoc?! This little devil cat, that I call Jasper, is into everything. He has managed to turn off my computer monitor on my laptop, and also turn off the mouse so it quit working. Thank God the hubby was able to Google the fix on his computer. As I type, I have a kitten paw reaching over the top and little kitten teeth trying to chew on the laptop case. He tortures his 11lb sister by constantly chasing her up the stairs and into her room. And heaven forbid he get shut in his room. He manages to howl like a banshee on steroids. 

But did I mention how absolutely adorable he is? And took a nice long nap on my lap this morning.


----------



## madamefifi

Popping in to report that Sylvia is improving--she is eating small amounts with enthusiasm so I am sneaking her extra meals when the other kitties aren't around to yell "Not fair!" Her loving  affectionate personality is back with a vengeance, as well--she was all over DH and me all night long with the kisses and the face-pats and so on. She really had me worried ( in tears, actually) for a while there. Poor thing had lost 9 oz which is a lot for a little girl who only weighed 5 lb 11 oz to start with! 

This is the first time I have ever had a kitty, boy or girl, have such a negative reaction to neutering surgery.  Lucinda was only about 6 weeks when she got done--she had to undergo some facial surgery so they did both at the same time--and she didn't even notice.


----------



## Cindi

Good news all around. So glad this is a much better day in TPF. I am so happy to hear that Sylvia is back to her wonderful self. Such a sweet girl. There are always those cats that react badly to surgery or shots. You just never know. I'm glad this was quickly over.

And Jasper sound like a real trouble maker. LOL  You know what they say, that's why they make them so cute. 

More pics all around please.


----------



## leasul2003

Did someone say pictures? Of course he looks all sweet & innocent, but just know it's a trick.


----------



## gazoo

Double post below.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Lord! Sorry for the size!!


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> How can one little tiny creature that weighs 2lb cause such havoc?! This little devil cat, that I call Jasper, is into everything. He has *managed to turn off my computer monitor on my laptop, and also turn off the mouse so it quit working. *Thank God the hubby was able to Google the fix on his computer. As I type, I have a kitten paw reaching over the top and little kitten teeth trying to chew on the laptop case. He tortures his 11lb sister by constantly chasing her up the stairs and into her room. And heaven forbid he get shut in his room. He manages to howl like a banshee on steroids.
> 
> But did I mention how absolutely adorable he is? And took a nice long nap on my lap this morning.



This made me laugh so hard.  Hagar changed my Macbook so that everything I do is announced with a weird audio voice and the volume is crazy loud.  Scared the beejeezuz out of me.  Thank goodness for GOOGLE/the internet.  I STILL don't know how he did it, but no longer is my machine yelling at me.  I have 2 human babies and can say that this one kitten has kicked my butt in ways that the humans never did.  Exhaustion goes hand in hand with cuteness overload.


----------



## poopsie

Bigger is definitely better when it comes to teh widdle kitteh peekchures


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> did someone say pictures? Of course he looks all sweet & innocent, but just know it's a trick.



Gorgy!!!!


----------



## steff79

buzzytoes said:


> Welcome!! My cat that I had growing up used to sleep under our rose bushes. She passed peacefully in her sleep one day under them.  I bet Libby was beautiful.


Hey.. Libby xx










Ozzie as a teeny baby..



bit older..



with Scampy







soz for the overload!! x


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> How can one little tiny creature that weighs 2lb cause such havoc?! This little devil cat, that I call Jasper, is into everything. He has managed to turn off my computer monitor on my laptop, and also turn off the mouse so it quit working. Thank God the hubby was able to Google the fix on his computer. As I type, I have a kitten paw reaching over the top and little kitten teeth trying to chew on the laptop case. He tortures his 11lb sister by constantly chasing her up the stairs and into her room. And heaven forbid he get shut in his room. He manages to howl like a banshee on steroids.
> 
> But did I mention how absolutely adorable he is? And took a nice long nap on my lap this morning.


Hhahahah made me laugh. He just wants to be your only focus&#8230; bad laptop stealing his attention from his mommy, hehe. My boys (all grown up) still walk across my laptop I just say "don't buy anything" lol coz I'm usually browsing the shopping sites. 

Jasper does have a naughty twinkle in his eyes lol he is adorable.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Glad to hear Sylvia is finally recovering from surgery. I am amazed that this operation is not done key hole yet. Seems barbaric to still have to have them cut open.


----------



## pixiejenna

madamefifi said:


> Popping in to report that Sylvia is improving--she is eating small amounts with enthusiasm so I am sneaking her extra meals when the other kitties aren't around to yell "Not fair!" Her loving  affectionate personality is back with a vengeance, as well--she was all over DH and me all night long with the kisses and the face-pats and so on. She really had me worried ( in tears, actually) for a while there. Poor thing had lost 9 oz which is a lot for a little girl who only weighed 5 lb 11 oz to start with!
> 
> This is the first time I have ever had a kitty, boy or girl, have such a negative reaction to neutering surgery.  Lucinda was only about 6 weeks when she got done--she had to undergo some facial surgery so they did both at the same time--and she didn't even notice.



Glad to hear she's doing better.



leasul2003 said:


> Did someone say pictures? Of course he looks all sweet & innocent, but just know it's a trick.



I'm pretty sure he's planning world domination in the first pic



steff79 said:


> Hey.. Libby xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzie as a teeny baby..
> 
> 
> 
> bit older..
> 
> 
> 
> with Scampy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soz for the overload!! x



Their is never a overload of pet pics in this thread! What cuties you have there.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Popping in to report that Sylvia is improving--she is eating small amounts with enthusiasm so I am sneaking her extra meals when the other kitties aren't around to yell "Not fair!" Her loving  affectionate personality is back with a vengeance, as well--she was all over DH and me all night long with the kisses and the face-pats and so on. She really had me worried ( in tears, actually) for a while there. Poor thing had lost 9 oz which is a lot for a little girl who only weighed 5 lb 11 oz to start with!
> 
> This is the first time I have ever had a kitty, boy or girl, have such a negative reaction to neutering surgery.  Lucinda was only about 6 weeks when she got done--she had to undergo some facial surgery so they did both at the same time--and she didn't even notice.



I was going to contact you as haven't heard news for a while. Poor darling, really glad she is eating again though... Yes keep sneaking her extra food as she is only little. Has the vet suggested any special meals. ( our vet used to recommend nutrition plus gel) xxx take care.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Did someone say pictures? Of course he looks all sweet & innocent, but just know it's a trick.



aww Jasper is so cute! he looks a lot like Tuck when he was a  teeny kitteh. maybe Jasper has some Russian Blue in him!



steff79 said:


> Hey.. Libby xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzie as a teeny baby..
> 
> 
> 
> bit older..
> 
> 
> 
> with Scampy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soz for the overload!! x


welcome to TPF steff! your babies are so cute!



madamefifi said:


> Popping in to report that Sylvia is improving--she is eating small amounts with enthusiasm so I am sneaking her extra meals when the other kitties aren't around to yell "Not fair!" Her loving  affectionate personality is back with a vengeance, as well--she was all over DH and me all night long with the kisses and the face-pats and so on. She really had me worried ( in tears, actually) for a while there. Poor thing had lost 9 oz which is a lot for a little girl who only weighed 5 lb 11 oz to start with!
> 
> This is the first time I have ever had a kitty, boy or girl, have such a negative reaction to neutering surgery.  Lucinda was only about 6 weeks when she got done--she had to undergo some facial surgery so they did both at the same time--and she didn't even notice.



this is great news! so happy little Sylvia is feeling better. it's so sad when such a sweet little girl is feeling down. i'm sure she loves the extra snacks!
Lady recovered very quickly from surgery but Tuck was declawed (I feel so guilty even to this day...but everyone told me it was necessary and I fell for it) and it took him probably a month to heal, his poor toes


----------



## chessmont

cats n bags said:


> You might even try leaving the compactor empty except for a baited trap.  If you haven't tried it yet, you might try a snickers bar (halloween candy?) so that you can stick a bit of candy bar to the trap trigger.  Caramel and chocolate are also popular with mice.



Cats n bags what a great idea I have been catching mice like crazy in the compacter containing only a baited trap!  Maybe I can get rid of the whole family.  I need to go buy some more traps (I use the kind that catches the mouse inside and then you throw away - yuck I am too squeamish to dump dead bodies out of snap traps)


----------



## buzzytoes

Chase got neutered yesterday so here he is in the cone of shame. Took a little teamwork to help him lie down cuz he kept catching the cone in his blankie 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here he is today once I removed it. I thought I would be his hero but really he didn't seem to care at all! I am beginning to think he just may never get excited about anything. Maybe he just has a stoic personality.


----------



## Cindi

I am leaving tomorrow for vacation and Sabrina knows something is up. She has been my shadow all day. I am really going to miss my babies while I am gone.


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> I am leaving tomorrow for vacation and Sabrina knows something is up. She has been my shadow all day. I am really going to miss my babies while I am gone.



I hate leaving my dogs.   Even for a vacation.  I worry about them all the time, sigh.  

Have a good time!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> I am leaving tomorrow for vacation and Sabrina knows something is up. She has been my shadow all day. I am really going to miss my babies while I am gone.


I know, it is soooo hard. I holiday with friends so DH can stay with the cats because it is just too upsetting to leave them. My Vincent cries and sooks whenever I go into my wardrobe&#8230; sigh.. breaks my heart.

Try to have a good time I am sure Sabrina will be well looked after.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I am leaving tomorrow for vacation and Sabrina knows something is up. She has been my shadow all day. I am really going to miss my babies while I am gone.



aw poor girl, it is always so hard leaving them even if it's for vacation   I hope whoever you have looking after the babies while your gone will give them all lots of lovins and attention


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Chase got neutered yesterday so here he is in the cone of shame. Took a little teamwork to help him lie down cuz he kept catching the cone in his blankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390661
> 
> 
> Here he is today once I removed it. I thought I would be his hero but really he didn't seem to care at all! I am beginning to think he just may never get excited about anything. Maybe he just has a stoic personality.
> View attachment 2390663





He sure is a cutie


----------



## poopsie

my cat beds have shipped! I ordered  two of these  http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3261+1883+19599+24922&pcatid=24922 for the outdoor cats. I hope they like them


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> my cat beds have shipped! I ordered  two of these  http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3261+1883+19599+24922&pcatid=24922 for the outdoor cats. I hope they like them



Ooh they're nice ! Let's hope the kittehs don't go all 'cat' on you, and just ignore them


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ooh they're nice ! Let's hope the kittehs don't go all 'cat' on you, and just ignore them




I know. Fingers crossed. There is always Craig's List!


----------



## buzzytoes

My Meanie is going in for her head lumpectomy tomorrow morning. Iam torn between worrying for her and worrying about the destruction I may come home to after the Moose has been left on her own all day. Hopefully the cats will be enough company for her.


----------



## buzzytoes

So Haley made it through surgery just fine and is at the vet's recovering. They called before she went in and asked if I wanted the two lumps (I thought there was just one) on her chest taken out as well. I said to go ahead and take them if it was not too invasive. Vet called after the surgery and said that the two lumps on her chest were fatty tumors as expected and looked okay, but the two lumps on her head were not fatty tumors. Apparently they were scar tissue. Has anyone ever had something like that happen with their pets?? It's so strange because they were soft and moveable and even the vet said they were probably fatty tumors when I first had them checked. She's never had any head injuries so I can't even imagine how she would get scar tissue - to not mention one on each side of her head?


----------



## poopsie

Poor baby......................when does she get to come home?


----------



## buzzytoes

She is home tonight. Picked her up about 4:30. She is having a hard time getting comfy with the stitches on her chest/belly but the ones on her head aren't bothering her. No cone of shame needed so far.


----------



## pixiejenna

Glad to hear she made it threw the surgery like a champ. If she never had any head injuries I wonder how she had two separate spots of scar tissues on her head that sounds really weird. Could it have been caused by roughhousing with other family pets?


----------



## buzzytoes

I am wondering if it somehow has to do with scratching her ears? She has a chronic yeast infection in her right ear, which is where the bigger lump was but has never had one in the right ear. The doctor had already gone home yesterday so I didn't get the chance to ask her. The only other thing I can think of is rough housing with the Moose. It's very strange to me.


----------



## buzzytoes

Today is the best day ever!! Chase is getting adopted!! I walked in this evening for my nightly visit and he was in our lobby with a couple and their yellow lab. I admit I freaked out a little and said "Are you taking him now???" As my eyes welled up. They are having their home check done on Tuesday so he won't leave until then. I am going to take him to obedience class on Sunday as planned and let them know he did, to see if it will be in his best interest to keep taking him or if he freaks out too much. I am so, so excited for him. Cried happy tears on the way home. The couple adopting him are the son and daughter in law of my aesthetician and I know he will be very well taken care of. My heart is happy tonight.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## pixiejenna

What great news Buzzy!


----------



## clevercat

Oh Buzzy that's wonderful news! Happy Furever Home, Chase!!


----------



## Candice0985

that is amazing news! yay for Chase


----------



## leasul2003

So it's been almost 3 weeks since Jasper has joined the family. And he is driving everyone in the family nuts. I love him dearly and he cracks me up, but you all were not kidding about kitten krazies. He has one speed and it is nonstop fast. Bella tolerates him, but these past couple days she has gotten very aggressive with him. To the point that I was worried she was going to hurt him. I'm just hoping that once he calms down some, they will become best friends.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> So it's been almost 3 weeks since Jasper has joined the family. And he is driving everyone in the family nuts. I love him dearly and he cracks me up, but you all were not kidding about kitten krazies. He has one speed and it is nonstop fast. Bella tolerates him, but these past couple days she has gotten very aggressive with him. To the point that I was worried she was going to hurt him. I'm just hoping that once he calms down some, they will become best friends.



i'm sure they will, but it is her way of telling him he is a nutball and needs to take a chill pill


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Thanksgiving from my old men. We didn't have dinner but they see no reason not to spend the day napping anyway. It's a rare occasion when all three of them lay together!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 2413564
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving from my old men. We didn't have dinner but they see no reason not to spend the day napping anyway. It's a rare occasion when all three of them lay together!



Aww Happy Thanksgiving Geezer Snoodle, little men!


----------



## Necromancer

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 2413564
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving from my old men. We didn't have dinner but they see no reason not to spend the day napping anyway. It's a rare occasion when all three of them lay together!



Awww, look at them.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 2413564
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving from my old men. We didn't have dinner but they see no reason not to spend the day napping anyway. It's a rare occasion when all three of them lay together!



Happy thanksgiving old man snoodlers 

i'm jealous of your thanksgiving long weekend


----------



## leasul2003

We're having quite the snowstorm here, and although Jasper and Bella won't cuddle with each other, they will cuddle with me. I was laying on the couch, and Bella was cuddled up next to me and Jasper was laying on me. It's the closest & longest the two have been together without bickering.


----------



## pixiejenna

The weather will bring them together out of necessity lol. When we got my Choco Taco my Zorro took a while to warm up too him, however once it got super cold I would catch them snuggling together. We live in a ranch on top of a cement slab with tile floors they are insanely cold in the winter. We have some area rugs in the living & family room but that's it. So other than the hall bathroom(which is right across from the furnace) and the floor in the hallway next to the furnace(both fav spots to lounge at) it's really cold. Also the living room & family rooms have older windows so it tends to be colder at that end of the house. 

On a sad note due to the cold weather here I put on a sweater I haven't worn since last winter and what did I see on it but Choco Taco fluffs I still miss the little guy.


----------



## oggers86

Operation keep cats in at night is 3 days in and going ok so far. The cold weather is making things easier as they are not fussed about going out even in the day. All being well this will help the transition to indoor 24/7 when we move in the new year which is then a true test of if I can transition them permanently. H doesn't really agree with it and wants to let them out but has said if they are happy indoors then we can consider it and *maybe* cat proof the garden. Any of the indoor owners got any words of wisdom for converting outdoor to indoor?


----------



## pixiejenna

Today I feel vindicated a few weeks ago while driving with my dad at night I told him I saw a fox. He of  course didn't believe me and thought I was cray cray. Well today it's snowing and he saw not one but two foxes running around our front yard!


----------



## leasul2003

pixiejenna said:


> The weather will bring them together out of necessity lol. When we got my Choco Taco my Zorro took a while to warm up too him, however once it got super cold I would catch them snuggling together. We live in a ranch on top of a cement slab with tile floors they are insanely cold in the winter. We have some area rugs in the living & family room but that's it. So other than the hall bathroom(which is right across from the furnace) and the floor in the hallway next to the furnace(both fav spots to lounge at) it's really cold. Also the living room & family rooms have older windows so it tends to be colder at that end of the house.
> 
> On a sad note due to the cold weather here I put on a sweater I haven't worn since last winter and what did I see on it but Choco Taco fluffs I still miss the little guy.


 
 Awww, I'm sure the fluffs are Choco Tacos way of letting you know that he is still looking out for you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

oggers86 said:


> Operation keep cats in at night is 3 days in and going ok so far. The cold weather is making things easier as they are not fussed about going out even in the day. All being well this will help the transition to indoor 24/7 when we move in the new year which is then a true test of if I can transition them permanently. H doesn't really agree with it and wants to let them out but has said if they are happy indoors then we can consider it and *maybe* cat proof the garden. Any of the indoor owners got any words of wisdom for converting outdoor to indoor?


Patience and consistency. 

I have 3 indoor boys. Two I bought as kittens so we never let them roam. I have two types of cat fencing - cat max: which is a type of netting and - ocelot: which is mounted on the top of my fence and spins if they try to jump and drops them back in the yard. My third cat we adopted as an adult and it did take some time and patience to get him used to being confined to our property. He howled like nothing I had ever heard in my life. It took him a few months to get used to staying put. He did find ways to get out (he is very agile) but each time we would just block it off. He also learnt to climb the bushes so we had to put bird nets over them. 

At 10pm we bring all them inside, and play with them, run them around to tire them out and then we give them all a snack. Now when it is 10pm they bring themselves inside and demand their night snack and then they automatically go to bed and settle down for the night.


----------



## oggers86

vinbenphon1 said:


> Patience and consistency.
> 
> I have 3 indoor boys. Two I bought as kittens so we never let them roam. I have two types of cat fencing - cat max: which is a type of netting and - ocelot: which is mounted on the top of my fence and spins if they try to jump and drops them back in the yard. My third cat we adopted as an adult and it did take some time and patience to get him used to being confined to our property. He howled like nothing I had ever heard in my life. It took him a few months to get used to staying put. He did find ways to get out (he is very agile) but each time we would just block it off. He also learnt to climb the bushes so we had to put bird nets over them.
> 
> At 10pm we bring all them inside, and play with them, run them around to tire them out and then we give them all a snack. Now when it is 10pm they bring themselves inside and demand their night snack and then they automatically go to bed and settle down for the night.



It is currently 4.30am and the cats are very restless as I have just got home from work and havent gone to bed. They have one and a half hours before they are allowed to go out so I am just ignoring them. I dont want to play with them as night time is not play time and I dont want them getting into that habit. 

I have noticed they seem to be going out more in the day so I am hoping they will learn that daytime is awake time and night time is sleep time. 

We went through 2 months of hell when I cat proofed the garden so I had to give in and let them out.


----------



## buzzytoes

Got an update on Chase yesterday! His new name is Chief, which he does not answer to, anymore than he has ever answered to Chase.  He loves his new furbrother Solo and pals around with him. His bed is in a corner and it is his comfy space to escape to when he gets too nervous. He goes there a lot but that is to be expected. Change will be slow coming with him I think. He did have a little episode where he chewed up the ribbons on some military medals from Gettysburg.  He also has developed a dislike of being on a leash to go outside, but he was always fine on walks at the shelter so hopefully that will come back to him. His parents are very committed to him, and he will have a human baby to look after come June. He does well with the little humans so I think it will be a benefit to him to grow up with one.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oy what a thing to chew on! Glad to hear he likes his new fur buddy.


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> Got an update on Chase yesterday! His new name is Chief, which he does not answer to, anymore than he has ever answered to Chase.  He loves his new furbrother Solo and pals around with him. His bed is in a corner and it is his comfy space to escape to when he gets too nervous. He goes there a lot but that is to be expected. Change will be slow coming with him I think. He did have a little episode where he chewed up the ribbons on some military medals from Gettysburg.  He also has developed a dislike of being on a leash to go outside, but he was always fine on walks at the shelter so hopefully that will come back to him. His parents are very committed to him, and he will have a human baby to look after come June. He does well with the little humans so I think it will be a benefit to him to grow up with one.


 
Yikes! Gettysburg medals! Good thing they are committed to him. But it sounds like he is adjusting well.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Got an update on Chase yesterday! His new name is Chief, which he does not answer to, anymore than he has ever answered to Chase.  He loves his new furbrother Solo and pals around with him. His bed is in a corner and it is his comfy space to escape to when he gets too nervous. He goes there a lot but that is to be expected. Change will be slow coming with him I think. He did have a little episode where he chewed up the ribbons on some military medals from Gettysburg.  He also has developed a dislike of being on a leash to go outside, but he was always fine on walks at the shelter so hopefully that will come back to him. His parents are very committed to him, and he will have a human baby to look after come June. He does well with the little humans so I think it will be a benefit to him to grow up with one.



I'm so happy to hear this. Yay Chase/Chief!


----------



## Cindi

Well this should be interesting, I have to bring Sabrina to the vet. It seems that she has lost some weight and I was going to take her for bloodwork anyway but I just watched her trying to eat some treats and I think she is having a tooth problem. UGH! She is as close to a feral cat as you can get with a cat living inside. It took her 1 year to accept me and then only on her terms. I don't know the last time she was to a vet and at her age of 17-18? I know she is going to freak out. I prepared my vet and I'm sure they have plenty of experience dealing with "problem" cats. Please keep Sabrina in your thoughts on Friday when they will sedate her to do the exam, pull bloodwork and do a dental if they find she needs one. It is going to be a long day for her and for me...


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww geeez......poor Sabrina.......................poor you ........................and poor vet!
Is there any way you can perhaps get some sort of mild sedative from the vet to administer pre-visit?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Well this should be interesting, I have to bring Sabrina to the vet. It seems that she has lost some weight and I was going to take her for bloodwork anyway but I just watched her trying to eat some treats and I think she is having a tooth problem. UGH! She is as close to a feral cat as you can get with a cat living inside. It took her 1 year to accept me and then only on her terms. I don't know the last time she was to a vet and at her age of 17-18? I know she is going to freak out. I prepared my vet and I'm sure they have plenty of experience dealing with "problem" cats. Please keep Sabrina in your thoughts on Friday when they will sedate her to do the exam, pull bloodwork and do a dental if they find she needs one. It is going to be a long day for her and for me...



Oh poor Sabrina! Holding many good thoughts for both of you (and vet) and hope the time on Friday will whizz by - I'll be checking in for updates. Good luck, little one.


----------



## Cindi

The vet will probably give her a quick acting sedative when I drop her off. Malcolm was a problem child and that's how they handled him. I think it was a pain med called torbugesic. Doesn't last long and doesn't knock them all the way out but Malcolm was easy to examine about 5 mins after getting this shot. He had ripped off part of his toenail and I had the vet come to the house to treat him. Hopefully Sabrina will not be as difficult as I think. That would be a Christmas Miracle. LOL
Good news is she is eating wet food with gusto so hopefully it is just a bad tooth they can pull. She just ate a whole can of wet food while I guarded her on my desk. Spoiled girl.


----------



## clevercat

I think Sabrina is beautiful!


----------



## Cindi

Thanks, me too. I just love the old kitties. 








clevercat said:


> I think Sabrina is beautiful!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> The vet will probably give her a quick acting sedative when I drop her off. Malcolm was a problem child and that's how they handled him. I think it was a pain med called torbugesic. Doesn't last long and doesn't knock them all the way out but Malcolm was easy to examine about 5 mins after getting this shot. He had ripped off part of his toenail and I had the vet come to the house to treat him. Hopefully Sabrina will not be as difficult as I think. That would be a Christmas Miracle. LOL
> Good news is she is eating wet food with gusto so hopefully it is just a bad tooth they can pull. She just ate a whole can of wet food while I guarded her on my desk. Spoiled girl.



aww Sabrina is so pretty! i'm so happy she is back with you Cindi  fingers crossed your vet visit goes well


----------



## Cindi

Thanks, I don't even want to think of what would have happened to her if she was still with HIM. 








Candice0985 said:


> aww Sabrina is so pretty! i'm so happy she is back with you Cindi  fingers crossed your vet visit goes well


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Thanks, I don't even want to think of what would have happened to her if she was still with HIM.



it baffles me why someone like HIM would have a pet...poor Sabrina, but now she is with you and probably the first time in her life is able to experience a caring, loving family and environment!


----------



## Cindi

We are trying. She does like to cuddle with me on my desk before bed. Only for a few minutes and when that time is up a swat is possible. LOL  She is much better now than she has ever been. I think she knows she is home. She is even starting to accept her forever dad. He does bribe her with treats and catnip just for her. Hey, whatever works. LOL


HIM should not be allowed to have a pet. I wish there was something I could do. Hopefully he treats his dogs better than he treated his cats.








Candice0985 said:


> it baffles me why someone like HIM would have a pet...poor Sabrina, but now she is with you and probably the first time in her life is able to experience a caring, loving family and environment!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> We are trying. She does like to cuddle with me on my desk before bed. Only for a few minutes and when that time is up a swat is possible. LOL  She is much better now than she has ever been. I think she knows she is home. She is even starting to accept her forever dad. He does bribe her with treats and catnip just for her. Hey, whatever works. LOL
> 
> 
> HIM should not be allowed to have a pet. I wish there was something I could do. Hopefully he treats his dogs better than he treated his cats.



haha I think she appreciates the extra treats and catnip  my sister adopted a 9 year old cat 2 years ago from the psych lab at her university. her name is Piranha and she is very much the same, she lets you cuddle her for a few minutes but that's all and it's almost like she forgets where she is because she'll freak out and run away only to come back and do it all over again. she really is a sweetheart but not the most social and HATES men (we have a feeling the majority of the testing was done by men) my sister compensates with lots of brushings and cuddles. she doesn't like treats though...but then again she never had them until my sister adopted her. btw Piranha is a Turkish Van and loves water!!! one of her favorite things is a nice warm bath


----------



## Cindi

A nice warm bath would result in a blood bath for me. LOL  Sabrina is very much improved but it took a LONG time and a lot of patience. Winning a cat's love is always very rewarding. It takes a lot of effort but is always worth the trouble. Piranha. LOL  Maybe I should change her name to something more appropriate like Cujo. LOL










Candice0985 said:


> haha I think she appreciates the extra treats and catnip  my sister adopted a 9 year old cat 2 years ago from the psych lab at her university. her name is Piranha and she is very much the same, she lets you cuddle her for a few minutes but that's all and it's almost like she forgets where she is because she'll freak out and run away only to come back and do it all over again. she really is a sweetheart but not the most social and HATES men (we have a feeling the majority of the testing was done by men) my sister compensates with lots of brushings and cuddles. she doesn't like treats though...but then again she never had them until my sister adopted her. btw Piranha is a Turkish Van and loves water!!! one of her favorite things is a nice warm bath


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> A nice warm bath would result in a blood bath for me. LOL  Sabrina is very much improved but it took a LONG time and a lot of patience. Winning a cat's love is always very rewarding. It takes a lot of effort but is always worth the trouble. Piranha. LOL  Maybe I should change her name to something more appropriate like Cujo. LOL



haha she didn't name her Piranha, the grad students get to name the lab cats so most of them have funny names. my sister didn't want to change her name when she was 9 years old so she stayed Piranha  

i'm just glad both Piranha and Sabrina have great homes now! not many lab cats get adopted out so she is a lucky one...


----------



## poopsie

WTF are they doing to cats in a lab????? :censor:

Or do I even want to know?


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie2 said:


> WTF are they doing to cats in a lab????? :censor:
> 
> Or do I even want to know?


My sentiments exactly.

So glad that Pirahna and Sabrina have found their forever homes. It still boggles my mind why people get pets just to abuse and neglect them.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi I hope your vet visit with Sabrina goes well both of you will be in my thoughts on friday.

Candice what kind of experiments do the lab cats go threw? I can't imagine what they'd do to cats


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> WTF are they doing to cats in a lab????? :censor:
> 
> Or do I even want to know?





vinbenphon1 said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> So glad that Pirahna and Sabrina have found their forever homes. It still boggles my mind why people get pets just to abuse and neglect them.





pixiejenna said:


> Cindi I hope your vet visit with Sabrina goes well both of you will be in my thoughts on friday.
> 
> Candice what kind of experiments do the lab cats go threw? I can't imagine what they'd do to cats


don't even get me started....it's a psych lab so they do dark room testing on the animals to see how it affects their vision. back story- while in the lab Piranha lived with 12 other cats in a 12 foot by 12 foot room, it was kept pitch dark 24 hours a  day. the researchers want to see what the affects are on cats vision? Piranha had never sat on a soft surface or ever seen sunlight. she was born in the lab- had 4 litters of kittens and only left the lab the day my sister adopted her at age 9. most of these cats are not adopted out but put to sleep when they get too old. all of her kittens were put to sleep when they were done testing on them 

the only reason piranha was not put down was because one of the researchers loved her and put a note in her file "do not lop off her head, please find a home for her" the exact wording according to my sister.

it's horrible and I hate everything about it. I always ask my sister why is there not software of some computer program to replace live animal testing? these are not mindless insects or something these are living, domestic animals....it makes me so angry....

luckily my sister is in clinical psych not a neurology major so she does not have to do any testing or go to the labs but it still happens at universities all over North America 

it makes me SO sad to think that a kitty like my Lady or Tucker is living in those labs and what they go through. my two are so spoiled and loved to bits...I wish they could all be saved


----------



## pixiejenna

That is so sad Candice  Piranha was lucky to escape that fate but will never be the same as a "normal" cat because of the 9 years of testing she went threw poor kitty.


Ok fellow cat owners have any of you guys have experience with your cat's sneezing? My Zorro (who has the IBS issues) has been sneezing lately and he's sneezing when he's doing "normal" stuff. So it's not a matter of him sticking his head in some dusty corner and sneezing, he's doing it when he's in our site. I think I've seen/heard him sneeze every day this week and he had a sneezing episode today where he sneezed for a few minutes. The last vet visit maybe a few months back (sep/oct) I mentioned him sneezing and she didn't seem to concerned about it because it was random and he wheezed but for less than a minute at a time. When she listened to his breathing it sounded fine and all his other vitals were fine. I'm kind of worried about it now because it's not normal and he seems to be doing it fairly regularly now. Other than the sneezing and is now regular IBS issues he's acting pretty normal. We are going away for the holidays next week and we are boarding him with our vet. I hate the idea of leaving him there if he's under the weather especially if it ends up being something serious. Am I'm just over reacting because he's my fur baby?!?


----------



## clevercat

Sending lots of good thoughts to Cindi and Sabrina today - hope the vet visit goes well. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## vinbenphon1

pixiejenna said:


> That is so sad Candice  Piranha was lucky to escape that fate but will never be the same as a "normal" cat because of the 9 years of testing she went threw poor kitty.
> 
> 
> Ok fellow cat owners have any of you guys have experience with your cat's sneezing? My Zorro (who has the IBS issues) has been sneezing lately and he's sneezing when he's doing "normal" stuff. So it's not a matter of him sticking his head in some dusty corner and sneezing, he's doing it when he's in our site. I think I've seen/heard him sneeze every day this week and he had a sneezing episode today where he sneezed for a few minutes. The last vet visit maybe a few months back (sep/oct) I mentioned him sneezing and she didn't seem to concerned about it because it was random and he wheezed but for less than a minute at a time. When she listened to his breathing it sounded fine and all his other vitals were fine. I'm kind of worried about it now because it's not normal and he seems to be doing it fairly regularly now. Other than the sneezing and is now regular IBS issues he's acting pretty normal. We are going away for the holidays next week and we are boarding him with our vet. I hate the idea of leaving him there if he's under the weather especially if it ends up being something serious. Am I'm just over reacting because he's my fur baby?!?


My Bennett sneezes a lot, not everyday, maybe 3-4 days a week he will have a sneezing fit. It usually happens after he has been running around like a mad man&#8230; I know cats can get allergy symtoms like hayfever the same as us and be allergic to bee stings. Ask the vet where your leaving him to monitor his sneezing, if he has less reactions at the vet then it could be environmental.

Good luck.


----------



## Cindi

I had to take her food away last night so she can have her dental today. She is less than pleased with me. Now I just have to get her in the carrier. Thanks for the good thoughts. 










clevercat said:


> Sending lots of good thoughts to Cindi and Sabrina today - hope the vet visit goes well. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cindi

I feel like the most horrible mom ever dropping Sabrina off at the vet. She is terrified and there is no way for me to reassure her that she will be coming back home tonight. That she will not be going back to HIM. They let me be the one to put her in the cage to await her dental. The look she gave me as I was leaving broke my heart. UGH!!!! I hate this part. I feel like crying. The vet said she would call me the second Sabrina wakes up. I told them the story of her foster/adoption and they also hate HIM and how HE treats animals. I know they will take good care of her but at 17 years old you never know what will happen when she is put under or what they will find in her bloodwork.  :cry:   please keep her in your thoughts today. I will update as soon as the vet calls me.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I feel like the most horrible mom ever dropping Sabrina off at the vet. She is terrified and there is no way for me to reassure her that she will be coming back home tonight. That she will not be going back to HIM. They let me be the one to put her in the cage to await her dental. The look she gave me as I was leaving broke my heart. UGH!!!! I hate this part. I feel like crying. The vet said she would call me the second Sabrina wakes up. I told them the story of her foster/adoption and they also hate HIM and how HE treats animals. I know they will take good care of her but at 17 years old you never know what will happen when she is put under or what they will find in her bloodwork.  :cry:   please keep her in your thoughts today. I will update as soon as the vet calls me.



thinking of Sabrina, I know that is the hardest ...leaving them at the vet 

I hope her dental work goes well today


----------



## Cindi

Vet just called. She said her teeth were horrible. Her front canine had to be pulled and a large pocket of pus came out with it. Blech! Sorry. They cleaned the rest of her teeth and said the teeth look pretty good but her gums throughout are inflamed. I told them to PLEASE give her the antibiotics shot. I would not want to try to pill her twice a day for 10 days. Nightmare. She is still out of it so I will call back at 3:00 to see if I can come get her. 3 1/2 very long hours for me. Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers for my old girl.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Vet just called. She said her teeth were horrible. Her front canine had to be pulled and a large pocket of pus came out with it. Blech! Sorry. They cleaned the rest of her teeth and said the teeth look pretty good but her gums throughout are inflamed. I told them to PLEASE give her the antibiotics shot. I would not want to try to pill her twice a day for 10 days. Nightmare. She is still out of it so I will call back at 3:00 to see if I can come get her. 3 1/2 very long hours for me. Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers for my old girl.



ugh...poor Sabrina, at least the infection came out with the tooth. gentle hugs for Sabrina


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Vet just called. She said her teeth were horrible. Her front canine had to be pulled and a large pocket of pus came out with it. Blech! Sorry. They cleaned the rest of her teeth and said the teeth look pretty good but her gums throughout are inflamed. I told them to PLEASE give her the antibiotics shot. I would not want to try to pill her twice a day for 10 days. Nightmare. She is still out of it so I will call back at 3:00 to see if I can come get her. 3 1/2 very long hours for me. Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers for my old girl.



Poor little kitty.  

I have a feeling that her attitude may improve when she comes home without a mouth full of sore teeth.  I hope the time flies by quickly and you can have an easy recovery together, complete with medicinal ice cream.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Vet just called. She said her teeth were horrible. Her front canine had to be pulled and a large pocket of pus came out with it. Blech! Sorry. They cleaned the rest of her teeth and said the teeth look pretty good but her gums throughout are inflamed. I told them to PLEASE give her the antibiotics shot. I would not want to try to pill her twice a day for 10 days. Nightmare. She is still out of it so I will call back at 3:00 to see if I can come get her. 3 1/2 very long hours for me. Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers for my old girl.



Oh poor little girl. I bet she will be much happier now her teefies are sorted out.


----------



## chessmont

Sabrina will be in my thoughts


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina is home and still very out of it. They let me take her only if I promised to sit with her for the next few hours. No problem. I am just happy to have her home knowing she doesn't have some terrible ailment. She is back to growling at me so I know she is on the mend. She is still really wobbly. I have put her in the foster cage for her own protection. When we got home she went running/stumbling out of the carrier. I had to catch her and put her in a warm, safe bed. I'm sure she hates the feeling of the anesthesia. Hopefully it will wear off soon. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sabrina is home and still very out of it. They let me take her only if I promised to sit with her for the next few hours. No problem. I am just happy to have her home knowing she doesn't have some terrible ailment. She is back to growling at me so I know she is on the mend. She is still really wobbly. I have put her in the foster cage for her own protection. When we got home she went running/stumbling out of the carrier. I had to catch her and put her in a warm, safe bed. I'm sure she hates the feeling of the anesthesia. Hopefully it will wear off soon. Thanks for all the good thoughts.



I'm so glad she is home (and complaining). Poor Sabrina, what a day she's had. She'll never let you know, but I bet she was so happy when you arrived to pick her up from the vet.


----------



## Cindi

Not as happy as I was when they called to tell me it was just her teeth. I just gave her some wet food hoping it will help her come around a but more. She ate almost the entire can. I will be happy when this wears off. It makes me nervous to see her so wobbly. I have to give her paid meds tonight at 10. Wish me luck. lol








clevercat said:


> I'm so glad she is home (and complaining). Poor Sabrina, what a day she's had. She'll never let you know, but I bet she was so happy when you arrived to pick her up from the vet.


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> don't even get me started....it's a psych lab so they do dark room testing on the animals to see how it affects their vision. back story- while in the lab Piranha lived with 12 other cats in a 12 foot by 12 foot room, it was kept pitch dark 24 hours a  day. the researchers want to see what the affects are on cats vision? Piranha had never sat on a soft surface or ever seen sunlight. she was born in the lab- had 4 litters of kittens and only left the lab the day my sister adopted her at age 9. most of these cats are not adopted out but put to sleep when they get too old. all of her kittens were put to sleep when they were done testing on them


 
That is AWFUL!! Can you imagine what would happen if they tried to do that to humans? Everyone would be up in arms. But oh, because it's "just" an animal, a lot of people couldn't care less.


----------



## Cindi

So, not a surprise Sabrina would not let me give her the pain meds. It is just a small bit of liquid in a syringe but no matter what I tried she freaked out. I tried to put it in her food. She ate about 1/4 of the can before I guess she found the meds and was done with the food. Hopefully she got some of it but there is no way to be sure. I hate that she is hurting and I can't help.


----------



## pixiejenna

vinbenphon1 said:


> My Bennett sneezes a lot, not everyday, maybe 3-4 days a week he will have a sneezing fit. It usually happens after he has been running around like a mad man I know cats can get allergy symtoms like hayfever the same as us and be allergic to bee stings. Ask the vet where your leaving him to monitor his sneezing, if he has less reactions at the vet then it could be environmental.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for the feedback. Z normally dosen't sneeze but I've noticed this on and off this year and seeing him sneeze so many days in a row is what alarmed me. 




Cindi said:


> So, not a surprise Sabrina would not let me give her the pain meds. It is just a small bit of liquid in a syringe but no matter what I tried she freaked out. I tried to put it in her food. She ate about 1/4 of the can before I guess she found the meds and was done with the food. Hopefully she got some of it but there is no way to be sure. I hate that she is hurting and I can't help.



I feel like this visit was just as bad for you as it was for her.  I'm glad to hear she's back home with her Momma and is already putting up a fight, she must be feeling a bit better. Hopefully tomarrow she'll be a bit more mellow and you can get some pain meds in her. Did the vet say if the liquid has a distinct smell/flavor that would turn her off? Liquid meds are some times harder to give than the pill if you can't get away with mixing it in their food. They will run when they see the syringe coming their way.


----------



## Cindi

Last night I tried again to give her pain meds directly. I think I might have gotten a small amount in her mouth but most didn't make it. This morning she seems a lot better even without the meds. She ate an entire small can of food and her eyes don't have that faraway look anymore. I guess her mouth is not giving her too much trouble as she had no problem eating. Wait, she just smacked Pea as he walked by. She is back to normal. LOL


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> Wait, she just smacked Pea as he walked by. She is back to normal. LOL


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww great to hear that Cindi! Her teeth must not be hurting too bad her since she's happily eating.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Great to hear.


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina is back in her spot, between me and the keyboard. LOL  Her bloodwork came back almost perfect. A miracle. She does have some crystals in her urine but she is already on ABs for her teeth so hopefully that will clear it up as well. Pool old girl. She must have been pretty miserable. Cats are really good at hiding illness and pain. She should be feeling a LOT better soon.


----------



## buzzytoes

She looks great for being a senior lady! Glad she is back to feeling normal (and probably a million times better) in time for Christmas!


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Sabrina is back in her spot, between me and the keyboard. LOL  Her bloodwork came back almost perfect. A miracle. She does have some crystals in her urine but she is already on ABs for her teeth so hopefully that will clear it up as well. Pool old girl. She must have been pretty miserable. Cats are really good at hiding illness and pain. She should be feeling a LOT better soon.






That look!


----------



## leasul2003

I just imagine she is thinking "if you want to keep all those fingers, you won't dare touch that keyboard."  So glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Cindi

Isn't that an evil look????? Yet when I put my arms around her she will put her head down and purr. It only lasts a minute or so but it make me so happy. 


She just ate her 3rd can of food for the day. Hopefully she will continue to recover well.


----------



## poopsie

You go Sabrina!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Sabrina is back in her spot, between me and the keyboard. LOL  Her bloodwork came back almost perfect. A miracle. She does have some crystals in her urine but she is already on ABs for her teeth so hopefully that will clear it up as well. Pool old girl. She must have been pretty miserable. Cats are really good at hiding illness and pain. She should be feeling a LOT better soon.


That is so good to hear. I know what you mean by them hiding illness. They never complain, so we owners have to be very vigilant.

Yay for Sabrina.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sabrina is back in her spot, between me and the keyboard. LOL  Her bloodwork came back almost perfect. A miracle. She does have some crystals in her urine but she is already on ABs for her teeth so hopefully that will clear it up as well. Pool old girl. She must have been pretty miserable. Cats are really good at hiding illness and pain. She should be feeling a LOT better soon.



Oh gosh, she is giving you the look Noggin used to give me...the 'you realise I am your superior, right?' look.


----------



## Cindi

LOL  I am well aware of where I stand on the totem pole in this house. Typing this as I prepare the queen's breakfast. 








clevercat said:


> Oh gosh, she is giving you the look Noggin used to give me...the 'you realise I am your superior, right?' look.


----------



## gazoo

Merry Christmas everyone! &#9829; 

This year having a kitten in the house at Christmas time has been exhausting.  Little Hagar ripped into the presents repeatedly in the days leading up to Xmas, (I had to rewrap several a few times), and pretty much our fake tree will not see another year.  About 30% of our ornaments have also succumbed to Hagar the Horrible.  Still, loads of funny memories and I'm sure our older cat Wembley, will be relieved when "that tree" isn't around to allow Hagar to launch himself from great heights upon him.    

I hope everyone and their furry loves are having a wonderful day.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ LOL. I think Hagar and Jasper would be best friends if they ever met. They certainly sound like peas in a pod. There was no way I was putting up a tree for my baby boy to climb. Seeing as he climbs everything else he can (he now looks like spider man climbing the screens in our front windows), I know a tree would never survive him. But it's just impossible to get mad at 'em. They get up to no good and then they look at you with these big round eyes and melt your heart.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> ^^ LOL. I think Hagar and Jasper would be best friends if they ever met. They certainly sound like peas in a pod. There was no way I was putting up a tree for my baby boy to climb. Seeing as he climbs everything else he can (he now looks like spider man climbing the screens in our front windows), I know a tree would never survive him. But it's just impossible to get mad at 'em. They get up to no good and then they look at you with these big round eyes and melt your heart.



Yes - the "Puss in Boots glistening innocent eyes".  GAH!  Yesterday right after I posted here, while cleaning up dishes, Hagar brought down the curtains.  Rods had to be re-drilled.  How he managed it, I don't know.  When I came over to him he started purring loudly and giving me the dewy eye look.  If we didn't have children, we would NOT have had a tree this year.  He's 7 months now.  Hopefully this will be over soon.  I left some Uggs in the living room last night and he disemboweled them.  Ugg stuffing all over the house.  He killed the Uggs!  

At least Wembley is as angelic as ever.  The contrast is striking.

Thanks goodness for wine on Christmas.


----------



## oggers86

I have all this to look forward to as we hope to add a kitten late next year. My current cats are 3 so still fairly playful and active so hopefully they should rub along fairly well..


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Yes - the "Puss in Boots glistening innocent eyes".  GAH!  Yesterday right after I posted here, while cleaning up dishes, Hagar brought down the curtains.  Rods had to be re-drilled.  How he managed it, I don't know.  When I came over to him he started purring loudly and giving me the dewy eye look.  If we didn't have children, we would NOT have had a tree this year.  He's 7 months now.  Hopefully this will be over soon.  I left some Uggs in the living room last night and he disemboweled them.  Ugg stuffing all over the house.  He killed the Uggs!
> 
> At least Wembley is as angelic as ever.  The contrast is striking.
> 
> Thanks goodness for wine on Christmas.



What is it with curtain poles at the moment? Angel's brood brought down the curtains and broke the rod completely. Then your little minx brings yours down. My cat sitter just called to tell me her normally angelic Ragdoll family had been up to no good. She came home to find the curtains on the floor, the rod in pieces (it had been up for thirty years with no problem) and a group of wide-eyed innocent cats all assuring her they were completely mystified and couldn't begin to think what had happened...


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> What is it with curtain poles at the moment? Angel's brood brought down the curtains and broke the rod completely. Then your little minx brings yours down. My cat sitter just called to tell me her normally angelic Ragdoll family had been up to no good. She came home to find the curtains on the floor, the rod in pieces (it had been up for thirty years with no problem) and a group of wide-eyed innocent cats all assuring her they were completely mystified and couldn't begin to think what had happened...



Little minxes!  They seem to be in party mode.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> Sabrina is back in her spot, between me and the keyboard. LOL Her bloodwork came back almost perfect. A miracle. She does have some crystals in her urine but she is already on ABs for her teeth so hopefully that will clear it up as well. Pool old girl. She must have been pretty miserable. Cats are really good at hiding illness and pain. She should be feeling a LOT better soon.


 
That's so great to hear! She must be feeling a million times better.



gazoo said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! &#9829;
> 
> This year having a kitten in the house at Christmas time has been exhausting. Little Hagar ripped into the presents repeatedly in the days leading up to Xmas, (I had to rewrap several a few times), and pretty much our fake tree will not see another year. About 30% of our ornaments have also succumbed to Hagar the Horrible. Still, loads of funny memories and I'm sure our older cat Wembley, will be relieved when "that tree" isn't around to allow Hagar to launch himself from great heights upon him.
> 
> I hope everyone and their furry loves are having a wonderful day.


 
LOL he was just helping you open them early . Heck my cat eats/tears up paper anything, paper towels, napkins, newspaper, magazines, random papers laying around he's not picky at all if it's paper it's good enough for him. When we do presents we keep them in rooms he's not allowed in or if they are small tuck them in the microwave(aka the vault) to keep safe from him. It's kind of sad we use our microwave as a safe from our cat haha.


----------



## gazoo

^^ I don't know what I would do without my microwave and oven for emergency anti-kitten stashing!  Closets are fair game as the little ninja even opens those doors.  ARG!


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL my Z LOVES, LOVES, LOVES sneeking into the closet in my dad's office. We have a big box of christmas stuff he loves to hop on the box and make himself comfy. He dosen't go in the box he just wants to be on top of it with my dad's coats hovering over him. The front door closet is some how less appealing to him.


----------



## septembersiren

they have discovered a link between a dog disease and Buffalo Blue Wilderness Dog food and high calcium levels 

here is the link to read about it 

http://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2010/m...ction_type_map=["og.likes"]&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## buzzytoes

^Interesting news. I wonder what would cause the high calcium. A particular ingredient or if their measurements were off and they just added too much of something?


----------



## oggers86

I want to try and get the cats to adjust to a life indoors. H has said to give it 4 weeks and see how they are getting on. If they are becoming slightly more adapted then he says we can give it longer but if they don't then we need to let them out. Is it possible for them to be less interested in going outside in just 4 weeks or will it take longer?


----------



## Cindi




----------



## oggers86

Cindi said:


>



Tried all that but he thinks I am being over protective, says if they dont adjust after four weeks then we will let them out. 

I think we should give it six months of complete indoor and see how things go. I think that is a long enough time frame to give us an idea of how they will get on. If they are not adjusting any better than they were in week one then I would agree to letting them out during the day because even I have to do what is in the best interest for their sanity.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> I want to try and get the cats to adjust to a life indoors. H has said to give it 4 weeks and see how they are getting on. If they are becoming slightly more adapted then he says we can give it longer but if they don't then we need to let them out. Is it possible for them to be less interested in going outside in just 4 weeks or will it take longer?



It will take longer - I would say a couple of months, maybe more.


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> It will take longer - I would say a couple of months, maybe more.




I think it will take longer but the transition from 24 hour outdoor access to day time access has gone very well. It has been about a month now and whilst they will bang at the flap if they are not shut out of the kitchen, they dont yowl at the doors anymore. 

They are spending more time indoors than outdoors which is partly due to the weather but they used to spend more time outside at night when it was even colder.

There is no way of escaping in the new house as we can use the back door to the utility room to come in and out. They wont see us coming in and out because the door to the utility room will be shut, anybody that comes to the front door will be sent around to the back until we have money to build a porch so that they dont physically see a way out. Will that help or am I over thinking it?

We are planning on getting a new kitten soon so I need to decide what the future lies in store for him. Ideally I want to keep him indoors but I want to treat all cats the same so if I can at least try to get my two to accept it then life will be easier. If Elsa hasnt adapted in six months then I will let her out, H is in charge of Elise as we cant agree on the best method so we are going to have to treat them differently so chances are she will be allowed out anyway. If both of them are allowed out then the new kitten will be as well but otherwise him and Elsa will stay indoors.


----------



## gazoo

IME cats take up to 6 months to readjust to a large change.  Depending on temperament, it can be even longer.  The two organizations that I rescued my boys from made me sign a contract promising I would never, ever, let them outside, not even in my own yard, unless they are harnessed and leashed.  I had no problem signing this as I've spent too many days searching neighborhoods with flyers for beloved friend's lost cats, and had to witness the many horrors once the cats were found, mutilated by wild life and cars.  And then there are the ones that are never found and that unique unresolved anxiety.

It's much like human children.  Yeah - kids want things that aren't good for them.  (Constant junk food and video games, etc.)  Doesn't mean they get everything they want in my house.  JMO.


----------



## vinbenphon1

oggers86 said:


> I think it will take longer but the transition from 24 hour outdoor access to day time access has gone very well. It has been about a month now and whilst they will bang at the flap if they are not shut out of the kitchen, they dont yowl at the doors anymore.
> 
> They are spending more time indoors than outdoors which is partly due to the weather but they used to spend more time outside at night when it was even colder.
> 
> There is no way of escaping in the new house as we can use the back door to the utility room to come in and out. They wont see us coming in and out because the door to the utility room will be shut, anybody that comes to the front door will be sent around to the back until we have money to build a porch so that they dont physically see a way out. Will that help or am I over thinking it?
> 
> We are planning on getting a new kitten soon so I need to decide what the future lies in store for him. Ideally I want to keep him indoors but I want to treat all cats the same so if I can at least try to get my two to accept it then life will be easier. If Elsa hasnt adapted in six months then I will let her out, H is in charge of Elise as we cant agree on the best method so we are going to have to treat them differently so chances are she will be allowed out anyway. If both of them are allowed out then the new kitten will be as well but otherwise him and Elsa will stay indoors.


Have you given some thought to cat fencing your yard? My cats are confined to my property because of the cat fencing I have put in. They can come and go inside and out all day, but are inside by 10pm everynight or if we are out during the day.


----------



## oggers86

vinbenphon1 said:


> Have you given some thought to cat fencing your yard? My cats are confined to my property because of the cat fencing I have put in. They can come and go inside and out all day, but are inside by 10pm everynight or if we are out during the day.



Tried that, Elise escaped and I think the only way to keep her in is to roof the garden ot build an enclosure but I have been told no.


----------



## pixiejenna

So we are finally starting to officially look at cats for my Z later this week. Have any of you guys had any experience with declawed cats? I ask because it seems like about half of the ones we've looked at on and off seem to be front paw or all four paw declawed(we are looking at older cats not kittens). Would it be a bad idea to mix a declawed cat with one who has claws? My Z is pretty mellow and a bit of a scaredy cat he's defiantly the B cat so who ever we get will most likely be the A cat personality wise. Even when we brought home his little bro who was all of 6 months he was the B cat between the two. Are there special needs for a declawed cat?


----------



## Cindi

Declawed cats are no different than ones with claws except they have been mutilated.   In the future you will find less and less declawed cats as it is not being done much anymore. I have taken in rescue cats that are declawed and there were no problems with them getting along with the other cats. The most important factor in choosing a cat as a friend for an existing cat is his personality. I would try to find a cat that has been in foster care. His foster mom should be able to tell you exactly what type of cat he is. Foster care is our best gift to rescue cats. Good luck with your search. It's nice that you want an older cat. I wish you lived near me, we have a bunch of sweet, gentle cats looking for homes.














pixiejenna said:


> So we are finally starting to officially look at cats for my Z later this week. Have any of you guys had any experience with declawed cats? I ask because it seems like about half of the ones we've looked at on and off seem to be front paw or all four paw declawed(we are looking at older cats not kittens). Would it be a bad idea to mix a declawed cat with one who has claws? My Z is pretty mellow and a bit of a scaredy cat he's defiantly the B cat so who ever we get will most likely be the A cat personality wise. Even when we brought home his little bro who was all of 6 months he was the B cat between the two. Are there special needs for a declawed cat?


----------



## leasul2003

I had my Shelby declawed when I got her 17 yrs ago. I had no idea how cruel it was to declaw her. (I have since learned my lesson and would never consider doing it now.) But like Cindi said, declawed cats are just like cats w/ claws. They don't require any special attention and their personalities are just like any other cat. My other 2 have claws and I have no concerns of letting them interact (if they should want to.)


----------



## Candice0985

^ same here, I had Tucker declawed upon the advice of my vet and family friends. I immediately regretted it and swore I would not ever do this to another cat. Lady has her claws and they play fight and smack each other all the time...I've never had any issues with having one declawed and one with her claws.

ugh...I think back on it now and I still feel so guilty 10 years later. poor Tucky's feet


----------



## Cindi

More than 25 years ago I had my first 2 cats declawed. It was a requirement of the apartment complex where I was renting. I had no idea what the actual process was. When I found out I was horrified. I would never have adopted them if I knew what I had to do to have them. Luckily there were no long term problems. Some declawed cats get aggressive and turn to biting. They can also not use the litterbox because the sand hurts their feet while they are healing. It is a nasty procedure and I am so happy it is going away. Most rescues make you sign a contract saying you will never declaw your cat. Live and learn, right?


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> More than 25 years ago I had my first 2 cats declawed. It was a requirement of the apartment complex where I was renting. I had no idea what the actual process was. When I found out I was horrified. I would never have adopted them if I knew what I had to do to have them. Luckily there were no long term problems. Some declawed cats get aggressive and turn to biting. They can also not use the litterbox because the sand hurts their feet while they are healing. It is a nasty procedure and I am so happy it is going away. Most rescues make you sign a contract saying you will never declaw your cat. Live and learn, right?



that is lucky there were no long term problems, Tuck stands very heavy on his feet, but besides this and the healing time (3 months) he doesn't have any other issues.


----------



## gazoo

pixiejenna said:


> So we are finally starting to officially look at cats for my Z later this week. Have any of you guys had any experience with declawed cats? I ask because it seems like about half of the ones we've looked at on and off seem to be front paw or all four paw declawed(we are looking at older cats not kittens). Would it be a bad idea to mix a declawed cat with one who has claws? My Z is pretty mellow and a bit of a scaredy cat he's defiantly the B cat so who ever we get will most likely be the A cat personality wise. Even when we brought home his little bro who was all of 6 months he was the B cat between the two. Are there special needs for a declawed cat?



When my two boys tussle, Hagar (who is fully intact nail wise) never unsheathes his nails.  They roll around and sometimes there are yelps, but never scratches.  Wembley, whom I rescued fully declawed, has no litter box issues and is extremely docile.  No bitting, hissing or any aggression whatsoever towards any humans.  However when the weather shifts, he has pain in his feet.  He licks them constantly and will not let me touch his paws.  The vet tells me he has residual "pins and needles" type pain from his declawing, which was not a botched job by the way.  Apparently there are many tendons that are cut upon a declawing (regardless of type of procedure, I think it's 18 tendons if I remember correctly), and they are left loose, so they cause phantom pain or prickling sensations in some cats.  

Wembley kneads normally and also scratches the scratching posts and furniture, although the vet says this is due more to marking to leave his scent than his thinking he still has claws, which is what I thought.  

If you find a great cat match that is declawed, I wouldn't let it dissuade you.  As the others have said, the personalities lining up matters more than whether  everyone is declawed or not.  Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## kimberleyg

oggers86 said:


> I want to try and get the cats to adjust to a life indoors. H has said to give it 4 weeks and see how they are getting on. If they are becoming slightly more adapted then he says we can give it longer but if they don't then we need to let them out. Is it possible for them to be less interested in going outside in just 4 weeks or will it take longer?




My two cats have never been outside!  I prefer it that way because then they are safe and they are cleaner.
My Hannah is a pure bread rag doll and Chloe is a tortoise shell short hair. They are my fur babies. 
I once had a cat that had been an outdoor cat and when I got him I did not want him out!  It took several weeks and he eventually was ok with not going out.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the feed back you guys! I wish it was illegal to declaw cats in the US it makes me cringe when I see their tiny paws.  I would love to get a kitty but I think a kitty would drive my Z crazy we were lucky with Taco even tough he was 6 months he was very mellow. So thats why I think a older cat would be more mellow and a better fit for my guy it's hard to believe my baby is 7 years old already. We've been eying some cats at our petco and are going to another location in a different pet shop on friday who the rescue is using. My dad wasn't feeling any of the petco cats none of them would go up to him only me lol. The only one that he liked has thyroid problems so that kind of takes her out of the running for us because of the meds. We work irregular schedules (I work in retail and he's in sales) so we don't feel comfortable with the meds knowing we may not be able to give them to her on a regular schedule. My other concern is if I'm not around(go on a trip) how would my dad give her the meds he's 78 and has arthritis in his hands so even if he could grab her I don't feel confident he'd be able to get the pill in. I give Z his meds via syringe at worse my dad could always mix it in with his food even though it's better to give them with out food. I hope we find one we like on friday other wise we may end up going the kitty route.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I am so thankful that this practice of declawing is illegal in Australia, along with tail docking and  ear pinning.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> I am so thankful that this practice of declawing is illegal in Australia, along with tail docking and  ear pinning.



 I know it is illegal in Nova Scotia here in Canada, but i'm not sure of any of the other provinces. there is a bill in the midst of being passed to make it illegal here in Ontario, it hasn't gone through yet though.


----------



## Cindi

Most "good" vets will no longer do the procedure. Law or no law.








Candice0985 said:


> I know it is illegal in Nova Scotia here in Canada, but i'm not sure of any of the other provinces. there is a bill in the midst of being passed to make it illegal here in Ontario, it hasn't gone through yet though.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Having put my guinea pigs on a specialized diet for bladder patients I'm glad I'm finally noticing long-term effects for my chronically ill ladies. Hazel 6,5 years old has kidney failure but is more active and having less need for medication. Calico-Cleo is almost 2 years old and was born with a chronical calcium problem (and issues to urinate) is now bouncing around like she never had issues with her bladder to begin with.

I'm a happy owner right now. Both girls haven't seen the vet in a few months now. 

Some days it's really hard to run this specialized retirement home for old and chronically ill guinea pigs but today it feel so good!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Most "good" vets will no longer do the procedure. Law or no law.



the "vet" that did Tucker's declawing surgery also spayed our last newfie dog Sable- she bled out on the table, luckily she survived but afterwards I referred to this vet as the butcher. he is also the vet who filed complaints against one of the best Veterinarians I have ever met in our area. Dr Bell was his name and he would accept any patients, if people did not have the money to pay for the basics he would do it for free...he loved all animals. he was made to close his clinic after the complaints and he practiced in my home town for over 30 years. I went to the butcher as my only option (I was 17 at the time) learned my lesson...never went back after Tuck's surgery. I found a new vet the next town over.

the butcher also was the only vet who charged double compared to everyone else and drove his multiple bmw's, porches, and Mercedes to work....he doesn't love animals or care about them, he was only in it for the money....


----------



## buzzytoes

pollekeskisses said:


> Having put my guinea pigs on a specialized diet for bladder patients I'm glad I'm finally noticing long-term effects for my chronically ill ladies. Hazel 6,5 years old has kidney failure but is more active and having less need for medication. Calico-Cleo is almost 2 years old and was born with a chronical calcium problem (and issues to urinate) is now bouncing around like she never had issues with her bladder to begin with.
> 
> I'm a happy owner right now. Both girls haven't seen the vet in a few months now.
> 
> Some days it's really hard to run this specialized retirement home for old and chronically ill guinea pigs but today it feel so good!




It's always wonderful to see improvements in our sick pets. Glad they are doing so well! How long do the piggies live typically? There is another member here on TPF that has piggies and she has taken quite a few in from rescue. I never even knew such a thing existed until I saw her mentioning it on Facebook.


----------



## Cindi

A Piggy retirement home! I love it! I'm so glad your girls are feeling better. It's nice when a relatively simple treatment like diet can make such a positive difference. Pics please! 










pollekeskisses said:


> Having put my guinea pigs on a specialized diet for bladder patients I'm glad I'm finally noticing long-term effects for my chronically ill ladies. Hazel 6,5 years old has kidney failure but is more active and having less need for medication. Calico-Cleo is almost 2 years old and was born with a chronical calcium problem (and issues to urinate) is now bouncing around like she never had issues with her bladder to begin with.
> 
> I'm a happy owner right now. Both girls haven't seen the vet in a few months now.
> 
> Some days it's really hard to run this specialized retirement home for old and chronically ill guinea pigs but today it feel so good!


----------



## pollekeskisses

buzzytoes said:


> How long do the piggies live typically? .


Over here average agespan is about 4-5 years.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> the "vet" that did Tucker's declawing surgery also spayed our last newfie dog Sable- she bled out on the table, luckily she survived but afterwards I referred to this vet as the butcher. he is also the vet who filed complaints against one of the best Veterinarians I have ever met in our area. Dr Bell was his name and he would accept any patients, if people did not have the money to pay for the basics he would do it for free...he loved all animals. he was made to close his clinic after the complaints and he practiced in my home town for over 30 years. I went to the butcher as my only option (I was 17 at the time) learned my lesson...never went back after Tuck's surgery. I found a new vet the next town over.
> 
> the butcher also was the only vet who charged double compared to everyone else and drove his multiple bmw's, porches, and Mercedes to work....he doesn't love animals or care about them, he was only in it for the money....


OMG we had a similar vet for our horses, his name was Dr Steven King hmmmm should have known better...


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> OMG we had a similar vet for our horses, his name was Dr Steven King hmmmm should have known better...



omg! what a name!


----------



## IBleedOrange

Can anyone recommend a dog food brand to help our new dog put on some weight? She's a rescue we adopted and when I adopted her last month, she'd JUST weaned her last puppy (well, not really "weaned", the puppy died of pneumonia) and was recovering from kennel cough. She came from the crappy, overcrowded Lancaster Animal Shelter outside of Los Angeles and doesn't really have a back-story. The vet the rescue to estimated her age at 2-4; my vet thinks she's younger than that. Anyways, we've had her a little over a month and she hasn't really put on much weight and is still pretty skinny. I was going to put her on a puppy formula, but I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good, high-calorie blend. She's some sort of lab mix and is about 60 pounds; the vet said she could easily stand to gain another 15 pounds. Right now, I'm feeding her the Kirkland Lamb and Rice formula, 2 cups in the morning and 2 in the evening.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Any brand that makes a good puppy formula will help her gain so weight and get vital nutrients. Useally rice based formulas are fed to overweight dogs or for weight control. 

Yes, puppy food here's why:
"Puppy foods are richer in key nutrients, have a higher energy value and are more easily digestible; supporting her through all stages of the breeding cycle. Select a puppy food, wet or dry, appropriate to your dog&#8217;s breed and size. If your dog prefers wet food, it may be advisable to mix some dry food into her meals to reduce the volume of food required, as dry food contains more calories per gram than wet food."

Thanks for giving this precious dog a home. I wish you and her all the best.


----------



## buzzytoes

You can also try feeding her satin balls. You can google the recipe but in general I think it's molasses and rice? I could be wrong, but a lot of fosters will use them to put weight on to extremely underweight dogs that have come into rescue.


----------



## Cindi

I agree. A good quality food's puppy blend. I am not sure what foods are popular near you but I heard Blue Buffalo is good quality. You might even ask you vet or the clerk at the pet store. They should be able to point you in the right direction. You really did a great thing by adopting her. You saved her life. We would love to see a pic of this sweet little angel. 









IBleedOrange said:


> Can anyone recommend a dog food brand to help our new dog put on some weight? She's a rescue we adopted and when I adopted her last month, she'd JUST weaned her last puppy (well, not really "weaned", the puppy died of pneumonia) and was recovering from kennel cough. She came from the crappy, overcrowded Lancaster Animal Shelter outside of Los Angeles and doesn't really have a back-story. The vet the rescue to estimated her age at 2-4; my vet thinks she's younger than that. Anyways, we've had her a little over a month and she hasn't really put on much weight and is still pretty skinny. I was going to put her on a puppy formula, but I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good, high-calorie blend. She's some sort of lab mix and is about 60 pounds; the vet said she could easily stand to gain another 15 pounds. Right now, I'm feeding her the Kirkland Lamb and Rice formula, 2 cups in the morning and 2 in the evening.


----------



## poopsie

Wasn't there a recent recall/problem with blue Buffalo? I seem to recall reading about it here but I can't find the thread so maybe it is somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> Wasn't there a recent recall/problem with blue Buffalo? I seem to recall reading about it here but I can't find the thread so maybe it is somewhere in this thread.



there was a recall on blue buffalo dog food, it was affecting dogs kidneys I believe? I think it was only in the states...I asked the SA at global pet foods where I buy blue buffalo for my cats and they had not heard anything about a recall.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm surprised the vet didn't give you a recommendation as to what kind of food could help her gain weight. Most vets use Hill pet food which can be a bit pricey (we've had to give it to our cats before) so they may recommend that, I'd ask them for samples before buying. Also ask at the pet store I know our petsmart has a pet dietitian who's job it is to know all about the different foods they offer. The one at ours was able to help us find a cat food that's gluten free in rabbit(we are avoiding normal cat proteins like chicken & fish because of digestion issues certain proteins are considered hot/cold based on how easy it is for them digest). She was very knowledgeable on the ingredients in the foods.


----------



## Cindi

Anyone want a bad cat?? LOL  My Oliver loves to take plastic out of the trash. Wrappers, bags, anything plastic. Today I caught him in the trash twice! I bought new pillows and put the bags in the trash. Now they are in the bathroom trash where no cats are allowed. LOL


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Anyone want a bad cat?? LOL  My Oliver loves to take plastic out of the trash. Wrappers, bags, anything plastic. Today I caught him in the trash twice! I bought new pillows and put the bags in the trash. Now they are in the bathroom trash where no cats are allowed. LOL



LOL too funny! Lady has a thing with toilet paper, she shreds it and runs around with it in her mouth. even if I leave my linen closet door open (where I store the extras) she sneaks in there and shreds a roll in 2.5 seconds before I can get to it. she's lucky she's cute!!!


----------



## leasul2003

We finally had to take our small trash can out of the living room because Jasper kept getting into it and pulling out "toys" like old tissues, balled up foil wrappers, etc. I swear he's more dog than cat.


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL I don't know what it is about plastic & paper but my Z loves both! Neither stand a chance in our house it just depends on what he's in the mood for.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Anyone want a bad cat?? LOL  My Oliver loves to take plastic out of the trash. Wrappers, bags, anything plastic. Today I caught him in the trash twice! I bought new pillows and put the bags in the trash. Now they are in the bathroom trash where no cats are allowed. LOL


OMG I thought I was the only one that had a cat with a plastic fetish&#8230; I don't know how many times I've pulled some type of plastic out of his throat.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Just a bit sad about the fact I can see my a few of my older pigs going downhill healthwise. Makes me realise their lifes aren't forever.


----------



## chessmont

pollekeskisses said:


> Just a bit sad about the fact I can see my a few of my older pigs going downhill healthwise. Makes me realise their lifes aren't forever.


----------



## buzzytoes

pollekeskisses said:


> Just a bit sad about the fact I can see my a few of my older pigs going downhill healthwise. Makes me realise their lifes aren't forever.



It's hard when they get old.


----------



## pixiejenna

Pollekeskisses it's always hard to see our babies age because in our hearts they are still babies and always will be *hugs*

Ok ladies say hello to my new hunk Harry! We adopted him Thursday evening and he's adjusting to his new home. We put him up in the office and he seemed a bit scared mostly sat on his blankey in the pic he wouldn't even go on the pillow. The next day he got to spend some time with his little bro while he explored the house. Z couldn't leave him alone he just kept on sniffing his butt as he walked around the house lol. He slept in the office last night and this morning he wanted out so I gave him some more time with his little bro after a few hours he was tired and wanted to go back to his office. He's on his second play date with his little bro today but has been very anti-social and has plopped down on the warm spot in the hallway. He also seems very thirsty, the first morning his water dish was bone dry we gave him a larger water dish yesterday and again it was bone dry this morning. I'm going to watch this over the next few days and see if their is any change if not he may have a trip to the vet in his future. :/


----------



## poopsie

Harry is very handsome


----------



## Cindi

Harry is adorable! Congrats. I really love those big orange boys. They always turn into the biggest love bugs.


----------



## buzzytoes

He is a handsome boy! Congrats on your new big brother Z! His butt will smell the same no matter how many times you sniff it, I promise.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks you guys! He's being very antisocial he's plopped down on the warm spot in the hallway (next to our furnace) and has only gotten up to eat lol. We are just letting him be so he doesn't get too overwhelmed he's moved a lot in the past few weeks. The rescue we got him from is small they have two locations in pet stores for cats near buy they but the one he was at is temporarily closed down because the pet store is remodeling the whole building. So he went from there to a foster home for a week and now he's at his forever home. That's a lot of moves in such a short time so I'm sure he's overwhelmed/unsure. The lady from the rescue said he loves water he drank tons of it in the shelter he had blood work 2 months ago and everything was fine. Z keeps sniffing his butt like it's going to change lol.


----------



## madamefifi

That's a good-looking boy you got there!


----------



## gazoo

pixiejenna said:


> Pollekeskisses it's always hard to see our babies age because in our hearts they are still babies and always will be *hugs*
> 
> Ok ladies say hello to my new hunk Harry! We adopted him Thursday evening and he's adjusting to his new home. We put him up in the office and he seemed a bit scared mostly sat on his blankey in the pic he wouldn't even go on the pillow. The next day he got to spend some time with his little bro while he explored the house. Z couldn't leave him alone he just kept on sniffing his butt as he walked around the house lol. He slept in the office last night and this morning he wanted out so I gave him some more time with his little bro after a few hours he was tired and wanted to go back to his office. He's on his second play date with his little bro today but has been very anti-social and has plopped down on the warm spot in the hallway. He also seems very thirsty, the first morning his water dish was bone dry we gave him a larger water dish yesterday and again it was bone dry this morning. I'm going to watch this over the next few days and see if their is any change if not he may have a trip to the vet in his future. :/


 
What a hottie!  
Is he named after Prince Harry?  
Please post more pics of him and his little brother when you get a chance.  Congratulations!!


----------



## pixiejenna

gazoo said:


> What a hottie!
> *Is he named after Prince Harry?  *
> Please post more pics of him and his little brother when you get a chance.  Congratulations!!



Hahaha I never even thought of that. This poor guy was dumped on the doorstep of Chicago animal care & control (a kill shelter) with no tags and no chip. I don't know if someone there named him Harry or if someone from the rescue I got him from named him Harry. I've always wanted a orange cat so I could name him Cheeto but honestly I feel like Harry kind of suits him. Harry isn't too photogenic it's like he knows I"m going to take his pic and purposely turns his head away or moves. I don't really have any good pics of them together cause Z's always bugging him lol. He's a big tail wager I tried to add a small clip of it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

pixiejenna said:


> Hahaha I never even thought of that. This poor guy was dumped on the doorstep of Chicago animal care & control (a kill shelter) with no tags and no chip. I don't know if someone there named him Harry or if someone from the rescue I got him from named him Harry. I've always wanted a orange cat so I could name him Cheeto but honestly I feel like Harry kind of suits him. Harry isn't too photogenic it's like he knows I"m going to take his pic and purposely turns his head away or moves. I don't really have any good pics of them together cause Z's always bugging him lol. He's a big tail wager I tried to add a small clip of it.


Poor Harry being dumped at a kill shelter, thank goodness you came along and rescued him. Keep us updated on Harry's progress and health.


----------



## gazoo

pixiejenna said:


> Hahaha I never even thought of that. This poor guy was dumped on the doorstep of Chicago animal care & control (a kill shelter) with no tags and no chip. I don't know if someone there named him Harry or if someone from the rescue I got him from named him Harry. I've always wanted a orange cat so I could name him Cheeto but honestly I feel like Harry kind of suits him. Harry isn't too photogenic it's like he knows I"m going to take his pic and purposely turns his head away or moves. I don't really have any good pics of them together cause Z's always bugging him lol. He's a big tail wager I tried to add a small clip of it.



GAH he is soooo cute!  I love his facial expressions.


----------



## poopsie

bless you for rescuing him!


----------



## Candice0985

pixiejenna said:


> Hahaha I never even thought of that. This poor guy was dumped on the doorstep of Chicago animal care & control (a kill shelter) with no tags and no chip. I don't know if someone there named him Harry or if someone from the rescue I got him from named him Harry. I've always wanted a orange cat so I could name him Cheeto but honestly I feel like Harry kind of suits him. Harry isn't too photogenic it's like he knows I"m going to take his pic and purposely turns his head away or moves. I don't really have any good pics of them together cause Z's always bugging him lol. He's a big tail wager I tried to add a small clip of it.



he is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

The last pic is supposed to be a video of how much he wags his tail. If I click on it, it opens to another page and plays for me I don't know if it works for others. He's so freaking cute he has the biggest eyes which melt your heart and a very expressive face.


----------



## ILuvShopping

he looks like such a big boy!!!


i decided to buy a 2nd cat tree for my house. SO excited. i should get it tomorrow.  it's huge and I won it on ebay for $65 with free shipping.
I had this weird empty space in a corner when I got new furniture and for the life of me i couldn't figure out how to fill it.  a regular end table was WAY too small for the space. thought about moving my current cat tree there but then the cats can't look out the window like they can in its current location.
Over xmas I put my xmas tree there, that was nice. then I put it away, and moved some cat beds into the area and it is now named the 'kitty cubby corner'    and that night i decided to check out cat trees one bay and ended up winning one!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Harry really looks like a Harry!!


----------



## gazoo

ILuvShopping said:


> he looks like such a big boy!!!
> 
> 
> i decided to buy a 2nd cat tree for my house. SO excited. i should get it tomorrow.  it's huge and I won it on ebay for $65 with free shipping.
> I had this weird empty space in a corner when I got new furniture and for the life of me i couldn't figure out how to fill it.  a regular end table was WAY too small for the space. thought about moving my current cat tree there but then the cats can't look out the window like they can in its current location.
> Over xmas I put my xmas tree there, that was nice. then I put it away, and moved some cat beds into the area and it is now named the 'kitty cubby corner'    and that night i decided to check out cat trees one bay and ended up winning one!



I bet your kitties will love it!


----------



## gazoo

Still shaking from yesterday.  

I was working out, on my treadmill, huffing away, and listening to Wembley hack up fur balls which never come up.  Literally what felt like a minute later, I look out the window,  (treadmill is against a wall of windows), and I see a cat walking outside.  Fur all raised up, in the windy afternoon.  I tell Wembley, "wow check that out - a kitty!", and don't get a reply.  Look around, no Wembley.  Look back outside, and the cat looks towards the house, and I register its green eyes.  We have a stray that is spotted similar to Wembley, but has yellow eyes.  It hits me that the cat outside is MY WEMBLEY!  My fully declawed, crazy dumb Wembley, that was already attacked once by a raccoon and ended up hospitalized.  How I don't break my face falling off the treadmill at this point, is beyond me.  I jump off, run through the house to find the kitchen door wide open and the back garage door wide open.  Horrified, I try to calm down and walk up to Wembley, who is almost beyond our yard.  I was able to grab him, he didn't try to jump out of my arms as he usually does when we're inside.  Hagar was missing as well when I ran through the house.  After much calling of his name, (okay - screaming of his name), I'm crying at this point, Hagar finally comes out from behind the couch with a massive mess of bed head all askew.  He never ventured out.  Somehow Wembley got the kitchen door open and my DH was working in the yard, so the garage door was open.  I'm still upset.  So close.  He's figured out how to push the kitchen door open if it isn't perfectly latched.

Wembley has since been manically trying to get out again.  Sits by the kitchen door meow-ling and pushing his shoulder at the door loudly.  Thump, thump, thump.  All afternoon.

He almost knocked me down this morning trying to escape as I took the garbage out.  My DH says Wembley is finally sick of Hagar and trying to rehome himself.  I know this sounds egotistical, but I feel like I've let him down somehow, that he doesn't want to live with me.  He's neutered, so why the sudden urge to run away?


----------



## Cindi

Wow Gazoo! How terrifying! I think cats are just curious about everything and once they get outside where there are new sights and smells they want to explore. You have not failed anyone. Most cats will run out if given the chance. Just make sure he has plenty to stimulate him inside and he won't want to venture out quite as much.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ditto what Cindi said - the outside world is much more exciting to an animal than the same inside world they smell everyday. Glad you were able to catch him without incident! Shame on you Wembley!


----------



## ILuvShopping

my dotcom used to want to go outside ALL of the time and he was never an outside cat so i don't know where it came from.  nearly lost him once too due to a roommate's friends. he was having a party and not paying attention to the cats. the next day i didn't notice my cat around which wasn't really abnormal and then i went down to check the mail (inside our apt building) and there was a girl putting dotcom in a carrier and getting ready to take him away!!!
she said "he is yours?" and i said "YES!!!!!" and whisked him away up into the apt and yelled at my roommate.

and that was when he was pretty little still. maybe a couple year old.  ever since then i would have to stick a foot in the door way either coming into the house or leave to make sure he didn't dash through the door. 

it's so scary when they manage to escape without us knowing.


----------



## madamefifi

How scary, Gazoo! I'm sure your husband was just teasing you about Wembley wanting to re-home himself, it sounds exactly like something my husband would say, lol. Of course it's not true, Wembley is just curious now--he'll forget about his Great Adventure soon. Silly boy.


----------



## gazoo

Thanks for the support.  I tell you guys, it hit me so hard.  I was in tears the rest of the day.  Last night I dreamt he'd gotten out just like he did, over and over again.  

I need to microchip him, as he hasn't been done and he is the one that seems most curious about doors.  Hagar was microchipped and registered to me before I even picked him up from the rescue org.  I would never forgive myself if Wembley got lost, the pain of not knowing and wondering would be awful.  He's such a little pig for treats, human food and kitty food, I can't imagine what he thinks he would do in the wild.


----------



## gazoo

ILuvShopping said:


> my dotcom used to want to go outside ALL of the time and he was never an outside cat so i don't know where it came from.  nearly lost him once too due to a roommate's friends. he was having a party and not paying attention to the cats. the next day i didn't notice my cat around which wasn't really abnormal and then i went down to check the mail (inside our apt building) and there was a girl putting dotcom in a carrier and getting ready to take him away!!!
> she said "he is yours?" and i said "YES!!!!!" and whisked him away up into the apt and yelled at my roommate.
> 
> and that was when he was pretty little still. maybe a couple year old.  ever since then i would have to stick a foot in the door way either coming into the house or leave to make sure he didn't dash through the door.
> 
> it's so scary when they manage to escape without us knowing.



OMG the kitty was outside ALL NIGHT?  CHILLS!!!! Thank goodness you found him.


----------



## gazoo

madamefifi said:


> How scary, Gazoo! I'm sure your husband was just teasing you about Wembley wanting to re-home himself, it sounds exactly like something my husband would say, lol. Of course it's not true, Wembley is just curious now--he'll forget about his Great Adventure soon. Silly boy.



Yeah - my very supportive (lol) husband has a favorite, and it isn't Wembley.   

In all fairness, Wembley only ever deigns to acknowledge my DH when it's cold outside and he needs a warm lap.  Unlike his little brother who is a massive suck up to his daddy at every opportunity. 

But I love my Dodo head Wembley, even if he's bored inside with us fuddy duddies.


----------



## gazoo

Look how big baby Hagar has gotten.

And a shot of Wembley pining away at the window.


----------



## pixiejenna

Iloveshopping I'm sure your cats will enjoy their new cat tree! What a great deal you got.

Gazoo OMG that's so crazy how Wimberly got out. Sometimes these cats are too smart when they want to do something they find a way to do it. Don't feel bad that Wimberly wants to go outside you've done nothing wrong he's just being a curious cat they love to explore. Wimberly is so beautiful and Hager is a  full sized guy already wow, it seems like yesterday he was just a baby kitten.


----------



## madamefifi

gazoo said:


> Look how big baby Hagar has gotten.
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of Wembley pining away at the window.




WOW!! You got some gorgeous kittehs, there, Gazoo!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Wow Gazoo! How terrifying! I think cats are just curious about everything and once they get outside where there are new sights and smells they want to explore. You have not failed anyone. Most cats will run out if given the chance. Just make sure he has plenty to stimulate him inside and he won't want to venture out quite as much.



+ 1 
Gazoo, thank goodness you saw him! George did the same thing a while ago, casually strolled out the front door as I was bringing groceries in. I've never moved so fast, scooping him up and getting him back in. *sigh*
BTW, beautiful photos.


----------



## madamefifi

Isn't this the cutest little miniature pony?! She belongs to a friend of ours and she is pregnant. Our friend wants us to adopt the baby once it is old enough but I'm not sure how a teeny little baby horse the size of a beagle (!!!) would do with two regular-sized horses. Thoughts?


----------



## poopsie

Keep it in the house 


How cute is that!


----------



## madamefifi

poopsie2 said:


> Keep it in the house
> 
> 
> How cute is that!




Oh golly! I can just imagine a tiny little pony galloping around, chasing the kittehs and sleeping in the bed with us! Wonder if they can be trained to use a litter box?


----------



## buzzytoes

I just saw a video of a little baby miniature horse wreaking havoc in an arena. It was the cutest thing ever!! At least it would eat less than the regular size horses!


----------



## gazoo

I would so have a hard time turning down a mini pony! LOL


----------



## leasul2003

Gazoo, I would have completely freaked out if that had been one of my babies. So I can definitely understand being in tears. 

Madamefifi, Please please please adopt the baby and send us tons of pictures that we can neigh over.


----------



## vinbenphon1

madamefifi said:


> Isn't this the cutest little miniature pony?! She belongs to a friend of ours and she is pregnant. Our friend wants us to adopt the baby once it is old enough but I'm not sure how a teeny little baby horse the size of a beagle (!!!) would do with two regular-sized horses. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474964


So cute. I think it would be fine with regular horses. We always had goats around our horses and I always see shetland ponies in with bigger horses when I drive around. Just keep an eye out for trouble, but if introduced properly should be ok. Lucky you.


----------



## pixiejenna

The mini horse is so cute I think it would be fine with regular size horses Dose your friend also have regualr size horses too or just mini ones? I would not let it in the house regardless of it being mini because eww it will pee/poop all over the place.


----------



## buzzytoes

Darius is having trouble eating food and I fear we are at that time where he needs to have his teeth pulled. Last time he had bloodwork done it was excellent, but that fear that he is 19 years old and having teeth pulled may kill him is always in my mind. Right now I am feeding them Science Diet Sensitive Stomach, which is hard food but it's fairly soft. Teddy has no teeth and he eats it just fine. This morning when I fed them Darius was just licking his. I gave him some tuna and he ate it but still took quite a long time. This sucks.


----------



## Cindi

Poor Darius, having just gone through this with Sabrina I have to say I am very happy I went through with it even though I was terrified for her. She is feeling SOOOOO much better now and eats with gusto again. She is 17 or so. It took her 2 days to recover completely from the anesthesia but we didn't have any major problems with it.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Darius is having trouble eating food and I fear we are at that time where he needs to have his teeth pulled. Last time he had bloodwork done it was excellent, but that fear that he is 19 years old and having teeth pulled may kill him is always in my mind. Right now I am feeding them Science Diet Sensitive Stomach, which is hard food but it's fairly soft. Teddy has no teeth and he eats it just fine. This morning when I fed them Darius was just licking his. I gave him some tuna and he ate it but still took quite a long time. This sucks.



Ugh. Poor Darius. Sending lots of good thoughts - I can imagine how you are feeling.


----------



## buzzytoes

I have been a mess all day today, crying off and on (in the Taco Bell drive thru no
less) and thinking about having the discussion with DH about letting Darius go. Turns out DH is in complete denial and does not think things are so bad. I don't blame him since Darius is his best friend, but I don't want Darius to suffer either. I have brought this up with DH but he just cannot seem to think that Darius isn't enjoying life. He still plays occasionally but the bottom line is he cannot eat much and I don't want him to start disappearing before our eyes. I am just frustrated and incredibly sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

Buzzy I'm so sorry to hear about Darius. *hugs* That is always the hardest decision to have to make and it's even harder when one party doesn't want to do it/thinks it doesn't need to be done. Maybe try feeding him wet food for now and maybe mix in a bit of nutrigel in the past we've gotten it from our vet but you may be able to find it at a petstore. It's a soft gel you mix in with food something about it smell wise encourages them too eat it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> I have been a mess all day today, crying off and on (in the Taco Bell drive thru no
> less) and thinking about having the discussion with DH about letting Darius go. Turns out DH is in complete denial and does not think things are so bad. I don't blame him since Darius is his best friend, but I don't want Darius to suffer either. I have brought this up with DH but he just cannot seem to think that Darius isn't enjoying life. He still plays occasionally but the bottom line is he cannot eat much and I don't want him to start disappearing before our eyes. I am just frustrated and incredibly sad.


I'm so sorry to hear about Darius. It is an aweful thing to have to decide for our loved furbabies and even more difficult when one human parent won't let go. Maybe DH will understand better if he talked to Darius's vet? 

My DH knows that there will be no discussion on this topic, if it is the best thing for our furbabies then they will be put to sleep no matter our feelings. This is because my father was very much like you DH and as a child I had to watch many of our dogs suffer in agony and misery because he didn't want to let them go&#8230; This left me so traumatised about animal suffering that it is my absolute promise to any of my pets that they will never suffer because of my selfishness.

I wish you all the best and I send my prayers to Darius.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Emercency call to the vet this afternoon Darwin was squeeking out of pain so my first thought was UTI. Vet took some urine from him and he indeed has an UTI. I"m so happy with my vet because she knows her 'excotics' (guinea pigs) and knows I only call when something is really up or I need a second opinion. 

Darwin is looking forward to 10 days of antibiotics and painkillers (and probiotica to make sure he doesn't loose his appetite).


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Darwin!! Hope the antibiotics get him feeling better quickly.


----------



## Cindi

Poor Darwin. UTIs are the worst. I hope he is feeling better soon. Having a great vet makes all the difference.


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww poor Darwin UTI's are no fun get better quickly little guy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I love the word 'exotic' to describe this wonderful little creature. I hope Darwin will be on the mend soon.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Thanks everybody. He's starting to feel more like his usual self, because as normal he bit me... his way of telling me he doesn't like being handled. Well too bad for him it's needed for a bit. 

Haha, spelling never been my thing but guinea pigs are considered 'exotics' because few vets specialise in them. From what I heard regular vet studies only cover a whole paragraph on them...


----------



## Cindi

I'm glad he is feeling better. There is an "exotics" vet near me, we take our birds there. Last time I was there he had a tortoise all hooked up receiving fluids. Every little critter needs love and care. 








pollekeskisses said:


> Thanks everybody. He's starting to feel more like his usual self, because as normal he bit me... his way of telling me he doesn't like being handled. Well too bad for him it's needed for a bit.
> 
> Haha, spelling never been my thing but guinea pigs are considered 'exotics' because few vets specialise in them. From what I heard regular vet studies only cover a whole paragraph on them...


----------



## sarahlouise06

My cat was missing from Tuesday until last night - this is a very VERY rare thing. He hates being outside but he stays out from 10am until about 5pm everyday excluding weekends, at 5pm he's always waiting in the same spot below the same tree each day waiting for one of us to come home and when he hears our cars he comes trotting along!

So when he was missing I was devastated, thought maybe he had gotten locked in somewhere or even maybe injured at the farm near our house so last night he was sitting waiting for me and boy did I cry hahahaha that silly cat - strange how much we love them!


----------



## vinbenphon1

sarahlouise06 said:


> My cat was missing from Tuesday until last night - this is a very VERY rare thing. He hates being outside but he stays out from 10am until about 5pm everyday excluding weekends, at 5pm he's always waiting in the same spot below the same tree each day waiting for one of us to come home and when he hears our cars he comes trotting along!
> 
> So when he was missing I was devastated, thought maybe he had gotten locked in somewhere or even maybe injured at the farm near our house so last night he was sitting waiting for me and boy did I cry hahahaha that silly cat - strange how much we love them!


Ohhhh, I know exactly how you felt. My cats are indoor cats but confined to my property. Bennett got out of the back yard during a storm and was gone for 5 days. I was hysterical. I rode my push bike around the neighbourhood all day, and drove around all night. Then he just simply re-appeared on my doorstep screaming like a banshee. I just cried and cried and hugged him.

I'm so glad your fur baby found his way home. Who knows what happens in these bizarre situations.


----------



## vinbenphon1

pollekeskisses said:


> Thanks everybody. He's starting to feel more like his usual self, because as normal he bit me... his way of telling me he doesn't like being handled. Well too bad for him it's needed for a bit.
> 
> Haha, spelling never been my thing but guinea pigs are considered 'exotics' because few vets specialise in them. From what I heard regular vet studies only cover a whole paragraph on them...


Glad to here he is feeling better. Poor little guy.


----------



## shalomjude

Hope you don't mind me joining your chat &#8230; this is my puppy Jude she is a westie and 14.. she has cancer 
and it is just breaking our hearts &#8230; please send positive thoughts our way ..it has been a shocking, shocking week.
My friend created this watercolore of her. She is such a lovely girl.


----------



## clevercat

shalomjude said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining your chat  this is my puppy Jude she is a westie and 14.. she has cancer
> and it is just breaking our hearts  please send positive thoughts our way ..it has been a shocking, shocking week.
> My friend created this watercolore of her. She is such a lovely girl.



Oh I'm so, so sorry. I understand what you are going through and it's horrible. Sending prayers and peace. Jude is beautiful.


----------



## shalomjude

clevercat said:


> Oh I'm so, so sorry. I understand what you are going through and it's horrible. Sending prayers and peace. Jude is beautiful.



Thank you much appreciated


----------



## chessmont

shalomjude said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining your chat  this is my puppy Jude she is a westie and 14.. she has cancer
> and it is just breaking our hearts  please send positive thoughts our way ..it has been a shocking, shocking week.
> My friend created this watercolore of her. She is such a lovely girl.



A beautiful watercolor!  I am sorry about your dog, I know how you must be feeling.  I'll be thinking of her and you.


----------



## gazoo

shalomjude said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining your chat  this is my puppy Jude she is a westie and 14.. she has cancer
> and it is just breaking our hearts  please send positive thoughts our way ..it has been a shocking, shocking week.
> My friend created this watercolore of her. She is such a lovely girl.



I'm so sorry *shalomjude*.   Thinking of you and sending you and Jude positive thoughts.


----------



## shalomjude

Thank you for all your kind thoughts ...we were so lucky that she chose us ...we are just taking each day as a blessing .....plus my Father passed away last week.....gee 2014 has got to become better.


----------



## buzzytoes

shalomjude said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining your chat  this is my puppy Jude she is a westie and 14.. she has cancer
> and it is just breaking our hearts  please send positive thoughts our way ..it has been a shocking, shocking week.
> My friend created this watercolore of her. She is such a lovely girl.



What a beautiful picture! So sorry you are going through such a rough time.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining your chat &#8230; this is my puppy Jude she is a westie and 14.. she has cancer
> and it is just breaking our hearts &#8230; please send positive thoughts our way ..it has been a shocking, shocking week.
> My friend created this watercolore of her. She is such a lovely girl.


Sending you, your family and Jude many, many hugs and positive energy to help you through this difficult time...


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Sending you, your family and Jude many, many hugs and positive energy to help you through this difficult time...



Thank you .. everyone that has met Jude knows she is such a special girl ..we are very lucky to have her on our journey through life


----------



## oggers86

Im pushing to build an enclosure on the back of the house for the cats. I have promised that if they hate it after 2 months then I will let them out again. Seems fair?


----------



## pollekeskisses

Darwin's UTI has gone from a very heavy one to a very mild one in the last week. Another week of medications to go but all is looking on the bright side again. My own vet was on a holiday, so back-up vet did his check-up but was very pleased and I got comments on how well groomed he was and how healthy he looked (even though Darwin is ill). So yeah, boost for my "mommy" genes. haha


----------



## Jbb924

shalomjude said:


> Thank you for all your kind thoughts ...we were so lucky that she chose us ...we are just taking each day as a blessing .....plus my Father passed away last week.....gee 2014 has got to become better.


Big big hugs to you! I'm so sorry about your dad! I hope you all have many more days with your beautiful Jude! Best of luck! And I sure hope 2014 turns around for you.


----------



## shalomjude

Jbb924 said:


> Big big hugs to you! I'm so sorry about your dad! I hope you all have many more days with your beautiful Jude! Best of luck! And I sure hope 2014 turns around for you.



Thank you ....Jude is doing as well as expected ...happy that we found a new vet that is so great and supportive. I agree 2014 will be brighter.


----------



## pixiejenna

sarahlouise06 said:


> My cat was missing from Tuesday until last night - this is a very VERY rare thing. He hates being outside but he stays out from 10am until about 5pm everyday excluding weekends, at 5pm he's always waiting in the same spot below the same tree each day waiting for one of us to come home and when he hears our cars he comes trotting along!
> 
> So when he was missing I was devastated, thought maybe he had gotten locked in somewhere or even maybe injured at the farm near our house so last night he was sitting waiting for me and boy did I cry hahahaha that silly cat - strange how much we love them!




What a scare with a happy ending.



shalomjude said:


> Thank you for all your kind thoughts ...we were so lucky that she chose us ...we are just taking each day as a blessing .....plus my Father passed away last week.....gee 2014 has got to become better.



I'm sorry for your loss as well as sweet Jude's condition as well. Keep us updated on how she's doing.



pollekeskisses said:


> Darwin's UTI has gone from a very heavy one to a very mild one in the last week. Another week of medications to go but all is looking on the bright side again. My own vet was on a holiday, so back-up vet did his check-up but was very pleased and I got comments on how well groomed he was and how healthy he looked (even though Darwin is ill). So yeah, boost for my "mommy" genes. haha



Glad to hear he's doing better. Your doing a good job mommy!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Been to the vet with one of my 'older' pigs Sneeuwwitje. She is chronically ill with something we call 'satinillness' and was having airway issues for the third time in 2 months. I'm thankful it's not her heart as I was afraid of. But the news is even worst. She might have an abces (tumor) in her nose due to dental issues and that is causing her great distress when it comes to breathing. A week on medication should help her some on it, so she can be put under anestetics and be checked out. However if she doesn't get any better the next week it's game over. 

After the vet checkout she was so exhausted he had to give her a shot of something to 'get her going again'. So I'm not optimistic and if I'm honest with myself I'm not expecting her to fight but having her put down right there just didn't feel right. So hoping she'll proove me wrong.


----------



## vinbenphon1

pollekeskisses said:


> Been to the vet with one of my 'older' pigs Sneeuwwitje. She is chronically ill with something we call 'satinillness' and was having airway issues for the third time in 2 months. I'm thankful it's not her heart as I was afraid of. But the news is even worst. She might have an abces (tumor) in her nose due to dental issues and that is causing her great distress when it comes to breathing. A week on medication should help her some on it, so she can be put under anestetics and be checked out. However if she doesn't get any better the next week it's game over.
> 
> After the vet checkout she was so exhausted he had to give her a shot of something to 'get her going again'. So I'm not optimistic and if I'm honest with myself I'm not expecting her to fight but having her put down right there just didn't feel right. So hoping she'll proove me wrong.


Sorry to hear your little pig is not doing well. Sending postive thoughts to  you and I hope she improves soon.


----------



## Candice0985

MrsHVal said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Great Dane. Is there any precautions or advice someone can give about the dog?



make sure you get one from a reputable breeder, Great Danes can have heart and hip problems. 

they are awesome dogs! I would love one someday  they are the biggest lap dog you'll ever own!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

MrsHVal said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Great Dane. Is there any precautions or advice someone can give about the dog?


Training, training, training. Being such a large and heavy dog they must be controlable. I knew a woman who had 3 and she treated them like they were a lap dogs. A few times when she would be walking one they would literally pull her off her feet and drag her when they saw something exciting. She was nearly 6' tall too so no light weight. They are very strong and beautiful dogs.

I would grab some books about the breed and learn as much as you can and really see if they are suited to your lifestyle. So many people just buy animals because they look nice or their popular. When I decided to get a dog, I went to dog shows and spoke to the breeders first hand about that particular breeds personality, temperment and trainability, and discovered the dogs on my want list weren't really suitable for my lifestyle. It was a great learning experience and opened my eyes to breeds I wouldn't have considered otherwise. 

But I ended up getting a cat because I also learnt that I didn't really have the time for a dog. I did do the same research for my cat though lol to find my most compatable friend a British Shorthair. 

Good luck


----------



## pixiejenna

pollekeskisses said:


> Been to the vet with one of my 'older' pigs Sneeuwwitje. She is chronically ill with something we call 'satinillness' and was having airway issues for the third time in 2 months. I'm thankful it's not her heart as I was afraid of. But the news is even worst. She might have an abces (tumor) in her nose due to dental issues and that is causing her great distress when it comes to breathing. A week on medication should help her some on it, so she can be put under anestetics and be checked out. However if she doesn't get any better the next week it's game over.
> 
> After the vet checkout she was so exhausted he had to give her a shot of something to 'get her going again'. So I'm not optimistic and if I'm honest with myself I'm not expecting her to fight but having her put down right there just didn't feel right. So hoping she'll proove me wrong.



I'm sorry to hear about her condition, breathing issues are serious along with a vet trip she must have felt pooped. I hope she responds well to the meds so they can take care of business. *hugs*


----------



## buzzytoes

MrsHVal said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Great Dane. Is there any precautions or advice someone can give about the dog?



Both have been said but they cannot be emphasized enough. If you are going to purchase one, be prepared to spend upwards of $1000. Danes tend to have hip problems because of their size and frames and the way they grow. If you get a puppy, you should feed it adult food or special puppy food for giant breeds. It helps them  not to grow too quickly so that their bones can catch up. Training will be paramount. No one wants to be jumped on by a dog that is taller than them! Also be prepared that a gia t breed will not live as long as smaller dogs - you are looking at about eight or ten years. Having said all that, I have a few friends who absolutely love the breed. They are not super high maintenance dogs, and they aren't overly energetic. Plus their bark is more than enough to scare anyone away!


----------



## pollekeskisses

pixiejenna said:


> I'm sorry to hear about her condition, breathing issues are serious along with a vet trip she must have felt pooped. I hope she responds well to the meds so they can take care of business. *hugs*


Yeah I'm just hoping for the best and preparing for the worst at the same time. I have no idea at this point if she'll make surgery or not but it's the only option left. And she deserves a chance to get really old. You know?


----------



## buzzytoes

I am here at my Nana's and thought I would share this pic. This is GC (Grey Cat), the feral cat my Nana fed for years and years. She was only allowed in the house a handful of times, and even then only in the kitchen. But she had food and water every day and she loved to lay in the sun on the deck.


----------



## Cindi

Random snoodle pic. Boo and his girlfriend Lucy. Hubby and I spent the entire weekend watching season 2 of House Of Cards. The cats are so happy when we both sit in one room for hours at a time. lol


Also the electric blanket was on.


----------



## Cindi

Grey cat looks so much like a MaineCoon! Gorgeous kitty.








buzzytoes said:


> I am here at my Nana's and thought I would share this pic. This is GC (Grey Cat), the feral cat my Nana fed for years and years. She was only allowed in the house a handful of times, and even then only in the kitchen. But she had food and water every day and she loved to lay in the sun on the deck.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Random snoodle pic. Boo and his girlfriend Lucy. Hubby and I spent the entire weekend watching season 2 of House Of Cards. The cats are so happy when we both sit in one room for hours at a time. lol
> 
> 
> Also the electric blanket was on.



Is this snoodling or strangling? LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Random snoodle pic. Boo and his girlfriend Lucy. Hubby and I spent the entire weekend watching season 2 of House Of Cards. The cats are so happy when we both sit in one room for hours at a time. lol
> 
> 
> Also the electric blanket was on.


 
This is so cute!


----------



## Cindi

They do get into some weird positions. LOL  He was laying there and she flopped over on her back into him. These 2 are always together, bathing each other. They're in love. 








buzzytoes said:


> Is this snoodling or strangling? LOL


----------



## poopsie

LOL---it looks like they are watching the show while they are snoodling


----------



## vinbenphon1

My poor little Phoenix is going in for surgery tomorrow to stitch his tongue back together Ooouuchhhh.. 

Not sure how it happened but I suspect his brother Vincent may have slapped him during a scuffle. It happened about two weeks ago and the vet and I were hoping it would heal on its own, but it keeps splitting and to prevent him losing control and having two tongues, he will need stitches. 

I know its not a big surgery, but I worry nonetheless because my little man is wounded. I have no idea how this is going to work considering he still has to eat and groom himself. Thanks for listening.


----------



## poopsie

Such a handsome fellow!


----------



## Cindi

Good luck, Phoenix!   You will be better in no time. He is adorable. I love the orange boys.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> My poor little Phoenix is going in for surgery tomorrow to stitch his tongue back together Ooouuchhhh..
> 
> Not sure how it happened but I suspect his brother Vincent may have slapped him during a scuffle. It happened about two weeks ago and the vet and I were hoping it would heal on its own, but it keeps splitting and to prevent him losing control and having two tongues, he will need stitches.
> 
> I know its not a big surgery, but I worry nonetheless because my little man is wounded. I have no idea how this is going to work considering he still has to eat and groom himself. Thanks for listening.


 

Good luck, little man!


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> My poor little Phoenix is going in for surgery tomorrow to stitch his tongue back together Ooouuchhhh..
> 
> Not sure how it happened but I suspect his brother Vincent may have slapped him during a scuffle. It happened about two weeks ago and the vet and I were hoping it would heal on its own, but it keeps splitting and to prevent him losing control and having two tongues, he will need stitches.
> 
> I know its not a big surgery, but I worry nonetheless because my little man is wounded. I have no idea how this is going to work considering he still has to eat and groom himself. Thanks for listening.



ouch! how did that happen!? good luck Pheonix, i'm sure it will go smoothly  

His grumplepuss face is so cute!


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Phoenix, what an awkward thing to have happen! He sure is a handsome guy though. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie2 said:


> Such a handsome fellow!


Yeah he is. He has one of those faces that just melts your heart.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Good luck, Phoenix!   You will be better in no time. He is adorable. I love the orange boys.





clevercat said:


> Good luck, little man!





Candice0985 said:


> ouch! how did that happen!? good luck Pheonix, i'm sure it will go smoothly
> 
> His grumplepuss face is so cute!





buzzytoes said:


> Poor Phoenix, what an awkward thing to have happen! He sure is a handsome guy though. Hope everything goes well!



Thanks everyone for your kind words. We are off to vet shortly and I should be able to pick him up before dinner. We have a great vet so I know he is in good hands, I am more worried about the after care bit. I will keep you updated.


----------



## hermes_lemming

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words. We are off to vet shortly and I should be able to pick him up before dinner. We have a great vet so I know he is in good hands, I am more worried about the after care bit. I will keep you updated.



This happened to my old dog. He wasn't hit. Just somehow mysteriously cut his tooth which then cut the underside of his tongue. 
It was so scary. He woke up and looked at me with this enormous bloody sac hanging out of his mouth. And blood all over his bed.

Thankfully this was when I had $, so I was able to rush him to an emergency vet clinic and they told me what happened (torn tongue). If my old lil coot (who was 15 or 16 yrs old at the time) turned out to be ok, so will your baby!


----------



## vinbenphon1

hermes_lemming said:


> This happened to my old dog. He wasn't hit. Just somehow mysteriously cut his tooth which then cut the underside of his tongue.
> It was so scary. He woke up and looked at me with this enormous bloody sac hanging out of his mouth. And blood all over his bed.
> 
> Thankfully this was when I had $, so I was able to rush him to an emergency vet clinic and they told me what happened (torn tongue). If my old lil coot (who was 15 or 16 yrs old at the time) turned out to be ok, so will your baby!


Oh my goodness. I'm glad that your lil coot was ok.. It must have been quite a shock waking up to that scene. Sometimes I think they do silly things just for the shock value&#8230; My biggest shock was seeing my cats playing with and being bitten by a snake in the back yard.. There was definitely a lot of hysterical rambling from me.. A couple of days in hospital on anti-venom saw them recover ok. 

Thanks for the reassuring words..


----------



## vinbenphon1

Phoenix is home. All went well, just have to stop him from splitting his stitches Isn't this the saddest face ever my poor little man.


----------



## hermes_lemming

vinbenphon1 said:


> Phoenix is home. All went well, just have to stop him from splitting his stitches Isn't this the saddest face ever my poor little man.



Awww pobrasito is grumpy. I am glad he is fine. Its for the best. Trust me.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Phoenix is home. All went well, just have to stop him from splitting his stitches Isn't this the saddest face ever my poor little man.



Aww look at the widdle face. I'm so pleased he is home.


----------



## Cindi

Poor Phoenix, such a sweet little face. I'm glad things went well and he is home.


----------



## Candice0985

I'm glad Pheonix's tongue is fixed...poor grumpleface he looks so sad!! such a cutie


----------



## pollekeskisses

Had my ill guinea pig put down. She had a heart-condition and severely damaged lungs. Life is so unfair sometimes!

Life as a guinea pig parent: I'm grieving and at the same time I'm looking how to get a new retirement girl here asap so another pig won't become lonely.


----------



## buzzytoes

pollekeskisses said:


> Had my ill guinea pig put down. She had a heart-condition and severely damaged lungs. Life is so unfair sometimes!
> 
> Life as a guinea pig parent: I'm grieving and at the same time I'm looking how to get a new retirement girl here asap so another pig won't become lonely.



 You sound just like my guinea pig parent friend. She has lost some special piggies but is also always taking in the ones that nobody wants. It's a hard road sometimes but hopefully it will help your heart to heal to bring another piggie in.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to your little piggy. Unfortunately there are always more in need. You are a wonderful person to take in the retirement age babies. ((((HUGS))))








pollekeskisses said:


> Had my ill guinea pig put down. She had a heart-condition and severely damaged lungs. Life is so unfair sometimes!
> 
> Life as a guinea pig parent: I'm grieving and at the same time I'm looking how to get a new retirement girl here asap so another pig won't become lonely.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Thank you both.

The new girl Xyndee is going to be collected next saturday. She's almost 3 years old. Raised 2 of her own litters and numerous foster-babies. She has had a small brain haemorrhage about two months ago and made a complete recovery. So yes she deserved a home with plenty of TLC.


----------



## vinbenphon1

pollekeskisses said:


> Had my ill guinea pig put down. She had a heart-condition and severely damaged lungs. Life is so unfair sometimes!
> 
> Life as a guinea pig parent: I'm grieving and at the same time I'm looking how to get a new retirement girl here asap so another pig won't become lonely.


So sorry to hear this. I hope there is a physical person to comfort you at this time. Sending you virtual hugs and positive energy.


----------



## leasul2003

vinbenphon1 said:


> Phoenix is home. All went well, just have to stop him from splitting his stitches Isn't this the saddest face ever my poor little man.


 
I just want to pick him up and comfort him. That is one adorable sad looking kitty.


----------



## pollekeskisses

vinbenphon1 said:


> So sorry to hear this. I hope there is a physical person to comfort you at this time. Sending you virtual hugs and positive energy.


I got an amazing family, so I had plenty of hugs and time to talk about it yesterday. Thanks for the hug and the sun. Can use those anyday. haha.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Phoenix is home. All went well, just have to stop him from splitting his stitches Isn't this the saddest face ever my poor little man.



I hope Phoenix is doing well .. alas Jude is not travelling well at all.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> I hope Phoenix is doing well .. alas Jude is not travelling well at all.


Thanks Shalomjude, Phoenix is recovering well and I am so pleased that he has been very tolerant of his circumstances at the moment. his brother on the other hand would have thrown numerous tantrums.

I am saddened to hear that your Jude is not doing well at the moment and I hope some virtual hugs and support from us here on the forum gives you comfort.


----------



## Candice0985

I came across this on FB, I think it is so sweet and so true!!!
http://www.viralforest.com/never-rescued-cat-today-nothing-prepare/


----------



## Cindi

.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> I came across this on FB, I think it is so sweet and so true!!!
> http://www.viralforest.com/never-rescued-cat-today-nothing-prepare/


 so touching. I know exactly how it feels. I get teary everytime I look at my Bennett and wonder how this poor beaten up little kitty made it to me alive. Thank goodness there are people like this guy.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> so touching. I know exactly how it feels. I get teary everytime I look at my Bennett and wonder how this poor beaten up little kitty made it to me alive. Thank goodness there are people like this guy.



I loved this so much! rescuing an animal truly is the greatest feeling, I often think about how Lady or Tucks life would have turned out if I didn't take them home with me. Lady would most likely be feral because her mom was living in a forest with her kittens before I took them in. Tuck i'm sure would have found a home because he was in my parents neighbourhood and was a teeny little grey kitten. someone would have taken him in I think....but now Lady especially is such a sucky baby and so loveable, it hurts my heart to think she would have been a feral!

I know on this forum we are animal lovers and most of us realize just how easy it is to adopt an animal into our families. this guy in this viral thread shows how easy it is to fall in love and take in a pet  something as simple as buying Luna some dry cat food, perked her up and he just fell for her!

thank you for giving Bennett and his brother a loving home


----------



## leasul2003

I loved that story. I know that even though I am a pet lover, I never considered taking in a stray. Until that fateful day on the highway when a starving kitty stole my heart.


----------



## vinbenphon1

It definitely opened my eyes to a whole new world, I guess that is one way to express it, all the homeless and abandoned animals. Since having Bennett in my life, my DH and I have gotten involved with our local cat shelter and enjoy giving them our time and money, whether its baking goodies, or making jam for stalls or shaking a tin for money on street corners, or giving money to pay for an animals medical care.

Our local government was also involved in animal welfare, which is weird I know, and they brought in the 'cat laws' so all cats must be desexed, microchipped and registered. Its a start at acknowledging cat welfare and that all animals matter.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I loved that story. I know that even though I am a pet lover, I never considered taking in a stray. Until that fateful day on the highway when a starving kitty stole my heart.




I love Bella's story! The before and after picture you posted was both amazing and heart breaking to see her go from a starving stray to a fluffy happy kitty....so sweet!


----------



## Cindi

I gave Sabrina a new catnip toy today. She LOVES catnip. She will toss it around and out of her bed and wait for me to toss it back to her. Then there is the licking, biting and bunny kicking before it comes flying out again. Not bad for an 18 year old cat. I just love when she plays.  


Such a different life from the one she could have had. At least her last few years. I always do my best to to make sure she is as happy as possible.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> I gave Sabrina a new catnip toy today. She LOVES catnip. She will toss it around and out of her bed and wait for me to toss it back to her. Then there is the licking, biting and bunny kicking before it comes flying out again. Not bad for an 18 year old cat. I just love when she plays.
> 
> 
> Such a different life from the one she could have had. At least her last few years. I always do my best to to make sure she is as happy as possible.



Mr.Kitty got one of those same toys from Sandy Paws this past Christmas.  He says Sabrina has excellent taste in toys.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wednesdays are pictures days at Animal Control. This little girl wanted to say "Haiiiiiiiiiiiii Purrrrrrse Forum!"


----------



## Cindi

Oh Buzzy, I love her!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

She is such a gorgeous grey that the pictures don't do her justice. We have had a lot of good looking cats come through AC lately.


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> I love Bella's story! The before and after picture you posted was both amazing and heart breaking to see her go from a starving stray to a fluffy happy kitty....so sweet!





Thank you. But she truly has given me so much more than I have given her. I just adore her. She is so sweet (except when her brother is busy jumping on her and attacking her.)


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> I gave Sabrina a new catnip toy today. She LOVES catnip. She will toss it around and out of her bed and wait for me to toss it back to her. Then there is the licking, biting and bunny kicking before it comes flying out again. Not bad for an 18 year old cat. I just love when she plays.
> 
> 
> Such a different life from the one she could have had. At least her last few years. I always do my best to to make sure she is as happy as possible.



Morning Sabrina what a happy and sweet lady you are...



buzzytoes said:


> Wednesdays are pictures days at Animal Control. This little girl wanted to say "Haiiiiiiiiiiiii Purrrrrrse Forum!"



What tha, did someone surrender this beautiful girl? Is she a Russian Blue? I'm sure she will find a new forever home soon.


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> Wednesdays are pictures days at Animal Control. This little girl wanted to say "Haiiiiiiiiiiiii Purrrrrrse Forum!"




Oh my! It's like I'm looking at Jasper in that photo. Just cute little cattitude.


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Morning Sabrina what a happy and sweet lady you are...
> 
> 
> 
> What tha, did someone surrender this beautiful girl? Is she a Russian Blue? I'm sure she will find a new forever home soon.



She actually came in as a stray. Her color is very much that beautiful grey that Russian Blues turn out.


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> Wednesdays are pictures days at Animal Control. This little girl wanted to say "Haiiiiiiiiiiiii Purrrrrrse Forum!"




She looks like Sylvia's twin sister! I hope she finds a wonderful forever home soon!


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> I gave Sabrina a new catnip toy today. She LOVES catnip. She will toss it around and out of her bed and wait for me to toss it back to her. Then there is the licking, biting and bunny kicking before it comes flying out again. Not bad for an 18 year old cat. I just love when she plays.
> 
> 
> Such a different life from the one she could have had. At least her last few years. I always do my best to to make sure she is as happy as possible.



She looks very happy.




buzzytoes said:


> Wednesdays are pictures days at Animal Control. This little girl wanted to say "Haiiiiiiiiiiiii Purrrrrrse Forum!"



Awww what a cutie!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Thank you. But she truly has given me so much more than I have given her. I just adore her. She is so sweet (except when her brother is busy jumping on her and attacking her.)



she is a cutie and so is her evil little brother!  I think we are overdue for pictures of both Bella and Jasper!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I gave Sabrina a new catnip toy today. She LOVES catnip. She will toss it around and out of her bed and wait for me to toss it back to her. Then there is the licking, biting and bunny kicking before it comes flying out again. Not bad for an 18 year old cat. I just love when she plays.
> 
> 
> Such a different life from the one she could have had. At least her last few years. I always do my best to to make sure she is as happy as possible.


Sabrina looks so content and happy with her toy, I am SO glad you have her back!



buzzytoes said:


> Wednesdays are pictures days at Animal Control. This little girl wanted to say "Haiiiiiiiiiiiii Purrrrrrse Forum!"


awww she is just beautiful! I hope she finds a great home soon


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Jasper us truly diabolical! He has even grown a goatee like a true villain.


----------



## leasul2003

And here he is setting into action his ebil plot....


----------



## leasul2003

And my sweet Bell Bell napping with her daddy.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> And here he is setting into action his ebil plot....



What a brilliant photo! Hai little man!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I gave Sabrina a new catnip toy today. She LOVES catnip. She will toss it around and out of her bed and wait for me to toss it back to her. Then there is the licking, biting and bunny kicking before it comes flying out again. Not bad for an 18 year old cat. I just love when she plays.
> 
> 
> Such a different life from the one she could have had. At least her last few years. I always do my best to to make sure she is as happy as possible.



Sabrina is looking wonderfully happy, Cindi. Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Cooshcouture

This cat was homeless until he found me during ice storm. Now he is neuter and have all shots . Love him.


----------



## Candice0985

Cooshcouture said:


> This cat was homeless until he found me during ice storm. Now he is neuter and have all shots . Love him.



he is gorgeous! what is his name?


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> And here he is setting into action his ebil plot....





leasul2003 said:


> And my sweet Bell Bell napping with her daddy.



haha Jasper is too funny!!!
Bella is such a sweetie, I love that she is so content, it's amazing how easily she settled into your home


----------



## Cindi

He is gorgeous! Such a lucky boy to have found you. 






Cooshcouture said:


> This cat was homeless until he found me during ice storm. Now he is neuter and have all shots . Love him.


----------



## clevercat

Cooshcouture said:


> This cat was homeless until he found me during ice storm. Now he is neuter and have all shots . Love him.



Oh my. I think I've got a new crush! What a beautiful boy. I am so happy he found his way to you.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cooshcouture said:


> This cat was homeless until he found me during ice storm. Now he is neuter and have all shots . Love him.



What a lucky little guy! How is he adjusting to indoor life?


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> And here he is setting into action his ebil plot....



Love the actions shot 



leasul2003 said:


> And my sweet Bell Bell napping with her daddy.



So sweet. 



Cooshcouture said:


> This cat was homeless until he found me during ice storm. Now he is neuter and have all shots . Love him.



Lucky boy. What is his name?


----------



## leasul2003

I wish I knew how to upload a video. Jasper has learned to play fetch. We throw his ball, and he brings it back. He will do it until he finally gets tired out. We are convinced he is a dog wearing a cat suit.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I wish I knew how to upload a video. Jasper has learned to play fetch. We throw his ball, and he brings it back. He will do it until he finally gets tired out. We are convinced he is a dog wearing a cat suit.



this was Lady's favorite game when she was younger! isn't it the cutest thing ever!? Tuck never fetched anything but when Lady started doing it I thought it was amazing LOL

it's a great way to tire him out! you could upload it to youtube and link it?


----------



## Cooshcouture

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love the actions shot&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> So sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky boy. What is his name?


We call him Monet. He has been with us for 2months now but he doesn't seem to know his name yet . I told my husband we should change his name to Meow Meow.


----------



## Cooshcouture

pixiejenna said:


> What a lucky little guy! How is he adjusting to indoor life?


I notice lately ,when my dogs and I go outside the house ,he want to  go out too but i didn't let him. I want him to be indoor cat


----------



## Cooshcouture

clevercat said:


> Oh my. I think I've got a new crush! What a beautiful boy. I am so happy he found his way to you.


We're happy too . He gets along so well with my 2 dogs which are smaller than him.   One thing this cat learn really quickly is begging for food when we sitting down having our food.  I think my dogs taught him. you can picture three of them sitting lined up on the floor.


----------



## Cooshcouture

Cindi said:


> He is gorgeous! Such a lucky boy to have found you.


Thank you. We love him . He is very playful . He goes through the toys more than my two dogs.


----------



## gazoo

What is it about today?  Wembley and Hagar have been streaking through the house chasing each other all morning, knocking over our work files, jumping across laps and overturning folded clean towels.  Now here they sit all innocent looking.


----------



## Cindi

Such gorgeous boys! Maybe they are excited by the smell of spring in the air? My windows are open.


----------



## gazoo

^ Could be.  I just noticed this afternoon that there are 2 new cats wandering our yard outside; maybe their presence has stimulated the boys.  

Baby Hagar isn't much of a baby anymore, he's almost as big Wembley.  

His new thing is suckling my fingers and love bites to my hand as I comb him out.  Thankfully he quit the snapping chomps to my arms and hands.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> ^ Could be.  I just noticed this afternoon that there are 2 new cats wandering our yard outside; maybe their presence has stimulated the boys.
> 
> Baby Hagar isn't much of a baby anymore, he's almost as big Wembley.
> 
> His new thing is suckling my fingers and love bites to my hand as I comb him out.  Thankfully he quit the snapping chomps to my arms and hands.


Very beautiful boys. Are they Bengal and Coone?


----------



## gazoo

vinbenphon1 said:


> Very beautiful boys. Are they Bengal and Coone?



Yes - both are rescues.  We adopted the Bengal as an adult, age unknown, and had him for a year before adopting the MaineCoon as an 8 wk old kitten. Finally after 8 months they are getting along better.


----------



## buzzytoes

Didn't take very long for Hagar to catch up to Wembley. He looks all growed up!


----------



## Echoes

I have a fur collar right now and I can't move or do to much because I'll wake it up.


----------



## Echoes

leasul2003 said:


> Jasper has learned to play fetch. We throw his ball, and he brings it back. He will do it until he finally gets tired out. We are convinced he is a dog wearing a cat suit.


For similar reasons, mine earned the nickname 'puppy cat'.


----------



## gazoo

Echoes said:


> I have a fur collar right now and I can't move or do to much because I'll wake it up.



Awww.  LOL.  Such a sweet picture you paint.


----------



## leasul2003

Echoes said:


> For similar reasons, mine earned the nickname 'puppy cat'.




That's funny. We often say "Good puppy" or "Bad puppy" to Jasper.


----------



## buzzytoes

Echoes said:


> I have a fur collar right now and I can't move or do to much because I'll wake it up.



Mine is more often a bib. The minute I lay down I acquire a furry weight right on my collar bone.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Echoes said:


> For similar reasons, mine earned the nickname 'puppy cat'.





gazoo said:


> Awww.  LOL.  Such a sweet picture you paint.



this is so strange because I call my cats 'puppy kitten' lol I also tell them to stop barking at me when they meow. Sometimes it is really short like a tiny bark.


----------



## buzzytoes

Another week, another animal to the vet. Last week it was Missy cuz her Diabetes Insipidus has come back, and this week it's Haley because she seems to be following the same route as Missy. I doubt it is Diabetes Insipidus because that is so rare, but I am concerned with kidney issues since she is an old lady at 11 years old. They are starting with a urine analysis and will go from there.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Another week, another animal to the vet. Last week it was Missy cuz her Diabetes Insipidus has come back, and this week it's Haley because she seems to be following the same route as Missy. I doubt it is Diabetes Insipidus because that is so rare, but I am concerned with kidney issues since she is an old lady at 11 years old. They are starting with a urine analysis and will go from there.





poor babies


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Another week, another animal to the vet. Last week it was Missy cuz her Diabetes Insipidus has come back, and this week it's Haley because she seems to be following the same route as Missy. I doubt it is Diabetes Insipidus because that is so rare, but I am concerned with kidney issues since she is an old lady at 11 years old. They are starting with a urine analysis and will go from there.



Holding good thoughts for Haley. It's always something, isn't it.


----------



## buzzytoes

No issues with her urine but I am having them run bloodwork just in case. Feeling a bit like the overprotective, helicopter mom but oh well. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Another week, another animal to the vet. Last week it was Missy cuz her Diabetes Insipidus has come back, and this week it's Haley because she seems to be following the same route as Missy. I doubt it is Diabetes Insipidus because that is so rare, but I am concerned with kidney issues since she is an old lady at 11 years old. They are starting with a urine analysis and will go from there.


Oh no&#8230; it always comes in threes.. I just recently went through the multiple vet visit, had all 3 of mine at the vet within a week (2 in one day). I hope your babies get better soon, sending positive thoughts.


----------



## buzzytoes

Apparently I am just overly sensitive. DH said it seemed like she had been drinking more as well but the blood work was okay. Doc said one liver enzyme was a little elevated but sometimes they see that in older dogs. We will just keep an eye on her. Doc's parting words were "She's such a sweet girl." Funny how she has all the humans fooled. We didn't give her the nickname "Meanie" by accident!


----------



## oggers86

I will be meeting my potential kitten a week tomorrow! He is a blue tabby point siamese and sounds like the perfect match for me! Eeek!


----------



## buzzytoes

oggers86 said:


> I will be meeting my potential kitten a week tomorrow! He is a blue tabby point siamese and sounds like the perfect match for me! Eeek!



Yay! How do you think the girls will take it?


----------



## oggers86

buzzytoes said:


> Yay! How do you think the girls will take it?



Initially I think they will be horrified but I think in time they will get used to him. Even if they just learn to tolerate each other then I am happy.


----------



## Echoes

I don't want my bear to get old.  I know she's at least 10 years, maybe 12 or 13.  I can't remember exactly when I brought her in from under the deck.  She had turned out to be sort of the runt of the litter I guess, pushed off to the side by the others and Mom.

I brought this one and a male inside.  This one acclimated to the house right away, but the male didn't.  I let him back out to be an outside cat.  Within a few months he and the rest had wandered off somewhere.  That wasn't too long after Mom got run over one night.

That's why this one does NOT go outside.  Too many things out there like coyotes and other predators.

Best, best pet I've ever had.  Totally, 100% bonded and will purr for hours sometimes.

.


----------



## buzzytoes

Third week and the third pet will be going to the vet tomorrow. I feel like they are going to think I have Munchausen's Byproxy. Came home and noticed Teddy was looking weird. His bottom gum is swollen and he is drooling out of one side. Hoping to god his jaw is not broken (it is sitting kind of lopsided and not lining up correctly) because at 17 years old I am not really sure what our options might be.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Third week and the third pet will be going to the vet tomorrow. I feel like they are going to think I have Munchausen's Byproxy. Came home and noticed Teddy was looking weird. His bottom gum is swollen and he is drooling out of one side. Hoping to god his jaw is not broken (it is sitting kind of lopsided and not lining up correctly) because at 17 years old I am not really sure what our options might be.




Oh no. I hope teddy is okay. **hugs**


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Third week and the third pet will be going to the vet tomorrow. I feel like they are going to think I have Munchausen's Byproxy. Came home and noticed Teddy was looking weird. His bottom gum is swollen and he is drooling out of one side. Hoping to god his jaw is not broken (it is sitting kind of lopsided and not lining up correctly) because at 17 years old I am not really sure what our options might be.


Sending you and Teddy a ray


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Third week and the third pet will be going to the vet tomorrow. I feel like they are going to think I have Munchausen's Byproxy. Came home and noticed Teddy was looking weird. His bottom gum is swollen and he is drooling out of one side. Hoping to god his jaw is not broken (it is sitting kind of lopsided and not lining up correctly) because at 17 years old I am not really sure what our options might be.



Abscess? When Norris developed one he had swollen gum and was drooling. Poor Teddy. Hope your vet can quickly get him back to his old self.


----------



## shalomjude

buzzytoes said:


> Third week and the third pet will be going to the vet tomorrow. I feel like they are going to think I have Munchausen's Byproxy. Came home and noticed Teddy was looking weird. His bottom gum is swollen and he is drooling out of one side. Hoping to god his jaw is not broken (it is sitting kind of lopsided and not lining up correctly) because at 17 years old I am not really sure what our options might be.



Ohh sending some positive thoughts for Teddy


----------



## Cindi

Hopefully it's just a bad tooth. AT 18 I was worried about the same thing for Sabrina but the bad tooth is gone and she came through just fine. 






buzzytoes said:


> Third week and the third pet will be going to the vet tomorrow. I feel like they are going to think I have Munchausen's Byproxy. Came home and noticed Teddy was looking weird. His bottom gum is swollen and he is drooling out of one side. Hoping to god his jaw is not broken (it is sitting kind of lopsided and not lining up correctly) because at 17 years old I am not really sure what our options might be.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks everyone! He goes in at 2 today. He was much his old self this morning yowling for his breakfast, which I did not give him just in case they need to drug him up. He has no teeth in the front (other than his canines) because he had them pulled years ago. So either he has a bad canine, or he broke himself somehow. Hoping it is an abscess and easily fixed up!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Thanks everyone! He goes in at 2 today. He was much his old self this morning yowling for his breakfast, which I did not give him just in case they need to drug him up. He has no teeth in the front (other than his canines) because he had them pulled years ago. So either he has a bad canine, or he broke himself somehow. Hoping it is an abscess and easily fixed up!



I'll be holding more good thoughts for Teddy - be brave little man!


----------



## buzzytoes

No news for the chubby gato. He has to go back in tomorrow cuz it was too late in the day to do anything more than xray him and no sense in having to sedate him twice. It did look awfully red around one of his canines. Not sure if that is the problem but tomorrow I will drop him on my way to work and they will xray the jaw, and then see what is going on from there. He will at least be glad to get his dinner tonight.


----------



## poopsie

So glad the gato gordito is back home


----------



## clevercat

Glad he is home, hopefully vet can get him sorted out tomorrow - at least he can have dinner tonight, poor little guy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Trust me he is not lacking in the meal department! He could stand to skip a few, but he would never tell you that.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Trust me he is not lacking in the meal department! He could stand to skip a few, but he would never tell you that.


Poor little man&#8230; its good he has a healthy appetite. My vet said to me once, about my Phoenix, that he could "go on a liquid diet for 2 weeks, and not starve".. How rude LOL.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Poor little man its good he has a healthy appetite. My vet said to me once, about my Phoenix, that he could "go on a liquid diet for 2 weeks, and not starve".. How rude LOL.



That made me lol - my Norton is the same. Bone idle chunka munka, but the fastest thing on four legs at mealtime


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Poor little man its good he has a healthy appetite. My vet said to me once, about my Phoenix, that he could "go on a liquid diet for 2 weeks, and not starve".. How rude LOL.



I am pretty sure the same would apply to Teddy. LOL The only time he's ever been a "normal" weight was when he had to have his teeth removed the first time a few years ago and couldn't eat for a week. The funny thing is I feed him the recommended amount for a 10 lb cat, but he doesn't lose weight. I guess he is just big boned.


----------



## buzzytoes

Just got the initial call from the vet and it is not sounding very good. She said his jaw bone is looking very "moth eaten" which could be cancer. That is not something I even contemplated. She is pulling his two bottom canines because she said they both have deep pockets and puss. But there is a high possibility she will break his jaw while pulling the canines because it is weakened. They will also take a biopsy of the jaw while in there and send it off for testing. She is hoping it is just a bone infection and long term antibiotics will help. I am torn because at 17, I am not sure I will do anything for the cancer if that's what it is. She also thinks he will be in a lot of pain after today's surgery.


----------



## Cindi

Poor little angel. That doesn't sound good at all. Hopefully it is just an infection. I'm sure they will send him home with some good pain meds. I will be hoping for good news. 








buzzytoes said:


> Just got the initial call from the vet and it is not sounding very good. She said his jaw bone is looking very "moth eaten" which could be cancer. That is not something I even contemplated. She is pulling his two bottom canines because she said they both have deep pockets and puss. But there is a high possibility she will break his jaw while pulling the canines because it is weakened. They will also take a biopsy of the jaw while in there and send it off for testing. She is hoping it is just a bone infection and long term antibiotics will help. I am torn because at 17, I am not sure I will do anything for the cancer if that's what it is. She also thinks he will be in a lot of pain after today's surgery.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I am so sorry that the news wasn't better 

If it were me and my cat I would not do the heroic measures route. I did that once and it wasn't pleasant for either party involved. Effin breast cancer  took her daughter as well.  At 17 I would make what time remained extra special.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm sorry about the bad news.  I hope it is just some rotten teeth and they come out easily.


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Just got the initial call from the vet and it is not sounding very good. She said his jaw bone is looking very "moth eaten" which could be cancer. That is not something I even contemplated. She is pulling his two bottom canines because she said they both have deep pockets and puss. But there is a high possibility she will break his jaw while pulling the canines because it is weakened. They will also take a biopsy of the jaw while in there and send it off for testing. She is hoping it is just a bone infection and long term antibiotics will help. I am torn because at 17, I am not sure I will do anything for the cancer if that's what it is. She also thinks he will be in a lot of pain after today's surgery.



I'm so sorry, Buzzy.  :cry:


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Just got the initial call from the vet and it is not sounding very good. She said his jaw bone is looking very "moth eaten" which could be cancer. That is not something I even contemplated. She is pulling his two bottom canines because she said they both have deep pockets and puss. But there is a high possibility she will break his jaw while pulling the canines because it is weakened. They will also take a biopsy of the jaw while in there and send it off for testing. She is hoping it is just a bone infection and long term antibiotics will help. I am torn because at 17, I am not sure I will do anything for the cancer if that's what it is. She also thinks he will be in a lot of pain after today's surgery.



Oh Buzzy  -  the poor little guy. Sending you a big hug and praying it will just be his teeth. Ugh, it's horrible when they get ill - you'd do anything to make things better. Holding good thoughts and saying a prayer...


----------



## buzzytoes

Vet called and he made it through surgery with his jaw in tact so that is a bonus. It occurs to me though, that if it is cancer in his jaw, then it is likely in other bones, an that may explain why he has been walking funny lately. Sometimes he looks like he has a limp on a front leg, then it looks like it's both legs. I assumed maybe it was arthritis but now I wonder. Sucky.


----------



## leasul2003

My chubby Bella could lose a pound or two for sure. But Jasper! Ack, I can't get that kid to eat wet food. The vet recommended we feed him canned food in addition to his dry to help keep him from developing the problems w/ the urinary tract that is more common in males than females. But we have to beg him to eat the wet food. He would rather eat Bella's dry diet food or Shelby's dry kidney formula food. What is wrong w/ that kid?


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Vet called and he made it through surgery with his jaw in tact so that is a bonus. It occurs to me though, that if it is cancer in his jaw, then it is likely in other bones, an that may explain why he has been walking funny lately. Sometimes he looks like he has a limp on a front leg, then it looks like it's both legs. I assumed maybe it was arthritis but now I wonder. Sucky.


Glad to hear he has made it through thus far. Sending positive energy for you both.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> My chubby Bella could lose a pound or two for sure. But Jasper! Ack, I can't get that kid to eat wet food. The vet recommended we feed him canned food in addition to his dry to help keep him from developing the problems w/ the urinary tract that is more common in males than females. But we have to beg him to eat the wet food. He would rather eat Bella's dry diet food or Shelby's dry kidney formula food. What is wrong w/ that kid?



haha too funny that Bella needs to lose a pound or two considering just how emaciated she was when you brought her home! she's loving the indoor life 

maybe you haven't found the wet food that he likes? I've tried every single type of wet food I can imagine with my two...and they'll only eat friskies wet food...not the best health wise but I guess it's moisture and better then nothing? I've even bought them the super expensive ones...nope...friskies is whats we wants mom


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> haha too funny that Bella needs to lose a pound or two considering just how emaciated she was when you brought her home! she's loving the indoor life
> 
> maybe you haven't found the wet food that he likes? I've tried every single type of wet food I can imagine with my two...and they'll only eat friskies wet food...not the best health wise but I guess it's moisture and better then nothing? I've even bought them the super expensive ones...nope...friskies is whats we wants mom





Yep, she is my chubby monkey. I don't think there is any way on earth she would ever be willing to go outdoors again. 


As for Jasper, well DH got him to eat the wet food... by sitting down on the floor next to the bowl in the kitchen and keeping him company while he ate. Can you say spoiled?


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Yep, she is my chubby monkey. I don't think there is any way on earth she would ever be willing to go outdoors again.
> 
> 
> As for Jasper, well DH got him to eat the wet food... by sitting down on the floor next to the bowl in the kitchen and keeping him company while he ate. Can you say spoiled?



Just a little bit spoiled! He wants good company while he eats!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Vet called and he made it through surgery with his jaw in tact so that is a bonus. It occurs to me though, that if it is cancer in his jaw, then it is likely in other bones, an that may explain why he has been walking funny lately. Sometimes he looks like he has a limp on a front leg, then it looks like it's both legs. I assumed maybe it was arthritis but now I wonder. Sucky.



Any update on Teddy, buzzy? I've been thinking about him...and you. {{{ hugs }}}


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Any update on Teddy, buzzy? I've been thinking about him...and you. {{{ hugs }}}



He is hanging in there. Feels much better in the mornings once he gets his pain meds on board. It will take 7-14 days to get the results back from the biopsy. Hoping to have a preliminary on Monday. If it is cancer, I will get him graded and find out if it is other places in his bones. If it is, I will let him go, but if not I guess we will just take it one day at a time. The vet hopes it is just a really bad bone infection but the way she talked was working on the assumption that it is cancer so I am not very hopeful. I would just like to know right now - I don't like the waiting game.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> He is hanging in there. Feels much better in the mornings once he gets his pain meds on board. It will take 7-14 days to get the results back from the biopsy. Hoping to have a preliminary on Monday. If it is cancer, I will get him graded and find out if it is other places in his bones. If it is, I will let him go, but if not I guess we will just take it one day at a time. The vet hopes it is just a really bad bone infection but the way she talked was working on the assumption that it is cancer so I am not very hopeful. I would just like to know right now - I don't like the waiting game.



Oh I hate it. Been through it too many times. Please give him a gentle head boop from me...still saying a prayer and holding good thoughts .


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel like I am watching someone with Alzheimer's when I watch Teddy. He comes up for pets but he just looks right through me or not at me at all. I thought at first maybe he was going blind but I held him up to the window today and his pupils still reacted. It's a very strange, sad, unexplainable feeling. It seems he loses more of his brain every day and his body is just on autopilot. He's never been the same since he had his stroke a few years ago but I feel like it's even worse since around Christmas. I guess I am just feeling melancholy tonight.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> I feel like I am watching someone with Alzheimer's when I watch Teddy. He comes up for pets but he just looks right through me or not at me at all. I thought at first maybe he was going blind but I held him up to the window today and his pupils still reacted. It's a very strange, sad, unexplainable feeling. It seems he loses more of his brain every day and his body is just on autopilot. He's never been the same since he had his stroke a few years ago but I feel like it's even worse since around Christmas. I guess I am just feeling melancholy tonight.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> I feel like I am watching someone with Alzheimer's when I watch Teddy. He comes up for pets but he just looks right through me or not at me at all. I thought at first maybe he was going blind but I held him up to the window today and his pupils still reacted. It's a very strange, sad, unexplainable feeling. It seems he loses more of his brain every day and his body is just on autopilot. He's never been the same since he had his stroke a few years ago but I feel like it's even worse since around Christmas. I guess I am just feeling melancholy tonight.


hang in there Teddy. sending  to you Buzzytoes.


----------



## madamefifi

Sending {{{purrs}}} to you and Teddy, Buzzytoes.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I feel like I am watching someone with Alzheimer's when I watch Teddy. He comes up for pets but he just looks right through me or not at me at all. I thought at first maybe he was going blind but I held him up to the window today and his pupils still reacted. It's a very strange, sad, unexplainable feeling. It seems he loses more of his brain every day and his body is just on autopilot. He's never been the same since he had his stroke a few years ago but I feel like it's even worse since around Christmas. I guess I am just feeling melancholy tonight.



{{{ hugs }}} I understand completely. He's there with you, but it is different...I'm so sorry buzzy, I know what you are going through. Gentle cuddles for Teddy, praying for peace for you both - and DH


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks everyone.


----------



## buzzytoes

This is a snoodle group rarely found in the wild. Diablo harked up his dinner previous to this so I think maybe he was deigning to cuddle cuz he didn't feel good. Teddy in the back, Darius on the side in yellow, and Diablo in the front in black.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> This is a snoodle group rarely found in the wild. Diablo harked up his dinner previous to this so I think maybe he was deigning to cuddle cuz he didn't feel good. Teddy in the back, Darius on the side in yellow, and Diablo in the front in black.
> View attachment 2561633



Monday GSP (geezer snoodle pile) - it's rare that Diablo joins in, isn't it? Such happy guys


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Diablo hope its nothing too serious. This pic is so sweet&#8230;. all snugly in bed&#8230;  So who got the hot dinner? Thats what my DH and I call it in our house when (usually) Phoenix throws up his food. Then we have to outrun Vincent (because he thinks hoorah I can eat again) to get to the 'hot dinner/breakfast' before he does to clean it up. LOL yukky


----------



## chessmont

vinbenphon1 said:


> Then we have to outrun Vincent (because he thinks hoorah I can eat again) to get to the 'hot dinner/breakfast' before he does to clean it up. LOL yukky



Tell me about it; I have one dog, if he hears one of the others gakking, he'll run over and wait.  Fortunately this means I have time to get there and clean up.  But when I'm not home, well he gets lucky


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh Diablo hope its nothing too serious. This pic is so sweet. all snugly in bed  So who got the hot dinner? Thats what my DH and I call it in our house when (usually) Phoenix throws up his food. Then we have to outrun Vincent (because he thinks hoorah I can eat again) to get to the 'hot dinner/breakfast' before he does to clean it up. LOL yukky





chessmont said:


> Tell me about it; I have one dog, if he hears one of the others gakking, he'll run over and wait.  Fortunately this means I have time to get there and clean up.  But when I'm not home, well he gets lucky



Yep - the kittens are like that - ooh look, bonus noms - and they're WARM!!! Basil yarked up his biscuit the other morning and in the time it took me to get a cloth and the disinfectant from the kitchen - the evidence had disappeared.


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh Diablo hope its nothing too serious. This pic is so sweet. all snugly in bed  So who got the hot dinner? Thats what my DH and I call it in our house when (usually) Phoenix throws up his food. Then we have to outrun Vincent (because he thinks hoorah I can eat again) to get to the 'hot dinner/breakfast' before he does to clean it up. LOL yukky



LOL the Moose (75 lb lab mix) got it. I admit, sometimes I purposely turn my back and let her clean things up.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Monday GSP (geezer snoodle pile) - it's rare that Diablo joins in, isn't it? Such happy guys



It's usually a a two geezer pile - either Teddy and Darius or Teddy and Diablo. Not sure why but it's rarely the three of them together. Even in this pic Diablo was still kind of separate but I figured he was close enough to qualify as snoodling since his hair was touching.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> LOL the Moose (75 lb lab mix) got it. I admit, sometimes I purposely turn my back and let her clean things up.



So have I lol, and some of my damn dogs eat crap too.  If there is an accident in the house, sometimes I can't get there fast enough to grab it.  I know, TMI.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> LOL the Moose (75 lb lab mix) got it. I admit, sometimes I purposely turn my back and let her clean things up.


ahahahahaha  too funny and too true When Phoenix hucks up on the carpet, nothing gets vomit out like a Vincent tounge 

Sometimes its better to just look away...:hnsnsn:


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> This is a snoodle group rarely found in the wild. Diablo harked up his dinner previous to this so I think maybe he was deigning to cuddle cuz he didn't feel good. Teddy in the back, Darius on the side in yellow, and Diablo in the front in black.
> View attachment 2561633



Aw - they look so sweet together.


----------



## buzzytoes

Got the preliminary results for Teddy and NO CANCER!!! They said they are pretty confident that it is just a bad infection and the antibiotics that he was already on should take care of it. Truth be told I really didn't even want to answer the phone when they called. He still seems like he is not really there mentally but I am glad to know that at least I do not have to let him go right now. Will take him in for xrays on his legs in a couple weeks just to make sure that is arthritis and not something else.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Got the preliminary results for Teddy and NO CANCER!!! They said they are pretty confident that it is just a bad infection and the antibiotics that he was already on should take care of it. Truth be told I really didn't even want to answer the phone when they called. He still seems like he is not really there mentally but I am glad to know that at least I do not have to let him go right now. Will take him in for xrays on his legs in a couple weeks just to make sure that is arthritis and not something else.



Oh I'm SO pleased to read this Teddy update! Let's hope the antibiotics quickly take care of that infection. Yay Teddy!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi I just found this thread and I thought I'd say hello 
I'm the Pommy Mommy of Judy, who just turned 13. She's getting old now but still is a happy little sweetheart 




I also have a flock of pedigree sheep which are currently lambing and a farm cat called Smokey T Puddytat


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Got the preliminary results for Teddy and NO CANCER!!! They said they are pretty confident that it is just a bad infection and the antibiotics that he was already on should take care of it. Truth be told I really didn't even want to answer the phone when they called. He still seems like he is not really there mentally but I am glad to know that at least I do not have to let him go right now. Will take him in for xrays on his legs in a couple weeks just to make sure that is arthritis and not something else.



Yay for no cancer!  I hope the meds will get the infection out of his head, and he will start to seem more alert when he stops hurting.

I hate it when my pets get old, and I hate it when they don't...


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> Got the preliminary results for Teddy and NO CANCER!!! They said they are pretty confident that it is just a bad infection and the antibiotics that he was already on should take care of it. Truth be told I really didn't even want to answer the phone when they called. He still seems like he is not really there mentally but I am glad to know that at least I do not have to let him go right now. Will take him in for xrays on his legs in a couple weeks just to make sure that is arthritis and not something else.




YAY Teddy! Woot woot!!!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Got the preliminary results for Teddy and NO CANCER!!! They said they are pretty confident that it is just a bad infection and the antibiotics that he was already on should take care of it. Truth be told I really didn't even want to answer the phone when they called. He still seems like he is not really there mentally but I am glad to know that at least I do not have to let him go right now. Will take him in for xrays on his legs in a couple weeks just to make sure that is arthritis and not something else.







wee drop o bush said:


> Hi I just found this thread and I thought I'd say hello
> I'm the Pommy Mommy of Judy, who just turned 13. She's getting old now but still is a happy little sweetheart
> View attachment 2565101
> 
> View attachment 2565103
> 
> I also have a flock of pedigree sheep which are currently lambing and a farm cat called Smokey T Puddytat
> View attachment 2565104




Welcome!

Love the polka dots!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you and I don't know the details but I am very glad that the furbaby does not have cancer


----------



## poopsie

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you and I don't know the details but I am very glad that the furbaby does not have cancer






That is also a very handsome kitty


----------



## wee drop o bush

Smokey is now 14. He had a rough start in life. He was thrown out of a car in a plastic bag beside a work colleagues house. She went out to investigate, couldn't find the kitten but left out food and water. When she arrived at work early the next morning there was a crying noise from inside her car bonnet, she popped the bonnet and there poor Smokey was. He just lifted his head and *cried*, I picked him up and he burrowed into my neck and cried some more. I was finished night shift so I took him home and there he stayed. Apart from a cut nose and a fear of cars he was 100%


----------



## poopsie

wee drop o bush said:


> Smokey is now 14. He had a rough start in life. He was thrown out of a car in a plastic bag beside a work colleagues house. She went out to investigate, couldn't find the kitten but left out food and water. When she arrived at work early the next morning there was a crying noise from inside her car bonnet, she popped the bonnet and there poor Smokey was. He just lifted his head and *cried*, I picked him up and he burrowed into my neck and cried some more. I was finished night shift so I took him home and there he stayed. Apart from a cut nose and a fear of cars he was 100%




Poor little man! So glad you have made a loving home for him


----------



## wee drop o bush

He's a spoilt boy. A farm cat when he wants to be and a house cat when he wants to be


----------



## buzzytoes

What a great story Smokey has! Glad he landed with his paws in the butter. Judy is so cute. I love Poms!


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Got the preliminary results for Teddy and NO CANCER!!! They said they are pretty confident that it is just a bad infection and the antibiotics that he was already on should take care of it. Truth be told I really didn't even want to answer the phone when they called. He still seems like he is not really there mentally but I am glad to know that at least I do not have to let him go right now. Will take him in for xrays on his legs in a couple weeks just to make sure that is arthritis and not something else.


yay for Teady and you Buzzytoes. Is Teady on fishoil or glucosamine for his joints? My Vincent is taking fish oil for in flamed joint (not arthritis yet) and it helps him heaps. He is a cat so not sure if they can have glucosamine, but I know dogs can. Check with your vet as this might help Teady with the stiffness and pain.


----------



## vinbenphon1

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi I just found this thread and I thought I'd say hello
> I'm the Pommy Mommy of Judy, who just turned 13. She's getting old now but still is a happy little sweetheart
> View attachment 2565101
> 
> View attachment 2565103
> 
> I also have a flock of pedigree sheep which are currently lambing and a farm cat called Smokey T Puddytat
> View attachment 2565104


Welcome. and hello to all your lovely fur babies (and wool babies too)


----------



## clevercat

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi I just found this thread and I thought I'd say hello
> I'm the Pommy Mommy of Judy, who just turned 13. She's getting old now but still is a happy little sweetheart
> View attachment 2565101
> 
> View attachment 2565103
> 
> I also have a flock of pedigree sheep which are currently lambing and a farm cat called Smokey T Puddytat
> View attachment 2565104



Welcome! I think we need a photo of the woolly babies, too


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies 
Here's some of my sheep, this was taken on Sunday past.


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> yay for Teady and you Buzzytoes. Is Teady on fishoil or glucosamine for his joints? My Vincent is taking fish oil for in flamed joint (not arthritis yet) and it helps him heaps. He is a cat so not sure if they can have glucosamine, but I know dogs can. Check with your vet as this might help Teady with the stiffness and pain.



He is not. The doctor said there are definitely options if that's what it is. I figure I will let him recover from his surgery before I torture him by taking him in again.  She said cats cannot be on the longer term steroids like dogs, but they can do some pills, or try acupuncture as well. I think he would be okay with acupuncture as long as he got used to the tech. He is not a fan of the vet's office.


----------



## Cindi

YAY! I'm so happy for Teddy!  I hope he continues to improve. 








buzzytoes said:


> Got the preliminary results for Teddy and NO CANCER!!! They said they are pretty confident that it is just a bad infection and the antibiotics that he was already on should take care of it. Truth be told I really didn't even want to answer the phone when they called. He still seems like he is not really there mentally but I am glad to know that at least I do not have to let him go right now. Will take him in for xrays on his legs in a couple weeks just to make sure that is arthritis and not something else.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> He is not. The doctor said there are definitely options if that's what it is. I figure I will let him recover from his surgery before I torture him by taking him in again.  She said cats cannot be on the longer term steroids like dogs, but they can do some pills, or try acupuncture as well. I think he would be okay with acupuncture as long as he got used to the tech. He is not a fan of the vet's office.


My vet recommended that we avoid all cereal/grain based cat food and those that had any amount of cereals in it, because it was linked to joint pain, and fluid in their joints. We had actually switched to meat only foods a while before he told us, mainly because of all the preservatives.  

Hills makes a grain free called 'ideal balance' and Canidae make both a wet and dry grain free cat food.

Vincent has already had one anti-inflam injection and oral anti-inflam this year. So we are always on the look out for more natural options because this stuff is really bad for their Kidneys. Our other concern is that when he can't feel the pain he runs and throws himself around the house like a mad cat jumping off high benches. Then he is limping in the morning so the cycle continues. We are looking for a balance, so he is not in too much pain, but can feel something so he doesn't keep hurting himself.

Good luck with Teddy, you will have to let me know how the acupunture works out.


----------



## buzzytoes

Teddy is in no danger of hurting himself - the only time he moves fast is when there is food involved.  Pretty sure one of the stores in town sells Canidae so I will check it out. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## leasul2003

I'm very worried that this weekend brings the end of an 18 year relationship with my sweet Shelby. She has had a mild case of kidney disease for a couple years now, but we have been able to mostly control it with diet. But over the past year, she has continued to gradually lose weight. For the past week, she has had very little appetite and has cried almost constantly. Nothing we have done seems to comfort her. She will sniff at the bowl of food but will not eat it. When she is not asleep, she will wander aimlessly crying. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow for blood work. I am terrified that it may bring some really bad news. Please keep her in your prayers and thoughts and I will keep you posted.


----------



## chessmont

I will be hoping for the best for Shelby


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh I am so sorry. Hope it is something the vets can fix.


----------



## papertiger

leasul2003 said:


> I'm very worried that this weekend brings the end of an 18 year relationship with my sweet Shelby. She has had a mild case of kidney disease for a couple years now, but we have been able to mostly control it with diet. But over the past year, she has continued to gradually lose weight. For the past week, she has had very little appetite and has cried almost constantly. Nothing we have done seems to comfort her. She will sniff at the bowl of food but will not eat it. When she is not asleep, she will wander aimlessly crying. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow for blood work. I am terrified that it may bring some really bad news. *Please keep her in your prayers and thoughts and I will keep you posted*.


----------



## Cindi

I am so sorry your baby is feeling poorly. Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.






leasul2003 said:


> I'm very worried that this weekend brings the end of an 18 year relationship with my sweet Shelby. She has had a mild case of kidney disease for a couple years now, but we have been able to mostly control it with diet. But over the past year, she has continued to gradually lose weight. For the past week, she has had very little appetite and has cried almost constantly. Nothing we have done seems to comfort her. She will sniff at the bowl of food but will not eat it. When she is not asleep, she will wander aimlessly crying. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow for blood work. I am terrified that it may bring some really bad news. Please keep her in your prayers and thoughts and I will keep you posted.


----------



## poopsie

Oh poor little precious. Thinking of you and Shelby


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> I'm very worried that this weekend brings the end of an 18 year relationship with my sweet Shelby. She has had a mild case of kidney disease for a couple years now, but we have been able to mostly control it with diet. But over the past year, she has continued to gradually lose weight. For the past week, she has had very little appetite and has cried almost constantly. Nothing we have done seems to comfort her. She will sniff at the bowl of food but will not eat it. When she is not asleep, she will wander aimlessly crying. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow for blood work. I am terrified that it may bring some really bad news. Please keep her in your prayers and thoughts and I will keep you posted.



Oh Shelby....leasul, I'll be holding you both in my prayers. Sending you a big {{{ hug }}}.


----------



## leasul2003

Thank you for the prayers. The vet said the x-ray did not reveal anything bad, which is a relief. But she has lost more weight and is down to 5.12lbs / 2.32kgs. She was dehydrated so they gave her fluids and said that should hopefully kick up her appetite some. We should know more when the blood results come back on Monday. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## pixiejenna

Im so sorry to hear about Shelby, leasul *hugs* fingers crossed for good news on Monday. Nothing is worse than a ill pet


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> I'm very worried that this weekend brings the end of an 18 year relationship with my sweet Shelby. She has had a mild case of kidney disease for a couple years now, but we have been able to mostly control it with diet. But over the past year, she has continued to gradually lose weight. For the past week, she has had very little appetite and has cried almost constantly. Nothing we have done seems to comfort her. She will sniff at the bowl of food but will not eat it. When she is not asleep, she will wander aimlessly crying. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow for blood work. I am terrified that it may bring some really bad news. Please keep her in your prayers and thoughts and I will keep you posted.


Sending positive energy to you and Shelby


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Thank you for the prayers. The vet said the x-ray did not reveal anything bad, which is a relief. But she has lost more weight and is down to 5.12lbs / 2.32kgs. She was dehydrated so they gave her fluids and said that should hopefully kick up her appetite some. We should know more when the blood results come back on Monday. I will keep everyone posted.



Still holding good thoughts for Shelby. Sending more {{{ hugs }}}


----------



## leasul2003

We got Shelby's blood work back today. Thankfully it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Her kidneys are on the downside, which I wasn't surprised by. Fortunately, the fluid she was given on Saturday helped. Because of her kidney disease, the vet is going to have us on a regimen of giving her subcutaneous fluids once a week. She said this should help flush the kidneys out and keep her from getting dehydrated again. We had to doing subcutaneous fluids with her sister when she got cancer, so it won't be anything new to us. The vet believes that this should keep her feeling well enough to eat and hopefully be pain free. That is my biggest worry. I don't want her suffering and in pain.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Shelby girl. At least you have a plan of attack. Hope it gets her feeling back to normal quickly.


----------



## Cindi

I feel sick. Nicholas is being returned. 


*Nicholas *- Needs foster and up for adoption
 We are sad to say that Nicholas has been returned to Red Paw after being adopted last year. Nicholas is a loving cat who gets along with other animals and children, although he would do best in a home without very active children. Nicholas is in his golden years, believed to be 12-14 years old. He has a thyroid condition which is treated by meds given twice a day, and he takes his pills without a fuss. Nicholas would truly be a wonderful addition to any family.













And I can't even foster him right now as I have 3 foster cats already.   Poor little angel. I need to go and work on hubby to let me take him back. 7 cats in one room is not that many, right??


----------



## chessmont

Poor Nicholas to be uprooted at his age.  I'm so sorry to hear this.  Definitely work on DH!


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> I feel sick. Nicholas is being returned.
> 
> 
> *Nicholas *- Needs foster and up for adoption
> We are sad to say that Nicholas has been returned to Red Paw after being adopted last year. Nicholas is a loving cat who gets along with other animals and children, although he would do best in a home without very active children. Nicholas is in his golden years, believed to be 12-14 years old. He has a thyroid condition which is treated by meds given twice a day, and he takes his pills without a fuss. Nicholas would truly be a wonderful addition to any family.
> 
> ebayphotogallery.com/zdjecia/z333/3338458/big/1.jpg?screen
> 
> ebayphotogallery.com/zdjecia/z333/3338479/big/1.jpg?screen
> 
> 
> And I can't even foster him right now as I have 3 foster cats already.   Poor little angel. I need to go and work on hubby to let me take him back. 7 cats in one room is not that many, right??



I hope Nicholas can come back since he already knows most of the residents, and it should cut down his stress of the past few months.  7 isn't too many.  Poor old dude.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I feel sick. Nicholas is being returned.
> 
> 
> *Nicholas *- Needs foster and up for adoption
> We are sad to say that Nicholas has been returned to Red Paw after being adopted last year. Nicholas is a loving cat who gets along with other animals and children, although he would do best in a home without very active children. Nicholas is in his golden years, believed to be 12-14 years old. He has a thyroid condition which is treated by meds given twice a day, and he takes his pills without a fuss. Nicholas would truly be a wonderful addition to any family.
> 
> ebayphotogallery.com/zdjecia/z333/3338458/big/1.jpg?screen
> 
> ebayphotogallery.com/zdjecia/z333/3338479/big/1.jpg?screen
> 
> 
> And I can't even foster him right now as I have 3 foster cats already.   Poor little angel. I need to go and work on hubby to let me take him back. 7 cats in one room is not that many, right??




Oh no!  he is such a sweet boy. Did his diet not work at his new home? His people seemed so promising....they said they loved him!


----------



## poopsie

wth happened?!?!


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> We got Shelby's blood work back today. Thankfully it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Her kidneys are on the downside, which I wasn't surprised by. Fortunately, the fluid she was given on Saturday helped. Because of her kidney disease, the vet is going to have us on a regimen of giving her subcutaneous fluids once a week. She said this should help flush the kidneys out and keep her from getting dehydrated again. We had to doing subcutaneous fluids with her sister when she got cancer, so it won't be anything new to us. The vet believes that this should keep her feeling well enough to eat and hopefully be pain free. That is my biggest worry. I don't want her suffering and in pain.



Poor Shelby - like buzzy said, at least you have a plan of attack. Let's hope the SQ fluids work their magic. Good luck!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I feel sick. Nicholas is being returned.
> 
> 
> *Nicholas *- Needs foster and up for adoption
> We are sad to say that Nicholas has been returned to Red Paw after being adopted last year. Nicholas is a loving cat who gets along with other animals and children, although he would do best in a home without very active children. Nicholas is in his golden years, believed to be 12-14 years old. He has a thyroid condition which is treated by meds given twice a day, and he takes his pills without a fuss. Nicholas would truly be a wonderful addition to any family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't even foster him right now as I have 3 foster cats already.   Poor little angel. I need to go and work on hubby to let me take him back. 7 cats in one room is not that many, right??



Well that stinks. Poor Nicholas - this is the vegan family giving him up, then? Poor old guy. Seven is way too few  I will be sending powerful gethimback vibes to Mr Cindi. I really hope he can come back to you, it's not fair that he has such upheaval in his senior years...
Good luck, please keep us posted!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh cindi, so sorry to hear this. Poor little nicolas&#8230; I never understand why people think it is ok to throw away an animal. Especially these people, since they went to so much trouble to convince you and the shelter they were his 'forever home'&#8230;


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Leasul, I'm so glad to hear that the fluid treatment as eased her condition&#8230;. I wish all the best for you and Shelby...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Poor old puddy tat. I never know how people can just casually return a pet


----------



## Cindi

Nicholas had seemed to ease right into his new home. The diet was working and they seemed to love him. Then the owner sent an e-mail saying the vet wanted blood tests every few months to check his thyroid levels and she can't afford it. She also said Nicholas was pooping everywhere and she thought is was because of her 5 rowdy kids. I think his meds and care were just too much for her so she started making excuses. Maybe her kids tormented him. I don't know. I do know he was VERY easy to treat and so laid back I can't imagine any situation would shake him. I am hoping that by being fostered at Red Paw HQ he will get the exposure he needs to find a new home. He is going to be a tough one (which is why RP agreed to the vegan home in the first place) and he needs as many people to see him as possible. My place is good for fosters waiting to go home that don't need to go to events or be seen. I live in the sticks. About an hour from the action. I love it here but it's not a great place to get fosters adopted. I will keep you guys updated. Hopefully I will get more info today. 








poopsie2 said:


> wth happened?!?!


----------



## vinbenphon1

5 kids and she wanted a cat. OMG poor nicolas&#8230; thats enough stress to make me poop on the floor. I hope he finds a new and real 'forever home' soon where he is king and lives out his days snoozing in the sun and eating his favourite foods.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> 5 kids and she wanted a cat. OMG poor nicolas thats enough stress to make me poop on the floor. I hope he finds a new and real 'forever home' soon where he is king and lives out his days snoozing in the sun and eating his favourite foods.



+1 And once again, I wish I lived nearer...I'd take him in in a heartbeat.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Nicholas. I hope some sweet old person will take him in and love on him for the rest of his days.


----------



## Cindi

To be fair she took him in after her neighbor (Nicholas's owner) died in a fire. He was an indoor/outdoor cat and she and her kids were already friendly with him. I really hope he finds a new forever home and this time it's forever.








vinbenphon1 said:


> 5 kids and she wanted a cat. OMG poor nicolas thats enough stress to make me poop on the floor. I hope he finds a new and real 'forever home' soon where he is king and lives out his days snoozing in the sun and eating his favourite foods.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> 5 kids and she wanted a cat. OMG poor nicolas&#8230; thats enough stress to make me poop on the floor. I hope he finds a new and real 'forever home' soon where he is king and lives out his days snoozing in the sun and eating his favourite foods.



me too! 5 kids plus introducing new pets...if I even had to baby sit 5 kids i'd fear I would stress poop on the floor too 

ita- fingers crossed he finds a new home asap. I would love to take him he seems like a sweetheart of a cat and would probably get along really well with my 11 year old Russian blue and 4 year old DSH. right in the middle 

i'm in Toronto though


----------



## renza

Hello fellow animal-lovers! I am wondering if any of you have advice with regard to picking out a new dog after your old one passes on?

We said goodbye to our sweet pup due to cancer, just before Christmas, and we have been saying that we will wait until the end of July (after I have a 2-week trip overseas) before we get another dog. However, I have been following a lot of German Shepherd rescue and Pit Bull rescue groups online, and I just started volunteering (walking dogs) at a GSD rescue. DH and I don't seem to agree on many dogs (based on photos that is), so when there was one whose face I fell in love with, and DH agreed, we submitted an online application for him and to meet with a few other dogs. However, I had a moment of panic after submitting the application because I thought "we aren't ready, are we?" and "what about when I leave for 2 weeks? "DH can't take care of the dog by himself, and what if the dog forgets about me because we won't have been together for that long yet?? 
Despite my anxiety, we are planning to meet a few dogs tomorrow, and to top it off I have kind of fallen in love with one dog at the rescue organization I volunteered at already. But I am wondering if I will fall in love with nearly every dog I find cute? Is that how it works? 

Sorry for the rambling. I guess my basic questions are: 
1) How do you know when you are ready?  
2) Is it okay for us to adopt a dog now if I know I will be leaving for 15 days in 2 months time? 
3) How do I know if we find the "right" dog for us?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## buzzytoes

renza said:


> Hello fellow animal-lovers! I am wondering if any of you have advice with regard to picking out a new dog after your old one passes on?
> 
> We said goodbye to our sweet pup due to cancer, just before Christmas, and we have been saying that we will wait until the end of July (after I have a 2-week trip overseas) before we get another dog. However, I have been following a lot of German Shepherd rescue and Pit Bull rescue groups online, and I just started volunteering (walking dogs) at a GSD rescue. DH and I don't seem to agree on many dogs (based on photos that is), so when there was one whose face I fell in love with, and DH agreed, we submitted an online application for him and to meet with a few other dogs. However, I had a moment of panic after submitting the application because I thought "we aren't ready, are we?" and "what about when I leave for 2 weeks? "DH can't take care of the dog by himself, and what if the dog forgets about me because we won't have been together for that long yet??
> Despite my anxiety, we are planning to meet a few dogs tomorrow, and to top it off I have kind of fallen in love with one dog at the rescue organization I volunteered at already. *But I am wondering if I will fall in love with nearly every dog I find cute?* Is that how it works?
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. I guess my basic questions are:
> 1) How do you know when you are ready?
> 2) Is it okay for us to adopt a dog now if I know I will be leaving for 15 days in 2 months time?
> 3) How do I know if we find the "right" dog for us?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



For me, this is not how it works. Sure all of our dogs at the shelter are cute and friendly, but there are only some that really grab me. Usually they are the ones that are more scared and timid, for whatever reason they call to me. I think if you continue to spend time around different dogs you will probably notice a difference in your attraction to them.

As far as the "right" dog, when I got Haley, it was honestly like love at first sight. It was puppy season, I had gone to the pound and they had about ten puppies that they let out into the yard all at one time. I didn't even get all the way to the fence to touch her. I saw her and I told my MIL "We better just go get DH because that is the one I want." She loves us both but she is truly my dog. With the Moose on the other hand, we just went to look at the pound to see what they had and we kind of got her by default. We opened the kennel and she ran straight to DH and wouldn't leave him alone and I said "Well I guess we're bringing her home since she clearly picked you." It's cliche, but you will know once you meet "your" dog. Good luck!


----------



## renza

buzzytoes said:


> For me, this is not how it works. Sure all of our dogs at the shelter are cute and friendly, but there are only some that really grab me. Usually they are the ones that are more scared and timid, for whatever reason they call to me. I think if you continue to spend time around different dogs you will probably notice a difference in your attraction to them.
> 
> As far as the "right" dog, when I got Haley, it was honestly like love at first sight. It was puppy season, I had gone to the pound and they had about ten puppies that they let out into the yard all at one time. I didn't even get all the way to the fence to touch her. I saw her and I told my MIL "We better just go get DH because that is the one I want." She loves us both but she is truly my dog. With the Moose on the other hand, we just went to look at the pound to see what they had and we kind of got her by default. We opened the kennel and she ran straight to DH and wouldn't leave him alone and I said "Well I guess we're bringing her home since she clearly picked you." It's cliche, but you will know once you meet "your" dog. Good luck!


Thank you! I had heard that we will just "know" but I always wondered if that was true. I guess we will just keep an open mind tomorrow and see.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi im so sorry to hear about Nicholas being returned. That poor sweet kitty. How completely fustertating to see that happen especially after they went threw so much trouble to convince RP that they would be a forever home. If he's pooping out of the box it's probably stress induced or something is wrong health wise for him. It sounds like he became too much of a hassle for them to want to bother with him .  My Z still has his IBS problem and it is beyond annoying to deal with the clean ups. But we love him just the same as we did before he had IBS we know its not his fault and try to get him to the box if we hear him yelp.

Renza it sounds totally cliché but you will know when you meet the right dog. They will pick you out right away. I wouldn't really worry about a trip two months away from now if you find one you like. DH should be able to fend for himself for a few weeks and your new pup won't forget about you.


----------



## renza

We are going back today to visit our top two dogs from yesterday, and hopefully will make a decision tonight! It is tricky because these dogs couldn't be more different in breed, size, temperament, etc. The first one is totally different from our last dog, the second one is similar. The first one struck us immediately because he is a huge, stunning dog (almost 80 pounds), is very sweet and playful and walks perfectly on a leash. The other one is small (maybe 45 pounds?) scrappier and cute and seemed a little distracted when we met her, but definitely "needs" us more I feel. Logistically we aren't sure about the large dog because we live in a 1-bedroom apartment, he would be harder to manage, etc. We are hoping that spending some time with them today will make it clear which one is best for us. I will come back and post pics if we decide on one.


----------



## buzzytoes

Good luck!! Sounds like you are definitely thinking things through so I'm sure you will end up with the best dog for your life.


----------



## oggers86

New kitten comes home tomorrow! Very excited!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay!!


----------



## Candice0985

yesterday I had a breakthrough at my house! I'm not sure if anyone remembers but I have  had issues with Tucker (my male Russian blue 11 years old) always attacking Lady (DSH 4 years old female) who is half his size, he tackles her and pins her, she'll get up to escape and he'll tackle her again. this has resulted in a cut on her chin and just a few weeks ago a scraped knee. poor little girl is always getting beat up by her brother 

so yesterday in my living room Tuck tried to tackle Lady and she stood her ground! she didn't flip over and show her belly all submissive like but stood up and defended herself and even though Tuck was meowing at her she stood up for herself and smacked Tuck!!! he just walked away kind of confused by his sister's sudden alpha behaviour!!! normally I would separate them when Tuck tried to tackle her, but I let it play out and it was amazing.

I was such a proud Momma! I walked over and gave her a cuddle and congratulated her on finding her bravery


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> yesterday I had a breakthrough at my house! I'm not sure if anyone remembers but I have  had issues with Tucker (my male Russian blue 11 years old) always attacking Lady (DSH 4 years old female) who is half his size, he tackles her and pins her, she'll get up to escape and he'll tackle her again. this has resulted in a cut on her chin and just a few weeks ago a scraped knee. poor little girl is always getting beat up by her brother
> 
> so yesterday in my living room Tuck tried to tackle Lady and she stood her ground! she didn't flip over and show her belly all submissive like but stood up and defended herself and even though Tuck was meowing at her she stood up for herself and smacked Tuck!!! he just walked away kind of confused by his sister's sudden alpha behaviour!!! normally I would separate them when Tuck tried to tackle her, but I let it play out and it was amazing.
> 
> I was such a proud Momma! I walked over and gave her a cuddle and congratulated her on finding her bravery



Well done Lady! Girls have to stand up to those bully-boys


----------



## Cindi

That's awesome! Way to go Lady. You tell him how it's going to be. :boxing: 






Candice0985 said:


> yesterday I had a breakthrough at my house! I'm not sure if anyone remembers but I have  had issues with Tucker (my male Russian blue 11 years old) always attacking Lady (DSH 4 years old female) who is half his size, he tackles her and pins her, she'll get up to escape and he'll tackle her again. this has resulted in a cut on her chin and just a few weeks ago a scraped knee. poor little girl is always getting beat up by her brother
> 
> so yesterday in my living room Tuck tried to tackle Lady and she stood her ground! she didn't flip over and show her belly all submissive like but stood up and defended herself and even though Tuck was meowing at her she stood up for herself and smacked Tuck!!! he just walked away kind of confused by his sister's sudden alpha behaviour!!! normally I would separate them when Tuck tried to tackle her, but I let it play out and it was amazing.
> 
> I was such a proud Momma! I walked over and gave her a cuddle and congratulated her on finding her bravery


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> I was such a proud Momma! I walked over and gave her a cuddle and congratulated her on finding her bravery


 
You go, Lady!!  

This sounds similar to our reaction when Bella puts Jasper in his place. He is constantly jumping all over her and trying to smack her. It's never mean spirited fortunately, but it's more than she can handle usually (she is such a gentle spirit.) Most of the time she hisses and runs to get away from him, which only makes her a moving target in his mind and he continues his game of "cat and mouse." 

Every so often, she turns on him, growls, hisses and gives him a few good hard whacks. When that happens, he rolls over and goes all submissive on her and we tell Bella that she is such a smart brave girl.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> You go, Lady!!
> 
> This sounds similar to our reaction when Bella puts Jasper in his place. He is constantly jumping all over her and trying to smack her. It's never mean spirited fortunately, but it's more than she can handle usually (she is such a gentle spirit.) Most of the time she hisses and runs to get away from him, which only makes her a moving target in his mind and he continues his game of "cat and mouse."
> 
> Every so often, she turns on him, growls, hisses and gives him a few good hard whacks. When that happens, he rolls over and goes all submissive on her and we tell Bella that she is such a smart brave girl.




Clever, Cindi I don't know how to multiquote on my TPF iPad app. Leasul I completely get what you mean, Tuck isn't mean in nature he's actually a cuddle bug and snuggles with Lady all the time. But he plays like a boy and I don't think he realizes how rough he plays. I'm so happy Lady is growing a pair...theoretically! 

Here's the big bully! And a picture of Lady too


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Clever, Cindi I don't know how to multiquote on my TPF iPad app. Leasul I completely get what you mean, Tuck isn't mean in nature he's actually a cuddle bug and snuggles with Lady all the time. But he plays like a boy and I don't think he realizes how rough he plays. I'm so happy Lady is growing a pair...theoretically!
> 
> Here's the big bully! And a picture of Lady too
> 
> View attachment 2588345
> 
> View attachment 2588346



Wow - Tucker (stupid iPhone wanted me to call him Ticket )  is a big hunka kitteh. Lady is just beautiful...love the marking around her mouth, like she's been drinking milk


----------



## vinbenphon1

So pretty kitties&#8230; What is it with boys&#8230; always rough. I have 3 and Vincent is the 'bully' and loves to play really rough with Bennett who screams like a banshee when he is not in the mood. Otherwise he gives as good as he gets and everynow and then Phoenix will make him cry too...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Wow - Tucker (stupid iPhone wanted me to call him Ticket )  is a big hunka kitteh. Lady is just beautiful...love the marking around her mouth, like she's been drinking milk



haha he sure is a  hunk of Kitty cat! he weighs 18 lbs!!! he gained a lb over the last few years...my big Russian blue fatty cat lol

Lady is my little sweetie, she has the sweetest personality  she loves to chatter and when i'm home she just always wants to hang out and cuddle! I always joke she's wearing a grey cardigan and is really a white cat. her markings "button up" on he chest and make it look like she's got one button done up on her cardi lol
and she does love milk, especially leftover cereal milk!



vinbenphon1 said:


> So pretty kitties What is it with boys always rough. I have 3 and Vincent is the 'bully' and loves to play really rough with Bennett who screams like a banshee when he is not in the mood. Otherwise he gives as good as he gets and everynow and then Phoenix will make him cry too...


thanks! I have no idea, Tuck is a bully and plays sooo rough. Lady screams when he pins her and wont let her up, let's usually when I rush over and pull him off of her....so bad! this is why I was so happy when she stood her ground and didn't let Tuck win!!!


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> haha he sure is a  hunk of Kitty cat! he weighs 18 lbs!!! he gained a lb over the last few years...my big Russian blue fatty cat lol
> 
> Lady is my little sweetie, she has the sweetest personality  she loves to chatter and when i'm home she just always wants to hang out and cuddle! I always joke she's wearing a grey cardigan and is really a white cat. her markings "button up" on he chest and make it look like she's got one button done up on her cardi lol
> and she does love milk, especially leftover cereal milk!
> 
> 
> thanks! I have no idea, Tuck is a bully and plays sooo rough. Lady screams when he pins her and wont let her up, let's usually when I rush over and pull him off of her....so bad! this is why I was so happy when she stood her ground and didn't let Tuck win!!!



Go LADY!!  That's a wonderful breakthrough.


----------



## gazoo

It's Spring and my windows are open most days.  I'm at my wit's end with Wembley.  He is actively trying to pull the screens off the windows to get out.  I've rearranged furniture so he cannot stand on furniture to enable his fat butt pushing at the screens and thank goodness he is declawed.  Hagar, with all his sharp claws has never even touched the screens.  He only stares politely out the windows with his fur flowing in the breeze like Beyonce on stage.  I am coming to think that in Wembley's past life, before I rescued him, he was an indoor-outdoor kitty.  It's causing so much stress around my house, I just don't know how to break him of his obsession.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> It's Spring and my windows are open most days.  I'm at my wit's end with Wembley.  He is actively trying to pull the screens off the windows to get out.  I've rearranged furniture so he cannot stand on furniture to enable his fat butt pushing at the screens and thank goodness he is declawed.  Hagar, with all his sharp claws has never even touched the screens.  He only stares politely out the windows *with his fur flowing in the breeze like Beyonce on stage*.  I am coming to think that in Wembley's past life, before I rescued him, he was an indoor-outdoor kitty.  It's causing so much stress around my house, I just don't know how to break him of his obsession.


 
This made me lol. But - ugh - Wembley. He's Bengal, too - they like to get their own way. Hmm. Are you on the ground floor? Have any kind of garden? Just wondering if building a small run for him would be feasible...


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> It's Spring and my windows are open most days.  I'm at my wit's end with Wembley.  He is actively trying to pull the screens off the windows to get out.  I've rearranged furniture so he cannot stand on furniture to enable his fat butt pushing at the screens and thank goodness he is declawed.  Hagar, with all his sharp claws has never even touched the screens.  He only stares politely out the windows with his fur flowing in the breeze like Beyonce on stage.  I am coming to think that in Wembley's past life, before I rescued him, he was an indoor-outdoor kitty.  It's causing so much stress around my house, I just don't know how to break him of his obsession.



LOL Hagar= Yonce !!!!

I feel for you, it's hard when all they want is to get outside...is building a catio an option? besides this when my two want outside and are being stubborn I normally distract them with an intense game and once they're done running around like banshees they're too tired to bother wanting outside.


----------



## buzzytoes

Kind of bummed today. My sweet boy Chase may be coming back to the shelter. His owner called last night during our board meeting and said he was chewing everything in the house. He said he doesn't want to return him and asked for names of trainers in his message, but they have a new baby coming in June and I am pretty sure they both work full time so I am not sure how well it will work out. My heart is quite broken for him.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Kind of bummed today. My sweet boy Chase may be coming back to the shelter. His owner called last night during our board meeting and said he was chewing everything in the house. He said he doesn't want to return him and asked for names of trainers in his message, but they have a new baby coming in June and I am pretty sure they both work full time so I am not sure how well it will work out. My heart is quite broken for him.



Aww rats. Poor Chase.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> This made me lol. But - ugh - Wembley. He's Bengal, too - they like to get their own way. Hmm. Are you on the ground floor? Have any kind of garden? Just wondering if building a small run for him would be feasible...



We recently received a quote for building out a screened patio but the cost is too high.  My bedroom is all windows and they are quite low to the ground, about 1 1/2' from the floor all the way to the top, and he has access to the room, but this is where he is trying to de-screen my windows.  He's already popped the screen out of DH's home office window and luckily I grabbed him in time before he leaped out the window.  I'll probably hunt some double sided tape down to tape the window sill in his office.  Hopefully that will keep his hairy butt from it.  The other windows, the ones in my room are so low to the ground that he can easily stand and push and pry at the screen.  He already broke off one of the metal pieces that hold the screen in place.  Short of letting him outside, I'm at a loss.  And that's not an option as he is declawed and my yard is not fully secured, not to mention we have foxes roaming the neighborhood.  I do think that his "Bengal-ness" plays a part.  Even though he is quite wimpy usually and cannot for the life of him even kill a bug.  We play with him several times a day and at times he plays back but mostly he'd rather "plat at escape - ninja styles".  Hagar amuses himself during the day with us, his toys, or his own body.  He's always busy doing something and none of it entails escaping.  Perhaps this is just what life will be like with Wembley.  Unless we move someplace that has an easier way to make him a run, he's stuck inside with us boring hoooomins.  And I'm stuck keeping an eye on him at all times which is quickly reminding me of having a toddler in the house that goes quiet with mischief.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> We recently received a quote for building out a screened patio but the cost is too high.  My bedroom is all windows and they are quite low to the ground, about 1 1/2' from the floor all the way to the top, and he has access to the room, but this is where he is trying to de-screen my windows.  He's already popped the screen out of DH's home office window and luckily I grabbed him in time before he leaped out the window.  I'll probably hunt some double sided tape down to tape the window sill in his office.  Hopefully that will keep his hairy butt from it.  The other windows, the ones in my room are so low to the ground that he can easily stand and push and pry at the screen.  He already broke off one of the metal pieces that hold the screen in place.  Short of letting him outside, I'm at a loss.  And that's not an option as he is declawed and my yard is not fully secured, not to mention we have foxes roaming the neighborhood.  I do think that his "Bengal-ness" plays a part.  Even though he is quite wimpy usually and cannot for the life of him even kill a bug.  We play with him several times a day and at times he plays back but mostly he'd rather "plat at escape - ninja styles".  Hagar amuses himself during the day with us, his toys, or his own body.  He's always busy doing something and none of it entails escaping.  Perhaps this is just what life will be like with Wembley.  Unless we move someplace that has an easier way to make him a run, he's stuck inside with us boring hoooomins.  And I'm stuck keeping an eye on him at all times which is quickly reminding me of having a toddler in the house that goes quiet with mischief.


 Your last sentence = my life with the kittens. If they're banging around like a demolition squad, I know things are ok. Silence scares me rigid


----------



## Cindi

Can you put him on a leash and take him outside? My cat Lucky liked to go outside so I bought him a harness and when it was nice I would sit outside in the grass with him for a while. If he is no go on a leash can you put him in a dog cage in the grass? It is a problem when they go after the screen. I have replaced most of mine with Pet Screen (a more durable metal screen that can't be easily ripped). My Happy didn't even want to go out. She just liked to sharpen her claws on the screen and eventually ripped a hole in it. Now she can sharpen away and its all good. 










gazoo said:


> We recently received a quote for building out a screened patio but the cost is too high.  My bedroom is all windows and they are quite low to the ground, about 1 1/2' from the floor all the way to the top, and he has access to the room, but this is where he is trying to de-screen my windows.  He's already popped the screen out of DH's home office window and luckily I grabbed him in time before he leaped out the window.  I'll probably hunt some double sided tape down to tape the window sill in his office.  Hopefully that will keep his hairy butt from it.  The other windows, the ones in my room are so low to the ground that he can easily stand and push and pry at the screen.  He already broke off one of the metal pieces that hold the screen in place.  Short of letting him outside, I'm at a loss.  And that's not an option as he is declawed and my yard is not fully secured, not to mention we have foxes roaming the neighborhood.  I do think that his "Bengal-ness" plays a part.  Even though he is quite wimpy usually and cannot for the life of him even kill a bug.  We play with him several times a day and at times he plays back but mostly he'd rather "plat at escape - ninja styles".  Hagar amuses himself during the day with us, his toys, or his own body.  He's always busy doing something and none of it entails escaping.  Perhaps this is just what life will be like with Wembley.  Unless we move someplace that has an easier way to make him a run, he's stuck inside with us boring hoooomins.  And I'm stuck keeping an eye on him at all times which is quickly reminding me of having a toddler in the house that goes quiet with mischief.


----------



## gazoo

^ I will try to get a harness for him and try that.  Not sure how that will go as everything with him is on his terms.  He hates being picked up or held in any way, but will come sit on me if the weather is cold and constantly gives head rams to all of us but if we try to move him anywhere he leaves.  Maybe he had a harness in the past and it will be ok.  I can't imagine Mr. Independent being okay wearing anything, but I will try.  Either way, I'm sure it will be funny.  Will keep you posted.  Thank you!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^ I will try to get a harness for him and try that.  Not sure how that will go as everything with him is on his terms.  He hates being picked up or held in any way, but will come sit on me if the weather is cold and constantly gives head rams to all of us but if we try to move him anywhere he leaves.  Maybe he had a harness in the past and it will be ok.  I can't imagine Mr. Independent being okay wearing anything, but I will try.  Either way, I'm sure it will be funny.  Will keep you posted.  Thank you!



Good luck! If the miracle happens and Wembley T Womble submits to the harness, we will need photos immediately!


----------



## Cindi

Lucky was not happy about it at first either but he really enjoyed rolling in the grass so he put up with it. I used food as an incentive in the beginning. Just make sure it is on tight. Cats can be squirmy. And I agree with Clever, if he does go for the harness we will need many pics please. 






gazoo said:


> ^ I will try to get a harness for him and try that.  Not sure how that will go as everything with him is on his terms.  He hates being picked up or held in any way, but will come sit on me if the weather is cold and constantly gives head rams to all of us but if we try to move him anywhere he leaves.  Maybe he had a harness in the past and it will be ok.  I can't imagine Mr. Independent being okay wearing anything, but I will try.  Either way, I'm sure it will be funny.  Will keep you posted.  Thank you!


----------



## gazoo

Ok OMG I'm still shaking.  My girls had a harness on some teddy bear that actually would be the right size and I wrangled him into it but before I could clip it closed he started dry heaving and making inhuman noises, got all twitchy with his legs and literally fell over side ways.  I got it off him quickly and he ran away.  He's in one of the bedrooms.  I swear it looked and sounded like a seizure.  Such a drama queen.  Hagar meanwhile ran up to sit on a nearby chair to watch the action, ensuring he had a prime seat to the spectacle.  I think we have a ways to go if this is the way.  I'll leave it on the floor and see if he acclimates to it bit by bit.  He is soooooo mad at me.  LOL  Maybe if I wrangle him into it every time he tries a window or door, THAT will break his ninja habits.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Ok OMG I'm still shaking.  My girls had a harness on some teddy bear that actually would be the right size and I wrangled him into it but before I could clip it closed he started dry heaving and making inhuman noises, got all twitchy with his legs and literally fell over side ways.  I got it off him quickly and he ran away.  He's in one of the bedrooms.  I swear it looked and sounded like a seizure.  Such a drama queen.  Hagar meanwhile ran up to sit on a nearby chair to watch the action, ensuring he had a prime seat to the spectacle.  I think we have a ways to go if this is the way.  I'll leave it on the floor and see if he acclimates to it bit by bit.  He is soooooo mad at me.  LOL  Maybe if I wrangle him into it every time he tries a window or door, THAT will break his ninja habits.





Oh gosh, gazoo - Wenbley would never do anything the easy way. Poor little man. You are going to have to provide some seriously good snacks in order for him to forgive you.


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> Ok OMG I'm still shaking.  My girls had a harness on some teddy bear that actually would be the right size and I wrangled him into it but before I could clip it closed he started dry heaving and making inhuman noises, got all twitchy with his legs and literally fell over side ways.  I got it off him quickly and he ran away.  He's in one of the bedrooms.  I swear it looked and sounded like a seizure.  Such a drama queen.  Hagar meanwhile ran up to sit on a nearby chair to watch the action, ensuring he had a prime seat to the spectacle.  I think we have a ways to go if this is the way.  I'll leave it on the floor and see if he acclimates to it bit by bit.  He is soooooo mad at me.  LOL  Maybe if I wrangle him into it every time he tries a window or door, THAT will break his ninja habits.


 
I know I shouldn't laugh, but I couldn't help it. That was totally a hissy fit he threw.  I remember when I was traumatized once by Shelby. I tried to give her a child's benadryl, exactly as the vet told me to . She started foaming at the mouth and rolling around on the floor. As soon as I let go of her, she spit it out and started grooming herself, like nothing had happened. Cats can be so melodramatic at times.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> It's Spring and my windows are open most days.  I'm at my wit's end with Wembley.  He is actively trying to pull the screens off the windows to get out.  I've rearranged furniture so he cannot stand on furniture to enable his fat butt pushing at the screens and thank goodness he is declawed.  Hagar, with all his sharp claws has never even touched the screens.  He only stares politely out the windows with his fur flowing in the breeze like Beyonce on stage.  I am coming to think that in Wembley's past life, before I rescued him, he was an indoor-outdoor kitty.  It's causing so much stress around my house, I just don't know how to break him of his obsession.


Contact or double sided sticky tape&#8230; put it on your screens where he is attacking them. Cats hate sticky things on their paws. I used this to stop my boys jumping on bookshelves and knocking things off.  My rescue was def an outdoor kitty, he doesn't destroy anything, just honks like a flock of geese at the fence all day &#8230; eeeeaaaawwww &#8230;. eeeeaaaawwwww&#8230;. eeeeeaaaawwwww.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Kind of bummed today. My sweet boy Chase may be coming back to the shelter. His owner called last night during our board meeting and said he was chewing everything in the house. He said he doesn't want to return him and asked for names of trainers in his message, but they have a new baby coming in June and I am pretty sure they both work full time so I am not sure how well it will work out. My heart is quite broken for him.


Poor Chase. I wish people understood that pets are 'hard work' and owning a cat isn't about throwing it outside because they can look after themselves


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> ^ I will try to get a harness for him and try that.  Not sure how that will go as everything with him is on his terms.  He hates being picked up or held in any way, but will come sit on me if the weather is cold and constantly gives head rams to all of us but if we try to move him anywhere he leaves.  Maybe he had a harness in the past and it will be ok.  I can't imagine Mr. Independent being okay wearing anything, but I will try.  Either way, I'm sure it will be funny.  Will keep you posted.  Thank you!


*Gazoo*, is it possible to get 'cat fencing' on your property? Not sure of your set up, but I have cat fencing around my property to keep the boys in the yard.  I can post pics if you like and the company brand.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Contact or double sided sticky tape put it on your screens where he is attacking them. Cats hate sticky things on their paws. I used this to stop my boys jumping on bookshelves and knocking things off.  My rescue was def an outdoor kitty, he doesn't destroy anything, just honks like a flock of geese at the fence all day  eeeeaaaawwww . eeeeaaaawwwww. eeeeeaaaawwwww.



Ooh this is a good idea. gazoo - try Sticky Paws, that might work. I hope Wembley has forgiven you by now...lol at the thought of little Hagar pulling up a chair to enjoy the show.


----------



## oggers86

The new addition


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> The new addition


 
She's lovely! has she told you her name yet?


----------



## vinbenphon1

oggers86 said:


> The new addition



aaaaawwwww too cute


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> She's lovely! has she told you her name yet?



His name is Elsworth, I picked it ages ago and he seems to like it


----------



## gazoo

oggers86 said:


> The new addition



What a beauty!!!


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh, but I couldn't help it. That was totally a hissy fit he threw.  I remember when I was traumatized once by Shelby. I tried to give her a child's benadryl, exactly as the vet told me to . She started foaming at the mouth and rolling around on the floor. As soon as I let go of her, she spit it out and started grooming herself, like nothing had happened. Cats can be so melodramatic at times.



I love the "like nothing happened".  Little minxes, all of them!


----------



## gazoo

vinbenphon1 said:


> *Gazoo*, is it possible to get 'cat fencing' on your property? Not sure of your set up, but I have cat fencing around my property to keep the boys in the yard.  I can post pics if you like and the company brand.



I have never heard of "cat fencing".    I'd love to see photos.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> His name is Elsworth, I picked it ages ago and he seems to like it


 
Cute! For some reason I thought you were getting a girl. Hai Elsworth! Welcome to the Purrs Forum


----------



## Candice0985

oggers86 said:


> The new addition



so cute!!!


----------



## gazoo

Ok. I bought the sticky tape and taped up the window sills that Wembley is using to pop screens out and he immediately jumped up and sat on it and proceeded to pry at the screen again like nothing.  He didn't seem to register the sticky tape at all.  I always thought him clueless, but seeing this leaves me..... just wow.  The window sill is now furry from his fluffy butt.  He is still very mad at me about the harness.  Drama diva boy.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Ok. I bought the sticky tape and taped up the window sills that Wembley is using to pop screens out and he immediately jumped up and sat on it and proceeded to pry at the screen again like nothing.  He didn't seem to register the sticky tape at all.  I always thought him clueless, but seeing this leaves me..... just wow.  The window sill is now furry from his fluffy butt.  He is still very mad at me about the harness.  Drama diva boy.



I just love Wembley! Such cattitude!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I just love Wembley! Such cattitude!



He is giving me such turdy-tude.  :weird:

Just like with my hoooomin babies, when one acts up the other becomes a glowing halo suck up, and so Hagar is now all purry and rubbing up against me at every moment chirping away, "you know you love ME best.  I am always good, see??!!!!"


----------



## chessmont

oggers86 said:


> The new addition



He's beautiful - is he an Oriental Shorthair?


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> Cute! For some reason I thought you were getting a girl. Hai Elsworth! Welcome to the Purrs Forum



No I swore I would never have another girl as the ones I end up with are attitudal.


----------



## oggers86

chessmont said:


> He's beautiful - is he an Oriental Shorthair?



He is a blue tabby point siamese.


----------



## gazoo

oggers86 said:


> He is a blue tabby point siamese.



He is very striking and I love his name.


----------



## buzzytoes

Goodness Elsworth is so exotic looking! Welcome home big boy!


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> I have never heard of "cat fencing".    I'd love to see photos.


Hi Gazoo, some pics as promised. I have two types of cat fencing. 

1. Is a netting that goes on top of your existing fence and it is stretchy and elastic - cats don't like to climb something if it can't hold their weight. So when they try to climb the net it stretches out and they drop to the ground because they think it isn't stable. I put this type on my back fence because it was too low and the cats could jump over into next doors yard. I had this put on 10 years ago and I have not had any issues with it falling down or degrading.

The maker of this fence is "Cat Max" and they can also make enclosures or cat runs with the netting. It cost $1700AUD

2. This one sits on top of your existing fence as well and is shaped like an X so that it spins when the cats try to grab it and they fall back down. I got this one installed when I adopted Bennett as he is quite the jumper, but he has been safe and sound in the yard now for 7 years.

This is made by "Ocelot" cat fencing systems. Apart from needing a wash  it doesn't require any maintenance. This cost $1100AUD.

Cheers


----------



## vinbenphon1

oggers86 said:


> No I swore I would never have another girl as the ones I end up with are attitudal.


this too funny...


----------



## gazoo

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi Gazoo, some pics as promised. I have two types of cat fencing.
> 
> 1. Is a netting that goes on top of your existing fence and it is stretchy and elastic - cats don't like to climb something if it can't hold their weight. So when they try to climb the net it stretches out and they drop to the ground because they think it isn't stable. I put this type on my back fence because it was too low and the cats could jump over into next doors yard. I had this put on 10 years ago and I have not had any issues with it falling down or degrading.
> 
> The maker of this fence is "Cat Max" and they can also make enclosures or cat runs with the netting. It cost $1700AUD
> 
> 2. This one sits on top of your existing fence as well and is shaped like an X so that it spins when the cats try to grab it and they fall back down. I got this one installed when I adopted Bennett as he is quite the jumper, but he has been safe and sound in the yard now for 7 years.
> 
> This is made by "Ocelot" cat fencing systems. Apart from needing a wash  it doesn't require any maintenance. This cost $1100AUD.
> 
> Cheers



Wow - that is so impressive.   I never knew such options existed.  Thank you!!


----------



## Cindi

Nice day today with the windows open. Foster kitty Bella is taking her life in her hands giving Sabrina a sniff. I guess Sabrina is in a good mood today because Bella lived and Sabrina settled into a sunny spot by the open window. I just love my old girl.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Nice day today with the windows open. Foster kitty Bella is taking her life in her hands giving Sabrina a sniff. I guess Sabrina is in a good mood today because Bella lived and Sabrina settled into a sunny spot by the open window. I just love my old girl.



HI Sabrina and Bella!

It warms my heart knowing Sabrina is with you forever!

any word on Bella and her brother? have they been given up by their "family" ?


----------



## clevercat

Sabrina reminds me so much of Noggin...
I'm so glad she was able to come back to a home where she is loved and cherished.


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth has been here 3 days now and has made himself right at home. The girls are still being stroppy, they seem scared of him so I am making sure they get their own space. I don't expect them to be friends, it would be lovely but all I ask is that they live in relative harmony. I think in time we will get there


----------



## Cindi

Nothing has been decided as of yesterday. How can you not be able to decide if you want your babies back??? I don't get it.








Candice0985 said:


> HI Sabrina and Bella!
> 
> It warms my heart knowing Sabrina is with you forever!
> 
> any word on Bella and her brother? have they been given up by their "family" ?


----------



## fuzzymummy

gazoo said:


> I have never heard of "cat fencing".    I'd love to see photos.


Hi, check out this website, it has lots of examples of cat enclosures fencing, etc.  Some are pretty wild!  www.catsofaustralia.com/cat-enclosures 


I have 4 cats, live in an area with coyotes, cougar, bad tempered raccoons, and have toyed with some of these ideas.


I don't know why this website isn't working.  I was just on it.  Sorry


----------



## oggers86

fuzzymummy said:


> Hi, check out this website, it has lots of examples of cat enclosures fencing, etc.  Some are pretty wild!  www.catsofaustralia.com/cat-enclosures
> 
> 
> I have 4 cats, live in an area with coyotes, cougar, bad tempered raccoons, and have toyed with some of these ideas.
> 
> 
> I don't know why this website isn't working.  I was just on it.  Sorry



I love that website. We will be having cat fencing for our newbie. Using the company ProtectaPuss for its materials and putting it up ourselves.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> I love that website. We will be having cat fencing for our newbie. Using the company ProtectaPuss for its materials and putting it up ourselves.



Let me know how you get on with ProtectaPuss, please - it's the one I'm thinking of using. How's the new boy?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Here's one that is similar to my 'cat max' netting, but in the US http://www.catfence.com/index.htm


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> Let me know how you get on with ProtectaPuss, please - it's the one I'm thinking of using. How's the new boy?



Will do.


----------



## oggers86

He is settling in fine but the others are a bit wary and he gets lots of hisses and growls if he gets too close. They have just escaped from the madness of him tearing round like a mad thing shouting and gone outside where it is quiet.


----------



## fuzzymummy

fuzzymummy said:


> Hi, check out this website, it has lots of examples of cat enclosures fencing, etc.  Some are pretty wild!  www.catsofaustralia.com/cat-enclosures
> 
> 
> I have 4 cats, live in an area with coyotes, cougar, bad tempered raccoons, and have toyed with some of these ideas.
> 
> 
> I don't know why this website isn't working.  I was just on it.  Sorry


Here's another place that my vet told me about.  They had the brochures.  www.habitathaven.com


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Nothing has been decided as of yesterday. How can you not be able to decide if you want your babies back??? I don't get it.



it's absolutely baffling! I go away for a few days and it kills me to leave my babies. so I don't think we on this forum are cut from the same cloth as these people....


----------



## Cindi

God I hope not. I would feel compelled to lay down in traffic.








Candice0985 said:


> it's absolutely baffling! I go away for a few days and it kills me to leave my babies. so I don't think we on this forum are cut from the same cloth as these people....


----------



## oggers86

Introductions are not going so well, both cats staying outside refusing to come in. Am going back to square one and separating them for a few days before we begin again slowly.


----------



## Cindi

Thankfully this guy is on the other side of the Country or he would be mine. Blind and has CH. Look at the face!!!!!  I can't stand it. I'm sure he will be adopted quickly.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Thankfully this guy is on the other side of the Country or he would be mine. Blind and has CH. Look at the face!!!!!  I can't stand it. I'm sure he will be adopted quickly.



I want him already. Poor little man.


----------



## Cindi

and his name is Herman.     Anyone in Colorado looking for a young orange boy?








clevercat said:


> I want him already. Poor little man.


----------



## Echoes

I don't know about anybody else, but sometimes roadkill really bothers me.  Especially when it's a a rabbit I've probably talked to more than once.   I see a lot of deer, raccoons and possum out here in the country.  Deer are really a problem at certain times of the year.

But today I found a rabbit in front of my house and I'm pretty sure it's one that sat in my front yard that I would talk to as I walked by.

Oh well.


----------



## Cindi

It bothers me a lot too. Sometimes I get teary if it's a cat. 








Echoes said:


> I don't know about anybody else, but sometimes roadkill really bothers me.  Especially when it's a a rabbit I've probably talked to more than once.   I see a lot of deer, raccoons and possum out here in the country.  Deer are really a problem at certain times of the year.
> 
> But today I found a rabbit in front of my house and I'm pretty sure it's one that sat in my front yard that I would talk to as I walked by.
> 
> Oh well.


----------



## Kalos

Cindi said:


> and his name is Herman.     Anyone in Colorado looking for a young orange boy?




Aww he looks like a little beaten up lion. I hope he gets a furever home soon.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> and his name is Herman.     Anyone in Colorado looking for a young orange boy?



awww Herman is beautiful, I hope he finds a home soon. what is CH?


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> and his name is Herman.     Anyone in Colorado looking for a young orange boy?



Is Buzzy close by? Maybe she could pack him up and ship him to me.  My cats would be furious---LOL



Echoes said:


> I don't know about anybody else, but sometimes roadkill really bothers me.  Especially when it's a a rabbit I've probably talked to more than once.   I see a lot of deer, raccoons and possum out here in the country.  Deer are really a problem at certain times of the year.
> 
> But today I found a rabbit in front of my house and I'm pretty sure it's one that sat in my front yard that I would talk to as I walked by.
> 
> Oh well.




I cry when I read about roadkill. It is so bad that I don't bother putting on mascara until I get to work.  
I have only seen one deer hit.........my gawd.  The freeways and roads around here have that deer caution sign but I had never in all my years ever seen one.


----------



## Cindi

CH (cerebellar hypoplasia) is a disease that effects motor skills. They are sometimes called Wobbly Cats. My CH girl has a mild case and walks like she is a bit drunk. Her head will shake if she focuses on something like doing the butt wiggle and getting a toy. It is adorable to watch when it is mild. Severe cases can't walk or feed themselves. I am on the fence about quality of life for severe cats. I can't watch the videos. They make me too sad.






Candice0985 said:


> awww Herman is beautiful, I hope he finds a home soon. what is CH?


----------



## leasul2003

Echoes said:


> I don't know about anybody else, but sometimes roadkill really bothers me.  Especially when it's a a rabbit I've probably talked to more than once.   I see a lot of deer, raccoons and possum out here in the country.  Deer are really a problem at certain times of the year.
> 
> But today I found a rabbit in front of my house and I'm pretty sure it's one that sat in my front yard that I would talk to as I walked by.
> 
> Oh well.


 
Today, I was driving home on some backroads with a speed limit of 55mph. And I hit a squirrel. I always swerve when I see them. I love them and they always make me laugh. But today I couldn't swerve because I would have to cross into oncoming traffic and would have hit another car head on. Needless to say, I immediately started sobbing and called my husband. I cried for at least an hour and even now tear up.


----------



## Echoes

Always bothers me when I hit a squirrel.  Funny little things.  Sometimes you just can't avoid them though.

I don't understand why they run across the road in front of you, where they're clear, then quickly run back in front of you again.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi where in CO is he?? There is an awesome cat rescue in Fort Collins (I always forget the name) that does great work. His little snaggle tooth is killing me. 

Roadkill gets to me sometimes too. I usually make a point to look the other way if I can tell it is road kill before I get to it. A couple weeks ago there was something on the Interstate on my drive to work and I refused to look a it, but I swear there was a dog collar in the road about 20 yards up from it. I couldn't look at that spot for days. In the summertime the prairie dogs come out in full force and will randomly jump in front of my car. I squeeze my eyes shut tight and pray I don't hit one.


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> Is Buzzy close by? Maybe she could pack him up and ship him to me.  My cats would be furious---LOL
> .



I am right next door to CO!


----------



## Cindi

I'm not sure exactly where he is but he is at  MaxFund No-Kill Animal Shelter and Adoption Center. He is available for adoption. I just want to kiss and hug and squeeze him. 
LOL






buzzytoes said:


> Cindi where in CO is he?? There is an awesome cat rescue in Fort Collins (I always forget the name) that does great work. His little snaggle tooth is killing me.
> 
> Roadkill gets to me sometimes too. I usually make a point to look the other way if I can tell it is road kill before I get to it. A couple weeks ago there was something on the Interstate on my drive to work and I refused to look a it, but I swear there was a dog collar in the road about 20 yards up from it. I couldn't look at that spot for days. In the summertime the prairie dogs come out in full force and will randomly jump in front of my car. I squeeze my eyes shut tight and pray I don't hit one.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> I'm not sure exactly where he is but he is at  MaxFund No-Kill Animal Shelter and Adoption Center. He is available for adoption. I just want to kiss and hug and squeeze him.
> LOL



If he is at Max Fund, he is in Denver, and a very lucky guy.  They do great work and give the disabled critters the help they need to live happy lives in good homes.


----------



## Cindi

I'm glad to hear it. He is too cute not to get a good home even with his disabilities. I will post an update when/if I hear something. 





cats n bags said:


> If he is at Max Fund, he is in Denver, and a very lucky guy.  They do great work and give the disabled critters the help they need to live happy lives in good homes.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> If he is at Max Fund, he is in Denver, and a very lucky guy.  They do great work and give the disabled critters the help they need to live happy lives in good homes.



When I one day win the lottery I will have a place just like this. I hope he finds a wonderful home very soon.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Cindi said:


> Thankfully this guy is on the other side of the Country or he would be mine. Blind and has CH. Look at the face!!!!!  I can't stand it. I'm sure he will be adopted quickly.


omg he is wonderful!  Those beat up toms get to me every time.  They always seem to be the most affectionate animals.  He reminds me of my cat Willie who had frilly ears from frostbite and a snaggle tooth.  I hope someone adopts him, they will never regret it.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Echoes said:


> Always bothers me when I hit a squirrel.  Funny little things.  Sometimes you just can't avoid them though.
> 
> I don't understand why they run across the road in front of you, where they're clear, then quickly run back in front of you again.


I think it's because they are going back to where they were safe before, unfortunately that usually means back into another car.  Poor little things.  Where I live we have tons of squirrels and it really bothers me when people don't even slow down.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Cindi said:


> It bothers me a lot too. Sometimes I get teary if it's a cat.


I have a story about my cats.  In the spring of 2009 I lost one of my kitty's to cancer.  He had been a stray for many years.  His name was Willie and he had a bent neck -  the vet said it was the result of a bad infection.  He was scarred with frilly ears and broken teeth; beat up but beautiful.  he was an absolute joy and I was so sad to lose him.  


I had also been feeding another stray for several months, a gorgeous long haired tabby who was becoming more and more comfortable around us.  I had built him a box that was insulated and filled with straw.  He slept in it every night but he wouldn't come in the house.  One morning, he wasn't there so I drove around to see if I could find him.  He never showed the next day either so I went further afield and eventually found him on the road.  He had been so close to having a safe loving home and then he was gone.  In the space of about 2 weeks I lost two cats.  They are both buried in my back yard.


About a week later I was driving to my dad's house and coming up on the other side of the road I could see an animal lying on the road, a small black cat.  I thought, oh no, please people, don't drive over it so that the owners won't even recognize it.  I decided to turn around and move the poor thing to the side of the road so the owners could claim it.  


Coming down the road was an 18 wheeler and I didn't know what I would find after that.  I turned around and came up to the body and got out.  I stopped the car coming toward me while I went to move the cat and then thought, omg, this cat is alive!!  It had been scrunched down while all the vehicles had passed over it, even that big 18 wheeler.  When the cars stopped it got up like a shot and ran into some bulrushes.  It crouched on top of all the broken reeds and looked at me with the biggest, googliest eyes I'd ever seen.  I picked it up and brought it into my car.  


I took it to the humane society and they were astonished at the fact she had no injuries at all.  I kept thinking about her and finally went back a couple of days later and brought her home.  She is probably the most touchy-feely cat we've ever had the pleasure of owning.  Her name is Vivo and she just can't get enough affection.  She is madly in love with our dog who has to put up with her snuggling and licking and puddling with her feet, the dog looks so woebegone, we say "Zoe, she loves you so much!".


I hate seeing animals on the road, whether they are wild or not.  And now after the experience with Vivo I always slow down if I can to see if they really are gone.  It drive my husband crazy.


----------



## buzzytoes

What an incredible story!!


----------



## Hally

Just reading all your animal stories.  

My 7 yr. old chihuahua is shedding like crazy.  In January he developed SARDS (sudden acquired retina degeneration) and he was completely blind within a few days.  I took him to the vet as soon as I realised his sight was rapidly diminishing and they confirmed that his pupils were not responding to light.  I then took him to an animal ophthalmologist and the vet there told me he would not regain his sight and there was nothing I could have done to prevent it.  Sadly, the dog's sight is gone before most people realise what is happening so it is shocking to the dog and the owner.  It has been a huge adjustment for both of us but he is doing well.  

It's not common so I don't want anyone reading this to panic.  

I am adding krill oil to his food and I am hoping it will help with the excessive shedding.


----------



## gazoo

fuzzymummy said:


> Hi, check out this website, it has lots of examples of cat enclosures fencing, etc.  Some are pretty wild!  www.catsofaustralia.com/cat-enclosures
> 
> 
> I have 4 cats, live in an area with coyotes, cougar, bad tempered raccoons, and have toyed with some of these ideas.
> 
> 
> I don't know why this website isn't working.  I was just on it.  Sorry


Thank you to everyone for the cat netting/fencing suggestions.

We've had so many storms, bigger and bigger branches were torpedoing our yard and we feared soon it would be our house.  We had a tree removal company come out this past week and they removed 10 trees that were overhanging our house.  They worked all day and the noise terrified both Wembley and Hagar to the point that they haven't even walked near a window.  The wood chipper going all day long didn't help either.  I'm sure it's not a permanent thing for them, but the reprieve from Wembley's gotta get out NOW angst has been nice.  We're looking into completely enclosing the yard, since we're semi-fenced with woods one one side.  When we get a dog in the future, we'd need to do that anyway.  Meanwhile I will keep researching cat fencing, and quietly mourn my missing trees.  :cry:


----------



## fuzzymummy

gazoo said:


> Thank you to everyone for the cat netting/fencing suggestions.
> 
> We've had so many storms, bigger and bigger branches were torpedoing our yard and we feared soon it would be our house.  We had a tree removal company come out this past week and they removed 10 trees that were overhanging our house.  They worked all day and the noise terrified both Wembley and Hagar to the point that they haven't even walked near a window.  The wood chipper going all day long didn't help either.  I'm sure it's not a permanent thing for them, but the reprieve from Wembley's gotta get out NOW angst has been nice.  We're looking into completely enclosing the yard, since we're semi-fenced with woods one one side.  When we get a dog in the future, we'd need to do that anyway.  Meanwhile I will keep researching cat fencing, and quietly mourn my missing trees.  :cry:


So sorry you had to lose so many trees.  Do you live in an area where you have real winters?  I wonder whether you will see a change in how much you home will heat up without the shade from the trees.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hally said:


> Just reading all your animal stories.
> 
> My 7 yr. old chihuahua is shedding like crazy.  In January he developed SARDS (sudden acquired retina degeneration) and he was completely blind within a few days.  I took him to the vet as soon as I realised his sight was rapidly diminishing and they confirmed that his pupils were not responding to light.  I then took him to an animal ophthalmologist and the vet there told me he would not regain his sight and there was nothing I could have done to prevent it.  Sadly, the dog's sight is gone before most people realise what is happening so it is shocking to the dog and the owner.  It has been a huge adjustment for both of us but he is doing well.
> 
> It's not common so I don't want anyone reading this to panic.
> 
> I am adding krill oil to his food and I am hoping it will help with the excessive shedding.



You know you must post pictures now.  I am finding that an animal's disability is always harder on the human than the animal. We could all take a lesson from how quickly they adapt to losing an ability or body part!


----------



## buzzytoes

Another week, another trip to the vet. Haley had a cut on her pad last night and even though I wrapped it, it was still bleeding this morning. Figured she might need more sophisticated care than just the basics so here we are. You know it's bad when the vet says "Again? We just saw you!" Oh well. At least it's nothing serious and now she will get to spend the day at work with me!


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia scared me to death the other day! I put some Advantage flea stuff on her but because she was so wiggly and cat's skin is so loose, I ended up putting it on her shoulder instead of the back of her neck. So of course she licked at the spot and immediately started foaming at the mouth and looking like she was about to have a convulsion or something! Being an over-reactive pet mommy I scooped her up and rushed her to the sink to try and wash it off while my husband calmly read the package insert, which warned that the medicine has a bitter taste and will cause "excessive salivation" if the animal licks it. By the time I got her to the sink the drooling had stopped, of course. The next morning she clearly didn't feel well and I was sure she had poisoned herself but she snapped out of it in a couple of hours, thank goodness. I was envisioning my Crazy Cat Lady self having to take her to the vet with the vague symptom of "not acting right", lol.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> I am finding that an animal's disability is always harder on the human than the animal. We could all take a lesson from how quickly they adapt to losing an ability or body part!



This is so true; I had a dog with severe epilepsy that one day had a seizure and went completely blind.  It was 5 days before I realized it he acted so normal!  Unfortunately I had to put him down because I could handle one affliction or the other, but his epilepsy was very severe, very ill-controlled.  I just couldn't handle it all.  He was only 4 and one of the happiest dogs I ever knew.  Isn't it always that way...


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Another week, another trip to the vet. Haley had a cut on her pad last night and even though I wrapped it, it was still bleeding this morning. Figured she might need more sophisticated care than just the basics so here we are. You know it's bad when the vet says "Again? We just saw you!" Oh well. At least it's nothing serious and now she will get to spend the day at work with me!


oh Buzzytoes. It does seem to come in waves. I went twice in one day to the vet with 2 different cats. I had just gotten home with Vincent and noticed Phoenix acting strange. Then he yawned and I saw his tongue torn in half you probably remember my post its all healed now. I hope Haley will be ok, keep us updated please.


----------



## vinbenphon1

chessmont said:


> This is so true; I had a dog with severe epilepsy that one day had a seizure and went completely blind.  It was 5 days before I realized it he acted so normal!  Unfortunately I had to put him down because I could handle one affliction or the other, but his epilepsy was very severe, very ill-controlled.  I just couldn't handle it all.  He was only 4 and one of the happiest dogs I ever knew.  Isn't it always that way...


I can only imagine how difficult something like this would be, Chessmont. I am lucky that (at the moment: touch wood) all 3 of mine are healthy and normal&#8230; Well the jury is still out on Bennett, lol. We joke all the time about him having ADHD and touretes syndrome, because he runs around like an idiot and never shuts up.


----------



## Hally

buzzytoes said:


> Another week, another trip to the vet. Haley had a cut on her pad last night and even though I wrapped it, it was still bleeding this morning. Figured she might need more sophisticated care than just the basics so here we are. You know it's bad when the vet says "Again? We just saw you!" Oh well. At least it's nothing serious and now she will get to spend the day at work with me!



How's Haley?  When I cut my dog's nails and one bleeds a bit I put some cornstarch on it.  

You are right about a dog with disabilities.  I was devastated!  Thankfully he was never coddled which is easy to do with a small dog.  I always treated him like a big dog (within reason ) and made sure he was independent.  I think that has helped him adjust to his blindness.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hally said:


> How's Haley?  When I cut my dog's nails and one bleeds a bit I put some cornstarch on it.
> 
> You are right about a dog with disabilities.  I was devastated!  Thankfully he was never coddled which is easy to do with a small dog.  I always treated him like a big dog (within reason ) and made sure he was independent.  I think that has helped him adjust to his blindness.



She is just fine. Unhappy that her foot is wrapped but loved all the attention she got at work yesterday. Vet said there was a hole in it but they flushed it and nothing came out. She is on antibiotics just in case and goes back in five days to get unwrapped and make sure it looks okay.


----------



## Hally

Awww.  I'm glad she is okay.

Here is a photo of Diego.  You can't tell he is blind by looking at his eyes.


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww Diego is a cutie!!!


----------



## leasul2003

madamefifi said:


> Sylvia scared me to death the other day! I put some Advantage flea stuff on her but because she was so wiggly and cat's skin is so loose, I ended up putting it on her shoulder instead of the back of her neck. So of course she licked at the spot and immediately started foaming at the mouth and looking like she was about to have a convulsion or something! Being an over-reactive pet mommy I scooped her up and rushed her to the sink to try and wash it off while my husband calmly read the package insert, which warned that the medicine has a bitter taste and will cause "excessive salivation" if the animal licks it. By the time I got her to the sink the drooling had stopped, of course. The next morning she clearly didn't feel well and I was sure she had poisoned herself but she snapped out of it in a couple of hours, thank goodness. I was envisioning my Crazy Cat Lady self having to take her to the vet with the vague symptom of "not acting right", lol.


 
Cats!! So full of drama. I swear they love to torture their servants (us) just so they can amuse themselves.


----------



## Hally

buzzytoes said:


> Aww Diego is a cutie!!!



Thank you.


----------



## buzzytoes

Darius went to the Bridge today, and it feels quite sudden even though we had preparing for a few years now. DH texted me this afternoon "please come home" and I knew exactly why. He was lethargic and just out of it today and very weak. He was fine yesterday. DH did not want him to suffer anymore and so he said his goodbyes and I took him to the vet. This picture was taken while we were waiting. The window was open and he was looking outside at the sights and sounds. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## chessmont

oh buzzy I'm sorry


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry, Buzzy. Even when you know it's coming it is always a horrible shock. ((((HUGS))))  Play hard at The Bridge sweet boy. You are well loved.


----------



## vinbenphon1

So sorry to hear this Buzzy&#8230; I hope you can find comfort in your memories&#8230;


----------



## poopsie

Oh Buzzy I am so very sorry. Such a beautiful boy...........that picture just breaks my heart :cry:


----------



## clevercat

Oh Buzzy - I read this and cried. I am so very sorry. Darius, you were loved very, very much. Such a beautiful boy. Play hard up at the Bridge, little man. {{{hugs}}} buzzy.


----------



## cats n bags

I am so sorry about Darius leaving for the Bridge.  Play hard little dude.


----------



## Candice0985

Buzzy I'm so sorry to hear about Darius, rest peacefully little guy and frolic up at the bridge you are so loved!


----------



## ILuvShopping

So sorry buzzy  

That's a great last photo of him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks ladies. It's been a long time coming but I am heartbroken for DH. Darius was his soulmate and I am not sure how long it will take him to feel okay again.


----------



## Hally

Oh, Buzzy, I'm sorry for your loss.  It's so hard to say good bye.


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Darius went to the Bridge today, and it feels quite sudden even though we had preparing for a few years now. DH texted me this afternoon "please come home" and I knew exactly why. He was lethargic and just out of it today and very weak. He was fine yesterday. DH did not want him to suffer anymore and so he said his goodbyes and I took him to the vet. This picture was taken while we were waiting. The window was open and he was looking outside at the sights and sounds. He will be sorely missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605559



I am so very sorry, *Buzzy*. :cry:


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm so sorry  
Losing a furbaby is always heartbreaking.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Thanks ladies. It's been a long time coming but I am heartbroken for DH. Darius was his soulmate and I am not sure how long it will take him to feel okay again.



It might be more of a "girl thing," but would it help your DH to plant a tree or something in the yard in honor of Darius?

eta:  The photo reminded me so much of Chris LeDoux's Western Skies.  I felt like Darius was collecting all of the memories of home to take with him across the bridge.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> It might be more of a "girl thing," but would it help your DH to plant a tree or something in the yard in honor of Darius?
> 
> eta:  The photo reminded me so much of Chris LeDoux's Western Skies.*  I felt like Darius was collecting all of the memories of home to take with him across the bridge.*


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> It might be more of a "girl thing," but would it help your DH to plant a tree or something in the yard in honor of Darius?
> 
> eta:  The photo reminded me so much of Chris LeDoux's Western Skies.  I felt like Darius was collecting all of the memories of home to take with him across the bridge.



That made me cry.
Buzzy - sending you more hugs.


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> It might be more of a "girl thing," but would it help your DH to plant a tree or something in the yard in honor of Darius?
> 
> eta:  *The photo reminded me so much of Chris LeDoux's Western Skies.  I felt like Darius was collecting all of the memories of home to take with him across the bridge*.



I will have to make sure I don't listen to that song anytime soon! I haven't shown the pic to DH yet - I figure I will wait awhile before I do. We had him cremated so DH will get his ashes back, and I had them do a sandstone paw print so he will have that as well. I bought the supplies to do painted paw prints a few weeks ago and now I am kicking myself because I never got around to doing it. I wasn't sure if DH might want to get a tattoo of his paw print but hopefully they can use the sandstone imprint if he decides to do that. I am trying to just keep quiet and let him tell me what he needs but that goes against everything that is typical of my behavior unfortunately.


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> Darius went to the Bridge today, and it feels quite sudden even though we had preparing for a few years now. DH texted me this afternoon "please come home" and I knew exactly why. He was lethargic and just out of it today and very weak. He was fine yesterday. DH did not want him to suffer anymore and so he said his goodbyes and I took him to the vet. This picture was taken while we were waiting. The window was open and he was looking outside at the sights and sounds. He will be sorely missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605559



I'm so sorry buzzy *hugs*


----------



## ILuvShopping

I was hoping to use my cat's clay pawprint for a tattoo if i ever decide to get one.  But holy moly they did a crap-tastic job on it!  So it would have to be an implied print lol


----------



## leasul2003

Aww.. buzzy I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## chessmont

I had a bad dream last night though parts of it were good.  I dreamed my gate was left open and my dogs got out - that was bad.  But they got rounded up and it was all my dogs from 10 years ago-ish that are long gone.  It was so wonderful to see some of them again and bury my face in their fur,  Especially one, about whom I had not ever dreamed about and he was one of my favorites.  It was so weird.  None of my current dogs were in it, just the ones that were gone.  It was so bittersweet.


----------



## renza

chessmont said:


> I had a bad dream last night though parts of it were good.  I dreamed my gate was left open and my dogs got out - that was bad.  But they got rounded up and it was all my dogs from 10 years ago-ish that are long gone.  It was so wonderful to see some of them again and bury my face in their fur,  Especially one, about whom I had not ever dreamed about and he was one of my favorites.  It was so weird.  None of my current dogs were in it, just the ones that were gone.  It was so bittersweet.




How wonderful that you got to see them in your dream! I know just what you mean. I usually wake up crying after seeing my past dogs in my dreams but even if the dream ended with them going away again (even my dreams have unhappy endings!) I was so happy to see them or pet them again.


----------



## leasul2003

The hubby and I are going on vacation together for the first time since we have gotten Bella and Jasper. We would have loved to had someone stay at the house with all three of the cats, but since I'm still fairly new to the area I don't know that anyone to do that. 

Because Shelby can't be left out with the other two that complicates things even more. Our next door neighbor agreed to come in and feed the kids and change the cat litter. But we were very worried that he might accidentally let Shelby out or Bella into Shelby's room. That would be disastrous. 

So ultimately we are going to board Bella and Jasper with the vet and Shelby will stay home with the neighbor's help. Problem solved, right?  Then why am I still really worried about the kids? I know they will be in great hands. They will have their own kitty condo with several levels to play and sleep on. They will be let out to play in a cat room with toys. And they will be at their vet in case anything happens. But I'm still worried. I'm like a new mother leaving her infant for the first time. Ok just had to get that out there.  

Am I crazy?


----------



## Cindi

Leasul, there is no way not to worry. No matter how great your arrangements are you are going to worry. The only thing you can do it make sure everyone has a way to contact you in the event of a problem and check in often. I worry every time I go on vacation and I have a great pet sitter and my mom lives in the attached in-law suite so she is here several time a day every day to pet the babies and make sure they are not too lonely. You are not crazy. Or not any more crazy than the rest of us. LOL


----------



## Cindi

Happy Mother's Day to all the fur moms. I hope your day is filled with lots of petting and purring and love and no sign of "The Monsters" anywhere.


----------



## clevercat

I love that, Cindi - thank you for posting!


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

I so agree with that Cindi. My DH sends me flowers "from the boys" every year&#8230; because I'm their furless mum.


----------



## leasul2003

I'm lucky enough to have friends and family  that understand how much my babies mean to me and they always wish me a happy Mother's Day. The kids on the other hand. They're just like human kids. Love on me in the morning to get what they want and then off they go to fight over toys and get into trouble.


----------



## fuzzymummy

leasul2003 said:


> The hubby and I are going on vacation together for the first time since we have gotten Bella and Jasper. We would have loved to had someone stay at the house with all three of the cats, but since I'm still fairly new to the area I don't know that anyone to do that.
> 
> Because Shelby can't be left out with the other two that complicates things even more. Our next door neighbor agreed to come in and feed the kids and change the cat litter. But we were very worried that he might accidentally let Shelby out or Bella into Shelby's room. That would be disastrous.
> 
> So ultimately we are going to board Bella and Jasper with the vet and Shelby will stay home with the neighbor's help. Problem solved, right?  Then why am I still really worried about the kids? I know they will be in great hands. They will have their own kitty condo with several levels to play and sleep on. They will be let out to play in a cat room with toys. And they will be at their vet in case anything happens. But I'm still worried. I'm like a new mother leaving her infant for the first time. Ok just had to get that out there.
> 
> Am I crazy?


I have 4 cats and 1 dog.  The dog Zoe and Vivo my miracle cat go to live with my daughter; two cats, Oliver and Roscoe stay at home and my neighbour comes in twice a day to feed them plus I leave about 5 litter trays out in the basement plus 5 more (thank God for dollar stores) already made up with litter in garbage bags and my daughter changes them.  The last cat, an aging stray, enjoys her stay at the vets where everyone makes a fuss over her.


My neighbour comes in through the front door where there is a vestibule with another door so Oliver doesn't make a mad dash for the outdoors if she comes in the back door.  I call home regardless where I am every couple of days, to check on them.  Sure, I worry but we all need our down time too.  It's perfectly natural to worry.


----------



## poopsie

Bad fires here today. Thankfully the animal center was evacuated safely 

http://www.cbs8.com/story/25507977/bernardo-fire-animal-information


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Bad fires here today. Thankfully the animal center was evacuated safely
> 
> http://www.cbs8.com/story/25507977/bernardo-fire-animal-information



Ugh, how frightening. Stay safe, poopsie, DBF and fur family!


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina needs all your good thoughts and prayers. She has not been feeling well the past few days but last night she sniffed her dinner and ran away. I am hoping it is just something else wrong in her mouth. She had a dental 6 months ago and had a tooth removed. The vet said her teeth were really bad. If the food is making her feel sick that would be a much more serious problem. So please send "bad tooth" vibes her way. At 18 -19 any other diagnosis could be fatal. I have been thinking of worst case scenarios all day. Liver failure, Pancreatitis, kidney failure. UGH!!!! She has a vet appointment at 4:00. Hurry up 4:00!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sabrina needs all your good thoughts and prayers. She has not been feeling well the past few days but last night she sniffed her dinner and ran away. I am hoping it is just something else wrong in her mouth. She had a dental 6 months ago and had a tooth removed. The vet said her teeth were really bad. If the food is making her feel sick that would be a much more serious problem. So please send "bad tooth" vibes her way. At 18 -19 any other diagnosis could be fatal. I have been thinking of worst case scenarios all day. Liver failure, Pancreatitis, kidney failure. UGH!!!! She has a vet appointment at 4:00. Hurry up 4:00!



Please Sabrina, just have a bad tooth, little one. Cindi, I know how you will be feeling. Sending you both good thoughts, white light and prayers. This little girl has been through so much...


----------



## gazoo

Sending Sabrina big wavy vibes from my household.


----------



## Candice0985

good vibes for Sabrina coming your way! I hope it's just a bad tooth, or even better maybe she just needs to toot some sparkles?


----------



## cats n bags

Sending positive mojo to Sabrina.


----------



## Cindi

Thank you very much ladies. I never thought a diagnosis of Stomotitis would be a positive but it is much better than the alternatives. She will have to have all of her teeth pulled. I couldn't believe the state of her gums. They were bright red. She just had a dental 6 months ago. The surgery is scheduled for Friday. Poor little angel. :cry:  Please keep her in your thoughts on Friday. And me too please. I am going to try not to pace a hole in my carpet waiting to hear that she is awake.


----------



## clevercat

Oh Cindi, it's going to be a long two days...
Keeping paws, fingers and claws crossed here...sending good kitteh ju-ju from across the Pond. {{{ hugs }}}


----------



## abs914

I found a dog I might be interested in adopting but I learned that the rescue group isn't a non-profit. Is that okay? Only asking because I've noticed most rescues make it clear on their websites that they are non-profit and I don't want to support someone who may have the wrong intentions.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Thank you very much ladies. I never thought a diagnosis of Stomotitis would be a positive but it is much better than the alternatives. She will have to have all of her teeth pulled. I couldn't believe the state of her gums. They were bright red. She just had a dental 6 months ago. The surgery is scheduled for Friday. Poor little angel. :cry:  Please keep her in your thoughts on Friday. And me too please. I am going to try not to pace a hole in my carpet waiting to hear that she is awake.



Oh no. My thoughts are with you Cindi and poor Sabrina. It just makes me so sad when we find something wrong with our fur babies the thought of how long they have been in pain or been feeling ill before they show enough signs that worry us. 

Get well soon Sabrina


----------



## buzzytoes

abs914 said:


> I found a dog I might be interested in adopting but I learned that the rescue group isn't a non-profit. Is that okay? Only asking because I've noticed most rescues make it clear on their websites that they are non-profit and I don't want to support someone who may have the wrong intentions.



What rescue is it? I don't think I'd really call them a "rescue" if they are for profit - the two ideals don't exactly go hand in hand. I have heard that there has been a recent crop up of "rescues" that actually purchase dogs from puppy mills to sell. Really that's what I would be worried about, especially knowing that you are looking for a breed that is rather common in puppy mills because they are so popular. It might just be that it's a new rescue and they haven't completed their 501c3 paperwork to actually become a nonprofit yet.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Thank you very much ladies. I never thought a diagnosis of Stomotitis would be a positive but it is much better than the alternatives. She will have to have all of her teeth pulled. I couldn't believe the state of her gums. They were bright red. She just had a dental 6 months ago. The surgery is scheduled for Friday. Poor little angel. :cry:  Please keep her in your thoughts on Friday. And me too please. I am going to try not to pace a hole in my carpet waiting to hear that she is awake.



Glad it's at least the lesser of the few evils. Hope she comes through surgery just fine!


----------



## abs914

buzzytoes said:


> What rescue is it? I don't think I'd really call them a "rescue" if they are for profit - the two ideals don't exactly go hand in hand. I have heard that there has been a recent crop up of "rescues" that actually purchase dogs from puppy mills to sell. Really that's what I would be worried about, especially knowing that you are looking for a breed that is rather common in puppy mills because they are so popular. It might just be that it's a new rescue and they haven't completed their 501c3 paperwork to actually become a nonprofit yet.




It's called Tri-State All Breed Rescue. The woman at the rescue said the owner of the dog drives trucks and can't take care of the pup due to her hours. 

I called the animal shelter near the rescue to find out information because there wasn't much online. The woman I spoke to said they don't know much, only that it's not a non-profit and that they don't work together with them.


----------



## buzzytoes

Reading her Petfinder page it sounds like she is just a one man operation - not someone I would really classify as a rescue. She probably only takes in a couple of dogs at a time, if she is respnsible. If not she could be a hoarder.  I didn't see any bad stuff pop up immediately when you Google her name. If she isn't on Animal Control's radar that is probably an okay thing because it means she at least isn't on their bad list. I would just ask for some kind of proof of spay/neuter and vaccines. Here in Wyo we can give most of the vaccines at our shelter but an actual vet has to do rabies. Not sure if it is the same everywhere.


----------



## Cindi

Red Paw, the rescue I foster for, has put together a montage for their 2 year reunion. It shows the animals as they are rescued and then when they are reunited with their owners. I won't lie I was sitting here with tears running down my face. You will see quite a few familiar faces from the Foster thread. It is kinda long but you don't even notice. Check it out if you are interested.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_PdOYz980U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## abs914

Ok awesome. Thanks for your help. Not sure why I didn't think to google her name, only looked up the "rescue group". Hopefully she's not a hoarder because I just submitted an application. I'll definitely ask for further proof of vet visits.

Sorry about the Pens btw!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Red Paw, the rescue I foster for, has put together a montage for their 2 year reunion. It shows the animals as they are rescued and then when they are reunited with their owners. I won't lie I was sitting here with tears running down my face. You will see quite a few familiar faces from the Foster thread. It is kinda long but you don't even notice. Check it out if you are interested.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_PdOYz980U&feature=youtu.be


Thanks for sharing Cindi. All those little faces&#8230; always makes me cry too.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Red Paw, the rescue I foster for, has put together a montage for their 2 year reunion. It shows the animals as they are rescued and then when they are reunited with their owners. I won't lie I was sitting here with tears running down my face. You will see quite a few familiar faces from the Foster thread. It is kinda long but you don't even notice. Check it out if you are interested.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_PdOYz980U&feature=youtu.be






We sure could use them here.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> We sure could use them here.



I've been thinking of you and your neighbors around the fires in California.  I hope everyone can stay safe and the firefighters can get the help they need from the weather to stop the fires.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I've been thinking of you and your neighbors around the fires in California.  I hope everyone can stay safe and the firefighters can get the help they need from the weather to stop the fires.




Thank you :kiss:

Today is supposed to be the hottest, driest day yet. At least the winds have died down. I dug the extra cat carriers out and gassed up the car just in case. We only saw a little smoke yesterday, but better to be ready than not.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Thank you :kiss:
> 
> Today is supposed to be the hottest, driest day yet. At least the winds have died down. I dug the extra cat carriers out and gassed up the car just in case. We only saw a little smoke yesterday, but better to be ready than not.





Holding good thoughts for you - I know I keep saying it, but please stay safe! {{{hugs}}}


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

Keeping fingers and paws crossed here that you stay safe. I wish I could send you some of the torrential rain that is coming here tomorrow.  ((((HUGS))))






poopsie2 said:


> Thank you :kiss:
> 
> Today is supposed to be the hottest, driest day yet. At least the winds have died down. I dug the extra cat carriers out and gassed up the car just in case. We only saw a little smoke yesterday, but better to be ready than not.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi - how is Miss Sabrina doing today?


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Keeping fingers and paws crossed here that you stay safe. I wish I could send you some of the torrential rain that is coming here tomorrow.  ((((HUGS))))



Thank you! We'd take all we can get :rain:  It is scary how bad the drought is



clevercat said:


> Cindi - how is Miss Sabrina doing today?





Yes----how is herself doing?


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> Thank you :kiss:
> 
> Today is supposed to be the hottest, driest day yet. At least the winds have died down. I dug the extra cat carriers out and gassed up the car just in case. We only saw a little smoke yesterday, but better to be ready than not.



Hope you are staying safe! My grandpa lives at Casa Las Companas (I think) up on West Bernardo Rd. The fires came pretty close to them a couple of years ago but they never had to evacuate luckily.


----------



## Cindi

I think Sabrina is feeling better today. She was less than happy with me yesterday and hid under the bed all night and all this morning. She finally forgave me (I think, she doesn't know what is going to happen tomorrow) and is laying on the arm of her favorite chair looking mad. She did try to bite Gregg so her mouth must feel at least a little bit better.


----------



## buzzytoes

abs914 said:


> Ok awesome. Thanks for your help. Not sure why I didn't think to google her name, only looked up the "rescue group". Hopefully she's not a hoarder because I just submitted an application. I'll definitely ask for further proof of vet visits.
> 
> *Sorry about the Pens btw*!



They played like idiots. 

Keep us posted on a buddy for Dylan!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> I think Sabrina is feeling better today. She was less than happy with me yesterday and hid under the bed all night and all this morning. She finally forgave me (I think, she doesn't know what is going to happen tomorrow) and is laying on the arm of her favorite chair looking mad. She did try to bite Gregg so her mouth must feel at least a little bit better.


Poor button. Good luck for tomorrow Sabrina. hugs...


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I think Sabrina is feeling better today. She was less than happy with me yesterday and hid under the bed all night and all this morning. She finally forgave me (I think, she doesn't know what is going to happen tomorrow) and is laying on the arm of her favorite chair looking mad. She did try to bite Gregg so her mouth must feel at least a little bit better.



Good luck today, Sabrina!
Sending lots of love from BBT


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina is doing so well today I am second guessing going right to this treatment without trying anything else first. I was researching online ( I know bad idea) and they said pulling all the teeth should be a last resort. Many cats are treated with steroids and antibiotics and the problem actually clears up. Today Sabrina is acting like her normal self. She is even eating the dry food. If her mouth was hurting that much she wouldn't go near the dry, would she?? At 18 I am wondering if I couldn't just treat her with the steroid cream and ABs. They said long term use of steroids is bad for cats but at 18 there is no long term. I am thinking at the very least I want to get a second opinion. I also read that 20% of cats that get all their teeth pulled do not get rid of the disease. UGH! Any thoughts??





clevercat said:


> Good luck today, Sabrina!
> Sending lots of love from BBT


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sabrina is doing so well today I am second guessing going right to this treatment without trying anything else first. I was researching online ( I know bad idea) and they said pulling all the teeth should be a last resort. Many cats are treated with steroids and antibiotics and the problem actually clears up. Today Sabrina is acting like her normal self. She is even eating the dry food. If her mouth was hurting that much she wouldn't go near the dry, would she?? At 18 I am wondering if I couldn't just treat her with the steroid cream and ABs. They said long term use of steroids is bad for cats but at 18 there is no long term. I am thinking at the very least I want to get a second opinion. I also read that 20% of cats that get all their teeth pulled do not get rid of the disease. UGH! Any thoughts??


 
I've only just read this. If there is a chance to opt out of the op, I would consider it. We are managing Simon's dental and gum issues with long-term on again-off again use of ABs. Before he started the treatment he was drooling and uncomfortable, wouldn't touch wet food let alone dry. Now though - a different cat. Eating his dry food, his treats, no dribblng...
Good luck - I know how stressy and worrying this is.


----------



## leasul2003

I would also look at alternative options,if possible, as opposed to surgery. As you said long term steroids aren't great, but in my opinion that might be a better option. Shelby is 18 as we'll and has her kidney issues. But she also has horrible allergies. We've tried alternatives but always seem to go back to the steroids because that nets the best results. While I don't like to think about the bridge, I am also realistic about it. At 18 we have to think about palliative care and what makes them feel best right now as opposed to long term. At least that is how I weigh the pros and cons of healthcare for Shelby. Either way it's never easy.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks for the advice. I talked to the vet and she agreed to postpone the surgery due to Sabrina's improvement. The steroid shot lasts 1 month so I am going to bring her back in a month to talk about options. Long term steroid use can shorten a cat's life or cause Diabetes but at 18+ years old I think it is the better option than putting her through the surgery. There is a steroid cream applied to the ear that we can use long term. I can't pill Sabrina the wildcat but I can put cream in her ear. She could also have a shot once a month if the cream is not enough. She is happily napping on her chair and I am comfortable with my decision. If she declines or something changes I will revisit the surgery. For now she is doing well and that is all I can ask for. I just want to grab her and cuddle her up and hug and kiss her. I have to settle for a quick head petting and sitting near her.    She did purr when I put my head on her. The happiest sound in the world.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Thanks for the advice. I talked to the vet and she agreed to postpone the surgery due to Sabrina's improvement. The steroid shot lasts 1 month so I am going to bring her back in a month to talk about options. Long term steroid use can shorten a cat's life or cause Diabetes but at 18+ years old I think it is the better option than putting her through the surgery. There is a steroid cream applied to the ear that we can use long term. I can't pill Sabrina the wildcat but I can put cream in her ear. She could also have a shot once a month if the cream is not enough. She is happily napping on her chair and I am comfortable with my decision. If she declines or something changes I will revisit the surgery. For now she is doing well and that is all I can ask for. I just want to grab her and cuddle her up and hug and kiss her. I have to settle for a quick head petting and sitting near her.    She did purr when I put my head on her. The happiest sound in the world.



I'm glad you postponed it. Hopefully she will respond well to the steroid treatment. Please give her a scritchy by from me, if she will let you keep your fingers.
ETA - Well played, Sabrina. You have obviously picked up a few hints and tips to avoid teh vet from the Peanut(less) Brothers


----------



## Cindi

She actually headbutted my hand for petting. We are having a stormy day here with flash flooding and thunder storms. Maybe this is the first sign of the apocalypse?? 

If being nice is a ploy I will go along with it. LOL






clevercat said:


> I'm glad you postponed it. Hopefully she will respond well to the steroid treatment. Please give her a scritchy by from me, if she will let you keep your fingers.
> ETA - Well played, Sabrina. You have obviously picked up a few hints and tips to avoid teh vet from the Peanut(less) Brothers


----------



## leasul2003

I'm glad to hear you have a plan that will hopefully work well . Sounds like she's a pretty happy girl right now and feeling better. Give her a quick pet for me. 

I'm missing my 3 terribly right now since DH and I are visiting the in-laws. But apparently Jasper is being his typical sunny self and keeping everyone entertained. Bella is also very loving according to the sitters. The in-laws have 2 here that I can love on so that helps the homesickness some. But can't wait to see my 3 tomorrow.


----------



## buzzytoes

I was always worried about surgery for Darius as well, because the vet told me that there is the possibility that in the older cats, bacteria can get into the holes in the gums (from surgery) and kill them. It is not such a problem with the younger cats, but the older they get, the more of a risk it is. If it can be handled with steroids and she is eating fine then hopefully that will be all she needs! I am sure she is glad with your decision at least.


----------



## poopsie

So glad that Sabrina is better


----------



## poopsie

Check out these catios!     http://catioshowcase.com/


Best thing we ever did was enclose our patio so that the cats can get out of the house


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Check out these catios!     http://catioshowcase.com/
> 
> 
> Best thing we ever did was enclose our patio so that the cats can get out of the house



Oh these are lovely!Im so looking forward to getting ours done. I've taken the photos and the measurements, sending off for an estimate next week - can you imagine Missy, going for a stroll in the grounds of BBT...I can't wait!


----------



## Cindi

Kelsey's dog license renewal came in the mail today and I had to change her status to "passed away". That was a tough one.  :cry:


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Kelsey's dog license renewal came in the mail today and I had to change her status to "passed away". That was a tough one.  :cry:


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Kelsey's dog license renewal came in the mail today and I had to change her status to "passed away". That was a tough one.  :cry:




Aw geez....................


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi


----------



## leasul2003

I picked the kids up from the vet/kennel today after being on vacation. I think they have picked up colds. Both of them have been sneezing and poor Jaspy keeps rubbing at his nose very aggressively. I have some antibiotics from when Jasper was sneezy before. I'm thinking about starting them both on it until I can talk to the vet on Monday.


----------



## Cindi

Poor babies. I wouldn't use old antibiotics. You need to finish the bottle even if he seems better or he could development a resistance to the antibiotics. I would call their answering service and get someone to call you back. Someone should be on call in case of emergency. I hope they are feeling better soon.





leasul2003 said:


> I picked the kids up from the vet/kennel today after being on vacation. I think they have picked up colds. Both of them have been sneezing and poor Jaspy keeps rubbing at his nose very aggressively. I have some antibiotics from when Jasper was sneezy before. I'm thinking about starting them both on it until I can talk to the vet on Monday.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I picked the kids up from the vet/kennel today after being on vacation. I think they have picked up colds. Both of them have been sneezing and poor Jaspy keeps rubbing at his nose very aggressively. I have some antibiotics from when Jasper was sneezy before. I'm thinking about starting them both on it until I can talk to the vet on Monday.




Uh oh. Lady picked up a respiratory infection when she was spayed at the vet a few years back. She was just the carrier but Tucker got it really bad. He was the snottiest and sneeziest little guy. Hate when our babies get sick. 

I'd get him on something soon before it's full blown. Poor Jasper, Shelby and Bella!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Poor babies. I wouldn't use old antibiotics. You need to finish the bottle even if he seems better or he could development a resistance to the antibiotics. I would call their answering service and get someone to call you back. Someone should be on call in case of emergency. I hope they are feeling better soon.




I agree. If they got it from the vet hopefully they'll give you some antibiotics free of charge


----------



## leasul2003

I've got a call into the vet. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## leasul2003

In the meantime, Jasper is taking a nap on daddy's lap and in the most awkward pose.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> In the meantime, Jasper is taking a nap on daddy's lap and in the most awkward pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621109



What a handsome young man!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> In the meantime, Jasper is taking a nap on daddy's lap and in the most awkward pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621109




Aww Jasper is like a yogi with that pose. Feel better little cutie!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwww. Jasper loves his daddy. That is so sweet. I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## buzzytoes

Good gracious Jasper must have the longest legs in the world! What a handsome boy.


----------



## leasul2003

Thank you TPF aunties for de compleements. I know I is a hansum boy. My mommy says I is her stud.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> Thank you TPF aunties for de compleements. I know I is a hansum boy. My mommy says I is her stud.



Jasper is growing up!!  What a gorgeous kitty, *Leasul2003*!


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Kelsey's dog license renewal came in the mail today and I had to change her status to "passed away". That was a tough one.  :cry:



  Hugs, Cindi.


----------



## Cindi

When I took Sabrina to the vet I just had to grab a pic of these tulips. I wonder how they get them to grow so big and tall?? Aren't they pretty?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yes they are lovely. I thought there was a gag in the sign at first though heheheheh.


----------



## Cindi

:shame:  I just saw what you are talking about.    Too funny. I never noticed it before. 






vinbenphon1 said:


> Yes they are lovely. I thought there was a gag in the sign at first though heheheheh.


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yes they are lovely. I thought there was a gag in the sign at first though heheheheh.



I am still lost. What is the gag??


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I am still lost. What is the gag??



Me too! Tell us, tell us!


----------



## Cindi

On a smaller screen it kinda looks like someone is showing off their "doggy style" if you know what I mean. LOL  :shame:


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> On a smaller screen it kinda looks like someone is showing off their "doggy style" if you know what I mean. LOL  :shame:



my mind must be too clean...I still don't see it lol!!!


----------



## Cindi

Try checking out the pic on your smartphone. You can't really see it in the full size pic. Or maybe me and Vinbenphon1 have really filthy minds and are the only ones that can see it. LOL  








Candice0985 said:


> my mind must be too clean...I still don't see it lol!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I like to think I have the sense of humor of a 12 year old boy but apparently my imagination is not working in that way, even when I look on my phone. Darn it all. LOL


----------



## Cindi

My hubby saw it right away. His exact words: it looks like they are boffing.  Talk about 12 year old boy. LOL


----------



## leasul2003

So funny. I saw it right away even on my big screen. Then again I have a dirty mind.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I like to think I have the sense of humor of a 12 year old boy but apparently my imagination is not working in that way, even when I look on my phone. Darn it all. LOL



Ah yes, I see it now. You have to squint lol. Snicker-snort. Must get mind out of gutter.


----------



## poopsie

Mr Julius went to the groomers yesterday for a medicated baff and to get his mats shaved off. They gave him a Lion King cut---LOL!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Bald butt!!! I love lion cuts, I think they are hilarious. We need to get Diablo done since he has been yakking up furballs.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Mr Julius went to the groomers yesterday for a medicated baff and to get his mats shaved off. They gave him a Lion King cut---LOL!!!



Mr J!! Photo, please, of the rest of himself?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Mr J!! Photo, please, of the rest of himself?




I am trying. He is still not very confident of his new look, but I am hoping he will come out for food.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Mr Julius went to the groomers yesterday for a medicated baff and to get his mats shaved off. They gave him a Lion King cut---LOL!!!



_OMG!!!!   Julius!!!! :cry:

Someone whacked off all yer oringiness!    You is all PINKY!    I tells my Mum to make you new oringie sweater NAOW 

Poor guy...

although   Doofus   might look good sportin' teh widdle pink hiney...

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> _OMG!!!!   Julius!!!! :cry:
> 
> Someone whacked off all yer oringiness!    You is all PINKY!    I tells my Mum to make you new oringie sweater NAOW
> 
> Poor guy...
> 
> although   Doofus   might look good sportin' teh widdle pink hiney...
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _





LOl. We refer to it as creamsicle


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Mr J!! Photo, please, of the rest of himself?




Here he is!   I picked up a cute item from the $5 collar basket while I was there


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Here he is!   I picked up a cute item from the $5 collar basket while I was there



Oh I just love him! Hai Mr Julius! His skin looks great - as for teh bling, perfect with his new 'do!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh I just love him! Hai Mr Julius! His skin looks great - as for teh bling, perfect with his new 'do!





You can see some sore area on his shoulder. He is booked in for another soothing baff in two weeks. In the meantime I will enjoy teh blingy collar!


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie2 said:


> Mr Julius went to the groomers yesterday for a medicated baff and to get his mats shaved off. They gave him a Lion King cut---LOL!!!


too cute poopsie


----------



## pixiejenna

Back in January we adopted a older cat I want to say hes 7 or 8 years old a orange tabby named Harry. He was a bit weary at first but we didn't think much of it because we were his 3rd home in a 3 weeks. The rescue we adopted him from has two locations for cats inside pet store/doggy daycare.  He was at the doggy day care location but they just started a remodel of the building.  So then he was at a foster home for a week with one of the volunteers,  and then we adopted him a week later. He was a lot more independent than what we are use too and pretty much kept too himself the first few months hes been here. Our other cat Zorro very much tried to befriend him with no luck. After a while he kind of left him alone and stopped trying to be snuggle buds with him but we would occasionally catch them grooming each other whi2 we felt was a positive sign.  We know not all cats will get along and be snuggle buds and it can sometimes take a while for them to get into their rolls. Our vet has a few resident cats and it took abiut a year for them to be good with each other.

After about 2-3 months Harry has warmed up to us seeking out rubs but only in certain parts if the house,  in the hallway and on his spot on the sofa, and his morning wake up rubs. He still pretty much avoids the kitchen except for eating and only occasionally wilk come into the living room where we spend most of our time. We've noticed in the past few weeks he's been (imo) aggressively chasing & biting our other cat Zorro, a few times each week. Zorro is very much the B cat and very very gentle/passive( he was the B cat with his original big brother and after he passed we got him a little brother and he remained the B cat with him as well). This caught our attention because we hear Zorros cries when Harry is biting him,  and Zorro will generally run away and jump somewhere high. I think Harry has some arthritis based on how he moves around and other than the sofa he doesn't jump anywhere the sofa is also a bit lower than your average sofa.  Zorro is very much the quiet cat, he only recently in the past year after his second brother passed away became vocal. Generally the only time he's vocal is if he gets locked in a bedroom or the laundry room or if you step on his paw/tail of you dont see him. He also has IBS so he will cry if he's uncomfortable and is about to have diarrhea.  

Do you guys have any advice as to how to handle this new bout of aggressive behavior from our new old guy?  I hate to say it but I am considering retuning Harry to the rescue.  I'd hate to do it because I really love him, he has warmed up to me the most. But on the other hand I feel like I have to give my other guy priority over him he's our guy first and he still has IBS issues which started after his second brother passed.  Zorro also is down about a half a pound to a pound in the past month(my dad weighs him almost daily on our digital scale), he was only 8-9 pounds.  He was 10-11 pounds but lost a pound with each brother he lost. We've been doing holistic medicine since the typical pet meds didn't help. We've taken him to the vet and have started the traditional treatments for IBS again and are seeing some improvement. His blood work doesn't show anything different since last year. We half wonder if his new weight loss is due to stress from his brother chasing and biting him.  :/  Any thoughts on how to defuse this?


----------



## clevercat

pixiejenna said:


> Back in January we adopted a older cat I want to say hes 7 or 8 years old a orange tabby named Harry. He was a bit weary at first but we didn't think much of it because we were his 3rd home in a 3 weeks. The rescue we adopted him from has two locations for cats inside pet store/doggy daycare.  He was at the doggy day care location but they just started a remodel of the building.  So then he was at a foster home for a week with one of the volunteers,  and then we adopted him a week later. He was a lot more independent than what we are use too and pretty much kept too himself the first few months hes been here. Our other cat Zorro very much tried to befriend him with no luck. After a while he kind of left him alone and stopped trying to be snuggle buds with him but we would occasionally catch them grooming each other whi2 we felt was a positive sign.  We know not all cats will get along and be snuggle buds and it can sometimes take a while for them to get into their rolls. Our vet has a few resident cats and it took abiut a year for them to be good with each other.
> 
> After about 2-3 months Harry has warmed up to us seeking out rubs but only in certain parts if the house,  in the hallway and on his spot on the sofa, and his morning wake up rubs. He still pretty much avoids the kitchen except for eating and only occasionally wilk come into the living room where we spend most of our time. We've noticed in the past few weeks he's been (imo) aggressively chasing & biting our other cat Zorro, a few times each week. Zorro is very much the B cat and very very gentle/passive( he was the B cat with his original big brother and after he passed we got him a little brother and he remained the B cat with him as well). This caught our attention because we hear Zorros cries when Harry is biting him,  and Zorro will generally run away and jump somewhere high. I think Harry has some arthritis based on how he moves around and other than the sofa he doesn't jump anywhere the sofa is also a bit lower than your average sofa.  Zorro is very much the quiet cat, he only recently in the past year after his second brother passed away became vocal. Generally the only time he's vocal is if he gets locked in a bedroom or the laundry room or if you step on his paw/tail of you dont see him. He also has IBS so he will cry if he's uncomfortable and is about to have diarrhea.
> 
> Do you guys have any advice as to how to handle this new bout of aggressive behavior from our new old guy?  I hate to say it but I am considering retuning Harry to the rescue.  I'd hate to do it because I really love him, he has warmed up to me the most. But on the other hand I feel like I have to give my other guy priority over him he's our guy first and he still has IBS issues which started after his second brother passed.  Zorro also is down about a half a pound to a pound in the past month(my dad weighs him almost daily on our digital scale), he was only 8-9 pounds.  He was 10-11 pounds but lost a pound with each brother he lost. We've been doing holistic medicine since the typical pet meds didn't help. We've taken him to the vet and have started the traditional treatments for IBS again and are seeing some improvement. His blood work doesn't show anything different since last year. We half wonder if his new weight loss is due to stress from his brother chasing and biting him.  :/  Any thoughts on how to defuse this?



Ugh. Sorry you are going through this. I would separate them for a while - Zorro needs a space where he can feel safe. Plug Feliway into every room, keep things calm and then after a week or so, restart the introductions very gradually. I had to do this with Murphy when he joined the family so know how stressful it is. See if you can pick up a couple of books by Pam Johnson-Bennett, 'Cat v Cat, Keepng the peace in a multi-cat household' and 'Starting from Scratch - solving problems in your adult cat' - both go into great depth dealing with problems like the one you're going through. Good luck!


----------



## vinbenphon1

I agree with Clevercat on starting the intro again and doing some reading about it. Bear in mind also that if Harry does have arthritis he will be aggressive because he is in pain and Zorro is the one that is copping it. Take him to the vet for assessment and perhaps some treatment. I started a thread for pets and arthritis and have put some info and article links in there which may help (page 1 and 2).

Good luck pixiejenna


----------



## buzzytoes

Somehow I have forgotten to share my new work friend! This is Wilson/Reuger/Brutus (depending who you ask) and he is a 13 week old St. Bernard. He belongs to one of the guys at work so he gets to come in and hang out with me everyday. Mostly he just sleeps. I am not used to puppies that sleep the entire day! I guess it must be hard work to grow so big. I have taken him to Home Depot and Murdoch's a couple of times because they are pet friendly stores. Everyone falls instantly in love with him and how can you blame them??


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Somehow I have forgotten to share my new work friend! This is Wilson/Reuger/Brutus (depending who you ask) and he is a 13 week old St. Bernard. He belongs to one of the guys at work so he gets to come in and hang out with me everyday. Mostly he just sleeps. I am not used to puppies that sleep the entire day! I guess it must be hard work to grow so big. I have taken him to Home Depot and Murdoch's a couple of times because they are pet friendly stores. Everyone falls instantly in love with him and how can you blame them??
> View attachment 2634757
> 
> View attachment 2634758
> 
> View attachment 2634759



lol he's awesome! I love big working dogs, I grew up with newfs and they are just as lazy and sleepy. I don't remember ever having a newf puppy who was crazy, they sleep just as much as pups as they do as adults!

we've always made jokes that they are more inanimate carpet then newfie dog


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Somehow I have forgotten to share my new work friend! This is Wilson/Reuger/Brutus (depending who you ask) and he is a 13 week old St. Bernard. He belongs to one of the guys at work so he gets to come in and hang out with me everyday. Mostly he just sleeps. I am not used to puppies that sleep the entire day! I guess it must be hard work to grow so big. I have taken him to Home Depot and Murdoch's a couple of times because they are pet friendly stores. Everyone falls instantly in love with him and how can you blame them??
> View attachment 2634757
> 
> View attachment 2634758
> 
> View attachment 2634759




Ohemmcheese - look at that widdle face! And his cute red scarfie! 


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

What a cutie pie!


----------



## ILuvShopping

he's so adorable!!!!!

i keep trying to convince my boss we need an office dog or cat.  even the shelter i foster through has a new program where they want to let companies foster cats. my boss actually liked the idea but she didn't think our property management company would let us do it.  i said they're in chicago, we're 6 hours away, they'll never know


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Ohemmcheese - look at that widdle face! And his cute red scarfie!



He gets different colored scarves every day. His grandma has them for her dogs and he spends the night with her so she gives him different ones before he gets picked up in the morning. 



ILuvShopping said:


> he's so adorable!!!!!
> 
> i keep trying to convince my boss we need an office dog or cat.  even the shelter i foster through has a new program where they want to let companies foster cats. my boss actually liked the idea but she didn't think our property management company would let us do it.  i said they're in chicago, we're 6 hours away, they'll never know



We have had "yard dogs" but apparently they have never done well with all of the trucks in the yard. Mind you they have been herding dogs so they've tried to chase tires and that doesn't work out very well in the end. I would not be able to handle it if something like that happened so I haven't made too much noise about getting a new one. This guy stays inside, plus I imagine he will never be fast enough to chase much.


----------



## buzzytoes

Darius' remains are supposed to be back at the vet today. Not sure what DH will want to do with them. Hoping to hang his paw print up in the front of the house but I don't know what DH will do with his ashes. Sucky. Makes me miss seeing him cuddle with Teddy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Buzzytoes  My thoughts are with you and your DH today.


----------



## pixiejenna

clevercat said:


> Ugh. Sorry you are going through this. I would separate them for a while - Zorro needs a space where he can feel safe. Plug Feliway into every room, keep things calm and then after a week or so, restart the introductions very gradually. I had to do this with Murphy when he joined the family so know how stressful it is. See if you can pick up a couple of books by Pam Johnson-Bennett, 'Cat v Cat, Keepng the peace in a multi-cat household' and 'Starting from Scratch - solving problems in your adult cat' - both go into great depth dealing with problems like the one you're going through. Good luck!











vinbenphon1 said:


> I agree with Clevercat on starting the intro again and doing some reading about it. Bear in mind also that if Harry does have arthritis he will be aggressive because he is in pain and Zorro is the one that is copping it. Take him to the vet for assessment and perhaps some treatment. I started a thread for pets and arthritis and have put some info and article links in there which may help (page 1 and 2).
> 
> Good luck pixiejenna



Thanks for the advice.  I'll have to look into those books. I will have to give the reintroduction thing a try we'll have to clean out the office a bit before we give it a go. I never thought that the arthritis would cause Harry to be aggressive towards Zorro. I think he has it based on how he sits down and wags his tail hes a big tail wagger. We will probably hold off on taking him to the vet until we go on vacation because we board them there and then have our vet do a check up and blood work too.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Darius' remains are supposed to be back at the vet today. Not sure what DH will want to do with them. Hoping to hang his paw print up in the front of the house but I don't know what DH will do with his ashes. Sucky. Makes me miss seeing him cuddle with Teddy.





Hugs to both of you. 



How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Jbb924

buzzytoes said:


> Somehow I have forgotten to share my new work friend! This is Wilson/Reuger/Brutus (depending who you ask) and he is a 13 week old St. Bernard. He belongs to one of the guys at work so he gets to come in and hang out with me everyday. Mostly he just sleeps. I am not used to puppies that sleep the entire day! I guess it must be hard work to grow so big. I have taken him to Home Depot and Murdoch's a couple of times because they are pet friendly stores. Everyone falls instantly in love with him and how can you blame them??
> View attachment 2634757
> 
> View attachment 2634758
> 
> View attachment 2634759



He's gorgeous! I don't know how you get any work done. I would be all over him.


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Darius' remains are supposed to be back at the vet today. Not sure what DH will want to do with them. Hoping to hang his paw print up in the front of the house but I don't know what DH will do with his ashes. Sucky. Makes me miss seeing him cuddle with Teddy.



Hugs to you at this painful time.


----------



## poopsie

For every triumph a tragedy. 
I took Mr J in to see the vet this AM so that she could see how much progress he has made. We have been struggling with his skin condition/allergies for ages. He looks so good----the vet tech that always handles him said that if it wasn't for his cauliflower ears she never would have thought it was him. He got a new Seresto collar and a kenalog injection as I felt it would be easier than trying to pill him for  a  week.  While we were waiting to be checked out two guys came in holding a small kitty wrapped in a towel, saying that they needed to put her down. She was making little cries and it was all I could do to hold it together until I got into the car where I bawled like a baby all the way home.  I hope that she is safe  and warm up at The Bridge, poor little angel.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> For every triumph a tragedy.
> I took Mr J in to see the vet this AM so that she could see how much progress he has made. We have been struggling with his skin condition/allergies for ages. He looks so good----the vet tech that always handles him said that if it wasn't for his cauliflower ears she never would have thought it was him. He got a new Seresto collar and a kenalog injection as I felt it would be easier than trying to pill him for  a  week.  While we were waiting to be checked out two guys came in holding a small kitty wrapped in a towel, saying that they needed to put her down. She was making little cries and it was all I could do to hold it together until I got into the car where I bawled like a baby all the way home.  I hope that she is safe  and warm up at The Bridge, poor little angel.



Oh poopsie - poor little kitty. Play hard up at the Bridge, little one. Poor girl.
Well done Mr J - he must feel so much better now his skin isn't all itchy.
{{{ hugs }}} poopsie.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh poopsie - poor little kitty. Play hard up at the Bridge, little one. Poor girl.
> Well done Mr J - he must feel so much better now his skin isn't all itchy.
> {{{ hugs }}} poopsie.







yah........it's been a tough week


----------



## leasul2003

So sad about that poor little kitty.


----------



## Cindi

The most dangerous "Fake Belly Rub" cat of all time. 

Sabrina said come over here and give me a belly rub mommy.  

Sorry, not falling for it. LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> The most dangerous "Fake Belly Rub" cat of all time.
> 
> Sabrina said come over here and give me a belly rub mommy.
> 
> Sorry, not falling for it. LOL



Aww go on, Mum! You know you want to 
Also - Sabrina is looking great!


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> For every triumph a tragedy.
> I took Mr J in to see the vet this AM so that she could see how much progress he has made. We have been struggling with his skin condition/allergies for ages. He looks so good----the vet tech that always handles him said that if it wasn't for his cauliflower ears she never would have thought it was him. He got a new Seresto collar and a kenalog injection as I felt it would be easier than trying to pill him for  a  week.  While we were waiting to be checked out two guys came in holding a small kitty wrapped in a towel, saying that they needed to put her down. She was making little cries and it was all I could do to hold it together until I got into the car where I bawled like a baby all the way home.  I hope that she is safe  and warm up at The Bridge, poor little angel.



This is why I could never be a vet tech. I would want to cry and hug every case that comes in like that!


----------



## Cindi

That's how I ended up with my orange boy, Elliott. He was brought in to be put down and the vet wouldn't do it. Turns out they were letting their 5 year old poke and pull at the cat and he turned around and hit the kids hand with his mouth. Didn't actually bite but you know how some people are. I was waiting in the next exam room and the vet came in and asked me if I would take him. The owner agreed to give him up and paid for an exam and blood tests rather than euthanasia. Turned out he had Diabetes. I learned a lot from that cat even though he wasn't with me very long. He was the reason I was able to adopt and care for my Diabetic rescue Malcolm.
He was a sweet boy and I loved him very much. Cutest underbite you ever saw. 
Maybe the little kitten left with a new home instead of being put down.  ((((HUGS))))








poopsie2 said:


> For every triumph a tragedy.
> I took Mr J in to see the vet this AM so that she could see how much progress he has made. We have been struggling with his skin condition/allergies for ages. He looks so good----the vet tech that always handles him said that if it wasn't for his cauliflower ears she never would have thought it was him. He got a new Seresto collar and a kenalog injection as I felt it would be easier than trying to pill him for  a  week.  While we were waiting to be checked out two guys came in holding a small kitty wrapped in a towel, saying that they needed to put her down. She was making little cries and it was all I could do to hold it together until I got into the car where I bawled like a baby all the way home.  I hope that she is safe  and warm up at The Bridge, poor little angel.


----------



## Cindi

Yea right. You go right ahead. I will bring the car around for your trip to the hospital. 


She is doing so well. I am really happy with her improvement.  I just hope it continues.










clevercat said:


> Aww go on, Mum! You know you want to
> Also - Sabrina is looking great!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Yea right. You go right ahead. I will bring the car around for your trip to the hospital.
> 
> 
> She is doing so well. I am really happy with her improvement.  I just hope it continues.



I Lol'd at that - particularly as I just fell for Murphy's "scritch mah belleh, plllleeeereaaaasssseee Mum" and narrowly avoided losing a digit


----------



## poopsie

Mr Julius weighed in at 18.5 pounds!   I pull his food at night so he can't snack and he isn't a bowl cleaner like Squalley. I guess he just has big bones..............LOL


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Mr Julius weighed in at 18.5 pounds!   I pull his food at night so he can't snack and he isn't a bowl cleaner like Squalley. I guess he just has big bones..............LOL



Wow - he really IS a big hunka chunka kitteh!


----------



## Cindi

Don't feel bad my Artemis has him beat by almost 10 pounds.   If I pulled food at night they would probably eat me in my sleep.





poopsie2 said:


> Mr Julius weighed in at 18.5 pounds!   I pull his food at night so he can't snack and he isn't a bowl cleaner like Squalley. I guess he just has big bones..............LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> Mr Julius weighed in at 18.5 pounds!   I pull his food at night so he can't snack and he isn't a bowl cleaner like Squalley. I guess he just has big bones..............LOL



That is about what Fat Teddy weighs in at and I swear he only gets 1/4 c in the morning and 1/4 c at night. Yet somehow he never seems to lose weight. The vet wants him down to 15 lbs.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> That is about what Fat Teddy weighs in at and I swear he only gets 1/4 c in the morning and 1/4 c at night. Yet somehow he never seems to lose weight. The vet wants him down to 15 lbs.





I feel his pain.......................I am constantly bemused and enraged at my metabolism.  I watch what I eat and stay active but every year it seems I have to go up a size. Effin menopause ullhair:


----------



## buzzytoes

Here is your awww for the day!


----------



## poopsie

How does anything get done in the presence of such cuteness?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Here is your awww for the day!
> View attachment 2646106



I love his Monday scarfie! He is so precious.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Here is your awww for the day!
> View attachment 2646106



ermahgawd....so much kyootes!!! I just want to squeeze him!


----------



## leasul2003

I immediately started talking baby talk to my iPad when I saw that picture. He's so adorable!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> How does anything get done in the presence of such cuteness?



He sleeps most of the day away so it is actually quite easy. Except he has decided that under my desk (where he was for this pic) is his new favorite place and there's not much room down there for him!


----------



## shalomjude

buzzytoes said:


> Here is your awww for the day!
> View attachment 2646106



My goodness ... beyond cute .. such a beautiful face


----------



## buzzytoes

Today is our annual Bark in the Park event. We have a Paws n Sneakers 5K, wiener dog races, and this year a fetching competition. I had to be up at 4, and my brain would not let me sleep last night. I am going to be a zombie.

In other news, BIL's dog got hit by a car last night and broke her hip so good thoughts would be appreciated! They are out of town and someone else was staying at their house with the dogs so I'm not sure exactly what happened.


----------



## Pinkcooper

buzzytoes said:


> Today is our annual Bark in the Park event. We have a Paws n Sneakers 5K, wiener dog races, and this year a fetching competition. I had to be up at 4, and my brain would not let me sleep last night. I am going to be a zombie.
> 
> In other news, BIL's dog got hit by a car last night and broke her hip so good thoughts would be appreciated! They are out of town and someone else was staying at their house with the dogs so I'm not sure exactly what happened.



Hoping the best for your BIL'S pup! 

Just took this fella home last week. He's a boston terrier and absolutely adorable.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Today is our annual Bark in the Park event. We have a Paws n Sneakers 5K, wiener dog races, and this year a fetching competition. I had to be up at 4, and my brain would not let me sleep last night. I am going to be a zombie.
> 
> In other news, BIL's dog got hit by a car last night and broke her hip so good thoughts would be appreciated! They are out of town and someone else was staying at their house with the dogs so I'm not sure exactly what happened.



Oh no - good thoughts (lots of them) heading across the Pond.


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> In other news, BIL's dog got hit by a car last night and broke her hip so good thoughts would be appreciated! They are out of town and someone else was staying at their house with the dogs so I'm not sure exactly what happened.



Please keep us posted! Sending healing vibes his way.


----------



## leasul2003

Pinkcooper said:


> Hoping the best for your BIL'S pup!
> 
> Just took this fella home last week. He's a boston terrier and absolutely adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651727


 Too cute for words. When I was a kid I had a BT named Spike. He was the best dog ever.


----------



## buzzytoes

Pinkcooper said:


> Hoping the best for your BIL'S pup!
> 
> Just took this fella home last week. He's a boston terrier and absolutely adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651727



So cute!!!

Luna made it through surgery and is doing okay. Still don't have any details but hopefully will get to talk to BIL tomorrow when he picks up their other dog.


----------



## poopsie

Prayers needed for Little Boo. He was attacked sometime tonight. I have no idea what happened----I had dozed off and didn't hear a thing. KiKi had slipped out earlier so I went to go and get her back in. Boo spends a few hours with his outdoor girlfriend and usually comes in when I go to bed. There were gobs of fur at the end of the driveway and poor Boo was hiding under my other car. Both girl cats were fine. Boo is bleeding a bit. I left a message for the vets office to call me first thing. I despise the Emergency Vet service-----I would only take him there in the direst of dire emergencies.  Poor Boo is inside now, being tended by his indoor girlfriend.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Prayers needed for Little Boo. He was attacked sometime tonight. I have no idea what happened----I had dozed off and didn't hear a thing. KiKi had slipped out earlier so I went to go and get her back in. Boo spends a few hours with his outdoor girlfriend and usually comes in when I go to bed. There were gobs of fur at the end of the driveway and poor Boo was hiding under my other car. Both girl cats were fine. Boo is bleeding a bit. I left a message for the vets office to call me first thing. I despise the Emergency Vet service-----I would only take him there in the direst of dire emergencies.  Poor Boo is inside now, being tended by his indoor girlfriend.



Oh good - you got him in, I was worried he'd be out there all night. Where is the bleeding? Is he otherwise alert?
Prayers being sent to you and Boo. {{{ hugs }}}


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Prayers needed for Little Boo. He was attacked sometime tonight. I have no idea what happened----I had dozed off and didn't hear a thing. KiKi had slipped out earlier so I went to go and get her back in. Boo spends a few hours with his outdoor girlfriend and usually comes in when I go to bed. There were gobs of fur at the end of the driveway and poor Boo was hiding under my other car. Both girl cats were fine. Boo is bleeding a bit. I left a message for the vets office to call me first thing. I despise the Emergency Vet service-----I would only take him there in the direst of dire emergencies.  Poor Boo is inside now, being tended by his indoor girlfriend.



I hope Boo is doing better and will be OK.

 for you and an extra  for Boo.


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie2 said:


> Prayers needed for Little Boo. He was attacked sometime tonight. I have no idea what happened----I had dozed off and didn't hear a thing. KiKi had slipped out earlier so I went to go and get her back in. Boo spends a few hours with his outdoor girlfriend and usually comes in when I go to bed. There were gobs of fur at the end of the driveway and poor Boo was hiding under my other car. Both girl cats were fine. Boo is bleeding a bit. I left a message for the vets office to call me first thing. I despise the Emergency Vet service-----I would only take him there in the direst of dire emergencies.  Poor Boo is inside now, being tended by his indoor girlfriend.


Oh poopsie. Poor wittle boo&#8230; give plenty of kisses and cuddles as he tolerates. Keep us posted on how his faring tomorrow.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Today is our annual Bark in the Park event. We have a Paws n Sneakers 5K, wiener dog races, and this year a fetching competition. I had to be up at 4, and my brain would not let me sleep last night. I am going to be a zombie.
> 
> In other news, BIL's dog got hit by a car last night and broke her hip so good thoughts would be appreciated! They are out of town and someone else was staying at their house with the dogs so I'm not sure exactly what happened.


Oh no.. poor puppy.. I hope he is ok.

How is Missy Buzzytoes? Did she have her tumour removed?


----------



## poopsie

We are off to the vets. Boo is naturally withdrawn right now. He is so fluffy it is hard to tell, but I think his wounds are somewhere around his neck. Thank you for all the well wishes


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> We are off to the vets. Boo is naturally withdrawn right now. He is so fluffy it is hard to tell, but I think his wounds are somewhere around his neck. Thank you for all the well wishes



I hope Boo will be okay, poor guy


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> We are off to the vets. Boo is naturally withdrawn right now. He is so fluffy it is hard to tell, but I think his wounds are somewhere around his neck. Thank you for all the well wishes



Big hugs - please get well Boo.


----------



## Cindi

Poor little guy. Sending healing thoughts his way. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Boo!! I hope it looks worse than it is. The loss of hair always frightens me because you never know how much skin was actually involved.

Missy is fine, she licked one of her stitches out but I had our shelter manager (used to be a vet tech) look at it and she said just to put some Neosporin on it. It wasn't red and angry looking so I figured she would probably be okay. I am probably going to take Haley in for lump removal (again) next week. She has a fatty tumor in her chest and it has grown quite a bit in size. I know they are not scary like it might be cancer, but the lumps always concern me that they may grow into an organ or something and cause some weird damage. I am a worry wart. 

Stopped by BIL's last night to see Luna. The poor girl refused to stay laying down so she is walking very slowly towards me, crying the whole time, louder and louder. She is on pain meds but there is just so much damage that she will be in pain for quite a while. From the sounds of it, the vet took the entire top of her hip joint off, since I guess dogs do not have the same ball and socket hip joint that humans do. So she will have one leg permanently shorter than the other. IMO, at least it happened when she was still under a year old because at least her recovery time will likely be quicker than if she was an older dog. I guess the people who were taking care of her took her out to run her and somehow ran her over while they were running her. Still not really sure what happened. My heart just broke for her while I was petting her.


----------



## poopsie

Boo is not doing well and has been hospitalized. We are devastated.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poopsie. Did they find out exactly what his injuries are??


----------



## leasul2003

poopsie2 said:


> Prayers needed for Little Boo. He was attacked sometime tonight. I have no idea what happened----I had dozed off and didn't hear a thing. KiKi had slipped out earlier so I went to go and get her back in. Boo spends a few hours with his outdoor girlfriend and usually comes in when I go to bed. There were gobs of fur at the end of the driveway and poor Boo was hiding under my other car. Both girl cats were fine. Boo is bleeding a bit. I left a message for the vets office to call me first thing. I despise the Emergency Vet service-----I would only take him there in the direst of dire emergencies.  Poor Boo is inside now, being tended by his indoor girlfriend.


Oh my. Somehow I missed this post. Poor guy. I also just saw your other post about him staying the night at vet. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## chessmont

poopsie2 said:


> Boo is not doing well and has been hospitalized. We are devastated.



Oh I am so sorry - hoping for the best outcome possible


----------



## vinbenphon1

DH and I went through the emergency hospital thing on Wednesday night with Vincent. Couldn't get hold of our usual vet by 10:40pm so we decided not to wait any longer. He seemed to have terrible tummy pain so DH drove the 40 mins to hospital. We only have a 2 seater so I had to stay at home and wait frantically by the phone. 

The vet gave Vincent something to settle his tummy and some strong opiate type of pain relief that made him as high as a kite or nearly 24 hours. 

Bloods showed nothing unusual and in the morning we saw his doctor and he said if he didn't know about last night he would say nothing was wrong with him. The only thing the doctor suspects is that Vincent may have developed a sensitivity to meloxicam that he is having for OA.

So frightening&#8230; he seems to be constantly at the vets&#8230; I'm sure Vincent has had enough of it too, because he ran away from us last night when we were getting ready to go out for dinner. thought he was going on another road trip.


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie2 said:


> Boo is not doing well and has been hospitalized. We are devastated.



I hope Boo is ok Poopsie. He is in my thoughts today.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Poopsie. Did they find out exactly what his injuries are??





The vets are stymied.......all his bloods came back within the normal range and the x-rays didn't show anything. There was clearly a fight. there was urine and feces on some of the clumps of fur.  I found him huddled under the spare car. The vets were asking if it could have been a rattlesnake or spider bite as they can't figure out what is causing his lethargy. They have seen cats ripped to bits after a fight that were in 'better' shape. When I stopped in to see him he began to purr. Haven't heard from the overnight nur$e so I guess he is resting comfortably. I will stop in and visit on my way to work.

Thank you everyone for all the well wishes


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie2 said:


> The vets are stymied.......all his bloods came back within the normal range and the x-rays didn't show anything. There was clearly a fight. there was urine and feces on some of the clumps of fur.  I found him huddled under the spare car. The vets were asking if it could have been a rattlesnake or spider bite as they can't figure out what is causing his lethargy. They have seen cats ripped to bits after a fight that were in 'better' shape. When I stopped in to see him he began to purr. Haven't heard from the overnight nur$e so I guess he is resting comfortably. I will stop in and visit on my way to work.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the well wishes


Is he an older cat Poopsie? When my boys have a massive scrap they just sleep for ages afterwards. I think it is the release of adrenalin and having that spent, they need rest to re-coup their batteries&#8230; I hope he gets to come home soon.


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Is he an older cat Poopsie? When my boys have a massive scrap they just sleep for ages afterwards. I think it is the release of adrenalin and having that spent, they need rest to re-coup their batteries I hope he gets to come home soon.




Boo was a stray. He was a junior when he showed up about 10-12 years ago. 
I hope he can come home too!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Wilson says Happy Friday TPF Aunties!!!


----------



## Cindi

^ I just want to cuddle him up and kiss him.


----------



## clevercat

Oh my, he is growing up fast, buzzy! He's so darn cute!


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> ^ I just want to cuddle him up and kiss him.



There is a lot of that happening here in a day. And face squooshies.


----------



## leasul2003

So cute!


----------



## Echoes

Not sure what's going on with my cat.

She seems healthy as far as eating, drinking and mobility.  No problems there that I can see.  Moves easily, able to jump up on the bed.  No sign of pain or discomfort.  But she lays in the same place almost all day.  Gets up only to go to her bowl or box.  I have several places set up by windows that she used to sit by so she could see out and get fresh air, but she hasn't used any of them in several days.  It's hot outside, but not excessively so.  She still purrs a lot, vision and hearing are good.  But she just seems to have lost interest in things and doesn't really play any more.

She's thin, but she always has been.  She was the runt of the litter and has never really bulked up much.  Svelt, kind of like a supermodel  .

I'm just afraid she's getting old.  Maybe depressed if that's possible.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Echoes said:


> Not sure what's going on with my cat.
> 
> She seems healthy as far as eating, drinking and mobility.  No problems there that I can see.  Moves easily, able to jump up on the bed.  No sign of pain or discomfort.  But she lays in the same place almost all day.  Gets up only to go to her bowl or box.  I have several places set up by windows that she used to sit by so she could see out and get fresh air, but she hasn't used any of them in several days.  It's hot outside, but not excessively so.  She still purrs a lot, vision and hearing are good.  But she just seems to have lost interest in things and doesn't really play any more.
> 
> She's thin, but she always has been.  She was the runt of the litter and has never really bulked up much.  Svelt, kind of like a supermodel  .
> 
> I'm just afraid she's getting old.  Maybe depressed if that's possible.


Cats do not normally display overt signs of pain&#8230; she could have arthritis in early stages. I have created a thread about pets and arthritis which people and myself have described our pets behaviour before an up to diagnosis of OA. I also have included some articles to help diagnosis and care as well as info about medications. I found Vincent was sleeping a lot more and not frequenting his usual spots and other small changes in his behaviour. I would put him on the bed and he stayed in that exact spot/position till I got up in the morning. How old is your cat? Experts say arthritis is common in cats 7+ in age.


----------



## Echoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Cats do not normally display overt signs of pain she could have arthritis in early stages. I have created a thread about pets and arthritis which people and myself have described our pets behaviour before an up to diagnosis of OA. I also have included some articles to help diagnosis and care as well as info about medications. I found Vincent was sleeping a lot more and not frequenting his usual spots and other small changes in his behaviour. I would put him on the bed and he stayed in that exact spot/position till I got up in the morning.* How old is your cat? *Experts say arthritis is common in cats 7+ in age.



8-10 at least.

My untrained eye doesn't detect anything unusual in the way she walks or moves that would indicate any kind of stiffness or tenderness.  She doesn't react in any way that would show pain or discomfort when I touch any leg or hip joints

Earlier today, I carried her out to one of her window perches that is padded with some towels..  She sat there for a minute or two, then jumped down, got some water from her bowl and went back to the bed and curled up.

Seems like if she was having any pain or discomfort, she would have stayed on the padded perch.


----------



## chessmont

I'd take her to the vet if you can.  I have caught issues with my pets just by small behavior differences, such as not laying where they usually do, and other things.  GL I hope your cat isn't sick.


----------



## leasul2003

Any kind of behavior change in sleeping patterns or locations may signal an illness. Cats are notorious for hiding their pain. My cat did not overtly show signs of arthritis initially but when the vet x-rayed her they did see she had arthritis. I would just have her checked out as a precaution. The best case is they say your being overprotective. No harm no foul.


----------



## Echoes

Earlier this afternoon, I opened a can of Salmon.  As usual, when she heard the can being opened, she came out to the kitchen.  Normally, she gets very vocal and almost dances a bit begging for it.  She did some of that, but more subdued.  I gave her a few bites like usual and she ate that.  Later I had a little ice cream and put a dab on a plate for her.  She lapped just a small bit, but no more instead of finishing it off.  I tried a small bit of milk which she normally goes nuts over -- sniffed it, but never touched it.

Just now I tried some tuna and she ate all that down fine.

I changed her box a couple of hours ago, so I'll know if she's used it at all over night. 

She's one of those that throws up every once in a while for some reason.  It's usually food, sometime more runny.  She did that a few minutes ago, but it was all almost clear.  Makes me wonder if she's eaten anything today other than those bits of fish.

Can't get her to any Vet until Monday at least and I'm not sure I can afford that.

I've never seen her like this and I'm wondering if she'll make it to Monday.

I just don't need this .....................


----------



## Echoes

Well, just after I posted that, I went to get her some more tuna with a little of her normal food mixed in.  I looked down and saw her walking through the hall to her box.  Checked on her and after she got done, she drank a bit out of her water bowl.  Came back to the bedroom, jumped up on the bed with no trouble and is eating the tuna/food mix.

So, I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Take your cat to the vet - I don't understand your resistance. The advise given here have reiterated to you that cats do not overtly display signs of pain or illness. I'm confused as to why your here asking for advise because it appears that you are not willing to listen to what others are saying and that you have no intention of doing anything about it. There is obviously something wrong with your fur baby because you have posted your concern about it.. so go to the vet&#8230;. if only for peace of mind.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ ditto


----------



## Echoes

Kidney failure.

Treatment unlikely to be successful.


I'll make a couple of other calls in the morning.  Otherwise, only a few days, maybe a week or two.  I have a place in the yard picked out; just need to get it ready.


----------



## clevercat

Echoes said:


> Kidney failure.
> 
> Treatment unlikely to be successful.
> 
> 
> I'll make a couple of other calls in the morning.  Otherwise, only a few days, maybe a week or two.  I have a place in the yard picked out; just need to get it ready.



Oh Echoes, I am so sorry.


----------



## Echoes

I've nodded off a couple of times, but I can't really sleep.

This is not just a pet.  I consider her almost a service animal of sorts that helps me deal with other issues.


----------



## clevercat

Echoes said:


> I've nodded off a couple of times, but I can't really sleep.
> 
> This is not just a pet.  I consider her almost a service animal of sorts that helps me deal with other issues.



I understand - I've read your posts about her in the past and it's clear to see she is very special to you. How does she seem today? My Bear, who passed earlier this year, he had kidney failure so I can understand what you are going through. I am a PM away if you need to vent. Wish there was something I could say that would be a comfort.


----------



## Echoes

Not good.  Doesn't move much.

There's no money either for any extended treatment considering it may not be effective and she may only last a few months at most.

If I knew she go peacefully and without discomfort, I'd just let her go naturally.  Yesterday was $200 and to put her down would be another $100 or so.

They talked about keeping her for a few days and giving fluids by IV to try and flush her out, but only gave her about a 20% chance of improvement.  At $100 per day or so, I don't see how I could do that.   It would be different if they were sure she'd last longer.  I've had too many other unexpected big expenses in the last couple of months. 

I've been reading about some assistance groups that will help with funding for this sort of thing, but there are application processes and waiting lists and the grants are only partial - probably not near enough.

I know most people can just go out and get another, but I'm not sure I can.  This one was such a perfect fit in so many ways.  I can't see how another would be any where near a similar fit.


----------



## clevercat

Echoes - is there a shelter near you? I'm not sure if it's the same in the US, but over here some of the shelters offer low cost veterinary treatment - it might be worth a try.


----------



## Echoes

I don't think the shelters here offer any treatment or services.


----------



## Echoes

:cry:


----------



## clevercat

Hopefully someone else will have some advice, meanwhile when Bear was in his last weeks I fed him A/D food - mixed it into a sloppy soup with warm water. It's really good to get that extra fluid in. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts.
ETA - just seen the photo - what a beautiful girl.


----------



## Echoes

She won't eat anything now.  She won't even touch the wet/soft food she nibbled on yesterday.


----------



## Echoes

I can't even begin to express how hard this is.  I would never say it's harder than it has ever been on anyone else.  We all have our thresholds, but it is without a doubt one of the hardest things I've ever dealt with.

The self blamegame is already setting in ... the 'what if?s'  What if I had her checked earlier?  What if this?  What if that?  Could I have saved her?  Would it have made any difference?  Is this hereditary?  Is is something I did?  Or didn't do?

This all makes me wonder if I should even consider another.  If I screwed up this time, will I screw up again?  Right now, I can't see going through this again.  I know some people have been through it several times, but I don't know how.


----------



## clevercat

Echoes said:


> I can't even begin to express how hard this is.  I would never say it's harder than it has ever been on anyone else.  We all have our thresholds, but it is without a doubt one of the hardest things I've ever dealt with.
> 
> The self blamegame is already setting in ... the 'what if?s'  What if I had her checked earlier?  What if this?  What if that?  Could I have saved her?  Would it have made any difference?  Is this hereditary?  Is is something I did?  Or didn't do?
> 
> This all makes me wonder if I should even consider another.  If I screwed up this time, will I screw up again?  Right now, I can't see going through this again.  I know some people have been through it several times, but I don't know how.



You haven't screwed up. The guilt, the second guessing, blaming yourself - it's all wrong but it's all natural. As one of those who has gone through it more times than I want to think about it, I know what you must be going through now. Your girl loves you, she wouldn't want you beating yourself up. Just sit with her a while, talk to her...
I keep checking back in and have been holding you in my thoughts all morning.


----------



## Cindi

You can't blame yourself. By the time something seems off it is already too late. I had the same problem with my dog, Angel. She was always very food motivated. She loved to eat. When she started turning her nose up at food she used to like I took her to the vet. They said it was kidney failure. I was heartbroken. I treated her. She spent days days at the vet and I learned how to give sub-q fluids at home. Now I really wish I had let her go when she was diagnosed. She was with me for about 6 more months but they were hard on her. When she wouldn't eat bacon ( her absolute favorite food) I said enough. My only regret was not letting her go sooner. I also played the blame game. I think we all do no matter the situation. There is nothing you did or didn't do. You could not have stopped it. If caught early SOMETIMES treatment will extend their life. Don't beat yourself up. If she is not eating at all she is telling you she's had enough. As hard as the decision is it is the right one. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I am here if you want to talk ((((HUGS))))





Echoes said:


> I can't even begin to express how hard this is.  I would never say it's harder than it has ever been on anyone else.  We all have our thresholds, but it is without a doubt one of the hardest things I've ever dealt with.
> 
> The self blamegame is already setting in ... the 'what if?s'  What if I had her checked earlier?  What if this?  What if that?  Could I have saved her?  Would it have made any difference?  Is this hereditary?  Is is something I did?  Or didn't do?
> 
> This all makes me wonder if I should even consider another.  If I screwed up this time, will I screw up again?  Right now, I can't see going through this again.  I know some people have been through it several times, but I don't know how.


----------



## cats n bags

Echoes said:


> I can't even begin to express how hard this is.  I would never say it's harder than it has ever been on anyone else.  We all have our thresholds, but it is without a doubt one of the hardest things I've ever dealt with.
> 
> The self blamegame is already setting in ... the 'what if?s'  What if I had her checked earlier?  What if this?  What if that?  Could I have saved her?  Would it have made any difference?  Is this hereditary?  Is is something I did?  Or didn't do?
> 
> This all makes me wonder if I should even consider another.  If I screwed up this time, will I screw up again?  Right now, I can't see going through this again.  I know some people have been through it several times, but I don't know how.



I'm sorry you are having to make this decision.  It is never easy, but it is the final act of kindness you can give a faithful and loving companion.  

Kidney failure is not uncommon, it can be managed for a while with fluids and special diet, but eventually there is nothing more you can do but to let them go across the bridge.  If there is nothing more you can do to help your cat, please call your vet and ask them about final arrangements.  If you have a good relationship with the vet, they will usually work with you on payment.  They don't want to see your kitty suffer any more than you do. 

Most shelters around here can offer euthanasia for a dying pet.  They may or may not let you take her body back home for burial.  I personally prefer to have it done at a vet clinic because it just seems less stressful for me and the pet, even if it isn't my own vet.


----------



## Echoes

The kicker is the crazy thing is still purring.

She won't eat.  She won't drink.  She did get off the bed a couple of hours ago to go to her box, but for the first time, I noticed she seems to be having trouble walking.  I was outside getting a place ready for her and when I came back in she was laying on the floor.  I picked her up to bring her back to the bed and the crazy thing was purring.


----------



## Cindi

Cats also purr to calm themselves when they are in pain or are upset. My vet said he had a cat come in with a horribly broken leg that was purring through the whole exam. Only you can say what your final indication will be. With me it was when she wouldn't eat her favorite food. I would talk to your vet. Hopefully she can help you with the decision. Ask her what she would do if it were her cat. 





Echoes said:


> The kicker is the crazy thing is still purring.
> 
> She won't eat.  She won't drink.  She did get off the bed a couple of hours ago to go to her box, but for the first time, I noticed she seems to be having trouble walking.  I was outside getting a place ready for her and when I came back in she was laying on the floor.  I picked her up to bring her back to the bed and the crazy thing was purring.


----------



## gazoo

Echoes said:


> Kidney failure.
> 
> Treatment unlikely to be successful.
> 
> 
> I'll make a couple of other calls in the morning.  Otherwise, only a few days, maybe a week or two.  I have a place in the yard picked out; just need to get it ready.




I am so very sorry to hear this.  I lost my first cat to kidney failure and it was heartbreaking and deeply traumatic.  The second guessing is brutal.  He purred until the last second he was alive as they were injecting him, which messed my head up.  Big hugs to you at this difficult time.  :cry:


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry Echoes.


----------



## Echoes

Clinic this morning concurred that there would be no long term beneficial result.


At least it was over in just a few minutes.


She was my grounding point.  My peace when everything else went sideways.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry.


----------



## buzzytoes

The Meanie had a little accident this weekend while trying to jump into the car. I was hoping she just pulled a muscle, but no she likes to do things in a big way and tore her cruciate. She also has a lump on her chest that is "firm" that they will remove while in there. I did not like the way the hardness felt but was hoping it was just my inexperienced fingers not knowing what I was doing. She goes in for surgery Thursday (Happy Birthday to me). Not a good Monday!


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry so many of you are having such tragedies and problems. (It seems like a lot, anyway) My thoughts go to all of you.


----------



## Cindi

Poor little girl and poor you! I hope the lump is just a fatty tumor and her surgery goes well. I will be thinking of you both on Thursday.


Happy Birthday!  





buzzytoes said:


> The Meanie had a little accident this weekend while trying to jump into the car. I was hoping she just pulled a muscle, but no she likes to do things in a big way and tore her cruciate. She also has a lump on her chest that is "firm" that they will remove while in there. I did not like the way the hardness felt but was hoping it was just my inexperienced fingers not knowing what I was doing. She goes in for surgery Thursday (Happy Birthday to me). Not a good Monday!


----------



## leasul2003

Echoes said:


> Clinic this morning concurred that there would be no long term beneficial result.
> 
> 
> At least it was over in just a few minutes.
> 
> 
> She was my grounding point.  My peace when everything else went sideways.



I am so sorry for your loss. As others said please don't blame yourself. My kitty was diagnosed with kidney disease by chance. The vet and all the research says that most of the time it is not caught until the kidneys have already lost about 80% of their function. Before that the routine tests don't show there is a problem. You would actually have to request a special test to get an earlier diagnoses.


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> The Meanie had a little accident this weekend while trying to jump into the car. I was hoping she just pulled a muscle, but no she likes to do things in a big way and tore her cruciate. She also has a lump on her chest that is "firm" that they will remove while in there. I did not like the way the hardness felt but was hoping it was just my inexperienced fingers not knowing what I was doing. She goes in for surgery Thursday (Happy Birthday to me). Not a good Monday!



Ugh! Thank goodness there is only one Monday per week.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Echoes said:


> I can't even begin to express how hard this is.  I would never say it's harder than it has ever been on anyone else.  We all have our thresholds, but it is without a doubt one of the hardest things I've ever dealt with.
> 
> The self blamegame is already setting in ... the 'what if?s'  What if I had her checked earlier?  What if this?  What if that?  Could I have saved her?  Would it have made any difference?  Is this hereditary?  Is is something I did?  Or didn't do?
> 
> This all makes me wonder if I should even consider another.  If I screwed up this time, will I screw up again?  Right now, I can't see going through this again.  I know some people have been through it several times, but I don't know how.



Echoes, please dont beat yourself up. Treat yourself with compassion and love. You did the best you could, I am sure you did. No matter how long we have our beloved animals with you it is never long enough, and each one takes a piece of our heart with them. 

Just like when we bring another into our life, our hearts get a little bigger. 

Try to go easy on yourself, and be kind to yourself. Your sweet Bear had a good life with you, and you with her. Not all kitties and their humans are as lucky. 

Maybe someday you will find another little kitty face that will pull your heart strings, or maybe not. Try to be open to everything, even the kindness of other humans in this hard time.  Or maybe a little meow you hear in the future that makes you think maybe you are ready again. 

I am so sorry Echoes, we all have been there, and we know how hard it is to face that empty space every day.


----------



## pixiejenna

We took my hunk harry to the vet today.  Last week I noticed a chunk of fur missing and it was red where it happened.  I figured that my guys must have gotten in a bad fight since they still don't get along. They are hit or miss every time we get close to separating them they seem to calm down.  It turned brown so I thought it was healing over. Then today I noticed it looked like more fur was missing and it was bright red again.  They didn't see anything that could be causing it like fleas so they think it's something internal possibly diabetes or something with his kidneys. They are running some blood work but because of the holiday we probably won't hear anything till Saturday at the soonest but most likely Monday.  When they were checking him over two of his front claws were growing into the pads. I feel so bad I had no idea he almost never let me touch them, he would always be really finicky about touching his paws or if you try to touch his back legs. I feel like such a bad cat mama   Our vet also think he's closer to 13 not 8 which was the estimate from the adoption agency.


----------



## vinbenphon1

_Originally Posted by Echoes



			I can't even begin to express how hard this is. I would never say it's harder than it has ever been on anyone else. We all have our thresholds, but it is without a doubt one of the hardest things I've ever dealt with.

The self blamegame is already setting in ... the 'what if?s' What if I had her checked earlier? What if this? What if that? Could I have saved her? Would it have made any difference? Is this hereditary? Is is something I did? Or didn't do?

This all makes me wonder if I should even consider another. If I screwed up this time, will I screw up again? Right now, I can't see going through this again. I know some people have been through it several times, but I don't know how.






			.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

_


> Oh Echoes, I am very saddened to hear that it has turned out like this.. :cry: It is such a distressing situation when cats hide their illnesses and pain so well from us until its too late. I know you felt unsure whether she was actually ill and taking her to vet, but please know that it isn't your fault. From my understanding, kidney problems hit hard and fast in cats. You are in my thoughts.
Click to expand...


----------



## buzzytoes

I know the power of the tPF Aunties so I am asking for good thoughts for my Meanie today. She has been dropped for surgery to repair her cruciate ligament, but honestly I am more worried about the lump they are removing. Hoping it is not cancer. She is my soul dog and I am not ready for anything to be seriously wrong with her. Thanks ladies!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> I know the power of the tPF Aunties so I am asking for good thoughts for my Meanie today. She has been dropped for surgery to repair her cruciate ligament, but honestly I am more worried about the lump they are removing. Hoping it is not cancer. She is my soul dog and I am not ready for anything to be seriously wrong with her. Thanks ladies!





I hate leaving them for surgery of any kind.  I hope it all goes well and the only worries are keeping her quiet so her leg can heal.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I know the power of the tPF Aunties so I am asking for good thoughts for my Meanie today. She has been dropped for surgery to repair her cruciate ligament, but honestly I am more worried about the lump they are removing. Hoping it is not cancer. She is my soul dog and I am not ready for anything to be seriously wrong with her. Thanks ladies!



I am keeping Meanie (I love that name) in my prayers. I am the same, hate leaving them for surgery, hate the endless hours until it's time to collect them...Good luck, Meanie! Powerful healing ju ju on it's way across the Pond.


----------



## Cindi

Waiting is the worst!!! Sending good thoughts for an easy surgery and a negative on the cancer sample.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> I am keeping Meanie (I love that name) in my prayers. I am the same, hate leaving them for surgery, hate the endless hours until it's time to collect them...Good luck, Meanie! Powerful healing ju ju on it's way across the Pond.



Her name is actually Haley, but she has earned her nickname. Loves humans and everyone falls in love with her when they meet her, but she is not so friendly to other four leggeds.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Her name is actually Haley, but she has earned her nickname. Loves humans and everyone falls in love with her when they meet her, but she is not so friendly to other four leggeds.



Isn't it your Burfday today?


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Isn't it your Burfday today?



Yes it is.


----------



## Cindi

Happy birthday!!!!!  I hope it's a great one.  





buzzytoes said:


> Yes it is.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Yes it is.



Happy Birthday Buzzy!


----------



## gazoo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Buzzy!


----------



## pixiejenna

Happy birthday buzzy! I hope the surgery goes well and a speedy recovery for meanie.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks ladies! Meanie is done with surgery. No damage to the meniscus, just completely blew the cruciate so that's good. The tumor was attached to a muscle, which is not good. Normal fatty tumors are usually in their own little capsule and come out easily. Could be sarcoma of some sort and will go out for biopsy Monday, which means I will probably not hear back until the 14th. I am glad, at least, that the vet didn't open her up and say "Yep this is Cancer for sure." I will just keep my fingers crossed! In the meantime she will have at least four weeks of recovery and is on her green bean diet to lose weight.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> I know the power of the tPF Aunties so I am asking for good thoughts for my Meanie today. She has been dropped for surgery to repair her cruciate ligament, but honestly I am more worried about the lump they are removing. Hoping it is not cancer. She is my soul dog and I am not ready for anything to be seriously wrong with her. Thanks ladies!


Meanie is in my thoughts today my fingers and toes are crossed for you both. Stay strong Buzzy


----------



## buzzytoes

Haley is home and I feel soooo bad for her. I am not sure if she is still drugged up or just in pain, but she only made it a few steps in the door before she laid down. I had to bring her water and her dinner, which she NEVER misses. She did eat most of it and drank some water but she really just doesn't want to move. I carried her upstairs and put her in her bed and that's where she has stayed. Hoping she feels better in the morning.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Haley is home and I feel soooo bad for her. I am not sure if she is still drugged up or just in pain, but she only made it a few steps in the door before she laid down. I had to bring her water and her dinner, which she NEVER misses. She did eat most of it and drank some water but she really just doesn't want to move. I carried her upstairs and put her in her bed and that's where she has stayed. Hoping she feels better in the morning.
> View attachment 2675354



Ohhh, poor little girl. Hopefully it's just the drugs working through her system. Get better, little girl!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Heal quickly little Haley so your mum doesn't fret too much.


----------



## poopsie

Happy Birthday Buzzy.........................hoping for good news regarding Meanie


----------



## madamefifi

Sending healing purrs and tail wags to Haley and happy birthday greeting to you, Buzzy!


----------



## Cindi

Probably just the anesthesia. Sabrina wasn't herself for a good 12 hours after her dental. Hopefully she will be herself in the morning.










buzzytoes said:


> Haley is home and I feel soooo bad for her. I am not sure if she is still drugged up or just in pain, but she only made it a few steps in the door before she laid down. I had to bring her water and her dinner, which she NEVER misses. She did eat most of it and drank some water but she really just doesn't want to move. I carried her upstairs and put her in her bed and that's where she has stayed. Hoping she feels better in the morning.
> View attachment 2675354


----------



## buzzytoes

Not much of an improvement this morning, so I am thinking she just must be really sore. She didn't want any bit of her breakfast, but was more than happy to eat the hot dog bits, turkey, and bacon that I had to wrap her pills in. She is very groany every time she moves. Still isn't walking much but more than she did last night at least. Mostly, I think she's just having a really hard time finding a comfortable position tonlay in.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Not much of an improvement this morning, so I am thinking she just must be really sore. She didn't want any bit of her breakfast, but was more than happy to eat the hot dog bits, turkey, and bacon that I had to wrap her pills in. She is very groany every time she moves. Still isn't walking much but more than she did last night at least. Mostly, I think she's just having a really hard time finding a comfortable position tonlay in.



Poor baby. Is she on pain meds?


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Poor baby. Is she on pain meds?



Yes she's on Tramadol. I can tell they have kicked in because she keeps getting up, which is more than she did last night. She just can't seem to find a comfy position to lay in.


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww poor pup, that must be hard not being able to get comfy with a bum leg. Her cast is cute, how long does she have to wear it for?


----------



## buzzytoes

pixiejenna said:


> Aww poor pup, that must be hard not being able to get comfy with a bum leg. Her cast is cute, how long does she have to wear it for?



I am not sure actually. I think 10 days. They were super busy when I went to pick her up and I forgot half the questions I had at the time. They are open tomorrow so I am going to call then and see when I need to bring her in for a check up. Recovery time is a month before they want her walking off leash, but I am not sure she has to actually wear the cast that long.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't know what to do with this Meanie. Today was a better day of her getting around. She was a little perky this morning, even came upstairs to her usual spot while I was in the bathtub. It's the first day she's ventured past ten feet into the house since she came home. Obviously she's feeling better. The problem is, the little stinker is refusing to eat her dog food!!! She has no problem eating cut up hot dog, deli turkey, and deli roast beef that I give her to disguise her pills. I have cooked her chicken and rice three times now, and she picks the chicken out and leaves the rice. I can't just keep feeding her chicken - she is supposed to be losing weight so that she won't strain her good leg during recovery. Any suggestions? Their dry food is Taste of the Wild, Pacific Stream formula.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I don't know what to do with this Meanie. Today was a better day of her getting around. She was a little perky this morning, even came upstairs to her usual spot while I was in the bathtub. It's the first day she's ventured past ten feet into the house since she came home. Obviously she's feeling better. The problem is, the little stinker is refusing to eat her dog food!!! She has no problem eating cut up hot dog, deli turkey, and deli roast beef that I give her to disguise her pills. I have cooked her chicken and rice three times now, and she picks the chicken out and leaves the rice. I can't just keep feeding her chicken - she is supposed to be losing weight so that she won't strain her good leg during recovery. Any suggestions? Their dry food is Taste of the Wild, Pacific Stream formula.



Whenever mine won't eat, I feed them AD - it's great for post-op too. 
Well played, little Meanie - making your mama give you the good stuff! I'm glad she seems brighter, Buzzy.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Whenever mine won't eat, I feed them AD - it's great for post-op too.
> *Well played, little Meanie - making your mama give you the good stuff! I'm glad she seems brighter, Buzzy*.



I know - I am convinced she is just being a brat at this point. Once she tastes a pill in something she will refuse to eat it. Wouldn't eat the bacon yesterday after she spit a pill out. She is one little stinker!


----------



## chessmont

Can you force feed her some A/D for a while?  I know it is no fun but if you have a lot of practice it goes pretty quickly.  Is she on any antibiotics that might be affecting appetite?  When my guys were on certain Abx there was no way no how I could get them to eat on their own.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> I know - I am convinced she is just being a brat at this point. Once she tastes a pill in something she will refuse to eat it. Wouldn't eat the bacon yesterday after she spit a pill out. She is one little stinker!



Do you think she might be having problems eating from her normal bowl?  Are you holding treats up high, but placing the dish down low?  Maybe changing the feeding station might help.  Meanie may be sore in her mouth from vent tubes during surgery in addition to sore body from the cast and operation itself.


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> Can you force feed her some A/D for a while?  I know it is no fun but if you have a lot of practice it goes pretty quickly.  Is she on any antibiotics that might be affecting appetite?  When my guys were on certain Abx there was no way no how I could get them to eat on their own.





cats n bags said:


> Do you think she might be having problems eating from her normal bowl?  Are you holding treats up high, but placing the dish down low?  Maybe changing the feeding station might help.  Meanie may be sore in her mouth from vent tubes during surgery in addition to sore body from the cast and operation itself.



She is on Tramadol for pain and Cephalexin for antibiotics. I have been feeding the treats by hand and she takes those fine, and when I fed her the chicken she ate it out of her bowl and seemed to eat fine. It is just the dry food she is refusing to eat. Maybe she is nauseous and it just doesn't smell good to her. Not sure.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm happy to report that the blood work for my hunk Harry came back all  normal, my vet was sure he has diabetes.  So no real reason as to why he lost bug hunk of fluff and had a sore.


----------



## gazoo

Well it looks like we're going to get our puppy finally, if everything continues to go well.  A male Irish Wolfhound.  I plan to remove my cat's free feeding before hand and feed them on a schedule as I can't have the puppy scarfing their food during the day.  Any tips would be appreciated.  I thought about putting their food on the counter top but Irish Wolfhounds can reach counters so that's not an option.  Hagar is now 14 months old, so I'm thinking he can be fed twice daily and Wembley is chunky so it shouldn't affect him too much.  But I'm worried.  The puppy doesn't come home until September so I have time to get things ready.  I'm preparing for Wembley to have a bad mood for another 12 months which is about how long he held a grudge when we brought Hagar home.  Wish me luck.  I'm exhausted from all the research and breeder interviews, but very exited to have a new baby in the house.


----------



## cats n bags

gazoo said:


> Well it looks like we're going to get our puppy finally, if everything continues to go well.  A male Irish Wolfhound.  I plan to remove my cat's free feeding before hand and feed them on a schedule as I can't have the puppy scarfing their food during the day.  Any tips would be appreciated.  I thought about putting their food on the counter top but Irish Wolfhounds can reach counters so that's not an option.  Hagar is now 14 months old, so I'm thinking he can be fed twice daily and Wembley is chunky so it shouldn't affect him too much.  But I'm worried.  The puppy doesn't come home until September so I have time to get things ready.  I'm preparing for Wembley to have a bad mood for another 12 months which is about how long he held a grudge when we brought Hagar home.  Wish me luck.  I'm exhausted from all the research and breeder interviews, but very exited to have a new baby in the house.



I have a couple of cats on special diets, and find that feeding them in their carriers is the easiest way to do it.  I have the hard pet taxis with one of those cushions in the bottom.  The carriers are always out and available when someone wants some "alone time" to rest and think about cat things.  It only took a few days to teach them to run into the carrier for meal times.

The bonus is that 99% of the time, getting shut in the carrier means good things.  1% of the time, well, a car ride may be involved.   :censor:


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Well it looks like we're going to get our puppy finally, if everything continues to go well.  A male Irish Wolfhound.  I plan to remove my cat's free feeding before hand and feed them on a schedule as I can't have the puppy scarfing their food during the day.  Any tips would be appreciated.  I thought about putting their food on the counter top but Irish Wolfhounds can reach counters so that's not an option.  Hagar is now 14 months old, so I'm thinking he can be fed twice daily and Wembley is chunky so it shouldn't affect him too much.  But I'm worried.  The puppy doesn't come home until September so I have time to get things ready.  I'm preparing for Wembley to have a bad mood for another 12 months which is about how long he held a grudge when we brought Hagar home.  Wish me luck.  I'm exhausted from all the research and breeder interviews, but very exited to have a new baby in the house.



that is so exciting! irish wolfhound puppies are ridiculously cute, I can't wait to see pictures of him! the puppies always look like mini old man wizards to me, like Dumbledore from Harry Potter lol!

hopefully Wembley and Hagar react well to him, the puppy will calm down pretty quickly so fingers crossed the process goes smoothly


----------



## gazoo

cats n bags said:


> I have a couple of cats on special diets, and find that feeding them in their carriers is the easiest way to do it.  I have the hard pet taxis with one of those cushions in the bottom.  The carriers are always out and available when someone wants some "alone time" to rest and think about cat things.  It only took a few days to teach them to run into the carrier for meal times.
> 
> The bonus is that 99% of the time, getting shut in the carrier means good things.  1% of the time, well, a car ride may be involved.   :censor:



Excellent idea.  Thank you!


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> that is so exciting! irish wolfhound puppies are ridiculously cute, I can't wait to see pictures of him! the puppies always look like mini old man wizards to me, like Dumbledore from Harry Potter lol!
> 
> hopefully Wembley and Hagar react well to him, the puppy will calm down pretty quickly so fingers crossed the process goes smoothly



I am beyond excited and quite nervous but in a good way.  The litter was born last week and so far they are thriving.  Will post photos as soon as I am able to meet him.  It will be a few weeks until we know which little man is ours, and he won't be coming home until he is 12 weeks old.  They are indeed quite wizardry looking.  My favorite thing for the last few months has been visiting the breeder and playing with her hounds and having them plop on me.  Total loves, every single one of them.  Even though they are HUGE! LOL


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> I am beyond excited and quite nervous but in a good way.  The litter was born last week and so far they are thriving.  Will post photos as soon as I am able to meet him.  It will be a few weeks until we know which little man is ours, and he won't be coming home until he is 12 weeks old.  They are indeed quite wizardry looking.  My favorite thing for the last few months has been visiting the breeder and playing with her hounds and having them plop on me.  Total loves, every single one of them.  Even though they are HUGE! LOL



this is why I love big working breeds, they are so chill, loving and laid back. great with cats too! when I lived at home Tucker would stand on his hind feet and smack our newf Sable in the face and she would just sigh and go back to sleep 

my mom and her BF have a little bichon and I never know what to do when I go over because she's always licking my feet and gets in between your legs when your walking, i'm not used to tiny dogs that are always at risk of being kicked when you're moving around! give me a Newf, St Bernard, wolfhound, mastiff, or great dane any day


----------



## gazoo

The bigger the gentler!  When we visit the breeder, she lives quite a ways from her gate and as we walk up to her house across a large deep lawn, she lets 5 of them go and they come running at us full speed with tails wagging and yet they split off around us and never knock anyone over, just come lean on us whilst wagging their butts.  It's heaven!  I can't quite believe it's around the corner to have such a thing every day in my own home.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> The bigger the gentler!  When we visit the breeder, she lives quite a ways from her gate and as we walk up to her house across a large deep lawn, she lets 5 of them go and they come running at us full speed with tails wagging and yet they split off around us and never knock anyone over, just come lean on us whilst wagging their butts.  It's heaven!  I can't quite believe it's around the corner to have such a thing every day in my own home.



it'll come up quickly! you're going to have such an array of cuties in your house. super fuzzy Hagar, wild exotic Wembley and your old wizard puppy name- TBD


----------



## gazoo

The naming debate is heated.  LOL  NOT loving names that DH wants.  *sigh*


----------



## buzzytoes

How exciting Gazoo! I feed one of our cats up in a window sill, but mostly that's just to keep the other cat away from eating his food. If you are feeding them twice a day, and teach the puppy early, I can't imagine it will be a problem. Our dogs only go in after Teddy is done eating because he always leaves a few stray kibbles in his bowl. I feed the cats and dogs at the same time though, so they are usually too distracted by their own food to pay attention to others. The carrier idea is a good one!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> The naming debate is heated.  LOL  NOT loving names that DH wants.  *sigh*



Oh gazoo how exciting! Can't wait for photos. So - what inappropriate names is DH coming up with??


----------



## clevercat

Buzzy - how is Miss Meanie getting along?


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Oh gazoo how exciting! Can't wait for photos. So - what inappropriate names is DH coming up with??



He loves "Marmite" (I gag every day that I spread it on DH's toast and refuse to call that name out countless times a day), "Bubba" and "Buford" which makes me roll my eyes.  I don't find any very dignified.   

As an Englishman, he thinks hillbilly names are hysterical.  My poor wolfhound.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> He loves "Marmite" (I gag every day that I spread it on DH's toast and refuse to call that name out countless times a day), "Bubba" and "Buford" which makes me roll my eyes.  I don't find any very dignified.
> 
> As an Englishman, he thinks hillbilly names are hysterical.  My poor wolfhound.



Lol - I hope you win this one, gazoo! Marmite, indeed...


----------



## Candice0985

lol oh no....DH is banned from naming your wolfhound! he needs something like Reginald aka Reggie for short or Fletcher, Forest, or Gallagher...all taken from here- I just typed in distinguished male dog names 

http://pets.htmlplanet.com/categ/male-british-isles.html


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> lol oh no....DH is banned from naming your wolfhound! he needs something like Reginald aka Reggie for short or Fletcher, Forest, or Gallagher...all taken from here- I just typed in distinguished male dog names
> 
> http://pets.htmlplanet.com/categ/male-british-isles.html



EEEK that is a WONDERFUL list!  Thank you!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> EEEK that is a WONDERFUL list!  Thank you!



no problem! I think the names on this list would fit wonderfully with a Wembley and a Hagar 

Bubba!?....psssstt!


----------



## Cindi

Oh I like Fletcher!!! You can grit your teeth and sound all snooty. Fletcher do fetch that ball please my good sir.   I can't wait to see pics of the big guy.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Oh I like Fletcher!!! You can grit your teeth and sound all snooty. Fletcher do fetch that ball please my good sir.   I can't wait to see pics of the big guy.



Lol  I like Clyde and I REALLY like Barkley.


----------



## Cindi

I like Barkley too!!! Also good for snooty sounding.   I imagine sounding like Mr Howell from Gilligan's Island. I know I am seriously dating myself here. LOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwA3AJPWphQ





clevercat said:


> Lol  I like Clyde and I REALLY like Barkley.


----------



## gazoo

Gawd I loved Gilligan's Island!  As a typical American, I'm crazy about English posh accents and even with my husband's sexy accent, Bubba and Buford aren't hitting the necessary swagger buttons.  

Fergal and Oswald were great until we met people that already had hounds that name.  I do promise you that it won't be Marmite though.  LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I like Barkley too!!! Also good for snooty sounding.   I imagine sounding like Mr Howell from Gilligan's Island. I know I am seriously dating myself here. LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwA3AJPWphQ



Ha! I remember Buzzy saying she thinks Phillip would sound like this!


----------



## Echoes

Cindi said:


> I imagine sounding like Mr Howell from Gilligan's Island.



Thurston might work,


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Oh I like Fletcher!!! You can grit your teeth and sound all snooty. Fletcher do fetch that ball please my good sir.   I can't wait to see pics of the big guy.


lol! I do this with my dads newf Gryphon- I stretch it out and say all snooty like grrrryyyphhieee oh gryphie where is your daaadddyyyy? 




clevercat said:


> Lol  I like Clyde and I REALLY like Barkley.


 I like these too, Clyde is cool!



Echoes said:


> Thurston might work,


I like this too, Echoes can I just say your profile picture of Bear is beautiful, this picture is a great one to remember your beautiful kitty cat


----------



## Candice0985

new pictures of Gryphon aka Gryphie- he just had his summer haircut 

pardon my Dad's empty house he is moving in a week!









see his crooked front teeth!? I always joke he needs doggie braces


----------



## leasul2003

I love the name Angus. So Irish hearty sounding.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> I am beyond excited and quite nervous but in a good way.  The litter was born last week and so far they are thriving.  Will post photos as soon as I am able to meet him.  It will be a few weeks until we know which little man is ours, and he won't be coming home until he is 12 weeks old.  They are indeed quite wizardry looking.  My favorite thing for the last few months has been visiting the breeder and playing with her hounds and having them plop on me.  Total loves, every single one of them.  Even though they are HUGE! LOL


How exciting Gazoo. Love big puppies Can you visit him now? It would be great if you could be involved from the beginning. I met Vincent when he was 2 days old (he fitted in the palm of my hand) and I visited the Breeders every week to interact with him which I believe is why he and I have such an amazing bond..


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> new pictures of Gryphon aka Gryphie- he just had his summer haircut
> 
> pardon my Dad's empty house he is moving in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2680101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680102
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680103
> 
> see his crooked front teeth!? I always joke he needs doggie braces



Hai Gryphie! What a cutie pie!


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> How exciting Gazoo. Love big puppies Can you visit him now? It would be great if you could be involved from the beginning. I met Vincent when he was 2 days old (he fitted in the palm of my hand) and I visited the Breeders every week to interact with him which I believe is why he and I have such an amazing bond..


that is so sweet! Vincent probably saw as his mom right away 



clevercat said:


> Hai Gryphie! What a cutie pie!


how are you feeling Clever?

he is a cutie, before he was neutered he was a terror....picture a big rambunctious newfie puppy that had alpha tendencies ruling over your parents house!

now he is so chill and a great dog, such a difference after neutering him lol.


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> new pictures of Gryphon aka Gryphie- he just had his summer haircut
> 
> pardon my Dad's empty house he is moving in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2680101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680102
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680103
> 
> see his crooked front teeth!? I always joke he needs doggie braces



What a doll.  Love his smile!


----------



## gazoo

vinbenphon1 said:


> How exciting Gazoo. Love big puppies Can you visit him now? It would be great if you could be involved from the beginning. I met Vincent when he was 2 days old (he fitted in the palm of my hand) and I visited the Breeders every week to interact with him which I believe is why he and I have such an amazing bond..



The breeder is very cautious about visitors until the pups are older due to fear of diseases brought in.  She's very protective and I appreciate that, but I do wish I could give them all hugs and smooches.


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> new pictures of Gryphon aka Gryphie- he just had his summer haircut
> 
> pardon my Dad's empty house he is moving in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2680101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680102
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680103
> 
> see his crooked front teeth!? I always joke he needs doggie braces



How old is he now?


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> How old is he now?



Gryph is 4  he was around 120 lbs from until about 3 years old. then my dad finally had him neutered (the way my dad treated it, you thought he was the one being neutered ) and since then he's put on some proper newf weight and he's sitting around 155lbs now. so he has finally filled out


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> Gryph is 4  he was around 120 lbs from until about 3 years old. then my dad finally had him neutered (the way my dad treated it, you thought he was the one being neutered ) and since then he's put on some proper newf weight and he's sitting around 155lbs now. so he has finally filled out



That's great that he was neutered a bit later.  I've been researching large breeds and found several studies that indicate early spay/neuter can be quite detrimental insofar as there are links that it triggers other issues and causes a shorter life span.  We've agreed not to neuter our new pup until 20-24 months.  I'm sure it will be a bumpy ride especially since I understand intact boys can smell a female in heat for a 5 mile radius.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Buzzy - how is Miss Meanie getting along?





She finally managed to get some breakfast down this morning so I expect her to be improving regularly now. I felt completely awful last night - I went to lift her up to carry her back up the stairs and I must have pulled on one of her incisions because she immediately turned her head and tried to get her mouth on me to stop me from what I was doing. I must have apologized about 32 times in five minutes.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> She finally managed to get some breakfast down this morning so I expect her to be improving regularly now. I felt completely awful last night - I went to lift her up to carry her back up the stairs and I must have pulled on one of her incisions because she immediately turned her head and tried to get her mouth on me to stop me from what I was doing. I must have apologized about 32 times in five minutes.



Aww poor girl - poor you, too. Norton's back legs were playing up the other night and he hissed at me when I moved him. I immediately ran to the fridge to get him some cheese and a piece of ham by way of an apology!
I'm glad Meanie is eating again and showing signs of improvement.


----------



## buzzytoes

gazoo said:


> That's great that he was neutered a bit later.  I've been researching large breeds and found several studies that indicate early spay/neuter can be quite detrimental insofar as there are links that it triggers other issues and causes a shorter life span.  We've agreed not to neuter our new pup until 20-24 months.  I'm sure it will be a bumpy ride especially since I understand intact boys can smell a female in heat for a 5 mile radius.




I have tried to convince Wilson's owner that it is better to wait as well but I am not sure how long he will hold out. Can't say I blame him, I am not sure I would have the patience to hold off on neutering.


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> I have tried to convince Wilson's owner that it is better to wait as well but I am not sure how long he will hold out. Can't say I blame him, I am not sure I would have the patience to hold off on neutering.



It's a hot topic for sure.  I had no idea of its risks until researching Irish Wolfhounds and pretty much was flat out told by the better breeders that I couldn't spay/neuter until the growth plates sealed.  Breach of contract, etc.  With girls they require 2 full heats before spaying.  Kind of a nightmare to work around but I'd do it simply for the overall welfare of the animal's health.  I understand though that with males if they're around females in heat and cannot get to them they whine constantly and even stop eating until the heat passes.  That cracked me up.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> That's great that he was neutered a bit later.  I've been researching large breeds and found several studies that indicate early spay/neuter can be quite detrimental insofar as there are links that it triggers other issues and causes a shorter life span.  We've agreed not to neuter our new pup until 20-24 months.  I'm sure it will be a bumpy ride especially since I understand intact boys can smell a female in heat for a 5 mile radius.



this is exactly why my dad waited! our breeder suggested we wait till he was about 2 years old if we decided not to breed him, let's just say up until the point he was neutered he would take off and RUN, not look back, nose down trying to sniff out a lady friend. he also would not let you pet the top of his head or if you were above him he would try to either pull you down or would find a way so he was above everyone else. definitely a dominant dog! once he was snipped he became much more loveable and just chilled out over all. it was a long wait but hopefully he'll live a nice long life with lesser chance of cancer or bone issues.

it'll be hard, you'll have days where you'll want to neuter him yourself  but if it's best for their health that's all that matters!

we were also told it's good to supplement their diet with either wet dog food or a doggie dish we made once a week and give to gryph once a day on top of his dry food (brown rice, chicken, veggies, and beef or lamb all cooked together) our breeder recommended it so it gives them the protein and nutrients they need because these larger breeds grow so fast.


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> this is exactly why my dad waited! our breeder suggested we wait till he was about 2 years old if we decided not to breed him, let's just say up until the point he was neutered he would take off and RUN, not look back, nose down trying to sniff out a lady friend. he also would not let you pet the top of his head or if you were above him he would try to either pull you down or would find a way so he was above everyone else. definitely a dominant dog! once he was snipped he became much more loveable and just chilled out over all. it was a long wait but hopefully he'll live a nice long life with lesser chance of cancer or bone issues.
> 
> it'll be hard, you'll have days where you'll want to neuter him yourself  but if it's best for their health that's all that matters!
> 
> we were also told it's good to supplement their diet with either wet dog food or a doggie dish we made once a week and give to gryph once a day on top of his dry food (brown rice, chicken, veggies, and beef or lamb all cooked together) our breeder recommended it so it gives them the protein and nutrients they need because these larger breeds grow so fast.



Oh God, nutrition.  What a topic.  There's endless data to sift through.  I was again left surprised because with wolfhounds they stress never to give "puppy" food, only adult high quality kibble, along with prepared foods.  I guess the "puppy" food makes them grow faster which is a massive no-no with this breed.  They want to see steady *slow* growth.  We plan on using Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato and add water and vegetables with unsalted cooked meats.  It's nerve wracking to see what can happen without proper nutrition.  High protein foods are terrible for these guys.  Apparently adding organic virgin coconut oil is a huge success too.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Oh God, nutrition.  What a topic.  There's endless data to sift through.  I was again left surprised because with wolfhounds they stress never to give "puppy" food, only adult high quality kibble, along with prepared foods.  I guess the "puppy" food makes them grow faster which is a massive no-no with this breed.  They want to see steady *slow* growth.  We plan on using Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato and add water and vegetables with unsalted cooked meats.  It's nerve wracking to see what can happen without proper nutrition.  High protein foods are terrible for these guys.  Apparently adding organic virgin coconut oil is a huge success too.



lol oh I know right? it sounds like your breeder and our newfie breeder have similar opinions on nutrition for the larger breeds. large  breeds and nutrition is a topic that is endlessly discussed! we've never used puppy food either, straight to adult large breed Gryph is on "rotations" which is 4 bags in a box of low protein with 4 different flavours (chicken, beef, duck and something else! lol) http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/rotations-dog-food/

I could see the coconut oil being good for them, sometimes my dad adds yogurt and olive oil to his food as he puts it "to lube up his joints" lol.

I think a lot of people get a great dane, or large working breed dog and think dry dog food is fine but it's horrible to see the medical issues and bone issues they can have without proper nutrition from the start.


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> lol oh I know right? it sounds like your breeder and our newfie breeder have similar opinions on nutrition for the larger breeds. large  breeds and nutrition is a topic that is endlessly discussed! we've never used puppy food either, straight to adult large breed Gryph is on "rotations" which is 4 bags in a box of low protein with 4 different flavours (chicken, beef, duck and something else! lol) http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/rotations-dog-food/
> 
> I could see the coconut oil being good for them, sometimes my dad adds yogurt and olive oil to his food as he puts it "to lube up his joints" lol.
> 
> I think a lot of people get a great dane, or large working breed dog and think dry dog food is fine but it's horrible to see the medical issues and bone issues they can have without proper nutrition from the start.



It's been quite humbling.  So much I don't know.  Between a lovely breeder that I adore and decent pet insurance, hopefully we will be ok.  

What's that quote, "you either spend it on food or on the vet for vet bills".  LOL


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> It's been quite humbling.  So much I don't know.  Between a lovely breeder that I adore and decent pet insurance, hopefully we will be ok.
> 
> What's that quote, "you either spend it on food or on the vet for vet bills".  LOL



everything will work out perfectly 

I recently just got pet insurance for my two, I hope i'll never have to use it but it's there just in case!


----------



## Cindi

Throwback Thursday! 

I was looking through my old pics and found these of baby Oliver. The breeder was sending them to me about once a week. He was the funniest kitten and is still a strange cat. She later told me she wished she would have kept him for breeding as he is show quality. My gorgeous, spoiled baby. He sleeps on my  pillow with me at night.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Throwback Thursday!
> 
> I was looking through my old pics and found these of baby Oliver. The breeder was sending them to me about once a week. He was the funniest kitten and is still a strange cat. She later told me she wished she would have kept him for breeding as he is show quality. My gorgeous, spoiled baby. He sleeps on my  pillow with me at night.



Oh my goodness, Cindi, Oliver is beautiful!! And huuggee, compared to Belly...


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. Hard to believe he was ever that small. And the last pic is him with Darby. I miss Darby but he is doing so well in his forever home.





clevercat said:


> Oh my goodness, Cindi, Oliver is beautiful!! And huuggee, compared to Belly...


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Thanks. Hard to believe he was ever that small. And the last pic is him with Darby. I miss Darby but he is doing so well in his forever home.



Oops I thought that was Bellis (sorry Belly!). Any more Darby updates?


----------



## gazoo

Oliver's face was always stunning even when he was wee.


----------



## buzzytoes

We FINALLY got Haley's pathology reports back today when she went to get her staples out. All lumps were benign thank god! I had convinced myself it was cancer since it was taking so long to get results. We have now moved on to at home physical therapy. I had no idea such a thing existed but we will be doing her exercises a few times a day now!


----------



## vinbenphon1

That great Buzzy&#8230; hooray for Haley&#8230;


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> We FINALLY got Haley's pathology reports back today when she went to get her staples out. All lumps were benign thank god! I had convinced myself it was cancer since it was taking so long to get results. We have now moved on to at home physical therapy. I had no idea such a thing existed but we will be doing her exercises a few times a day now!



Yay Miss Meanie! Chikkin dinner to celebrate!


----------



## Cindi

YAY Buzzy! Such great news.


----------



## Candice0985

I really liked this graphic I found- I think it would be something good to have hanging in a pet adoption area or shelter 

http://www.tickld.com/x/before-you-think-about-getting-a-cat-its-important-to-remember-this-seriously


----------



## Cindi

I love this. I could make a poster just like that with actual pics of my fur kids. With Bellis, Happy, Tommy, Whirly and Tipsy. I just love the "broken" ones. 





Candice0985 said:


> I really liked this graphic I found- I think it would be something good to have hanging in a pet adoption area or shelter
> 
> http://www.tickld.com/x/before-you-think-about-getting-a-cat-its-important-to-remember-this-seriously


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> We FINALLY got Haley's pathology reports back today when she went to get her staples out. All lumps were benign thank god! I had convinced myself it was cancer since it was taking so long to get results. We have now moved on to at home physical therapy. I had no idea such a thing existed but we will be doing her exercises a few times a day now!



That is truly wonderful news.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I love this. I could make a poster just like that with actual pics of my fur kids. With Bellis, Happy, Tommy, Whirly and Tipsy. I just love the "broken" ones.



you should!!! that would be soooo sweet!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> We FINALLY got Haley's pathology reports back today when she went to get her staples out. All lumps were benign thank god! I had convinced myself it was cancer since it was taking so long to get results. We have now moved on to at home physical therapy. I had no idea such a thing existed but we will be doing her exercises a few times a day now!



this is great news! hooray for Haley


----------



## Cindi

It would be. If I had ANY artistic talent at all. 





Candice0985 said:


> you should!!! that would be soooo sweet!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> It would be. If I had ANY artistic talent at all.



lol same here, I have ZERO artistic talent!!!


----------



## Echoes

I can't even draw a circle.


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> I really liked this graphic I found- I think it would be something good to have hanging in a pet adoption area or shelter
> 
> http://www.tickld.com/x/before-you-think-about-getting-a-cat-its-important-to-remember-this-seriously



I am totally sending this to our shelter manager to get printed. We actually have a cat there now that is missing an eye.


----------



## DrDior

Feeling terrible. We rescued a young cat from the park tonight as we were on our way home. Of course, no ones looking for her, because she's likely pregnant and been dumped.

We can't keep her. We already have 5 and I'm off to Africa in 2 weeks for most of August. Husband doesn't want another cat and, besides, he'll be in NYC and then Africa himself.

~ sigh ~


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I am totally sending this to our shelter manager to get printed. We actually have a cat there now that is missing an eye.



I emailed it to my local petsmart store where I volunteer at the adoption center. i'm going to put it up, so many adult cats get overlooked when they are the perfect match for those that don't have time for a kitten, or elderly looking for companions


----------



## Candice0985

DrDior said:


> Feeling terrible. We rescued a young cat from the park tonight as we were on our way home. Of course, no ones looking for her, because she's likely pregnant and been dumped.
> 
> We can't keep her. We already have 5 and I'm off to Africa in 2 weeks for most of August. Husband doesn't want another cat and, besides, he'll be in NYC and then Africa himself.
> 
> ~ sigh ~



that is so sad, I often wonder how confused and sad abandoned pets like this girl must be. even though you cannot keep her at least you took her in, are you able to find an adoption agency that's a no kill shelter or something that will take her?


----------



## DrDior

Candice0985 said:


> that is so sad, I often wonder how confused and sad abandoned pets like this girl must be. even though you cannot keep her at least you took her in, are you able to find an adoption agency that's a no kill shelter or something that will take her?



I've started making the phone calls this morning to the no-kill shelters. Most of them are full up with kittens (I may have said something to one of the shelter staff about wanting to shoot a few humans, but ...)

I've also talked to the 'kill shelter' (UGH) and explained the situation and offered to take her when we come back from Africa, if she's not rehomed by then. The woman seemed to think early September would be a long time to keep a kitten! WHAT?! That's 6 weeks.

I'd better get back on the phone.


----------



## Candice0985

DrDior said:


> I've started making the phone calls this morning to the no-kill shelters. Most of them are full up with kittens (I may have said something to one of the shelter staff about wanting to shoot a few humans, but ...)
> 
> I've also talked to the 'kill shelter' (UGH) and explained the situation and offered to take her when we come back from Africa, if she's not rehomed by then. The woman seemed to think early September would be a long time to keep a kitten! WHAT?! That's 6 weeks.
> 
> I'd better get back on the phone.



kill shelters freak me out, they do think 6 weeks is a long time, I guess because of the constant need for more space? it gives me panic attacks thinking "okay this particular cat has 3 weeks to potentially be adopted before it's put down"

I would strongly suggest doing everything possible to not put her in a kill shelter because the babies will be adopted out and poor mom will probably be put down  

what area are you in? maybe someone here can suggest a foster parent in the meantime until you return?


----------



## DrDior

Candice0985 said:


> kill shelters freak me out, they do think 6 weeks is a long time, I guess because of the constant need for more space? it gives me panic attacks thinking "okay this particular cat has 3 weeks to potentially be adopted before it's put down"
> 
> I would strongly suggest doing everything possible to not put her in a kill shelter because the babies will be adopted out and poor mom will probably be put down
> 
> what area are you in? maybe someone here can suggest a foster parent in the meantime until you return?



GOOD NEWS! I just tracked down a woman who is part of a no kill animal rescue. They've offered to take her, but just need some time to work out the logistics. 

Thank God there are some good people out there. 

And, btw, thanks for your support. I was seriously stressing this morning.


----------



## Candice0985

DrDior said:


> GOOD NEWS! I just tracked down a woman who is part of a no kill animal rescue. They've offered to take her, but just need some time to work out the logistics.
> 
> Thank God there are some good people out there.
> 
> And, btw, thanks for your support. I was seriously stressing this morning.



no problem  this is great news!!! definitely the best outcome for this little pregnant girl. 

this is what we are here for. I think  the majority of us in this forum have been in your situation and if you love animals as we all do it's a huge stresser finding a safe place for homeless animals.

btw- do you have pictures of this little girl?


----------



## buzzytoes

DrDior said:


> Feeling terrible. We rescued a young cat from the park tonight as we were on our way home. Of course, no ones looking for her, because she's likely pregnant and been dumped.
> 
> We can't keep her. We already have 5 and I'm off to Africa in 2 weeks for most of August. Husband doesn't want another cat and, besides, he'll be in NYC and then Africa himself.
> 
> ~ sigh ~





Random weird question but are you going on a medical mission trip? I have a friend leaving for Kenya around that time, that's why I ask.


----------



## DrDior

Candice0985 said:


> btw- do you have pictures of this little girl?



Having spent a few minutes cursing pf's photo upload system, I present:

Izzy!


----------



## DrDior

buzzytoes said:


> Random weird question but are you going on a medical mission trip? I have a friend leaving for Kenya around that time, that's why I ask.



Nope, I'm going to South Africa to set up a research project. 

Maybe Kenya another time.


----------



## vinbenphon1

DrDior said:


> GOOD NEWS! I just tracked down a woman who is part of a no kill animal rescue. They've offered to take her, but just need some time to work out the logistics.
> 
> Thank God there are some good people out there.
> 
> And, btw, thanks for your support. I was seriously stressing this morning.


Thank goodness DrDior. Poor little lady, her human ex parents should be shot.


----------



## Candice0985

DrDior said:


> Having spent a few minutes cursing pf's photo upload system, I present:
> 
> Izzy!


she's so pretty! Hai Izzy!


----------



## gazoo

DrDior said:


> GOOD NEWS! I just tracked down a woman who is part of a no kill animal rescue. They've offered to take her, but just need some time to work out the logistics.
> 
> Thank God there are some good people out there.
> 
> And, btw, thanks for your support. I was seriously stressing this morning.



Wonderful news!  Thank you for getting her sorted out.  Poor thing.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I decided to make the boys some chicken broth to help get more fluid into them in the interests of Kidney health, now that they are little old men. Any how, Vincent (right) and Bennett (left) seemed to like it even though I dropped it all over the floor.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I decided to make the boys some chicken broth to help get more fluid into them in the interests of Kidney health, now that they are little old men. Any how, Vincent (right) and Bennett (left) seemed to like it even though I dropped it all over the floor.



 a familiar mishap here at BBT...pointless racing to get the mop when you know the boys are so good at floor cleaning duties. Where was Phoenix when all these noms were falling from the sky?? I hope he didn't miss out.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> a familiar mishap here at BBT...pointless racing to get the mop when you know the boys are so good at floor cleaning duties. Where was Phoenix when all these noms were falling from the sky?? I hope he didn't miss out.


ahahahah I know what else can you do, but let the noms get to work. Phoenix was outside doing his nightly perimeter patrols.


----------



## Cindi

No cleanup! Win-win situation


----------



## DrDior

LOL. Food off the floor is the best kind in this house (for the cats anyways ... oh, what the hell ... I'm sure my husband does it too).

In other news, this is the day from hell.

Izzy had a vet check yesterday and a clean bill of health. Not pregnant, but they think she had a litter (I don't even want to think about this). She's set for a spay next week.

This morning I notice she's limping. Rush her off to the vet and she likely has a sprain. The cat, who expressed no interest in vertical spaces, must've tried to jump up onto the desk in the spare room and knocked a pencil cup. 

And my old senior citizen guy, Finny, has taken to pooping and peeing out of the litter box. Since he's nowhere near the new cat and doesn't even appear to be aware of her presence (different floors and areas of the house), the vet agrees that this is not a good sign. Further, he's been losing weight lately. My husband and I have to have a long talk tonight about options, considering we're slated to be gone all of August. 

I'm started to feel infected with bad cat-related juju.


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry DrDior you're having cat troubles.  I hope the old boy has something manageable...


----------



## vinbenphon1

DrDior said:


> LOL. Food off the floor is the best kind in this house (for the cats anyways ... oh, what the hell ... I'm sure my husband does it too).
> 
> In other news, this is the day from hell.
> 
> Izzy had a vet check yesterday and a clean bill of health. Not pregnant, but they think she had a litter (I don't even want to think about this). She's set for a spay next week.
> 
> This morning I notice she's limping. Rush her off to the vet and she likely has a sprain. The cat, who expressed no interest in vertical spaces, must've tried to jump up onto the desk in the spare room and knocked a pencil cup.
> 
> And my old senior citizen guy, Finny, has taken to pooping and peeing out of the litter box. Since he's nowhere near the new cat and doesn't even appear to be aware of her presence (different floors and areas of the house), the vet agrees that this is not a good sign. Further, he's been losing weight lately. My husband and I have to have a long talk tonight about options, considering we're slated to be gone all of August.
> 
> I'm started to feel infected with bad cat-related juju.


oh DrDior, I'm sorry to hear that your little old man is not doing so well. For some reason these things always happen when least have the time to deal with them the way would like to.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> No cleanup! Win-win situation


ahahahaha and if only they would have cleaned up their little chicken broth foot prints leading through the dining room and outside.


----------



## DrDior

I took Finny in today and he was put to sleep.

Everyone agreed it was the right thing to do.

We hadn't realized it, because we couldn't smell it, but last night we did an extensive check through the main floor of the house and realized the extent of the problem. He had suddenly started peeing on the rug he always sleeps on. He'd also been drinking a lot and losing weight. Recognizing the signs, because I'd been down this road before with another cat, and acknowledging that he was 14 and generally not in great shape, I wasn't going to prolong a bad situation.   

I felt like a horrible human being luring him into his stroller with treats, but I feel now that it was really the only thing I could do under the circumstances.


----------



## Echoes

:cry:


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh no. I'm so sorry Dr Dior. Go over the bridge with love finny. :cry:


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry about Finny, DrDior


----------



## gazoo

DrDior said:


> I took Finny in today and he was put to sleep.
> 
> Everyone agreed it was the right thing to do.
> 
> We hadn't realized it, because we couldn't smell it, but last night we did an extensive check through the main floor of the house and realized the extent of the problem. He had suddenly started peeing on the rug he always sleeps on. He'd also been drinking a lot and losing weight. Recognizing the signs, because I'd been down this road before with another cat, and acknowledging that he was 14 and generally not in great shape, I wasn't going to prolong a bad situation.
> 
> I felt like a horrible human being luring him into his stroller with treats, but I feel now that it was really the only thing I could do under the circumstances.



I am so sorry DrDior.  It's the kindest thing, but so very hard to do.  My first cat was a senior when I adopted him and only lived a few years with me before having these issues.  Putting him to sleep was devastating for me.  I felt very selfish keeping him around for an extra year after the vet suggested I let him go.  They need us to be strong enough to release them.  Big hugs to you.  At least you know he is no longer in pain.


----------



## gazoo

I've been spending time at the breeders house, getting to help with feedings, clean up and other misc things.  It's been wonderful meeting others that have her dogs and absolutely mesmerizing to be covered in puppy breath and puppies.  It's been especially lovely getting to know the breeder more.  

I have to wash up really well upon arriving and make sure I am in clean clothes, but feel honored to be able to help her and get to know the puppies.  We don't know which will be ours, so I've tried not to get too enamored of any specific male, but truthfully they are each perfect and sweet, even if a couple are major howlers already.  LOL  We get our pup at the end of September.  I have to rearrange my kitchen before then so that I can keep foods off the counters.  My cats are in for a huge shock.  LOL


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> I've been spending time at the breeders house, getting to help with feedings, clean up and other misc things.  It's been wonderful meeting others that have her dogs and absolutely mesmerizing to be covered in puppy breath and puppies.  It's been especially lovely getting to know the breeder more.
> 
> I have to wash up really well upon arriving and make sure I am in clean clothes, but feel honored to be able to help her and get to know the puppies.  We don't know which will be ours, so I've tried not to get too enamored of any specific male, but truthfully they are each perfect and sweet, even if a couple are major howlers already.  LOL  We get our pup at the end of September.  I have to rearrange my kitchen before then so that I can keep foods off the counters.  My cats are in for a huge shock.  LOL


Thats great gazoo, it is such a special time I loved visiting Vincent every week as well as spending time with his breeders learning all sorts of things I had no idea about. Don't you get to pick out your puppy? I would have thought that to be very important because you might feel a bond with a different puppy than the one 'they' choose for you. PS take lots and lots of photos of them and have fun.


----------



## gazoo

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thats great gazoo, it is such a special time I loved visiting Vincent every week as well as spending time with his breeders learning all sorts of things I had no idea about. Don't you get to pick out your puppy? I would have thought that to be very important because you might feel a bond with a different puppy than the one 'they' choose for you. PS take lots and lots of photos of them and have fun.



It's been really wonderful and unexpected as it wasn't part of the plan.  I don't get to pick, she matches them based on family dynamic, our personalities and also after evaluating them with someone for show quality.  She asked if we'd be interested in showing and we thought about it, but frankly the idea of getting into a show ring petrifies me.  I'm way too shy and clumsy.  I think I'd fall or trip.  LOL  So that will also be taken into consideration.  They are only 3 weeks right now but already I'd take any of them.  Bottle feeding them is a scream.


----------



## chessmont

Why are they being bottle-fed?   Does the mother not have enough milk for them all? (How big is the litter?)


----------



## gazoo

chessmont said:


> Why are they being bottle-fed?   Does the mother not have enough milk for them all? (How big is the litter?)



I believe they are being supplemented because it was an unexpectedly large litter.  Expected 6 to 9 pups (some litters can be as small as 3) and she ended up having 16 (2 stillborns).  The mom is breastfeeding them all and then they are topped up with a bottle and cuddled.  Their main food source is breastmilk.


----------



## chessmont

gazoo said:


> I believe they are being supplemented because it was an unexpectedly large litter.  Expected 6 to 9 pups (some litters can be as small as 3) and she ended up having 16 (2 stillborns).  The mom is breastfeeding them all and then they are topped up with a bottle and cuddled.  Their main food source is breastmilk.



Wow!  Huge litter


----------



## buzzytoes

DrDior said:


> I took Finny in today and he was put to sleep.
> 
> Everyone agreed it was the right thing to do.
> 
> We hadn't realized it, because we couldn't smell it, but last night we did an extensive check through the main floor of the house and realized the extent of the problem. He had suddenly started peeing on the rug he always sleeps on. He'd also been drinking a lot and losing weight. Recognizing the signs, because I'd been down this road before with another cat, and acknowledging that he was 14 and generally not in great shape, I wasn't going to prolong a bad situation.
> 
> I felt like a horrible human being luring him into his stroller with treats, but I feel now that it was really the only thing I could do under the circumstances.


----------



## DrDior

Thanks everyone. Your kind comments are much appreciated.


----------



## buzzytoes

gazoo said:


> I believe they are being supplemented because it was an unexpectedly large litter.  Expected 6 to 9 pups (some litters can be as small as 3) and she ended up having 16 (2 stillborns).  The mom is breastfeeding them all and then they are topped up with a bottle and cuddled.  Their main food source is breastmilk.



Holy crap that is a lot of pups!!!

We have a Mom here at the shelter who had three babies and I swear she does not way more than three pounds. She is a MinPin or MinPin mix and her babies, at eight weeks, are already the same size as her. We have no idea what Dad was but I can't even believe she was able to carry them to term and have them all naturally. That is her on the right (black and tan) and pups on the left.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> I believe they are being supplemented because it was an unexpectedly large litter.  Expected 6 to 9 pups (some litters can be as small as 3) and she ended up having 16 (2 stillborns).  The mom is breastfeeding them all and then they are topped up with a bottle and cuddled.  Their main food source is breastmilk.


My breeder did this too. Bottle fed (well dropper fed coz they were so tiny) supplements to the kittens twice a day. It helps take the load off the mother and they get additional nutrients. She sounds like a great breeder gazoo, it certainly makes a difference to buy a puppy or kitten from someone who is passionate about the breed and has respect for their animals, rather than buying from a pet store.


----------



## chessmont

When I had a litter, mom retained a placenta and got metritis and got very sick; she didn't have enough milk for the 6 babies.  So I tube fed them every few hours 24/7 for 3 weeks.  I slept on the floor by the whelping box and lost 10 lbs due to the stress.  My babies are 9-1/2 years old now and I have some and some are in wonderful homes.  I cannot tell you how stressful tube-feeding was.  Putting a tube down their throat and with a syringe popping in some puppy formula

I don't know how careless people can have puppies 'under the house' I had to do so much for my pups it bonded me to them forever.


----------



## hermes_lemming

^  Aww that explains your amazing character. 

I hope you're feeling a bit better now.


----------



## gazoo

Seeing the process makes me understand why breeders are so choosy with where they place their puppies.  It is truly a labor of love for the good ones.


----------



## DrDior

gazoo said:


> Seeing the process makes me understand why breeders are so choosy with where they place their puppies.  It is truly a labor of love for the good ones.



I wish there were more responsible breeders out there like this!

My husband and I have a thing for 'blue cats.' When I first got interested in Russians - about 20 years ago - there were basically 2 breeders in Canada. Today, I can find multiple listings within 2 hours of here of "breeders" selling kitten "stock", as well as multiple listings for Russians in shelters, free to good home, etc., etc. 

Our last cat, Louis, was a pet quality Russian less than a year old, who my husband found in the PetSmart adoption centre. 

I would take them all home, but fortunately my OCD counterbalances any hoarding tendencies!!


----------



## chessmont

gazoo said:


> Seeing the process makes me understand why breeders are so choosy with where they place their puppies.  It is truly a labor of love for the good ones.



I could have sold my pups 3X over to all the wrong people.  Some people got mad when I explained the breed wasn't right for them.

It was so difficult to find good homes I ended up keeping 3 of the 6 (I planned on keeping 2, so only one did I not find a home for)


----------



## chessmont

hermes_lemming said:


> ^  Aww that explains your amazing character.
> 
> I hope you're feeling a bit better now.



Thank you 

I am still having pain but I think things are getting better. Going more than 3 weeks now!  Everyone old like me (LOL) get your shingles vaccination!


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am still having pain but I think things are getting better. Going more than 3 weeks now!  Everyone old like me (LOL) get your shingles vaccination!



Oh man so sorry you had Shingles! I got them when I was about 20 (silly me always thought it was an "old person's" disease) and it was the worst pain ever!


----------



## Cindi

My foster cat Smoke has some very strange behavior. He comes to me for petting, he is purring and head butting me then he looks at my hand like he just realized it was touching him and growls and smacks me. If I try to shoo him off my desk he attacks. He goes from happy and purring and to growling and smacking in a second. I know some cats can get overstimulated and I am guessing that is part of it but the behavior really worries me. If he is near food when I pet him he starts to frantically eat like he is starving. Anyone have experience with this behavior?? He seems ok with the other cats. He is an only cat so I was more worried about him getting along with them than me. I hate to say I am not enjoying a foster but his behavior scares me. I hope his people take him back soon.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Sounds a lot like Murphy when he was a new arrival. I don't know that you can do much about it except give him his space. I got VERY badly bitten by the Murph at the beginning because I couldn't read his 'I am getting overstimulated and stressed so leave me alone' signal.
Poor Smoke has been through quite an ordeal, he probably doesn't know what he wants...


----------



## Cindi

I reached out to the Red Paw vet tech and she said the same, just give him space. Which is fine as long as he is not on my desk. She suggested shaking a can with pennies in it to scare him off the desk without touching him. I just wonder if this is normal behavior for him or if it is due to stress.





clevercat said:


> ^^^^ Sounds a lot like Murphy when he was a new arrival. I don't know that you can do much about it except give him his space. I got VERY badly bitten by the Murph at the beginning because I couldn't read his 'I am getting overstimulated and stressed so leave me alone' signal.
> Poor Smoke has been through quite an ordeal, he probably doesn't know what he wants...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> My foster cat Smoke has some very strange behavior. He comes to me for petting, he is purring and head butting me then he looks at my hand like he just realized it was touching him and growls and smacks me. If I try to shoo him off my desk he attacks. He goes from happy and purring and to growling and smacking in a second. I know some cats can get overstimulated and I am guessing that is part of it but the behavior really worries me. If he is near food when I pet him he starts to frantically eat like he is starving. Anyone have experience with this behavior?? He seems ok with the other cats. He is an only cat so I was more worried about him getting along with them than me. I hate to say I am not enjoying a foster but his behavior scares me. I hope his people take him back soon.


Don't pet him. I know its hard, but let him pet you. Hold your hand out so he can rub it and leave his scent but don't touch him. My Vincent is a very smacky cat (we all have the scars to prove that). He only likes to be patted on the head, chin and chest, anywhere else and watch out. Vincent has a very sensitive back we think some slight nerve issues so when we pat him it irritates him and this is why he lashes out. Maybe smokey has a sensitivity or maybe he has been hit before. 

The eating behaviour could be a symptom of being born to a large litter and food being scarce or just a bad habit he developed. Vincent is terrible for stealing food and he growls at me when I take it off him but I'm used to his tantrums and another scar won't matter too much. We have no idea how he developed this because he was well fed from the day he was born.

Poor smokey, it takes a lot of patience and tolerance to own a can with these behaviour problems, so I hope their is someone to give him a home. My DH and I often wonder what would have become of Vincent if he went to different owners. One thing I do though when he lashes out at me, usually if I tell him to do something he doesn't want to do, is turn my back and walk away. He soon comes crawling up to me all purrs and like 'whats up'..


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> I reached out to the Red Paw vet tech and she said the same, just give him space. Which is fine as long as he is not on my desk. She suggested shaking a can with pennies in it to scare him off the desk without touching him. I just wonder if this is normal behavior for him or if it is due to stress.



He sounds like my Peeper cat.  I think she has something similar to PTSD from abuse, unless her quick temper was the reason for the abuse she suffered.

I would try to be aware of his hair trigger temper, but I wouldn't do the penny shaker.  It might be better if you used a bag of treats to shake and then use a treat to get him to move away,  I think using a scary noise would not help him mellow out.


----------



## Cindi

Cats, I think you're right about the loud noises. I just don't let him on my desk. Every time he jumps up I pick him up and put him down. As long as I am not petting him he doesn't get too mad to be put down. The owners stated they have had him since he was a few weeks old and he is an only cat. They said he is very friendly and loves attention. He is less than a year old so I have to think the behavior is due to stress. There was an electrical fire in his house and he was removed unharmed. Still in the last week he has been shuffled from one place to the next and has been neutered and brought up to date on shots. Hopefully his owners will recover quickly and he can go back home where he feels safe.


----------



## leasul2003

We used the can with coins in it to train Jasper to get off things and I can tell you it works. But Jasper is really hardheaded and could handle the noise. Bella, on the other hand has a high startle reaction and we would never consider using the same training method. The one time she was in the area and heard the noise she completely freaked out. I felt like a horrible person and told the DH to never use it ever again.


----------



## Cindi

After all that Smoke spent the afternoon laying in my lap while I read my Kindle. I didn't pet him, I just left my hand close enough so he could rub on it if he wanted too. We had no problems. Of course I didn't try to get him off my lap. He got down himself so who knows. Now he is busy chasing a moth around my room. He is an adorable little nutcase.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> After all that Smoke spent the afternoon laying in my lap while I read my Kindle. I didn't pet him, I just left my hand close enough so he could rub on it if he wanted too. We had no problems. Of course I didn't try to get him off my lap. He got down himself so who knows. Now he is busy chasing a moth around my room. He is an adorable little nutcase.




Aww, he's cute!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> After all that Smoke spent the afternoon laying in my lap while I read my Kindle. I didn't pet him, I just left my hand close enough so he could rub on it if he wanted too. We had no problems. Of course I didn't try to get him off my lap. He got down himself so who knows. Now he is busy chasing a moth around my room. He is an adorable little nutcase.


Hooray for Smokey. He is a handsome boy with just the right amount of cheekiness in his face. Sometimes cats just want to use and abuse us, and you know what, thats ok by me I'd adore a feisty feline with a huge personality.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> After all that Smoke spent the afternoon laying in my lap while I read my Kindle. I didn't pet him, I just left my hand close enough so he could rub on it if he wanted too. We had no problems. Of course I didn't try to get him off my lap. He got down himself so who knows. Now he is busy chasing a moth around my room. He is an adorable little nutcase.



glad to see he's calming down a bit, sounds like his issues were stress related?

look at that belleh! so cute


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> After all that Smoke spent the afternoon laying in my lap while I read my Kindle. I didn't pet him, I just left my hand close enough so he could rub on it if he wanted too. We had no problems. Of course I didn't try to get him off my lap. He got down himself so who knows. Now he is busy chasing a moth around my room. He is an adorable little nutcase.



If I didn't know better I would say that's my Jasper in that picture.


----------



## DrDior

Cindi said:


> After all that Smoke spent the afternoon laying in my lap while I read my Kindle. I didn't pet him, I just left my hand close enough so he could rub on it if he wanted too. We had no problems. Of course I didn't try to get him off my lap. He got down himself so who knows. Now he is busy chasing a moth around my room. He is an adorable little nutcase.



Thank God you don't live anywhere near me (I presume), because Smoke looks an awful lot like a Russian (we've have had 5 over the years, with Louis as #5). Aside from looks, the sensitive temperament sounds about right. They really, really, really don't like changes in their environment and take a bit of time to adapt. 

In other news, Izzy goes to a new foster mom today and we have a couple of plans in the works regarding the potential for adoption. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Cindi

Smoke's family is supposed to take him back when they are able to make repairs from their electrical fire. Hopefully they will do so. He has calmed down a bit and will let me pick him up and take him off my desk within biting or scratching. He also has made friends with Whirly and they are always chasing each other. Still I hope he is able to be reunited with him family soon.

Keeping fingers crossed for Izzy. 





DrDior said:


> Thank God you don't live anywhere near me (I presume), because Smoke looks an awful lot like a Russian (we've have had 5 over the years, with Louis as #5). Aside from looks, the sensitive temperament sounds about right. They really, really, really don't like changes in their environment and take a bit of time to adapt.
> 
> In other news, Izzy goes to a new foster mom today and we have a couple of plans in the works regarding the potential for adoption. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Cindi

This guy is completely blind and missing a leg. I am dying to adopt him! UGH!!!!!!  He would be a perfect friend for Bellis. They are even close in age. How do I sneak him past my husband????!!!!!!  LOL

Martin


----------



## poopsie

Ooohhhhh luv that widdle face!!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Just found out he is on a 2 week foster to adopt. So far they love him and he is doing great. He put 3 large dogs in their place. lol  I will be keeping fingers crossed he has found his home because if I have to sneak him in here I think I will be in big trouble. 





Cindi said:


> This guy is completely blind and missing a leg. I am dying to adopt him! UGH!!!!!!  He would be a perfect friend for Bellis. They are even close in age. How do I sneak him past my husband????!!!!!!  LOL
> 
> Martin


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> This guy is completely blind and missing a leg. I am dying to adopt him! UGH!!!!!!  He would be a perfect friend for Bellis. They are even close in age. How do I sneak him past my husband????!!!!!!  LOL
> 
> Martin



Great face!!  Look at that smile..


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> This guy is completely blind and missing a leg. I am dying to adopt him! UGH!!!!!!  He would be a perfect friend for Bellis. They are even close in age. How do I sneak him past my husband????!!!!!!  LOL
> 
> Martin



Ohemmcheese he is adorable. I hope his foster/adopt works out but if not, couldn't you sneak him in anyway and try the, "what? This old thing? I've had him ages" when Mr Cindi notices?"


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg we had the cutest dog come into work today.  He just waltzed in the door by himself and started to follow one of our employees around she tried to lure him into her department so the could catch him but he got distracted by the food court. Our AGM just scooped him up he was a small stocky dog. He didn't have any coller or leash but his neck fur had a indent in it so we think he broke free from a near by home. We gave him some water and fed him a hotdog and hung out with him for about a hour but no one came looking for the friendly little guy so they ended up calling animal control.  I hope he's chipped he was so happy and friendly I hate to think of him being in a shelter I seriously wanted to take him home.


----------



## leasul2003

Shelby is at the vet right now and I am sitting at home anxiously waiting. She started throwing up a couple days ago and it has gotten progressively worse. We took her in this morning and they did an X-ray that worried the vet. She asked for us to leave her there so they can give her barium and watch it pass through her. Her small intestine may be kinked causing a blockage. They may have to do surgery. This worries me terribly. Because she is 18 and has kidney disease the dr is concerned that the surgery may be too much for her. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Shelby is at the vet right now and I am sitting at home anxiously waiting. She started throwing up a couple days ago and it has gotten progressively worse. We took her in this morning and they did an X-ray that worried the vet. She asked for us to leave her there so they can give her barium and watch it pass through her. Her small intestine may be kinked causing a blockage. They may have to do surgery. This worries me terribly. Because she is 18 and has kidney disease the dr is concerned that the surgery may be too much for her. Please keep her in your prayers.



Oh no, I am so sorry to read this. I know how worried you will be. I'll be keeping you and Shelby in my thoughts and prayers. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cindi

Poor little angel. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.





leasul2003 said:


> Shelby is at the vet right now and I am sitting at home anxiously waiting. She started throwing up a couple days ago and it has gotten progressively worse. We took her in this morning and they did an X-ray that worried the vet. She asked for us to leave her there so they can give her barium and watch it pass through her. Her small intestine may be kinked causing a blockage. They may have to do surgery. This worries me terribly. Because she is 18 and has kidney disease the dr is concerned that the surgery may be too much for her. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## pixiejenna

leasul2003 said:


> Shelby is at the vet right now and I am sitting at home anxiously waiting. She started throwing up a couple days ago and it has gotten progressively worse. We took her in this morning and they did an X-ray that worried the vet. She asked for us to leave her there so they can give her barium and watch it pass through her. Her small intestine may be kinked causing a blockage. They may have to do surgery. This worries me terribly. Because she is 18 and has kidney disease the dr is concerned that the surgery may be too much for her. Please keep her in your prayers.



I'm sorry to hear this. She'll be in my thoughts please keep us updated on how she's doing.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear please keep us updated on Shelby. Hope she can get resolved without surgery.


----------



## leasul2003

Good news! She didn't have a blockage and they don't need to do surgery. Instead she has a megacolon. They gave her an anti nausea shot. And we now have to give her Metamucil and Miralax daily to help her colon properly process her food and keep things flowing for her. Hopefully she'll be feeling better soon once the gas is reabsorbed and the colon shrinks some.


----------



## chessmont

What a relief!  At least it is something manageable.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Good news! She didn't have a blockage and they don't need to do surgery. Instead she has a megacolon. They gave her an anti nausea shot. And we now have to give her Metamucil and Miralax daily to help her colon properly process her food and keep things flowing for her. Hopefully she'll be feeling better soon once the gas is reabsorbed and the colon shrinks some.



Woo hoo!! Excellent news. I have been hitting refresh on this page all evening - what a relief. Yay Shelby! Chikkin dinner party on the kitchen floor.


----------



## leasul2003

Thank you for the good thoughts sent our way. I was worried she would notice something weird about her food with the fiber and Miralax mixed in. She's so picky when it comes to her food. So I held my breath when I served her dinner and... She ate!!! Yay!


----------



## Cindi

Glad to hear it's treatable and that she is eating.


----------



## jenny70

leasul2003 said:


> Good news! She didn't have a blockage and they don't need to do surgery. Instead she has a megacolon. They gave her an anti nausea shot. And we now have to give her Metamucil and Miralax daily to help her colon properly process her food and keep things flowing for her. Hopefully she'll be feeling better soon once the gas is reabsorbed and the colon shrinks some.




What a relief!  Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## pixiejenna

I'm glad to hear it's not as serious as they thought it might be and she doesn't need surgery. I'm happy she's home and enjoyed her dinner.


----------



## leasul2003

I spoke too soon. I thought she was eating, but instead she nibbled a few bites and stopped.  I've tried more since then and she does the same thing. She takes a few licks and stops. I even put tuna in her wet food and didn't mix any of the other stuff in it. She loves tuna, but she did the same thing. And she's not drinking either. We gave her her subQ fluids so she shouldn't be dehydrated yet, but if this keeps up... Agh!!!! I feel helpless. The vet said if it keeps up to bring her in tomorrow. I'm wondering if they can give her a shot of steroids. Usually that helps kick up her appetite. Maybe it would also help with the colon inflammation? I don't know. I'm just babbling now.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> I spoke too soon. I thought she was eating, but instead she nibbled a few bites and stopped.  I've tried more since then and she does the same thing. She takes a few licks and stops. I even put tuna in her wet food and didn't mix any of the other stuff in it. She loves tuna, but she did the same thing. And she's not drinking either. We gave her her subQ fluids so she shouldn't be dehydrated yet, but if this keeps up... Agh!!!! I feel helpless. The vet said if it keeps up to bring her in tomorrow. I'm wondering if they can give her a shot of steroids. Usually that helps kick up her appetite. Maybe it would also help with the colon inflammation? I don't know. I'm just babbling now.



Oh no - it's such a rollercoaster, isn't it. 
Try not to panic (easier said than done, I know) - if you are anything like me, you are watching her every move today and worrying about everything. Let her rest - she ate well last night, at least. Hopefully tomorrow the vet will discuss the steroid shot. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> I spoke too soon. I thought she was eating, but instead she nibbled a few bites and stopped.  I've tried more since then and she does the same thing. She takes a few licks and stops. I even put tuna in her wet food and didn't mix any of the other stuff in it. She loves tuna, but she did the same thing. And she's not drinking either. We gave her her subQ fluids so she shouldn't be dehydrated yet, but if this keeps up... Agh!!!! I feel helpless. The vet said if it keeps up to bring her in tomorrow. I'm wondering if they can give her a shot of steroids. Usually that helps kick up her appetite. Maybe it would also help with the colon inflammation? I don't know. I'm just babbling now.



Any news on Shelby?


----------



## leasul2003

She's hanging in there. She has begun to nibble on some food, but not much. We called the vet today and she said if there is no improvement tomorrow they will give her a shot of Valium which apparently can help stimulate the appetite. They wanted to try that as an alternative to steroids. They can also also give her probiotics to help build up the good bacteria in her colon that may be depleted. It's just so frustrating. I want to be able to wave a magic wand and make her feel better.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> She's hanging in there. She has begun to nibble on some food, but not much. We called the vet today and she said if there is no improvement tomorrow they will give her a shot of Valium which apparently can help stimulate the appetite. They wanted to try that as an alternative to steroids. They can also also give her probiotics to help build up the good bacteria in her colon that may be depleted. It's just so frustrating. I want to be able to wave a magic wand and make her feel better.



I know that feeling. Hope Shelby is eating again. The probiotics sound a good idea. Poor girl...


----------



## Cindi

Fire Rescue BooBoo will be here in a few hours. Until then everything is quiet and Sabrina is VERY happy with the catnip toys dad brought home for her. I just love it when the older cats play. At 19 Sabrina is the oldest. Belly is walking in circles and crying at the attic door.  The attic is unfinished storage area. She is kinda freaking me out. LOL


----------



## poopsie

Sabrina looks great!
Maybe go check in the attic----is it possible that something could have managed to get in there?


----------



## Cindi

Probably mice. It's an old house and there have been mice in the attic...and bats. I did go in there and didn't see anything. My place is haunted so you never know what you will find. Even if she hears a mouse that shouldn't make her cry at the door. Not sure what's up.








poopsie2 said:


> Sabrina looks great!
> Maybe go check in the attic----is it possible that something could have managed to get in there?


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi, maybe there's something weird in the air tonight? Jasper is insane this evening. He's running around like a wild man. Well he does that a lot, but he's even more wild than usual. I wish I had half the energy that little guy does.... 

On another note, Shelby is slowly improving. She's eating somewhat better but still not drinking much. We're going to give her another session of subQ fluid to make sure she stays hydrated.The best part is that she isn't throwing up like she was and personality wise she is pretty much back to her crabby yet loving baby.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Probably mice. It's an old house and there have been mice in the attic...and bats. I did go in there and didn't see anything. My place is haunted so you never know what you will find. Even if she hears a mouse that shouldn't make her cry at the door. Not sure what's up.



Sabrina looks amazing! happy and healthy 

oooh your place is haunted!? do tell, any stories for us?


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. Sabrina is doing really well. Her former :censor: owner sent me an e-mail to ask how she was doing. NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!!!! Deleted.

I have 3 ghosts. An older woman, a young girl and a black and white cat.   The young girl used to play in the unfinished third floor room which is now my office so I do feel her around. She likes to play with the cats. One quick story. Animal related.

New Year's Eve about 5 years ago Hubby and I were watching TV in the living room with 3 dogs and a few cats. The dining room is next to the living room and separated by french doors. No pets are allowed in there. At 10 of midnight all three dogs jumped up and ran barking at the dining room doors. When I looked over I saw a black and white streak run by. I went in and no one or thing was there. There is an apartment attached to my house and the tenant was here for a while before going to a nursing home. She told us there was a black and white cat that used to live here and he is still here. Luckily there is no negative energy related to the spirits. I did have to kick one out as she was mad and throwing a tantrum. A story for another day. LOL





Candice0985 said:


> Sabrina looks amazing! happy and healthy
> 
> oooh your place is haunted!? do tell, any stories for us?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Thanks. Sabrina is doing really well. Her former :censor: owner sent me an e-mail to ask how she was doing. NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!!!! Deleted.
> 
> I have 3 ghosts. An older woman, a young girl and a black and white cat.   The young girl used to play in the unfinished third floor room which is now my office so I do feel her around. She likes to play with the cats. One quick story. Animal related.
> 
> New Year's Eve about 5 years ago Hubby and I were watching TV in the living room with 3 dogs and a few cats. The dining room is next to the living room and separated by french doors. No pets are allowed in there. At 10 of midnight all three dogs jumped up and ran barking at the dining room doors. When I looked over I saw a black and white streak run by. I went in and no one or thing was there. There is an apartment attached to my house and the tenant was here for a while before going to a nursing home. She told us there was a black and white cat that used to live here and he is still here. Luckily there is no negative energy related to the spirits. I did have to kick one out as she was mad and throwing a tantrum. A story for another day. LOL



Ooh I just love stories like this. I also lived in a haunted house - a huge Victorian place in East London. I loved it - kind, gentle spirits. I am such a tree hugger.
Sabrina looks so good! And as for her idiot ex - don't you love when the guilt temporarily kicks in? Basil's owner contacted us a while back and we did the same as you. Delete delete delete.


----------



## Cindi

The last time he contacted me I had just paid $500 for Sabrina's dental care. I told him if he would like to help with the payment that would be fine with me. Didn't hear from him for a few months. Then he e-mails me to ask how she is??? Once you throw away your pet (that you had for 17 years!!) you don't get to ask any more questions. Horses behind!   

I also live in an old Victorian. My favorite style home. My house has a long, interesting history. I have attached a pic. At the very top right where there is blue siding is my home office and foster room. One the first floor behind the porch is the dining room. They say that my house was a stop on the underground railroad when my street was just dirt and that area behind the blue door at the bottom which leads to my basement was used to hide people. I just love a house with history.







clevercat said:


> Ooh I just love stories like this. I also lived in a haunted house - a huge Victorian place in East London. I loved it - kind, gentle spirits. I am such a tree hugger.
> Sabrina looks so good! And as for her idiot ex - don't you love when the guilt temporarily kicks in? Basil's owner contacted us a while back and we did the same as you. Delete delete delete.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my gosh Cindi!! I was going to suggest maybe your house was haunted since it was so old (I remember you posting a pic awhile back) but clearly you have already been down that road! Would love to hear more stories. There is a ghost story thread in General Chatter (or whatever that section is called) - maybe you should bump it! I am much a fan of other people's ghost stories, not so much at experiencing it myself. I call DH my ghost magnet because he had an experience the first time we went to Scotland. I think I had one the second time we went but I'm a skeptic so I'm still not convinced. LOL


Sabrina looks gorgeous. Her fur is so shiny!


----------



## gazoo

I love ghost stories too.  Cindi, your house is stunning and well, I understand why ghosts don't want to leave it.  LOL


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Thanks. Sabrina is doing really well. Her former :censor: owner sent me an e-mail to ask how she was doing. NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!!!! Deleted.
> 
> I have 3 ghosts. An older woman, a young girl and a black and white cat.   The young girl used to play in the unfinished third floor room which is now my office so I do feel her around. She likes to play with the cats. One quick story. Animal related.
> 
> New Year's Eve about 5 years ago Hubby and I were watching TV in the living room with 3 dogs and a few cats. The dining room is next to the living room and separated by french doors. No pets are allowed in there. At 10 of midnight all three dogs jumped up and ran barking at the dining room doors. When I looked over I saw a black and white streak run by. I went in and no one or thing was there. There is an apartment attached to my house and the tenant was here for a while before going to a nursing home. She told us there was a black and white cat that used to live here and he is still here. Luckily there is no negative energy related to the spirits. I did have to kick one out as she was mad and throwing a tantrum. A story for another day. LOL



CRAZY!!! i'm glad none of them have bad energy but I would still be freaked out I think!! child ghosts especially freak me out lol.



clevercat said:


> Ooh I just love stories like this. I also lived in a haunted house - a huge Victorian place in East London. I loved it - kind, gentle spirits. I am such a tree hugger.
> Sabrina looks so good! And as for her idiot ex - don't you love when the guilt temporarily kicks in? Basil's owner contacted us a while back and we did the same as you. Delete delete delete.



I agree Clever I hope he feels guilt forever! but of course he does not deserve answers about sweet Sabrina. who kicks out their 17 year old kitty? shame on Basils old family too. do you have any ghost stories Clever?
when I was in university I lived in a big old house and I only had one roommate who was infamous for cleaning up behind me if I had to run to class or didn't have time to do the dishes. I called her out on it after coming home to a clean sink and everything put away---she hadn't been home all day! we used to come home to open cupboards in our kitchen all the time and couldn't figure it out, turns out in that particular instance we either had someone break in and clean the kitchen or our ghost is a very tidy one! we both hated the basement where the washer/dryer was. always felt cool wind brushing against your back and just an unsettling feeling. very weird! foot steps upstairs were common too...

my bedroom was always freezing cold too- I had our landlord come in to check out the heating to make sure it was working- which it was. I measured the temperature in my room at -15C one night despite the heat being on. we never figured it out. I moved to another bedroom (we had 2 unused ones upstairs as the house was meant for 4 people and my roommates had the one downstairs bedroom) and never had heating issues again- the one room was always freezing. even in the summer!



Cindi said:


> The last time he contacted me I had just paid $500 for Sabrina's dental care. I told him if he would like to help with the payment that would be fine with me. Didn't hear from him for a few months. Then he e-mails me to ask how she is??? Once you throw away your pet (that you had for 17 years!!) you don't get to ask any more questions. Horses behind!
> 
> I also live in an old Victorian. My favorite style home. My house has a long, interesting history. I have attached a pic. At the very top right where there is blue siding is my home office and foster room. One the first floor behind the porch is the dining room. They say that my house was a stop on the underground railroad when my street was just dirt and that area behind the blue door at the bottom which leads to my basement was used to hide people. I just love a house with history.


gorgeous house Cindi!

I used to love old houses but after my university house experience I've been freaked out and have lived in only new build townhomes or condos lol.


----------



## Echoes

Random guess that the basement door at one time may have been for horses?  Or isn't it big enough?

Or maybe for coal?


----------



## Cindi

It's a pretty small door. I doubt it was ever used for anything but people. It leads to an unfinished room under the porch which has a door into the next part of the basement. There was an old coal chute on the left side of the house. 





Echoes said:


> Random guess that the basement door at one time may have been for horses?  Or isn't it big enough?
> 
> Or maybe for coal?


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> The last time he contacted me I had just paid $500 for Sabrina's dental care. I told him if he would like to help with the payment that would be fine with me. Didn't hear from him for a few months. Then he e-mails me to ask how she is??? Once you throw away your pet (that you had for 17 years!!) you don't get to ask any more questions. Horses behind!
> 
> I also live in an old Victorian. My favorite style home. My house has a long, interesting history. I have attached a pic. At the very top right where there is blue siding is my home office and foster room. One the first floor behind the porch is the dining room. They say that my house was a stop on the underground railroad when my street was just dirt and that area behind the blue door at the bottom which leads to my basement was used to hide people. I just love a house with history.



Love the story about your ghosts your home is beautiful. 







leasul2003 said:


> Cindi, maybe there's something weird in the air tonight? Jasper is insane this evening. He's running around like a wild man. Well he does that a lot, but he's even more wild than usual. I wish I had half the energy that little guy does....
> 
> On another note, Shelby is slowly improving. She's eating somewhat better but still not drinking much. We're going to give her another session of subQ fluid to make sure she stays hydrated.The best part is that she isn't throwing up like she was and personality wise she is pretty much back to her crabby yet loving baby.



Sorry to hear she's not out of the woods yet *hugs* sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> Cindi, maybe there's something weird in the air tonight? Jasper is insane this evening. He's running around like a wild man. Well he does that a lot, but he's even more wild than usual. I wish I had half the energy that little guy does....
> 
> On another note, Shelby is slowly improving. She's eating somewhat better but still not drinking much. We're going to give her another session of subQ fluid to make sure she stays hydrated.The best part is that she isn't throwing up like she was and personality wise she is pretty much back to her crabby yet loving baby.



Gone for a few days and so much going on that I missed. Sorry to hear Shelby is not doing well Leasul, sending you and Shelby some positive thoughts 



Cindi said:


> Fire Rescue BooBoo will be here in a few hours. Until then everything is quiet and Sabrina is VERY happy with the catnip toys dad brought home for her. I just love it when the older cats play. At 19 Sabrina is the oldest. Belly is walking in circles and crying at the attic door.  The attic is unfinished storage area. She is kinda freaking me out. LOL



Is this the guy you had to sneak passed hubby?

Sabrina is looking amazing for her age. I only hope my boys get to be so dignified.



Cindi said:


> I also live in an old Victorian. My favorite style home. My house has a long, interesting history. I have attached a pic. At the very top right where there is blue siding is my home office and foster room. One the first floor behind the porch is the dining room. They say that my house was a stop on the underground railroad when my street was just dirt and that area behind the blue door at the bottom which leads to my basement was used to hide people. I just love a house with history.



I got goosebumps just reading this


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi, your house is beautiful!! And I love the haunted story. I always wonder how people think there is no such things as ghosts or angels when there are so many scientifically unexplainable phenomenons. 

Shelby is holding steady. The vet gave her another anti nausea shot. The blood work came back clean. We are feeding her baby food at the vets recommendation. She seems to enjoy it.  Another vet looked at her X-rays and they think some of her issues with gas and what not are actually coming from narrowing in the rear hips due to arthritis and spondylosis. The vet is mixing up a compound of flora and probiotics in an effort to build up the good bacteria in her colon. It looks like we are going to just be taking things day by day from now on. As long as she is not in pain, I will do whatever I have to do to keep my old girl happy. I'm not ready to let her go and I don't think she is ready to go either.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks ladies, I really love my house. The funny thing is when I was house hunting I looked at a lot of houses. When I walked into the foyer of this one I felt like I had come home. It was the strangest sensation. Like I had been here before. I put in an offer that day and settled 30 days later. 

Leasul, I'm glad to hear Shelby is doing a bit better. Clean bloodwork is nice to see. I hope she continues to improve.

Vinbenphon1, BooBoo is a fire rescue kitty. He is only a foster. The one I wanted to sneak in was a blind, 3 legged boy that was looking for a forever home. I am sneaky that way.    Luckily he was adopted before I could grab him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Glad to hear Shelby is gaining some ground, she has a great mama taking care of her. Hopefully this weekend she gets some more rest and her belly balanced 

Today I'm annoyed at my vet they are out of one of the two meds I give my Zorro for his ibs and they substituted a chewable version. He will not eat it, has any one seriously gotten a cat to eat a chewable med? I have almost enough pills to cover when they get a refill next wed. I guess I will have to try cutting it up and mix it in his food. All he did was lick it a few times and turned away. I'm leaving it on the stove to see if he'll sneak eat it after we go to bed. He loves to jump up there when we are not around, and our other guy doesn't jump up that high so if it's gone in the morning we will know Z ate it.


----------



## cats n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Glad to hear Shelby is gaining some ground, she has a great mama taking care of her. Hopefully this weekend she gets some more rest and her belly balanced
> 
> Today I'm annoyed at my vet they are out of one of the two meds I give my Zorro for his ibs and they substituted a chewable version. He will not eat it, has any one seriously gotten a cat to eat a chewable med? I have almost enough pills to cover when they get a refill next wed. I guess I will have to try cutting it up and mix it in his food. All he did was lick it a few times and turned away. I'm leaving it on the stove to see if he'll sneak eat it after we go to bed. He loves to jump up there when we are not around, and our other guy doesn't jump up that high so if it's gone in the morning we will know Z ate it.



If your meds are a chewable version of a pill format you can still give it like a regular pill.

Example: Baytril comes in a purple coated tablet (non-chew) or a brownish tablet (chewable).  Both can be small enough for regular pilling of a cat, and I do them that way.  The chew version just gives me an extra attempt if I miss the target spot and the pill gets spit back at me.  Pill pockets can help with the pilling process.

Example:  Heartworm pills for dogs used to come as a white tablet before they made the fake meat chewies.  The chewies were too big and rough textured for pilling my dog.  The tablets could be pilled, or for my dog, I could just toss the dry pill in with her dry kibble and she gobbled it all up.


----------



## pixiejenna

cats n bags said:


> If your meds are a chewable version of a pill format you can still give it like a regular pill.
> 
> Example: Baytril comes in a purple coated tablet (non-chew) or a brownish tablet (chewable).  Both can be small enough for regular pilling of a cat, and I do them that way.  The chew version just gives me an extra attempt if I miss the target spot and the pill gets spit back at me.  Pill pockets can help with the pilling process.
> 
> Example:  Heartworm pills for dogs used to come as a white tablet before they made the fake meat chewies.  The chewies were too big and rough textured for pilling my dog.  The tablets could be pilled, or for my dog, I could just toss the dry pill in with her dry kibble and she gobbled it all up.



Thanks for the idea I will give it a go. Unfortunately the chewable med is like 3-4 times the size of his pill so im going to have to cut it up to get it down. He left the chewable med alone over night.


----------



## Jbb924

Cindi said:


> The last time he contacted me I had just paid $500 for Sabrina's dental care. I told him if he would like to help with the payment that would be fine with me. Didn't hear from him for a few months. Then he e-mails me to ask how she is??? Once you throw away your pet (that you had for 17 years!!) you don't get to ask any more questions. Horses behind!
> 
> I also live in an old Victorian. My favorite style home. My house has a long, interesting history. I have attached a pic. At the very top right where there is blue siding is my home office and foster room. One the first floor behind the porch is the dining room. They say that my house was a stop on the underground railroad when my street was just dirt and that area behind the blue door at the bottom which leads to my basement was used to hide people. I just love a house with history.




Your house is gorgeous!


----------



## Cindi

Thank you  




Jbb924 said:


> Your house is gorgeous!


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> Cindi, your house is beautiful!! And I love the haunted story. I always wonder how people think there is no such things as ghosts or angels when there are so many scientifically unexplainable phenomenons.
> 
> Shelby is holding steady. The vet gave her another anti nausea shot. The blood work came back clean. We are feeding her baby food at the vets recommendation. She seems to enjoy it.  Another vet looked at her X-rays and they think some of her issues with gas and what not are actually coming from narrowing in the rear hips due to arthritis and spondylosis. The vet is mixing up a compound of flora and probiotics in an effort to build up the good bacteria in her colon. It looks like we are going to just be taking things day by day from now on. As long as she is not in pain, I will do whatever I have to do to keep my old girl happy. I'm not ready to let her go and I don't think she is ready to go either.



I'm glad Shelby is holding steady.  Please give her a rub from me.  Poor thing and you.  I hope she keeps progressing.


----------



## gazoo

We've been busy getting set up for the puppy.  Had to finish some yard fencing, and puppy proof the house.  In two weeks we get our boy, still don't know which one it is.  LOL  I've spent several full days with the entire litter at this point and have a few favorites so am not too worried about which one becomes ours.  An evaluator has to check all the pups before anyone knows which puppy is going to which home.  And their liver shunt testing has to be completed around the same time.  Any tips on introducing a puppy to my kitties would be appreciated.  

I know that Hagar was fostered with dogs and "allegedly" didn't mind them, but that was over a year ago when he was tiny.  Wembley, I expect will pout for another year.  He seems to take a year to acclimate to things.  

I tried pulling their food up and only feeding at scheduled times to get ready for the puppy.  It was a disaster.  Wembley became super agitated, moaning all day and following me around.  Hagar didn't eat anything for the 2 days I tried feeding them at scheduled times.  So they are back on free feeding and I will put their bowls behind a baby gate off somewhere so that the puppy can't get to their food.  Hagar being only a bit over a year old worries me, since he is still growing, and I don't want to compromise his growth by scheduling his feeding.  They cannot be fed in the kitchen once the puppy arrives since that is the doorway we will use to take the puppy outside.  And putting the food on the counter is a no since the puppy will reach it within weeks of being home.  I tried putting their food in kennels and they wouldn't go for it.

Overall we're excited and counting the days.


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> I'm glad Shelby is holding steady.  Please give her a rub from me.  Poor thing and you.  I hope she keeps progressing.



I definitely will. She has actually progressed more. Her appetite surprises me actually because I think it's the best it has been in 6 months. We do have to give her the probiotics twice a day now, but if this what it does for her, I would gladly do it 4 times a day if I had to. I also never thought DH and I would celebrate BMs the way we do. TMI, I'm sure, but nevertheless it's true.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> I definitely will. She has actually progressed more. Her appetite surprises me actually because I think it's the best it has been in 6 months. We do have to give her the probiotics twice a day now, but if this what it does for her, I would gladly do it 4 times a day if I had to. I also never thought DH and I would celebrate BMs the way we do. TMI, I'm sure, but nevertheless it's true.



Not TMI to me.  I watch my boys like a hawk when they go.  Always making sure it's a steady stream and worrying about Wembley who squeals when he poos.  But that's due to his surgery and loss of some of his intestines from that raccoon attack before I adopted him.  We love our babies, don't we?


----------



## Cindi

I need prayers or good thoughts for my Boo cat. Last night all of the sudden he couldn't hardly walk on his back legs. He was walking flat footed and his feet crossed over each other. We thought he might be Diabetic but his blood sugar is normal. He is at the vet's tonight so they can watch him. They gave him a steroid shot and and antibiotic.They did x-rays and blood tests.  The blood test results won't be back until tomorrow. x- rays show no bone problems but his one kidney is slightly enlarged. The vet said this is not something they often see in cats. Meaning they have no idea.   Hopefully the blood tests will give us the answer. If not he will need an MRI. He is mainly my husband's cat and hubby is frantic. I really hope this is something we can treat. Hubby will be devastated if something happens to Boo. And he is only 6 years old. :cry:


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> I need prayers or good thoughts for my Boo cat. Last night all of the sudden he couldn't hardly walk on his back legs. He was walking flat footed and his feet crossed over each other. We thought he might be Diabetic but his blood sugar is normal. He is at the vet's tonight so they can watch him. They gave him a steroid shot and and antibiotic.They did x-rays and blood tests.  The blood test results won't be back until tomorrow. x- rays show no bone problems but his one kidney is slightly enlarged. The vet said this is not something they often see in cats. Meaning they have no idea.   Hopefully the blood tests will give us the answer. If not he will need an MRI. He is mainly my husband's cat and hubby is frantic. I really hope this is something we can treat. Hubby will be devastated if something happens to Boo. And he is only 6 years old. :cry:



Sending hugs, prayers, head bumps for Boo cat.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> I need prayers or good thoughts for my Boo cat. Last night all of the sudden he couldn't hardly walk on his back legs. He was walking flat footed and his feet crossed over each other. We thought he might be Diabetic but his blood sugar is normal. He is at the vet's tonight so they can watch him. They gave him a steroid shot and and antibiotic.They did x-rays and blood tests.  The blood test results won't be back until tomorrow. x- rays show no bone problems but his one kidney is slightly enlarged. The vet said this is not something they often see in cats. Meaning they have no idea.   Hopefully the blood tests will give us the answer. If not he will need an MRI. He is mainly my husband's cat and hubby is frantic. I really hope this is something we can treat. Hubby will be devastated if something happens to Boo. And he is only 6 years old. :cry:




Sending lots of positive get well Boo vibes your way!  
Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! Sending much love and healing juju to your Boo  .    I miss my Boo every day


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> I need prayers or good thoughts for my Boo cat. Last night all of the sudden he couldn't hardly walk on his back legs. He was walking flat footed and his feet crossed over each other. We thought he might be Diabetic but his blood sugar is normal. He is at the vet's tonight so they can watch him. They gave him a steroid shot and and antibiotic.They did x-rays and blood tests.  The blood test results won't be back until tomorrow. x- rays show no bone problems but his one kidney is slightly enlarged. The vet said this is not something they often see in cats. Meaning they have no idea.   Hopefully the blood tests will give us the answer. If not he will need an MRI. He is mainly my husband's cat and hubby is frantic. I really hope this is something we can treat. Hubby will be devastated if something happens to Boo. And he is only 6 years old. :cry:



Sorry to hear about hoo. *hugs* he will be in my thoughts fingers and paws crossed for your little guy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thinking of you Boo cat.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi - Boo, you and your husband are in my thoughts.  Sending heaps of vibes.  

I can't imagine how scary it is to see him like that.


----------



## chessmont

Prayers from here for Boo


----------



## Cindi

Thanks for the good thoughts. This morning Boo is no worse so that is good news. Some of his bloodwork came back and the only thing off is his white blood cell count which means infection. That is good news as we are hoping it is Toxoplasmosis. Toxo is not good but it is much better than cancer or a brain disorder. It is treated with a heavy course of antibiotics. The rest of the blood results will be back later today including Toxo titers. I am waiting by the phone. Please continue with the thoughts and prayers as he still will not eat.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hang in there Boo!!!


----------



## chessmont

Be careful you can get toxo, right?  From what I recall.  Be careful when cleaning the litterbox.


----------



## Cindi

His Toxo test was negative. In fact all of them were negative except for white blood cells were high which means infection or inflammation. So we ruled out a bunch of stuff but have no answers. They think he somehow hurt his back. I guess anything is possible but a 6 year old indoor only cat doesn't have a lot of places to injure himself. We brought him home and he did eat so that is great news. The vet said to see how he does over the weekend and if he is not better he will have to have an MRI next week. Please cross fingers, toes, paws that it is just a minor injury and he is showing some improvement by Tuesday. He did walk a few feet to hide in the closet so I guess that's good too. 





chessmont said:


> Be careful you can get toxo, right?  From what I recall.  Be careful when cleaning the litterbox.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> His Toxo test was negative. In fact all of them were negative except for white blood cells were high which means infection or inflammation. So we ruled out a bunch of stuff but have no answers. They think he somehow hurt his back. I guess anything is possible but a 6 year old indoor only cat doesn't have a lot of places to injure himself. We brought him home and he did eat so that is great news. The vet said to see how he does over the weekend and if he is not better he will have to have an MRI next week. Please cross fingers, toes, paws that it is just a minor injury and he is showing some improvement by Tuesday. He did walk a few feet to hide in the closet so I guess that's good too.




Continued good thoughts and well wishes for Boo!


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> His Toxo test was negative. In fact all of them were negative except for white blood cells were high which means infection or inflammation. So we ruled out a bunch of stuff but have no answers. They think he somehow hurt his back. I guess anything is possible but a 6 year old indoor only cat doesn't have a lot of places to injure himself. We brought him home and he did eat so that is great news. The vet said to see how he does over the weekend and if he is not better he will have to have an MRI next week. Please cross fingers, toes, paws that it is just a minor injury and he is showing some improvement by Tuesday. He did walk a few feet to hide in the closet so I guess that's good too.



Poor Boo. Definitely sending feel better vibes your way. I hate it when the fur babies get sick and we can't get definitive answers.


----------



## Cindi

Your prayers and good thoughts seem to have worked! Boo is doing a lot better. Not back to normal at all but so MUCH better. He is walking again and that is something I was afraid would never happen and we would have to let him go. I still have no idea what happened. I guess he did injure himself somehow. Please continue with the good thoughts. Hoping Boo gets back to normal. If it is an injury the Pred is doing its job. It would be so much easier if cats could just tell you what's wrong.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Your prayers and good thoughts seem to have worked! Boo is doing a lot better. Not back to normal at all but so MUCH better. He is walking again and that is something I was afraid would never happen and we would have to let him go. I still have no idea what happened. I guess he did injure himself somehow. Please continue with the good thoughts. Hoping Boo gets back to normal. If it is an injury the Pred is doing its job. It would be so much easier if cats could just tell you what's wrong.



This is good news!  I hope he was just running around like a foo-kitty and tweaked something.  I'll keep sending healing mojo to Mr. Boo Cat and hope he is back to normal soon.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Boo! Hope he continues to improve!


----------



## leasul2003

Woo Hoo Boo!! Keep getting better, buddy.


----------



## gazoo

Ok guys, I finally know which puppy out of the litter is ours.  We haven't named him yet and will not pick him until he is 10 weeks, which is next week, but I couldn't wait to share pics with you all.  First pic taken at 3 weeks and the other is from last week.  

I've been spending tons of one on one time with Wembley and Hagar, loving on them, giving extra treats.  I know Hagar was fostered as a kitten with dogs and did ok (but he was only days old until 8 weeks so no telling how he will react to our new addition), Wembley I have no knowledge of his past, so fingers crossed that they both don't spazz out too badly.


----------



## chessmont

gazoo said:


> Ok guys, I finally know which puppy out of the litter is ours.  We haven't named him yet and will not pick him until he is 10 weeks, which is next week, but I couldn't wait to share pics with you all.  First pic taken at 3 weeks and the other is from last week.
> 
> I've been spending tons of one on one time with Wembley and Hagar, loving on them, giving extra treats.  I know Hagar was fostered as a kitten with dogs and did ok (but he was only days old until 8 weeks so no telling how he will react to our new addition), Wembley I have no knowledge of his past, so fingers crossed that they both don't spazz out too badly.



Cuteness overdose!  He's adorable!  Look at those giant feet, LOL.


----------



## gazoo

chessmont said:


> Cuteness overdose!  He's adorable!  Look at those giant feet, LOL.



He's a doll.  Very confident and calm, but into everything.  LOL


----------



## Cindi

Oh Gazoo he's adorable!!!! Better watch out when he grows into those giant feet. lol


----------



## gazoo

Thank you, *Cindi.*  I'm madly in love with him.  And terribly worried about Wembley and his moods.  LOL


----------



## Cindi

Usually the cats will let the dog know they are the boss and that's that. I fostered a LOT of Greyhounds and after a swat or 2 from my cats they got with the program. I'm sure your new puppy will fall in line. lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh he is such a cutie!! Can't wait until you get him home!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Ok guys, I finally know which puppy out of the litter is ours.  We haven't named him yet and will not pick him until he is 10 weeks, which is next week, but I couldn't wait to share pics with you all.  First pic taken at 3 weeks and the other is from last week.
> 
> I've been spending tons of one on one time with Wembley and Hagar, loving on them, giving extra treats.  I know Hagar was fostered as a kitten with dogs and did ok (but he was only days old until 8 weeks so no telling how he will react to our new addition), Wembley I have no knowledge of his past, so fingers crossed that they both don't spazz out too badly.


 
Oh my, those _feets_! Good luck with Hagar and Wembley...I have a feeling that Wembly, in particular, is going to Make You Pay.


----------



## gazoo

Wembley is such a funny boy.  He's now finally back to what he was pre-Hagar arrival.  And now this new puppy will probably shake his world up again.  He seems less interested in getting out since the trees were removed from our property, the noise of the day permanently affected him, I hope.  Hagar and Wembley now play together daily, racing around the house and collapsing in a pile of fur to lick each other before racing off again.  They still startle each other when one comes around the corner, but no hissing and definitely more friendliness.  Hopefully the new puppy will bond them closer together as they unite in horror.  LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

Does anyone have any suggestions for dealing with a fear of thunder and fireworks? I have tried the Thundershirt, which seemed to do absolutely nothing, lavender on the ears is not noticed, and melatonin seems to work but it still takes awhile to take effect.


----------



## Cindi

Besides the meds I don't think anything actually works. I had a Greyhound terrified of thunder and fireworks. I would put his dog crate in the closet, put him in it and completely cover it with a blanket. Some quiet, soothing music and just wait it out. Nothing else ever worked. 







buzzytoes said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for dealing with a fear of thunder and fireworks? I have tried the Thundershirt, which seemed to do absolutely nothing, lavender on the ears is not noticed, and melatonin seems to work but it still takes awhile to take effect.


----------



## gazoo

We brought our new puppy home on Thursday morning.  He's done really well.  No accidents in the house (the breeder really out did herself!!), he's only 10 weeks old.  Wembley, extremely unexpectedly, actually loves him.   Came immediately to say hello, he and puppy touched noses and he regularly goes up to the x-pen to say hello.  Hagar's eyes bugged out when we first walked in with the puppy and he disappeared the first day.  

The second day Hagar slowly stood at the edge of the living room, where the x-pen is set up and the puppy barked when he saw him.  (His first bark!)  Hagar jumped 3' in the air and hasn't set foot in the living room since.  So far he refuses to be anywhere in the sight line of the puppy.  So I've set up a litter box and food/water in my bedroom, where Hagar seems to hang out exclusively.  He hadn't eaten or used the litter boxes in a day and a half.  He is still very lovey and friendly to the humans, but hasn't come near the puppy.  Wembley is in heaven and I can't help but think he is thrilled that Hagar is so miffed.  We named the puppy Magnus.  I'm sad about Hagar, frankly shocked at Wembley, and hope that Hagar feels better about the situation soon.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh my! He is adorable!! And I love that Wembly has accepted him so quickly. I'm sure Hagar will come around. It just may take a little time. Love love love his name! So befitting of his breed. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> Oh my! He is adorable!! And I love that Wembly has accepted him so quickly. I'm sure Hagar will come around. It just may take a little time. Love love love his name! So befitting of his breed. Can't wait for more pictures.



Thank you Leasul!!  The naming was a beast chore.  My husband wanted Marmite (eeeew, I gag when I spread it on his toast everyday - no way I'd willingly call that out a million times a day), the kids wanted to call him Basil (with the British pronunciation), yet Magnus seemed the best fit to his personality.  He is crazy sweet.  Full of kisses and hugs.  He crawls into your lap and buries his head in your neck and just leans into you.  

I've been so terrified that Wembley would react badly or get hurt, and here he was a doggy lover all along.


----------



## Cindi

Look at that face!!!!    I'm happy to hear Wembly loves his doggy brother. My cats always were fond of my Greyhounds even from the beginning. They would lay all over them. I'm sure Hagar will acclimate. After all if Wembly isn't scared of the big doggy he can't be either.


----------



## chessmont

Lucky you, he's lovely!  Wish I could have an IW but can't have another dog right now.

He won't be able to fit in your lap for long


----------



## jenny70

gazoo said:


> We brought our new puppy home on Thursday morning.  He's done really well.  No accidents in the house (the breeder really out did herself!!), he's only 10 weeks old.  Wembley, extremely unexpectedly, actually loves him.   Came immediately to say hello, he and puppy touched noses and he regularly goes up to the x-pen to say hello.  Hagar's eyes bugged out when we first walked in with the puppy and he disappeared the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> The second day Hagar slowly stood at the edge of the living room, where the x-pen is set up and the puppy barked when he saw him.  (His first bark!)  Hagar jumped 3' in the air and hasn't set foot in the living room since.  So far he refuses to be anywhere in the sight line of the puppy.  So I've set up a litter box and food/water in my bedroom, where Hagar seems to hang out exclusively.  He hadn't eaten or used the litter boxes in a day and a half.  He is still very lovey and friendly to the humans, but hasn't come near the puppy.  Wembley is in heaven and I can't help but think he is thrilled that Hagar is so miffed.  We named the puppy Magnus.  I'm sad about Hagar, frankly shocked at Wembley, and hope that Hagar feels better about the situation soon.  Fingers crossed.




Magnus is adorable!  I loved your story about Wembley and Hagar's first sight of him!  Hopefully Hagar will come around soon!


----------



## clevercat

Oh hai Magnus. Welcome to teh pups forum 
I'm amazed Wembley has taken to him so quickly, you must be VERY relieved, gazoo!
I'm sure Hagar will soon warm up to the new boy.
Looking forward to seeing lots of pupdates and peekchures (hint, hint).


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Magnus!

he is gorgeous!

wow I cannot believe Wembley loves him, such a pleasant surprise. i'm sure Hagar will come around soon once the pup settles in.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hai Magnus!!! Glad to hear Wembley has come around so quickly since he was the one you were most worried about. Hagar is no doubt just angry that his place as baby of the family has been usurped by a big slobbery beast.


----------



## poopsie

ZOMG!   Best site EVER 


http://www.crazycatladyclothing.com/


----------



## leasul2003

poopsie2 said:


> ZOMG!   Best site EVER
> 
> 
> http://www.crazycatladyclothing.com/



Hilarious! I wish they had plus size. I would buy some of those clothes. I still might to buy something from there. Those socks crack me up.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> ZOMG!   Best site EVER
> 
> 
> http://www.crazycatladyclothing.com/



I have already seen a kazillion things I 'need' - what a great site


----------



## buzzytoes

Here is my newest friend at work. He was found this morning as he was sitting alongside his dead sibling's body.  He hasn't eaten or drunk anything yet. I sprayed some calming spray in there and am hoping he will drink soon. He will let me pet him but he is definitely feral. I have the wounds to prove it.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Here is my newest friend at work. He was found this morning as he was sitting alongside his dead sibling's body.  He hasn't eaten or drunk anything yet. I sprayed some calming spray in there and am hoping he will drink soon. He will let me pet him but he is definitely feral. I have the wounds to prove it.



Oh that poor little baby! Is he at the Shelter, buzzy, or is he already yours?


----------



## buzzytoes

He is here at work. One of the drivers here may take him, or he may stay as a yard cat. If he stays here then I will be taking him in a few days to get checked up. DH is on graves tonight so I am going to take him home and see if I can at least get him to be  little less scared.


ETA the guy who may take him (he has a young son) said little kitty let driver pick him up so I guess that is a better sign than his mad attempt at an escape when I first brought him inside.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> He is here at work. One of the drivers here may take him, or he may stay as a yard cat. If he stays here then I will be taking him in a few days to get checked up. DH is on graves tonight so I am going to take him home and see if I can at least get him to be  little less scared.
> 
> 
> ETA the guy who may take him (he has a young son) said little kitty let driver pick him up so I guess that is a better sign than his mad attempt at an escape when I first brought him inside.



Aww thank goodness he was found by people who care...


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Here is my newest friend at work. He was found this morning as he was sitting alongside his dead sibling's body.  He hasn't eaten or drunk anything yet. I sprayed some calming spray in there and am hoping he will drink soon. He will let me pet him but he is definitely feral. I have the wounds to prove it.



Sob.  How sad!  Thank goodness he's in good hands now. :cry:


----------



## Cindi

Poor little guy. I know you will work your magic on him Buzzy and he will be adoptable in no time. Sure you are not going to keep him???


----------



## buzzytoes

Not likely Cindi! Don't think DH is yet ready for another cat after losing Darius, even though it has been a few months. The driver had mentioned getting a kitten a few weeks ago so I am more than happy to hand him (or her) off. 


It was quite the adventure to get him though. Wandered into a room with no lights and as the batch guy is opening a door to let light in a rat damn near ran over my toes. I screamed and made batch guy jump a foot high cuz he thought the kitten was attacking me.  Finally found kitty outside crammed in a corner and s/he about scratched off my arm when I grabbed him. I wouldn't have been so brave if it had been a full grown cat but I figure I've been accidentally scratched plenty of times by little kittens!


----------



## Candice0985

aww poor little kitty   and his poor sibling too.

seems like he/she will have a home no matter what! i'm sure once he feels safe and secure the kittin will be less feral


----------



## leasul2003

What a sad beginning. But now that s/he has been rescued looks like things will turn around soon. And what a cutie. Another orangie. Don't let Stinky find out or you may be ordered to keep her and add to the TPF brood.


----------



## cats n bags

^^^^


Too Late...Stinky saw teh baby kittin and says Buzzy needs MOAR ORINGINESS and needs to keep little oringy guy.  He looks young enough that a couple of days will turn him into a furry little bed warmer.


----------



## buzzytoes

That's what I am hoping! Just not my bed.  He let me hold him a bit ago with just one small hiss. Borrowing a cage from a friend who finds little babies all of the time and will have him in that the next few days to get him used to people.


----------



## buzzytoes

Pardon the semi boob shot but here we are this evening. Progress!


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> Pardon the semi boob shot but here we are this evening. Progress!




Aww, cuddles, so sweet!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwww  I can't stand the cuteness!     That is quick progress.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Pardon the semi boob shot but here we are this evening. Progress!



 what a sweetheart! awww s/he says i'm so sorry I hiss i'm just scared....


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Pardon the semi boob shot but here we are this evening. Progress!



Squuuueeee of the day!


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Pardon the semi boob shot but here we are this evening. Progress!


----------



## gazoo

Here's Wembley in his "spot" each night.  Watching over his puppy, Magnus.  He continues to nose bop Magnus and last night the puppy tried to nibble his tail and it didn't faze Wembley at all.  Hagar has slowly crept into the living room twice in the evening when Magnus is napping.  But the minute Magnus snores or makes any noise in his sleep, Hagar vanishes in a blur of speeding fur.

(Please excuse the poor phone quality pics.)


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Here's Wembley in his "spot" each night.  Watching over his puppy, Magnus.  He continues to nose bop Magnus and last night the puppy tried to nibble his tail and it didn't faze Wembley at all.  Hagar has slowly crept into the living room twice in the evening when Magnus is napping.  But the minute Magnus snores or makes any noise in his sleep, Hagar vanishes in a blur of speeding fur.
> 
> (Please excuse the poor phone quality pics.)



lol poor Hagar! hopefully Magnus has a pretty chill personality and Hagar will learn to love him.

I love them Wembley thinks Magnus is HIS puppy, I can see him now "oh thanks for my pet mom and dad, I promise i'll take care of him"


----------



## Cindi

Awwww. I can't wait to see Wembley/Magnus snoodle pics.  They are adorable.


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Magnus has his very own guard cat!!!


----------



## clevercat

Aww, look at Wembley, all proud of his new doggie 
It sounds as though Hagar is making tiny baby steps toward accepting Magnus, as well...


----------



## leasul2003

It's so cool that Wembley had no problems with bringing this big guy into the house. Do you suppose he had contact with a dog in his former life?


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> It's so cool that Wembley had no problems with bringing this big guy into the house. Do you suppose he had contact with a dog in his former life?



Yes - I think so.  He didn't even blink when we walked in the door.  Walked right up to us.  Hagar on the other hand I know was fostered with dogs and did ok as a wee kitten.  Now not so much.  LOL


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Pardon the semi boob shot but here we are this evening. Progress!


I love happy endings


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> Here's Wembley in his "spot" each night.  Watching over his puppy, Magnus.  He continues to nose bop Magnus and last night the puppy tried to nibble his tail and it didn't faze Wembley at all.  Hagar has slowly crept into the living room twice in the evening when Magnus is napping.  But the minute Magnus snores or makes any noise in his sleep, Hagar vanishes in a blur of speeding fur.
> 
> (Please excuse the poor phone quality pics.)


too cute. Wembly is secretly using his cat mind meld trick and puppy will soon be trained (insert evil laugh)


----------



## buzzytoes

Kitty is going to get his (pretty sure it's a boy) first set of shots and dewormer this morning and then I will be turning him over to his new home, so long as the driver really actually wants to take him.


I was so proud of the Moose this morning - she actually sniffed Kitty! Then she got all freaked out and wouldn't go near him again. LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

Surprise! Kitty is a girl! Apparently that's rather rare for orange tabbies. Also means driver can't take her cuz he has an unneutered boy cat at home. Boo.


----------



## gazoo

She's beautiful, Buzzy!!


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> Surprise! Kitty is a girl! Apparently that's rather rare for orange tabbies. Also means driver can't take her cuz he has an unneutered boy cat at home. Boo.




What a pretty girl!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Surprise! Kitty is a girl! Apparently that's rather rare for orange tabbies. Also means driver can't take her cuz he has an unneutered boy cat at home. Boo.



Oh that sweet little face!


----------



## Cindi

Orange girl??    Perfection.


----------



## poopsie

Wait until Stinky hears about _this_


----------



## cats n bags

_OMG!!!  OMNG!!!!

I gots a sister in orange just up the road, an ober teh mountins, an down teh mountins from me!!!  Yay!!!  Buzzy gots to keep little sister in oringy pin stripes!!!  She is extur super speshul kittin!!!   

keep her...keep her...keep her...

Mr. Buzzy--keep her...keep her...keep her...

Luv Stinky _


----------



## leasul2003

Oh that sweet pumpkin!


----------



## gazoo

Magnus, 11 weeks old today.

And looky what I found Hagar and Wembley doing today.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wembley's face is like "okay fine I will cuddle with you since you are scared but it's just a DOG. Jeez."


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> _OMG!!!  OMNG!!!!
> 
> I gots a sister in orange just up the road, an ober teh mountins, an down teh mountins from me!!!  Yay!!!  Buzzy gots to keep little sister in oringy pin stripes!!!  She is extur super speshul kittin!!!
> 
> keep her...keep her...keep her...
> 
> Mr. Buzzy--keep her...keep her...keep her...
> 
> Luv Stinky _



Well Stinky I shall not lie. I was trying to talk her up to Mr. Buzzy. The Moose has gotten over her fear and came up and licked the little orangey girl right on the top of her head. I am not sure he will ever be ready after losing Darius, but I don't want her to end up someplace that I won't get updates on her. I am going to keep her here tomorrow night again and see what happens. Maybe if I just never give her away then Mr. Buzzy will just not say anything? A girl can dream.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ crossing my fingers and toes that Mr. Buzzy falls in love.


----------



## poopsie

how could he not?


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Wembley's face is like "okay fine I will cuddle with you since you are scared but it's just a DOG. Jeez."



LOL  Yes he does look like that!  Scaredy cat Hagar.


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Well Stinky I shall not lie. I was trying to talk her up to Mr. Buzzy. The Moose has gotten over her fear and came up and licked the little orangey girl right on the top of her head. I am not sure he will ever be ready after losing Darius, but I don't want her to end up someplace that I won't get updates on her. I am going to keep her here tomorrow night again and see what happens. Maybe if I just never give her away then Mr. Buzzy will just not say anything? A girl can dream.



Aw, I hope it works out.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Surprise! Kitty is a girl! Apparently that's rather rare for orange tabbies. Also means driver can't take her cuz he has an unneutered boy cat at home. Boo.


she is so beautiful!!! what a pretty face, I love her smile


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Magnus, 11 weeks old today.
> 
> And looky what I found Hagar and Wembley doing today.


hai Magnus! he's already getting so big! pretty soon he'll start to look like a wise old wizard dog lol!

aww good job Wembley on comforting Hagar, hopefully Hagar finds his braves soon and starts to come around to Magnus 



buzzytoes said:


> Well Stinky I shall not lie. I was trying to talk her up to Mr. Buzzy. The Moose has gotten over her fear and came up and licked the little orangey girl right on the top of her head. I am not sure he will ever be ready after losing Darius, but I don't want her to end up someplace that I won't get updates on her. I am going to keep her here tomorrow night again and see what happens. Maybe if I just never give her away then Mr. Buzzy will just not say anything? A girl can dream.



fingers crossed!!! she is so pretty and it seems like if Moose has already given her kisses then chances are they'll get along well  please please Mr. Buzzy!!!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Well Stinky I shall not lie. I was trying to talk her up to Mr. Buzzy. The Moose has gotten over her fear and came up and licked the little orangey girl right on the top of her head. I am not sure he will ever be ready after losing Darius, but I don't want her to end up someplace that I won't get updates on her. I am going to keep her here tomorrow night again and see what happens. Maybe if I just never give her away then Mr. Buzzy will just not say anything? A girl can dream.



I believe that the ones that have crossed the bridge know when it is time to send a new buddy to the people they left behind.  This little girl may have had an appointment with you all and did not just randomly show up.  She will never replace Darius....but....


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> I believe that the ones that have crossed the bridge know when it is time to send a new buddy to the people they left behind.  This little girl may have had an appointment with you all and did not just randomly show up.  She will never replace Darius....but....




I am a firm believer in that as well. He asked how Diablo was reacting to her and he is down to just mild hissing instead of completely freaking out and going after everything in sight like he did the first night she was there. He should get off early today and I left the door open to the room she is in so I am hoping he will visit her. I am probably getting my hopes up but we shall see. She definitely has seemed to fit right in and nothing seems to phase her other than humans.


----------



## Cindi

Sending "fall in love" vibes to Mr Buzzy. That orange girl needs to stay in TPF family.


----------



## buzzytoes

Don't tell anyone but Orangey Girl has told me her name is Lucy. I haven't told DH yet since he has not been pushing for her to leave. Today he tells me "she needs to move out of her comfort zone - she has her cage and is scared everywhere else." So I leave her up in our bedroom on her own, go grocery shopping, and when I come home DH says "I just want to say good luck finding her." The little maniac is currently exploring every inch of the family room down here where the TV is. Give her an inch and she will take a mile.  Finally got her to play with me though, so I think she is well on her way to being a normal kitty.


----------



## leasul2003

Sounds like DH is warming to the idea of a new family member.


----------



## pixiejenna

Gazoo eeee snuggles are big step!

Buzzy it really sounds like your hubby is open to making Lucy a new member of your family. *fingers & paws crossed*


----------



## Candice0985

yay Buzzy! I hope Lucy becomes a permanent family member, she is such a pretty little girl!


----------



## clevercat

Buzzy - I am glad the orangey pinstriped girl is making her way into DH's heart (fingers crossed). I hope she will stay and become part of the Purrs Forum family.

gazoo - I never thought I'd ever see a Wembley and Hagar snoodle pic! Magnus is adorable, btw


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Buzzy - I am glad the orangey pinstriped girl is making her way into DH's heart (fingers crossed). I hope she will stay and become part of the Purrs Forum family.
> 
> *gazoo - I never thought I'd ever see a Wembley and Hagar snoodle pic! Magnus is adorable, btw *



Me either!  Still shocked.  Hagar has started darting into the house again.  But scrams if the puppy looks at him, which makes the puppy give chase.  Hagar will then hide under whatever is near, bed/table and emit a sound akin to a lawn mower.  I've never heard a cat growl so loudly.  Lots of hissing and growling.  The sound is thrown so that the first few times, I thought the neighbor's gardeners were outside.  But no, it's just baby Hagar living up to his name.  LOL  Magnus has yet to even get within 5 feet of Hagar.  Wembley continues to move around unaffected.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sad day, Lucy went to a new home today. I knew DH wasn't ready but I had a little hope anyway. It was fun taking care of her but I am not sure I could handle the kitten crazies anyway. I am just glad she got to learn what it means to be a kitten instead of just living in survival mode her whole life. And now this will hopefully open the door to being a kitten foster in the future.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Sad day, Lucy went to a new home today. I knew DH wasn't ready but I had a little hope anyway. It was fun taking care of her but I am not sure I could handle the kitten crazies anyway. I am just glad she got to learn what it means to be a kitten instead of just living in survival mode her whole life. And now this will hopefully open the door to being a kitten foster in the future.




Aww, I was so hoping you'd be able to keep her. But I am glad she has a Furever Home.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Sad day, Lucy went to a new home today. I knew DH wasn't ready but I had a little hope anyway. It was fun taking care of her but I am not sure I could handle the kitten crazies anyway.* I am just glad she got to learn what it means to be a kitten instead of just living in survival mode her whole life.* And now this will hopefully open the door to being a kitten foster in the future.



just this alone makes me smile  the saddest part about kittens on their own so early in life is they have to just survive, no time to be a baby and go through the kitten phase... now she gets to have a home where she is safe and will be loved! as much as we hoped you would keep her the most important thing is she has a forever home now!

there is a feral ginger kitty living by my house, he is so skittish he just runs if I even try to go outside to see him. I saw him across the road last night so I opened a can of food and went over, he wouldn't come to me so I dumped the can on a paper towel and left it for him, it was devoured right away as soon as I went back inside. i'm going to give him a can a night for something besides garbage or mice. I'll build him a winter shelter too and put it in my garden for when it gets cold....hopefully he'll use it 

I would love to catch him and find him a home but he's very feral, I think he's probably best just left alone and giving him food? thoughts?


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> just this alone makes me smile  the saddest part about kittens on their own so early in life is they have to just survive, no time to be a baby and go through the kitten phase... now she gets to have a home where she is safe and will be loved! as much as we hoped you would keep her the most important thing is she has a forever home now!
> 
> there is a feral ginger kitty living by my house, he is so skittish he just runs if I even try to go outside to see him. I saw him across the road last night so I opened a can of food and went over, he wouldn't come to me so I dumped the can on a paper towel and left it for him, it was devoured right away as soon as I went back inside. i'm going to give him a can a night for something besides garbage or mice. I'll build him a winter shelter too and put it in my garden for when it gets cold....hopefully he'll use it
> 
> I would love to catch him and find him a home but he's very feral, I think he's probably best just left alone and giving him food? thoughts?




From what I was reading, the best time to tame a feral cat is eight weeks old or younger. Eight to 12 weeks can be done but takes more time, and anything older than 12 weeks takes a lot of time and effort. That would require more of a capture and contain in a room in the house somewhere kind of plan. I would see how he does after you've fed him for awhile. Maybe he will surprise you and start coming around.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> From what I was reading, the best time to tame a feral cat is eight weeks old or younger. Eight to 12 weeks can be done but takes more time, and anything older than 12 weeks takes a lot of time and effort. That would require more of a capture and contain in a room in the house somewhere kind of plan. I would see how he does after you've fed him for awhile. Maybe he will surprise you and start coming around.



this kitty is probably around 9 to 10 months old now, i'll see if he starts to come around. he ate his food again last night, when I put it out he stayed away for about an hour or so. when I turned my lights off he came up and ate.


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> this kitty is probably around 9 to 10 months old now, i'll see if he starts to come around. he ate his food again last night, when I put it out he stayed away for about an hour or so. when I turned my lights off he came up and ate.



When Mr. Kitty  first showed up, he didn't want to even share the back yard with me.  I got him on a feeding schedule, and started doing the research on a TNR program.  After a few months I was able to trap him and get his surgery done.  It took the rest of the summer before I could touch him.  In the fall, I made him a feral cat shelter, and by winter I moved him into the house. 

It took another year before he would start jumping on me to get cuddles, and early this summer he started sharing the bed in the mornings.  Now we don't get to share the bed because fat boy hogs the bed and one of the pillows most mornings.  I end up squished against the wall.  Mr. Kitty loves the fan on his tummy.

When I was going through the first summer with him, the people talking me through it said the boys tend to give up their freedom for food more easily than the girls do.  If you can get your wild child to start coming around on schedule and making things nice at your yard, he might settle down.  Getting him neutered will be good for everyone, even if he stays outside.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> When Mr. Kitty  first showed up, he didn't want to even share the back yard with me.  I got him on a feeding schedule, and started doing the research on a TNR program.  After a few months I was able to trap him and get his surgery done.  It took the rest of the summer before I could touch him.  In the fall, I made him a feral cat shelter, and by winter I moved him into the house.
> 
> It took another year before he would start jumping on me to get cuddles, and early this summer he started sharing the bed in the mornings.  Now we don't get to share the bed because fat boy hogs the bed and one of the pillows most mornings.  I end up squished against the wall.  Mr. Kitty loves the fan on his tummy.
> 
> When I was going through the first summer with him, the people talking me through it said the boys tend to give up their freedom for food more easily than the girls do.  If you can get your wild child to start coming around on schedule and making things nice at your yard, he might settle down.  Getting him neutered will be good for everyone, even if he stays outside.



he is definitely interested in what is going on inside my house, if Lady doesn't see him first i'll catch him peeking into the windows. I highly doubt i'll be able to bring him into my house because of Lady (she's become very territorial when she sees cats outside) but i'm going to try to get closer to the little stray and feed him once a day. hopefully i'll earn some trust with him. if I can I will definitely have him neutered if I can catch him. right now that would be impossible but over time, I hope so!


----------



## leasul2003

We have a ginger that used to roam our neighborhood and lay on my patio dining table. I wanted him so badly, but he always ran anytime I even opened our door. The DH told me that earlier this year a neighbor of ours worked some magic and he is now an indoor kitty with a warm home. I miss him sometimes, but knowing he is safe and loved is the best gift I could get.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> We have a ginger that used to roam our neighborhood and lay on my patio dining table. I wanted him so badly, but he always ran anytime I even opened our door. The DH told me that earlier this year a neighbor of ours worked some magic and he is now an indoor kitty with a warm home. I miss him sometimes, but knowing he is safe and loved is the best gift I could get.



this is all I wish for this little ginger kitty! I cannot take him in myself I have Tuck and Lady and it just won't work with Lady being territorial and Tuck being a wimp. he'll hermit in my bedroom and never leave if I introduced someone new.

I fed little ginger kitty again last night and watched through my blinds as he ate an entire can of wet food. he is nervous and always watching his surroundings as he ate but finished up and moved along. I do hope that I can find him a home before winter or he finds a nice family himself.


this ginger kitty is the same Leasul, just runs as soon as I try to open the door.. and I only see him at night so I know when to watch for him now or put food out for him.

we are expecting another cold snowy winter this year (fingers crossed the forecast is wrong!) so I hope I can find him a  home before this or build him a winter shelter in my garden.


----------



## gazoo

Magnus has gained 12 pounds in 2 weeks.  He's now 12 weeks old and a whopping 41 pounds.  I'm having to carry him around when we're out since he isn't fully immunized yet, and won't be for another 2 weeks.  My back is killing me.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh my!!! 12 lbs in 2 weeks?!? Wow!! He's just too cute.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Magnus has gained 12 pounds in 2 weeks.  He's now 12 weeks old and a whopping 41 pounds.  I'm having to carry him around when we're out since he isn't fully immunized yet, and won't be for another 2 weeks.  My back is killing me.




Lol! Omg! You'll be carrying around close to 60 lbs before he gets his shot!  Doggie stroller time? &#128540;


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> Lol! Omg! You'll be carrying around close to 60 lbs before he gets his shot!  Doggie stroller time? &#128540;



I'm seriously horrified at the thought! 

I'm insisting that DH take the day off to help me at the vets.  I mean come on, it's the least he could do, right?  Seeing as he's yet to pick up any poo. LOL

Last time I took him in to the vet for the well-check I was struggling to hold him (he was a wee 29 pounds), and the lovely vet assistant filled out the paperwork for him since I had my hands full, and ended up making typos.  His file name became Mangus vs Magnus, which my pet insurance made me correct with the vet.  Bureaucracy in canine-land.  LOL


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> I'm seriously horrified at the thought!
> 
> I'm insisting that DH take the day off to help me at the vets.  I mean come on, it's the least he could do, right?  Seeing as he's yet to pick up any poo. LOL
> 
> Last time I took him in to the vet for the well-check I was struggling to hold him (he was a wee 29 pounds), and the lovely vet assistant filled out the paperwork for him since I had my hands full, and ended up making typos.  His file name became Mangus vs Magnus, which my pet insurance made me correct with the vet.  Bureaucracy in canine-land.  LOL



LOL Mangus, oh poor guy! good thing you corrected it back to Magnus, much more dignified


----------



## BPC

gazoo said:


> Magnus has gained 12 pounds in 2 weeks.  He's now 12 weeks old and a whopping 41 pounds.  I'm having to carry him around when we're out since he isn't fully immunized yet, and won't be for another 2 weeks.  My back is killing me.



He's a cutie no doubt, but 41 lbs at 12 weeks.. whoa.  I'm with the others, get a doggie
carriage..lol


----------



## Cindi

So my husband has been complaining that we have too many cats forever. Today he shows me a posting about a 10 year old cat that has been living in a basement for a year and now if the owner doesn't find her a home by Friday they are going to kill her. :censor:  the idiot moved into a house where they don't allow cats and hid this one in the basement. Really???? You suck! So as long as she tests negative for FELV and FIV she will be coming to live here. Here is the little angel. Bella


----------



## jenny70

Oh look at her!  She's beautiful and clearly loves to be loved!  
Bless you for saving her!


----------



## Cindi

I am getting even more mad looking at her on that cold basement floor. UGH!!!!!!  I hate people!!!!  The owner said she will take Bella to the vet to be tested and get her shots. We are going to pay for her vet care. Please keep your fingers and paws crossed that she tests negative. She certainly deserves much better than the hand she was dealt. So mad!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> So my husband has been complaining that we have too many cats forever. Today he shows me a posting about a 10 year old cat that has been living in a basement for a year and now if the owner doesn't find her a home by Friday they are going to kill her. :censor:  the idiot moved into a house where they don't allow cats and hid this one in the basement. Really???? You suck! So as long as she tests negative for FELV and FIV she will be coming to live here. Here is the little angel. Bella


she is beautiful, why move into a house that does not allow your pets? and once moved in why hide her in the basement? does the landlord have cameras upstairs or something? this is the stupidest thing ever! some people...

this poor little girl, she looks like she relishes being pet and loved on, fingers crossed she tests negative.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> I am getting even more mad looking at her on that cold basement floor. UGH!!!!!!  I hate people!!!!  The owner said she will take Bella to the vet to be tested and get her shots. We are going to pay for her vet care. Please keep your fingers and paws crossed that she tests negative. She certainly deserves much better than the hand she was dealt. So mad!!!!




Fingers and paws crossed here for a negative test result!  Poor little thing, your anger is completely justified.

Keep us posted about little Bella!


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> So my husband has been complaining that we have too many cats forever. Today he shows me a posting about a 10 year old cat that has been living in a basement for a year and now if the owner doesn't find her a home by Friday they are going to kill her. :censor:  the idiot moved into a house where they don't allow cats and hid this one in the basement. Really???? You suck! So as long as she tests negative for FELV and FIV she will be coming to live here. Here is the little angel. Bella



She's beautiful and her owners are knuckleheads.  I cannot begin to comprehend the thought process of some people.  She looks incredibly loving, I can only imagine how lonely she's been in that basement.


----------



## leasul2003

I can't stand people that think animals are disposable. Crossing fingers toes and eyes that it works out and she gets a new happy home with you.


----------



## cats n bags

Sending lots of test passing mojo to Bella.  I hope she can come home with you and Mr. Cindi soon.

ush: <-- this is me sending good wishes, really hard...


----------



## buzzytoes

What a beautiful girl! Fingers and paws crossed over here!


----------



## Cindi

Thanks for the good thoughts. I will let you all know as soon as I know.


----------



## gazoo

Since bringing puppy Magnus home, Hagar has been very different.  Still won't actively stay in the living areas that are visible from the pen that Magnus is in when unsupervised.  Now Hagar's latest outrages and I do mean outrages are chewing things.  He has destroyed 3 pieces of my clothing.  Granted it's my fault for having left the items out.  One was a spaghetti strapped nightgown that I've had since I was 20 years old (it's twenty years old!!!) and had been a gift from my mom.  He pulled that one from the drawer that was left a few inches open and shredded the straps, removing them completely from the body of the gown.  He doesn't touch DH's things.  My heart breaks for him that he is this upset.  He is still very lovey and lets me clip his nails and brush him daily and always greets me whenever I enter my bedroom where he is pretty much sequestered by his own choice.  I'm hoping it's a passing phase.  He is eating and using the facilities normally.  It's only been 3.5 weeks since Magnus arrived, so all in all it could have been worse.  At least both cats are still alive and Magnus is learning the "leave it" command better each day.  The breeder told me that he cannot be allowed to even take a step towards the cats in chase mode and holding onto his leash and repeating "leave it" seems to be doing the trick.  Wembley meanwhile is eating up all these Hagar free zones in the house and has been extra head bumpy/purry of late.


----------



## leasul2003

Clearly he is throwing quite the temper tantrums at not being the baby anymore. I'm sure with time he will return to his old self. Glad the other two are doing so well.


----------



## Cindi

Gazoo, sounds like things are going fairly well. It takes time to change pack dynamics and to have everyone be happy in their place in the pack. Hagar will come around. As long as he is still eating, drinking and accepting your attention he is doing fine. Hopefully his temper tantrums will end soon and he will accept the new situation.


----------



## Cindi

I talked to Bella's owner today. We are going to meet at my vet's office on Friday to get Bella tested and get her shots. We will take Bella home from there. I am not even going to allow bad test results to enter my mind. I just hope I can keep my mouth shut and not tell the owner what I really think of her. I guess at least she is willing to drive 45 mins to bring Bella to us. I will try to wait to complain about her until hubby and I are in the car on the way home.


----------



## gazoo

Great news about Bella, Cindi.  I'm relieved they're willing to rehome her.


----------



## jenny70

Great news Cindi!


----------



## Cindi

Just confirmed with Bella's owner about tomorrow and she sent me a couple of pics. This little girl is just too cute. The owner is very sad she has to rehome Bella and said it will be very hard for her and her daughter. I told her I would keep in touch. Check out Bella with a Lion's cut. Is she too cute or what??


----------



## leasul2003

She's adorable! But if she's so sad, why the hell did she move into a place that wouldn't allow pets?


----------



## Cindi

I'm sure there is more to the story. She does have a dog. When have you ever heard of a landlord allowing a dog but not a cat??? I never have. I am just going to be nice until I have Bella in my arms. After that I might just have to ask that question. Hubby said I have to be nice so we will see how it goes. 






leasul2003 said:


> She's adorable! But if she's so sad, why the hell did she move into a place that wouldn't allow pets?


----------



## poopsie

Oh what a cute little fluffernutter. Can't wait until you get her!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahahaha I love her with a lion cut. I think you should keep her that way all the time.  Good luck today!


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Just confirmed with Bella's owner about tomorrow and she sent me a couple of pics. This little girl is just too cute. The owner is very sad she has to rehome Bella and said it will be very hard for her and her daughter. I told her I would keep in touch. Check out Bella with a Lion's cut. Is she too cute or what??




Oh my gosh is she cute!!


----------



## oggers86

How do I stop Elsworth from chasing Elise? He is completely obsessed with her when she moves and she hates being chased. When she is settled he tends not to bother with her, at the moment she is asleep on the cat tree and after a bit of investigating her he is settled on the sofa. She is more tolerant of him than Elsa, she lets him get closer if he is calm and she is calm. Him and Elsa have a mutual understanding that they leave each other alone which works very well. He knows not to mess with her so he doesn't.


----------



## Cindi

Can you believe she canceled at the last minute!!!?????? This is absolute BS. She said she didn't have money to get Bella tested so we agreed to pay. Now she is saying she will take her to her vet and have her tested. This is why I don't get involved with people that rehome their cats. I feel terrible for Bella but what kind of idiot moves into a place where she is not allowed to have cats and brings her cat and leaves her in the basement????? I am beyond furious now.  Even if she gets her tested I will have to call that vet to confirm and still take her to my vet for shots and an exam. I shouldn't have said yes to this. 
There is probably a medical problem that she is trying to hide. Why else would she not bring her to my vet???? So MAD!


----------



## Cindi

Squirt bottle might be worth a try. Some cats don't care but some will stop what they are doing if you squirt them and tell them no. 





oggers86 said:


> How do I stop Elsworth from chasing Elise? He is completely obsessed with her when she moves and she hates being chased. When she is settled he tends not to bother with her, at the moment she is asleep on the cat tree and after a bit of investigating her he is settled on the sofa. She is more tolerant of him than Elsa, she lets him get closer if he is calm and she is calm. Him and Elsa have a mutual understanding that they leave each other alone which works very well. He knows not to mess with her so he doesn't.


----------



## leasul2003

Something is definitely off with that situation. I hope everything will work out the way it should.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Can you believe she canceled at the last minute!!!?????? This is absolute BS. She said she didn't have money to get Bella tested so we agreed to pay. Now she is saying she will take her to her vet and have her tested. This is why I don't get involved with people that rehome their cats. I feel terrible for Bella but what kind of idiot moves into a place where she is not allowed to have cats and brings her cat and leaves her in the basement????? I am beyond furious now.  Even if she gets her tested I will have to call that vet to confirm and still take her to my vet for shots and an exam. I shouldn't have said yes to this.
> There is probably a medical problem that she is trying to hide. Why else would she not bring her to my vet???? So MAD!





So she's rather have the poor girl live in a cold basement instead of going to a loving home.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Can you believe she canceled at the last minute!!!?????? This is absolute BS. She said she didn't have money to get Bella tested so we agreed to pay. Now she is saying she will take her to her vet and have her tested. This is why I don't get involved with people that rehome their cats. I feel terrible for Bella but what kind of idiot moves into a place where she is not allowed to have cats and brings her cat and leaves her in the basement????? I am beyond furious now.  Even if she gets her tested I will have to call that vet to confirm and still take her to my vet for shots and an exam. I shouldn't have said yes to this.
> There is probably a medical problem that she is trying to hide. Why else would she not bring her to my vet???? So MAD!



How freakin frustrating. Catknapping springs to mind and I don't mean the sleeping kind. 

If she does keep Bella in the basement, is that not a reportable offence of animal cruelty? Not sure about your laws over there, but it is in Australia. I hope this situation has a positive outcome for Bella. Sending you some positive energy Cindi


----------



## Cindi

Bella's owner finally got back to Gregg. He offered to drive the hour plus to meet her at her vet sometime this week. She said that would be great and she would call him to work out day and time. Hopefully everything will work out ok.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ugh so frustrating. Hope she means it this time.


----------



## hermes_lemming

gazoo said:


> We brought our new puppy home on Thursday morning.  He's done really well.  No accidents in the house (the breeder really out did herself!!), he's only 10 weeks old.  Wembley, extremely unexpectedly, actually loves him.   Came immediately to say hello, he and puppy touched noses and he regularly goes up to the x-pen to say hello.  Hagar's eyes bugged out when we first walked in with the puppy and he disappeared the first day.
> 
> The second day Hagar slowly stood at the edge of the living room, where the x-pen is set up and the puppy barked when he saw him.  (His first bark!)  Hagar jumped 3' in the air and hasn't set foot in the living room since.  So far he refuses to be anywhere in the sight line of the puppy.  So I've set up a litter box and food/water in my bedroom, where Hagar seems to hang out exclusively.  He hadn't eaten or used the litter boxes in a day and a half.  He is still very lovey and friendly to the humans, but hasn't come near the puppy.  Wembley is in heaven and I can't help but think he is thrilled that Hagar is so miffed.  We named the puppy Magnus.  I'm sad about Hagar, frankly shocked at Wembley, and hope that Hagar feels better about the situation soon.  Fingers crossed.



Gazoo - your trio is gorgeous!  LOL funny how one cat took to pup and other scrammed.

Makes me wonder how my pup will react to my beau's kitty.  She (cat) used to play with his neice's pup so you never know.  But my pup is a bit of a fraidy cat.  LOL he is perplexed how cats can jump so high.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cindi said:


> I'm sure there is more to the story. She does have a dog. When have you ever heard of a landlord allowing a dog but not a cat??? I never have. I am just going to be nice until I have Bella in my arms. After that I might just have to ask that question. Hubby said I have to be nice so we will see how it goes.



Something is off. Usually landlords allow cats, not dogs - even if the dog is smaller than most cats.  What gets me is why do people get pets and never walk them nor socialize them?  I always feel sorry for those who are confined outside or the just the garage.  it's just cruel.


----------



## leasul2003

I'm feeling guilty and worried right now. I went on vacation without the hubby to visit my new niece. He is home taking care of the fur kids. Today he told me that Shelby isn't doing well again. He said she's been throwing up a lot. She was doing so well before I left. I was still hesitant to leave her, but felt better because the DH was there. Now all I can think about is what if something happens before I get home? I'm still away for more than a week. And there is no way the DH will allow me to change my ticket because it would be ridiculously expensive. I feel so helpless.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> I'm feeling guilty and worried right now. I went on vacation without the hubby to visit my new niece. He is home taking care of the fur kids. Today he told me that Shelby isn't doing well again. He said she's been throwing up a lot. She was doing so well before I left. I was still hesitant to leave her, but felt better because the DH was there. Now all I can think about is what if something happens before I get home? I'm still away for more than a week. And there is no way the DH will allow me to change my ticket because it would be ridiculously expensive. I feel so helpless.



Eeek, that would make me panic as well.  Poor Shelby.  Is your DH planning on taking her to the vet?


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> Eeek, that would make me panic as well.  Poor Shelby.  Is your DH planning on taking her to the vet?


 The last time this happened they had us feed her baby food to see if she would keep it down. If not he will take her to get an anti nausea shot and have them examine her.


----------



## leasul2003

I just called him and he's making an appointment now. Please say a prayer for her.


----------



## gazoo

Keeping Shelby in my thoughts.  Come on, sweet girl, pull through this.


----------



## chessmont

leasul2003 said:


> I'm feeling guilty and worried right now. I went on vacation without the hubby to visit my new niece. He is home taking care of the fur kids. Today he told me that Shelby isn't doing well again. He said she's been throwing up a lot. She was doing so well before I left. I was still hesitant to leave her, but felt better because the DH was there. Now all I can think about is what if something happens before I get home? I'm still away for more than a week. And there is no way the DH will allow me to change my ticket because it would be ridiculously expensive. I feel so helpless.



I am hoping it isn't serious.  I HATE leaving my pets!


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww leasul2003 I'm sorry to hear about Shelby. She will be in my thoughts please keep us updated on how she's doing.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> I just called him and he's making an appointment now. Please say a prayer for her.




Oh leasu, I can imagine how you are feeling. Saying a prayer for Shelby and you. {{{ hugs}}}


----------



## madamefifi

chessmont said:


> I am hoping it isn't serious.  I HATE leaving my pets!




 X infinity! leasu, hope your fur baby is OK!


----------



## leasul2003

Thank you everyone for the good thoughts. She's lost weight again and even though she had an anti nausea shot still isn't eating. They gave us the same meds she had the last time with probiotic s and something else. The DH is keeping a close eye on her. 

On a different note the DH found a kitten on the way home from the vet. He said were not keeping it though,  but he does have it cuddled up snug as a bug in a rug in our master bath. He'll take it to the vet to see if he has a chip.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Thank you everyone for the good thoughts. She's lost weight again and even though she had an anti nausea shot still isn't eating. They gave us the same meds she had the last time with probiotic s and something else. The DH is keeping a close eye on her.
> 
> On a different note the DH found a kitten on the way home from the vet. He said were not keeping it though,  but he does have it cuddled up snug as a bug in a rug in our master bath. He'll take it to the vet to see if he has a chip.



I'm sorry to hear Shelby isn't doing well, hopefully the medicine helps again.

oooh pictures of the baby snug as a bug in a rug pleasssseee


----------



## leasul2003

I wish we could keep him.


----------



## leasul2003

leasul2003 said:


> I wish we could keep him.


Oops sorry about the size. I sent it from my phone. Didn't realize how big it would be.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I wish we could keep him.



he's so cute!!!! I know it's hard and you want to keep them all (basically me all the time!), but sometimes you just know when it's the right time to adopt and the right time to find the little guy another home. hopefully you can find someone looking for a kitten without bringing him to a shelter


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww he's a cutie!!! Hope Shelby is feeling better today.


----------



## poopsie

keephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephim


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> keephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephim




What poopsie said. 
He is adorable.
Hoping for a positive Shelby update, leasu.


----------



## leasul2003

Unfortunately shelby is the same. Still not eating. DH is giving her fluids more often than norm at the suggestion of the vet. They think it's the same problem as before. Gas in the colon causing bloating. The vet thinks that she should be getting better shortly. Please keep praying. 

As for Kirby... oh yes DH named him temporarily that since he found him on the curb... well we will be fostering him until A) DH Decides he belongs to us or until B) we find him a good home. 

Since I'm 4000 miles away in Hawaii all of this is difficult for me. I should be ( and am) enjoying my vacation with some family but at the same time really want to be at home. I hate being away from Shelby when she isn't feeling well. And I would love to meet Kirby.


----------



## poopsie

Kirby!!!! Perfect


----------



## leasul2003

And a few more aweeee pictures. (I hope they aren't enormous as I'm uploading them from my phone.) In the one he is laying on DH's lap. He said Jasper is glaring at him because that is HIS lap.


----------



## poopsie

I think perhaps your DH is smitten.    Once you name them that's it!


----------



## leasul2003

I kind of think the same thing. But he's in denial.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I hope Shelby will make a speedy recovery Leasul&#8230;

Me tinks that you have a new TITTEN


----------



## gazoo

Rooting that Kirby stays with you, Leasul.  And fervently hoping Shelby gets better soon.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> And a few more aweeee pictures. (I hope they aren't enormous as I'm uploading them from my phone.) In the one he is laying on DH's lap. He said Jasper is glaring at him because that is HIS lap.


awww Kirby!! what a cute name. and yes i'm on board- DH has named him, he's smitten  I think by the time you get home you'll have a new kittin!
uh oh Jasper isn't going to be happy about a baby, he wants to be the baby!

i'm sorry to hear Shelby is still not feeling well, hopefully she'll be better in a few days, maybe Jasper can teach her how to toot? He says "just do this, and it'll feel better!"


----------



## hermes_lemming

She is adorable. Keep the kitty.


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> awww Kirby!! what a cute name. and yes i'm on board- DH has named him, he's smitten  I think by the time you get home you'll have a new kittin!
> uh oh Jasper isn't going to be happy about a baby, he wants to be the baby!
> 
> i'm sorry to hear Shelby is still not feeling well, hopefully she'll be better in a few days, maybe Jasper can teach her how to toot? He says "just do this, and it'll feel better!"


. 

Lol. If anyone could teach her that, it would be him. 

I'm not getting my hopes up about the kitten though until I go home and see he is still there. Then all bets are off and DH will start seeing my sad puppy dog eyed looking and have me saying every 2 minutes... Pweaaase can I haz kitty?


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> .
> 
> Lol. If anyone could teach her that, it would be him.
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up about the kitten though until I go home and see he is still there. Then all bets are off and DH will start seeing my sad puppy dog eyed looking and have me saying every 2 minutes... Pweaaase can I haz kitty?



haha boy kitties are such boize  I swear Tuck comes out of the litter box and it's like ewww toot smell galore, but Lady- my little feminine girl- never. she smells like roses and rainbows lol 

definitely bring out the puppy dog eyes!!! I think DH is definitely bonding with the baby Kirby while you're gone! fingers crossed


----------



## buzzytoes

Kirby is the cutest name ever!! Hope Shelby gets the gas out soon so she can start feeling better.


Little orangey Lucy kitten was adopted!  I was too scared to text my AC friend because I did not want to hear that she had gone back to being feral once I dropped her at AC but that was not the case and she has found a home. I am sure she is making some home very happy!


----------



## leasul2003

DH took Shelby back to the vet. Her X ray was clear which is good. But she's still not eating. So they prescribed an appetite stimulant. 

As for Kirby... He has a new home. And I believe it was truly meant to be. When DH took Shelby in I asked he also take Kirby and have him examined. Well the vet tech fell in love. And she lost a cat a couple months ago and has been looking for a new addition to the family but never found the right one until now. So his new moniker is Kingsley and his mommy is an animal lover. I don't think we could have asked for more.


----------



## pixiejenna

Glad to hear the xray was good.  I hope the meds kick in quickly so Shelby starts eating.  *fingers crossed*  Kirby is a cutie it sounds like he couldn't have found a better home for him.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> DH took Shelby back to the vet. Her X ray was clear which is good. But she's still not eating. So they prescribed an appetite stimulant.
> 
> As for Kirby... He has a new home. And I believe it was truly meant to be. When DH took Shelby in I asked he also take Kirby and have him examined. Well the vet tech fell in love. And she lost a cat a couple months ago and has been looking for a new addition to the family but never found the right one until now. So his new moniker is Kingsley and his mommy is an animal lover. I don't think we could have asked for more.



fingers crossed the appetite stimulant works for Shelby!

it sounds like it was the best anyone could ask for! awww good for Kirby/Kingsley  hope the little guy is happy at his new home!

I know Jasper will be happy again lol!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for Kirby!!! What a happy accident. Hope the stimulant works for Miss Shelby.


----------



## leasul2003

Well, the appetite stimulant hasn't helped and she Shelby continues to worsen. She is down to 4.8 lbs. Today the did an ultrasound and her liver is seriously inflamed. The vet said she either has a roaring case of hepatitis or cancer. They have given some additional meds including steroids. She is clearly too old for surgery even if it is cancer. I feel so helpless. I don't get home for another 4 days. DH assures me she is not in pain and will be there when I get home, but I also can't help but wonder if he is just trying to make me feel better. I am miserable and just want to be with my baby.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Well, the appetite stimulant hasn't helped and she Shelby continues to worsen. She is down to 4.8 lbs. Today the did an ultrasound and her liver is seriously inflamed. The vet said she either has a roaring case of hepatitis or cancer. They have given some additional meds including steroids. She is clearly too old for surgery even if it is cancer. I feel so helpless. I don't get home for another 4 days. DH assures me she is not in pain and will be there when I get home, but I also can't help but wonder if he is just trying to make me feel better. I am miserable and just want to be with my baby.


 
Oh leasul, I am so sorry. Sending you a big {{{hug}}} amd keeping you and Shelby in my prayers.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh poor Shelby. Hoping the steroids will at least help bring the inflammation down. We had that happen with Darius once and thought we were going to lose him. He had a raging fever, so out of it I don't even think he knew we were there. As fast as it came on, it left just as fast a few days later and he was back to normal. Hope this will be the case with Shelby as well.


----------



## chessmont

I'm sending some healing thoughts Shelby's way


----------



## Cindi

Poor Shelby. Sending healing thoughts her way. and ((((HUGS))))  for you.


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> Oh poor Shelby. Hoping the steroids will at least help bring the inflammation down. We had that happen with Darius once and thought we were going to lose him. He had a raging fever, so out of it I don't even think he knew we were there. As fast as it came on, it left just as fast a few days later and he was back to normal. Hope this will be the case with Shelby as well.



Buzzy, This gives me some hope. Thank you for sharing that. 

Thank you to everyone for the good thoughts. I was able to get my flight changed and will be home in 2 days instead of 4.


----------



## poopsie

I think you will feel better when you get back home.
 I hope that the steroids work


----------



## Candice0985

oh poor Shelby, i hope she recovers soon and the steroids work. healing thoughts coming Shelby's way


----------



## leasul2003

I made it home yesterday afternoon and spent the entire day with Shelby. She is clearly ill, but according to hubby improved some. I was able to get her eat some and she kept it down. Plus she didn't throw up the meds. Please keep her in your prayers as we are still not out of the woods.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> I made it home yesterday afternoon and spent the entire day with Shelby. She is clearly ill, but according to hubby improved some. I was able to get her eat some and she kept it down. Plus she didn't throw up the meds. Please keep her in your prayers as we are still not out of the woods.


 
Eat, little Shelby! Sending you both hugs and keeping you both in my prayers, Leasul. Shelby must be so happy to have her mama back home.


----------



## Cindi

Sending healing thoughts to Shelby and ((((HUGS)))) to you. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## dusty paws

i'm off to a work conference wednesday and ollie is back from having his teeth checked. he's on meds and is fighting me to take them (ugh!). little worried about how he will be for DH. :/


----------



## leasul2003

Dusty, I completely understand your worry about being gone when the fur baby isn't feeling up to par. I was worried too about DH handling  a sick kitty all on his own but he did much better than I expected. I think he has even gotten better about giving meds than I am.


----------



## leasul2003

Today we let Shelby cross the bridge.


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> Today we let Shelby cross the bridge.





OMG I am so sorry. Thankful that you were there to be with her. 

my new mascara is so NOT waterproof :cry:


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> Today we let Shelby cross the bridge.



 I am so very sorry.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Today we let Shelby cross the bridge.




I just posted over in the Bridge thread. I was so shocked to read this. Sending you many {{{hugs}}} and much sympathy - I am a PM away if you need to *talk*.
RIP sweet Shelby. You will always be loved.


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> Today we let Shelby cross the bridge.


 Oh Leasul, I'm am so sorry to hear this&#8230;  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> Today we let Shelby cross the bridge.



Oh no!  :cry:


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Today we let Shelby cross the bridge.



oh no, i'm so sorry Leasul....


----------



## leasul2003

Thank you all for your condolences. She had become jaundiced and the vet said her liver wasn't functioning and the bile was backing up into her system. We were reassured that we did absolutely everything we could. The vet and everyone there were wonderful with us and so caring for Shelby. Her regular vet actually teared up when she said goodbye to her. 

I think I'm kind of numb right now. I'm sure it will really hit me when we get her ashes back. They are going to do a paw print for us.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry Leasul. I also lost a cat to liver failure. My sweet Sabrina was only 12. Shelby had a nice long life with you and she knew she was loved. I know it is never long enough for the people left behind. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## chessmont

Well the last 2 days have been a dog puke-fest here.  My bedroom rug is littered with yellow throw up stains.  One puked on the bed a few times with me in it too, sigh.  That was Thurs night middle of the night.  Last night another one puked from 1230 to 4 AM then again at 6 AM.  Him I was a little more worried about as he was pacing too. 
 I had to monitor whether I had to go to ER due to possible stomach torsion or maybe pancreatitis.  I 'think' he is OK though.  He wanted to eat but I just gave him chicken broth and see if he keeps it down.  He is resting now and I need to send the Oriental rug out for $$$$ cleaning 

Sometimes a bug seems to go around and a few of them get it.  I hope no more do, my rug budget can't take it.

Y'all know what it's like whether cat or dog, eh?

I am so tired from the last 2 days.  Saturday Nap Day!


----------



## chessmont

leasul I am so sorry for your loss.  We can always say what a good long life they had but it still hurts so bad, I know.


----------



## leasul2003

Chessmont, thank you. Crossing my fingers for your fur babies. Hope they are past the worst of it. I think I may actually have given Jasper, our youngest kitty, a cold. I had no idea it was possible for humans to pass a cold on to a cat, but not a dog. Bizarre.


----------



## chessmont

leasul2003 said:


> Chessmont, thank you. Crossing my fingers for your fur babies. Hope they are past the worst of it. I think I may actually have given Jasper, our youngest kitty, a cold. I had no idea it was possible for humans to pass a cold on to a cat, but not a dog. Bizarre.



Thanks leasul.  I didn't know that, it is possible?


----------



## leasul2003

chessmont said:


> Thanks leasul.  I didn't know that, it is possible?



Yes, I looked it up.  People can give cats a cold, but they cannot give dogs a cold. Neither dogs nor cts can give humans a cold. Strange. 

http://www.besthealthmag.ca/embrace-life/pet-health/can-cats-and-dogs-get-colds-and-flu


----------



## hermes_lemming

leasul2003 said:


> Yes, I looked it up.  People can give cats a cold, but they cannot give dogs a cold. Neither dogs nor cts can give humans a cold. Strange.
> 
> http://www.besthealthmag.ca/embrace-life/pet-health/can-cats-and-dogs-get-colds-and-flu



Yeah I'm suffering  the worst bout of flu ever (anything longer than 2 blocks wipes me out) and I'm grateful  the pup can't catch it.


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> Well the last 2 days have been a dog puke-fest here.  My bedroom rug is littered with yellow throw up stains.  One puked on the bed a few times with me in it too, sigh.  That was Thurs night middle of the night.  Last night another one puked from 1230 to 4 AM then again at 6 AM.  Him I was a little more worried about as he was pacing too.
> I had to monitor whether I had to go to ER due to possible stomach torsion or maybe pancreatitis.  I 'think' he is OK though.  He wanted to eat but I just gave him chicken broth and see if he keeps it down.  He is resting now and I need to send the Oriental rug out for $$$$ cleaning
> 
> Sometimes a bug seems to go around and a few of them get it.  I hope no more do, my rug budget can't take it.
> 
> Y'all know what it's like whether cat or dog, eh?
> 
> I am so tired from the last 2 days.  Saturday Nap Day!




Hope you are getting some rest today! Not an ideal way to spend a few days for sure.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Hope you are getting some rest today! Not an ideal way to spend a few days for sure.



Thanks buzzy - I got about an hour in.  Helped a lot.


----------



## chessmont

hermes_lemming said:


> Yeah I'm suffering  the worst bout of flu ever (anything longer than 2 blocks wipes me out) and I'm grateful  the pup can't catch it.



Oh no hl, feel better soon!


----------



## hermes_lemming

chessmont said:


> Oh no hl, feel better soon!


Thank you! 

I'm not sure if it's age (I'm 40) or just  the strain but this is a nasty one. I literally  have to rest or else I'm wiped out feet after walking a fee short blocks. I've never been this sick before.

Pup is hovering over me like an anxious pup. Lol. I think he enjoys the cuddles.


----------



## chessmont

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm not sure if it's age (I'm 40) or just  the strain but this is a nasty one. I literally  have to rest or else I'm wiped out feet after walking a fee short blocks. I've never been this sick before.
> 
> Pup is hovering over me like an anxious pup. Lol. I think he enjoys the cuddles.



I haven't had one like that in years (knock wood).  Got my flu shot a couple weeks ago.

Aw cute of pup; when I had surgery, 3 of my dogs snuggled with me on the bed and wouldn't leave me it was so sweet.


----------



## hermes_lemming

chessmont said:


> I haven't had one like that in years (knock wood).  Got my flu shot a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Aw cute of pup; when I had surgery, 3 of my dogs snuggled with me on the bed and wouldn't leave me it was so sweet.


Yea this is making me rethinking the whole flu shot. I used to get it until 14 years ago my friend (who was in front of me in the flu shot line) developed  chronic fatigue  syndrome as a result of the shot. It triggered something in her and so she had to quit her job and move back home. She still  can't sit up for more than 2 hours a day. 

I remember  how I used to be able to go to work etc even with the flu. I stayed home whenever  I had a fever but otherwise I was able to work and exercise without  a problem. 

This bout is crazy. Maybe I'll start doing the flu shot again next year cuz I seriously  got things to do. Like get a job. Lol.

Are you fully recovered from your surgery now?


----------



## chessmont

hermes_lemming said:


> Are you fully recovered from your surgery now?



Oh yes, thx for asking - it was several years ago I had my gall bladder removed via laparascopy


----------



## hermes_lemming

chessmont said:


> Oh yes, thx for asking - it was several years ago I had my gall bladder removed via laparascopy



OK my bad. I blame  my flu. I could have sworn you had some medical procedure  done recently. Nevertheless I'm glad the procedure was over and done with and you're well now.


----------



## Cindi

I don't know what was in the air this morning but my 19 year old, Sabrina, was freaking out playing with a crinkle ball. She was tossing it in the air and chasing it across the room. She doesn't get the kitten crazies very much any more so I just had to stop work to watch her play. I love my old girl so much.


----------



## chessmont

Cindi she looks fantastic for her age.   My poor old childhood cat at 19 was stone deaf, had dementia and always pooped outside the litterbox.  You are blessed in more ways than one!


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> I don't know what was in the air this morning but my 19 year old, Sabrina, was freaking out playing with a crinkle ball. She was tossing it in the air and chasing it across the room. She doesn't get the kitten crazies very much any more so I just had to stop work to watch her play. I love my old girl so much.






I am so glad that she is back with you...................sounds like she feels the same way!


----------



## Cindi

poopsie2 said:


> I am so glad that she is back with you...................sounds like she feels the same way!


I am thrilled to have her back. She is happy and loved for the first time in her life and she deserves everything good. I wish I could have taken a proper video but it came out too dark. 

Chessmont - She is doing amazingly well for 19. Aside from her bad teeth she is very healthy.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I don't know what was in the air this morning but my 19 year old, Sabrina, was freaking out playing with a crinkle ball. She was tossing it in the air and chasing it across the room. She doesn't get the kitten crazies very much any more so I just had to stop work to watch her play. I love my old girl so much.



Sabrina looks amazing for 19! i'm so happy you came into her life, she loves you


----------



## Cindi

Thanks, I am quite smitten with her too.  






Candice0985 said:


> Sabrina looks amazing for 19! i'm so happy you came into her life, she loves you


----------



## leasul2003

So cool to hear how Sabrina is doing. She's come a long way. It's awesome she gets to live out the rest of her years experiencing the joy she deserves to have her whole life.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I don't know what was in the air this morning but my 19 year old, Sabrina, was freaking out playing with a crinkle ball. She was tossing it in the air and chasing it across the room. She doesn't get the kitten crazies very much any more so I just had to stop work to watch her play. I love my old girl so much.




Aww Sabrina. So lovely to see what a difference you've made to her life, Cindi. She is such a content little girl


----------



## leasul2003

I'm feeling very sad right now. I went to pick up Shelby's cremains. As I was on my way, I tried to prepare myself, but the closer I got the more emotional I got. As soon as I walked out of the vet office, I began to sob. I didn't cry like that when I was holding her as she passed on. I think I was mentally blocking out the reality of it. But today it became real. There's no relief anymore, just sorrow. Even as I type this I am tearing up. Sorry to be such a downer, but I know you all will understand.


----------



## Cindi

((((HUGS)))) The ride home from the vet with that little box is always heartbreaking. I just try not to cry until I am in my car. Do what you need to do to feel better. In time you will be able to remember her and smile instead of cry. Until then take it one day at a time. ((((HUGS))))






leasul2003 said:


> I'm feeling very sad right now. I went to pick up Shelby's cremains. As I was on my way, I tried to prepare myself, but the closer I got the more emotional I got. As soon as I walked out of the vet office, I began to sob. I didn't cry like that when I was holding her as she passed on. I think I was mentally blocking out the reality of it. But today it became real. There's no relief anymore, just sorrow. Even as I type this I am tearing up. Sorry to be such a downer, but I know you all will understand.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> I'm feeling very sad right now. I went to pick up Shelby's cremains. As I was on my way, I tried to prepare myself, but the closer I got the more emotional I got. As soon as I walked out of the vet office, I began to sob. I didn't cry like that when I was holding her as she passed on. I think I was mentally blocking out the reality of it. But today it became real. There's no relief anymore, just sorrow. Even as I type this I am tearing up. Sorry to be such a downer, but I know you all will understand.




Completely understand. I have made the trip more often than I can bear and every time but one (Missy - I am still nowhere near ready to accept her loss), it is at that moment reality sets in. Sending you lots of love and many hugs.


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> I'm feeling very sad right now. I went to pick up Shelby's cremains. As I was on my way, I tried to prepare myself, but the closer I got the more emotional I got. As soon as I walked out of the vet office, I began to sob. I didn't cry like that when I was holding her as she passed on. I think I was mentally blocking out the reality of it. But today it became real. There's no relief anymore, just sorrow. Even as I type this I am tearing up. Sorry to be such a downer, but I know you all will understand.





Lots and lots of  to you today.


----------



## Cindi

Right now I have no foster cats since I am going on vacation soon. For some reason Oliver follows me into my office every day and stays here all day. It is very strange. Luckily he is a sweet boy and the girls don't mind having him around. I took a pic of him sleeping in my reading chair with my new (nerdy) proper reading chair pillows.    Isn't he adorable??


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Right now I have no foster cats since I am going on vacation soon. For some reason Oliver follows me into my office every day and stays here all day. It is very strange. Luckily he is a sweet boy and the girls don't mind having him around. I took a pic of him sleeping in my reading chair with my new (nerdy) proper reading chair pillows.    Isn't he adorable??



he's gorgeous! he looks like a big snugglebug  I think it's super cute that he hangs out with you all day


----------



## Cindi

He is a super affectionate lap cat and sleeps wrapped around my head at night. 20+ pounds of lap cat.  








Candice0985 said:


> he's gorgeous! he looks like a big snugglebug  I think it's super cute that he hangs out with you all day


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> He is a super affectionate lap cat and sleeps wrapped around my head at night. 20+ pounds of lap cat.



what a sweetheart! give him a big snuggle and a kiss on the head for me. i love big snuggly cats, my Tucker is like this, every night he walks across my pillows (drives insane lol) and comes into the blankets and puts his head on the pillow and goes to sleep like a little old man lol.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Right now I have no foster cats since I am going on vacation soon. For some reason Oliver follows me into my office every day and stays here all day. It is very strange. Luckily he is a sweet boy and the girls don't mind having him around. I took a pic of him sleeping in my reading chair with my new (nerdy) proper reading chair pillows.    Isn't he adorable??




Holy floofiness!!!!!


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> I'm feeling very sad right now. I went to pick up Shelby's cremains. As I was on my way, I tried to prepare myself, but the closer I got the more emotional I got. As soon as I walked out of the vet office, I began to sob. I didn't cry like that when I was holding her as she passed on. I think I was mentally blocking out the reality of it. But today it became real. There's no relief anymore, just sorrow. Even as I type this I am tearing up. Sorry to be such a downer, but I know you all will understand.



Nothing brings it home like holding that little box in your hands. Difficult as it is I am always relieved to welcome them back home.  Hugs for you and Shelby


----------



## leasul2003

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It means a lot to me. We received a letter from our vet and all the people sent messages. They even made a donation to a homeless pet shelter in honor of Shelby and gave me her paw prints. 

As for Oliver and his floofiness!!! Aaagghhh!!! I was to rub my face all over his belly. 



Cindi said:


> Right now I have no foster cats since I am going on vacation soon. For some reason Oliver follows me into my office every day and stays here all day. It is very strange. Luckily he is a sweet boy and the girls don't mind having him around. I took a pic of him sleeping in my reading chair with my new (nerdy) proper reading chair pillows.    Isn't he adorable??


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Right now I have no foster cats since I am going on vacation soon. For some reason Oliver follows me into my office every day and stays here all day. It is very strange. Luckily he is a sweet boy and the girls don't mind having him around. I took a pic of him sleeping in my reading chair with my new (nerdy) proper reading chair pillows.    Isn't he adorable??



Oh - he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Right now I have no foster cats since I am going on vacation soon. For some reason Oliver follows me into my office every day and stays here all day. It is very strange. Luckily he is a sweet boy and the girls don't mind having him around. I took a pic of him sleeping in my reading chair with my new (nerdy) proper reading chair pillows.    Isn't he adorable??




What a beauty! He's huge, Cindi! Love the floofy boys


----------



## elle-mo

This is one of my furry foster's...I think it's going to be my foster fail!


----------



## clevercat

elle-mo said:


> This is one of my furry foster's...I think it's going to be my foster fail!




Argh the cuteness! Yep, he'd be a big fat failure on my part too. I hope you keep him. Also, someone as cute as that deserves a few more photos IYKWIM


----------



## vinbenphon1

elle-mo said:


> This is one of my furry foster's...I think it's going to be my foster fail!



OMG is that a calendar photo or what - "introducing Mr/Ms November


----------



## buzzytoes

elle-mo said:


> This is one of my furry foster's...I think it's going to be my foster fail!





OMG how can you resist when you have that looking back at you!


----------



## Candice0985

elle-mo said:


> This is one of my furry foster's...I think it's going to be my foster fail!



so cute! yep i'd be claiming this little guy as part of the family, what a little sweetheart!!! i just want to kiss those little toesies


----------



## Cindi

He is too cute. 




elle-mo said:


> This is one of my furry foster's...I think it's going to be my foster fail!


----------



## dusty paws

cindi, how is my pal bellis doing?


----------



## poopsie

elle-mo said:


> This is one of my furry foster's...I think it's going to be my foster fail!





total squuuuueeeee


----------



## Cindi

I just wrote out a bunch of bills then Belly and I had a big game of "new strip of address paper".   She is great. Thanks for asking.  












dusty paws said:


> cindi, how is my pal bellis doing?


----------



## gazoo

Wembley is chill as ever with Magnus the pup.  Hagar has declined having his photo taken of late.  Magnus is now 17 weeks and an eye watering 63 pounds.


----------



## buzzytoes

Holy Jeezums Magnus you are huge!! He is bigger than my Missy dog and she is a nine year old lab mix!


----------



## buzzytoes

Last week I helped facilitate the rescue of the white pup. Someone was giving her away for free and one of my fellow board members (well two of them actually) is a Great Dane lover and currently has one of her own. She is for sure blind in one eye, mostly probably she can see shadows with the other eye, and is stone cold deaf. Most likely she was a Merle to Merle breeding which is a big no no. Just thought I would share her pic cuz she is so darn cute. Her name is Helen.


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Last week I helped facilitate the rescue of the white pup. Someone was giving her away for free and one of my fellow board members (well two of them actually) is a Great Dane lover and currently has one of her own. She is for sure blind in one eye, mostly probably she can see shadows with the other eye, and is stone cold deaf. Most likely she was a Merle to Merle breeding which is a big no no. Just thought I would share her pic cuz she is so darn cute. Her name is Helen.



OMG Helen is lovely.


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Holy Jeezums Magnus you are huge!! He is bigger than my Missy dog and she is a nine year old lab mix!



Tell me about it. I still have to lift him down from our SUV and my arms tremble daily.  Thank God he doesn't pull on walks.


----------



## leasul2003

elle-mo said:


> This is one of my furry foster's...I think it's going to be my foster fail!



Omcheese!!! Too too too cute!!


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> Tell me about it. I still have to lift him down from our SUV and my arms tremble daily.  Thank God he doesn't pull on walks.



You're gonna have to buy a saddle and ride him to work!


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> You're gonna have to buy a saddle and ride him to work!



^ LOL


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Last week I helped facilitate the rescue of the white pup. Someone was giving her away for free and one of my fellow board members (well two of them actually) is a Great Dane lover and currently has one of her own. She is for sure blind in one eye, mostly probably she can see shadows with the other eye, and is stone cold deaf. Most likely she was a Merle to Merle breeding which is a big no no. Just thought I would share her pic cuz she is so darn cute. Her name is Helen.




Too precious!


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Last week I helped facilitate the rescue of the white pup. Someone was giving her away for free and one of my fellow board members (well two of them actually) is a Great Dane lover and currently has one of her own. She is for sure blind in one eye, mostly probably she can see shadows with the other eye, and is stone cold deaf. Most likely she was a Merle to Merle breeding which is a big no no. Just thought I would share her pic cuz she is so darn cute. Her name is Helen.



This is a photo that would melt the coldest heart - what a sweet pup - Hi Helen welcome to the Forum


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> Wembley is chill as ever with Magnus the pup.  Hagar has declined having his photo taken of late.  Magnus is now 17 weeks and an eye watering 63 pounds.



Holley smokes Gazoo


----------



## buzzytoes

Good juju for my Meanie today please! Took her in to the vet to get a basic blood panel - she seems to be drinking more and gaining weight, even though she only gets the recommended two cups of food per day. Plus, I think she might be peeing in the house, which she has not done since she was a pup. They are testing for Cushing's and testing her thyroid and urine. Get to pick her back up in a few hours. It's hell getting old.


----------



## chessmont

sending good juju from here!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Good juju for my Meanie today please! Took her in to the vet to get a basic blood panel - she seems to be drinking more and gaining weight, even though she only gets the recommended two cups of food per day. Plus, I think she might be peeing in the house, which she has not done since she was a pup. They are testing for Cushing's and testing her thyroid and urine. Get to pick her back up in a few hours. It's hell getting old.




Holding good thoughts for Miss Meanie!


----------



## buzzytoes

Meh we've got Cushing's Disease. Starting her on meds tomorrow and recheck in 14 days.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Meh we've got Cushing's Disease. Starting her on meds tomorrow and recheck in 14 days.



Oh that's a shame, but it is manageable.  I had a dog with Cushing's and amazingly, he was controlled with just herbs and acupuncture (verified by regular bloodwork)

Not that I am saying that is the way to go (it doesn't always work), just relaying my experience.

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am not really worried about living with it - she is already 13 so the "three year life expectancy" that is the norm, would put her at 16, and that is around what I would expect her to live until anyway. Just hoping getting her regulated will be easy and quick. $250 to do the test every couple weeks will kick my butt if it's hard to regulate.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> I am not really worried about living with it - she is already 13 so the "three year life expectancy" that is the norm, would put her at 16, and that is around what I would expect her to live until anyway. Just hoping getting her regulated will be easy and quick. $250 to do the test every couple weeks will kick my butt if it's hard to regulate.



Dang that's expensive.  My guy was 9 when diagnosed and died from cancer at 11, but he was a large dog so it was about his life expectancy


----------



## buzzytoes

She is about medium size I guess. She is a Cocker Spaniel/Border Collie mix if her DNA test is to be believed.  Should sit at 40 lbs but she is currently at 47.5.


----------



## hermes_lemming

gazoo said:


> Wembley is chill as ever with Magnus the pup.  Hagar has declined having his photo taken of late.  Magnus is now 17 weeks and an eye watering 63 pounds.


Gazoo, I hate to inform you but Magnus ain't no pup. He's a horse! Jk. How are the other kitties with him?


buzzytoes said:


> Last week I helped facilitate the rescue of the white pup. Someone was giving her away for free and one of my fellow board members (well two of them actually) is a Great Dane lover and currently has one of her own. She is for sure blind in one eye, mostly probably she can see shadows with the other eye, and is stone cold deaf. Most likely she was a Merle to Merle breeding which is a big no no. Just thought I would share her pic cuz she is so darn cute. Her name is Helen.


Aww, Helen is gorgeous.  OK so what is Merle breeding a big no no?


buzzytoes said:


> I am not really worried about living with it - she is already 13 so the "three year life expectancy" that is the norm, would put her at 16, and that is around what I would expect her to live until anyway. Just hoping getting her regulated will be easy and quick. $250 to do the test every couple weeks will kick my butt if it's hard to regulate.


Aww, keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## gazoo

hermes_lemming said:


> Gazoo, I hate to inform you but Magnus ain't no pup. He's a horse! Jk. How are the other kitties with him?
> 
> Aww, Helen is gorgeous.  OK so what is Merle breeding a big no no?
> 
> Aww, keeping her in my prayers.



Hagar is slowly, like, S L O W L Y, coming around.  He isn't under my bed all the time now.  He's regained the weight he lost when Magnus showed up.  And he actually stayed still long enough this week to allow Magnus to touch noses with him.  But then he ran off and Magnus chased, and I chased, and Magnus wiped out against the treadmill and screamed his butt off which scared me to death.  No limping and no one was hurt, but it still rattled me.  

Wembley on the other hand is the perfect cat.  He stays still and lets the puppy lick him and walks very slowly so Magnus never gets his trigger pressed to chase him.  He sleeps next to the pen that Magnus goes in when he isn't supervised and doesn't bat an eye when Magnus barks at his face, blowing his whiskers back.  

Here's Magnus playing with his sisters.  The breeder kept 2 females and I visit her every week to let him blow off some steam on her property.

P.s. Magnus is the one with crazy eyes.  LOL


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Hagar is slowly, like, S L O W L Y, coming around.  He isn't under my bed all the time now.  He's regained the weight he lost when Magnus showed up.  And he actually stayed still long enough this week to allow Magnus to touch noses with him.  But then he ran off and Magnus chased, and I chased, and Magnus wiped out against the treadmill and screamed his butt off which scared me to death.  No limping and no one was hurt, but it still rattled me.
> 
> Wembley on the other hand is the perfect cat.  He stays still and lets the puppy lick him and walks very slowly so Magnus never gets his trigger pressed to chase him.  He sleeps next to the pen that Magnus goes in when he isn't supervised and doesn't bat an eye when Magnus barks at his face, blowing his whiskers back.
> 
> Here's Magnus playing with his sisters.  The breeder kept 2 females and I visit her every week to let him blow off some steam on her property.
> 
> P.s. Magnus is the one with crazy eyes.  LOL


LOL  omg the crazy eyes are the best. this picture is amazing!

i'm still completely blown away that Wembley loves Magnus, it's almost like he was just waiting for you to get him "his" puppy 

good to hear that Hagar is slowly coming around, a nose to nose meet is very promising....now he just has to build up the courage to not run away right after!

Magnus is a cutie, he's growing soooo fast!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Meh we've got Cushing's Disease. Starting her on meds tomorrow and recheck in 14 days.



i'm sorry to hear she has Cushings, hopefully it will be manageable and not too $$$


----------



## chessmont

Great Photos!  Maybe it is a good thing he hurt himself while chasing the cat.  "Chasing cat = Owie"  That happened with one of our dogs and she never chased the cats again.


----------



## buzzytoes

hermes_lemming said:


> Gazoo, I hate to inform you but Magnus ain't no pup. He's a horse! Jk. How are the other kitties with him?
> 
> Aww, Helen is gorgeous.  *OK so what is Merle breeding a big no no*?
> 
> Aww, keeping her in my prayers.




Certain color patterns in dogs (Merle in Aussie Shepherds/Border Collies/Great Danes, Dapple in Dachsunds) produce bad genetics when bred together. I don't know why exactly, but something in the alleles of the genes go wonky. They can either produce blind or deaf, blind and deaf, or half the litter will be stillborn because of developmental issues. It tends to result in loss of pigment as well, so you can usually tell the dogs that were bred that way because they tend to be all white with blue eyes.


----------



## hermes_lemming

gazoo said:


> Hagar is slowly, like, S L O W L Y, coming around.  He isn't under my bed all the time now.  He's regained the weight he lost when Magnus showed up.  And he actually stayed still long enough this week to allow Magnus to touch noses with him.  But then he ran off and Magnus chased, and I chased, and Magnus wiped out against the treadmill and screamed his butt off which scared me to death.  No limping and no one was hurt, but it still rattled me.
> 
> Wembley on the other hand is the perfect cat.  He stays still and lets the puppy lick him and walks very slowly so Magnus never gets his trigger pressed to chase him.  He sleeps next to the pen that Magnus goes in when he isn't supervised and doesn't bat an eye when Magnus barks at his face, blowing his whiskers back.
> 
> Here's Magnus playing with his sisters.  The breeder kept 2 females and I visit her every week to let him blow off some steam on her property.
> 
> P.s. Magnus is the one with crazy eyes.  LOL


Omg Magnus is adorable! Yea you definitely need to bring him there weekly lok.


chessmont said:


> Great Photos!  Maybe it is a good thing he hurt himself while chasing the cat.  "Chasing cat = Owie"  That happened with one of our dogs and she never chased the cats again.


ItA!


buzzytoes said:


> Certain color patterns in dogs (Merle in Aussie Shepherds/Border Collies/Great Danes, Dapple in Dachsunds) produce bad genetics when bred together. I don't know why exactly, but something in the alleles of the genes go wonky. They can either produce blind or deaf, blind and deaf, or half the litter will be stillborn because of developmental issues. It tends to result in loss of pigment as well, so you can usually tell the dogs that were bred that way because they tend to be all white with blue eyes.


Ah I see. My vet said something similar when I finally brought my dog in for a checkup. He has a ball that hadn't dropped and the vet was "tsking" because apparently this is hereditary and the breeder should not have continued breeding after the first occurrence.


----------



## Cindi

So the saga of Bella the Persian cat is finally on to the next chapter. After months of trying, 1 crazy owner, 1 pain in my behind Persian rescue and countless phone calls and Facebook messages Bella is finally home. She does hiss at the other cats but it is no where near the hell cat response the rescue per said she has. She spent the night in the cage and today she is out and about and REALLY loves the catnip toys. It is going to take some time to totally integrate her. She has been living in an unfinished basement alone for almost a year. She loves to be petted and purrs softly. She is a complete mess. For such a dainty looking little girl she can really make a mess. She gets food on her when when she eats. She tosses her food out of the bowl so she can eat it off the floor and throws litter everywhere. LOL  And...she is the cutest thing I have ever seen.   It is not easy to get a good pic of her but here are a few of her playing with catnip. Her face looks like she could easily replace Grumpy Cat. LOL  I just love her to bits already.


----------



## Cindi

Anyone know if there is something special I need to use to wipe the gunk off her face? Is warm water enough? Believe it or not I have never had  Persian before. This is a learning experience for me. I can't believe how easily their fur mats.


----------



## clevercat

Ohemmcheese that FACE! Bella could definitely out-grump Tarder Sauce 
I am so pleased she is finally with you! As for her eyes, I always find warm water on a piece of kitchen towel gets rid of the gunk. There is something you can buy to get rid of the tear tracks - I'll see if I can find the name. But hopefully water will do it. Really I'm just so happy she's out of the basement and now she can start living. Lucky Bella, you've finally landed with your paws in the butter little girl!


----------



## Cindi

She actually is quite a happy cat now that she can sit in the window and see the sun. She has people to pet her, a warm room, plenty of fresh food and water. It is funny to see her with that face looking so grumpy while she purrs and makes biscuits.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> She actually is quite a happy cat now that she can sit in the window and see the sun. She has people to pet her, a warm room, plenty of fresh food and water. It is funny to see her with that face looking so grumpy while she purrs and makes biscuits.




Is she staying Cindi, or a foster?


----------



## Cindi

She is home    The adoption rep and I decided that if she absolutely could NOT get along with other cats that I would foster her until the perfect home was found. Her reaction to my cats was really quite normal for any cat meeting a new cat and there was no big, violent reaction. She hisses. The end. No big deal. I am 100% sure she will acclimate in no time. Right now she is sitting on the top of my reading chair looking out the window and looking as pleased as she can with that face. lol  It must have been horrible for her all alone in that dark basement. I have a lot to make up to her. 





clevercat said:


> Is she staying Cindi, or a foster?


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> So the saga of Bella the Persian cat is finally on to the next chapter. After months of trying, 1 crazy owner, 1 pain in my behind Persian rescue and countless phone calls and Facebook messages Bella is finally home. She does hiss at the other cats but it is no where near the hell cat response the rescue per said she has. She spent the night in the cage and today she is out and about and REALLY loves the catnip toys. It is going to take some time to totally integrate her. She has been living in an unfinished basement alone for almost a year. She loves to be petted and purrs softly. She is a complete mess. For such a dainty looking little girl she can really make a mess. She gets food on her when when she eats. She tosses her food out of the bowl so she can eat it off the floor and throws litter everywhere. LOL  And...she is the cutest thing I have ever seen.   It is not easy to get a good pic of her but here are a few of her playing with catnip. Her face looks like she could easily replace Grumpy Cat. LOL  I just love her to bits already.



oh em cheese!!!! she is so cute, i love her grumpy face LOL

poor Bella, has she ever been brushed before? i think i can see some knots in her tail...ouch!

i can't believe she lived her life in a basement, so sad.... well Bella. life from here gets realllly good!


----------



## leasul2003

I'm so happy for your Bella! That grumpy squishy face deserves some much needed love after being neglected for so long.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> She is home    The adoption rep and I decided that if she absolutely could NOT get along with other cats that I would foster her until the perfect home was found. Her reaction to my cats was really quite normal for any cat meeting a new cat and there was no big, violent reaction. She hisses. The end. No big deal. I am 100% sure she will acclimate in no time. Right now she is sitting on the top of my reading chair looking out the window and looking as pleased as she can with that face. lol  It must have been horrible for her all alone in that dark basement. I have a lot to make up to her.




I have been thinking about her and am so happy to see this update!  What a lucky girl Bella is!


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> So the saga of Bella the Persian cat is finally on to the next chapter. After months of trying, 1 crazy owner, 1 pain in my behind Persian rescue and countless phone calls and Facebook messages Bella is finally home. She does hiss at the other cats but it is no where near the hell cat response the rescue per said she has. She spent the night in the cage and today she is out and about and REALLY loves the catnip toys. It is going to take some time to totally integrate her. She has been living in an unfinished basement alone for almost a year. She loves to be petted and purrs softly. She is a complete mess. For such a dainty looking little girl she can really make a mess. She gets food on her when when she eats. She tosses her food out of the bowl so she can eat it off the floor and throws litter everywhere. LOL  And...she is the cutest thing I have ever seen.   It is not easy to get a good pic of her but here are a few of her playing with catnip. Her face looks like she could easily replace Grumpy Cat. LOL  I just love her to bits already.



Best update!!  Yay Bella - grumpy face and all.  I love her snotty expression.


----------



## Candice0985

Here's my shelter for my feral Ginger Cat. I hope he uses it. Last night he came by for dinner and popped his head in but then ran off. I have a blanket in there right now but I'm going to switch it out for some puppy pads on the weekend. 



And Lady wanted to show off her belly fluff &#128516;


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Bella! So glad that owner finally did the right thing and let her out of the basement! I think the product they use for dogs is called Angel Tears? I don't see why you couldn't use it on cats. Look in the grooming section at the pet store and look in the dog section cuz they may not make anything specifically for cats.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks Buzzy. I'll check that out.

Bella found the cat tree. She seems to be partial to anywhere with a window view. Tonight she even sat by the cat tree while Bellis had some dinner only 10 feet away. That is a lot of progress in 1 day. I am so happy things are going this well so soon. The way the adoption rep described her I thought I was going to have to deal with her like a feral cat. So glad she was wrong.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwww..................I   Bella


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Thanks Buzzy. I'll check that out.
> 
> Bella found the cat tree. She seems to be partial to anywhere with a window view. Tonight she even sat by the cat tree while Bellis had some dinner only 10 feet away. That is a lot of progress in 1 day. I am so happy things are going this well so soon. The way the adoption rep described her I thought I was going to have to deal with her like a feral cat. So glad she was wrong.



She is one lucky girl to have found you Cindi. She looks like a real sweety. My mind boggles as to why she was kept in a basement alone. What is wrong with people  The only thing I know about persians is that they need lots of grooming and eye maintenance is important too. I'm sure she will begin to shine under your loving care Cindi. Please keep us updated


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Thanks Buzzy. I'll check that out.
> 
> Bella found the cat tree. She seems to be partial to anywhere with a window view. Tonight she even sat by the cat tree while Bellis had some dinner only 10 feet away. That is a lot of progress in 1 day. I am so happy things are going this well so soon. The way the adoption rep described her I thought I was going to have to deal with her like a feral cat. So glad she was wrong.



awww what a sweet girl! she is probably just stunned by the view and being so lucky to be out of that basement!

kisses and hugs to Bella!


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> Here's my shelter for my feral Ginger Cat. I hope he uses it. Last night he came by for dinner and popped his head in but then ran off. I have a blanket in there right now but I'm going to switch it out for some puppy pads on the weekend.
> View attachment 2806118
> 
> 
> And Lady wanted to show off her belly fluff &#128516;
> View attachment 2806119



If this is outside, you will want something inside the box that won't hold onto any water that gets tracked in with or on the cat.  Straw is cheap, works well, and won't absorb water (straw=bedding NOT hay=food).  I paid $11.00 for a 2x2x4 foot bale yesterday.  A bale is way more than you need for one shelter because it will fluff out when you undo the string.  

Hay will rot and can spontaneously combust if it gets wet and is allowed to sit for long times.  The straw might be available in smaller quantities if your farm supply sells bags of sweepings (mine does) or smaller decorative bales for the fall holidays.

If you really don't want straw, go with a purr pad cat pad. Petsmart has a pair for $17.00.  These are more money, but won't absorb water and are the recommended 2nd choice by the feral websites.  If you have a colony of cats, the Purr Pads are just too much money for the caregiver.  Momcat seems to prefer the straw over the Purr Pad anyway.  Mr. Kitty hated the straw, so I had to use the pad.  My inside cats all love them, so even if you end up with 2, I'm sure you will have volunteers to take the spare.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> If this is outside, you will want something inside the box that won't hold onto any water that gets tracked in with or on the cat.  Straw is cheap, works well, and won't absorb water (straw=bedding NOT hay=food).  I paid $11.00 for a 2x2x4 foot bale yesterday.  A bale is way more than you need for one shelter because it will fluff out when you undo the string.
> 
> Hay will rot and can spontaneously combust if it gets wet and is allowed to sit for long times.  The straw might be available in smaller quantities if your farm supply sells bags of sweepings (mine does) or smaller decorative bales for the fall holidays.
> 
> If you really don't want straw, go with a purr pad cat pad. Petsmart has a pair for $17.00.  These are more money, but won't absorb water and are the recommended 2nd choice by the feral websites.  If you have a colony of cats, the Purr Pads are just too much money for the caregiver.  Momcat seems to prefer the straw over the Purr Pad anyway.  Mr. Kitty hated the straw, so I had to use the pad.  My inside cats all love them, so even if you end up with 2, I'm sure you will have volunteers to take the spare.


i don't even know where i would get a bale of straw in my city!  i think i'll get the purr pads and just donate the rest if i don't need them 

thanks Cats n bags!


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> i don't even know where i would get a bale of straw in my city!  i think i'll get the purr pads and just donate the rest if i don't need them
> 
> thanks Cats n bags!



I'm not sure where you are located, but your vet probably know who sells straw in the area.  Horse people need it for stable bedding and the small pet (guinea pig & chicken types) would use it in the cages if they don't use cedar shavings.  The pet store might know too.

My vet tech suggested florists or hobby shops might have some for fall holiday decorations, but for me the feed store was closest.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I'm not sure where you are located, but your vet probably know who sells straw in the area.  Horse people need it for stable bedding and the small pet (guinea pig & chicken types) would use it in the cages if they don't use cedar shavings.  The pet store might know too.
> 
> My vet tech suggested florists or hobby shops might have some for fall holiday decorations, but for me the feed store was closest.



i'm in Toronto, Ontario. I could probably check with my pet store but for ease of access i'm going to go with the purr pads


----------



## buzzytoes

I swear my animals snore louder, the older they get. Does this phenomenon only happen in my house? Sometimes the Meanie seems to snore louder than my husband even.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I swear my animals snore louder, the older they get. Does this phenomenon only happen in my house? Sometimes the Meanie seems to snore louder than my husband even.



Lady snores pretty loud lol sometimes it wakes me up and i'll look around thinking "where is she!?" and she'll be under my bed sleeping and it's still so loud!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

It is my last day at work today, so Wilson came to see me. He is now almost eight months old (on December 1st) and weighs in at 120 pounds. He is still a clumsy puppy and trips over his giant feet occasionally. Took him a minute to remember me but once he did he was glued to my side. Love this guy!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> It is my last day at work today, so Wilson came to see me. He is now almost eight months old (on December 1st) and weighs in at 120 pounds. He is still a clumsy puppy and trips over his giant feet occasionally. Took him a minute to remember me but once he did he was glued to my side. Love this guy!




Where is the Like button?

Your last day at work? Are you getting a different job?


----------



## poopsie

Finally! I was going crazy the past few days


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> I swear my animals snore louder, the older they get. Does this phenomenon only happen in my house? Sometimes the Meanie seems to snore louder than my husband even.



Nope your not alone Buzzy  My Vincent can be so loud that he wakes me up and I have to poke him, or roll him over (just like DH before CPAP machine) .



buzzytoes said:


> It is my last day at work today, so Wilson came to see me. He is now almost eight months old (on December 1st) and weighs in at 120 pounds. He is still a clumsy puppy and trips over his giant feet occasionally. Took him a minute to remember me but once he did he was glued to my side. Love this guy!



My gosh, he is too cute. He is getting so big, but still has puppy face


----------



## hermes_lemming

My entry for the cuteness factor


----------



## shalomjude

hermes_lemming said:


> My entry for the cuteness factor




SO so cute  love the coat


----------



## shalomjude

I hope I can post this here  an amazing journey for Arthur

https://www.facebook.com/peakperformanceadventureracingteam


----------



## hermes_lemming

shalomjude said:


> SO so cute  love the coat



Thank you. Originally I wasn't going to clothe the fella but he is so short that even if the sidewalk is wet, his chest gets covered in muck. Lol at least this way he is a bit protected from the elements.


----------



## shalomjude

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you. Originally I wasn't going to clothe the fella but he is so short that even if the sidewalk is wet, his chest gets covered in muck. Lol at least this way he is a bit protected from the elements.



He is just adorable Thanks for posting needed some cheer.


----------



## shalomjude

buzzytoes said:


> It is my last day at work today, so Wilson came to see me. He is now almost eight months old (on December 1st) and weighs in at 120 pounds. He is still a clumsy puppy and trips over his giant feet occasionally. Took him a minute to remember me but once he did he was glued to my side. Love this guy!



my goodness .. Wilson is adorable


----------



## hermes_lemming

shalomjude said:


> He is just adorable Thanks for posting needed some cheer.



Aww you're welcome. Sorry you're having a rough go. 

I'm really fortunate to have this pup in my life. So I try to spread the wealth (ie share his cuteness) whenever I can. 

Here's another pic to make you laugh. Him covering his eyes while trying to sleep cuz I have the lights on.

*hugs* things will get better


----------



## shalomjude

hermes_lemming said:


> Aww you're welcome. Sorry you're having a rough go.
> 
> I'm really fortunate to have this pup in my life. So I try to spread the wealth (ie share his cuteness) whenever I can.
> 
> Here's another pic to make you laugh. Him covering his eyes while trying to sleep cuz I have the lights on.
> 
> *hugs* things will get better



Thank you for sharing his cuteness  he is so beautiful love how he covers his eyes..like come on Mummy can't you see I am TRYING to sleep over here


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> Where is the Like button?
> 
> Your last day at work? Are you getting a different job?



I am currently collecting unemployment. Was looking for a new job and the boss found my replacement before I found a new job. Not looking too hard until after the 1st of the year though.

I don't check many sections of TPF daily anymore but this certainly is one. That upgrade took for years!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

hermes_lemming said:


> My entry for the cuteness factor



Adorable!


----------



## Cindi

I am on vacation in Jamaica and missing my babies. Luckily the dogs that live at the resort have decided they are my guard dogs and follow me everywhere. They are big too. LOL


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cindi said:


> I am on vacation in Jamaica and missing my babies. Luckily the dogs that live at the resort have decided they are my guard dogs and follow me everywhere. They are big too. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813966



Aww, is it a Rhodesian ridgeback?


----------



## hermes_lemming

buzzytoes said:


> I am currently collecting unemployment. Was looking for a new job and the boss found my replacement before I found a new job. Not looking too hard until after the 1st of the year though.
> 
> I don't check many sections of TPF daily anymore but this certainly is one. That upgrade took for years!!!



I hope we both land something great and permanent in the new year. I'm waiting to see if my unemployment is approved.


----------



## Cindi

Hermes, yes. There are 3 and they are so sweet.


----------



## buzzytoes

hermes_lemming said:


> I hope we both land something great and permanent in the new year. I'm waiting to see if my unemployment is approved.



Me too. Just applied for it today. No reason it shouldn't be, in that my employer won't fight it, but stranger things have happened I'm sure. Trying to find ways to work at home by getting into the Virtual Assistant world. We shall see how that pans out!

Cindi I love when animals are around on vacation. Makes it a little easier to be away from my own fur babes! I have a friend who is in Cabo right now and she came across a teacup Chihuahua somewhere on the streets and posted pics of it. She also got to spend time with a little tiger cub! I am completely jealous.


----------



## Candice0985

my little ginger feral was gone for a week and every night I've been looking out my windows hoping he would come by for dinner so I knew he was safe. finally last night he came by and he gobbled his dinner and a handful of treats.

don't these little ferals know we care about them!? don't scare me like that!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cindi said:


> Hermes, yes. There are 3 and they are so sweet.



Aww, I love that breed!


----------



## Cindi

This is how I feel about all the wonderful people in this thread.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> This is how I feel about all the wonderful people in this thread.




Waah! That made me cry. How lovely...I feel just the same.


----------



## chessmont

Clever how are you feeling post-surgery?  When I had my gall bladder out they said I could drive after 5 days but it was probably a week before I wanted to go out, and then I still felt a little weak...


----------



## clevercat

chessmont said:


> Clever how are you feeling post-surgery?  When I had my gall bladder out they said I could drive after 5 days but it was probably a week before I wanted to go out, and then I still felt a little weak...




Thank you for asking! I am taking a walk through the park every day, to feed the birds and foxes, but that's about it. One thing I didn't expect was to feel this tired! The relief, though, knowing I'll never have another 16 hour attack followed by a week in hospital, makes up for everything.


----------



## chessmont

clevercat said:


> Thank you for asking! I am taking a walk through the park every day, to feed the birds and foxes, but that's about it. One thing I didn't expect was to feel this tired! The relief, though, knowing I'll never have another 16 hour attack followed by a week in hospital, makes up for everything.



Yeah the tired seems to last awhile.  I was only in the hospital once for 3 days, my attacks were not as severe, but still fairly awful.  Took 8 months to diagnose though!


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> This is how I feel about all the wonderful people in this thread.



That is so sweet!


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> This is how I feel about all the wonderful people in this thread.



Oh that's so sweet. I know you all have gotten me through some tough times and don't think there is something wrong with me for loving my fur babies as much as I do. My friends at work think I'm a crazy cat lady because I talk about my fur kids a lot.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ready to hear the most disgusting thing ever?? A few years ago we got new carpet in our family room and Diablo decided it was a good spot to pee. Of course since he did it, Darius did too. I have run my carpet cleaner to death cleaning the same spot over and over. It got a little better when we lost Darius because at least that brought it down to one cat. Today I was doing my usual cleaning and went to go empty the dirty water and noticed a bunch of stuff floating in it. Turns out there are some kind of maggoty bugs growing in it!!!!  Needless to say we will be spending the evening patching carpet and figuring out how to rearrange the furniture to cover it.


----------



## poopsie

ush:


----------



## buzzytoes

Upon further research it appears to be carpet beetles. Cuz really that's just what I want to do is comb the carpet to make sure they are gone.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Upon further research it appears to be carpet beetles. Cuz really that's just what I want to do is comb the carpet to make sure they are gone.



That was what I was afraid of.  Your wool fibers all over the house may need a good checking too.

I've heard many recommendations for FOOD GRADE diatomaceous earth sprinkled on the fibers as a pet friendly way to kill the bugs without poison.  The dust can irritate your lungs, so you would not want to inhale it while dusting.  You don't want the _pool grade_ DE because it is not the same thing.  The yarnies also suggest alternate freezing in the freezer and thawing cycles to kill the beetle/moth bus and larvae.  Some people also report it works on fleas, and if you have a bag vacuum and the DE is in the bag, it kills anything that survives the vacuum.


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> That was what I was afraid of.  Your wool fibers all over the house may need a good checking too.
> 
> I've heard many recommendations for FOOD GRADE diatomaceous earth sprinkled on the fibers as a pet friendly way to kill the bugs without poison.  The dust can irritate your lungs, so you would not want to inhale it while dusting.  You don't want the _pool grade_ DE because it is not the same thing.  The yarnies also suggest alternate freezing in the freezer and thawing cycles to kill the beetle/moth bus and larvae.  Some people also report it works on fleas, and if you have a bag vacuum and the DE is in the bag, it kills anything that survives the vacuum.



Luckily, I have always been particularly sensitive to "itchy" things so we don't have any wool items in the house.  Where does on find the food grade DE? Just at Home Depot or a hardware store? Or is it like in a drugstore? Stoopid bugs. I am hoping that since I just cleaned there last week and did not notice them, that it is the very beginnings of an infestation and has only made it that far.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Luckily, I have always been particularly sensitive to "itchy" things so we don't have any wool items in the house.  Where does on find the food grade DE? Just at Home Depot or a hardware store? Or is it like in a drugstore? Stoopid bugs. I am hoping that since I just cleaned there last week and did not notice them, that it is the very beginnings of an infestation and has only made it that far.



It looks like Home Depot might have it

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Safer-Br...nt-and-Crawling-Insect-Killer-51702/202743025

You might try a google search or a check with any natural or organic stores in your area if you need it quickly.  The beetles will go after most yarns from animal fibers, not just sheep wool, but you could have easily had a hitchhiker from outside your house come in on a visitor.  What is the rug made from?


----------



## buzzytoes

It's the carpet, not just a rug. So I assume some sort of synthetic carpet fiber? I forget which brand it is - stain resistant and whatnot.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> It's the carpet, not just a rug. So I assume some sort of synthetic carpet fiber? I forget which brand it is - stain resistant and whatnot.



The bugs don't eat synthetic fibers, so the carpet should be OK.  If you have silk, cashmere, or similar clothing, I would be more worried about those things.  I don't know if the pet hair or pee spot  would be a food source.


----------



## hermes_lemming

cats n bags said:


> That was what I was afraid of.  Your wool fibers all over the house may need a good checking too.
> 
> I've heard many recommendations for FOOD GRADE diatomaceous earth sprinkled on the fibers as a pet friendly way to kill the bugs without poison.  The dust can irritate your lungs, so you would not want to inhale it while dusting.  You don't want the _pool grade_ DE because it is not the same thing.  The yarnies also suggest alternate freezing in the freezer and thawing cycles to kill the beetle/moth bus and larvae.  Some people also report it works on fleas, and if you have a bag vacuum and the DE is in the bag, it kills anything that survives the vacuum.


My beau used that in his war against ants. Omg they were everywhere - sink, freezer (seriously  grossest thing ever) and the bathroom.  This went on for months. Thankfully they're now on holiday... Lol elsewhere! Or maybe they're hibernating. Who knows.

He used it because he was worried for kitty's safety.


----------



## shalomjude

Cindi said:


> This is how I feel about all the wonderful people in this thread.



I love this too  hope it is OK to share here .. going through a really rough time as we had a terrible, terrible storm here last week and our house was SMASHED .. we are currently residing in temp accommodation and awaiting news from the insurance company .. we were so lucky no one died as it is was so traumatic.so many majestic trees came down and it is just so heartbreaking to see.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Upon further research it appears to be carpet beetles. Cuz really that's just what I want to do is comb the carpet to make sure they are gone.


ewww...I've never heard of such a thing! carpet beetles...interesting. hopefully you can get rid of them before the infestation becomes too bad!



hermes_lemming said:


> My beau used that in his war against ants. Omg they were everywhere - sink, freezer (seriously  grossest thing ever) and the bathroom.  This went on for months. Thankfully they're now on holiday... Lol elsewhere! Or maybe they're hibernating. Who knows.
> 
> He used it because he was worried for kitty's safety.


wow, that is a war! I had a problem a few years back with ants but it was only around my kitties food bowls....while gross it wasn't as bad as your BF's problem! I used salt and lined the area around my cats food bowls with it and along the wall and vacuumed every day and it worked. 



shalomjude said:


> I love this too  hope it is OK to share here .. going through a really rough time as we had a terrible, terrible storm here last week and our house was SMASHED .. we are currently residing in temp accommodation and awaiting news from the insurance company .. we were so lucky no one died as it is was so traumatic.so many majestic trees came down and it is just so heartbreaking to see.


thank goodness everyone is okay,  hopefully the insurance comes back soon with some answers. those poor trees...

we had an ice storm last year around Christmas time and it was horrible, all over Toronto was covered in 2-5 inches of ice. just in the greater Toronto area we lost over 10 million trees. the weight was so bad that some huge really old trees were split down the middle like bananas .


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> ewww...I've never heard of such a thing! carpet beetles...interesting. hopefully you can get rid of them before the infestation becomes too bad!
> 
> 
> wow, that is a war! I had a problem a few years back with ants but it was only around my kitties food bowls....while gross it wasn't as bad as your BF's problem! I used salt and lined the area around my cats food bowls with it and along the wall and vacuumed every day and it worked.
> 
> 
> thank goodness everyone is okay,  hopefully the insurance comes back soon with some answers. those poor trees...
> 
> we had an ice storm last year around Christmas time and it was horrible, all over Toronto was covered in 2-5 inches of ice. just in the greater Toronto area we lost over 10 million trees. the weight was so bad that some huge really old trees were split down the middle like bananas .



Lol what's gross (and actually a true sign of love ) is that when it was at its worst, he just injured his back and couldn't really bend. So I cleaned the ants in the freezer! Tons and tons of paper towels, lol shrieking like a girl the entire time. *shudders* I'm never doing that again. They were all frozen and just bugging the crap out of me. *still shuddering from the memory *


----------



## Cindi

WOW! I'm glad to hear no one was hurt. In 1999 I lost my house to a flood. We had 14 feet of water in the house from Hurricane Floyd. It was terrible. My neighbor's house was knocked off the foundation by a huge tree. The entire neighborhood was destroyed. One word of advice. Get a great insurance adjuster. That makes all the difference in getting back on your feet. Also try to make a list of everything that was lost in the storm. EVERYTHING. I got insurance money to even replace clothes and bedding. It took about 6 months until things went back to some semblance of normal. Hang in there. 





shalomjude said:


> I love this too  hope it is OK to share here .. going through a really rough time as we had a terrible, terrible storm here last week and our house was SMASHED .. we are currently residing in temp accommodation and awaiting news from the insurance company .. we were so lucky no one died as it is was so traumatic.so many majestic trees came down and it is just so heartbreaking to see.


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol what's gross (and actually a true sign of love ) is that when it was at its worst, he just injured his back and couldn't really bend. So I cleaned the ants in the freezer! Tons and tons of paper towels, lol shrieking like a girl the entire time. *shudders* I'm never doing that again. They were all frozen and just bugging the crap out of me. *still shuddering from the memory *



shudders....yuck! bugs in general freak me out  spiders are the worst though, and millipedes they make me cringe just thinking of them.....


----------



## clevercat

shalomjude said:


> I love this too  hope it is OK to share here .. going through a really rough time as we had a terrible, terrible storm here last week and our house was SMASHED .. we are currently residing in temp accommodation and awaiting news from the insurance company .. we were so lucky no one died as it is was so traumatic.so many majestic trees came down and it is just so heartbreaking to see.


 

Oh you poor thing! Thank goodness no one was hurt. Like Cindi, I lost a home to a flood and was in temp accomodation for three months...horrendous, going through it - it's like your life has been thrown up in the air and you have to wait to find out where the pieces land. Ultimately it was the best thing that could've happened as it pushed me to get a mortgage and I found Butterbean Towers, where I've lived ever since.
So I really feel for you - sending you many {{{hugs}}} and hoping the insurance company will get back to you quickly.


----------



## buzzytoes

shalomjude said:


> I love this too  hope it is OK to share here .. going through a really rough time as we had a terrible, terrible storm here last week and our house was SMASHED .. we are currently residing in temp accommodation and awaiting news from the insurance company .. we were so lucky no one died as it is was so traumatic.so many majestic trees came down and it is just so heartbreaking to see.



Oh gosh I'm so sorry! Glad no one was hurt and I hope the i insurance gets you squared away quickly.


----------



## chessmont

shalomjude I am so sorry but glad no one was hurt!  Best wishes getting back to normal as soon as is possible!


----------



## Cindi

I think Bella has just today figured out she is home for good. She has been using the spot under the bed as home base since I brought her home. She would come out to eat and use her box and sometime even let me pet her. Today she is out. She has been sitting in my reading chair all day. I went over to pet her and she crawled in my lap and purred. Such a sweetie. When I put her down and went to sit at my desk she followed and complained until I picked her and put her back in my lap. I'm in love.  Now she is sitting on the arm of the chair and Sabrina is napping on the other arm. My "cat that HATES other cats" is sharing her space with another cat. Must be a Christmas season miracle. I have the groomer coming to shave her. After her year of neglect I can't begin to get the mats out of her fur. Also I don't want her to associate me and the brush as something negative. Persians do need a lot of upkeep so I need her to like the brush. Amazingly enough she is happy to share floor space when it is time to eat.


----------



## buzzytoes

Probably took her this long to figure out that she wouldn't be sent down into a cold, bare basement at any minute!!! Welcome home Bella!! Hope she does okay at the groomer. I can't wait to see her in a lion cut.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cindi said:


> I think Bella has just today figured out she is home for good. She has been using the spot under the bed as home base since I brought her home. She would come out to eat and use her box and sometime even let me pet her. Today she is out. She has been sitting in my reading chair all day. I went over to pet her and she crawled in my lap and purred. Such a sweetie. When I put her down and went to sit at my desk she followed and complained until I picked her and put her back in my lap. I'm in love.  Now she is sitting on the arm of the chair and Sabrina is napping on the other arm. My "cat that HATES other cats" is sharing her space with another cat. Must be a Christmas season miracle. I have the groomer coming to shave her. After her year of neglect I can't begin to get the mats out of her fur. Also I don't want her to associate me and the brush as something negative. Persians do need a lot of upkeep so I need her to like the brush. Amazingly enough she is happy to share floor space when it is time to eat.



Shaving is a good decision. My pup has super fine hair that mangle easily. So I have had him shaved twice now and he is under 2 years.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm worried about my ginger Harry. We made a appointment to have his nails trimmed at the vet. Even though we've had him now for almost a year I don't feel comfortable trimming them. I've tried a few times and got way to bitey/scratchy. So I figured just take him to the vet to get it done and over with his nails grow faster than any other  cat we've had. 

On the way there he peed himself  and then they noted that it's been over  a year since his last rabies shot and recommend he get one. My dad said ok go ahead. I don't really think he needs it he's a indoor cat. So he ended up getting a half a bath because he peed himself, his nails trimmed, a shot, and our vet combed him very well. I brush him every day and only get maybe one tenth of what she did. She said it's because he has a undercoat none of our other cats had them. And that you need the comb to get rid of it. He couldn't get out of there fast enough.

When we came home he ran to his room we've been keeping our guys separate most of the time because they don't get along well yet. He actually shared his  room with his little brother for a while which was good. Then he has pretty much slept on his bed ever since. He hasn't eaten his dinner or had any water. Which is very uncharacteristic of him he usually eats his food up pretty quickly and he drinks a ton of water. He doesn't have any medical problems causing him to drink that much water he just  loves it. We generally fill his water dish twice a day. When I rubbed him even his purr was off it sounded muffled.

I don't know if he just had too much excitement in one day or if these are side effects of the vaccine.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> I'm worried about my ginger Harry. We made a appointment to have his nails trimmed at the vet. Even though we've had him now for almost a year I don't feel comfortable trimming them. I've tried a few times and got way to bitey/scratchy. So I figured just take him to the vet to get it done and over with his nails grow faster than any other  cat we've had.
> 
> On the way there he peed himself  and then they noted that it's been over  a year since his last rabies shot and recommend he get one. My dad said ok go ahead. I don't really think he needs it he's a indoor cat. So he ended up getting a half a bath because he peed himself, his nails trimmed, a shot, and our vet combed him very well. I brush him every day and only get maybe one tenth of what she did. She said it's because he has a undercoat none of our other cats had them. And that you need the comb to get rid of it. He couldn't get out of there fast enough.
> 
> When we came home he ran to his room we've been keeping our guys separate most of the time because they don't get along well yet. He actually shared his  room with his little brother for a while which was good. Then he has pretty much slept on his bed ever since. He hasn't eaten his dinner or had any water. Which is very uncharacteristic of him he usually eats his food up pretty quickly and he drinks a ton of water. He doesn't have any medical problems causing him to drink that much water he just  loves it. We generally fill his water dish twice a day. When I rubbed him even his purr was off it sounded muffled.
> 
> I don't know if he just had too much excitement in one day or if these are side effects of the vaccine.



Probably both. It's not uncommon for lil critters to feel unwell after vaccinations. My fur ball is sensitive for a day or two after the vaccination  (where he hurts all over) and is quite sleepy.

I hope your baby recovers soon. Give him get well kisses from Auntie HL and cousin Jax.


----------



## buzzytoes

I agree, probably a combo of both. Sometimes shots will make them sleepy for the day and with all the adrenaline from being at the vet it was probably a rough combination.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks you guys he seems to be in better spirits today, not back to normal  but he is eating and drinking some. You two are probably right of it being a combo of the wash/nails plus the vaccine. I was actually surprised that he was sharing his room with his little brother since they don't get along to well. Maybe he was just too tired to kick him out. I have to go to work later and was really dreading it because of how he was last night. My dad is working and i don't know when he'll get  back. But based on how he's doing now i feel better about going to work later.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks you guys he seems to be in better spirits today, not back to normal  but he is eating and drinking some. You two are probably right of it being a combo of the wash/nails plus the vaccine. I was actually surprised that he was sharing his room with his little brother since they don't get along to well. Maybe he was just too tired to kick him out. I have to go to work later and was really dreading it because of how he was last night. My dad is working and i don't know when he'll get  back. But based on how he's doing now i feel better about going to work later.


From what I understand, most kitties hate the vet. Seph SCREAMS the minute she is in her carrier and it doesn't stop when she is let out at the vets office.

Lol poor thing needs to be sedated before the vet can do anything to her.

Your lil boy is just getting over the ordeal. But I'm glad he is bouncing back so quickly.


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> I think Bella has just today figured out she is home for good. She has been using the spot under the bed as home base since I brought her home. She would come out to eat and use her box and sometime even let me pet her. Today she is out. She has been sitting in my reading chair all day. I went over to pet her and she crawled in my lap and purred. Such a sweetie. When I put her down and went to sit at my desk she followed and complained until I picked her and put her back in my lap. I'm in love.  Now she is sitting on the arm of the chair and Sabrina is napping on the other arm. My "cat that HATES other cats" is sharing her space with another cat. Must be a Christmas season miracle. I have the groomer coming to shave her. After her year of neglect I can't begin to get the mats out of her fur. Also I don't want her to associate me and the brush as something negative. Persians do need a lot of upkeep so I need her to like the brush. Amazingly enough she is happy to share floor space when it is time to eat.



So glad she's fitting in. What a sweetie.


----------



## buzzytoes

Spent two hours tromping through sagebrush today, searching for a little black chihuahua that some family is missing in town. Mind you I do not know the family, just did what I could to help. Rough terrain and lots of climbing around rocks and looking in rabbit holes. We didn't see hide nor hair of the pup and I come home to find some random comment on a fellow searcher's post that we did not look hard enough. Excuse me?! Who says **** like that to people who have volunteered their time for someone they don't even know? So annoyed.


----------



## chessmont

I don't blame you for being annoyed!  I certainly hope the pup hasn't become a coyote's dinner


----------



## buzzytoes

Me too.  She was spotted last night, that was why we were there. Hoping she has just moved back to the area closer to her house.


----------



## buzzytoes

Please keep good thoughts for my Missy the Moose this morning. She wanted none of her breakfast (which is normally a battle to get her to eat anyway) and just wants to lay around. This is the complete opposite of her normal high energy, boisterous personality. Even asking if she wanted to go to the park didn't even raise a tail wag. She doesn't feel feverish and we leave town Thursday so I am hoping it is maybe just an infected tooth or something. I hate that our pets can't talk to us. We are headed to the vet at noon.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Please keep good thoughts for my Missy the Moose this morning. She wanted none of her breakfast (which is normally a battle to get her to eat anyway) and just wants to lay around. This is the complete opposite of her normal high energy, boisterous personality. Even asking if she wanted to go to the park didn't even raise a tail wag. She doesn't feel feverish and we leave town Thursday so I am hoping it is maybe just an infected tooth or something. I hate that our pets can't talk to us. We are headed to the vet at noon.


 
Holding good thoughts for you and Missy the Moose - I know how worried you will be.
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Please keep good thoughts for my Missy the Moose this morning. She wanted none of her breakfast (which is normally a battle to get her to eat anyway) and just wants to lay around. This is the complete opposite of her normal high energy, boisterous personality. Even asking if she wanted to go to the park didn't even raise a tail wag. She doesn't feel feverish and we leave town Thursday so I am hoping it is maybe just an infected tooth or something. I hate that our pets can't talk to us. We are headed to the vet at noon.



Thinking of Missy the Moose and hoping it's nothing serious.  Poor thing!


----------



## chessmont

Hope Missy is OK and the Chi finds her way home...


----------



## buzzytoes

Not sure what really happened but doc thinks maybe she got bitten by something. I thought it was too cold for anything outside but who knows. She has a bunch of little scabs/bumps on top of her head. Benadryl and antibiotics cuz she had a slight fever. So far the Benadryl has not put her to sleep, like it does to me!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Not sure what really happened but doc thinks maybe she got bitten by something. I thought it was too cold for anything outside but who knows. She has a bunch of little scabs/bumps on top of her head. Benadryl and antibiotics cuz she had a slight fever. So far the Benadryl has not put her to sleep, like it does to me!




Oh poor girl, but I'm so glad it's nothing major. Missy, eat! Eat and get better, please.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Not sure what really happened but doc thinks maybe she got bitten by something. I thought it was too cold for anything outside but who knows. She has a bunch of little scabs/bumps on top of her head. Benadryl and antibiotics cuz she had a slight fever. So far the Benadryl has not put her to sleep, like it does to me!



Thank goodness nothing serious I hope she makes a speedy recover Buzzy..


----------



## buzzytoes

*sigh* Back to the vet we go this afternoon. Poor Mooser seems to be either super sensitive or in a lot of pain - doesn't want me petting her anywhere.  Next step is to shave her noggin and look at that area more closely to see if they can determine exactly what is going on. I am now wondering if it's possible that she got bit by a brown recluse. We do have them here, but again, I kind of thought it was too cold for anything to be moving around outside.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> *sigh* Back to the vet we go this afternoon. Poor Mooser seems to be either super sensitive or in a lot of pain - doesn't want me petting her anywhere.  Next step is to shave her noggin and look at that area more closely to see if they can determine exactly what is going on. I am now wondering if it's possible that she got bit by a brown recluse. We do have them here, but again, I kind of thought it was too cold for anything to be moving around outside.




Keeping you both in my thoughts. Good luck at the vet, Moose.


----------



## buzzytoes

We don't have an appt until 3:20. I hate waiting.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> We don't have an appt until 3:20. I hate waiting.




Ugh. I completely understand. The waiting always feels endless.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwww


----------



## buzzytoes

Diagnosis is a bacterial infection. If it is not showing improvement tomorrow I can take her back for biopsy. The attached pic is her poor head after they shaved it. In other news, the little chi we went searching for on Sunday is home!


----------



## poopsie

Poor baby!
Glad the other pup is home safe


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> Diagnosis is a bacterial infection. If it is not showing improvement tomorrow I can take her back for biopsy. The attached pic is her poor head after they shaved it. In other news, the little chi we went searching for on Sunday is home!




Aww, poor baby!  Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Diagnosis is a bacterial infection. If it is not showing improvement tomorrow I can take her back for biopsy. The attached pic is her poor head after they shaved it. In other news, the little chi we went searching for on Sunday is home!



Hopefully antibiotics will solve the problem.  Glad the Chi is home!


----------



## shalomjude

buzzytoes said:


> Diagnosis is a bacterial infection. If it is not showing improvement tomorrow I can take her back for biopsy. The attached pic is her poor head after they shaved it. In other news, the little chi we went searching for on Sunday is home!



Poor thing  hope it is sorted out quickly has she experienced any allergies before?


----------



## clevercat

Oh poor Moose. Sending lots of 'get well' thoughts!


----------



## buzzytoes

shalomjude said:


> Poor thing  hope it is sorted out quickly has she experienced any allergies before?



She has not. She has been poking around in the tree cuttings in the backyard so I am wondering if one of those branches stabbed her in the head, and then had something on it that she reacted to. I feel bad cuz her head looks so painful. I have been swabbing with tea tree oil and then putting a mix of hydracortizone and neosporin on it. She is definitely feeling much better today.


----------



## poopsie

Today is International Animal Rights Day 

http://www.national-awareness-days.com/international-animal-rights-day.html


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Today is International Animal Rights Day
> 
> http://www.national-awareness-days.com/international-animal-rights-day.html




This is mine


----------



## Candice0985

Mine from last night


----------



## Cindi

The groomer came today to shave Bella. Her fur was in such bad condition I was so worried about her thin skin but the groomer did a really good job. She was not happy during the grooming but right after she jumped into my lap for petting and purred. I think I was more traumatized than she was. With her fur gone there is nothing left. Luckily she is a really good eater. Still someone might be getting a heated bed for Christmas.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> The groomer came today to shave Bella. Her fur was in such bad condition I was so worried about her thin skin but the groomer did a really good job. She was not happy during the grooming but right after she jumped into my lap for petting and purred. I think I was more traumatized than she was. With her fur gone there is nothing left. Luckily she is a really good eater. Still someone might be getting a heated bed for Christmas.




Cindi - AAACCKKK I think I just exploded from cuteness. Bella is absolutely adorable. I'm so glad she is finally able to be happy and lived in a Furever home.
I can recommend the Snuggle Safe microwaveable heated bed - holds the heat for ten-twelve hours, too.

Buzzy - how is Mooser?


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahahahaha I love it! I knew she would look extra grumpy in a lion cut!!! I bet she will feel lots better now that the mats are gone and she can grow back nice, clean hair.

Mooser was in much better spirits Thursday when we left. I think shaving her head must have helped the itchies and sores. Apparently she was giving MIL a bit of a rough time taking pills. Spit the same pill out about five times before MIL gave up.  We haven't had any more phone calls though so I am assuming all is well.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lol I love Bella' pom pom feet


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh squeal&#8230; I just wanna grab that Bella and cuddle her till she scratches me&#8230; ahahhaha so adorable. So glad the rest of her life will be with you Cindi&#8230;


----------



## poopsie

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol I love Bella' pom pom feet





The tails always crack me up


----------



## pixiejenna

Bella looks so naked with out her fluff lol.


----------



## Cindi

I think Bella is really happy with her new look. Her skin is a bit twitchy as I don't think she has ever been shaved before and it probably feels strange. Strange but good without the matted fur pulling. Also people can now get to her cheeks and under her chin for petting. One surprise, she is a super lap cat. Like she will sit on your lap for literally hours until you have to get up. Then she will loudly complain in her gravelly meow. She sounds just like a Meezer.   She is also complaining at the door to get out. I thought she would be in my foster room for a while but I think we are going to let her try general population this weekend. Wish me luck. LOL


----------



## chessmont

Well, I'm pacing around for the past hour and next half hour prior to taking my dog ZinZin in to have her teeth cleaned.  I am always a nervous wreck over anesthesia.  Her teeth are so bad they needed doing a year ago but she was diagnosed with systemic lupus and the vet did not deem her stable till a few months ago.  

Please send good thoughts her way, for it to go smoothly and without incident.

She also has to have a joint tap to take some fluid out and analyze whether her inflammatory process in her joints from the lupus is still under control.

Thank goodness I got pet insurance on her since her illness will be for the rest of her life.  It covers 90% now of all lupus-related procedures and meds.  It's been in the 4 figures already!


----------



## clevercat

chessmont said:


> Well, I'm pacing around for the past hour and next half hour prior to taking my dog ZinZin in to have her teeth cleaned.  I am always a nervous wreck over anesthesia.  Her teeth are so bad they needed doing a year ago but she was diagnosed with systemic lupus and the vet did not deem her stable till a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Please send good thoughts her way, for it to go smoothly and without incident.
> 
> 
> 
> She also has to have a joint tap to take some fluid out and analyze whether her inflammatory process in her joints from the lupus is still under control.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I got pet insurance on her since her illness will be for the rest of her life.  It covers 90% now of all lupus-related procedures and meds.  It's been in the 4 figures already!




Holding you both in my thoughts. Good luck, ZinZin!


----------



## chessmont

Thank you for the good thoughts


----------



## shalomjude

chessmont said:


> Well, I'm pacing around for the past hour and next half hour prior to taking my dog ZinZin in to have her teeth cleaned.  I am always a nervous wreck over anesthesia.  Her teeth are so bad they needed doing a year ago but she was diagnosed with systemic lupus and the vet did not deem her stable till a few months ago.
> 
> Please send good thoughts her way, for it to go smoothly and without incident.
> 
> She also has to have a joint tap to take some fluid out and analyze whether her inflammatory process in her joints from the lupus is still under control.
> 
> Thank goodness I got pet insurance on her since her illness will be for the rest of her life.  It covers 90% now of all lupus-related procedures and meds.  It's been in the 4 figures already!




sending positive thoughts to you and good luck ZinZin


----------



## chessmont

shalomjude said:


> sending positive thoughts to you and good luck ZinZin



Thanks so much; she is not awake yet but the procedures were just about done.  Hopefully I can pick her up in a couple of hours.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks for the good thoughts folks everything went well, though she has some pretty bad issues and may lose a molar.  But maybe not.  Have to recheck in 3 months. A relief to have her safely home.


----------



## shalomjude

chessmont said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts folks everything went well, though she has some pretty bad issues and may lose a molar.  But maybe not.  Have to recheck in 3 months. A relief to have her safely home.



Glad it all went well and she is home safely


----------



## clevercat

chessmont said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts folks everything went well, though she has some pretty bad issues and may lose a molar.  But maybe not.  Have to recheck in 3 months. A relief to have her safely home.




So pleased ZinZin is home - extra treats today.


----------



## Cindi

So glad the worst is over. I always worried when my Greyhounds went in for a dental. All 3 of them had terrible teeth and they almost always lost at least 1.




chessmont said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts folks everything went well, though she has some pretty bad issues and may lose a molar.  But maybe not.  Have to recheck in 3 months. A relief to have her safely home.


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> So glad the worst is over. I always worried when my Greyhounds went in for a dental. All 3 of them had terrible teeth and they almost always lost at least 1.



My vet says she can't figure out why the long nosed dogs always seem to have such terrible teeth.  Yeah I really worry about the sighthounds and anesthesia, though it is much safer than it used to be.


----------



## chessmont

clevercat said:


> So pleased ZinZin is home - extra treats today.



Thanks Clever.  Unfortunately she didn't want to eat.  Hopefully today.  Her mouth must have been sore plus the anesthesia wearing off.


----------



## clevercat

chessmont said:


> Thanks Clever.  Unfortunately she didn't want to eat.  Hopefully today.  Her mouth must have been sore plus the anesthesia wearing off.




Poor baby. Sending eateateat vibes ZinZin's way. I love that name, btw...


----------



## chessmont

clevercat said:


> Poor baby. Sending eateateat vibes ZinZin's way. I love that name, btw...



Vibes worked.  Ate like a little pig this AM.  How I got the name - I have had well over 25 dogs over the past 30 years and after awhile one has to think a bit to come up with a name.  I was looking at this puppy  while drinking a glass of zinfandel - Voila!  ZinZin LOL!


----------



## clevercat

chessmont said:


> Vibes worked.  Ate like a little pig this AM.  How I got the name - I have had well over 25 dogs over the past 30 years and after awhile one has to think a bit to come up with a name.  I was looking at this puppy  while drinking a glass of zinfandel - Voila!  ZinZin LOL!




Ha! Great way to choose a name. 
I'm so glad she's eaten - isn't it wonderful, the relief when they start tucking into food after a vet trip?


----------



## gazoo

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!

Wembley is as ever, the sweetest boy in the world.  Hagar is thawing somewhat in his disdain for the new puppy, Magnus.  And Magnus is not 6 months yet (will be in another week) and already 90 pounds!  I am still shocked at how fast he's growing.  He is still not 100% trustworthy with the kitties, tends to want to play rough, but things are getting better slowly.


----------



## gazoo

^^ EEEK, sorry about the huge pictures.


----------



## gazoo

chessmont said:


> Thanks Clever.  Unfortunately she didn't want to eat.  Hopefully today.  Her mouth must have been sore plus the anesthesia wearing off.



Just saw this about ZinZin.  I hope she is better soon.


----------



## chessmont

gazoo said:


> Just saw this about ZinZin.  I hope she is better soon.



Thanks, gazoo - she is back to normal Today, yay


----------



## Cindi

Gazoo you have such a beautiful fur family. Thanks for sharing them with us. OMG that puppy is going to be HUGE!  LOL


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^^ EEEK, sorry about the huge pictures.




Gah, I can't see the photos!!! I want to see teh puppeh!!!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Gah, I can't see the photos!!! I want to see teh puppeh!!!



Post 2520 has them.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Post 2520 has them.




How did I miss them? The cats look as beautiful as ever and ohemmcheese Magnus is huuuuugggee! What a cuddle-bug. You have a lovely family, gazoo.


----------



## buzzytoes

Magnus is a Monster! What a giant pup he will be!!


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> Magnus is a Monster! What a giant pup he will be!!



He is a monster.  LOL  
Yesterday afternoon, Hagar decided to swing from the curtains in the dining room and I told him off; he scamped away after yowling and shaking his fist at me, and then at dinner last night, Magnus sat back against the same wall and the curtains, and 9' long rod came down on us at the table.  Screws flying out of the wall and landing in our plates.  Big sigh - I've spent the day drilling and anchoring a new, hopefully fur brat proof, curtain rod. I rehung the curtains with clips so they slide easier.  My Christmas spirit is lagging.


----------



## chessmont

gazoo said:


> He is a monster.  LOL
> Yesterday afternoon, Hagar decided to swing from the curtains in the dining room and I told him off; he scamped away after yowling and shaking his fist at me, and then at dinner last night, Magnus sat back against the same wall and the curtains, and 9' long rod came down on us at the table.  Screws flying out of the wall and landing in our plates.  Big sigh - I've spent the day drilling and anchoring a new, hopefully fur brat proof, curtain rod. I rehung the curtains with clips so they slide easier.  My Christmas spirit is lagging.



I'm sorry I can't help but laugh - I know it probably wasn't funny when it happened though!


----------



## gazoo

chessmont said:


> I'm sorry I can't help but laugh - I know it probably wasn't funny when it happened though!



Oh we laughed, and were thankful we didn't chip teeth on the screws.  Dinner was ruined, but it was a good laugh.  The rolling huge eyes on the puppy was almost worth it.  He does sheepish face very well.    And of course the commentary from Wembley immediately when it happened was a scream.


----------



## hermes_lemming

gazoo said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> Wembley is as ever, the sweetest boy in the world.  Hagar is thawing somewhat in his disdain for the new puppy, Magnus.  And Magnus is not 6 months yet (will be in another week) and already 90 pounds!  I am still shocked at how fast he's growing.  He is still not 100% trustworthy with the kitties, tends to want to play rough, but things are getting better slowly.



I'm usually not a giant breed fan but I'm in love with Magnus. Lol maybe I've mistaken him for a horse.


----------



## jmaemonte

.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## buzzytoes

Happiest Christmas my fellow animal loving TPF'ers! Love you ladies! :rockettes::xtree::santawave::doggie:


----------



## Cindi

I deal with the cat version every night.


----------



## Cindi

Bella is making great progress. She met Artemis with just a small hiss and she went back to napping. Today I found her and Bellis (who doesn't love Bellis) napping together and they were touching!  Makes me smile. Oh and Bella told me she really loves her electric blanket.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Bella is making great progress. She met Artemis with just a small hiss and she went back to napping. Today I found her and Bellis (who doesn't love Bellis) napping together and they were touching!  Makes me smile. Oh and Bella told me she really loves her electric blanket.




She is so cute!


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Bella is making great progress. She met Artemis with just a small hiss and she went back to napping. Today I found her and Bellis (who doesn't love Bellis) napping together and they were touching!  Makes me smile. Oh and *Bella told me she really loves her electric blanket*.




Of course she does---------poor dear must feel nearly nekkid without all that fur


----------



## pixiejenna

So much cuteness! The electric blanket will help the friendships grow.


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie2 said:


> Of course she does---------poor dear must feel nearly nekkid without all that fur



ahahahahahh - my thoughts exactly


----------



## buzzytoes

Waiting for my first international houseguest to arrive. Faith came into rescue all the way from Egypt and I am doing her overnight and a couple legs of transport tomorrow. She is an Egyptian Balady aka Heinz 57. Not sure if she was a stray or how she got attention here but she sounds like a sweet pup. Will post a pic tomorrow if I don't get one tonight!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Waiting for my first international houseguest to arrive. Faith came into rescue all the way from Egypt and I am doing her overnight and a couple legs of transport tomorrow. She is an Egyptian Balady aka Heinz 57. Not sure if she was a stray or how she got attention here but she sounds like a sweet pup. Will post a pic tomorrow if I don't get one tonight!




Poor pup...........those dogs lead a sad life.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Waiting for my first international houseguest to arrive. Faith came into rescue all the way from Egypt and I am doing her overnight and a couple legs of transport tomorrow. She is an Egyptian Balady aka Heinz 57. Not sure if she was a stray or how she got attention here but she sounds like a sweet pup. Will post a pic tomorrow if I don't get one tonight!




Aww I can't wait to see her!


----------



## Cindi

How exciting a world traveler. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## buzzytoes

Here she is as we got on the road this morning! Poopsie I can only imagine what her life was like if she was a stray, but she seems to be housebroken so I don't know? She came here with a horrible wound to her leg - it looked she had lost (chewed off?) her foot, and the skin and muscle of her leg were off the bone. Needless to say it was amputated when she got here and she is managing well without it. Surgery was only about ten days ago, stitches are still in and she is still on antibiotics. She is one of those old souls - you look in her eyes and she looks so sad and serious, but she is more than happy to sit there and let you pet her and will make you feel guilty if you stop!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Here she is as we got on the road this morning! Poopsie I can only imagine what her life was like if she was a stray, but she seems to be housebroken so I don't know? She came here with a horrible wound to her leg - it looked she had lost (chewed off?) her foot, and the skin and muscle of her leg were off the bone. Needless to say it was amputated when she got here and she is managing well without it. Surgery was only about ten days ago, stitches are still in and she is still on antibiotics. She is one of those old souls - you look in her eyes and she looks so sad and serious, but she is more than happy to sit there and let you pet her and will make you feel guilty if you stop!




I am smitten. So, buzzy, she has a Furever Home now, is that right? She is beautiful.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> I am smitten. So, buzzy, she has a Furever Home now, is that right? She is beautiful.



She is actually going into a foster home, but foster home said she may be a foster failure and she hasn't even met Faith yet.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwww, look at that gorgeous girl. If they are already talking foster fail I'm sure she will be staying. The amputation looks good for 10 days. You are a great person to help her along to her forever home.


----------



## buzzytoes

Her incision looked almost healed - the stitches were in still but it looked it was to the point where they could be taken out. I enjoy transporting since I can't seem to get my dogs on boars with fostering. It gives me new dog time without adding to the household.


----------



## dusty paws

sigh ladies i'm feeling pretty sad. i found the most gorgeous girl at the spca while volunteering and she did exactly what rosie did when we went looking. i'm in love with this girl and think she'd be a great companion for rosie, but DH says absolutely not. so i'm feeling a little heartbroken at the moment. just thought i'd vent where others understand.


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> sigh ladies i'm feeling pretty sad. i found the most gorgeous girl at the spca while volunteering and she did exactly what rosie did when we went looking. i'm in love with this girl and think she'd be a great companion for rosie, but DH says absolutely not. so i'm feeling a little heartbroken at the moment. just thought i'd vent where others understand.



Aww dusty that's too bad, wish DH would come around.  Is this a cat?  Cats are so easy, (at least when I had 2 and 3)  it is not that much more work.  Of course one can never predict future vet costs if that is what he is concerned about.

If this is a dog (excuse me for not knowing what you have) well that is a whole 'nuther story


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> sigh ladies i'm feeling pretty sad. i found the most gorgeous girl at the spca while volunteering and she did exactly what rosie did when we went looking. i'm in love with this girl and think she'd be a great companion for rosie, but DH says absolutely not. so i'm feeling a little heartbroken at the moment. just thought i'd vent where others understand.


 
Aww - could you encourage DH to at least meet her? Then she can just work her magic and he will hopefully fall for her too. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> sigh ladies i'm feeling pretty sad. i found the most gorgeous girl at the spca while volunteering and she did exactly what rosie did when we went looking. i'm in love with this girl and think she'd be a great companion for rosie, but DH says absolutely not. so i'm feeling a little heartbroken at the moment. just thought i'd vent where others understand.



i'm sorry to hear this  maybe DH will come around? it's so hard when you fall for a kitty...


----------



## dusty paws

she is a kitty. she's a silver tabby with the  most gorgeous gold eyes. he did meet her - she was kneading and looking at him and purring.

my heart is seriously feeling torn in two. i honestly think rosie would benefit from another kitty presence, i just don't know how to get DH to come around.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> she is a kitty. she's a silver tabby with the  most gorgeous gold eyes. he did meet her - she was kneading and looking at him and purring.
> 
> my heart is seriously feeling torn in two. i honestly think rosie would benefit from another kitty presence, i just don't know how to get DH to come around.



Did DH say why you can't have more cats?  If you really feel strongly about Silver kitty, maybe you should talk about it tonight and let him know you want to get her.  He might have been worried that you were impulse buying, and not considering the long term.  If you discuss it away from the shelter he might be more willing to listen.

If Rosie is an only child, she might enjoy having someone to discuss cat-bizness with when you all are at work.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> she is a kitty. she's a silver tabby with the  most gorgeous gold eyes. he did meet her - she was kneading and looking at him and purring.
> 
> my heart is seriously feeling torn in two. i honestly think rosie would benefit from another kitty presence, i just don't know how to get DH to come around.



oooh I hope you can convince DH she sounds so sweet! as Cats n Bags said above- maybe talk to DH again about it and let him know how strongly you feel about this little girl. Rosie would love a kitty to talk cat-bizness with!


----------



## dusty paws

cats n bags said:


> Did DH say why you can't have more cats?  If you really feel strongly about Silver kitty, maybe you should talk about it tonight and let him know you want to get her.  He might have been worried that you were impulse buying, and not considering the long term.  If you discuss it away from the shelter he might be more willing to listen.
> 
> If Rosie is an only child, she might enjoy having someone to discuss cat-bizness with when you all are at work.



he is worried that there will be more fur, more work, another cat mouth to feed (although trust me, we can more than afford it, and we have savings for any potential vet bills). i am the caretaker of the animals 95% of the time. we do live in a one bedroom, but we have space for each of them if they want to get away and hide, and are planning on buying very shortly and upgrading to a 2 bedroom.

DH's stance is why isn't just Rosie enough. And it's hard to explain - I'm an animal person. I've always had multiples (two cats growing up, two guinea pigs, two hamsters, two chinchillas). But there is a part of my heart that has enough love for this cat that I can't explain it.

Sigh. Thank you all for listening.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> he is worried that there will be more fur, more work, another cat mouth to feed (although trust me, we can more than afford it, and we have savings for any potential vet bills). i am the caretaker of the animals 95% of the time. we do live in a one bedroom, but we have space for each of them if they want to get away and hide, and are planning on buying very shortly and upgrading to a 2 bedroom.
> 
> DH's stance is why isn't just Rosie enough. And it's hard to explain - I'm an animal person. I've always had multiples (two cats growing up, two guinea pigs, two hamsters, two chinchillas). But there is a part of my heart that has enough love for this cat that I can't explain it.
> 
> Sigh. Thank you all for listening.



 fingers crossed you can convince DH. with dogs I completely get it 2 is extra work, but honestly with cats I don't see it, all I see is the extra cuddles, and play time as well as companionship for Rosie!


----------



## dusty paws

Here she is.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> Here she is.



she's absolutely beautiful


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Here she is.




Dusty - she is absolutely beautiful! Those eyes!


----------



## Cindi

Dusty - there is a LOT of information about how cats are much better in pairs and all the benefits. Maybe google it and print out some articles that prove your point. Ask him if you could just foster her to see if she gets along with your kitty. Once he sees how happy she is with a friend he won't be able to send her back. Good luck. I have been right where you are. Luckily my hubby is a pushover when it comes to a cat in need.


----------



## dusty paws

thanks ladies. 

rosie is very curious about the kitty next door, often rolling around on the floor and purring when she sees her. we do have a walkin closet and the bathroom that the new kitty could stay in, and i could relocate some of rosie's things to the chinchilla area.


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is continuing to poo on the floor instead of in his trays and I am now at my wits end. I have tried everything to fix this from adding litter trays, having one in every room, changing the litter type, changing his food but nothing. My next step I think is to take him to the vets for a full medical as none of the behaviour ideas have worked. I even had a behaviourist in but her ideas haven't helped either. Clearing up poo from the floor everyday is not fun and I want this to stop. I can't for the life of me figure out what he is trying to tell me


----------



## vinbenphon1

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth is continuing to poo on the floor instead of in his trays and I am now at my wits end. I have tried everything to fix this from adding litter trays, having one in every room, changing the litter type, changing his food but nothing. My next step I think is to take him to the vets for a full medical as none of the behaviour ideas have worked. I even had a behaviourist in but her ideas haven't helped either. Clearing up poo from the floor everyday is not fun and I want this to stop. I can't for the life of me figure out what he is trying to tell me



Oh oggers, I feel you. My phoenix started doing this a while ago now (about 7 years) and it was so upsetting and I even considered finding him a new home (fleetingly). Basically he was pissed off at me and was just telling me that he didn't like the new litter tray and so he used to poo right next to it. In the end I threw it away and went back to the open tray. 

Is there something in Elsworth's environment that has changed? Are you home less often etc? The slightest things can upset our little fur babies. If nothing you can think of is different (it might be the tiniest thing) I would go back to basics with him. Put him in a room that can be closed off with his own tray, bed and food/water. Spend time with him in his room and see if he will use the tray. Good luck.


----------



## leasul2003

Does anyone have any recommendations on how I can get Jasper to stop terrorizing Bella? He likes to assert his dominance by going up to her and straddling her, then chewing on her neck. He doesn't hurt her, it's more just an annoying type of thing. Poor girl is just laying there peacefully then there is the little devil pouncing. I feel bad for her because he does it all the time.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on how I can get Jasper to stop terrorizing Bella? He likes to assert his dominance by going up to her and straddling her, then chewing on her neck. He doesn't hurt her, it's more just an annoying type of thing. Poor girl is just laying there peacefully then there is the little devil pouncing. I feel bad for her because he does it all the time.




All I can think to suggest is play with him until he is fully tuckered out! Does he like toys like dabird? Tuck loves these types and when he was younger he needed this or he would chase us around the house and back us into corners and lunge at me lol.


----------



## dusty paws

well it's back to the vet for ollie we go. monday night i checked on him and it was almost overnight that he began drooling again. the next appointment is next friday, so right now i'm monitoring him. he is eating softer foods and took some critical care from me last night before hopping in his wheel for a few spins and a bath.good thoughts are always appreciated.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> well it's back to the vet for ollie we go. monday night i checked on him and it was almost overnight that he began drooling again. the next appointment is next friday, so right now i'm monitoring him. he is eating softer foods and took some critical care from me last night before hopping in his wheel for a few spins and a bath.good thoughts are always appreciated.




Aww poor Ollie. And poor you, dusty. Sending good thoughts and big hugs for both of you.


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> well it's back to the vet for ollie we go. monday night i checked on him and it was almost overnight that he began drooling again. the next appointment is next friday, so right now i'm monitoring him. he is eating softer foods and took some critical care from me last night before hopping in his wheel for a few spins and a bath.good thoughts are always appreciated.



Best wishes for Ollie that it is just a routine appointment and teeth trimming (isn't that what the vet has done in the past?)  will solve the problem.


----------



## dusty paws

chess, you are correct. but last night he turned down a raisin... so it has me a bit worried. ate his banana chip like normal, but to turn down a raisin....


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> chess, you are correct. but last night he turned down a raisin... so it has me a bit worried. ate his banana chip like normal, but to turn down a raisin....



Fingers crossed...


----------



## buzzytoes

What Chessmont said - hope he just needs a trim to his teeth. Hang in there Ollie!


----------



## Candice0985

I finally was able to take a decent picture of my feral cat who I just call "Ginger Cat" &#128512;


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2863416
> 
> I finally was able to take a decent picture of my feral cat who I just call "Ginger Cat" &#128512;




Aww Hai sweetie! What a cutie. Bless you for taking care of him, Candice.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> chess, you are correct. but last night he turned down a raisin... so it has me a bit worried. ate his banana chip like normal, but to turn down a raisin....



I hope Ollie will be ok dusty paws awaiting your update


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Aww Hai sweetie! What a cutie. Bless you for taking care of him, Candice.



she's so pretty! I love my little feral  I think it's a little girl, I haven't seen any peanuts  so i'm sticking with little girl!

I used to think ginger cat was a boy but she's pretty tiny and doesn't have that "tom" look to her.


----------



## buzzytoes

So my term on the board for our local Humane Society ended last week and I did not want to run again. Instead I have joined a group of ladies trying to get TNR started in our area and today I got our local Murdoch's on board to donate out of date cat food to the ladies that actually have colonies that they feed. Such a nice feeling to be able to just go and get something in place instead of having to talk about it for months on end and then never have anything happen. I have spent the last year or so doing adoption events there so I am on good terms with the manager and assistant manager. The assistant manager told me about a couple fundraisers they have coming up as well. It's been a great day!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> So my term on the board for our local Humane Society ended last week and I did not want to run again. Instead I have joined a group of ladies trying to get TNR started in our area and today I got our local Murdoch's on board to donate out of date cat food to the ladies that actually have colonies that they feed. Such a nice feeling to be able to just go and get something in place instead of having to talk about it for months on end and then never have anything happen. I have spent the last year or so doing adoption events there so I am on good terms with the manager and assistant manager. The assistant manager told me about a couple fundraisers they have coming up as well. It's been a great day!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> So my term on the board for our local Humane Society ended last week and I did not want to run again. Instead I have joined a group of ladies trying to get TNR started in our area and today I got our local Murdoch's on board to donate out of date cat food to the ladies that actually have colonies that they feed. Such a nice feeling to be able to just go and get something in place instead of having to talk about it for months on end and then never have anything happen. I have spent the last year or so doing adoption events there so I am on good terms with the manager and assistant manager. The assistant manager told me about a couple fundraisers they have coming up as well. It's been a great day!








Yay for you and the kitties


----------



## buzzytoes

^LOL I love it


----------



## leasul2003

I have taken the first step to becoming a volunteer for an organization that has a TNR and adoption program as well. I won't be able to foster because DH expressly forbids it. (He know I would be a foster failure every time.) But they have many other opportunities for volunteering. I'm really looking forward to it.  I have to admit this forum plays a huge part in me taking this step. I see how much all of you do for animals and you have inspired me.


----------



## cats n bags

leasul2003 said:


> I have taken the first step to becoming a volunteer for an organization that has a TNR and adoption program as well. I won't be able to foster because DH expressly forbids it. (He know I would be a foster failure every time.) But they have many other opportunities for volunteering. I'm really looking forward to it.  I have to admit this forum plays a huge part in me taking this step. I see how much all of you do for animals and you have inspired me.



TNR would be a "safe" place to foster if DH is worried about the cats sticking around.  You will want to get them in and out as quickly as possible, and the ferals are not very friendly during those few days you will have them.  

If you and DH like building things, you could also make the little tote shelters.  The TNR groups around here had a day last month where they gathered a bunch of people to build 50 homes to pass out to caretakers and to keep at the TNR clinics to help the new caretakers get started.


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> I have taken the first step to becoming a volunteer for an organization that has a TNR and adoption program as well. I won't be able to foster because DH expressly forbids it. (He know I would be a foster failure every time.) But they have many other opportunities for volunteering. I'm really looking forward to it.  I have to admit this forum plays a huge part in me taking this step. I see how much all of you do for animals and you have inspired me.




That's awesome!! There are always plenty of other ways to help besides fostering!


----------



## leasul2003

I'm excited about it. I think I could get him to let me do the TNR. Just no long term fosters.


----------



## Candice0985

This video of a man using sign language with his day is so sweet! You can tell the kitty loves it 
http://lovemeow.com/2014/12/man-talks-deaf-cat-sign-language/


----------



## hermes_lemming

Alas poor kitty is going on a diet. I think she is just fine. But apparently she took a nap on my beau's stomach and she was so heavy he couldn't breath, lmao. I told him to leave kitty alone and to start doing situps.


----------



## shalomjude

Candice0985 said:


> This video of a man using sign language with his day is so sweet! You can tell the kitty loves it
> http://lovemeow.com/2014/12/man-talks-deaf-cat-sign-language/



That is just so delightful..thanks for sharing


----------



## Cindi

I am well aware that I have more than enough cats but.....this face!     UGH!!!

Adoptables:


The Catnap Champion
Brucie is a distinguished older gentleman who enjoys sunny spots, other cats, and talking with people. He lives in foster care with a laidback older kitten whom he adores and he would do great in a home with other cats. Amongst Brucie's favorite things in life is catnip. Sprinkle a little of that on a blanket or a rug and he's a happy camper! His foster mom reports that not only is he the best behaved cat in her house, he's also the easiest! He enjoys human company but asks for it politely, eats wet and dry food, and is very low energy. Because he is an older male cat, he does use a kitty water fountain for his water so it's nice and fresh all day long.

Brucie's eyesight is limited, though he sees well enough to get around comfortably in a home. It looks like he has little tornados in his eyes! Brucie is a cat who clearly had a rough life prior to coming into rescue and he deserves his fairytale ending. He's a mellow, handsome gem of a cat who can't wait to meet you!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I am well aware that I have more than enough cats but.....this face!     UGH!!!
> 
> Adoptables:
> 
> 
> The Catnap Champion
> Brucie is a distinguished older gentleman who enjoys sunny spots, other cats, and talking with people. He lives in foster care with a laidback older kitten whom he adores and he would do great in a home with other cats. Amongst Brucie's favorite things in life is catnip. Sprinkle a little of that on a blanket or a rug and he's a happy camper! His foster mom reports that not only is he the best behaved cat in her house, he's also the easiest! He enjoys human company but asks for it politely, eats wet and dry food, and is very low energy. Because he is an older male cat, he does use a kitty water fountain for his water so it's nice and fresh all day long.
> 
> Brucie's eyesight is limited, though he sees well enough to get around comfortably in a home. It looks like he has little tornados in his eyes! Brucie is a cat who clearly had a rough life prior to coming into rescue and he deserves his fairytale ending. He's a mellow, handsome gem of a cat who can't wait to meet you!



what a sweetheart! Brucie looks like a total gentleman 
are you thinking about giving him a home Cindi?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I am well aware that I have more than enough cats but.....this face!     UGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Adoptables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catnap Champion
> 
> Brucie is a distinguished older gentleman who enjoys sunny spots, other cats, and talking with people. He lives in foster care with a laidback older kitten whom he adores and he would do great in a home with other cats. Amongst Brucie's favorite things in life is catnip. Sprinkle a little of that on a blanket or a rug and he's a happy camper! His foster mom reports that not only is he the best behaved cat in her house, he's also the easiest! He enjoys human company but asks for it politely, eats wet and dry food, and is very low energy. Because he is an older male cat, he does use a kitty water fountain for his water so it's nice and fresh all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> Brucie's eyesight is limited, though he sees well enough to get around comfortably in a home. It looks like he has little tornados in his eyes! Brucie is a cat who clearly had a rough life prior to coming into rescue and he deserves his fairytale ending. He's a mellow, handsome gem of a cat who can't wait to meet you!




Ggrrr TPF ate a big long post.
Anyway. Most of it ran as follows, "get him get him get him get him". Of course I would enable you  He looks adorable and I think he would be right at home Casa Cindi.
Oh and there is no such thing as 'enough' cats lol.


----------



## Cindi

I would love to bring Brucie to join the group but even I have to admit when we are full to bursting. LOL  17 of my own is more than enough. And hubby still lets me foster. He is a keeper. I am just sharing Brucie's info everywhere I can trying to find him a home. If I didn't have so many he would be my Valentine's/Birthday present this year.


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww Brucie is adorable!!!


----------



## madamefifi

We have some friends who keep a lot of animals and recently they have been losing them---to coyotes. The rabbits have been killed, they can only locate 4 of their 15 cats, and worst of all their baby miniature horse got killed last weekend. They called us today to ask us to take the adult miniature horses. The mare is most likely pregnant again and we will have to get the stallion castrated immediately, since we have a mare of our own--she's a regular-sized horse but all my horsey friends say it WILL happen--a full-sized mare will lie down for a little guy so he can mount her (I did not know that!) (and I can't help but wonder just how darn cute the results would be!) Todd, our friend, is devastated and very worried about the horses' safety. I wish he had given us that baby horse like he said he would! But he fell in love with it and who can blame him, really. 

We are anonymously sponsoring 4 other horses down the road from us and this would give us 2--possibly three--more (very small) bellies to feed, but can we say NO? Of course not. And that right there, folks, is why I don't hang out in the purses-and-shoes threads anymore. Tractor Supply is where I do all my shopping now. Carrying my designer bag, of course--like anyone there knows the difference between LV or Gucci and a feed bucket, lol. 

The Little Ones should be arriving this week, possibly as early as tomorrow (I hope, I hope). Todd's already got our horse trailer so it's just a matter of scheduling and some minor fence repair so we can keep Big Ones and Little Ones separated until the vet does her thing and they've all gotten used to each other. Of course, pics to follow ASAP.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh I cannot wait for pics - and a possible baby miniature horse??? Ohmygooooooodness!!!


----------



## poopsie

I hope they bring the remaining cats in the house. Poor little things. :cry:


----------



## Candice0985

if I could get everyone's thoughts and prayers, I haven't seen my feral cat in over a week and a half- the longest she has ever gone without visiting for dinner. I fed her last on January 30th and it was blizzarding. instead of running back over to Rona she sat across the street by a bush for over 30 minutes with the snow falling all over her- weird behaviour for her as I've never seen her do this in a storm....she hasn't been by for dinner since and her dry food I leave out everyday has gone untouched....I really hope she's okay but something tells me she's not as it's been cold and snowing constantly since I last saw her :cry:


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> if I could get everyone's thoughts and prayers, I haven't seen my feral cat in over a week and a half- the longest she has ever gone without visiting for dinner. I fed her last on January 30th and it was blizzarding. instead of running back over to Rona she sat across the street by a bush for over 30 minutes with the snow falling all over her- weird behaviour for her as I've never seen her do this in a storm....she hasn't been by for dinner since and her dry food I leave out everyday has gone untouched....I really hope she's okay but something tells me she's not as it's been cold and snowing constantly since I last saw her :cry:



I hope she has just gone to another shelter from the storm.  Have you seen any tracks in the snow at all?  Mama Kitty would go MIA when we had the bad storms, but I could usually find her tracks.  Is the shelter and food area shoveled out so that she can get to them without trekking through the snow drifts?

Sending go home mojo to your little feral kitty.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I hope she has just gone to another shelter from the storm.  Have you seen any tracks in the snow at all?  Mama Kitty would go MIA when we had the bad storms, but I could usually find her tracks.  Is the shelter and food area shoveled out so that she can get to them without trekking through the snow drifts?
> 
> Sending go home mojo to your little feral kitty.



I hope she has someone else to take care of her and she's been staying inside Rona or the employees are looking after her....I've seen no tracks at all- I've been looking more than twice a day (when I get up in the morning, come home at night, before bed) i'm always looking out my front window hoping she'll be sitting there waiting for dinner...but no such luck...

I actually went across the road and shovelled a path from the back of Rona over to the road then from my front sidewalk into my garden but I haven't seen her at all. I've kept the patio area shovelled so she can get into my patio for food but it's been untouched


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I hope she has someone else to take care of her and she's been staying inside Rona or the employees are looking after her....I've seen no tracks at all- I've been looking more than twice a day (when I get up in the morning, come home at night, before bed) i'm always looking out my front window hoping she'll be sitting there waiting for dinner...but no such luck...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went across the road and shovelled a path from the back of Rona over to the road then from my front sidewalk into my garden but I haven't seen her at all. I've kept the patio area shovelled so she can get into my patio for food but it's been untouched




I am sending lots of 'please go back to Candice' thoughts. I know how worried you will be. I hope little girl has found another shelter during the cold weather. Holding good thoughts and sending lots of hugs.


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> if I could get everyone's thoughts and prayers, I haven't seen my feral cat in over a week and a half- the longest she has ever gone without visiting for dinner. I fed her last on January 30th and it was blizzarding. instead of running back over to Rona she sat across the street by a bush for over 30 minutes with the snow falling all over her- weird behaviour for her as I've never seen her do this in a storm....she hasn't been by for dinner since and her dry food I leave out everyday has gone untouched....I really hope she's okay but something tells me she's not as it's been cold and snowing constantly since I last saw her :cry:




Sending "Come home, little one!" thoughts to your feral kitty. My Henri (not a feral, just a very outdoorsy girl) did this to me all the time. It's heartbreaking, not knowing where they are or if they're OK.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Candice, I know your heart must be breaking. I hope she is ok and will come back to where she knows she is safe and loved.

Madamefifi, I cannot wait to see pictures!!


----------



## leasul2003

I went to my volunteer orientation yesterday. This rescue facility is beautiful!!! They received a $500,000 donation last year and built a facility specifically designed for housing kitties. I told DH that if I was a homeless kitty, I would want to live there forever. And they have so many great programs. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Cindi

Hey check out my "cat that hates other cats"   Bella now shares a dinner plate with Whirly every night. She is even getting a bit chubby and her fur is growing back nicely. If I could get her to stop pooping on my floor she would be the perfect cat.


----------



## poopsie

She is getting so floofy!


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I hope she has just gone to another shelter from the storm.  Have you seen any tracks in the snow at all?  Mama Kitty would go MIA when we had the bad storms, but I could usually find her tracks.  Is the shelter and food area shoveled out so that she can get to them without trekking through the snow drifts?
> 
> Sending go home mojo to your little feral kitty.





clevercat said:


> I am sending lots of 'please go back to Candice' thoughts. I know how worried you will be. I hope little girl has found another shelter during the cold weather. Holding good thoughts and sending lots of hugs.





madamefifi said:


> Sending "Come home, little one!" thoughts to your feral kitty. My Henri (not a feral, just a very outdoorsy girl) did this to me all the time. It's heartbreaking, not knowing where they are or if they're OK.





leasul2003 said:


> Oh Candice, I know your heart must be breaking. I hope she is ok and will come back to where she knows she is safe and loved.
> 
> Madamefifi, I cannot wait to see pictures!!


3:30 am this morning I heard Lady at my front door growling, guess who's back after being gone forever!! my little ginger cat is back!!
of course I got up prepared a nice big bowl of wet food and dry food with some treaties on top. she ate it all up and ran across the road, she didn't look super skinny like the last time she was gone for four days, so I think someone has been taking care of her as well.

this is a picture of her from February 1st- the day of the big blizzard before she went missing




leasul2003 said:


> I went to my volunteer orientation yesterday. This rescue facility is beautiful!!! They received a $500,000 donation last year and built a facility specifically designed for housing kitties. I told DH that if I was a homeless kitty, I would want to live there forever. And they have so many great programs. I can't wait to get started.


it sounds amazing!



Cindi said:


> Hey check out my "cat that hates other cats"   Bella now shares a dinner plate with Whirly every night. She is even getting a bit chubby and her fur is growing back nicely. If I could get her to stop pooping on my floor she would be the perfect cat.


yay Bella! I like her bit of chubs  
no more pooping on the floor little girl!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> 3:30 am this morning I heard Lady at my front door growling, guess who's back after being gone forever!! my little ginger cat is back!!
> of course I got up prepared a nice big bowl of wet food and dry food with some treaties on top. she ate it all up and ran across the road, she didn't look super skinny like the last time she was gone for four days, so I think someone has been taking care of her as well.
> 
> this is a picture of her from February 1st- the day of the big blizzard before she went missing
> 
> 
> 
> it sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> yay Bella! I like her bit of chubs
> no more pooping on the floor little girl!


 

Yay! The little oringy girl is back


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> 3:30 am this morning I heard Lady at my front door growling, guess who's back after being gone forever!! my little ginger cat is back!!
> of course I got up prepared a nice big bowl of wet food and dry food with some treaties on top. she ate it all up and ran across the road, she didn't look super skinny like the last time she was gone for four days, so I think someone has been taking care of her as well.



I'm glad your little oringy girl made it home for breakfast.  I wish Punkin Man would make an appearance soon.  

I do think they have alternate places to hide if they have been out very long.  It would not hurt to let Roma know you have been taking care of her if you think they would be cat friendly.  I've let some of my neighbors know about my feral family and to keep an eye on them.  It does make me feel better knowing that others know these cats are ferals with someone that is trying to take care of them and keep them in a smaller territory.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yay! The little oringy girl is back


I'm so happy she's okay! I really was fearing the worst... 



cats n bags said:


> I'm glad your little oringy girl made it home for breakfast.  I wish Punkin Man would make an appearance soon.
> 
> I do think they have alternate places to hide if they have been out very long.  It would not hurt to let Roma know you have been taking care of her if you think they would be cat friendly.  I've let some of my neighbors know about my feral family and to keep an eye on them.  It does make me feel better knowing that others know these cats are ferals with someone that is trying to take care of them and keep them in a smaller territory.


I hope Punkin Man returns soon!

I've wanted to say something to Rona, maybe speak with a manager....but i'm also scared to bring attention to her just in case she's not welcome... I would love knowing she has a warm place at night and other people that care for her. we really do not have feral or stray cats in my area so I feel bad for the little girl, all on her own especially in the winter. I just wish I could wrap her up in a blanket and bring her inside. so far the neighbours I've talked to have not been aware of the little orange kitty in the neighbourhood, it seems she sticks around either my house or she's back across the road to Rona where she has a shelter or something she prefers to the one I made for her (she's never used it)


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> I'm so happy she's okay! I really was fearing the worst...
> 
> 
> I hope Punkin Man returns soon!
> 
> I've wanted to say something to Rona, maybe speak with a manager....but i'm also scared to bring attention to her just in case she's not welcome... I would love knowing she has a warm place at night and other people that care for her. we really do not have feral or stray cats in my area so I feel bad for the little girl, all on her own especially in the winter. I just wish I could wrap her up in a blanket and bring her inside. so far the neighbours I've talked to have not been aware of the little orange kitty in the neighbourhood, it seems she sticks around either my house or she's back across the road to Rona where she has a shelter or something she prefers to the one I made for her (she's never used it)



I'm going to guess that Rona is an Italian restaurant, and may have some unwanted feral critters raiding the kitchen and trash.  They may welcome the cat as free rodent control, and she may spend time over there munching on Mouse Parmesan.  If you are a customer and know some of the people, I would try asking about the cat if the people think you are a nice person for helping the strays.  If the people curse the damn stray cats, say nothing and try another person.

Do you have a TNR place in your area?  If so, I would see if you can work with them to get the kitty fixed and checked for health.  Many clinics also give them the shots as part of the service.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I'm going to guess that Rona is an Italian restaurant, and may have some unwanted feral critters raiding the kitchen and trash.  They may welcome the cat as free rodent control, and she may spend time over there munching on Mouse Parmesan.  If you are a customer and know some of the people, I would try asking about the cat if the people think you are a nice person for helping the strays.  If the people curse the damn stray cats, say nothing and try another person.
> 
> Do you have a TNR place in your area?  If so, I would see if you can work with them to get the kitty fixed and checked for health.  Many clinics also give them the shots as part of the service.



actually no Rona is like a large chain hardware store it's Canadian but similar to the US Ace Hardware or a Lowe's. there's lots of places for her to hide around Rona, there's sheds in the front of the store, with a garden center that leads into the store and even at night there's a spot where it's outside the store but still a shelter away from the snow and general weather. I've contact our Humane society and in my city (Mississauga- part of Toronto) there is no help for trapping ferals for TNR as we do not have a population issue with feral cats. Ginger kitty is only one of 2 ferals cats I've seen in my neighbourhood and the other one disappeared when they were both adolescents and I haven't seen the 2nd kitty again. even the Mississauga Humane Society website states there's no resources available to help trap ferals but if you can catch them they'll spay/neuter and clip their ear to show they've been desexed.  http://mississaugahumanesociety.com/pet-info/feral-cats/

I wish I could catch her but she's super skittish and I don't think I've ever been closer to her than maybe 10 feet... I wish she was sociable so I could find her a home! but I think she's fully feral and not sociable


----------



## leasul2003

This is how Jasper feels about me working from home.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> This is how Jasper feels about me working from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892593



he says NO MOAR works! it's Jasper and mommy cuddle time please


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> This is how Jasper feels about me working from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892593




Lol Jaspie, so naughty!


----------



## leasul2003

He is a bad boy. But so darn cute. And lovable when he's not busy being bad. Which is most of the time. Lol. I keep threatening to take him,back to the pound, but for some reason he doesn't believe me.


----------



## Candice0985

he says ya right mom! he knows you love him too much!

I always joke with Lady and Tuck that i'm going to make kitty soups out of them because they are so chunky and cute!


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> he says ya right mom! he knows you love him too much!
> 
> I always joke with Lady and Tuck that i'm going to make kitty soups out of them because they are so chunky and cute!



Lol. Yummy kitty soup. But it would probably be more like a stew with all that chunky meatiness. :giggles:
Hey check out Jaspie's latest sleeping pic in the cat photo thread. He's taken a page out of Lady's book and started sleeping on his back.


----------



## hermes_lemming

So I caught (beau's) kitty playing with my jewelry the other day. Lol she was batting my earrings around. Apparently she likes Doric glass. 

And then proceeded to play with my silver chain.  Sigh.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Lol. Yummy kitty soup. But it would probably be more like a stew with all that chunky meatiness. :giggles:
> Hey check out Jaspie's latest sleeping pic in the cat photo thread. He's taken a page out of Lady's book and started sleeping on his back.


Lady says OHEMCHEESE you haz called me fats! ok that's fine, she loves her "curves" 





hermes_lemming said:


> So I caught (beau's) kitty playing with my jewelry the other day. Lol she was batting my earrings around. Apparently she likes Doric glass.
> 
> And then proceeded to play with my silver chain.  Sigh.


haha she has fine taste in jewellery, about time some feminine energy arrived in the house, she wants girl talk and fun shiny things to play with


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Lady says OHEMCHEESE you haz called me fats! ok that's fine, she loves her "curves"
> 
> View attachment 2893598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha she has fine taste in jewellery, about time some feminine energy arrived in the house, she wants girl talk and fun shiny things to play with




Lol at the look on Miss Lady's face. Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol at the look on Miss Lady's face. Such a beautiful girl.



Lady says thanks Auntie Clever 

she's my pretty little girl, I just switched her back to her old food for the time being (but still same portions the vet wants her on) the soy based food just wasn't cutting it. she wasn't eating and had super low energy and basically she looked so sad. i'm hoping we can find another hypoallergenic formula that she'll eat...


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Lady says thanks Auntie Clever
> 
> 
> 
> she's my pretty little girl, I just switched her back to her old food for the time being (but still same portions the vet wants her on) the soy based food just wasn't cutting it. she wasn't eating and had super low energy and basically she looked so sad. i'm hoping we can find another hypoallergenic formula that she'll eat...




Aww I hate when they're miserable (hmm much like me whenever I've been on a diet) - eat up, Lady, Georgie Porgie said to tell you curves is cute


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Aww I hate when they're miserable (hmm much like me whenever I've been on a diet) - eat up, Lady, Georgie Porgie said to tell you curves is cute



well if Georgie thinks it's cute then Lady is in  she was so happy when I cleaned out the bowls and put down her usual wet food, she was nomnomnoming like the happiest little cat  so i'll to measure her food within the diet rules but I think it was too much all at once new food plus limited amounts!

I tried to feed Tuck the hypoallergenic wet food too and the look on his face was hilarious, he shook his tail at me and marched away all haughty like lol!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> well if Georgie thinks it's cute then Lady is in  she was so happy when I cleaned out the bowls and put down her usual wet food, she was nomnomnoming like the happiest little cat  so i'll to measure her food within the diet rules but I think it was too much all at once new food plus limited amounts!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to feed Tuck the hypoallergenic wet food too and the look on his face was hilarious, he shook his tail at me and marched away all haughty like lol!




Oh I love it when they put you in your place. William does this if I (try to) feed him something he disapproves of. He puts his ears back and shakes his back leg at me as he stamps away from his bowl.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh I love it when they put you in your place. William does this if I (try to) feed him something he disapproves of. He puts his ears back and shakes his back leg at me as he stamps away from his bowl.



lol that is too funny! I call it his "tail feather" he's like a rattle snake, it's straight up in the air and it shakes like a rattle snake 

I say "don't you shake your tail feather at me!"


----------



## leasul2003

Lol, tail feather is perfect! Jasper will twitch his tail like that right before he's about to chase Bella down.you know how poker players have a "tell" ? Well that's his tail tell. Bahahaha.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Lol, tail feather is perfect! Jasper will twitch his tail like that right before he's about to chase Bella down.you know how poker players have a "tell" ? Well that's his tail tell. Bahahaha.




Tail tell! Love it


----------



## madamefifi

leasul2003 said:


> This is how Jasper feels about me working from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892593




Jasper is Sylvia's brother from another mother, I think! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is she, "helping" me sew.


----------



## leasul2003

madamefifi said:


> Jasper is Sylvia's brother from another mother, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is she, "helping" me sew.



Wow! They could be twins!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Jasper is Sylvia's brother from another mother, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is she, "helping" me sew.




Hey pretty girl! Sylvia is such a beautiful girl


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> Lady says OHEMCHEESE you haz called me fats! ok that's fine, she loves her "curves"
> View attachment 2893598
> 
> 
> 
> haha she has fine taste in jewellery, about time some feminine energy arrived in the house, she wants girl talk and fun shiny things to play with


Lol yes. My beau claims poor kitty had no life until I entered the picture.  He bought her two bunky toys that were never touched and well, let's just say she now has probably amazons top 20 list (anything under $10 that is).

I was more afraid she might swallow one of my earrings. But she is a smart beautiful kitty whose fur is now sleek thanks to the furminator I gifted her. *sigh* I miss that feline. &#9825;


----------



## leasul2003

I Get to meet Lil Bub!!!! She's coming to an event that the organization I volunteer for is hosting in July!! I can't believe I'm this excited about meeting a cat.


----------



## jenny70

leasul2003 said:


> I Get to meet Lil Bub!!!! She's coming to an event that the organization I volunteer for is hosting in July!! I can't believe I'm this excited about meeting a cat.




That's so great!  I love that cat!


----------



## poopsie

Oh wow! How cool is that!


----------



## Cindi

I love Lil' Bub!!!!  I have a sweatshirt, mug and stuffed animal. Pretend you didn't heat that. LOL     I would love to meet her.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> I Get to meet Lil Bub!!!! She's coming to an event that the organization I volunteer for is hosting in July!! I can't believe I'm this excited about meeting a cat.




Gah!!! I am so envious!! I love Lil Bub and follow her on IG. If you get near enough, please plant a kiss on that little nose from Aunty clevercat.
And you know we'll need pictures, right?


----------



## leasul2003

Of course I will get pictures and I really really hope I get close enough to give her a little loving. I knew you all would understand.  My DH looked at me like I was crazy when I told him. He just doesn't understand what a momentous event this is.


----------



## poopsie

I would rather meet her than any two legged celebrity


----------



## jenny70

poopsie said:


> i would rather meet her than any two legged celebrity




+1000!!


----------



## madamefifi

Cindi said:


> I love Lil' Bub!!!!  I have a sweatshirt, mug and stuffed animal. Pretend you didn't heat that. LOL     I would love to meet her.



 Don't be embarrassed, I even have Lil Bub socks! 



poopsie said:


> I would rather meet her than any two legged celebrity



You win the internet.


----------



## pixiejenna

Last month marks one year of my hunk Harry being home. It has been a rough year but we are in a good routine now. He wasn't getting along with his little brother and was even bullying him. We were seriously considering returning him to the rescue we got him from, but I just couldn't do it. We separated them a bit and reintroduced them. You guys recommend a few books and my library had one of them cat v cat. While they aren't buddy buddy they tolerate one another now. We do separate them at night, it seems to help. I think we failed Harry when we bought him home I don't think we created a safe space for him. Even though he has free range of the house minus the bedrooms. Because he's older he can't jump/move around easily. I think that's a part of why he likes the office to himself so much. Plus he has everything thing he needs in a close proximity it's easier on him. He loves his rubs and even let's me use the evil under coat comb on him. Here's a pic in his favorite room the office.


----------



## buzzytoes

As of today, it is official. I am now bonded and insured for my very own pet care business. The main focus is intended to be letting pets out for owners who work long hours, but I will also be doing in home pet sitting as well. Tomorrow I will hang up flyers around town and in local FB pet groups. I am not looking to get rich or have other employees, but I am hoping it will be enough to pay the bills so I don't have to look for a typical 8-5 job.


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> As of today, it is official. I am now bonded and insured for my very own pet care business. The main focus is intended to be letting pets out for owners who work long hours, but I will also be doing in home pet sitting as well. Tomorrow I will hang up flyers around town and in local FB pet groups. I am not looking to get rich or have other employees, but I am hoping it will be enough to pay the bills so I don't have to look for a typical 8-5 job.




That's great buzzy, congrats!


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> As of today, it is official. I am now bonded and insured for my very own pet care business. The main focus is intended to be letting pets out for owners who work long hours, but I will also be doing in home pet sitting as well. Tomorrow I will hang up flyers around town and in local FB pet groups. I am not looking to get rich or have other employees, but I am hoping it will be enough to pay the bills so I don't have to look for a typical 8-5 job.



Awesome news!

So I've been volunteering now for 4'weeks,and really enjoy it. Today I went out to help with a TNR. We didn't catch the kitty but it was neat to see the cat colony set up.. Except for the dead possum in one of the shelters. Eewww...  And I love doing the adoption hosting. It's,so funny to see all the different personalities. There are a few I've bonded with and one in particular that I am in danger of asking DH if we can bring him home for a trial. He's the sweetest big white kitty that has this big round face with  a bunch of scars from getting beat up one time too many. And he's a marshmallow. I pick him up and he turns into this big puddle of purring yummy goodness.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> As of today, it is official. I am now bonded and insured for my very own pet care business. The main focus is intended to be letting pets out for owners who work long hours, but I will also be doing in home pet sitting as well. Tomorrow I will hang up flyers around town and in local FB pet groups. I am not looking to get rich or have other employees, but I am hoping it will be enough to pay the bills so I don't have to look for a typical 8-5 job.



That is so cool.  Best of luck with the business!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> As of today, it is official. I am now bonded and insured for my very own pet care business. The main focus is intended to be letting pets out for owners who work long hours, but I will also be doing in home pet sitting as well. Tomorrow I will hang up flyers around town and in local FB pet groups. I am not looking to get rich or have other employees, but I am hoping it will be enough to pay the bills so I don't have to look for a typical 8-5 job.




Good luck!




leasul2003 said:


> Awesome news!
> 
> So I've been volunteering now for 4'weeks,and really enjoy it. Today I went out to help with a TNR. We didn't catch the kitty but it was neat to see the cat colony set up.. Except for the dead possum in one of the shelters. Eewww...  And I love doing the adoption hosting. It's,so funny to see all the different personalities. There are a few I've bonded with and one in particular that I am in danger of asking DH if we can bring him home for a trial. He's the sweetest big white kitty that has this big round face with  a bunch of scars from getting beat up one time too many. And he's a marshmallow. I pick him up and he turns into this big puddle of purring yummy goodness.




Awwwwww......................I want to see the marshmallow


----------



## chessmont

leasul2003 said:


> big puddle of purring yummy goodness.



What a picture in my mind this gives!


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> As of today, it is official. I am now bonded and insured for my very own pet care business. The main focus is intended to be letting pets out for owners who work long hours, but I will also be doing in home pet sitting as well. Tomorrow I will hang up flyers around town and in local FB pet groups. I am not looking to get rich or have other employees, but I am hoping it will be enough to pay the bills so I don't have to look for a typical 8-5 job.



Fantastic Buzzy I hope it all goes well. If you were close to me I would hire you all next week to pet sit..


----------



## vinbenphon1

pixiejenna said:


> Last month marks one year of my hunk Harry being home. It has been a rough year but we are in a good routine now. He wasn't getting along with his little brother and was even bullying him. We were seriously considering returning him to the rescue we got him from, but I just couldn't do it. We separated them a bit and reintroduced them. You guys recommend a few books and my library had one of them cat v cat. While they aren't buddy buddy they tolerate one another now. We do separate them at night, it seems to help. I think we failed Harry when we bought him home I don't think we created a safe space for him. Even though he has free range of the house minus the bedrooms. Because he's older he can't jump/move around easily. I think that's a part of why he likes the office to himself so much. Plus he has everything thing he needs in a close proximity it's easier on him. He loves his rubs and even let's me use the evil under coat comb on him. Here's a pic in his favorite room the office.



Thats good to hear pixiejenna. It took our Bennett 8 months to settle properly. He lived in the back bathroom all this time (only at night) and although I look back and feel terrible about it, it was the right thing to do at the time. Like you it was that or take him back, which we couldn't do because if we couldn't cope no one else could and he probably would have been put down. I'm sure Harry is very grateful for all your patience too. Can I ask whether he has cataracts? It might just be the lighting in the photo.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> As of today, it is official. I am now bonded and insured for my very own pet care business. The main focus is intended to be letting pets out for owners who work long hours, but I will also be doing in home pet sitting as well. Tomorrow I will hang up flyers around town and in local FB pet groups. I am not looking to get rich or have other employees, but I am hoping it will be enough to pay the bills so I don't have to look for a typical 8-5 job.


congrats Buzzy! that's fabulous news! i'm sure there's lot of people out there looking for pet sitter services. I have a service I work with in my city and they do a great job...mind you it's not cheap but as long as my kitties are taken care of while i'm away for work or vacation that's all that matters!



leasul2003 said:


> Awesome news!
> 
> So I've been volunteering now for 4'weeks,and really enjoy it. Today I went out to help with a TNR. We didn't catch the kitty but it was neat to see the cat colony set up.. Except for the dead possum in one of the shelters. Eewww...  And I love doing the adoption hosting. It's,so funny to see all the different personalities. There are a few I've bonded with and one in particular that I am in danger of asking DH if we can bring him home for a trial. He's the sweetest big white kitty that has this big round face with  a bunch of scars from getting beat up one time too many. And he's a marshmallow. I pick him up and he turns into this big puddle of purring yummy goodness.


awww.. I want to see the marshmallow! it makes me sad when they have scars and stuff from fights ;(


----------



## Cindi

That's awesome! Congrats Buzzy. I hope business is booming. 






buzzytoes said:


> As of today, it is official. I am now bonded and insured for my very own pet care business. The main focus is intended to be letting pets out for owners who work long hours, but I will also be doing in home pet sitting as well. Tomorrow I will hang up flyers around town and in local FB pet groups. I am not looking to get rich or have other employees, but I am hoping it will be enough to pay the bills so I don't have to look for a typical 8-5 job.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thank you everyone!! Hoping it will keep me busy. 

I want a marshmallow pic too - I bet he is a handsome guy!


----------



## Candice0985

if Leasul rescues him, I hope his name will be Marshall aka Marshmallow !


----------



## poopsie

Mr. Stay Puft


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> Mr. Stay Puft



lol cute!


----------



## leasul2003

Lol. I will make sure to get a picture of him next time I am in there. Right now his name is Jelly Bean but I do think Marshmallow or Mr. stay Puft might be more fitting. I don't know that the hubby or Bella would allow for a new fur baby in my life... But I can always try to work my way up to it by seeing if he would be willing to "foster" him. I guess we'll have to wait and see. He's only been there a couple weeks. I'm really hoping that someone comes in and loves him as much as I already do. He let me cradle him like a baby and rock him!!! Not many kitties will let you get away with that.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Lol. I will make sure to get a picture of him next time I am in there. Right now his name is Jelly Bean but I do think Marshmallow or Mr. stay Puft might be more fitting. I don't know that the hubby or Bella would allow for a new fur baby in my life... But I can always try to work my way up to it by seeing if he would be willing to "foster" him. I guess we'll have to wait and see. He's only been there a couple weeks. I'm really hoping that someone comes in and loves him as much as I already do. He let me cradle him like a baby and rock him!!! Not many kitties will let you get away with that.



Jelly Bean is still pretty cute! oh I love that he lets you cradle him! Tuck does this with me and he loves it, I've never encountered a time when he wants down before I put him back on the floor 

is Bella still protective of her momma? I think she claimed you as her mom from the moment she saw you on the side of that road!


----------



## leasul2003

Yep, Bella is still a mama's girl. I am very hesitant to introduce a new family member right now. We have seen some really good progress In her over the past 5 months since we lost Shelby. We started allowing  Bella to sleep with us and I think that is really helping. She's starting to stand up for herself against Jaspie.  Over the past couple months I've seen her tackle him when she doesn't like the way he's looking at her or when he's trying to bully her. I've even occasionally seen her instigate a swat or two. Ordinarily we wouldn't encourage that behavior. But being the gentle soul she is she, she has let Jaspie pick on her for over a year. When we see her standing up for herself we actually cheer her on.


----------



## Echoes

:: shoulders into the bowl for a nibble ::

Sooo, y'all heard about the mess at the dog show in England ?


----------



## buzzytoes

Echoes said:


> :: shoulders into the bowl for a nibble ::
> 
> Sooo, y'all heard about the mess at the dog show in England ?



I have seen the headlines but still can't bring myself to click on a link anywhere. I cannot imagine what kind of crazy poisons a dog because it beat another or lost to another.


----------



## pixiejenna

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thats good to hear pixiejenna. It took our Bennett 8 months to settle properly. He lived in the back bathroom all this time (only at night) and although I look back and feel terrible about it, it was the right thing to do at the time. Like you it was that or take him back, which we couldn't do because if we couldn't cope no one else could and he probably would have been put down. I'm sure Harry is very grateful for all your patience too. Can I ask whether he has cataracts? It might just be the lighting in the photo.



Not that i know of. What in the picture indicates that?


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> As of today, it is official. I am now bonded and insured for my very own pet care business. The main focus is intended to be letting pets out for owners who work long hours, but I will also be doing in home pet sitting as well. Tomorrow I will hang up flyers around town and in local FB pet groups. I am not looking to get rich or have other employees, but I am hoping it will be enough to pay the bills so I don't have to look for a typical 8-5 job.




Fabulous! The world needs more pet sitters. Be sure to put up flyers at your local veterinarians' offices, as well. I discovered a pet-sitting service that actually serves the rural area where I live through the local animal control's FB page--they don't actually stay in the house 24/7 but they will come by up to 3 times a day and will feed and water large animals, too.


----------



## vinbenphon1

pixiejenna said:


> Not that i know of. What in the picture indicates that?



Sometimes cataracts come across as silver / cloudy patches in the centre of their pupils. The colour in Harry's eyes in the photo is probably just the flash. I don't mean to alarm you or talk out of turn, it is just something I am conscious of in my ageing cats and have been probably a little too vigilant about that I see them everywhere.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Yep, Bella is still a mama's girl. I am very hesitant to introduce a new family member right now. We have seen some really good progress In her over the past 5 months since we lost Shelby. We started allowing  Bella to sleep with us and I think that is really helping. She's starting to stand up for herself against Jaspie.  Over the past couple months I've seen her tackle him when she doesn't like the way he's looking at her or when he's trying to bully her. I've even occasionally seen her instigate a swat or two. Ordinarily we wouldn't encourage that behavior. But being the gentle soul she is she, she has let Jaspie pick on her for over a year. When we see her standing up for herself we actually cheer her on.


I get where you're coming from. when Lady went through her territorial aggression thing and took it out on Tuck he would cower in the corner and avoid her at all costs which made it even worse and he was acting like prey, so when he started walking confidently into a room and even instigating play fighting I was the same I encouraged him to stand up for himself 

good for Bella! i'm glad she's becoming more confident! go Bella! 



Echoes said:


> :: shoulders into the bowl for a nibble ::
> 
> Sooo, y'all heard about the mess at the dog show in England ?


no I haven't heard anything about it, what happened?


----------



## Echoes

Candice0985 said:


> no I haven't heard anything about it, what happened?



It's alleged that someone went to rather extreme measures to um ....  eliminate the competition.


----------



## Candice0985

Echoes said:


> It's alleged that someone went to rather extreme measures to um ....  eliminate the competition.



whaaatt...people are insane. it's a dog show!


----------



## buzzytoes

I am so excited I got my first client today!!! Pet sitting three cats (one with thyroid meds) next week. The owner said they are gone often so hopefully she will be a repeat client. They have two dogs as well but they usually take the dogs with them. She got my name from one of the kennels in town because she doesn't want to board her cats and that's all anyone offers. SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Echoes

ChaChing!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> I am so excited I got my first client today!!! Pet sitting three cats (one with thyroid meds) next week. The owner said they are gone often so hopefully she will be a repeat client. They have two dogs as well but they usually take the dogs with them. She got my name from one of the kennels in town because she doesn't want to board her cats and that's all anyone offers. SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I am so excited I got my first client today!!! Pet sitting three cats (one with thyroid meds) next week. The owner said they are gone often so hopefully she will be a repeat client. They have two dogs as well but they usually take the dogs with them. She got my name from one of the kennels in town because she doesn't want to board her cats and that's all anyone offers. SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!



yay!!! congrats Buzzy!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

vinbenphon1 said:


> Sometimes cataracts come across as silver / cloudy patches in the centre of their pupils. The colour in Harry's eyes in the photo is probably just the flash. I don't mean to alarm you or talk out of turn, it is just something I am conscious of in my ageing cats and have been probably a little too vigilant about that I see them everywhere.



Thanks maybe I'll get him checked out. Sometimes I think his left eye looks weird, but just figured I'm seeing things. He is very hard to photograph he doesn't like having his picture taken. That is one of my few with his whole face in it, he usually turns his head away every time I try to take his picture.


----------



## leasul2003

So look at this fluffy marshmallow!!


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> so look at this fluffy marshmallow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926375
> View attachment 2926377














squeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

leasul2003 said:


> So look at this fluffy marshmallow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926375
> View attachment 2926377



Is he yours?.......yet?


----------



## Cindi

I need to pet the belly! What a cutie pie. 



leasul2003 said:


> So look at this fluffy marshmallow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926375
> View attachment 2926377


----------



## buzzytoes

Is he white or kind or orangey white? He looks like he's got a bit of flame point Siamese to him.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> So look at this fluffy marshmallow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926375
> View attachment 2926377




He's so cute! He looks like a total love bug [emoji171] I bet with some love and spoiling he'd be even cuter and his sweetness would maximize! [emoji12]


----------



## madamefifi

After a lot of delays and tragedy, we got our mini horse yesterday! Her pasture mate had to be put down 2 weeks ago


----------



## poopsie

Oh she is darling!


----------



## Cindi

She is beautiful.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh no is she missing his presence?? Poor thing losing her buddy and moving to a new place. Glad she is in your good hands!


----------



## chessmont

A fuzzy cutie!


----------



## Echoes

buzzytoes said:


> Oh no is she missing his presence?? Poor thing losing her buddy and moving to a new place. Glad she is in your good hands!





Yeah, I was wondering how 'bonded' they get.  Don't know nuthin' 'bout no horses.


----------



## madamefifi

Echoes said:


> Yeah, I was wondering how 'bonded' they get.  Don't know nuthin' 'bout no horses.




Horses are herd animals so they generally get quite attached to each other. When our big boy Atticus lost his lifelong pasture mate, he became obviously depressed--it was heartbreaking to see him moping around. We were in a mad hurry to get him castrated so we could get him a new friend--our mare, Valentine. He was so happy! I think little Pumpkin is relieved to be amongst other horses now, even with a fence separating them. She talks to our big horses and they talk back to her, and they all spend a lot of time at the fence getting to know each other. We will open the gate and let them all be together this evening or tomorrow since no one seems to be especially upset or fearful.


----------



## Echoes

madamefifi said:


> I think little Pumpkin is relieved to be amongst other horses now, even with a fence separating them. She talks to our big horses and they talk back to her, and they all spend a lot of time at the fence getting to know each other. We will open the gate and let them all be together this evening or tomorrow since no one seems to be especially upset or fearful.


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> Is he white or kind or orangey white? He looks like he's got a bit of flame point Siamese to him.



Sorry all. I don't know how to multi quote. He is a doll baby and I wish he was mine. He is white but does have very pale creamy orange shading on his face and tail. Almost like a toasted marshmallow.


----------



## leasul2003

madamefifi said:


> After a lot of delays and tragedy, we got our mini horse yesterday! Her pasture mate had to be put down 2 weeks ago
> View attachment 2927774
> View attachment 2927776



With some TLC she's going to be even more of a doll baby than she already is.


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> Sorry all. I don't know how to multi quote. He is a doll baby and I wish he was mine. He is white but does have very pale creamy orange shading on his face and tail. Almost like a toasted marshmallow.



I bet he has some Flame Point in him.  Their markings are usually ears, tail, and then onto their face. He is gorgeous and look like he has a great personality! Can definitely see those battle scars on his nose from life on the streets.


----------



## madamefifi

leasul2003 said:


> With some TLC she's going to be even more of a doll baby than she already is.




She's gonna need a lot of TLC! Today I had her on a lead rope and ran my hands over her body. Under that shaggy coat the poor little thing is skin and bones. 

We opened the gate today to let everyone get together. It went pretty well--no nipping or bullying. Atticus (touching noses with Pumpkin) is the alpha and will always be the alpha, so Valentine (in background with ears back--a little jealous, maybe?) and Pumpkin are going to have to sort out where they belong in the hierarchy. We feed them in their stalls and Valentine got quite anxious about not being able to see Pumpkin. Pumpkin did not like being in a stall with the lower door shut, which we did because she gets special feed and we don't want the other two trying to take it. She ran around in circles whinnying until Atticus came out of his stall and put his head over the door so she could see him, then she calmed down and ate. It's going to be a learning process for all of us. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 2nd picture is Atticus reassuring little miss.


----------



## buzzytoes

Can I come live with you madamefifi? I can live in the barn, I won't take up much space.  These pics just give me the warm fuzzies. Glad she is settling in so well. I am sure she is just glad to have some friends after her losing her pal.


----------



## pixiejenna

leasul2003 said:


> So look at this fluffy marshmallow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926375
> View attachment 2926377



What a cutie!







madamefifi said:


> After a lot of delays and tragedy, we got our mini horse yesterday! Her pasture mate had to be put down 2 weeks ago
> View attachment 2927774
> View attachment 2927776



She's so beautiful I'm sorry to hear about her friend. It's good that her first play date went well,  hopefully her new friends will help her move on.


----------



## buzzytoes

This is my first client, Lola! She is a pretty little DLH with a half tail. She was watching the bird out the window this morning. I am sitting for her, her 18 lb orange hunka man Jinx, and the elusive Miss Kitty. Lola is a bit of a diva and likes to hog all the cuddles. Business is not exactly booming but I have these three, two dogs overnight tomorrow and two separate (one is a close friend) bookings next week. Hoping things will at least stay steady!


----------



## poopsie

oh what a pritty kitty!


----------



## Echoes

Do they all get along drifting in and out like that?  I thought they preferred to be in familiar surroundings.


----------



## Echoes

poopsie said:


> oh what a pritty kitty!



It's very rare that I've seen what I considered an 'ugly' cat.  I've seen a few, but not very many.

I can't say that about dogs though.


----------



## buzzytoes

Echoes said:


> Do they all get along drifting in and out like that?  I thought they preferred to be in familiar surroundings.



Assuming you were asking me, I do the pet sitting in their own home. These three kitties all belong to the same house. I come in twice daily to feed them and hang out with them for about 30 minutes. In their case, I was also asked if I could open the slider while I was there so they can sniff at the screen and watch the birds.


----------



## Echoes

Ahhh, gotcha'.  I thought they were bringing them to your place for some reason.


----------



## buzzytoes

Nope - like you said it is more comfortable for them to stay in their home. Plus I have a crotchety old lady dog at home and she hates having to share her space with others that do not live here permanently.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> This is my first client, Lola! She is a pretty little DLH with a half tail. She was watching the bird out the window this morning. I am sitting for her, her 18 lb orange hunka man Jinx, and the elusive Miss Kitty. Lola is a bit of a diva and likes to hog all the cuddles. Business is not exactly booming but I have these three, two dogs overnight tomorrow and two separate (one is a close friend) bookings next week. Hoping things will at least stay steady!



Yay for you Buzzy Once the word gets out you'll be smothered in pets


----------



## buzzytoes

Well Miss Kitty was MIA for our meet and greet and I was told I would probably never see her during the time her humans were gone. She let me pet her yesterday but was still pretty cautious. Same this morning. Sent her humans and update this morning saying she would never jump in my lap for cuddles but that at least she wasn't running away from me. Then this evening this happened. Apparently I must be okay after all.


----------



## poopsie

Hai Miss Kitty!


----------



## Cindi

Photographic proof that you rock...that's all.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Photographic proof that you rock...that's all.



LOL this made my day.


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> Well Miss Kitty was MIA for our meet and greet and I was told I would probably never see her during the time her humans were gone. She let me pet her yesterday but was still pretty cautious. Same this morning. Sent her humans and update this morning saying she would never jump in my lap for cuddles but that at least she wasn't running away from me. Then this evening this happened. Apparently I must be okay after all.



Awesome! I hope you sent that pic to her owners. You'll have a job for life with them once they know you are Miss Kitty approved.


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> Awesome! I hope you sent that pic to her owners. You'll have a job for life with them once they know you are Miss Kitty approved.



I did. Her one mama is blown away - said I should feel special because she never does that.  I had already booked with them before they left to walk their dogs when they leave town for a day trip in a couple weeks. Hoping they will have lots of regular trips to take!


----------



## Echoes

Maybe I'm missing something here.  Why is it necessary to have a pet sitter if you're only gone for a few hours?  I can understand it if you have to be away for a few days.  You need someone to make sure they're fed, safe, etc.

When I worked nights, I'd be gone for 12 hours or more at a time.  Bear never had issues with that.


----------



## chessmont

I would have some accidents in the house if I left them in for 12 hours.  Some would be OK with it some would not, every dog is different.  If I am going to be gone 10+ hours I try to get my sitter in to let everyone out for a quick pee.


----------



## buzzytoes

^What Chessmont said. My one dog could hold it for days, the other one cannot. Kind of like me, she has a bladder the size of a pea.  In the case of these two dogs, one is 13 and takes about four different pills so I am not sure if that has something to do with it. I think they are also the type that spoils their animals because she mentioned if she gets a job (not sure what her profession is) then she would take advantage of my potty break services. Her partner works for a gas company so I assume those are at least 12 hour days.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cute pictures of a nurse cat that a vet tech saved in this link http://pulptastic.com/polish-nurse-cat-rademenes/


----------



## Cindi

Yesterday was the first really warm, dry and sunny day we have had this year. All the windows were open with many happy cats enjoying the birds and sunny spots. I look over and there is my Tommy cat making like a cat statue, pretending he is not a bad cat who in the next breath knocked everything off my dresser while chasing his sister. lol


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Yesterday was the first really warm, dry and sunny day we have had this year. All the windows were open with many happy cats enjoying the birds and sunny spots. I look over and there is my Tommy cat making like a cat statue, pretending he is not a bad cat who in the next breath knocked everything off my dresser while chasing his sister. lol




Oh Tommy, the very picture of innocence!


----------



## buzzytoes

Tommy is gorgeous!


----------



## Echoes

Hey Y'all, over yonder >>>>  http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-th...arrots-cause-house-fire-confusion-902927.html


----------



## clevercat

Echoes said:


> Hey Y'all, over yonder >>>>  http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-th...arrots-cause-house-fire-confusion-902927.html




I'm so glad they're ok!


----------



## Cindi

Wanted to share this. Ruben is lucky these worries are over for him.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Wanted to share this. Ruben is lucky these worries are over for him.




Aww...my heart breaks at the 'loneliness and fear' point. Remembering his very first night here back in October. He'd been out on the streets for weeks. I popped him in his pen and he slept for twelve hours straight. I can't imagine what he went through. 
Thanks for posting this, Cindi.


----------



## Echoes

Those are all why I kept mine inside.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Mine are safely confined within my property for all of the above reasons. Although it doesn't protect them from the occasional hair pulling incident ullhair:


----------



## pollekeskisses

I need to rant for a bit, hope that's ok. I own twelve amazing guinea pigs between ages five years and five weeks. All of them are considered "weak". Health issues run wild here and no I don't care, I love them all and I'm their retirement home and their forever mommy. They live outdoors in the space they require and some more... really enjoying themselves.

Currently five are getting tender love and care in the emergency pen in the shed. I adopted three piglets (babies) last week and found out they aren't up to weight standards yet. No way they can beat a fat older one to the food. But that's ok, two weeks at the most will do it and they'll run "wild" again. Then one of my favorites got another bladder infection, and it's an issue that reoccures for her. I know what causes it, I know how to "fix" it but it is heart breaking to see my baby scream out in pain (she's already on pain meds). Last time She had it, it took two months to fix it. All because she's born with the rarest condition that causes her to not process calcium correctly. This morning I found out she was on a hunger strike although the piglets kept her company. So I grabbed my old boar and put him in with them. 

Later today I am doing the hardest task, selecting the dry food that causes her issues out of my mixture. All 10kgs of it.

Then I had five indoor. I feel such a bad guinea pig mom now, when I know I am not. I just wish I could do more for her then offer meds and pain relieve.


----------



## clevercat

pollekeskisses said:


> I need to rant for a bit, hope that's ok. I own twelve amazing guinea pigs between ages five years and five weeks. All of them are considered "weak". Health issues run wild here and no I don't care, I love them all and I'm their retirement home and their forever mommy. They live outdoors in the space they require and some more... really enjoying themselves.
> 
> Currently five are getting tender love and care in the emergency pen in the shed. I adopted three piglets (babies) last week and found out they aren't up to weight standards yet. No way they can beat a fat older one to the food. But that's ok, two weeks at the most will do it and they'll run "wild" again. Then one of my favorites got another bladder infection, and it's an issue that reoccures for her. I know what causes it, I know how to "fix" it but it is heart breaking to see my baby scream out in pain (she's already on pain meds). Last time She had it, it took two months to fix it. All because she's born with the rarest condition that causes her to not process calcium correctly. This morning I found out she was on a hunger strike although the piglets kept her company. So I grabbed my old boar and put him in with them.
> 
> Later today I am doing the hardest task, selecting the dry food that causes her issues out of my mixture. All 10kgs of it.
> 
> Then I had five indoor. I feel such a bad guinea pig mom now, when I know I am not. I just wish I could do more for her then offer meds and pain relieve.


 

Oh, poor girl - and poor you! Sending you both a gentle {{{hug}}}. I know how frustrating it is - you are very definitely not a bad Mum. Hope she improves very quickly.


----------



## pollekeskisses

clevercat said:


> Oh, poor girl - and poor you! Sending you both a gentle {{{hug}}}. I know how frustrating it is - you are very definitely not a bad Mum. Hope she improves very quickly.



Thanks for the hug. I needed it. Sorted out the food, and hope she'll recover fast. I have ordered the homeopathic "bladder relieve" tablets I used last time it was this bad (extra support never hurts). Fingers crossed it gets here soon.


----------



## Cindi

You are a wonderful Piggy mom. No doubt about it. It is so hard when our babies get sick and even though there was nothing you could do to prevent it you still feel guilty. ((((HUGS)))) Hang in there. She will get better with your help and love.


----------



## SBgirl

Cindi said:


> Wanted to share this. Ruben is lucky these worries are over for him.


*What an Indoor Cat Owner misses out on: * Waking up to your indoor/outdoor cat bringing a dead bird into your bedroom through the cat door. (For the third time this week.)


----------



## poopsie

Miss Adrian---my little feral ---showed up last night with a nasty owwie. I emailed the vet a picture. Is there anything I can do to help her? If I had to I could probably scruff her and sling her into a carrier, but I would like to spare both of us that if possible.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Miss Adrian---my little feral ---showed up last night with a nasty owwie. I emailed the vet a picture. Is there anything I can do to help her? If I had to I could probably scruff her and sling her into a carrier, but I would like to spare both of us that if possible.




Poor Miss Adrian. What I do when Gerbs gets wounds like that (through his dermatitis) is douse it in diluted hibiscrub once a day - I can't see what a vet would do (unless she feels a shot is necessary) differently. 
Good luck! Please give the little one a gentle scritchie from Aunty clever.


----------



## indiaink

poopsie said:


> Miss Adrian---my little feral ---showed up last night with a nasty owwie. I emailed the vet a picture. Is there anything I can do to help her? If I had to I could probably scruff her and sling her into a carrier, but I would like to spare both of us that if possible.


If you do take her in, TURN her in to a place where she'll be cared for and then adopted out.  This kind of injury is exactly why I'd never let a cat run loose; too many dangers.

"Sparing her" from being put into your carrier ?  It's much preferable for a trip to the vet as opposed to leaving her with a wound like this.  It's too hard to tell from the pic, but it's not good - looks like a pretty deep wound with muscle showing.  So think of it as 'sparing her' from infection and death from this and / or being attacked by another animal because she's injured and weak.


----------



## poopsie

indiaink said:


> If you do take her in, TURN her in to a place where she'll be cared for and then adopted out.  This kind of injury is exactly why I'd never let a cat run loose; too many dangers.
> 
> "Sparing her" from being put into your carrier ?  It's much preferable for a trip to the vet as opposed to leaving her with a wound like this.  It's too hard to tell from the pic, but it's not good - looks like a pretty deep wound with muscle showing.  So think of it as 'sparing her' from infection and death from this and / or being attacked by another animal because she's injured and weak.





She is a FERAL cat. It took me a year to trap her to get her fixed. I have tried in vain for years to get her to come in but she won't. Who the hell do you think you are coming into a forum and lecturing me without knowing me? FO


For your further edification I have rescued dozens of cats off the street. I currently have seven that I have spent untold thousands of dollars on with vets.  This is a skitty little FERAL who only let me get near her for a pet after 10 years. I don't want to betray her trust and shove her in a carrier if I don't have to.


----------



## indiaink

poopsie said:


> She is a FERAL cat. It took me a year to trap her to get her fixed. I have tried in vain for years to get her to come in but she won't. Who the hell do you think you are coming into a forum and lecturing me without knowing me? FO


Oh, calm yourself.  You asked us if there was anything you could do to help her, and I answered.  I understand 'feral'.  You are to be blessed for doing what you've done.  You're an Animal Guardian, and your cat is in distress.

YOU said you could probably get her into a carrier if you had to, so what am I supposed to think?  If you say you could probably catch her, than I believe you.

Don't ask if you don't want a response.

*ETA:  Well, again, you are blessed for what you've done.  WAY more than I have.  You've got the experience, I don't, so  forgive me.  Best of luck to you, poopsie, I apologize for 'lecturing' you.  It was not my intent for my response to come across like that.*


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Miss Adrian---my little feral ---showed up last night with a nasty owwie. I emailed the vet a picture. Is there anything I can do to help her? If I had to I could probably scruff her and sling her into a carrier, but I would like to spare both of us that if possible.



Will Adrian let you handle her enough to get a look at it to see if it is a cut or a bite?  Is she limping?

Do you have a tube of Panalog cream around, or would the vet give you some?  I think your options will depend on how deep those wounds are and whether Adrian will let you help her.  If the injury is really deep or looks infected, I think you need to try to get her to the vet so they can put her under anesthesia and really clean it out.  Is the vet willing to work with you somewhat because Adrian is a wild thing?

If you do have to go the vet route, can you set up a large crate to hold her until everything is healed up?  She won't like it, but it may be her best option for healing.

_muttering...stupid ferals and their failure to understand that we want to help and not hurt them...can't you just pretend to be friendly for a few weeks until I get you fixed...I promise not to hold you prisoner for ever and ever..._


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> She is a FERAL cat. It took me a year to trap her to get her fixed. I have tried in vain for years to get her to come in but she won't. Who the hell do you think you are coming into a forum and lecturing me without knowing me? FO
> 
> 
> For your further edification I have rescued dozens of cats off the street. I currently have seven that I have spent untold thousands of dollars on with vets.  This is a skitty little FERAL who only let me get near her for a pet after 10 years. I don't want to betray her trust and shove her in a carrier if I don't have to.




{{{ big hugs }}} NOBODY does more than you for those cats, look at the way you took in Skeets and Keats, and how you've cared for Mr J through all his various ailments.
I know the previous poster apologised but I am angry on your behalf. Very angry.


----------



## Cindi

Unfortunately that is the kind of wound that ends up getting infected. Does she show up on a regular basis? If so you could keep an eye on it for a couple of days and see if it gets and better or worse. Unless she will let you clean the wound and put antibiotic cream on it there is not much you can do. If at all possible I would grab her and take her to the vet for her own good. I know it's hard to risk losing trust that has taken the better part of a decade to obtain.   Poor little girl. I really wish we could make them realize we are just trying to help.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Will Adrian let you handle her enough to get a look at it to see if it is a cut or a bite?  Is she limping?
> 
> Do you have a tube of Panalog cream around, or would the vet give you some?  I think your options will depend on how deep those wounds are and whether Adrian will let you help her.  If the injury is really deep or looks infected, I think you need to try to get her to the vet so they can put her under anesthesia and really clean it out.  Is the vet willing to work with you somewhat because Adrian is a wild thing?
> 
> If you do have to go the vet route, can you set up a large crate to hold her until everything is healed up?  She won't like it, but it may be her best option for healing.
> 
> _muttering...stupid ferals and their failure to understand that we want to help and not hurt them...can't you just pretend to be friendly for a few weeks until I get you fixed...I promise not to hold you prisoner for ever and ever..._





The vet just called and said she thinks it looks like a burst abscess and that it is healing from the inside out.  You know what the word abscess does to me.  :rain: She is giving me some liquid AB to _try_ and slip into her food. I will ask about the panalog cream. I might be able to get at least one dose on her. She occasionally lets me pet her---with one hand only. The minute she sees a second hand she is off and running.

She is active and acting normally this morning. still the picky diva about her food, but she did eat.

TY


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Unfortunately that is the kind of wound that ends up getting infected. Does she show up on a regular basis? If so you could keep an eye on it for a couple of days and see if it gets and better or worse. Unless she will let you clean the wound and put antibiotic cream on it there is not much you can do. If at all possible I would grab her and take her to the vet for her own good. I know it's hard to risk losing trust that has taken the better part of a decade to obtain.   Poor little girl. I really wish we could make them realize we are just trying to help.






She is sort of regular----not as much since she lost Boo. He was her only friend and she adored him. Sometimes she will not show up for days. I always call for her and leave food out. She usually reappears after I get worried enough to do the 2AM walk of the neighborhood calling for her. The last few times I did that she was in the driveway waiting for me when I got back.    I can see how she is and take her in on Monday if I need to. My thinking is that if I only get one grab at her I want to make sure this is the time to use it.  Will see what the vet says. 

TY


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> The vet just called and said she thinks it looks like a burst abscess and that it is healing from the inside out.  You know what the word abscess does to me.  :rain: She is giving me some liquid AB to _try_ and slip into her food. I will ask about the panalog cream. I might be able to get at least one dose on her. She occasionally lets me pet her---with one hand only. The minute she sees a second hand she is off and running.
> 
> She is active and acting normally this morning. still the picky diva about her food, but she did eat.



That sounds like semi-good news.  At least the vet is willing to work with you and Adrian.  Does Miss Adrian like yoghurt or ice cream?  Maybe you can slip the ABX into a treat if you end up with the Moxi or Clavamox.  The panalog is pretty thick, so if you can get a finger drop on her, she might not notice much.  I try to keep a tube in my kitty first aid kit.


----------



## Cindi

I'm sorry Poopsie, You can only do so much for a feral and you are doing your best for her. I hope she improves from the sneaky ABs.


----------



## indiaink

clevercat said:


> {{{ big hugs }}} nobody does more than you for those cats, look at the way you took in skeets and keats, and how you've cared for mr j through all his various ailments.
> I know the previous poster apologised but i am angry on your behalf. Very angry.


nm


----------



## buzzytoes

My first thought when I saw it was abscess. I would say give her the meds (in something extra delicious like tuna fish) and keep taking pics if you can, so you can get an idea if it is healing. Also, on days she lets you pet her, try to keep a memory of her temp so you will be able to tell if she starts getting feverish. I would fear if it gets too bad that she would have to have that leg amputated and I am not sure how well that would work in the feral world. If you do get her to the vet, maybe they can drug her enough so that you can put her in the backyard or something while still doped up and she won't remember you grabbing her so much? That is probably not likely but hey who knows!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> The vet just called and said she thinks it looks like a burst abscess and that it is healing from the inside out.  You know what the word abscess does to me.  :rain: She is giving me some liquid AB to _try_ and slip into her food. I will ask about the panalog cream. I might be able to get at least one dose on her. She occasionally lets me pet her---with one hand only. The minute she sees a second hand she is off and running.
> 
> She is active and acting normally this morning. still the picky diva about her food, but she did eat.
> 
> TY


 
How is Miss Adrian doing today, poopsie?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> How is Miss Adrian doing today, poopsie?





It is raining so she is tucked away somewhere. I was telling dbf that she must have a nice dry spot  because I have never seen her wet. She ate up most of her food with the meds last night. She was ok when I last checked in on her around 2AM. Hopefully I will see her when I get home later today.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> It is raining so she is tucked away somewhere. I was telling dbf that she must have a nice dry spot  because I have never seen her wet. She ate up most of her food with the meds last night. She was ok when I last checked in on her around 2AM. Hopefully I will see her when I get home later today.



Eating her meds and food is good.  I hope she is being nice because you respected her enough to try the easy way first and not scruff n stuff her.  

Sending more healing mojo and lots of hugs.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Eating her meds and food is good.  I hope she is being nice because you respected her enough to try the easy way first and not scruff n stuff her.
> 
> Sending more healing mojo and lots of hugs.





Thank you.

I have enormous respect for her-----her stubborn independence is what makes her the kitty that she is. It has taken years for her to trust me enough to let me get close to her and pet her. The pet sessions never last long but I treasure each and every one. If I absolutely had to of course I would grab her, but I am hoping that we can do this on her terms. There are times she acts like she wants to let her guard down and come in. I have corralled the other cats and left the doors open so she could come in and explore. She is fine as long as there is a way out. The one time I shut the door behind her she caused more damage than the time the raccoon family got in.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have enormous respect for her-----her stubborn independence is what makes her the kitty that she is. It has taken years for her to trust me enough to let me get close to her and pet her. The pet sessions never last long but I treasure each and every one. If I absolutely had to of course I would grab her, but I am hoping that we can do this on her terms. There are times she acts like she wants to let her guard down and come in. I have corralled the other cats and left the doors open so she could come in and explore. She is fine as long as there is a way out. The one time I shut the door behind her she caused more damage than the time the raccoon family got in.




I wonder if she is related to Doris...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I wonder if she is related to Doris...



They are definitely kindred spirits

How is Doris doing? Has she forgiven the neighbor?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> They are definitely kindred spirits




And we all remember the carnage after we tried to put Doris in a carrier, don't we. My neighbour needed medical attention and a course of ABs.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> And we all remember the carnage after we tried to put Doris in a carrier, don't we. My neighbour needed medical attention and a course of ABs.



I think we can add Mama Kitty and Sissy to that club too.

Several people in the feral cat group I follow have said that the boys are much easier to tame as long as there is food involved.  The girls can take years before they will admit that they kind of like you.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> That sounds like semi-good news.  At least the vet is willing to work with you and Adrian.  Does Miss Adrian like yoghurt or ice cream?  Maybe you can slip the ABX into a treat if you end up with the Moxi or Clavamox.  The panalog is pretty thick, so if you can get a finger drop on her, she might not notice much.  I try to keep a tube in my kitty first aid kit.






I asked at the vet about a topical and they were nah----if it is in an area she can reach she'll just lick it off


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> And we all remember the carnage after we tried to put Doris in a carrier, don't we. My neighbour needed medical attention and a course of ABs.





Ever since I got mauled in front of Petco by Little Poopsie I have kept my tetanus up to date. Skeets shredded my arm the other day. I was trying to shove her back into her hidey place. I didn't know that Pauley had snuck in there. I couldn't figure out why Skeets was so reluctant. I probably should have butterflied one of the gashes.


----------



## Cindi

Who wants to visit Kenya with me??? 

https://www.facebook.com/AskMencom/videos/10152898384298723/?pnref=story


I am not a great traveler but I might make the trip to Kenya just to eat with giraffes.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Who wants to visit Kenya with me???
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AskMencom/videos/10152898384298723/?pnref=story
> 
> 
> I am not a great traveler but I might make the trip to Kenya just to eat with giraffes.




Me! Me! Me! Wouldn't it be wonderful...


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Who wants to visit Kenya with me???
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AskMencom/videos/10152898384298723/?pnref=story
> 
> 
> I am not a great traveler but I might make the trip to Kenya just to eat with giraffes.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Who wants to visit Kenya with me???
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AskMencom/videos/10152898384298723/?pnref=story
> 
> 
> I am not a great traveler but I might make the trip to Kenya just to eat with giraffes.




This looks AMAZING!! I particularly love the giraffe that came in for his closeup, giving the camera the side eye the entire time.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Who wants to visit Kenya with me???
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AskMencom/videos/10152898384298723/?pnref=story
> 
> 
> I am not a great traveler but I might make the trip to Kenya just to eat with giraffes.



Me, me too 

I remember years ago there was a resort that you got your own hut and an elephant. There was a huge window in the side where he slept and hung his head through. You were responsible for his feeding, bathing, and pooping clean up duties And you got to take him on walks


----------



## poopsie

Miss Adrian's wound is much improved I think. It looks so much better-----like the skin is growing back and that nasty raw patch is shrinking.  She has been eating most of her food with the AB in it. She won't let me get close enough to get a  good picture of it. I snuck up on her to get this
She says "thank you" for all the well wishes!


----------



## Cindi

That's great news! I'm so glad you were able to help her without grabbing her. She is very lucky to have you.


----------



## Cindi

vinbenphon1 said:


> Me, me too
> 
> 
> 
> I remember years ago there was a resort that you got your own hut and an elephant. There was a huge window in the side where he slept and hung his head through. You were responsible for his feeding, bathing, and pooping clean up duties And you got to take him on walks




I love elephants. That sounds like a great place too. I don't suppose it's in the US?? LOL


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie said:


> Miss Adrian's wound is much improved I think. It looks so much better-----like the skin is growing back and that nasty raw patch is shrinking.  She has been eating most of her food with the AB in it. She won't let me get close enough to get a  good picture of it. I snuck up on her to get this
> She says "thank you" for all the well wishes!



Yay for Miss Adrian I could barely look at the pic of her wound Poopsie  so glad she has a human like you


----------



## clevercat

Yay Miss Adrian! So pleased things are looking better...and that you didn't have to get her into teh Carrier of Evil


----------



## sally.m

Cindi said:


> Who wants to visit Kenya with me???
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AskMencom/videos/10152898384298723/?pnref=story
> 
> 
> I am not a great traveler but I might make the trip to Kenya just to eat with giraffes.



Oh my, I love giraffes,


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad Miss Adrian seems to be getting better! I'm sure it wouldn't have done so well without the antibiotics. Good thing she has you for a human!


----------



## Echoes

Hey y'all .....

http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-the-minute/dragon-the-white-faced-fawn-rejected-by-mom-909558.html


----------



## leasul2003

I know I haven't been around much lately. But that's in large part to working for the rescue organization. I can't believe I've been there nearly 6 months now. And I love it!! Somehow I have managed to not bring any babies home, but have fallen in love with several. 

This big guy is Deacon. He's FIV+. He's the most amazing cat in the world and I desperately want to bring him home. So far DH is standing firm on not allowing more kitties in the house. .

How could you resist that handsome face?


----------



## leasul2003

Ok, one more pic of my stud muffin.


----------



## leasul2003

Ok, I lied. Here's the last one. For today.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Ok, I lied. Here's the last one. For today.




That face!!! I hope you can work some leasul magic and sneak him into your home!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Ok, I lied. Here's the last one. For today.



he is absolutely gorgeous what a beautiful boy!


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> That face!!! I hope you can work some leasul magic and sneak him into your home!



Me too. I love him so much. And when he's sees me, he starts crying to be held and loved. Of course he's a love bug to everyone, but I like to think we have a bond.


----------



## poopsie

A Morris!

Bah-------cats are like Jell-O..................there's always room for more


----------



## Cindi

Some of my Tabby cat collection hanging in the most popular window in the house. It's a big window with bird feeders outside. It is also on top of a radiator so warm in winter and in a room with AC so cool in summer. 

Lucy (looking at me), Maggie, Happy and Wren.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Some of my Tabby cat collection hanging in the most popular window in the house. It's a big window with bird feeders outside. It is also on top of a radiator so warm in winter and in a room with AC so cool in summer.
> 
> Lucy (looking at me), Maggie, Happy and Wren.



The cutest collection of tabby cats I've seen! Lucy looks like a model and Happy is enjoying his Maggie and Wren sandwich


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Some of my Tabby cat collection hanging in the most popular window in the house. It's a big window with bird feeders outside. It is also on top of a radiator so warm in winter and in a room with AC so cool in summer.
> 
> Lucy (looking at me), Maggie, Happy and Wren.




What a beautiful snoodle pile (even if lovely Lucy isn't quite joining in!), Cindi. 
How's Belly doing?


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> What a beautiful snoodle pile (even if lovely Lucy isn't quite joining in!), Cindi.
> How's Belly doing?


Thanks Candice, Happy is a big girl and I guess pretty warm. She usually is at the center of the snoodle pile. Lucy usually snoodles with her brother, Linus, and her boyfriend Boo.   Belly is good. I have a foster here that LOVES red dot. He and Whirly chase it and Bellis chases them. Great fun for all.


----------



## Candice0985

whoops sorry Cindi I just realized I called Happy a He. I knew she was a girl too, silly me....


----------



## Cindi

That's ok, she doesn't mind. 




Candice0985 said:


> whoops sorry Cindi I just realized I called Happy a He. I knew she was a girl too, silly me....


----------



## buzzytoes

So just a friendly PSA from your neighborhood pincushion who just spent five days in the hospital. My health issues from the past few months were actually most likely due to bacterial infection. One of the types the doctor narrowed it down to based on my situation is Leptospirosis, which you can get from your pets. I have no idea if that's what happened to me, but figured I would pass the info along. I will be much more diligent about handling litter boxes, etc. for my clients from here on out.
http://www.cdc.gov/leptospirosis/


----------



## chessmont

wow buzzy, so glad you are OK!  Lepto is nothing to sneeze at.  I have a rural property with lots of rats (I'm assuming) which carry it.  I vaccinate all my dogs, and my cat is indoor only.  Hope I can stay away from ever getting it.

Feel Better!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> So just a friendly PSA from your neighborhood pincushion who just spent five days in the hospital. My health issues from the past few months were actually most likely due to bacterial infection. One of the types the doctor narrowed it down to based on my situation is Leptospirosis, which you can get from your pets. I have no idea if that's what happened to me, but figured I would pass the info along. I will be much more diligent about handling litter boxes, etc. for my clients from here on out.
> http://www.cdc.gov/leptospirosis/




buzzy! So glad you're back, and out of hospital. I had no idea what leptospirosis could do...you poor thing!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> So just a friendly PSA from your neighborhood pincushion who just spent five days in the hospital. My health issues from the past few months were actually most likely due to bacterial infection. One of the types the doctor narrowed it down to based on my situation is Leptospirosis, which you can get from your pets. I have no idea if that's what happened to me, but figured I would pass the info along. I will be much more diligent about handling litter boxes, etc. for my clients from here on out.
> http://www.cdc.gov/leptospirosis/




Holy crap! I never heard of it. So glad you are on the mend


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't know for sure that it is the type I had, but whatever I had was a son of a *****, so I figured I would pass the info along since we are all around animals. I am not sure how easy it is to get infected either. I always wash my hands after cleaning litter boxes, but I am at the dog park a lot so I imagine it is possible I picked something up there. Who knows. Just glad it is over and I can work on recovering.


----------



## leasul2003

Yikes, Buzzy! I'm glad you're doing better now. I've never heard of that infection before. Thanks for letting us know. 

As a sidebar, at first when I read your post, I thought you said Leprosy and began to wonder what body parts had fallen off.  Sorry, not making light of the situation, but thought you might find humor in me being a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> I don't know for sure that it is the type I had, but whatever I had was a son of a *****, so I figured I would pass the info along since we are all around animals. I am not sure how easy it is to get infected either. I always wash my hands after cleaning litter boxes, but I am at the dog park a lot so I imagine it is possible I picked something up there. Who knows. Just glad it is over and I can work on recovering.



So glad your ok now Buzzy... And thanks for the info... 
Well they say that the average person can touch their face up to 2000 times a day. So even the most vigilant hand washer could still infect themselves.


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> Yikes, Buzzy! I'm glad you're doing better now. I've never heard of that infection before. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> As a sidebar, at first when I read your post, *I thought you said Leprosy and began to wonder what body parts had fallen off.*  Sorry, not making light of the situation, but thought you might find humor in me being a little slow on the uptake.




 Totally sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


>




Bwahahaha!


----------



## leasul2003

Hah!!!


----------



## Echoes

OK, so under my barbeque grill outside, there is an ash catcher.  I leave it until it gets full, then dump it somewhere.

I look out the door just now and there's a bird (sparrow/wren type) in there, flapping and kicking ash.  Bury the head, toss some up in the air, flap, kick, etc.

Come back in, do a search and find:



> House sparrows prefer very fine dust and will flap up a storm when they find a patch of it.  They dig a hollow with their feet, push their bellies into the dust and toss it under their wings and over their backs as if it was water.  Their goal is to get the dust into their feathers and all the way down to their skin.  When they&#8217;re suitably coated they shake off the dust and preen it away until their feathers are in good condition again.
> 
> Why go to this trouble?  Dust smothers skin and feather parasites and absorbs excess oil that&#8217;s removed as the dust is preened away.  Did you know you can clean your hair using powder?  It&#8217;s the same idea.



http://www.wqed.org/birdblog/2009/08/26/why-do-birds-take-dust-baths/

Can't say as I've ever seen that before.


----------



## buzzytoes

How fun! I did not know they would bathe in dust but I love when I look outside and happen to catch them bathing in puddles. It just seems like such a joyful experience to them.


----------



## Cindi

Got stuck at a road block out in the sticks today.    They took their sweet time but all got across safely. Must have been 30 of them.


----------



## poopsie

How cool is that! 


::::::::::sigh:::::::::::: I had forgotten what greenery looks like!


----------



## leasul2003

Guess who I got to meet last night.


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> guess who i got to meet last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068426
> View attachment 3068427
> View attachment 3068428





lil bub!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

So jealous! I love Bub.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Guess who I got to meet last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068426
> View attachment 3068427
> View attachment 3068428




Amazing!!!! Bub is my favourite celebrity cat!


----------



## dusty paws

hey all - i'd really appreciate some good thoughts being sent ollie's way. he wasn't eating much so i took him to the vet, and it turned out he had a canker sore in his mouth. 

prescribed some meds, but now the vet says that his teeth problems are progressing further to the root of his tooth. it may result in the tooth not growing any further, but we're not sure at this point.

i'm confused/sad/not sure what to do. he eats his meds from a spoon, and has been popping around the cage. vet has said as long as he is eating his critical care and keeping his weight up we are all good.

but i can't tell if he is in pain. my gut tells me this isn't the time.. but i keep hoping for a sign. all the other times he's popped right back after his visits but i'm just at a loss this time.

any good thoughts sent our way would be appreciated.


----------



## buzzytoes

Is it a possibility to just remove his teeth or do they need them that much for eating? I am not up to date on my piggy care. I hope the meds help get rid of the sore quickly so he can get back to his normal self. Hang in there Ollie!


----------



## leasul2003

Poor little fella. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## chessmont

I would think if he is eating normally he is in minimal or no pain.  Here's hoping...


----------



## vinbenphon1

So sorry to hear that your wee Ollie is not well Dusty Paws. I too wish they could tell us about their pain... Other than slight changes in behaviour its so hard to tell. Get well soon Ollie


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> Guess who I got to meet last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068426
> View attachment 3068427
> View attachment 3068428



Too freakin cute


----------



## sally.m

leasul2003 said:


> Guess who I got to meet last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068426
> View attachment 3068427
> View attachment 3068428



Thats so cool!! Im jealous!


----------



## sally.m

Echoes said:


> OK, so under my barbeque grill outside, there is an ash catcher.  I leave it until it gets full, then dump it somewhere.
> 
> I look out the door just now and there's a bird (sparrow/wren type) in there, flapping and kicking ash.  Bury the head, toss some up in the air, flap, kick, etc.
> 
> Come back in, do a search and find:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wqed.org/birdblog/2009/08/26/why-do-birds-take-dust-baths/
> 
> Can't say as I've ever seen that before.



 I see the little sparrows dust bathing by the side on the road frequently where i live. My mums chickens also dig a hole and flap in the dirt. They seem to be having such fun!


----------



## sally.m

poopsie said:


> A Morris!
> 
> Bah-------cats are like Jell-O..................there's always room for more


----------



## sally.m

leasul2003 said:


> I know I haven't been around much lately. But that's in large part to working for the rescue organization. I can't believe I've been there nearly 6 months now. And I love it!! Somehow I have managed to not bring any babies home, but have fallen in love with several.
> 
> This big guy is Deacon. He's FIV+. He's the most amazing cat in the world and I desperately want to bring him home. So far DH is standing firm on not allowing more kitties in the house. .
> 
> How could you resist that handsome face?



Maybe take the DH to meet Deacon, Im sure he wont resist once they have met! He's so hansome!


----------



## dusty paws

thanks all - i appreciate the good thoughts.


----------



## Cindi

Every year Red Paw puts together a video showing how we spent the year and all the animals that were helped. The video makes me cry every year. All those reunion pics with happy pets and smiling people. When you see the destruction the animals were found in it's a miracle they survived. Here is the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF4WepBGMWw


----------



## Echoes

Anybody want to get mad?

http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-th...on-us-dentist-blamed-for-zimbabwe-916486.html


----------



## Cindi

What a POS!


----------



## Megs

Hi all! New to this chat thread! I started a thread about our new puppy, he's adorable. 

We adopted him on Sunday and today saw some little bugs coming off of him... and when Vlad squished one, there was blood. So we assumed ticks but they are so small, so I took a few of them in a container to the vet and they are ticks. Vet said they are baby ticks, so he must have been bit by a big tick and then that one left her babies on him. I am so sad for the puppy, he's so sad today - itching and crying nonstop. 

I called the rescue to let them know that our dog has ticks so I am sure others do too - she was super apologetic and offered to take him to her vet to treat him. I told her it was ok, we have his puppy wellness appt in the am and I'll see what they say. I'm getting the house treated tomorrow morning too. 

Any of you have ticks before? Did the ticks on your dogs end up biting you (I'm worried about that!!)


----------



## cats n bags

Megs said:


> Hi all! New to this chat thread! I started a thread about our new puppy, he's adorable.
> 
> We adopted him on Sunday and today saw some little bugs coming off of him... and when Vlad squished one, there was blood. So we assumed ticks but they are so small, so I took a few of them in a container to the vet and they are ticks. Vet said they are baby ticks, so he must have been bit by a big tick and then that one left her babies on him. I am so sad for the puppy, he's so sad today - itching and crying nonstop.
> 
> I called the rescue to let them know that our dog has ticks so I am sure others do too - she was super apologetic and offered to take him to her vet to treat him. I told her it was ok, we have his puppy wellness appt in the am and I'll see what they say. I'm getting the house treated tomorrow morning too.
> 
> Any of you have ticks before? Did the ticks on your dogs end up biting you (I'm worried about that!!)



Some bugs are host specific and might not want to munch on people if they have their preferred meat.  Some are not as picky and will go for anything warm blooded.  Talk to  your vet about the local blood suckers and see what treatments they recommend for your little guy.  I would stick to the prescriptions from the vet before trying anything from retail unless the vet says it will be safe for the puppy.

You will need to worry about fleas, ticks, skeeters  (heartworm), and other worms in your area of the country.  If they didn't say anything, I would try to take a fresh turd for stool testing to look for worms or other parasites.

All of the icky stuff that comes with pets is a small price to pay for the love and companionship they give you in return.


----------



## Echoes

I get ticks on me all the time.  Simple fact of life out here in the sticks.  Millions of 'em on my property and not a bloomin' thing you can do to get rid of them.

When you come in from outside, you check yourself over as best you can.


----------



## Megs

cats n bags said:


> Some bugs are host specific and might not want to munch on people if they have their preferred meat.  Some are not as picky and will go for anything warm blooded.  Talk to  your vet about the local blood suckers and see what treatments they recommend for your little guy.  I would stick to the prescriptions from the vet before trying anything from retail unless the vet says it will be safe for the puppy.
> 
> You will need to worry about fleas, ticks, skeeters  (heartworm), and other worms in your area of the country.  If they didn't say anything, I would try to take a fresh turd for stool testing to look for worms or other parasites.
> 
> All of the icky stuff that comes with pets is a small price to pay for the love and companionship they give you in return.



I'm going to ask what kind of tick the vet thinks it is and will make sure I have everything current and taken care of for him! 



Echoes said:


> I get ticks on me all the time.  Simple fact of life out here in the sticks.  Millions of 'em on my property and not a bloomin' thing you can do to get rid of them.
> 
> When you come in from outside, you check yourself over as best you can.



Have you gotten bitten? I think I watched too much Real Housewives and am worried about Lyme's hahaha


----------



## Echoes

LOTS of times.  Too many to count.

Worse are the Chiggers, but that's not really an animal issue I don't think.  Nasty little buggers though.


----------



## buzzytoes

Do make it a point to do heartworm meds - it is very prevalent down in the southern areas and can be fatal, where fleas and ticks are mostly just a pain. You may just want to get in the habit of checking him once every few days for ticks if they are more prevalent in your area. I am glad I have never lived in an area where they are a problem cuz they kind of freak me out!


----------



## chessmont

I worry a lot about ticks.  I never saw but 3 or so a year around my house but then one of my dogs got DEATHLY ill.  Was a tick-borne disease, Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever.  She was on antibiotics and prednisone for weeks.  I never had a dog so sick that wasn't dying (though she could have if not treated).  Other tick diseases:  Lyme, Erlichia, Babesia and a few others that are less common.  I am so paranoid about ticks after her illness that I have all of mine on flea/tick preventative. I recommend it when the pup is old enough.  All it takes is one bite from an infected tick.  Sorry I am a Debbie Downer but I also do Greyhound rescue and we see lots of tick disease in them due to inadequate care.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Our husky had an adult tick near the top of his nose once. It was a fat thing. I initially thought it was a pimple (never seen one in my life) until my husband noticed some legs sticking out. DH handled the extraction of the tick, which I think we killed it by splitting it in half. The other half is stuck on tight and it eventually dried up and fell off. We took the dog to the vet and she confirmed there wasn't any other tick present but when she did some blood work found lyme antibodies. The tick probably was infected with lyme, but since the husky had his lyme vaccine, the tick + disease didn't affect him much. We didn't need any pest control but I did sanitize all of the beds/sheets that the husky touched just to be on the safe side. I've heard that the stuff the pest control people use could potentially be harmful (residues left behind) so I wanted that to be our last resort.


----------



## Longchamp

Difference between deer ticks and dog (wood) ticks. 
I'm sure your new puppy has the latter which does not carry Lyme disease. 
But can transmit Rocky Mountain Spotted fever.
In FL you have little to worry about deer tick.


Have fun with your new puppy. Pets are the best !!


----------



## Echoes

And now one to feel better:

http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-the-minute/pats-wins-a-big-one-nepal-animal-mass-916627.html


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Do any of you guys here own a monkey I've been looking at Capuchins lately and I think they're so cute not sure how destructive they are in the house tho


----------



## Echoes

That is something I would NOT have.

They are not intended as pets despite what sellers might tell you.


----------



## poopsie

tua said:


> Do any of you guys here own a monkey I've been looking at Capuchins lately and I think they're so cute not sure how destructive they are in the house tho



Absofreakinglutely  NOT!!!!
They are exotic animals and are not suitable as pets.


----------



## buzzytoes

tua said:


> Do any of you guys here own a monkey I've been looking at Capuchins lately and I think they're so cute not sure how destructive they are in the house tho



While I certainly agree they are cute, "pet" monkeys are purposely taken from their mothers too soon so that they will bond with their human owners. Beyond the fact that they are wild animals, that part about being taken from their mom makes me especially sad.


----------



## Echoes

..


----------



## dusty paws

well we adopted a new kitty yesterday from the shelter. he is about 6, all black, and has golden eyes. the poor guy has had it rough -  he was brought back to the shelter twice (once his owner left and the second time he was too much for the family). and... his first owner had him declawed.

the poor guy is in our second bedroom and pretty shy. he will eat a treat from my hand and then will just sit and purr as long as you stay. we're still trying to think of a name. Rosie is very curious but we're giving them space. and the chinchillas could care less.  I like the name Binx... but any other suggestions?


----------



## poopsie

dusty paws said:


> well we adopted a new kitty yesterday from the shelter. he is about 6, all black, and has golden eyes. the poor guy has had it rough -  he was brought back to the shelter twice (once his owner left and the second time he was too much for the family). and... his first owner had him declawed.
> 
> the poor guy is in our second bedroom and pretty shy. he will eat a treat from my hand and then will just sit and purr as long as you stay. we're still trying to think of a name. Rosie is very curious but we're giving them space. and the chinchillas could care less.  I like the name Binx... but any other suggestions?




Can we see a picture of him?


----------



## dusty paws

poopsie said:


> Can we see a picture of him?



i'll have to get a good one of him. i think he's actually larger than Rosie... hah.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Just wanted to pop in and say I!
I managed to get a picture of 5/6 of my pack


----------



## poopsie

CobaltBlu said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I!
> I managed to get a picture of 5/6 of my pack


----------



## Jesssh

CobaltBlu said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I!
> I managed to get a picture of 5/6 of my pack



Wow, that's quite a pack! They look balanced.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> well we adopted a new kitty yesterday from the shelter. he is about 6, all black, and has golden eyes. the poor guy has had it rough -  he was brought back to the shelter twice (once his owner left and the second time he was too much for the family). and... his first owner had him declawed.
> 
> the poor guy is in our second bedroom and pretty shy. he will eat a treat from my hand and then will just sit and purr as long as you stay. we're still trying to think of a name. Rosie is very curious but we're giving them space. and the chinchillas could care less.  I like the name Binx... but any other suggestions?


Oh yay! a Boifren for Rosey Posie! poor guy does sound like he's had it rough, drives me nuts when cats are declawed and then surrendered for their owners irresponsibility.

I would love to see a picture of this sweet new guy! I'm a fan of naming cats human names, i think it's hilarious. names like Paul, Kevin, Sam etc always make me smile when animals are named along those lines 



CobaltBlu said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I!
> I managed to get a picture of 5/6 of my pack


they're adorable! they look very content and happy


----------



## chessmont

CobaltBlu said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I!
> I managed to get a picture of 5/6 of my pack



Love it!


----------



## dusty paws

a not so great photo.. his name at the shelter was Jax. We may keep it.

He came out and ate next to me tonight but then gets easily scared and runs back to the closet. Poor guy - I just wish I could tell him and have him understand that he's safe and loved.


----------



## buzzytoes

I actually like Jax as his name, but if that was his old name I could understand why you would want to give him a fresh start. He is a handsome guy.


----------



## hermes_lemming

My puppy's name is jax. 

He was named by the ladies in tpf cuz I was fresh out of names lol.


----------



## dusty paws

He responds to Jax so I think it may stay. I talked to him with his name and he just purrs and makes biscuits and does the half eye closed thing. 

He is just so so scared. He comes to eat but if j move he gets startled. Otherwise he loves to be pet in his hiding spade and takes treats from my hand. He licks me too.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> He responds to Jax so I think it may stay. I talked to him with his name and he just purrs and makes biscuits and does the half eye closed thing.
> 
> He is just so so scared. He comes to eat but if j move he gets startled. Otherwise he loves to be pet in his hiding spade and takes treats from my hand. He licks me too.



Try giving Jax the slow blinks and tell him how much you love him.  If you can sit with him to eat or just read stories to him, it should help him learn to trust you.  I think he will be a nice cat when he has time to feel safe with you and learn your house routine.  He's probably been though a lot of difficult times in his life, and just needs time to feel wanted.


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks cats. I will just sit and talk to him - I'll try reading.
He's lived with other cats before and did  well with them so hopefully when he is feeling more comfortable Rosie will help. I think he will be a good cat too - he will just need time


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwwwwwwww..............Jax is very handsome.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> He responds to Jax so I think it may stay. I talked to him with his name and he just purrs and makes biscuits and does the half eye closed thing.
> 
> He is just so so scared. He comes to eat but if j move he gets startled. Otherwise he loves to be pet in his hiding spade and takes treats from my hand. He licks me too.





dusty paws said:


> Thanks cats. I will just sit and talk to him - I'll try reading.
> He's lived with other cats before and did  well with them so hopefully when he is feeling more comfortable Rosie will help. I think he will be a good cat too - he will just need time


poor Jax, he'll relax with time. I agree that trying to slow blinks and treaties can help. he'll come around! it'll take time 

and he's beautiful! I hope him and rosie can meet soon and be bestest buds


----------



## buzzytoes

What does the slow blink do for cats? I have a client this weekend that I am bound and determined to win over and she is a super skittish kitty. I will have treats as well but that will probably not be enough.


----------



## dusty paws

did the slow blink and read to him... and he came and laid out and purred and purred and headbutted me.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> What does the slow blink do for cats? I have a client this weekend that I am bound and determined to win over and she is a super skittish kitty. I will have treats as well but that will probably not be enough.



The slow blink is how cats tell each other that they are not a threat to the other and that they are at peace with the other.  If you give the blinks and get some back, that is a good thing.  If you do the blinks and think/say nice things to a frightened cat, it can help calm them down.  You want to avoid staring at them with open eyes because that is threat behavoir.

I do the blinks with my ferals, and get them back now, but it took a while.  If I do them with the inside guys, and tip my head down, I usually get a head bonk in return (or a nose wipe on my glasses).


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> did the slow blink and read to him... and he came and laid out and purred and purred and headbutted me.



:okay:


----------



## leasul2003

dusty paws said:


> a not so great photo.. his name at the shelter was Jax. We may keep it.
> 
> He came out and ate next to me tonight but then gets easily scared and runs back to the closet. Poor guy - I just wish I could tell him and have him understand that he's safe and loved.


He's beautiful.


----------



## leasul2003

dusty paws said:


> a not so great photo.. his name at the shelter was Jax. We may keep it.
> 
> He came out and ate next to me tonight but then gets easily scared and runs back to the closet. Poor guy - I just wish I could tell him and have him understand that he's safe and loved.



My rescue kitty, Bella, is still skittish sometimes. It just takes patience and a bunch of TLC. Also we learned to change our behavior. If she's being loving and sitting on my or the DH's lap or next to us, and the other one needs to get up or do something, that person just moves more slowly so as not to scare her.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> He responds to Jax so I think it may stay. I talked to him with his name and he just purrs and makes biscuits and does the half eye closed thing.
> 
> He is just so so scared. He comes to eat but if j move he gets startled. Otherwise he loves to be pet in his hiding spade and takes treats from my hand. He licks me too.



He looks like such a sweet boy Dusty Paws... He is a lucky cat to have found you.

Don't stress too much if he takes a while to settle in, just keep lots of patience and love on hand 

My Bennett took about 8 months to grow into a wonderful and loving little cat. I remember when he first met my DH (I had only had him a few days) he was shaking so bad that he actually looked blurry...


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks all for the kind words and suggestions - last night I fed him and spooked him. Felt horrible. So I sat and started reading out loud and he came out .. And turned into a purr bucket. He rearranged himself into a visible spot and just let me love on him. He head butted me, licked my my face, laid all over my arms, grabbed at me... So hopefully he is starting to feel safe.

This morning  he was back in his dark spot but when he realized it was me he came out right away and was ready for pets and love.

We will continue to work slowly with him but again thank you all.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> Thanks all for the kind words and suggestions - last night I fed him and spooked him. Felt horrible. So I sat and started reading out loud and he came out .. And turned into a purr bucket. He rearranged himself into a visible spot and just let me love on him. He head butted me, licked my my face, laid all over my arms, grabbed at me... So hopefully he is starting to feel safe.
> 
> This morning  he was back in his dark spot but when he realized it was me he came out right away and was ready for pets and love.
> 
> We will continue to work slowly with him but again thank you all.



he sounds like such a sweet boy! Hopefully he finds his bravery soon!


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> Thanks all for the kind words and suggestions - last night I fed him and spooked him. Felt horrible. So I sat and started reading out loud and he came out .. And turned into a purr bucket. He rearranged himself into a visible spot and just let me love on him. He head butted me, licked my my face, laid all over my arms, grabbed at me... So hopefully he is starting to feel safe.
> 
> This morning  he was back in his dark spot but when he realized it was me he came out right away and was ready for pets and love.
> 
> We will continue to work slowly with him but again thank you all.



I had a seminar on cats last night and one of the things the speaker mentioned is to put out boxes and things in the space between the door of the room and the bed, or desk, or whatever is there. Big open spaces are scary to them and if you break up the space it will make them feel more confident. Not sure what your setup for Jax is right now but thought I would mention it!


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks buzzy! I think I have a few spare boxes from moving  around


----------



## buzzytoes

Not sure if it was the treats or the slow blink but JLo (yup she's a diva) did stand for a scritch behind the ear. The only other two times I have seen her she had run right away from me so I call it progress. We'll see if she remembers I am okay tomorrow morning when I visit again.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> What does the slow blink do for cats? I have a client this weekend that I am bound and determined to win over and she is a super skittish kitty. I will have treats as well but that will probably not be enough.



Yawning also communicates to cats that you are friend not foe...

"When cats yawn they are not so much bored as signalling reassurance and contentment. Sometimes yawning at a timid cat (and blinking slowly while gazing into space) will help it to relax." 
CAT COMMUNICATION - BODY LANGUAGE
2002-2009, Sarah Hartwell


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Not sure if it was the treats or the slow blink but JLo (yup she's a diva) did stand for a scritch behind the ear. The only other two times I have seen her she had run right away from me so I call it progress. We'll see if she remembers I am okay tomorrow morning when I visit again.



I love this video Jackson Galaxy did showing different techniques for "I love you" i tried the head nod and the bow and instantly got the sweetest series of eye blinks from my youngest kitty Lady.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERJXwaTVPI8


----------



## dusty paws

He came out last night! I was cleaning up his room and turned Round and he was sitting at the door to the room! He took a slow walk around the house and he is SO interested in Rosie. Hopefully these are all good signs so we keep working with him (I read him some funny news articles last night... He is all up on his SF gate stories lol)


----------



## buzzytoes

Go Jax!


----------



## Echoes

Hummingbirds are swarming.  8 or 10 of them out there now instead of the usual  2 or 3.  There will be more in the next few days, then none at all.

Last few years I've noticed this increase in activity just before they disappear for the long trip.  

Sort of a sign of Fall.


----------



## buzzytoes

I love hummingbirds. Despite the fact that they move so quickly, I find them very relaxing to watch.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Ugh. Why do people lock their dogs outside overnight? Shouldn't it be the other way around?

I spent a good hour this morning listening to a poor dog howling nonstop. It was so bad I went outside to see what's wrong. It stopped its morning serenade for a few minutes when I tried to quietly hush it from my deck. But when it realized I had absolutely zero power over its predicament, it continued its swan song. He/she just wanted to be let inside. So he/she decided to howl nonstop and wake up the entire neighborhood at 7 am on a Saturday morning.

The owner finally let it indoors. I got maybe an hour of peace while it ate or did whatever it had to do and the owner let it back outside, where it's now howling again. Wtf?! Seriously people, why bother having a dog if you don't take care of it. Poor thing is woefully neglected and is letting the entire neighborhood know. Smh.


----------



## dusty paws

Jax is still pretty shy... If you move too fast he will run. But if I sit and pat an area in my closet he comes out for pets and purrs. He will also sometimes sit on the top stair and watch us. 

Just hoping he will one day realize we won't hurt him; instead we just want to love him.


----------



## poopsie

hermes_lemming said:


> Ugh. Why do people lock their dogs outside overnight? Shouldn't it be the other way around?
> 
> I spent a good hour this morning listening to a poor dog howling nonstop. It was so bad I went outside to see what's wrong. It stopped its morning serenade for a few minutes when I tried to quietly hush it from my deck. But when it realized I had absolutely zero power over its predicament, it continued its swan song. He/she just wanted to be let inside. So he/she decided to howl nonstop and wake up the entire neighborhood at 7 am on a Saturday morning.
> 
> The owner finally let it indoors. I got maybe an hour of peace while it ate or did whatever it had to do and the owner let it back outside, where it's now howling again. Wtf?! Seriously people, why bother having a dog if you don't take care of it. Poor thing is woefully neglected and is letting the entire neighborhood know. Smh.




Do you have barking dog laws where you are?


----------



## hermes_lemming

poopsie said:


> Do you have barking dog laws where you are?



Nope


----------



## dusty paws

He is on our sofa!


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> He is on our sofa!



yay!!!


----------



## Echoes

Echoes said:


> Hummingbirds are swarming.  8 or 10 of them out there now instead of the usual  2 or 3.  There will be more in the next few days, then none at all.
> 
> Last few years I've noticed this increase in activity just before they disappear for the long trip.
> 
> Sort of a sign of Fall.




Yesterday morning there were quite a few.  Looked for them the rest of the day, but didn't really see any, or last evening when I usually see them.

This morning, I didn't see any at first.  Then spotted one.

I'll have to keep the feeders out for a while yet though.  If they've started to move, they'll be dropping in over the next couple of weeks as they pass by.


----------



## dusty paws

You guys! He SLEPT with us last night! Like purring and going back and forth between DH and I.

But he is upset because we blocked off his hiding spot in the chimney... And he pooped randomly in a corner of our room. I do have a box in our room for him but wondering if he is just scared? He still has access to many many hiding spots but I wasn't keen on a cat in the fireplace.

Every morning he sits downstairs meowing even after he's fed. I wish I knew what he read trying to say!

Any advice on the poop issue?

Eta: he's only done the poop thing twice and had hightailed into our room before doing so


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> You guys! He SLEPT with us last night! Like purring and going back and forth between DH and I.
> 
> But he is upset because we blocked off his hiding spot in the chimney... And he pooped randomly in a corner of our room. I do have a box in our room for him but wondering if he is just scared? He still has access to many many hiding spots but I wasn't keen on a cat in the fireplace.
> 
> Every morning he sits downstairs meowing even after he's fed. I wish I knew what he read trying to say!
> 
> Any advice on the poop issue?
> 
> Eta: he's only done the poop thing twice and had hightailed into our room before doing so


that's amazing news!!!! oh i'm so happy for this sweet little guy  as for the pooping, he could have just been scared and it happened or he could still feel territorial insecurity?

we need MOAR pictures of Rosie and her new brother


----------



## buzzytoes

Go Jax!! Hope Rosie is done scaring him. The pooping is probably still a fear thing since he is adjusting still.


----------



## leasul2003

Awesome news that he slept with you!!!  

I've gotta ditto Candace and Buzzy. If he hadn't done it before you blocked off the chimney, then it's probably more out of fear and insecurity. Just keep loving on that boy and he'll come around. But fair warning, he may always be a little skittish. Bella has been with us more than 2 years and she still startles easily. Some cats are just like that.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Awesome news that he slept with you!!!
> 
> I've gotta ditto Candace and Buzzy. If he hadn't done it before you blocked off the chimney, then it's probably more out of fear and insecurity. Just keep loving on that boy and he'll come around. But fair warning, he may always be a little skittish. Bella has been with us more than 2 years and she still startles easily. Some cats are just like that.


 exactly, Lady has always been a bit skittish, she's always listening for sounds, jumps easy etc...I've accepted it's part of her personality!


----------



## dusty paws

he came out tonight and hung out on top of the sofa with rosie and i. they hissed a bit but i'm trying to be patient. he even stayed while i left out the front door, but ran when we opened it to come in and heard the trash cans get put away. he's been sleeping curled up in my arms at night. he likes to chirp at me too.

DH spent some quality time with him one on one tonight and he's already come downstairs. i think he will be a good boy - just needs patience and lots of love.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

question for all you cat parents out there; how does ur cat use the bathroom meaning what type of litter and what type of litter box do you guys use? My cat has been living with me since summer 08 and I love her to death but Im very allergic to her and her litter..Is there anything else out there that I can substitute the litter with something less messy and more environmentally friendly? thank you in advance


----------



## buzzytoes

tua said:


> question for all you cat parents out there; how does ur cat use the bathroom meaning what type of litter and what type of litter box do you guys use? My cat has been living with me since summer 08 and I love her to death but Im very allergic to her and her litter..Is there anything else out there that I can substitute the litter with something less messy and more environmentally friendly? thank you in advance



Have you looked into different types of litter? There are others besides just clay - Feline Pine is made out of pine, there are some that use newspapers. It's probably the dust in the clay that you are allergic to if that's what you are using.


----------



## cats n bags

tua said:


> question for all you cat parents out there; how does ur cat use the bathroom meaning what type of litter and what type of litter box do you guys use? My cat has been living with me since summer 08 and I love her to death but Im very allergic to her and her litter..Is there anything else out there that I can substitute the litter with something less messy and more environmentally friendly? thank you in advance



What makes you allergic to the cat and her litter?

There are a lot of different types and scents in kitty litter, and some work better than others at controlling odors. 

I use Tidy Cats Clumping in the blue top box (NOT THE GLADE VERSION ) because it makes less dust, and keeps down the ammonia and other odors the best for me.  It is lightly scented and does not overpower the room.  

Different stores may get their litter from different suppliers.  I noticed that Walmart Tidy Cats is different from the Target or Petsmart litter and doesn't work or smell the same even though it comes in the same box.  I can only assume that Walmart's source is coming from a different location and made in a differnt Tidy Cats plant, but Walmart gets the best price from that other place.

I've tried some of the newsprint years ago, and that was a nightmare when it got wet and started to swell up. Some people swear by the wood pellets for stoves, but after the newsprint fiasco, I'm sticking with what works for me.

Scooping the litter frequently is the secret to any kitty litter, and changing all of it (flushing the toilet) needs to be done even with the clump litter.

I use an open litterbox.  I've tried covered ones, but they were icky and not unlike a porta-potty.  If you don't like the blue Tardis, your cat probably won't either.

Your cat gets final vote on what she will use, and if she doesn't like your choices, she will find someplace and something else she prefers.

If the cat goes outside, she might be picking up pollen and other outside allergens.  Are you allergic to other things?  If your litter is really dusty, she might be picking up litter dust on her fur.


----------



## dusty paws

So the pooping thing has happened a few more times. He will only pee in his box. I'm wondering if I need to get another or try something else? There is a second one downstairs that seems to be more full but I woke up to some presents in our room and hallway.

Any advice?


----------



## leasul2003

He may not like the litter you're using. I know it may be a PIA, but you can sit out multiple cat boxes with different types of litter in them and see which one he seems to favor.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> So the pooping thing has happened a few more times. He will only pee in his box. I'm wondering if I need to get another or try something else? There is a second one downstairs that seems to be more full but I woke up to some presents in our room and hallway.
> 
> Any advice?



If these are overnight incidents, is he getting blocked from the litterbox he wants to use?  

My guys seem to have a box for #1 and a box for #2 based upon what I scoop.  I have some smaller boxes that have a shallow layer of litter that doesn't get cleaned daily because the floor pissers seem to prefer having a still surface to tinkle on and that is all that gets left in the "dirty box."  I have a feeling that elderly hips are more comfortable on the hard surface, and maybe it is better to leave the territorial markers alone in that box.

You might need to put out pairs of boxes in case your cat(s) have assigned certain doodies to each box.


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> So the pooping thing has happened a few more times. He will only pee in his box. I'm wondering if I need to get another or try something else? There is a second one downstairs that seems to be more full but I woke up to some presents in our room and hallway.
> 
> Any advice?



My cat has 2 litterboxes he poops in one and pees in the other.  Maybe that will help?


----------



## dusty paws

we have two boxes - one upstairs and one down. rosie uses the one downstairs. he definitely knows where the one upstairs is and has free access to it.

i'm going to go buy a third today. i have new litter to try, and might try getting another box with a hood. 

i'm just so.. i don't know. i just feel horrible, that's all. i don't want to pick him up; the last time i tried he was not happy.


----------



## dusty paws

second random thought - because he is declawed does he need a softer litter?


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> we have two boxes - one upstairs and one down. rosie uses the one downstairs. he definitely knows where the one upstairs is and has free access to it.
> 
> i'm going to go buy a third today. i have new litter to try, and might try getting another box with a hood.
> 
> i'm just so.. i don't know. i just feel horrible, that's all. i don't want to pick him up; the last time i tried he was not happy.





dusty paws said:


> second random thought - because he is declawed does he need a softer litter?



I don't think a hooded box is likely to help, especially if he uses the open one.  Adding a second box may help a lot though.  Does he poop in an open area like he is marking territory, or did he hide the poop in a dark corner?  If he is shy, a small cardboard screen might be a better option than the hooded box.  

This brings back memories of the late Big Mac.  He was a huge tom, but not very smart.  I had a hooded box back then, and the poor guy was all happy to go in and use the nice clean box.  He didn't understand that just because he had his front feet in litter, and couldn't see anything other than litter, that it was safe to poop.  The poor guy was mortified when he stepped back after finishing his bizness and there was no litter to bury the rather large turd that was plopped down on the floor behind him.  It did not help that I was laughing at the poor guy.  After that, he refused to poop in any litterbox, so I had to leave him a paper towel on the floor next to the litter boxes so that he had a place to go.

I think pokey sharp litter will be harder on his declawed feet.  I've heard positive reviews on the cat attract litter, so it might be worth a shot.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> we have two boxes - one upstairs and one down. rosie uses the one downstairs. he definitely knows where the one upstairs is and has free access to it.
> 
> i'm going to go buy a third today. i have new litter to try, and might try getting another box with a hood.
> 
> i'm just so.. i don't know. i just feel horrible, that's all. i don't want to pick him up; the last time i tried he was not happy.



They suggest having 1.5 or two litter boxes per cat, so it wouldn't hurt to add another. Especially if he will be one who wants to pee one place and poop another. He also may not feel comfortable using the other one since it smells like Rosie? Cats are so weird it could be any number of things.


----------



## dusty paws

i'm just not sure where to put box 3 - he likes to hang out in our walk in closet so maybe in there?


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> i'm just not sure where to put box 3 - he likes to hang out in our walk in closet so maybe in there?



Can you put them next to each other?  I would worry about smell transfer if you put the boxes in your closet with your clothes.  If he naps in the closet, he might not want to use a litterbox so close to his man-cave.


----------



## dusty paws

i called where we adopted him from and they suggested confining him to one room again. i know he won't be happy but if he would just use his box... sigh. she also suggested i try feline pine. the closet he's in doesn't have clothes in it so no worries about it stinking that up. 

i'm just so sad/frustrated/upset. sigh. i wish i knew what he was thinking.


----------



## dusty paws

went out..bought another box and the litter he had at the shelter. put on a sweater..and found it covered in cat pee.

so we're going back to square one in his safe room with two boxes, his food, a light, etc. i'm just feeling like such a failure as a cat parent.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear for the sweater! You are not a failure. It may be one step forward, two steps back for a bit. You are doing the right thing!


----------



## Cindi

I think Hell froze over. Sabrina and Bella are sleeping and Bella is touching Sabrina.   It's amazing that 2 old cats that were tossed out like trash have become friends. 19 year old Sabrina and 12 year old Bella. Sabrina's old owner still e-mails me now and then I never respond. What a jerk. I'm very happy they are mine.


----------



## Echoes

'Put that camera away before I rip your face off.'


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> went out..bought another box and the litter he had at the shelter. put on a sweater..and found it covered in cat pee.
> 
> so we're going back to square one in his safe room with two boxes, his food, a light, etc. i'm just feeling like such a failure as a cat parent.



No, not a failure at all Dusty... Try not to get down on yourself ... You are doing a great job. As Buzzy said, it is normal to feel your going backwards sometimes . Maybe slow down the pace a bit and don' panic if it seems he is taking a long time to settle. It will happen.

As I mentioned before, Bennett took 8 months to completely relax and settle into the family. It wasn' easy, I cried a lot because I felt like a failure too and we had many set backs.at first,  Bennett lived in the spare bathroom for about a month (he was recovering from injuries) and only came out in a large carrier.

 I would put him on my desk so the other two could smell him and see him but not touch. I would move him around the house with me so that his smell would become familiar to the other cats. Mixing of scents is very important for cats, as this is how they recognise each other. Also I would let the other two cats into Bennett's room, while he was elsewhere, so they could leave their scent.

Everything seemed to be going well and eventually we just left the bathroom door open so he could roam around freely. But at night he would howl and cry for hours.... We tried all the tricks in the book to stop his noise (he honked like a goose, it was so loud) but nothing workrd. So when he howled at night he got locked in the bathroom, it didnt stop him though, but we couldn't hear him. It was exhausting and upsetting but eventually he settled completely and was quiet. Phew 

So hang in there


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks vin. He pees in his box... But has been pooping in a closet corner in our second bedroom. I'm not sure if I should move a litter box there or what. I'm wondering if the flat surfaces are easier for him without claws. Tomorrow I may try a box with some of the chinchillas carefresh in it, and I have a call set up with a cat specialist.

I keep gently talking to him asking him to go in his box... And he just purrs and purrs


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> Thanks vin. He pees in his box... But has been pooping in a closet corner in our second bedroom. I'm not sure if I should move a litter box there or what. I'm wondering if the flat surfaces are easier for him without claws. Tomorrow I may try a box with some of the chinchillas carefresh in it, and I have a call set up with a cat specialist.
> 
> I keep gently talking to him asking him to go in his box... And he just purrs and purrs



If he poops in one spot, put his litterbox there for now.  If he uses the box, in the spot, he may like pooping in that spot.  If he poops in another spot, he may prefer the surface.  It is possible that another critter has marked territory in that spot, and he wants to put his own shingle out to let everyone know that this is his place now.

Don't give up on him yet.  He is still very new to the family and needs to learn that he is safe now.  It can take a while for him to establish himself, and unfortunately litterboxes are one of the things that can go sideways.

Are the poops normal?  If they skew towards rocks or pudding, he may have medical issues too.  The vet is always a good place to start to rule out health problems.  The shelter, or other shelters on the www should have some guidance for litterbox issues.


----------



## buzzytoes

You may try using puppy pads instead of a box. I have a friend who has a cat with litter box issues and that's what she uses.


----------



## dusty paws

He's gone in the same spot for the past 3 days. I'll try putting a box in it tonight.. otherwise I'm totally down with puppy pads (as long as he keeps returning there... know what I mean?)

I don't think Rosie's been in that closet.. she likes to hide in other (more noticeable places). I'm tempted to try some carefresh in a box for him since it may be easier on his paws. 

Definitely not giving up... he was waiting for me last night and this morning we snuggled together on the sofa bed. He is a sweet boy. I just hope he learns to trust us at some point. 

Poops are def normal. So I'm not sure if he's mad about something or saying he wants two boxes... one for pee and the other for poop. Lol.

Thanks, as always, for the advice.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> He's gone in the same spot for the past 3 days. I'll try putting a box in it tonight.. otherwise I'm totally down with puppy pads (as long as he keeps returning there... know what I mean?)
> 
> I don't think Rosie's been in that closet.. she likes to hide in other (more noticeable places). I'm tempted to try some carefresh in a box for him since it may be easier on his paws.
> 
> Definitely not giving up... he was waiting for me last night and this morning we snuggled together on the sofa bed. He is a sweet boy. I just hope he learns to trust us at some point.
> 
> Poops are def normal. So I'm not sure if he's mad about something or saying he wants two boxes... one for pee and the other for poop. Lol.
> 
> Thanks, as always, for the advice.



If you have a used house, one of the previous residents, or even a construction worker, may have used that corner at some point in the past.  I would try another litterbox for sure in that spot.  You can try moving it later if he decides to use the box in the spot.  

Every time I've moved a cat into a new place, I've had to let them mark a spot as a sort of kitty change of address form.  Once the claim has been made, they are good about using the box for future deposits.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> He's gone in the same spot for the past 3 days. I'll try putting a box in it tonight.. otherwise I'm totally down with puppy pads (as long as he keeps returning there... know what I mean?)
> 
> I don't think Rosie's been in that closet.. she likes to hide in other (more noticeable places). I'm tempted to try some carefresh in a box for him since it may be easier on his paws.
> 
> Definitely not giving up... he was waiting for me last night and this morning we snuggled together on the sofa bed. He is a sweet boy. I just hope he learns to trust us at some point.
> 
> Poops are def normal. So I'm not sure if he's mad about something or saying he wants two boxes... one for pee and the other for poop. Lol.
> 
> Thanks, as always, for the advice.



Did you say a while back that he was declawed? If so I am wondering whether digging in the litter is painful for him. As a poop requires greater burial rights to a pee. My cats would dig to China if they could to bury their poo, but just lightly flick the litter over their pee. 

Maybe look into the dog potty, http://ep.yimg.com/ay/unique-9/petloolarge-3.gif


----------



## dusty paws

vinbenphon1 said:


> Did you say a while back that he was declawed? If so I am wondering whether digging in the litter is painful for him. As a poop requires greater burial rights to a pee. My cats would dig to China if they could to bury their poo, but just lightly flick the litter over their pee.
> 
> Maybe look into the dog potty, http://ep.yimg.com/ay/unique-9/petloolarge-3.gif



He is declawed and I had the same thought.


----------



## dusty paws

moved his box to where he had been going... he peed in it but pooped outside of it. sigh.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> moved his box to where he had been going... he peed in it but pooped outside of it. sigh.



Cuz you know it couldn't be that easy just to move the box.


----------



## dusty paws

I know  I might try puppy pee pads?

DH said he wants to try every possible option. I just hope something eventually works


----------



## chessmont

Put the pee pads right at the box entrance; maybe he will eventually move into the box.  I feel your frustration.  I have had cats for 49 years and still don't understand them well, LOL.  Dogs are easy to figure out IME.


----------



## dusty paws

i mean - if he wants to make a specific corner his spot - i have no objection to that. i just don't want cat poop all over my house... lol.


----------



## dusty paws

trying the pee pads in a box. vet tomorrow.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> trying the pee pads in a box. vet tomorrow.



Try some on the ground as well. My friend that uses them has one in a box and about three in front of the box. The cat never uses the one in the box for whatever reason.


----------



## dusty paws

thanks buzzy.

he's also extremely vocal in the morning. been up for awhile for a webinar and he runs around yowling until he eventually settles down. would lov to know what he's saying!


----------



## dusty paws

also.. i'm 99% sure he is part of a bonded pair. i'm wondering where she is and i wonder if that's part of some of his problems.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> also.. i'm 99% sure he is part of a bonded pair. i'm wondering where she is and i wonder if that's part of some of his problems.



What makes you think that?


----------



## dusty paws

Vet visit last night so waiting on blood results. We have some options depending on what results say. 

He and Rosie were sitting like loaves about a foot from each other yesterday.

Hoping we get the box problem resolved soon. Vet said litter box problems are very common but more so with urine.


----------



## buzzytoes

I have one with both pooping and peeing issues. Twelve years on and I still have no idea what his issue is. Sometimes he goes in the box, sometimes not.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> I have one with both pooping and peeing issues. Twelve years on and I still have no idea what his issue is. Sometimes he goes in the box, sometimes not.



You have the patience of a saint!  But what else is one to do?  They are yours forever...


----------



## poopsie

I use puppy pads around the outside of the litter boxes because someone is going outside the box. I just change them out. There are 5 cats who use them so I have had a bit of difficulty identifying the culprit(s).  The one cat who refuses to use a box is banished out to the catio where I can just hose down the cement.


----------



## dusty paws

labs came back fine - he is healthy, albeit a little chunky ( so perhaps he and Rosie will go on a diet ). i'm going to keep trying rotating litter boxes. again, totally fine if he wants to make one corner his spot on puppy pee pads... i'm just concerned that he (or rosie too) will really act out if we have a baby in the next 18 months.

I've confirmed he was part of a bonded pair. I'm not sure where she is... but I will do my best to find her.


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> You have the patience of a saint!  But what else is one to do?  They are yours forever...



Right? Those are the times you wish they could speak English so you could figure out exactly what the problem is.


Love is....stepping dog vomit in the middle of the night and then not being able to go back to sleep because one ear is listening for that poor pup to settle down and feel better. The poor thing is miserable today and I didn't give her breakfast since she is still feeling rotten. Also found a whole other vomit spot. Hoping she will be back to her normal self by this evening, or we will be headed to the vet in the morning.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> labs came back fine - he is healthy, albeit a little chunky ( so perhaps he and Rosie will go on a diet ). i'm going to keep trying rotating litter boxes. again, totally fine if he wants to make one corner his spot on puppy pee pads... i'm just concerned that he (or rosie too) will really act out if we have a baby in the next 18 months.
> 
> I've confirmed he was part of a bonded pair. I'm not sure where she is... but I will do my best to find her.



oh no! he was separated from his bonded friend? why would the rescue do that?  

i'm glad the labs came back fine, fingers crossed he starts using the litter box regularly. Maybe he's feeling depressed because he's missing his bonded mate?


----------



## dusty paws

Candice0985 said:


> oh no! he was separated from his bonded friend? why would the rescue do that?
> 
> i'm glad the labs came back fine, fingers crossed he starts using the litter box regularly. Maybe he's feeling depressed because he's missing his bonded mate?



The shelter said they had no idea because when they were surrendered the guy said they really weren't bonded. But they were litter mates and had been together for 7 years.

So he pooped in one box yesterday!! We celebrated. But then woke up some on the floor scattered so not sure if he got scared. I also heard him pee in the covered box during the night so not sure if he prefers that to an open one? 

He was very very cuddly last night though.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> The shelter said they had no idea because when they were surrendered the guy said they really weren't bonded. But they were litter mates and had been together for 7 years.
> 
> So he pooped in one box yesterday!! We celebrated. But then woke up some on the floor scattered so not sure if he got scared. I also heard him pee in the covered box during the night so not sure if he prefers that to an open one?
> 
> He was very very cuddly last night though.



hopefully you can find his sister! even if they weren't bonded i'm sure he misses her. I hope she was adopted and nothing bad has happened to her 

yay for poops in the box! it's possible he feels safer int he covered box? cats can be weird like that, mine prefer the covered box over an open one so i had to switch back to covered boxes  divas!


----------



## buzzytoes

Well yay for one time pooping at least!! Still keeping my fingers crossed that his sister can be found.


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> I think Hell froze over. Sabrina and Bella are sleeping and Bella is touching Sabrina.   It's amazing that 2 old cats that were tossed out like trash have become friends. 19 year old Sabrina and 12 year old Bella. Sabrina's old owner still e-mails me now and then I never respond. What a jerk. I'm very happy they are mine.



Love it !


----------



## dusty paws

pooped in the box again.. but peed on my old loveseat. sigh!


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> pooped in the box again.. but peed on my old loveseat. sigh!



Oh so sorry you must be exasperated.  Has he been checked for a UTI?


----------



## dusty paws

yep he has been checked. he may have gotten scared (he spooks very easily).


----------



## Cindi

My Maggie is in kidney failure. :cry: I took her to the vet for minor weight loss. As she is 16 I thought maybe her thyroid was off since she was acting completely normally. She eats, drinks, plays. They did blood tests and her kidney numbers are horrible. Hubby and I are giving her sub q fluids every day. It will take some time until we are really good at it but she has to have it every day for the rest of her life. 
I keep questioning if we should really keep going but I don't think she is ready to give up yet. Anyone ever have a cat in kidney failure? Any tips? especially about giving fluids?? I am so sad that she has to go through this. Hopefully she will have good quality of life for a while longer.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> My Maggie is in kidney failure. :cry: I took her to the vet for minor weight loss. As she is 16 I thought maybe her thyroid was off since she was acting completely normally. She eats, drinks, plays. They did blood tests and her kidney numbers are horrible. Hubby and I are giving her sub q fluids every day. It will take some time until we are really good at it but she has to have it every day for the rest of her life.
> I keep questioning if we should really keep going but I don't think she is ready to give up yet. Anyone ever have a cat in kidney failure? Any tips? especially about giving fluids?? I am so sad that she has to go through this. Hopefully she will have good quality of life for a while longer.



I'm sorry to hear Maggie is having kidney problems. 

I've never been able to handle the needles, but have done the SQ fluids bit with assistance from the vet nurses.  The fluids will help a lot at first but eventually, the kidneys just crap out completely.  As long as Maggie is feeling good and loving her life, I would go for it.  I had some last a few weeks, and the late Tilly was able to go for about a year before nothing but her will to live was keeping her going.

When it comes to warming them up, I used hot tap water to warm the bag in a large bowl.  You don't want to nuke it because it messes up something with the tube assembly.  In the winter, they seemed to enjoy the warm fluids.  In the summer, depending on room temperature in the house, you may not need to warm them as much.  The cats seemed to like the cooling from the fluids as well.

I've used the Hill's KD food, both cans and dry.  If I wanted to warm the food, I used the hot water soak method for either the new can, or a plastic bowl with lid that I used for feeding them.  Sometimes they feel urpy, so you might need to go with smaller meals during the day when you can.

You will probably want to do some kidney panel blood work a few times at first to see how she is responding to the fluids.


----------



## poopsie

Pauley is going through it as well. Poor old guy  But his appetite is phenomenal and he still gets around so we will keep on keeping on.


----------



## Cindi

Cats, thanks for the advice. I really messed up today when I was trying to hold her, I just can't keep her still. Hubby wrapped her in a towel and was able to give her the fluids himself. I feel so bad that I screwed up.   I will try the warm water to warm the fluids a bit. Thank you.


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> My Maggie is in kidney failure. :cry: I took her to the vet for minor weight loss. As she is 16 I thought maybe her thyroid was off since she was acting completely normally. She eats, drinks, plays. They did blood tests and her kidney numbers are horrible. Hubby and I are giving her sub q fluids every day. It will take some time until we are really good at it but she has to have it every day for the rest of her life.
> I keep questioning if we should really keep going but I don't think she is ready to give up yet. Anyone ever have a cat in kidney failure? Any tips? especially about giving fluids?? I am so sad that she has to go through this. Hopefully she will have good quality of life for a while longer.


 
My kitty, Shelby,  had kidney failure. We also had to do SubQ fluids. It was tough at first, but got easier with time. My hubby would hold her, while I would put the needle in and make sure the fluid was going in. Did the vet show you how to do it? You basically pick up the nape area behind the neck and it creates a little pocket of skin. That is where you insert the needle. It is more annoying to the kitty than it hurts. At least that is what my vet told me. We also started putting tuna juice and chicken juice in her water to get her to drink more. 

It is an up and down battle that can wear on you. But as long as she's eating and doesn't act like she's in pain, then kitties can do fairly well, depending on how severe the case is. 

Eventually, we knew when it was time to let her go. The hardest part is the emotions involved. One day Shelby would eat and be doing well, the next day she just wanted to sleep and be left alone. 

Big hugs!


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> My Maggie is in kidney failure. :cry: I took her to the vet for minor weight loss. As she is 16 I thought maybe her thyroid was off since she was acting completely normally. She eats, drinks, plays. They did blood tests and her kidney numbers are horrible. Hubby and I are giving her sub q fluids every day. It will take some time until we are really good at it but she has to have it every day for the rest of her life.
> I keep questioning if we should really keep going but I don't think she is ready to give up yet. Anyone ever have a cat in kidney failure? Any tips? especially about giving fluids?? I am so sad that she has to go through this. Hopefully she will have good quality of life for a while longer.



No experience on the kidney failure, but like everyone here always says, she will tell you when it's time to let her go.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> yep he has been checked. he may have gotten scared (he spooks very easily).



Any updates on the sister?


----------



## dusty paws

Cindi I'm so sorry to hear about your baby. I say as long as her quality of life is good (is she happy? eating? responding?) then i wouldn't put her down just yet.


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> Any updates on the sister?



waiting to hear back from the shelter she was transferred to. she went to one in the same county..


----------



## madamefifi

My kitty Josephine has suddenly noticed the ceiling fans in our house--keep in mind she's lived here over a year-- and she does not like them one bit! It's really quite funny. She keeps one eye on them at all times and often growls at them. They aren't even moving.  What a weird little cat! 

Or, we have a ghost floating around up there.


----------



## buzzytoes

My money is on a ghost.


----------



## poopsie

Who knows? Cats are just weird like that


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> My kitty Josephine has suddenly noticed the ceiling fans in our house--keep in mind she's lived here over a year-- and she does not like them one bit! It's really quite funny. She keeps one eye on them at all times and often growls at them. They aren't even moving.  What a weird little cat!
> 
> Or, we have a ghost floating around up there.





buzzytoes said:


> My money is on a ghost.





poopsie said:


> Who knows? Cats are just weird like that



it's a ghost! cats are so funny, what freaks me out is when not one but both my cats will stare at absolutely nothing in a ceiling corner or a blank wall....that freaks me out!!! makes me think they're sensing something i cannot!


----------



## dusty paws

i am so sad guys. we had such a good night last night - he sat on the sofa with me, didn't run when DH got home from work, and he slept curled up in my arms in bed. then this morning.. he peed on our sofa and pooped downstairs. 

DH still doesn't want to give up but I'm wondering if it's a factor of being declawed + separated from his pair. i'm going to place a box on the first level to see if that helps. 

i'm so open to any other suggestions and may call the vet back to see if he has any behaviorist recommendations.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> i am so sad guys. we had such a good night last night - he sat on the sofa with me, didn't run when DH got home from work, and he slept curled up in my arms in bed. then this morning.. he peed on our sofa and pooped downstairs.
> 
> DH still doesn't want to give up but I'm wondering if it's a factor of being declawed + separated from his pair. i'm going to place a box on the first level to see if that helps.
> 
> i'm so open to any other suggestions and may call the vet back to see if he has any behaviorist recommendations.



have you tried different litter in the litter boxes? sometimes clay litter or the hard sand grains can hurt the paws of declawed cats. I'm sorry you're having issues with sweet Jax...i'm sure he misses his sister too


----------



## dusty paws

Candice0985 said:


> have you tried different litter in the litter boxes? sometimes clay litter or the hard sand grains can hurt the paws of declawed cats. I'm sorry you're having issues with sweet Jax...i'm sure he misses his sister too



yep..Feline pine in one.. normal clumping in another.. and i put a new pan with world's best kitty litter in it. he will pee in the feline pine and clumping one though.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> yep..Feline pine in one.. normal clumping in another.. and i put a new pan with world's best kitty litter in it. he will pee in the feline pine and clumping one though.



it sounds like he likes the feline pine the best? it could be a mix of his toesies and also behavioral....I hope little guy feels better soon and stops pooping and peeing every where! are Jaz and Rosie fully integrated now? owning equal territory?


----------



## Candice0985

something amazing happened last night!

I was feeding my Gingercat- my outdoor feral guy last night and it was like a lightbulb went off for the little guy, he came straight over to me and rubbed against me and asked for pets!!!! i gave him a nice back scrub and he loves having his face and head petted. i'm beside myself! up until yesterday he has always kept his distance and only come over to eat once i'm back inside. he even came back later in the evening to hang out and get more pets!

it's really a turning point for the little guy, i'm going to arrange to get a TNR cage and have him neutered, I can't keep him myself but i'm going to try to find him a new maybe!?


----------



## dusty paws

rosie is very protective of her food (lol). they will sit on opposite ends of the sofa together. but when i bring out the treat bag rosie is fine around him.

he did boop her on the head the other night when she stole his treats...hah.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> rosie is very protective of her food (lol). they will sit on opposite ends of the sofa together. but when i bring out the treat bag rosie is fine around him.
> 
> he did boop her on the head the other night when she stole his treats...hah.



 Rosie loves her food, her and my Lady are the same and have the figures to prove it


----------



## dusty paws

i heard from one shelter - she says they don't remember any cat named Ava recently, but I might ask her to look back farther. Additionally, she gave me the names of two other shelters to try.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> i am so sad guys. we had such a good night last night - he sat on the sofa with me, didn't run when DH got home from work, and he slept curled up in my arms in bed. then this morning.. he peed on our sofa and pooped downstairs.
> 
> DH still doesn't want to give up but I'm wondering if it's a factor of being declawed + separated from his pair. i'm going to place a box on the first level to see if that helps.
> 
> i'm so open to any other suggestions and may call the vet back to see if he has any behaviorist recommendations.



Wish I had some more suggestions for you. Poor guy. Come on Jax and tell us what you need!


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> Wish I had some more suggestions for you. Poor guy. Come on Jax and tell us what you need!



thanks. the other thing i thought of is that we have a furnished basement where the chinchillas live...  i guess if all else fails i can turn it into a kitty cove for him at night. if he poops/pees down there i have no issue!


----------



## dusty paws

aaaaand came home to poop on the sofabed. sigh.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cat owners I'm looking for a bit of advice. We have a ginger we adopted back in early 2014 he was estimated to be 9 but our vet thought he was closer to 13. He was in good health and all his blood work came back fine we were concerned he might be diabetic or have thyroid problems because he is the biggest water drinker ever. About a month and a half ago our ginger Harry peed himself in his bed not normal but it also looked red very much alarmed we took him to a emergency vet because it was the middle of the night. He definitely wasn't acting like himself for a few days before this. My first thought was it was a uti, they gave him a few shots and sent him home with some antibiotics. I'm not really sure what tests they did as I didn't go along I took some muscle relaxers so I was too dizzy to go. We ran through the antibiotics and he seemed to be fine for a week and then he peed himself again and looked like he was having difficulty peeing again. Ended up back at the emergency vet again because it was Sunday morning and obviously our vet wasn't open. I had to go to work so again I didn't go along for the visit. They did some blood work on him and said it could be a few different things but it wasn't as bad as they were expecting it to be. Gave him another round of shots and more antibiotics. We followed up with our normal vet a week later. They did a small urine sample but it wasn't a "pure/clean" sample because it was taken off of the exam table and while they do clean the tables in between pets you don't know if a trace of something was left behind from  another animal. And we did two more weeks of antibiotics for him. We were lucky enough to be able to get a pee sample from him and brought it into the vet. It shows he has some sort of infection and his white blood cells were off. But again no real answer as to what's wrong with him other than its a infection. They had enough of a sample to send it out for more  testing. They gave us another antibiotic to give him for the time being and we are awaiting the results of the additional blood work. Has anyone here go through something similar with their cats? I just feel so fuse rated not knowing what he has and I feel like I am tour he ring him giving him the med school every day. He's a indoor cat so I have no idea how/where he got infected. Is there something else I should be asking about or looking for?


----------



## cats n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Cat owners I'm looking for a bit of advice. We have a ginger we adopted back in early 2014 he was estimated to be 9 but our vet thought he was closer to 13. He was in good health and all his blood work came back fine we were concerned he might be diabetic or have thyroid problems because he is the biggest water drinker ever. About a month and a half ago our ginger Harry peed himself in his bed not normal but it also looked red very much alarmed we took him to a emergency vet because it was the middle of the night. He definitely wasn't acting like himself for a few days before this. My first thought was it was a uti, they gave him a few shots and sent him home with some antibiotics. I'm not really sure what tests they did as I didn't go along I took some muscle relaxers so I was too dizzy to go. We ran through the antibiotics and he seemed to be fine for a week and then he peed himself again and looked like he was having difficulty peeing again. Ended up back at the emergency vet again because it was Sunday morning and obviously our vet wasn't open. I had to go to work so again I didn't go along for the visit. They did some blood work on him and said it could be a few different things but it wasn't as bad as they were expecting it to be. Gave him another round of shots and more antibiotics. We followed up with our normal vet a week later. They did a small urine sample but it wasn't a "pure/clean" sample because it was taken off of the exam table and while they do clean the tables in between pets you don't know if a trace of something was left behind from  another animal. And we did two more weeks of antibiotics for him. We were lucky enough to be able to get a pee sample from him and brought it into the vet. It shows he has some sort of infection and his white blood cells were off. But again no real answer as to what's wrong with him other than its a infection. They had enough of a sample to send it out for more  testing. They gave us another antibiotic to give him for the time being and we are awaiting the results of the additional blood work. Has anyone here go through something similar with their cats? I just feel so fuse rated not knowing what he has and I feel like I am tour he ring him giving him the med school every day. He's a indoor cat so I have no idea how/where he got infected. Is there something else I should be asking about or looking for?



Did any of the vets do a bladder tap and/or check for crystals in the urine?  Have they changed the antibiotics to see if his infection responds better to something else?  Have they done any Xray imaging to check for stones?  Have you run a kidney panel?

Usually a urinary issue shows up as frantic running back and forth from the litter box to leave a couple of drips to someplace really obvious to you so that you can see "I Have an OWIE DOWN THERE!!!!!"   

Indoor kitties can get infections if some of the normal bacteria get out of whack and start causing problems.  Sometimes you can help them by giving live culture yoghurt a few hours after the ABX so that the AB's can kill the all the bugs, and the yoghurt can then introduce some of the good bugs.  If you are on a 12-hour cycle of meds, give the meds for breakfast and dinner, and a spoon of yoghurt for lunch and bedtime snack if you do them.  Don't give the yoghurt with the meds because they will kill the good bugs in the yoghurt.

If you just have random bed wetting when the cat is sound asleep, have you checked him for any signs of stroke or seizures?  Sometimes a cat that is zonked out asleep or unconscious can lose control of his bladder and wake up soaked in his own puddle.  When he is awake and alert, he can get to the box in time.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> aaaaand came home to poop on the sofabed. sigh.



Have you tried Dr. Elsey's Cat Attract litter?  I've heard good things about it, but never tried it  myself.  

Does the shelter offer behavior counselling?  You might need to start exploring mental health treatments with your vet and the shelter, and take him back to small spaces for litterbox re-training.


----------



## dusty paws

cats n bags said:


> Have you tried Dr. Elsey's Cat Attract litter?  I've heard good things about it, but never tried it  myself.
> 
> Does the shelter offer behavior counselling?  You might need to start exploring mental health treatments with your vet and the shelter, and take him back to small spaces for litterbox re-training.



i've been looking for a behaviorist - i have a few recommended to me. and i hate to say it but i hesitate with what the shelter one might say since they split them up. 

i have some of the cat attract that i've sprinkled in all his boxes but will try the litter next.


----------



## pixiejenna

cats n bags said:


> Did any of the vets do a bladder tap and/or check for crystals in the urine?  Have they changed the antibiotics to see if his infection responds better to something else?  Have they done any Xray imaging to check for stones?  Have you run a kidney panel?
> 
> Usually a urinary issue shows up as frantic running back and forth from the litter box to leave a couple of drips to someplace really obvious to you so that you can see "I Have an OWIE DOWN THERE!!!!!"
> 
> Indoor kitties can get infections if some of the normal bacteria get out of whack and start causing problems.  Sometimes you can help them by giving live culture yoghurt a few hours after the ABX so that the AB's can kill the all the bugs, and the yoghurt can then introduce some of the good bugs.  If you are on a 12-hour cycle of meds, give the meds for breakfast and dinner, and a spoon of yoghurt for lunch and bedtime snack if you do them.  Don't give the yoghurt with the meds because they will kill the good bugs in the yoghurt.
> 
> If you just have random bed wetting when the cat is sound asleep, have you checked him for any signs of stroke or seizures?  Sometimes a cat that is zonked out asleep or unconscious can lose control of his bladder and wake up soaked in his own puddle.  When he is awake and alert, he can get to the box in time.



They did not find crystals in his urine. Our vet did x-ray him and they didn't see any crystals but they did have a hard time trying to find one of his kidneys. The first time we took him to the vet he was going to the box and lot and very little to nothing was coming out. So that combined with the red pee is why I thought uti and he needs to get help asap because that's very painful. He's  a big water drinker so when he pees he pees a lot. Ever since the first round of antibiotics he's been going pee like normal. The peeing in his bed only happened a few times and he was awake when it happened. Sometimes he'd do it when I'm giving him the medication I think it was stress induced but not really sure about the first time my dad was with him but he was definitely awake. I think he was giving him his bed time rubs. I don't know if they did a kidney panel on him at the emergency vet but I do know that they did do more extensive blood work the second visit. Our vet also ran a total body function blood work. I will try to grab some yogurt after work for him. Do you have a brand to recommend? Or any type I should avoid? The new antibiotics are only once a day which will be easier on me because he runs when he sees me now lol and he is not a runner.


----------



## cats n bags

pixiejenna said:


> They did not find crystals in his urine. Our vet did x-ray him and they didn't see any crystals but they did have a hard time trying to find one of his kidneys. The first time we took him to the vet he was going to the box and lot and very little to nothing was coming out. So that combined with the red pee is why I thought uti and he needs to get help asap because that's very painful. He's  a big water drinker so when he pees he pees a lot. Ever since the first round of antibiotics he's been going pee like normal. The peeing in his bed only happened a few times and he was awake when it happened. Sometimes he'd do it when I'm giving him the medication I think it was stress induced but not really sure about the first time my dad was with him but he was definitely awake. I think he was giving him his bed time rubs. I don't know if they did a kidney panel on him at the emergency vet but I do know that they did do more extensive blood work the second visit. Our vet also ran a total body function blood work. I will try to grab some yogurt after work for him. Do you have a brand to recommend? Or any type I should avoid? The new antibiotics are only once a day which will be easier on me because he runs when he sees me now lol and he is not a runner.



I always just bought store brand yoghurt in flavors I liked and that the cats tended to steal in the ice cream versions.  Peach, Cherry, and sometimes strawberry banana seemed to go over well.  I don't remember if I ever shared Key Lime Pie with the cats, but I used to like it.  As long as you have live cultures and avoid chocolate I think any will work, but do pick flavors you like so you don't waste them.

I hope the new pills work for your guy.  I've had the best luck with Baytril pills, but some vets give the generic Orbax because it is safer for cats.  When they are elderly, I'm not as concerned about long-term use causing vision problems.  Usually they try the amoxicillins first to see if they work, and then step up to something else.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> i heard from one shelter - she says they don't remember any cat named Ava recently, but I might ask her to look back farther. Additionally, she gave me the names of two other shelters to try.



This confuses me - how can the original place not know where they sent him??? There should be transfer paperwork.


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> This confuses me - how can the original place not know where they sent him??? There should be transfer paperwork.



They transferred her to a locale Humane Society. I'm asking them to search their records going back to April or May.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sorry I meant her not him. Still, when the shelter signed her over there should have been paperwork, and when the HS took her in there should have been paperwork. Hope they can track her down and don't just give you the run around.


----------



## dusty paws

yeah. 

i've been crying for an hour. DH is worried he will never be happy and settle in with us. i'm consulting a behaviorist and we are thinking of trying the kitty prozac. i honestly think it's because he's declawed.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> yeah.
> 
> i've been crying for an hour. DH is worried he will never be happy and settle in with us. i'm consulting a behaviorist and we are thinking of trying the kitty prozac. i honestly think it's because he's declawed.



I can't help but wonder if this is part of the reason his owner surrendered them. If he just finally gave up with the bathroom issues after so many years? Just based on  my own bathroom issue cat, Jax seems to be going in strange spots. Seems like he would just stick to the floor - the sofa bed part makes me wonder if it is more behavioral than physical. My cat just picks one spot and goes repeatedly there. Jax sounds like he doesn't really have a favorite spot? At this point it sounds like kitty prozac would be a good addition. I am sure he will settle in with you eventually - he already likes you to pet him so you have to figure that is a good sign. It just may take awhile longer than a regular cat if he is missing his sister.


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> yeah.
> 
> i've been crying for an hour. DH is worried he will never be happy and settle in with us. i'm consulting a behaviorist and we are thinking of trying the kitty prozac. i honestly think it's because he's declawed.



Aww I'm sorry, dusty.  Hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## poopsie

It has been my experience that if a cat doesn't use the litter box right off the bat they never will.  I went through hell with little Poopsie and when she died I swore never again. Then a sad orange tabby wandered in. He has all sorts of skin conditions and an aversion to the litter box. I don't mind helping him with his skin, but I drew the line with the peeing and pooping any and every where. We enclosed the patio the entire length of my place with that white plastic lattice. Best thing I ever did----keeps the cats in and the idiot neighbors out. So Mr Julius lives out there where I can hose it down. Thankfully we live in a very mild climate.


----------



## dusty paws

so he pooped and peed in the same box last night. 

i am just so angry that declawing is still an option, and sad for all that he's been through.


----------



## Jesssh

Just saw this petsmart chalking ad on tpf and clicked on it to see what it was:

http://pets.petsmart.com/services/grooming/dog-grooming-services/?q=expressions

Apparently there are grooming style options for dogs too.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> yeah.
> 
> i've been crying for an hour. DH is worried he will never be happy and settle in with us. i'm consulting a behaviorist and we are thinking of trying the kitty prozac. i honestly think it's because he's declawed.



i'm sorry you're having these issues  declawing is horrible and it sucks when someone else's poor decision is making life with Jax difficult. honestly i think the reason he was surrendered probably had something to do with his behaviour related to the surgery.

I declawed my older cat Tucker when i was 17, I still regret it to this day. I was told by everyone around me including the vet "oh ya no problem, it's the best thing for both you and your pet, he'll be better off without them" I was young, gullible, and stupid. Luckily he has never had litter box troubles but he's a biter now. he never uses his paws to swat to play, he goes right in with his teeth....but it's my fault so I deal with it.

I really hope you can figure out why he's not using the litter box, I know you love the little guy to bits and it sounds like your DH is just as committed to him as well (great guy!) I hope you can find Ava too, if you find her would you adopt her as well?


----------



## dusty paws

Candice0985 said:


> i'm sorry you're having these issues  declawing is horrible and it sucks when someone else's poor decision is making life with Jax difficult. honestly i think the reason he was surrendered probably had something to do with his behaviour related to the surgery.
> 
> I declawed my older cat Tucker when i was 17, I still regret it to this day. I was told by everyone around me including the vet "oh ya no problem, it's the best thing for both you and your pet, he'll be better off without them" I was young, gullible, and stupid. Luckily he has never had litter box troubles but he's a biter now. he never uses his paws to swat to play, he goes right in with his teeth....but it's my fault so I deal with it.
> 
> I really hope you can figure out why he's not using the litter box, I know you love the little guy to bits and it sounds like your DH is just as committed to him as well (great guy!) I hope you can find Ava too, if you find her would you adopt her as well?



if i could find her i would take her. i'm assuming she is already adopted by now.

we were at a cat town event yesterday and they suggested we get him a kitten or younger cat because he is so lonely, and a lot of his problems it might be separation anxiety. we got him a little stuffed buddy. i'm totally on board with a third, DH not so much. lol.

i'm talking to a behaviorist today and hope to hear from his vet as well.

and just for show.. this is how he spent last night with us on the couch.. all stretched out and purring. sigh.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> if i could find her i would take her. i'm assuming she is already adopted by now.
> 
> we were at a cat town event yesterday and they suggested we get him a kitten or younger cat because he is so lonely, and a lot of his problems it might be separation anxiety. we got him a little stuffed buddy. i'm totally on board with a third, DH not so much. lol.
> 
> i'm talking to a behaviorist today and hope to hear from his vet as well.
> 
> and just for show.. this is how he spent last night with us on the couch.. all stretched out and purring. sigh.


I hope Ava found a home, it would be pretty amazing to reunite Jax and her though 

I hope it goes well with the behaviorist! he sure does look content! what a sweet boy


----------



## poopsie

We could really use some good thoughts. Two sick kitties . I think it is either a cold with Pauley and the same or an URI for Keaton. Uggghhhh.  I am more worried about Pauley as he is elderly and already has age related issues.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> We could really use some good thoughts. Two sick kitties . I think it is either a cold with Pauley and the same or an URI for Keaton. Uggghhhh.  I am more worried about Pauley as he is elderly and already has age related issues.



Feel better Boys!  

If you have 2 with booger snots, I would put my bets on a cold and needing AB's if they have the green snots.  Can you put them in carriers and give them a steam bath in the bathroom?  It really seems to help if they can breathe in the hot steam while you take a shower and then leave them in the steamy bathroom while the steam cools (about an hour or so).


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Feel better Boys!
> 
> If you have 2 with booger snots, I would put my bets on a cold and needing AB's if they have the green snots.  Can you put them in carriers and give them a steam bath in the bathroom?  It really seems to help if they can breathe in the hot steam while you take a shower and then leave them in the steamy bathroom while the steam cools (about an hour or so).




Thank you!  Worth a try.
Pauley has a wheeze and runny eyes. His appetite is a bit off as he didn't clean every bowl last night.  Keaton sounds like he is hawking back a loogie and trying to yark. His eyes are not the same and he isn't tormenting everyone in sight.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor boys!!!


----------



## poopsie

Now Skeets is sneezing too!  Next will probably be Miss Tina Louise 

The vet I usually saw has moved. I got some newbie right out of vet school for the boize. It is always something



she prescribed doxycycline for the boize..............would it hurt to just go ahead and dose up Skeets with a bit of it?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Now Skeets is sneezing too!  Next will probably be Miss Tina Louise
> 
> The vet I usually saw has moved. I got some newbie right out of vet school for the boize. It is always something
> 
> 
> 
> she prescribed doxycycline for the boize..............would it hurt to just go ahead and dose up Skeets with a bit of it?



I wouldn't risk dosing Skeeter with the script for the boize.  My vet only gives me enough for the cat he prescribed it for, and they need to take it for the whole time.    You want to kill the booger-bugs rather than wound them.  I am surprised you got Dox instead of one of the Mox's.

I would try to get some Lysine capsules at the vitamin store and start dosing everyone's food with that.  It can help with immunity and fighting viruses, but it isn't an AB.  Peeper and Mr. Kitty are on it full time, and the tittens were on it for quite a while because they kept getting colds and squirts when they were tiny guys.

 for you and  for the fuzzy sneezers.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I wouldn't risk dosing Skeeter with the script for the boize.  My vet only gives me enough for the cat he prescribed it for, and they need to take it for the whole time.    You want to kill the booger-bugs rather than wound them. * I am surprised you got Dox instead of one of the Mox's.
> *
> I would try to get some Lysine capsules at the vitamin store and start dosing everyone's food with that.  It can help with immunity and fighting viruses, but it isn't an AB.  Peeper and Mr. Kitty are on it full time, and the tittens were on it for quite a while because they kept getting colds and squirts when they were tiny guys.
> 
> for you and  for the fuzzy sneezers.




Like I said, I got a newbie. What is the difference between them? I am going to call later today and see if I can pick up some more AB for the girls. I can ask why she prescribed what she did. Are you talking about amoxicillin? Miss KiKi is sneezing as well. 

Thank you for your help and the  and


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Like I said, I got a newbie. What is the difference between them? I am going to call later today and see if I can pick up some more AB for the girls. I can ask why she prescribed what she did. Are you talking about amoxicillin? Miss KiKi is sneezing as well.
> 
> Thank you for your help and the  and



Most of the time, the vets here go with moxi-drops (hot pink, bubblegum) or clavamox (white, banana) as the first choice.  My regular vet gets the liquid, so I have the pink streaks across the wall, but the back-up vet has the pill versions.  They are the amoxicillins.

My vets didn't like Doxycycline because you need to make sure they take it with a lot of food or water because it is harsh on the throat.  I never thought much about it until I had a script for it and learned that I needed to drink a full glass of water before and after taking the pill or I would pay hell for it.  Peeper got to have it once while we waited for a culture to come back, and as soon as the vet knew what would kill the culture, he switched her to something else.  As I remember, she got a few squirts of water after the pill and then I put her in the carrier for her meal.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor kitkats! Having a whole sickly household would not be fun. Hope they give you more meds without making you come in for an extra visit.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Most of the time, the vets here go with moxi-drops (hot pink, bubblegum) or clavamox (white, banana) as the first choice.  My regular vet gets the liquid, so I have the pink streaks across the wall, but the back-up vet has the pill versions.  They are the amoxicillins.
> 
> My vets didn't like Doxycycline because you need to make sure they take it with a lot of food or water because it is harsh on the throat.  I never thought much about it until I had a script for it and learned that I needed to drink a full glass of water before and after taking the pill or I would pay hell for it.  Peeper got to have it once while we waited for a culture to come back, and as soon as the vet knew what would kill the culture, he switched her to something else.  As I remember, she got a few squirts of water after the pill and then I put her in the carrier for her meal.





I found some Clavamox in the fridge with an expiration date of 11/15.  I looked at the label. It was Boo's  

I will be calling the vet. I did my Google homework on the doxycycline. One article said it should not be used when kidney/liver ailments are present. Poor Pauley has renal issues. I wonder if she even looked at the chart.

I will look for the l-lysine today. I wonder if Sprouts carries it  Is there a difference between human and feline varieties?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> I found some Clavamox in the fridge with an expiration date of 11/15.  I looked at the label. It was Boo's
> 
> I will be calling the vet. I did my Google homework on the doxycycline. One article said it should not be used when kidney/liver ailments are present. Poor Pauley has renal issues. I wonder if she even looked at the chart.
> 
> I will look for the l-lysine today. I wonder if Sprouts carries it  Is there a difference between human and feline varieties?



The Mox drops only last about 2 weeks after they are mixed with water, so unless it was a pill or still powder in the bottle, it needs to be tossed.

I get my Lysine at the people store (Vitamin Cottage/Natural Grocers).  The one I get is in capsules that I can sprinkle on the food or mix in with can stuff.  I had to search for something that didn't have any flavors added, since the cats aren't likely to want fruity or minty flavors.  The big box stores only had tablets or caplets and no powders.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> The Mox drops only last about 2 weeks after they are mixed with water, so unless it was a pill or still powder in the bottle, it needs to be tossed.
> 
> I get my Lysine at the people store (Vitamin Cottage/Natural Grocers).  The one I get is in capsules that I can sprinkle on the food or mix in with can stuff.  I had to search for something that didn't have any flavors added, since the cats aren't likely to want fruity or minty flavors.  The big box stores only had tablets or caplets and no powders.





Thank you


----------



## poopsie

WE could use some  prayers and good thoughts................i haven't seen Miss Adrian for two days. I always worry that she has gotten shut in somewhere. i walked the property the last two nights calling for her. Thank you


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> WE could use some  prayers and good thoughts................i haven't seen Miss Adrian for two days. I always worry that she has gotten shut in somewhere. i walked the property the last two nights calling for her. Thank you



prayers for Miss Adrian, I hope she comes home soon. My little feral guy does this sometimes and it makes me so anxious....Miss Adrian will get extra foods and loves when she comes home


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> prayers for Miss Adrian, I hope she comes home soon. My little feral guy does this sometimes and it makes me so anxious....Miss Adrian will get extra foods and loves when she comes home




Thank you 

She has done this before, but I always worry. Dealing with ferals can only be as easy as they let it be.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> Thank you
> 
> She has done this before, but I always worry. Dealing with ferals can only be as easy as they let it be.



exactly! Gingercat didn't come "home" for almost 3 weeks one time, he came back finally looking a bit skinny and scruffy. The day he returned he ate 3 cans of wet food and 2 bowls of dry! I just kept feeding him until he did a nice cat stretch and took off for a nap  I hope Adrian comes home soon


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> WE could use some  prayers and good thoughts................i haven't seen Miss Adrian for two days. I always worry that she has gotten shut in somewhere. i walked the property the last two nights calling for her. Thank you



Come Home Miss Adrian.  Your dinner is waiting and Aunty Poopsie is getting worried about you.  We know you are a wild thing, but worry about you anyways.  Please come home.


----------



## buzzytoes

Come home Adrian!!


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Come Home Miss Adrian.  Your dinner is waiting and Aunty Poopsie is getting worried about you.  We know you are a wild thing, but worry about you anyways.  Please come home.





buzzytoes said:


> Come home Adrian!!





Thank you!  

That is what I tell DBF----that I always worry anyways. I know she knows how to take care of herself, but she is an itty little thing who is getting older. So many things can happen


----------



## buzzytoes

Just a little morning pick me up. Went to go let out some dogs this morning and my client has a new titten! She wanted nothing to do with me at first, then finally came and sniffed my jacket but that was about it.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Just a little morning pick me up. Went to go let out some dogs this morning and my client has a new titten! She wanted nothing to do with me at first, then finally came and sniffed my jacket but that was about it.





A tabby!!!!!! 



More good news----Miss Adrian showed up this morning. She had schmutz in her whiskers and polished off FIVE servings of wet food. I wonder where she goes...............


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> More good news----Miss Adrian showed up this morning. She had schmutz in her whiskers and polished off FIVE servings of wet food. I wonder where she goes...............



:rockettes:


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

hello everyone! Quick question to all of you cat parents out there. Theres this cat that hangs around my job and I feel kinda bad for him..Poor fella seems under 1 yrs old and I know he has to be cold as winter is approaching. I've been feeding him whenever I go to work but wonder how hes doing when Im off..Do you guys think I should take him home? I already have a cat and she literally hates other animals like other cats and dogs..Last  time I brought another cat home I swear Princess was about to attack me I was kind of scared no joking here really


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Also my cat is strictly indoors she doesn't even like when I bring her to my car. So Im not sure if the cat from my work would get used to the indoor life.


----------



## buzzytoes

tua said:


> hello everyone! Quick question to all of you cat parents out there. Theres this cat that hangs around my job and I feel kinda bad for him..Poor fella seems under 1 yrs old and I know he has to be cold as winter is approaching. I've been feeding him whenever I go to work but wonder how hes doing when Im off..Do you guys think I should take him home? I already have a cat and she literally hates other animals like other cats and dogs..Last  time I brought another cat home I swear Princess was about to attack me I was kind of scared no joking here really



If you don't want to take him home, you can make him a cat house out of a rubbermaid tub so he has someplace warm to go in the winter time. There are lots of instructions on the internet or Pinterest. 

If you do decide to bring him home, I would suggest locking him in a room for a couple days to get him used to your home, and get Princess used to his smell. You can put a blanket in with him to get his scent on it, then bring it out to her and let her smell it. Give her treats when she goes near the door to his room or whatever has his smell on it so that she starts associating him with good things. Sometimes they will come around quickly, sometimes it will take a couple weeks.


----------



## buzzytoes

tua said:


> Also my cat is strictly indoors she doesn't even like when I bring her to my car. So Im not sure if the cat from my work would get used to the indoor life.



As young as he is, the new cat would likely adjust. Sometimes they are a little annoying while they adjust but you just have to learn to ignore the meows.


----------



## poopsie

I am always rescuing strays. Occasionally the older ones forget where they came from and get hissy when new ones are introduced. Eventually they find their own spots. They may never grow to like each other but for the most part they manage to coexist. Of course they know they have no choice as I would never choose not to bring another needy soul into the flock.


----------



## dusty paws

^we have a stray in our yard. i've been leaving some food out for her and would like to make a shelter for her since we are supposed to get a lot of rain this winter.


----------



## buzzytoes

So super bummed today. My very first client for my petsitting business just texted me to let me know they lost one of their kitties yesterday. He had been having thyroid issues, had been on various medications, and none seemed to be helping. When I would let myself into their apartment he would run straight to the sliding door and wait for me to open it so he could stare out the screen door. He was a big ol' orange tomcat and super mellow. Play hard at the Bridge Jinx, I will surely miss seeing you this weekend when I visit your sisters.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> So super bummed today. My very first client for my petsitting business just texted me to let me know they lost one of their kitties yesterday. He had been having thyroid issues, had been on various medications, and none seemed to be helping. When I would let myself into their apartment he would run straight to the sliding door and wait for me to open it so he could stare out the screen door. He was a big ol' orange tomcat and super mellow. Play hard at the Bridge Jinx, I will surely miss seeing you this weekend when I visit your sisters.




What wretched news  I am so sorry   hugs for you and Jinx's people


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> What wretched news  I am so sorry   hugs for you and Jinx's people



I ended up talking to her on the phone after I posted and they think he threw a clot. Happened at home so it was very traumatic for everyone. They leave Friday night for a couple weeks and I offered to pick up his ashes if they go that route. Felt bad cuz I made her cry but she said that would probably be a good option to have me do it. I just hate the thought of them feeling like he is sitting alone at the vet when he could be at home.


----------



## leasul2003

I just realized I haven't been on here in a long time. Things have been crazy busy lately. I spend a lot of time at the cat shelter I started volunteering for a year ago. I've somehow managed to not bring home any new family members, but it's been tough. I've fallen in love several times, but then they get adopted and I fall in love all over again. 

Here's a couple recent pics of my own babies. Jaspie says Happy New Year. He and Bella are getting along much better and occasionally even share my lap.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> I just realized I haven't been on here in a long time. Things have been crazy busy lately. I spend a lot of time at the cat shelter I started volunteering for a year ago. I've somehow managed to not bring home any new family members, but it's been tough. I've fallen in love several times, but then they get adopted and I fall in love all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple recent pics of my own babies. Jaspie says Happy New Year. He and Bella are getting along much better and occasionally even share my lap.




Gaaah the cuteness! Jaspie, you are a cutie-patootie [emoji173]&#65039;
I need that collar for Mr Ruben!
Good to see you back, leasul.


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> I just realized I haven't been on here in a long time. Things have been crazy busy lately. I spend a lot of time at the cat shelter I started volunteering for a year ago. I've somehow managed to not bring home any new family members, but it's been tough. I've fallen in love several times, but then they get adopted and I fall in love all over again.
> 
> Here's a couple recent pics of my own babies. Jaspie says Happy New Year. He and Bella are getting along much better and occasionally even share my lap.






That collar!!!! That face!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Omg Jasper in a collar is the most handsome thing ever!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg so freaking cute jasper!

I need to check in here more often.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I just realized I haven't been on here in a long time. Things have been crazy busy lately. I spend a lot of time at the cat shelter I started volunteering for a year ago. I've somehow managed to not bring home any new family members, but it's been tough. I've fallen in love several times, but then they get adopted and I fall in love all over again.
> 
> Here's a couple recent pics of my own babies. Jaspie says Happy New Year. He and Bella are getting along much better and occasionally even share my lap.



Hey Mr. Jaspie! you sure do look kyootes in your fancy collar! omg he looks like a baby version of my Tuck!




Happy New Year Leasul!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Hey Mr. Jaspie! you sure do look kyootes in your fancy collar! omg he looks like a baby version of my Tuck!
> 
> View attachment 3246179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Leasul!




Eep! Tucker! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Eep! Tucker! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Tucky says hay hay ms. Clever


----------



## leasul2003

Thanks all! I can't believe that Jaspie is 2 yrs old now! He's finally starting to calm down some. He and Bella are getting along much better now.  Jaspie wants to cuddle with her, but she is leery of him because he also sometimes still wants to torture her too. Here's a rare shot of them together.


----------



## buzzytoes

Picked up Diablo's remains today. Good to have him back home but it adds a bit of sadness to the day.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Picked up Diablo's remains today. Good to have him back home but it adds a bit of sadness to the day.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Picked up Diablo's remains today. Good to have him back home but it adds a bit of sadness to the day.




Aww buzzy - sending you a big {{{hug}}}


----------



## dusty paws

sending you some love buzzy.


----------



## dusty paws

and look... my two loafs getting closer!


----------



## pixiejenna

leasul2003 said:


> Thanks all! I can't believe that Jaspie is 2 yrs old now! He's finally starting to calm down some. He and Bella are getting along much better now.  Jaspie wants to cuddle with her, but she is leery of him because he also sometimes still wants to torture her too. Here's a rare shot of them together.



OMG I can't believe that he's 2 already! And that they snuggle now 







buzzytoes said:


> Picked up Diablo's remains today. Good to have him back home but it adds a bit of sadness to the day.






I'm so sorry for your loss *hugs*.




dusty paws said:


> and look... my two loafs getting closer!



Awe so chunky love it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Picked up Diablo's remains today. Good to have him back home but it adds a bit of sadness to the day.


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> Thanks all! I can't believe that Jaspie is 2 yrs old now! He's finally starting to calm down some. He and Bella are getting along much better now.  Jaspie wants to cuddle with her, but she is leery of him because he also sometimes still wants to torture her too. Here's a rare shot of them together.




Awwwwwww they are even sharing their hooman 



buzzytoes said:


> Picked up Diablo's remains today. Good to have him back home but it adds a bit of sadness to the day.




Welcome home sweetie 



dusty paws said:


> and look... my two loafs getting closer!




OMG! Love it!


----------



## Ladybug09

So ladies, I have a couple of situations going on here. I apologize in advance for the long post. I didn't realize it was going to be this long. Let me know if I should probably create another thread.

First situation I have a dog, Yorkie, and since we went down south he has been having the persistent ichies. I think it's a combination of the too warm weather combined with the dew/damp during the holiday season. I've since washed him many times, but he's still persistently itchy. Prior to the body itching, around Thanksgiving, he had a yeast infection in one ear ( he has one floppy ear). My vet prescribed  an ear cleanser and Memotamax, and it seemed to work, but he is still shaking his head. I've looked inside the ear and there is no brown residue, I cleaned it out with the cleanser the vet gave me, and still no residue comes out.  I'm going to clean his ears again, start back with the medicine to see if this solves some of the head shaking.

For the skin I would like to thank Buzzy toes for bringing Zymox to my attention. I just ordered some off of Amazon and hope that this will solve the skin itching issue.

Second situation:
Very long story that I won't go into here, but the short of it, I believe that my grand uncle was financially scam, that resulted in him getting in behind and his friend at his senior living facility. He showed up at a cousin's house and they allow them to stay for two weeks while they were locating his children. He show it up with just the clothes on his back and his kitty cat.

One of his daughters took him in, but she did not allow him to take the cat. As a result he had to leave the kitty behind with the Cousin he was staying with. She, the cousin  really wanted to keep the cat, but unfortunately Pretty Face was being very territorial and aggressive with her cat.

 I literally just found out this entire story LAST NIGHT and as happenstance would have it they just took the kitty to the shelter (no kill) that night. She and I have spoken and this morning she called the shelter to get the cat back. The shelter told her that the cat is in quarantine, and she could not pick the cat up for 3 days. 

Well I maybe not be able to help my grand uncle in any other way, but it is my intention to get the cat sent to me (I am footing all the bills). She told me that he, my Grand Uncle had been strong up until he had to leave the cat behind and then he broke down crying, & I know how much his kitty means to him. So now I'm in the process of trying to get that paperwork on the cat, get the cat flown to me, and any other additional things that I have to do.

The cat is in Pttsbgh PA and I am in the DC metro area. If he does not have the vet paperwork up to date, the Cousin in Pttsbgh is going to get the cat, take it to a vetco to get it up to date on all shots, take it to her private vet for health cert, and then we are going to try to ship the cat via American Airlines. I do know that they have some pet caravans, and shipping companies but I am trying not to break the bank.

I've been wanting to get a cat for quite a while, but all of my friends and family keep telling me not to, for example when dating what if your significant other is allergic to the cat excetera excetera excetera. I guess this is my way of getting a cat in the non traditional way! 

I have not had a cat in quite some years, so I've been researching online how to integrate the cat with in my household as I have a dog, an eight-year-old large is your key who is very calm and does not exhibit a prey instinct. I've been researching foods, litters, and other stuff. 

So much info is out there, so any advice is appreciated. Thanks for listening to me and I will keep u up to date whether I get Pretty Face Down here with me.

*Note, the Cousin and I have not told my grand uncle that we are doing this, just in case all of this falls through. He knows that I am an animal lover and we are close enough that he would be okay with her coming to me. Also, if at some point his kids get him financially situated, if he is able to have his cat again, I am willing to reunite him with her.


----------



## buzzytoes

My dog has come down with the itchies as well. She just went to the vet Saturday and now I swear the other one is itching. At any rate the vet said her skin was not flaky or red, so Benadryl twice a day for two weeks to see if it subsides. Benadryl is safe but call your vet to get the doseage since your guy is so little. Hope the Zymox helps his ear!

For kitty - if you have a spare room, put her in there first for a few days. Go in there and spend time with her, but keeping her in there will let her get used to the smells and sounds while giving her time to get used to things. Bring a blanket with the dog's smell if you can and vice versa for your pup. When you let her out , make sure she has places she can jump to to get away from the dog. The usually like to observe from up above. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ladybug I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle being scammed.   that poor kitty getting shuffled around like that must be rough on her. If she does come your way enjoy your time with her. Why would your friends/family tell you not to do it because what ifs. Because a potential SO might be allergic too them really?!? What kind of nonsense is that? Especially if they know you to be a animal lover. Fingers crossed it works out one way or another where she'll end up in a family members home with a possibility of being reunited with her daddy. I'm sure that will be a great relief to him to know she's with loved ones, especially when he's probably down/embarrassed by the situation he's currently in.


----------



## Rami00

Love this thread. My dog (12 weeks) hates the leash. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Please help. Here is my baby trying my hat on. .


----------



## Rami00

buzzytoes said:


> Picked up Diablo's remains today. Good to have him back home but it adds a bit of sadness to the day.



awww I know how you feel. Sending you big warm hugs  :kiss:


----------



## Ladybug09

pixiejenna said:


> Ladybug I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle being scammed.   that poor kitty getting shuffled around like that must be rough on her. If she does come your way enjoy your time with her. Why would your friends/family tell you not to do it because what ifs. Because a potential SO might be allergic too them really?!? What kind of nonsense is that? Especially if they know you to be a animal lover. Fingers crossed it works out one way or another where she'll end up in a family members home with a possibility of being reunited with her daddy. I'm sure that will be a great relief to him to know she's with loved ones, especially when he's probably down/embarrassed by the situation he's currently in.



Hey sorry I wasn't clear. I meant over the years my family and friends have mentioned potential allergies  to potential future significant others as  a reason  No one is saying that about this a cat. My mom is super supportive of me getting this kitty. She's even offered to help pay half of the cost that I end up putting out.

It was his daughter who wouldn't allow him to keep his kitty at her house.


----------



## buzzytoes

Rami00 said:


> Love this thread. My dog (12 weeks) hates the leash. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Please help. Here is my baby trying my hat on. .



What a cutie!!! My best suggestion is leave the leash on when you are just hanging out at home. Keep treats nearby and every once in awhile give it a gentle tug and tell him to come. Give him treats when he does so that he starts associating the leash with good things. At 12 weeks he is still figuring out what he can and cannot get away with so just be consistent.


----------



## Rami00

buzzytoes said:


> What a cutie!!! My best suggestion is leave the leash on when you are just hanging out at home. Keep treats nearby and every once in awhile give it a gentle tug and tell him to come. Give him treats when he does so that he starts associating the leash with good things. At 12 weeks he is still figuring out what he can and cannot get away with so just be consistent.



Thank you so much, I will try it out..keep you posted


----------



## buzzytoes

So about 1 AM last night I awoke to a horrible yowl next to my ear. Like almost a scream, it sounded painful. My first thought was "oh god he's throwing a clot" followed by "how is DH still snoring througn this??" One yowl, Teddy seems fine and lays back down. About 15-30 mins later (as I am just about asleep) he makes the same god awful noise. He seemed a little disoriented - like he couldn't figure out if he wanted to go somewhere or lay back down. Eventually he settled down, woke up this morning and everything was fine and he ate his breakfast like normal. Anyone have any similar experiences? He is 18 (19 in April) and has had some strokes/neurological issues in the past. The most recent was just a few months ago when he may have had a little seizure. It was a sound I have never heard come from him before and it freaked me right out.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> So about 1 AM last night I awoke to a horrible yowl next to my ear. Like almost a scream, it sounded painful. My first thought was "oh god he's throwing a clot" followed by "how is DH still snoring througn this??" One yowl, Teddy seems fine and lays back down. About 15-30 mins later (as I am just about asleep) he makes the same god awful noise. He seemed a little disoriented - like he couldn't figure out if he wanted to go somewhere or lay back down. Eventually he settled down, woke up this morning and everything was fine and he ate his breakfast like normal. Anyone have any similar experiences? He is 18 (19 in April) and has had some strokes/neurological issues in the past. The most recent was just a few months ago when he may have had a little seizure. It was a sound I have never heard come from him before and it freaked me right out.




Poor Teddy. I wonder...it sounds like he might've had another stroke, buzzy. How is he now? Sending you both big {{{hugs}}}


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Poor Teddy. I wonder...it sounds like he might've had another stroke, buzzy. How is he now? Sending you both big {{{hugs}}}



That's kind of what I was thinking. He is fine, sleeping upstairs, which is how he spends most of his day anymore. The day he doesn't eat his breakfast will be the day I know he is done, but he ate this morning like normal.


----------



## buzzytoes

So apparently DH heard it the second time. He says it sounded like the weird "roar" he did about a year ago. Apparently we have different ideas about what constitutes a roar.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking. He is fine, sleeping upstairs, which is how he spends most of his day anymore. The day he doesn't eat his breakfast will be the day I know he is done, but he ate this morning like normal.




Lol at the eating - reminding me of Norton and Gerbil...
When is Teddy due another vet check? Hopefully someone with more experience with strokes will chime in...
Glad he is back to normal! Scritchies from Aunty clever!


----------



## buzzytoes

I tend to not take them to the vet unless they are having problems. Since all three of them were all seniors and indoor cats, we didn't have many issues. I have contemplated getting his blood done just for routine measures, but at the same time I think I am scared to do so because I don't want to come back with anything wrong! He still eats, drink, uses the litter box, and hasn't lost any noticeable weight. Wayyyyyy back when he had his very first episode we had an MRI (at the human's University hospital no less) done and it showed no signs of stroke, so I have just kind of taken his episodes with a grain of salt. Now with this episode last night, I am again wondering if I should put him down or let him keep trucking along. Darius and Diablo were both very obvious, but they also had physical issues. Not sure what to do with brain issues.


----------



## Cindi

Sometimes senior cats vocalize because they are getting a bit senile. Maggie used to yowl every now and then and look around. She would come running when you called her. Hopefully it is just old age.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Sometimes senior cats vocalize because they are getting a bit senile. Maggie used to yowl every now and then and look around. She would come running when you called her. Hopefully it is just old age.



This wasn't his typical howl. He does that lost howl more than plenty! Mind you he can't hear and has only gotten louder in the last few years. This was more of a strangled sounding scream. I am assuming he woke himself up doing it but who knows. I cannot figure out what to google for best results. Cat screaming just results in typical kitty sounds, strokes all say they are pretty much undetectable in cats, and I don't know if it was a seizure like he had in August. It is the pits getting old and being a medical mystery.


----------



## buzzytoes

Got home last night and Teddy was his normal, senile self. He has an appt for Saturday for a checkup at the very least. Most likely blood work too. I don't want these episodes to just get closer and closer together until one takes him completely. If the cause is revealed in his bloodwork then I would rather know so that I can send him to the Bridge on his own time. Hoping the vet at least has some ideas of what is going on.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Got home last night and Teddy was his normal, senile self. He has an appt for Saturday for a checkup at the very least. Most likely blood work too. I don't want these episodes to just get closer and closer together until one takes him completely. If the cause is revealed in his bloodwork then I would rather know so that I can send him to the Bridge on his own time. Hoping the vet at least has some ideas of what is going on.




I am glad today was a good day for him. Hugs and scritchies little man. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## buzzytoes

This is the face of a tortured soul. Temp taken, blood drawn, bladder expressed, and hated every minute. We are looking at kidney disease, late stage three or early four. Still waiting on the pee test. Apparently it can cause high blood pressure, which can cause the funky pupil size I have noticed and the seizures, so that would explain some stuff! All his life he has been a big guy, weighing in at 18-20 lbs and today he weighs only 10 lbs. I was rather shocked when I put him on the scale cuz he still looks big. Poor Tedzilla!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> This is the face of a tortured soul. Temp taken, blood drawn, bladder expressed, and hated every minute. We are looking at kidney disease, late stage three or early four. Still waiting on the pee test. Apparently it can cause high blood pressure, which can cause the funky pupil size I have noticed and the seizures, so that would explain some stuff! All his life he has been a big guy, weighing in at 18-20 lbs and today he weighs only 10 lbs. I was rather shocked when I put him on the scale cuz he still looks big. Poor Tedzilla!!




Awww Teddy, that poor widdle face. Make sure Mum gives you lots of cuddles to make up for all teh indignities you have suffered today.
Keeping my fingers crossed his condition can be managed with meds, buzzy.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> This is the face of a tortured soul. Temp taken, blood drawn, bladder expressed, and hated every minute. We are looking at kidney disease, late stage three or early four. Still waiting on the pee test. Apparently it can cause high blood pressure, which can cause the funky pupil size I have noticed and the seizures, so that would explain some stuff! All his life he has been a big guy, weighing in at 18-20 lbs and today he weighs only 10 lbs. I was rather shocked when I put him on the scale cuz he still looks big. Poor Tedzilla!!





Going through this with Pauley.  I know what you mean about the weight. Pauley feels heavy, but when they shaved him down to remove mats there was no kitty under there 
He eats like a horse though so I just let him be and give him his meds.


----------



## buzzytoes

They sent him home with a pill that I have already forgotten the name of (starts with an N) and recheck his blood in a month to see how he is doing. And I will start him on some Rx kidney food. Wet food so he will be thrilled.


----------



## jennlt

Rami00 said:


> Love this thread. My dog (12 weeks) hates the leash. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Please help. Here is my baby trying my hat on. .


Hi Rami! Congratulations on your beautiful new baby! What a sweet face!

I also would give my dog a treat before I put the leash on him as a puppy. I would hold the leash and the treat in my same hand because dogs have such an acute sense of smell; this will help him associate one with the other.And, of course, lots of baby talk and encouragement always helps!

HTH


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> This is the face of a tortured soul. Temp taken, blood drawn, bladder expressed, and hated every minute. We are looking at kidney disease, late stage three or early four. Still waiting on the pee test. Apparently it can cause high blood pressure, which can cause the funky pupil size I have noticed and the seizures, so that would explain some stuff! All his life he has been a big guy, weighing in at 18-20 lbs and today he weighs only 10 lbs. I was rather shocked when I put him on the scale cuz he still looks big. Poor Tedzilla!!



Aww poor Teddy had one heck of a rough day. I hope  the meds they gave you help him feel better. It's always sad to see a cat loose weight it just makes your heart break to know he's half the size he used to be. &#128546;


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> Going through this with Pauley.  I know what you mean about the weight. Pauley feels heavy, but when they shaved him down to remove mats there was no kitty under there
> He eats like a horse though so I just let him be and give him his meds.




How old is Pauley and how long has he had kidney disease? I am trying to google symptoms of stage four so that I know what to watch for but it seems like there really are no answers. He probably drinks more than normal, but not excessive. That and the weight loss are the only noticeable things, but like the doctor mentioned yesterday I wonder if he has high blood pressure as well and that is what is causing his seizure/stroke/episodes. I won't go so far as to give him sub q fluids, because at nearly 19 I feel like his body is just old and tired and I don't want to prolong that. It's rather unsettling to think he is basically being poisoned to death though since his kidneys can't filter like they are supposed to.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> How old is Pauley and how long has he had kidney disease? I am trying to google symptoms of stage four so that I know what to watch for but it seems like there really are no answers. He probably drinks more than normal, but not excessive. That and the weight loss are the only noticeable things, but like the doctor mentioned yesterday I wonder if he has high blood pressure as well and that is what is causing his seizure/stroke/episodes. I won't go so far as to give him sub q fluids, because at nearly 19 I feel like his body is just old and tired and I don't want to prolong that. It's rather unsettling to think he is basically being poisoned to death though since his kidneys can't filter like they are supposed to.



Aw sorry buzzy; I only know severe chronic renal failure in one of my dogs; he drank a lot of water and peed extremely excessively.  Had to wear a belly band and that didn't even help, had to remove the rug in the room he spent his time in.

I have had acute renal failure in 2 cats (poorly bred litter mates).  That was a whole 'nother story.

Good luck with keeping your kitty comfortable as long as possible...


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> Aw sorry buzzy; I only know severe chronic renal failure in one of my dogs; he drank a lot of water and peed extremely excessively.  Had to wear a belly band and that didn't even help, had to remove the rug in the room he spent his time in.
> 
> I have had acute renal failure in 2 cats (poorly bred litter mates).  That was a whole 'nother story.
> 
> Good luck with keeping your kitty comfortable as long as possible...



Thanks. If he was a younger guy I would be pulling out all the stops, but I don't think it is fair to him at his age. Mostly I just want to make sure he is comfortable.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Thanks. If he was a younger guy I would be pulling out all the stops, but I don't think it is fair to him at his age. Mostly I just want to make sure he is comfortable.



I think you are taking the right path


----------



## dusty paws

Can I get some good thoughts? Jax has gone a handful of times outside the box the last few days. Use the box warm fuzzy thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Cindi

Come on Jax and be a good boy. Have you every tried Cat Attract litter? I never have but I heard it works well.






dusty paws said:


> Can I get some good thoughts? Jax has gone a handful of times outside the box the last few days. Use the box warm fuzzy thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## dusty paws

I had run out of the cat attract and picked more up yesterday. Hoping it's either that, my FIL staying with us, or the wind banging the side gate all night


----------



## inspiredgem

buzzytoes said:


> How old is Pauley and how long has he had kidney disease? I am trying to google symptoms of stage four so that I know what to watch for but it seems like there really are no answers. He probably drinks more than normal, but not excessive. That and the weight loss are the only noticeable things, but like the doctor mentioned yesterday I wonder if he has high blood pressure as well and that is what is causing his seizure/stroke/episodes. I won't go so far as to give him sub q fluids, because at nearly 19 I feel like his body is just old and tired and I don't want to prolong that. It's rather unsettling to think he is basically being poisoned to death though since his kidneys can't filter like they are supposed to.



Hi Buzzy,
I'm sorry to hear that about your baby.  I went through this many years ago with my 9 year old cat Rossi.  She was diagnosed with Stage 4 renal failure and I was told that she only had a few weeks to a month to live.  A friend had recommended that I go to this site http://www.felinecrf.org   I found it to be extremely helpful and with the advice I received, an excellent vet and a cat with a very strong will to live, I was able to spend another year with Rossi.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Jax it's okay to be a normal guy now. You are in your furever home and don't need to worry! Go in the box like a regular kitty!


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> Can I get some good thoughts? Jax has gone a handful of times outside the box the last few days. Use the box warm fuzzy thoughts would be appreciated.



Coming your way...


----------



## dusty paws

thanks all. paws and fingers crossed.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Can I get some good thoughts? Jax has gone a handful of times outside the box the last few days. Use the box warm fuzzy thoughts would be appreciated.




Oh Jax...
Have you tried one of these?
http://www.a-house-full-of-cats.com/spiritessences.html


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Oh Jax...
> Have you tried one of these?
> http://www.a-house-full-of-cats.com/spiritessences.html



thanks clever - i will look at ordering some of that.

he had been downstairs since DH fed him, then came bolting upstairs, under the bed, pooped, and darted back off. so i'm not sure if he got spooked or what.

fingers crossed the new batch of cat attract i put down this morning helps.


----------



## lorihmatthews

dusty paws said:


> I had run out of the cat attract and picked more up yesterday. Hoping it's either that, my FIL staying with us, or the wind banging the side gate all night


 
Probably a combination of it all. It sounds like he gets spooked easily when his environment changes. I'm sure he will settle down once your FIL leaves.


----------



## buzzytoes

lorihmatthews said:


> Probably a combination of it all. It sounds like he gets spooked easily when his environment changes. I'm sure he will settle down once your FIL leaves.



How is your new kitty settling in?


----------



## lorihmatthews

buzzytoes said:


> How is your new kitty settling in?


 
I am picking him up this weekend! So very excited, because my other male Persian (Heathcliff) is just dying for a playmate. My old lady Persian (Kitten) is way too old to bother with Heathcliff. He keeps trying and she is just not having it. 


The new rescue is only 3, and Heathcliff is 5, so they should be pretty well matched.


----------



## dusty paws

Sigh woke up to scattered pebbles this morning. Plugged in a feliway downstairs ... Ordering more. FIL leaves today so hopefully that helps. Sigh... We went two months!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Sigh woke up to scattered pebbles this morning. Plugged in a feliway downstairs ... Ordering more. FIL leaves today so hopefully that helps. Sigh... We went two months!




I wonder what started him up again? LV has a theory that the change of season can sometimes upset the delicate widdle (pun not intended lol) balance of their lives... *sigh* I hope this is just a temporary setback, dusty...


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> I wonder what started him up again? LV has a theory that the change of season can sometimes upset the delicate widdle (pun not intended lol) balance of their lives... *sigh* I hope this is just a temporary setback, dusty...



I don't know clever, i wish i knew. but there was intense fighting in our back yard last night.. sounded like racoons. was horrible so I know that spooked him. but he was fine with my SIL in here... maybe he just doesn't like FIL in here? not too sure.

it was the same thing as the night before - hauling upstairs, then one under the bed, next to the bed.. and downstairs. and then bolting back down.

might just replace all the boxes with cat attract litter and order some of the jackson galaxy stuff too. le sigh.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> I don't know clever, i wish i knew. but there was intense fighting in our back yard last night.. sounded like racoons. was horrible so I know that spooked him. but he was fine with my SIL in here... maybe he just doesn't like FIL in here? not too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> it was the same thing as the night before - hauling upstairs, then one under the bed, next to the bed.. and downstairs. and then bolting back down.
> 
> 
> 
> might just replace all the boxes with cat attract litter and order some of the jackson galaxy stuff too. le sigh.




I forget, dusty - did you try him yet on Zylkene?


----------



## dusty paws

clever, i will order some. it's only been happening in the morning. he had used a box yesterday (sad i can tell the difference, huh) but dh just messaged me to say he heard him scurrying around and found pieces around.


----------



## buzzytoes

Starting tomorrow I am pet sitting for a pig!! I am so excited I might just spend hours with him. He even has his own Instagram!! HammyHamilton_thepig Yesterday was our meet and greet and by the time I was ready to leave he was snuggled up in my lap. He is beyond cute and I am hoping to get some great pics and video to share.


----------



## dusty paws

No accidents yesterday but found two nuggets this morning. Sigh!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> No accidents yesterday but found two nuggets this morning. Sigh!




Maybe it's something in the air. I found a nugget in the kitchen, then another on the bedroom crapet. *sigh*


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Starting tomorrow I am pet sitting for a pig!! I am so excited I might just spend hours with him. He even has his own Instagram!! HammyHamilton_thepig Yesterday was our meet and greet and by the time I was ready to leave he was snuggled up in my lap. He is beyond cute and I am hoping to get some great pics and video to share.




buzzy, how exciting! I am looking forward to those photos [emoji4] I love piggies.


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Maybe it's something in the air. I found a nugget in the kitchen, then another on the bedroom crapet. *sigh*



ugh i know.. one on the sofa (on a blanket thank god) then one near the box. so something is clearly freaking him out.

i'll try shuttering all the windows, i dumped more cat attractant in the litter and will bring up another pan tonight.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hammy had no interest in cuddles this morning. He was quite pissed at me for making him go outside in the cold to potty. We had a couple rounds around the table and some noisy squeals before he finally went outside. I hope the neighbors did not think I was murdering him.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Hammy had no interest in cuddles this morning. He was quite pissed at me for making him go outside in the cold to potty. We had a couple rounds around the table and some noisy squeals before he finally went outside. I hope the neighbors did not think I was murdering him.




Gah, the cuteness!! O hai, Hammy!


----------



## buzzytoes

Totally going to blow this thread up this weekend with pics of Hammy. Here is his mohawk.


----------



## dusty paws

buzzy is he litterbox trained? how does this work? ahahahah


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Totally going to blow this thread up this weekend with pics of Hammy. Here is his mohawk.



omg that is amazing! I love Hammy's hawk!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Totally going to blow this thread up this weekend with pics of Hammy. Here is his mohawk.




Ohemmcheese he has a Mohawk. I.want.a.piggie.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> buzzy is he litterbox trained? how does this work? ahahahah



He used to be litter box trained but now he goes outside. That is why he got angry at me this morning because it was cold and he didn't want to go! He has a little crated area kind of like a dog that has blankies for him to snuggle, and a box of rocks for him to root around in.


----------



## dusty paws

i'm starting to wonder if it's a poop problem. he will suddenly get up, dash and hide... drop one... dash again.. and another. it's pretty hard - i'm contemplating pulling up the dry food and just feeding them wet food.

i wish i knew what was troubling him.


----------



## whateve

http://pagesix.com/2016/02/11/tortoise-sex-interrupts-fashion-show/


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> i'm starting to wonder if it's a poop problem. he will suddenly get up, dash and hide... drop one... dash again.. and another. it's pretty hard - i'm contemplating pulling up the dry food and just feeding them wet food.
> 
> i wish i knew what was troubling him.




Does he drink much water, dusty? Just thinking, if it's dry...
Maybe it's worth a temporary swap to the wet food to see if that makes a difference. Poor little guy...


----------



## buzzytoes

Good Morning Purse Forum Ladies!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Good Morning Purse Forum Ladies!!




Those teefs [emoji173]&#65039; Are you smiling at us, Hammy?


----------



## buzzytoes

This morning was the first time he did not snap at me, so I am going with smile!


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Does he drink much water, dusty? Just thinking, if it's dry...
> Maybe it's worth a temporary swap to the wet food to see if that makes a difference. Poor little guy...



i'm going to keep adding water to his wet food.. and the drops you suggested came in. fingers crossed.. nothing yet today.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> i'm going to keep adding water to his wet food.. and the drops you suggested came in. fingers crossed.. nothing yet today.



Have you tried 'Actilax' or 'Lactulose'? You can pick them up from the pharmacy... bennett has dry stools and constipation issues.... DH calls them "little black pearls"  poor Bennett?

Bennett has about 7mls (which is in the high range because he hes been on it for 8 years). I believe the starting dose is around 3mls then adjust up or down.  How it works is that it draws moisture from the bowel into the stool and lubricates it so they can evacuate more easily. 

 My vet recommended this to us and not products like Catlax which are petroleum-based waxes.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> i'm starting to wonder if it's a poop problem. he will suddenly get up, dash and hide... drop one... dash again.. and another. it's pretty hard - i'm contemplating pulling up the dry food and just feeding them wet food.
> 
> i wish i knew what was troubling him.



Canned pumpkin (not the pie filling with spices) can also help with hard poops.  I used it for one of mine that had really hard poops, but wasn't able to use any of the laxative products due to other health issues.  Some people have also mentioned baby food squash can work, but I never tried it.  I did get the Libby brand because it has the least sodium of the options in the grocery store.

For Willy, I would mix about a tablespoon into his can food.  He liked the pumpkin plain, so the amount wasn't critical.  I think the fiber matter in the pumpkin kept the poops from getting hard because the turds started to look more flexible like the pumpkin after he had been on it for a while.  It doesn't make runny poop like a laxative or stool softener would do either, so it can help if they have the opposite problems and you want to firm things up..


----------



## dusty paws

thanks all for the recs - i'll see what  might work for him. my cat behaviorist said he might also have a sensitive stomach.

yesterday and this morning when i left for bed he was curled up in a box under our bed. last time that happened he popped out a day or so later and life went back to normal. fingers crossed.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> thanks all for the recs - i'll see what  might work for him. my cat behaviorist said he might also have a sensitive stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday and this morning when i left for bed he was curled up in a box under our bed. last time that happened he popped out a day or so later and life went back to normal. fingers crossed.




How is Jax doing, dusty?


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> How is Jax doing, dusty?



still having problems. i've upped his water, have been adding the jaxson galaxy drops, and have been playing with them more. he will suddenly just take off, drop one, keep running, and another.

going to get pumpkin today to try that.

he does use the box to pee - so there is that. i'm really wondering if all this time it's a stomach issue and not behavioral.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> still having problems. i've upped his water, have been adding the jaxson galaxy drops, and have been playing with them more. he will suddenly just take off, drop one, keep running, and another.
> 
> 
> 
> going to get pumpkin today to try that.
> 
> 
> 
> he does use the box to pee - so there is that. i'm really wondering if all this time it's a stomach issue and not behavioral.




I remember when Simon (RIP) and Fozzie were doing that, Stinky's Mum posted an interesting article on my thread - I'll see if I can find it. Poor Jax - poor you.

ETA as I wrote that, Clawed sat in my lap and departed quickly, leaving a small but stinky gift behind. Gah!


----------



## dusty paws

so he will eat pumpkin... fingers crossed it works.


----------



## buzzytoes

Paws crossed for Jax!


----------



## dusty paws

still really hard stool. vet recommended some miralax.

it has to be why he won't poop in the box. god i wish i could help him out more!


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> still really hard stool. vet recommended some miralax.
> 
> it has to be why he won't poop in the box. god i wish i could help him out more!



Is he "picking a spot" to go or does the poop just seem to fall out in various places?  I had a rescue once that was so full of stool it would fall out anywhere, on our laps, anywhere.  (and was hard)
The vet cleaned her out but she must have had some underlying bad condition as her heart stopped, they got it going but then the next day it stopped and they couldn't revive her.

Don't mean to worry you but have you had X-rays to see how full he is, perhaps?


----------



## dusty paws

chessmont said:


> Is he "picking a spot" to go or does the poop just seem to fall out in various places?  I had a rescue once that was so full of stool it would fall out anywhere, on our laps, anywhere.  (and was hard)
> The vet cleaned her out but she must have had some underlying bad condition as her heart stopped, they got it going but then the next day it stopped and they couldn't revive her.
> 
> Don't mean to worry you but have you had X-rays to see how full he is, perhaps?



thanks for this, chessmont. you aren't worrying me.

he just stopped using the box all of a sudden.. and then the random nuggets started happening. usually in the morning he will hop off the bed, run under it, drop one, run down stairs, drop another. he's not meowing or diong anything but running, stopping, running again. yesterday he peed in the box right in front of me so i know he knows where to go.

i will try the miralax and if that doesn't work we will  corral him to the vet.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> still really hard stool. vet recommended some miralax.
> 
> it has to be why he won't poop in the box. god i wish i could help him out more!



The pumpkin will take a few days to take full effect, and eventually the poops will start to have a texture more like the pumpkin than rocks.  I still think it might be worth taking him in for a check to see if he has something causing a backup in the colon.  

If he was worried about something and trying not to poop, they may be dropping because he has too much to hold back any longer.


----------



## dusty paws

been emailing with the vet, hopefully getting in soon.

guys i have to wonder if he has stomach problems. he will fart outloud. i've never had a cat do this. i'm wondering if he doesn't use the box because it just hurts and he's afraid?


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> been emailing with the vet, hopefully getting in soon.
> 
> guys i have to wonder if he has stomach problems. he will fart outloud. i've never had a cat do this. i'm wondering if he doesn't use the box because it just hurts and he's afraid?




Poor little Jax. If his poop gets impacted and difficult to pass, it would be painful I guess...fingers and paws crossed over here that the vet can help.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> been emailing with the vet, hopefully getting in soon.
> 
> guys i have to wonder if he has stomach problems. he will fart outloud. i've never had a cat do this. i'm wondering if he doesn't use the box because it just hurts and he's afraid?



the only kitty i've hard toot out loud was my feral Bella, once i got her eating some proper food for a week or so her bowel movements were better but previous to this she had problems going poo and would toot like an man....it was really sad and I felt bad for her but hearing a kitty literally fart was kind of funny when i think back on it 

I hope Jax feels better soon and his bowel issues get figured out.


----------



## Cindi

My Maggie used to fart out loud. She didn't have any bowel problems but even though she ate the same food as the rest of the cats she could clear the room with one toot. It was kinda funny.


----------



## dusty paws

i hope we can get him on a better food and it will help our problems.

thanks as always all for the love and support.


----------



## Cindi

I know we are talking about a cat but I just saw this.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I know we are talking about a cat but I just saw this.




Bwahaha genius!


----------



## buzzytoes

Is the pumpkin still not helping to soften his poop?? If he had to strain too hard, I would think he would make noise like when they urethra gets plugged and it hurts them to pee. Seems like it definitely wouldn't hurt to get xrays at this point if it is something you can afford.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm so excited I found a cat treat I can feed my boys! My one guy has IBM and is on a special food diet and we like to feed them the same food. It's freeze dried lamb liver at first they where unsure probably because of the weird texture but they tried it and ate everything I gave them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dusty paws

so we have good days and bad days. yesterday i didn't find anything.. then this morning i did.

his stool is softer, but still sometimes hard. i'm waiting to hear from the vet but dread if i have to take him in.. he is so scared about everything. he definitely pees in the box (since he doesn't cover it...) would appreciate more thoughts please.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well that is improvement at least I guess. Maybe they can give you a kitty valium to give before you take him in so he won't be so scared?


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> so we have good days and bad days. yesterday i didn't find anything.. then this morning i did.
> 
> his stool is softer, but still sometimes hard. i'm waiting to hear from the vet but dread if i have to take him in.. he is so scared about everything. he definitely pees in the box (since he doesn't cover it...) would appreciate more thoughts please.




I wonder if a covered tray would help? Somewhere Rosie wouldn't go, so Jax can know there's a safe place...did you try Spirit Essences?


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> I wonder if a covered tray would help? Somewhere Rosie wouldn't go, so Jax can know there's a safe place...did you try Spirit Essences?



i have the spirit essences... we have noticed he definitely isn't as jumpy when people come in or make a movement. in fact my mom was over the other day and he came downstairs when she was there. HUGE improvement. he doesn't run when DH comes home and opens the door, either.

i put a plain tray under the bed because he has hidden there... i will try a covered one. really - i will do anything. he has his permanent home with us - i just wish we could solve everything, you know? (especially before we do get pregnant and that throws him for another loop..)

he and rosie have been better together though. we've been playing with ribbon in the evening and in the mornings they sit together waiting to be fed. he even groomed her tail the other night.


----------



## dusty paws

sigh we just had another episode. his stool is much softer though.

i brought up and cleaned out another box ... he went up to it right away.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe his poop just scares him.  All in all, at least he pees in the box cuz peeing outside of the box is way worse than pooping!


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> Maybe his poop just scares him.  All in all, at least he pees in the box cuz peeing outside of the box is way worse than pooping!



quite true. my main concern are when there are littles with grabby hands around. :S


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> quite true. my main concern are when there are littles with grabby hands around. :S


Hahaha didn't think about that. I am sure you'd rather little hands get into the food bowl, not the poop bowl!


----------



## buzzytoes

These two are currently at our local AC. Both listed as Ragdoll mixes, though I'd guess Truffle has Dilute Tortie in there and Henry almost looks Maine ****. I know DH will say no but dangit I want them!!!


----------



## dusty paws

i'd have four more if i could!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> These two are currently at our local AC. Both listed as Ragdoll mixes, though I'd guess Truffle has Dilute Tortie in there and Henry almost looks Maine ****. I know DH will say no but dangit I want them!!!


they are beautiful!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Feeling a bit devastated tonight, and apart from my DH you guys are the only people who can understand my sadness.  Had to take Vincent to the vet this afternoon because he was barely walking.  Some of you might remember that Vincent has arthritis in his elbows, but  our vet just informed us that he has arthritis in his hips now which in turn is causing him to have a back problem. 

 He is spending the night at the vets, because we all agreed that he will get better rest tonight than if he was at home with us. 

 I do feel a bit cheated and angry because of all the natural therapies that we have gone through with him in the last few years and also the traditional medication he is on hasn't seemed to help at all. ullhair:

 I know there is no cure for ageing, I just thought it would've made it more bearable for him. :rain:


----------



## chessmont

Aww I am sorry, it is hard seeing them age and not being able to always help.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Feeling a bit devastated tonight, and apart from my DH you guys are the only people who can understand my sadness.  Had to take Vincent to the vet this afternoon because he was barely walking.  Some of you might remember that Vincent has arthritis in his elbows, but  our vet just informed us that he has arthritis in his hips now which in turn is causing him to have a back problem.
> 
> He is spending the night at the vets, because we all agreed that he will get better rest tonight than if he was at home with us.
> 
> I do feel a bit cheated and angry because of all the natural therapies that we have gone through with him in the last few years and also the traditional medication he is on hasn't seemed to help at all. ullhair:
> 
> I know there is no cure for ageing, I just thought it would've made it more bearable for him. :rain:




Oh no - poor Vincent. Poor you. Sending you both gentle {{{hugs}}}
Remind me, did Vincent try an anti-inflammatory painkiller? Lexicon worked miracles for Norton the Wonder Cat. As did bed rest, so I think you made the right choice letting him stay at the vet's tonight.


----------



## dusty paws

vinbenphon1 said:


> Feeling a bit devastated tonight, and apart from my DH you guys are the only people who can understand my sadness.  Had to take Vincent to the vet this afternoon because he was barely walking.  Some of you might remember that Vincent has arthritis in his elbows, but  our vet just informed us that he has arthritis in his hips now which in turn is causing him to have a back problem.
> 
> He is spending the night at the vets, because we all agreed that he will get better rest tonight than if he was at home with us.
> 
> I do feel a bit cheated and angry because of all the natural therapies that we have gone through with him in the last few years and also the traditional medication he is on hasn't seemed to help at all. ullhair:
> 
> I know there is no cure for ageing, I just thought it would've made it more bearable for him. :rain:



huge hugs lady. i'm thinking of you both.


----------



## dusty paws

so i feel like we had a good few days with jax... and then last night he jumped up on the bed (while i was in it) and pooped on me. i swear! sigh.

i keep telling myself to be patient with him and not stress. DH has even told him as long as he goes 99% of the time in the box we are happy...


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> so i feel like we had a good few days with jax... and then last night he jumped up on the bed (while i was in it) and pooped on me. i swear! sigh.
> 
> i keep telling myself to be patient with him and not stress. DH has even told him as long as he goes 99% of the time in the box we are happy...




Oh dear...a little gift of love, perhaps?


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Oh dear...a little gift of love, perhaps?



lol i'd prefer poops in the box and cuddles as a sign of love!


----------



## buzzytoes

We are officially a catless household. Teddy started vomiting (which he probably has not done in literally five years) this morning so I took him into the vet. I told myself that if they needed to increase his meds I would not do it. He lost 1.5 lbs since he was there five weeks ago, his numbers were higher, and the vet said we could give him antinausea meds to help. At almost 19, I didn't want to do that so I let him go. I cannot bear to think of having to sleep in a bed with not kitties keeping me warm.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> We are officially a catless household. Teddy started vomiting (which he probably has not done in literally five years) this morning so I took him into the vet. I told myself that if they needed to increase his meds I would not do it. He lost 1.5 lbs since he was there five weeks ago, his numbers were higher, and the vet said we could give him antinausea meds to help. At almost 19, I didn't want to do that so I let him go. I cannot bear to think of having to sleep in a bed with not kitties keeping me warm.




Oh buzzy, no. I'm so sorry. Darius will be so happy to see Teddy arriving up at the Bridge - play hard, little man. You are loved.
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## dusty paws

(((buzzy)))


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> We are officially a catless household. Teddy started vomiting (which he probably has not done in literally five years) this morning so I took him into the vet. I told myself that if they needed to increase his meds I would not do it. He lost 1.5 lbs since he was there five weeks ago, his numbers were higher, and the vet said we could give him antinausea meds to help. At almost 19, I didn't want to do that so I let him go. I cannot bear to think of having to sleep in a bed with not kitties keeping me warm.



:cry:


----------



## berta

buzzytoes said:


> We are officially a catless household. Teddy started vomiting (which he probably has not done in literally five years) this morning so I took him into the vet. I told myself that if they needed to increase his meds I would not do it. He lost 1.5 lbs since he was there five weeks ago, his numbers were higher, and the vet said we could give him antinausea meds to help. At almost 19, I didn't want to do that so I let him go. I cannot bear to think of having to sleep in a bed with not kitties keeping me warm.



I am so sorry


----------



## Cindi

Oh no! I'm so sorry. &#128546;


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Oh no - poor Vincent. Poor you. Sending you both gentle {{{hugs}}}
> Remind me, did Vincent try an anti-inflammatory painkiller? Lexicon worked miracles for Norton the Wonder Cat. As did bed rest, so I think you made the right choice letting him stay at the vet's tonight.



Thanks Clever...

Yes Vincent is on Meloxicam  two nights on then two nights off. We already increased it from three nights on three nights off about eight months ago.  The vet gave him some Pentisone.

 Hopefully some confined rest will help him recover.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> huge hugs lady. i'm thinking of you both.



 Thank you dusty


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> We are officially a catless household. Teddy started vomiting (which he probably has not done in literally five years) this morning so I took him into the vet. I told myself that if they needed to increase his meds I would not do it. He lost 1.5 lbs since he was there five weeks ago, his numbers were higher, and the vet said we could give him antinausea meds to help. At almost 19, I didn't want to do that so I let him go. I cannot bear to think of having to sleep in a bed with not kitties keeping me warm.



 Oh my goodness, I am so deeply sorry for you buzzy :cry:


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh my goodness, I am so deeply sorry for you buzzy :cry:


Back at you and Vincent (whose name it finally occurs to me must be part of your username) - so hard to watch our pets get old!!

Thanks for all the hugs ladies.


----------



## dusty paws

sigh - another incident last night. i'm wondering if he gets shy poopy around us? :/ this all seems so odd. and it only happens at night.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> We are officially a catless household. Teddy started vomiting (which he probably has not done in literally five years) this morning so I took him into the vet. I told myself that if they needed to increase his meds I would not do it. He lost 1.5 lbs since he was there five weeks ago, his numbers were higher, and the vet said we could give him antinausea meds to help. At almost 19, I didn't want to do that so I let him go. I cannot bear to think of having to sleep in a bed with not kitties keeping me warm.



I'm so sorry Buzzy, Rest peacefully Teddy. All our loved ones will meet you at the bridge with sunshine, treats and play time!


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> sigh - another incident last night. i'm wondering if he gets shy poopy around us? :/ this all seems so odd. and it only happens at night.


He needs Caesar Milan, but for cats. Maybe he is afraid of the dark?? Definitely seems more behavioral than anything.


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> He needs Caesar Milan, but for cats. Maybe he is afraid of the dark?? Definitely seems more behavioral than anything.



i need jackson galaxy. i keep trying to find ways to contact him!


----------



## Cindi

Try his Facebook page. Couldn't hurt.





dusty paws said:


> i need jackson galaxy. i keep trying to find ways to contact him!


----------



## dusty paws

Cindi said:


> Try his Facebook page. Couldn't hurt.



thanks Cindi - fingers crossed i hear back.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> We are officially a catless household. Teddy started vomiting (which he probably has not done in literally five years) this morning so I took him into the vet. I told myself that if they needed to increase his meds I would not do it. He lost 1.5 lbs since he was there five weeks ago, his numbers were higher, and the vet said we could give him antinausea meds to help. At almost 19, I didn't want to do that so I let him go. I cannot bear to think of having to sleep in a bed with not kitties keeping me warm.



Oh I am so sorry, buzzy!  How sad...


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> We are officially a catless household. Teddy started vomiting (which he probably has not done in literally five years) this morning so I took him into the vet. I told myself that if they needed to increase his meds I would not do it. He lost 1.5 lbs since he was there five weeks ago, his numbers were higher, and the vet said we could give him antinausea meds to help. At almost 19, I didn't want to do that so I let him go. I cannot bear to think of having to sleep in a bed with not kitties keeping me warm.




So deeply sorry, Buzzy.  Brave of you to let him go peacefully, it's not easy, I know. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## dusty paws

ollie needs good thoughts please. he had started drooling again, so i made a vet appointment for the soonest she can see him. my mom took him today. he has an infection in his mouth, and one of his teeth has shattered.

we are hoping that the antibiotics will work, otherwise we will have to do xrays and bloodwork to see if it's gone any further.

feeling so sad for my little buddy - any warm fuzzies would be appreciated.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Ollie. Lots of gentle  for you both.


----------



## chessmont

Healing thoughts to you and Ollie...


----------



## Cindi

Poor Ollie. Sending healing thoughts his way.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> ollie needs good thoughts please. he had started drooling again, so i made a vet appointment for the soonest she can see him. my mom took him today. he has an infection in his mouth, and one of his teeth has shattered.
> 
> we are hoping that the antibiotics will work, otherwise we will have to do xrays and bloodwork to see if it's gone any further.
> 
> feeling so sad for my little buddy - any warm fuzzies would be appreciated.




Poor Ollie. Warm fuzzies, hugs and good thoughts being sent {{{hugs}}}


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> ollie needs good thoughts please. he had started drooling again, so i made a vet appointment for the soonest she can see him. my mom took him today. he has an infection in his mouth, and one of his teeth has shattered.
> 
> we are hoping that the antibiotics will work, otherwise we will have to do xrays and bloodwork to see if it's gone any further.
> 
> feeling so sad for my little buddy - any warm fuzzies would be appreciated.



Sending you both a little ray of


----------



## buzzytoes

My friend at our local AC called me today to inform me that Henry is back. Apparently, he was not using the litter box, but he did so just fine at AC. The story was a little suspicious apparently. At any rate, I will be asking DH this evening if he is ready for a new addition. Wish me luck!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> my friend at our local ac called me today to inform me that henry is back. Apparently, he was not using the litter box, but he did so just fine at ac. The story was a little suspicious apparently. At any rate, i will be asking dh this evening if he is ready for a new addition. Wish me luck!






yessssssssssssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> My friend at our local AC called me today to inform me that Henry is back. Apparently, he was not using the litter box, but he did so just fine at AC. The story was a little suspicious apparently. At any rate, I will be asking DH this evening if he is ready for a new addition. Wish me luck!



DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## buzzytoes

Pics are deceiving but he is quite a large boy. Just how I like 'em! I would guess he weighs around 13-15 lbs


----------



## berta

buzzytoes said:


> Pics are deceiving but he is quite a large boy. Just how I like 'em! I would guess he weighs around 13-15 lbs



He is beautiful!


----------



## jenny70

Good luck Buzzy!  He's a handsome fellow!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> My friend at our local AC called me today to inform me that Henry is back. Apparently, he was not using the litter box, but he did so just fine at AC. The story was a little suspicious apparently. At any rate, I will be asking DH this evening if he is ready for a new addition. Wish me luck!







cats n bags said:


> DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET




What Stinky's Mum said! Good luck, buzzy. Sending loads of Adopt Henry vibes!


----------



## Cindi

Good luck, Buzzy. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well BIL threw a wrench in the plans and we ended up at the in laws trying to convince them to take a road trip to Vegas, then DH went straight to bed so I didn't get the chance to talk to him! Hoping he will call at lunch, but he likely won't so I will talk to him tonight. AC is only open from 2-4 so if I get the go ahead I will take some time off of work tomorrow to scoop him up. If it's meant to be, Henry will still be there!


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> Good luck, Buzzy. He is a beautiful boy.



+1000 definitely!


----------



## dusty paws

thanks all for the kind thoughts. 

buzzy sending you good henry vibes!


----------



## dusty paws

argh he peed on my sofa! le sigh.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> argh he peed on my sofa! le sigh.




Gah! Do you have Nature's Miracle or Urine-Off to hand?


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Gah! Do you have Nature's Miracle or Urine-Off to hand?



yep natures miracled it and it's already in the wash.

something scared all the animals last night - frankie started screaming and the cats went running. so we are thinking that did it.

i hope hope hope this isn't a new thing.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh poor Jax. Poor you!!


----------



## buzzytoes

More pics of Henry. I told him to misbehave if anyone comes to see him. Pretty sure DH will be okay with it, I just don't want to hurt his feelings if he wanted to pick out a kitty together.


----------



## dusty paws

henry you are so handsome!

yes... i'm feeling very anxious. i wish i knew why he did it!

it's not the anxious stressed pee smell either... it's normal cat pee.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> henry you are so handsome!
> 
> yes... i'm feeling very anxious. i wish i knew why he did it!
> 
> it's not the anxious stressed pee smell either... it's normal cat pee.



I never knew there was a difference. Does stress pee smell worse??


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> I never knew there was a difference. Does stress pee smell worse??



i've noticed if he is stressed it smells very acidic and strong.


----------



## buzzytoes

No Henry for me.  DH is not ready. I understand but it sucks not being on the same page when it comes to the grieving process.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> No Henry for me.  DH is not ready. I understand but it sucks not being on the same page when it comes to the grieving process.



Yes it would be difficult I'm sorry that Henry won't be going home with you Buzzy.


----------



## chessmont

Oh buzzy that's too bad...


----------



## dusty paws

huggs buzzy. 


vet can see us tonight... going to try to wrangle jax myself. DH said he yowled and then peed in our kitchen this morning. sigh; poor baby.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> No Henry for me.  DH is not ready. I understand but it sucks not being on the same page when it comes to the grieving process.




Oh, buzzy that stinks. I'm sorry DH isn't yet ready...



dusty paws said:


> huggs buzzy.
> 
> 
> vet can see us tonight... going to try to wrangle jax myself. DH said he yowled and then peed in our kitchen this morning. sigh; poor baby.




Fingers and paws crossed for you and Jax! I wonder if he has a bout of cystitis?


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> huggs buzzy.
> 
> 
> vet can see us tonight... going to try to wrangle jax myself. DH said he yowled and then peed in our kitchen this morning. sigh; poor baby.



I wonder if he is blocked. Hope the vet can help!


----------



## dusty paws

we had a very stressful trip to the vet. somehow got him into the carrier (i feel so horrible). they drained his anal glands (which were very very bad) and we are waiting on some test results.

we have some other things to try so i'm hopeful...


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> we had a very stressful trip to the vet. somehow got him into the carrier (i feel so horrible). they drained his anal glands (which were very very bad) and we are waiting on some test results.
> 
> we have some other things to try so i'm hopeful...




Oh, the indignity of the anal glands being expressed...Beaker sends Jax much sympathy as she had to go through that a couple of times. Poor little guy. What have they suggested you try, dusty?


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Oh, the indignity of the anal glands being expressed...Beaker sends Jax much sympathy as she had to go through that a couple of times. Poor little guy. What have they suggested you try, dusty?



we have new canned food to try; the vet wants him to get even more fluids so we're going to make his feedings a bit soupier. he wants me to wean them both (poor rosie) off the kibble and go to a mainly wet diet to help them lose a few pounds and he thinks his bathroom habits will ease with not as much weight gain (also.. we are going to establish set feeding times... eep!). more play; brush them more; and we have some kitty prozac for when jax gets very very anxious.

it will be a few days for the rest of the results of the urine/fecal test. he did cuddle with me last night... although he peed on the bed (i'm giving him one pass); but at breakfast time he went flooring it downstairs and urinated in a box.

we are hoping that this will help. again.. we don't really care what it takes as long as we can get him back to going in the box. 

i'm contemplating making an amazon order for a few of the XL sized pans as a fresh start.

and i do believe rosie may have licked a bit of the ebil vet smell off of him. :O


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> we have new canned food to try; the vet wants him to get even more fluids so we're going to make his feedings a bit soupier. he wants me to wean them both (poor rosie) off the kibble and go to a mainly wet diet to help them lose a few pounds and he thinks his bathroom habits will ease with not as much weight gain (also.. we are going to establish set feeding times... eep!). more play; brush them more; and we have some kitty prozac for when jax gets very very anxious.
> 
> it will be a few days for the rest of the results of the urine/fecal test. he did cuddle with me last night... although he peed on the bed (i'm giving him one pass); but at breakfast time he went flooring it downstairs and urinated in a box.
> 
> we are hoping that this will help. again.. we don't really care what it takes as long as we can get him back to going in the box.
> 
> i'm contemplating making an amazon order for a few of the XL sized pans as a fresh start.
> 
> and i do believe rosie may have licked a bit of the ebil vet smell off of him. :O



Poor Jax.  I hope they can get him  back to using the box.  

Set feeding times isn't really a bad thing.  I fix the cat meals just before I start fixing my own food.  It does help keep the "assistant food testers" out of the kitchen so I can cook in peace.  They are also less likely to want my food after their tummies are full.

Depending on his litterbox preferences and Rosie's, you might want to consider getting some smaller boxes that you could scatter around so that he would have more options available.  Some of mine have preferred the crate-sized ones, so I just put a little bit of litter in that one and use the regular ones for everyone else.  Once they start showing proper toilet behavior, you might be able to s-l-o-w-l-y start shifting boxes around to fit your preferences.  If they start showing problems, return the box to the last spot they liked.


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww good for Rosie!! I wondered if plugged glands were most of his problem. Now that they have been expressed maybe the new diet will help. I had no idea cats had them like dogs do!


----------



## dusty paws

cats n bags said:


> Poor Jax.  I hope they can get him  back to using the box.
> 
> Set feeding times isn't really a bad thing.  I fix the cat meals just before I start fixing my own food.  It does help keep the "assistant food testers" out of the kitchen so I can cook in peace.  They are also less likely to want my food after their tummies are full.
> 
> Depending on his litterbox preferences and Rosie's, you might want to consider getting some smaller boxes that you could scatter around so that he would have more options available.  Some of mine have preferred the crate-sized ones, so I just put a little bit of litter in that one and use the regular ones for everyone else.  Once they start showing proper toilet behavior, you might be able to s-l-o-w-l-y start shifting boxes around to fit your preferences.  If they start showing problems, return the box to the last spot they liked.



thanks cats. Rosie will go in anything with any kind of litter. i have one in our room (a smaller box which he sniffed at once and then walked away), a larger one on our main floor, and then an array in our basement room.


----------



## oggers86

It's been a while since I posted but unfortunately I come bearing sad news. Elsa one of our black moggies had to be PTS on Wednesday due to kidney failure. She started being a bit off last Wednesday but was eating until the weekend when she barely touched her food. Took her to the vets on Monday to be told she was really dehydrated so had to stay in and get bloods done. They came back showing her kidneys were failing but we hoped 48 hours on the drip might just help. Sadly it didn't so we made the decision to let her go that evening as the vets said she would quickly go downhill. Having been through it before I know how quickly they can crash, I didn't want her to be miserable in her final moments and the drip had really perked her up so she was able to eat properly and leave us happy with a full tummy. We aren't sure what caused it, she was only 5 so it was either something she came into contact with or something she was born with. I am so worried about the other 2 now just incase it was something she ate and they also get hold of it. We can't keep Elise in, we've been down that road before. Elsworth was supposed to be an indoor cat but he kept pooing on the floor so we trialled him with the outdoors and it stopped instantly. It's so hard because to keep them happy means I'm not happy &#128532;

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## buzzytoes

oggers86 said:


> It's been a while since I posted but unfortunately I come bearing sad news. Elsa one of our black moggies had to be PTS on Wednesday due to kidney failure. She started being a bit off last Wednesday but was eating until the weekend when she barely touched her food. Took her to the vets on Monday to be told she was really dehydrated so had to stay in and get bloods done. They came back showing her kidneys were failing but we hoped 48 hours on the drip might just help. Sadly it didn't so we made the decision to let her go that evening as the vets said she would quickly go downhill. Having been through it before I know how quickly they can crash, I didn't want her to be miserable in her final moments and the drip had really perked her up so she was able to eat properly and leave us happy with a full tummy. We aren't sure what caused it, she was only 5 so it was either something she came into contact with or something she was born with. I am so worried about the other 2 now just incase it was something she ate and they also get hold of it. We can't keep Elise in, we've been down that road before. Elsworth was supposed to be an indoor cat but he kept pooing on the floor so we trialled him with the outdoors and it stopped instantly. It's so hard because to keep them happy means I'm not happy &#128532;
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using PurseForum mobile app



I'm so sorry. I just had the same issue with Teddy, but he was an old man. It's always hard to lose them.


----------



## oggers86

buzzytoes said:


> I'm so sorry. I just had the same issue with Teddy, but he was an old man. It's always hard to lose them.


It really is. At 5 she should have had so many years left. It still doesn't feel real, she's supposed to be under my feet or taking a swipe at me as I walk past for no reason. It's going to be a rough few days but there will come a time when the tears are replaced with smiles. On the plus side the others don't seem to have noticed she's gone. I didn't expect any grieving from them, in Elise's case probably a sigh of relief that there is now only one cat to contend with. I did wonder if it might change their behaviour but at the moment it doesn't appear to have done. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you oggers


----------



## poopsie

I need come home vibes for my little feral Miss Adrian. It is going on 5 days. 

Thank you


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I need come home vibes for my little feral Miss Adrian. It is going on 5 days.
> 
> Thank you




Oh Miss A. You and Doris both - I haven't seen her since Thursday morning. Sending lots of come home thoughts for Miss Adrian and for Doris - and for poopsie, some {{{hugs}}}. I know how worried you are.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> I need come home vibes for my little feral Miss Adrian. It is going on 5 days.
> 
> Thank you





clevercat said:


> Oh Miss A. You and Doris both - I haven't seen her since Thursday morning. Sending lots of come home thoughts for Miss Adrian and for Doris - and for poopsie, some {{{hugs}}}. I know how worried you are.



Sending hugs and please come home vibes to all of you.


----------



## dusty paws

sending warm fuzzies poopsie


----------



## buzzytoes

Those girls must be feeling their Spring vibes. Come home Doris and Adrian!


----------



## chessmont

Wishing for the ferals to check in and give their owners some relief!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh Miss A. You and Doris both - I haven't seen her since Thursday morning. Sending lots of come home thoughts for Miss Adrian and for Doris - and for poopsie, some {{{hugs}}}. I know how worried you are.



Oh geeze..................Oh Doris  I hate this part about ferals. 



cats n bags said:


> Sending hugs and please come home vibes to all of you.



Thank you 



dusty paws said:


> sending warm fuzzies poopsie



Thank you----yes on the warm fuzzies...it is actually chilly tonight



buzzytoes said:


> Those girls must be feeling their Spring vibes. Come home Doris and Adrian!



Thank you...........Adrian has been extra skitty lately....and that is saying a lot! 



chessmont said:


> Wishing for the ferals to check in and give their owners some relief!



Thank you. The thing I worry about is her getting shut in somewhere. I have had to rescue her twice in the past.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sorry to interject but since you all are the experts...

Is it ok to give cats milk? The internet has such mixed info no it.  Seems the takeaway is that some cats can digest it and some can't, just like people. 

If a cat seems to keep wanting milk, is to save to assume it's not upsetting their stomach?  Or would they not have that sophisticated recognition of what's causing them harm and only care that it's tasty?


----------



## cats n bags

mundodabolsa said:


> Sorry to interject but since you all are the experts...
> 
> Is it ok to give cats milk? The internet has such mixed info no it.  Seems the takeaway is that some cats can digest it and some can't, just like people.
> 
> If a cat seems to keep wanting milk, is to save to assume it's not upsetting their stomach?  Or would they not have that sophisticated recognition of what's causing them harm and only care that it's tasty?



Cats don't _need_ milk after they are weaned by their mothers, especially cow's milk.  If you have orphan kittens or a nursing momcat, they do make KMR (kitten milk replacement) formula to supplement cat's milk, but I've not had experience with using it.  

Some cats do have GI issues from drinking milk, just like people who are lactose intolerant.  Most of the time, my cats are OK with a small amount of milk, but will throw it up if they get too much.  My mom had a cat that loved it, and was very lactose intolerant, so there was a price to pay when someone gave in to the begging and let him have some.  I let my cats have the small amount left in the bowl after I have cereal, or lick the ice cream bowl, but I won't give them  dish of their own.


----------



## mundodabolsa

cats n bags said:


> Cats don't _need_ milk after they are weaned by their mothers, especially cow's milk.  If you have orphan kittens or a nursing momcat, they do make KMR (kitten milk replacement) formula to supplement cat's milk, but I've not had experience with using it.
> 
> Some cats do have GI issues from drinking milk, just like people who are lactose intolerant.  Most of the time, my cats are OK with a small amount of milk, but will throw it up if they get too much.  My mom had a cat that loved it, and was very lactose intolerant, so there was a price to pay when someone gave in to the begging and let him have some.  I let my cats have the small amount left in the bowl after I have cereal, or lick the ice cream bowl, but I won't give them  dish of their own.



Thank you for the detailed response. I don't have a cat, just a neighbor's cat I'm madly in love with and always trying to win the affection of.  I gave her a little splash of milk in a dish a few days ago, so of course she's been returning to the same spot daily wanting more.  I guess since I have no way of knowing what it's doing to her digestive system it's just too tempting for me to want to make her like me. I'm such a sucker. 

Thanks again.


----------



## poopsie

Good news! Miss Adrian has come out. She was right where I thought she might be, but for the last several days there was a yapping dog in the yard next to where she was holed up. Every time the dog would see (or hear) me it would go into a frenzy so I couldn't hear Adrian. Tonight the dog was gone and on the third pass of walking and calling her she finally spoke up. She managed to scooch her way out from under the people's house and ate a huge dinner. I have no idea why she always goes there----it isn't a very cat friendly place. 
Thanks to all for the 'come home' mojo
Let's hope Doris puts in an appearance now!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Good news! Miss Adrian has come out. She was right where I thought she might be, but for the last several days there was a yapping dog in the yard next to where she was holed up. Every time the dog would see (or hear) me it would go into a frenzy so I couldn't hear Adrian. Tonight the dog was gone and on the third pass of walking and calling her she finally spoke up. She managed to scooch her way out from under the people's house and ate a huge dinner. I have no idea why she always goes there----it isn't a very cat friendly place.
> Thanks to all for the 'come home' mojo
> Let's hope Doris puts in an appearance now!




Oh I am so glad! Welcome home, Miss A! [emoji173]&#65039;
Still no sign of Doris...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh I am so glad! Welcome home, Miss A! [emoji173]&#65039;
> Still no sign of Doris...



Please come home Doris........we are  very worried about you


----------



## cats n bags

I'm so happy for Miss Adrian.  I wish she would move back to your catio and seriously consider moving inside to live as a spoiled house cat.

Doris, I'm still sending the come home mojo.  You are missed and need to come back to BBT.


----------



## cats n bags

mundodabolsa said:


> Thank you for the detailed response. I don't have a cat, just a neighbor's cat I'm madly in love with and always trying to win the affection of.  I gave her a little splash of milk in a dish a few days ago, so of course she's been returning to the same spot daily wanting more.  I guess since I have no way of knowing what it's doing to her digestive system it's just too tempting for me to want to make her like me. I'm such a sucker.
> 
> Thanks again.



Have you introduced yourself to the neighbor and asked about the cat?  I would not feed the cat if she has people.  Some cats have special diet restrictions (also like people) and giving her not-her-cat-food might be causing problems for the cat.  It can also make it harder for the people to get their cat to come home if she is taking meals somewhere else.

If you want to make friends with the cat, and she is tame, you can try just sitting and visiting with her.  Cats enjoy scritches and positive attention from people they know.


----------



## mundodabolsa

cats n bags said:


> Have you introduced yourself to the neighbor and asked about the cat?  I would not feed the cat if she has people.  Some cats have special diet restrictions (also like people) and giving her not-her-cat-food might be causing problems for the cat.  It can also make it harder for the people to get their cat to come home if she is taking meals somewhere else.
> 
> If you want to make friends with the cat, and she is tame, you can try just sitting and visiting with her.  Cats enjoy scritches and positive attention from people they know.



Thanks, yes neighbor and I talk about the cat constantly.   She's an entirely outdoor cat because he's allergic to her.  I don't think he'd know if she had health problems because I see her more than he does, I'm usually the one reporting to him when she's got wounds and stuff.  

But you're right, I know better, I shouldn't feed her.  She's not a tame cat in the least, she's scrappy as hell and I think I've gotten to desperation levels of wanting her to be a friendly, domestic cat. 

Thanks for your help, I'm going to resist, no more treats for the cat!


----------



## buzzytoes

mundodabolsa said:


> Thank you for the detailed response. I don't have a cat, just a neighbor's cat I'm madly in love with and always trying to win the affection of.  I gave her a little splash of milk in a dish a few days ago, so of course she's been returning to the same spot daily wanting more.  I guess since I have no way of knowing what it's doing to her digestive system it's just too tempting for me to want to make her like me. I'm such a sucker. [emoji14]
> 
> Thanks again.


 I wouldn't give her milk, but tuna fish or wet food should be okay. Just a little at a time since she obviously belongs to someone. Or even just buy a little bag of kitty treats to give her. The worse it smells, the better, as far as cats seem to be concerned.


----------



## dusty paws

hooray for miss adrian!

sending good vibes to doris


----------



## cats n bags

mundodabolsa said:


> Thanks, yes neighbor and I talk about the cat constantly.   She's an entirely outdoor cat because he's allergic to her.  I don't think he'd know if she had health problems because I see her more than he does, I'm usually the one reporting to him when she's got wounds and stuff.
> 
> But you're right, I know better, I shouldn't feed her.  She's not a tame cat in the least, she's scrappy as hell and I think I've gotten to desperation levels of wanting her to be a friendly, domestic cat.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I'm going to resist, no more treats for the cat!



If the cat is more of a neighborhood/stray/feral cat and not your neighbor's dearly beloved family member, I would do things differently.  If you like this cat, and want to take over the responsibility for caring for her, I would talk to the neighbor and see if he minds if you take over caretaking duties and try to get her to be your cat.  I'm not sure what things are like in your area, but I would not suggest "stealing" the cat from him, but asking if you may adopt her.  Do you know if she has been spayed?

If you have the neighbor's blessing, and want to start working with the cat, get some good quality cat food, set up a food and water station, and start trying to win her friendship.  Don't leave the food out all day, but set up a feeding schedule so that you are not feeding every critter in the area.  It can take several months if she is really feral, but be patient with her.  My feral toms have been easier to trade scritchies for food, the mom cats are still "look but don't touch" with me after a year.  I don't want them living outside, but that is what they have chosen for now.  At least they spend most of their time in the safety of my back yard, so I'll take that as a win for me.


----------



## dusty paws

please send some warm fuzzies. there's a bunch of us trying to rescue a kitty from being put down on friday and i'm desperately trying to talk DH into letting us temporarily house her...


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> please send some warm fuzzies. there's a bunch of us trying to rescue a kitty from being put down on friday and i'm desperately trying to talk DH into letting us temporarily house her...




Oh dusty - lots and lots of good thoughts heading over to you. Fingers, paws and claws crossed...


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> please send some warm fuzzies. there's a bunch of us trying to rescue a kitty from being put down on friday and i'm desperately trying to talk DH into letting us temporarily house her...


----------



## dusty paws

this is her.
https://www.facebook.com/berkeleyan...784644229323/1032179050156540/?type=3&theater


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> this is her.
> https://www.facebook.com/berkeleyan...784644229323/1032179050156540/?type=3&theater




That face! Surely Mr Paws couldn't say no to those eyes...


----------



## buzzytoes

Sending all my adoptadoptadopt vibes that someone will take her home before Friday.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> this is her.
> https://www.facebook.com/berkeleyan...784644229323/1032179050156540/?type=3&theater




Any news, dusty?


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Any news, dusty?



mr paws is thinking it over.

my only hesitation is that a rescue will hesitate to take her. :/ i have also offered to foot the bill if a rescue will take her in. 

the sf spca will take her if she is in the starting stages of meeting their fospice program.


----------



## poopsie

I am at the emergency vet with Pauley. He was blocked earlier today. Please some good thoughts. I HATE this place 



aaaaaaand we are home. Pauley took a whiz right after we got there . They think it is a UTI so he has some Clavamox,prazosin and buprenex to take


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I am at the emergency vet with Pauley. He was blocked earlier today. Please some good thoughts. I HATE this place
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaand we are home. Pauley took a whiz right after we got there . They think it is a UTI so he has some Clavamox,prazosin and buprenex to take




Gah! I think I stopped breathing when I read the first line of your post. I'm so glad he wasn't blocked. {{{hugs}}} both.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Gah! I think I stopped breathing when I read the first line of your post. I'm so glad he wasn't blocked. {{{hugs}}} both.




IKR! And of course it always happens right before I have to leave for work. He was in and out of the litter box at least 20 times. Many thanks to *cats n bags*! She told me what to expect so that I wasn't blindsided.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> IKR! And of course it always happens right before I have to leave for work. He was in and out of the litter box at least 20 times. Many thanks to *cats n bags*! She told me what to expect so that I wasn't blindsided.



Mine always waited until 1 hour after the vet closes on Saturday before they started the PP dance.

I've been using the Cosequin for Cats on Peeper for a while now.  She tends to get UTI and crystals, so in addition to the CD Stress, I add this as a "can't hurt, might help" along with a lysine capsule to her breakfast canned food.

http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B000F4W02M/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1TBGTBBHQA1Y8&coliid=I2JSIVA5Z4YJTI&psc=1

I hope Pauley starts feeling much better today.


----------



## buzzytoes

He must have gotten so scared he peed himself! At any rate, glad he wasn't super blocked and got him taken care of. I have had a UTI myself so I always feel extra bad when I know my animals have one!


----------



## dusty paws

hugs for pauley!

also some good news... crystal is getting adopted today! so thanks all for the good thoughts.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> hugs for pauley!
> 
> also some good news... crystal is getting adopted today! so thanks all for the good thoughts.




That's such good news, dusty! Happy Furever Home Day, Crystal!


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> hugs for pauley!
> 
> also some good news... crystal is getting adopted today! so thanks all for the good thoughts.


Woohoo!!!


----------



## poopsie

dusty paws said:


> hugs for pauley!
> 
> also some good news... crystal is getting adopted today! so thanks all for the good thoughts.





Oh such a relief! I was so worried for her 


And in other news Julius is going to the vet this morning--------same thing as Pauley. Unfreaking real. ullhair:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oh such a relief! I was so worried for her
> 
> 
> And in other news Julius is going to the vet this morning--------same thing as Pauley. Unfreaking real. ullhair:




Not my Mr J! Hope all goes well, poopsie - can't believe they'd get the same problem within 24 hours of each other! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> And in other news Julius is going to the vet this morning--------same thing as Pauley. Unfreaking real. ullhair:



This is not the update I was looking for...  

I hope Pauley is feeling better, and that Julius will get good results from his trip to the vet.  

I can't believe both of them have problems at the same time.


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of mr. j too this morning!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Oh such a relief! I was so worried for her
> 
> 
> And in other news Julius is going to the vet this morning--------same thing as Pauley. Unfreaking real. ullhair:



How are the boys *Poopsie*?

Did the meds kick in and fix their litter box problems?


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> How are the boys *Poopsie*?
> 
> Did the meds kick in and fix their litter box problems?




Everyone seems ok. Pauley was starting to hit the litter box a bit much on Thursday so I added a bit of the painkiller to the rest of the meds. Big mistake. Zonked him right up. Later I saw him camped out on the love seat -----I thought it was so he could be closer to the box and it isn't as high of a jump as the bed is-------and didn't think that much about it. Bigger mistake. Turns out he had tiddled the bed. Lovely surprise at 2 in the morning. I had to strip the bed, waddle up all the bedding into the bath tub and scrounge up the back up bedding. Didn't get to sleep until about 4. I overslept and had to rush to get all the bedding on the line (thankfully there was a washer available) before the rain hit. Just made it with enough time to shove everything in the closet and hurry to work.
Mr J is better. for what it cost he should be. i almost cried when they told me how much. But his ears are clean and he is loaded with antibiotics. I am now going through the closet for more things to sell :greengrin:


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Everyone seems ok. Pauley was starting to hit the litter box a bit much on Thursday so I added a bit of the painkiller to the rest of the meds. Big mistake. Zonked him right up. Later I saw him camped out on the love seat -----I thought it was so he could be closer to the box and it isn't as high of a jump as the bed is-------and didn't think that much about it. Bigger mistake. Turns out he had tiddled the bed. Lovely surprise at 2 in the morning. I had to strip the bed, waddle up all the bedding into the bath tub and scrounge up the back up bedding. Didn't get to sleep until about 4. I overslept and had to rush to get all the bedding on the line (thankfully there was a washer available) before the rain hit. Just made it with enough time to shove everything in the closet and hurry to work.
> Mr J is better. for what it cost he should be. i almost cried when they told me how much. But his ears are clean and he is loaded with antibiotics. I am now going through the closet for more things to sell :greengrin:



Oh My!  I'm sorry about the bed.  I hope that the boys continue to get better, and you don't have any repeats.


----------



## dusty paws

i think rosie is overgrooming - anyone have any tips to get her to stop?


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> i think rosie is overgrooming - anyone have any tips to get her to stop?



I know this sounds out of left field, but about 20+ years ago one of my cats was pulling his hair out and licking; vet read something obscure about full anal glands causing this.  He expressed the cat's anal glands and the problem went away...


----------



## chessmont

cats n bags said:


> Oh My!  I'm sorry about the bed.  I hope that the boys continue to get better, and you don't have any repeats.



oh no, hugs here too hoping for big improvements


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> i think rosie is overgrooming - anyone have any tips to get her to stop?







chessmont said:


> I know this sounds out of left field, but about 20+ years ago one of my cats was pulling his hair out and licking; vet read something obscure about full anal glands causing this.  He expressed the cat's anal glands and the problem went away...




Yes, this - what chessmont said. Last year, Beaker-Jane was over grooming to the point where she had bald spots everywhere. Took her to LV, who expressed D'Beaks' glands (it was truly gross, ewwww) -.no more problems. Hopefully that would help Rosie? How's Mr Jax doing?


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Yes, this - what chessmont said. Last year, Beaker-Jane was over grooming to the point where she had bald spots everywhere. Took her to LV, who expressed D'Beaks' glands (it was truly gross, ewwww) -.no more problems. Hopefully that would help Rosie? How's Mr Jax doing?



Mr. Jax sadly had an accident yesterday... and he was hiding under the bed when I came home, poor guy. I think it might be the kibble that hurts him - I've been trying to only give them a bit to help them lose weight and I think this might be hurting him. Other than that I've seen him use his box. He is still very snuggly.

Lately he and Rosie have been sleeping on the end of our bed. Not yet touching .. but they are both there. She definitely has come around and tolerates him. I'll hear him chirping at her at night and then both of them running.. so who knows what they do together when we are not home.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Mr. Jax sadly had an accident yesterday... and he was hiding under the bed when I came home, poor guy. I think it might be the kibble that hurts him - I've been trying to only give them a bit to help them lose weight and I think this might be hurting him. Other than that I've seen him use his box. He is still very snuggly.
> 
> 
> 
> Lately he and Rosie have been sleeping on the end of our bed. Not yet touching .. but they are both there. She definitely has come around and tolerates him. I'll hear him chirping at her at night and then both of them running.. so who knows what they do together when we are not home.




Poor Mr Jax. At least it's no longer happening every day, dusty...
What about Miss Rosie and her over grooming? [emoji74]


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Poor Mr Jax. At least it's no longer happening every day, dusty...
> What about Miss Rosie and her over grooming? [emoji74]



True... but he did leave a piece this morning.. sigh. I did hear him run down stairs and pee in the box though. 

Ms. Rosie Toes is doing good. She doesn't seem to be licking as much.


----------



## buzzytoes

I wonder if he used to get in trouble for pooping?? I can't imagine why but the fact that he runs away when he does it?? 


Just got the proofs for a logo for my pet sitting business. So excited but I love them all. Once I settle on one I will post it!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Went to check on my new client today and this happened.






When I opened the door she was fine, let me pet her and was talking to me. Start walking down the stairs and she hisses, but is still rubbing up against things. Started to walk past her to check her food and boom! So I opened a can of wet food to distract her while I cleaned her litter box. Next time I will come armed with the 'nip.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Went to check on my new client today and this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened the door she was fine, let me pet her and was talking to me. Start walking down the stairs and she hisses, but is still rubbing up against things. Started to walk past her to check her food and boom! So I opened a can of wet food to distract her while I cleaned her litter box. Next time I will come armed with the 'nip.



I hope that was a swat and not a bite!  

If you were bitten, you might need to see a Dr. for the ABX.  Mr. Kitty does that sometimes when he thinks I'm moving too slow with the meal service, but he has only used his paws on my body or his teeth on my bathrobe.


----------



## buzzytoes

That was her claws. I was kind of shocked because she was hissing but acting like she wanted love too. Silly human was not on her guard! I had a first aid kit in the car so I swabbed and bandaged myself up.
That was also through my pants. I rolled them up to check the damage.


----------



## poopsie

Doesn't hurt (much ush to keep the tetanus up to date either


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> Doesn't hurt (much ush to keep the tetanus up to date either



Ha luckily I just had one three weeks ago for my autoimmune issues! She is an indoor/outdoor cat so no telling what is in those claws.


----------



## dusty paws

eeep buzzy.

eventful morning at the paws household. rosie horking, jax had an accident.. maybe something in the air today. le sigh.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think I am dealing with a possessed cat. I am used to cats running away, not so much used to them wanting to attack. She ignored the calming treats, rolled all around in the catnip, and still hissed and growled at me. Had to keep a broom between us at all times. I did manage to plug in a Feliway diffuser so I am praying to God it will work. If anyone has any suggestions I am open!! Tried the slow blink but couldn't get her to look at me much.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I think I am dealing with a possessed cat. I am used to cats running away, not so much used to them wanting to attack. She ignored the calming treats, rolled all around in the catnip, and still hissed and growled at me. Had to keep a broom between us at all times. I did manage to plug in a Feliway diffuser so I am praying to God it will work. If anyone has any suggestions I am open!! Tried the slow blink but couldn't get her to look at me much.



buzzy, ouch!! That looks painful. Try a valerian root toy, valerian is like 'nip but calming. Good luck!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> I think I am dealing with a possessed cat. I am used to cats running away, not so much used to them wanting to attack. She ignored the calming treats, rolled all around in the catnip, and still hissed and growled at me. Had to keep a broom between us at all times. I did manage to plug in a Feliway diffuser so I am praying to God it will work. If anyone has any suggestions I am open!! Tried the slow blink but couldn't get her to look at me much.



She may be a trained attack killer cat.  :devil:

I took care of my neighbor's cat a few years ago.  The cat and I were good buddies when I was over visiting the people, so it seemed like a good idea for me to pet sit while they were gone.

It did.not.work.  The first day, the cat was OK at first, but then when I did his food and water, he started acting aggressive and ready to attack.  I decided not to stick around to visit with him and just got out of there.  For the next few days, I was in and out fast.  When the people returned, kitty was being all friendly again, and they couldn't believe he was so rude when they were gone.

I really think the cat was upset about being left alone (his brother died earlier that year), and resented that I was not his people when I came in to feed him.  

I think this cat might be acting the same way, and maybe leaving her alone might be the better way to go.  Have you tried calling the people to see if the cat has done this before?


----------



## buzzytoes

She has done this before. Last time they took her to someone's house and she was fine for two weeks, then boom! Crazy cat. I am fine with just getting in and out, except that the door is right at the top of the stairs and she blocks them! Today I had to keep a broom in one hand to keep her away. I did manage to get her food filled up, but couldn't get her boxes cleaned cuz I was afraid to turn my back on her. Luckily I only need to visit twice a week for the next month. She was fine when I visited with her people - I picked her up and everything. We don't need to be BFFs but I sure would like to make her alone time more pleasurable for her! I will order some valerian toys online and see if that helps as well.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> She has done this before. Last time they took her to someone's house and she was fine for two weeks, then boom! Crazy cat. I am fine with just getting in and out, except that the door is right at the top of the stairs and she blocks them! Today I had to keep a broom in one hand to keep her away. I did manage to get her food filled up, but couldn't get her boxes cleaned cuz I was afraid to turn my back on her. Luckily I only need to visit twice a week for the next month. She was fine when I visited with her people - I picked her up and everything. We don't need to be BFFs but I sure would like to make her alone time more pleasurable for her! I will order some valerian toys online and see if that helps as well.



Wow buzzy you need battle pay for this one!


----------



## buzzytoes

So I thought today was going okay. A little hissing but she was letting me pet her. I was squatting down and it was kind of hurting my knees, so I moved a little, and this happened.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> So I thought today was going okay. A little hissing but she was letting me pet her. I was squatting down and it was kind of hurting my knees, so I moved a little, and this happened.
> View attachment 3352067



 OMG!!! are you okay!?


----------



## buzzytoes

Yeah I just swabbed with an anthiseptic pad. Wasn't as bad as the leg scratch luckily! I can only figure I spooked her by accidentally leaning towards her? God knows. I mean I don't want to just ignore her every time I am there but at this point I don't know what else to do.


----------



## poopsie

OMG! 

By all means just ignore the cat. And speak to the owners. They need to know about this if they ever involve anyone else in caring for their cat


----------



## dusty paws

mr. paws texted me on my way in to work this morning that ROSIE GROOMED JAX. :O there is hope!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Rosie!!!


----------



## dusty paws

so thought i was doing the right thing by buying a better quality canned food.. nope. rosie won't go near it and has displayed her distaste for it by throwing it up into her bowl. jax has had an accident.

guess it's back to the fancy feast...and of course, we leave for vacation friday. sigh.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> so thought i was doing the right thing by buying a better quality canned food.. nope. rosie won't go near it and has displayed her distaste for it by throwing it up into her bowl. jax has had an accident.
> 
> guess it's back to the fancy feast...and of course, we leave for vacation friday. sigh.



Aww dusty, I can feel your stress. Maybe wait until you come back before changing their food - I remember facing a kitty mutiny the last time I tried that...deep breathes, it'll be ok. Poor Jax, poor Rosie..,poor you! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> so thought i was doing the right thing by buying a better quality canned food.. nope. rosie won't go near it and has displayed her distaste for it by throwing it up into her bowl. jax has had an accident.
> 
> guess it's back to the fancy feast...and of course, we leave for vacation friday. sigh.



I don't think Fancy Feast is always a bad food.  They have a lot of different ones, and some might be "better" than others.  Can you return the new food and get something else?  If you are going to be gone, I would go back to their normal food until you get back.  If you are going to switch, you might need to go slow since they seem to have sensitive tummies.

If you are trying "fish & grain free" you can try the FF Classic Turkey (mine don't like it).  I get the Classic Chicken for my guys.  I think it has a little bit of fish, but the ones that get it only get 1/4 tin with their dry food.


----------



## dusty paws

yeah i will donate all the science diet stuff. and they most definitely only like fish. what finicky felines!


----------



## dusty paws

we are home from a 9 day vacation and the cats are acting so odd. they've been hiding and acting shy. first load of cat peed on laundry going right now with number two coming up. le sigh.


----------



## Cindi

Ours act weird too. I guess it's like coming home with that "vet smell" on you. lol  They usually calm down within a day or so. After they have had time to put the proper scent on you.


----------



## dusty paws

they are better. cat sitter said that jax only had an accident on the first day... so i'm hopeful he doesn't go back to old bad habits again.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> we are home from a 9 day vacation and the cats are acting so odd. they've been hiding and acting shy. first load of cat peed on laundry going right now with number two coming up. le sigh.



Mine do this too when I come home from even just a few days away from home, it's because you smell different aka weird to the cats. They'll be normal  soon once you smell like them again


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> they are better. cat sitter said that jax only had an accident on the first day... so i'm hopeful he doesn't go back to old bad habits again.



Welcome back, dusty!
Hope you and Mr Paws now smell like home again &#128570;


----------



## dusty paws

need good thoughts please - we are taking jax back to the vet... he is urinating on the sofas and pooping around again. we are taking him sunday.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Jax you poor, sweet boy.


----------



## dusty paws

buzzy i know. he was such a love last night, rolling all over the sofa, sitting on my lap, purring. and then bam. i just wish they could talk.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> buzzy i know. he was such a love last night, rolling all over the sofa, sitting on my lap, purring. and then bam. i just wish they could talk.



Oh, poor Jax. Holding many, many good thoughts for you all. {{{ hugs}}}


----------



## dusty paws

got home super early from work. deep cleaned out the box he mainly uses.. and lo and behold he popped in and peed; no meowing, growling, etc.. going to monitor him.


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> got home super early from work. deep cleaned out the box he mainly uses.. and lo and behold he popped in and peed; no meowing, growling, etc.. going to monitor him.



Yay!


----------



## dusty paws

but he peed on our bed this morning again! i did see him go in his box. le sigh.


----------



## dusty paws

sigh. vet visit yesterday. we are waiting for some test results to come back but his bladder looked to be a bit irritated. i'm really hoping some meds will fix him. he was hiding behind our sofa this morning...with a mess on the floor. sigh sigh. i just want him feeling better.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> sigh. vet visit yesterday. we are waiting for some test results to come back but his bladder looked to be a bit irritated. i'm really hoping some meds will fix him. he was hiding behind our sofa this morning...with a mess on the floor. sigh sigh. i just want him feeling better.



Poor Jax.  

Have you tried the Hill's CD Stress Chicken Stew (cans) or dry kibbles?  It is a prescription diet, and kind of expensive, but it might help if he can eat it.  Peeper is female, but tends to have bladder problems, and has done well on it.  The stress formula is supposed to help with stress caused bladder issues, and is a bit different than the regular CD.  I've always thought that some of that nutri-ceutical stuff is bogus, but Peeper does seem to respond to those things pretty well. CD Stress is fairly new, but my males always did well on the old version CD when they used to get crystals.

Peeper also gets a cosequin for cats in her food as well.  I've heard it can help with inflammation in other parts of the body besides the joints.  So more of the "can't hurt, might help" stuff for her.


----------



## dusty paws

cats, thanks for the rec. i'll ask the vet about it. 

DH said he was still behind sofa when he left for work. my poor boy.. i keep praying that he gets better.


----------



## dusty paws

has anyone tried anything to help with plaque buildup in cats? the vet mentioned that jax has some plaque buildup and suggested a deep cleaning under anesthetic. before i traumatize him again.. was wondering if anyone has tried any remedies to help.


----------



## buzzytoes

Last visit with Angry Kitty and she left me with a parting gift as I was trying to fill up her food bowl. So glad to be done!


----------



## dusty paws

update- jax's tests came back positive for blood in his urine and bacteria. we are going to have to take him back to the vet.

just as he was starting to let us pet him again.. sigh.


----------



## buzzytoes

They won't just give him antibiotics?


----------



## dusty paws

we have antibiotics. his bacteria test came back inconclusive so they re-ran it for free.


----------



## pixiejenna

cats n bags said:


> Poor Jax.
> 
> Have you tried the Hill's CD Stress Chicken Stew (cans) or dry kibbles?  It is a prescription diet, and kind of expensive, but it might help if he can eat it.  Peeper is female, but tends to have bladder problems, and has done well on it.  The stress formula is supposed to help with stress caused bladder issues, and is a bit different than the regular CD.  I've always thought that some of that nutri-ceutical stuff is bogus, but Peeper does seem to respond to those things pretty well. CD Stress is fairly new, but my males always did well on the old version CD when they used to get crystals.
> 
> Peeper also gets a cosequin for cats in her food as well.  I've heard it can help with inflammation in other parts of the body besides the joints.  So more of the "can't hurt, might help" stuff for her.


Thanks for this post. Im having trouble with my cat harry. He had a uti they gave  him a antibiotic and did blood work. Then percribed 2 more meds to help, that he has a problem with kidneys. Then when he finished with his antibiotics 2-3 days later blood again. So more antibiotics. Well we took him in wed morning because he didn't eat his dinner from the night before and was making weird jerky movements in his lower abdomen, like he wanted to pee or felt the need too but couldn't. He had a full and hard bladder, so they put a decather in him &#128547; and he just came home today. They gave us some cd food both soft and hard. But ill ask about the stress cd. Interestingly the one thing they said we could keep using was his consinquen which we give him because he's old. Hes a older when we adopted him so we don't know his true age, but he has some pain his his back end (dont know if its his back, hips, or legs) and the consinquen really helps him with that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Last visit with Angry Kitty and she left me with a parting gift as I was trying to fill up her food bowl. So glad to be done!


Gah! Perhaps it was her way of saying thank you...you know, a little love bite to remember her by 


dusty paws said:


> update- jax's tests came back positive for blood in his urine and bacteria. we are going to have to take him back to the vet.
> 
> just as he was starting to let us pet him again.. sigh.



Poor little guy. I hope I am right in thinking a physical issue is easier to deal with than an emotional problem. Hoping they'll be able to fix things quickly, dusty. {{{hugs}}} to the paws household.


----------



## Sparkletastic

buzzytoes said:


> Last visit with Angry Kitty and she left me with a parting gift as I was trying to fill up her food bowl. So glad to be done!


So sorry about the scratches. &#128549;


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Gah! Perhaps it was her way of saying thank you...you know, a little love bite to remember her by
> 
> 
> Poor little guy. I hope I am right in thinking a physical issue is easier to deal with than an emotional problem. Hoping they'll be able to fix things quickly, dusty. {{{hugs}}} to the paws household.



 thanks clever. today he seems much more normal. i'm also fairly sure he has done his first tinkle in the box as he normally doesn't cover it and there is a huge wet spot there.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> thanks clever. today he seems much more normal. i'm also fairly sure he has done his first tinkle in the box as he normally doesn't cover it and there is a huge wet spot there.



Fingers, paws and claws crossed here...


----------



## cats n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for this post. Im having trouble with my cat harry. He had a uti they gave  him a antibiotic and did blood work. Then percribed 2 more meds to help, that he has a problem with kidneys. Then when he finished with his antibiotics 2-3 days later blood again. So more antibiotics. Well we took him in wed morning because he didn't eat his dinner from the night before and was making weird jerky movements in his lower abdomen, like he wanted to pee or felt the need too but couldn't. He had a full and hard bladder, so they put a decather in him &#55357;&#56867; and he just came home today. They gave us some cd food both soft and hard. But ill ask about the stress cd. Interestingly the one thing they said we could keep using was his consinquen which we give him because he's old. Hes a older when we adopted him so we don't know his true age, but he has some pain his his back end (dont know if its his back, hips, or legs) and the consinquen really helps him with that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



How is Harry doing now?  I hope he is feeling better and that he is not having any more UT issues.

There are several kinds of CD food.  I can't remember if they still make the pate kind that looked like FF classics or other generic brown meat cake.  There is a regular stew that has chunks of meat, rice grains, and carrots in a sauce, the Stress stew that looks like the regular stew but has magic added to help with stress hormones.  Some of the cans have big chunks of chicken that Peeper won't eat unless I mash them with a fork to make them more like mince.

The stress food is not like a tranquilizer or something to alter their mental state, but there is something about the food ingredients that calms the hormones to keep them from causing the bladder inflammation.  Maybe it is like eating ice cream that puts us in our happy place when the world around is .


----------



## pixiejenna

cats n bags said:


> How is Harry doing now?  I hope he is feeling better and that he is not having any more UT issues.
> 
> There are several kinds of CD food.  I can't remember if they still make the pate kind that looked like FF classics or other generic brown meat cake.  There is a regular stew that has chunks of meat, rice grains, and carrots in a sauce, the Stress stew that looks like the regular stew but has magic added to help with stress hormones.  Some of the cans have big chunks of chicken that Peeper won't eat unless I mash them with a fork to make them more like mince.
> 
> The stress food is not like a tranquilizer or something to alter their mental state, but there is something about the food ingredients that calms the hormones to keep them from causing the bladder inflammation.  Maybe it is like eating ice cream that puts us in our happy place when the world around is .


He's doing a lot better. Not 100% but he's eating like normal and drinking a lot of water(which is normal for him he's always been a big water drinker). He's meowing for attention and purring to almost regular levels. He's making a lot of puddles which isn't normal for him but i guess is to be expected after having a dicathiter in. He's now day two on one of his new med which is supposed to help with the feeling/urge to pee. So maybe that will help cut back on the puddles. 

The vet gave us a small sample bag of dry cd food to try, so im using that as his reward treat after giving him his meds. Since they said he should only eat the special diet food. I had my dad bring in the treats that i was giving him to see it would be ok to give him and they said no. I need to give him some sort of treat because if i don't he literly runs from me now. He'll at least tolerate it if he gets a snack lol. We only feed out cats wet food so i guess thats why im able to get away with giving him the dry stuff as a treat. I forgot to check before i left work yesterday if my pharmacy can special order the cd food for less than what the vet charges. But we have about 2 weeks of wet food for now.

I will say that we are lucky that he's never been a picky eater and will eat pretty much anything we give him. However its good to know that there are other cd options avaliable that i wasn't aware of. Unfortunately i was at work when my dad picked him up from the vet so i wasn't able to ask them any questions about the food. And my dad doesn't have the greatest memory. 

Hopefully Harry stays on track and doesn't get really bad again. If so we may have to put him to sleep because we can't really afford 4 figure vet bills every month. And really the quality of life at that point will be very poor IMO. The only other option is a surgery that would turn him into a her and open up his UT. Which would be even more expensive and is still no guarantee it will fix the problem and would still require a lot of monitoring. Given his unknown age im not comfortable putting him threw a surgery especially when its not even a full fix. Poor old guy i hope he can maintain where he is and get back to normal behavior. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clevercat

pixiejenna said:


> He's doing a lot better. Not 100% but he's eating like normal and drinking a lot of water(which is normal for him he's always been a big water drinker). He's meowing for attention and purring to almost regular levels. He's making a lot of puddles which isn't normal for him but i guess is to be expected after having a dicathiter in. He's now day two on one of his new med which is supposed to help with the feeling/urge to pee. So maybe that will help cut back on the puddles.
> 
> The vet gave us a small sample bag of dry cd food to try, so im using that as his reward treat after giving him his meds. Since they said he should only eat the special diet food. I had my dad bring in the treats that i was giving him to see it would be ok to give him and they said no. I need to give him some sort of treat because if i don't he literly runs from me now. He'll at least tolerate it if he gets a snack lol. We only feed out cats wet food so i guess thats why im able to get away with giving him the dry stuff as a treat. I forgot to check before i left work yesterday if my pharmacy can special order the cd food for less than what the vet charges. But we have about 2 weeks of wet food for now.
> 
> I will say that we are lucky that he's never been a picky eater and will eat pretty much anything we give him. However its good to know that there are other cd options avaliable that i wasn't aware of. Unfortunately i was at work when my dad picked him up from the vet so i wasn't able to ask them any questions about the food. And my dad doesn't have the greatest memory.
> 
> Hopefully Harry stays on track and doesn't get really bad again. If so we may have to put him to sleep because we can't really afford 4 figure vet bills every month. And really the quality of life at that point will be very poor IMO. The only other option is a surgery that would turn him into a her and open up his UT. Which would be even more expensive and is still no guarantee it will fix the problem and would still require a lot of monitoring. Given his unknown age im not comfortable putting him threw a surgery especially when its not even a full fix. Poor old guy i hope he can maintain where he is and get back to normal behavior.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Just wanted to send you and Harry some virtual {{{hugs}}} and praying Harry continue nudes to improve.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Gah, where did nudes come from? And I can't edit the post, either. Stupid tPF desktop. I hope Harry continues to improve.


----------



## cats n bags

pixiejenna said:


> He's doing a lot better. Not 100% but he's eating like normal and drinking a lot of water(which is normal for him he's always been a big water drinker). He's meowing for attention and purring to almost regular levels. He's making a lot of puddles which isn't normal for him but i guess is to be expected after having a dicathiter in. He's now day two on one of his new med which is supposed to help with the feeling/urge to pee. So maybe that will help cut back on the puddles.
> 
> The vet gave us a small sample bag of dry cd food to try, so im using that as his reward treat after giving him his meds. Since they said he should only eat the special diet food. I had my dad bring in the treats that i was giving him to see it would be ok to give him and they said no. I need to give him some sort of treat because if i don't he literly runs from me now. He'll at least tolerate it if he gets a snack lol. We only feed out cats wet food so i guess thats why im able to get away with giving him the dry stuff as a treat. I forgot to check before i left work yesterday if my pharmacy can special order the cd food for less than what the vet charges. But we have about 2 weeks of wet food for now.
> 
> I will say that we are lucky that he's never been a picky eater and will eat pretty much anything we give him. However its good to know that there are other cd options avaliable that i wasn't aware of. Unfortunately i was at work when my dad picked him up from the vet so i wasn't able to ask them any questions about the food. And my dad doesn't have the greatest memory.
> 
> Hopefully Harry stays on track and doesn't get really bad again. If so we may have to put him to sleep because we can't really afford 4 figure vet bills every month. And really the quality of life at that point will be very poor IMO. The only other option is a surgery that would turn him into a her and open up his UT. Which would be even more expensive and is still no guarantee it will fix the problem and would still require a lot of monitoring. Given his unknown age im not comfortable putting him threw a surgery especially when its not even a full fix. Poor old guy i hope he can maintain where he is and get back to normal behavior.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



You can only get the prescription food from a vet.  Petsmart also sells it, but you need a paper script from your vet before you can buy it there, and the price isn't any better.  You really need to plan to keep Harry on it for life and not give him many other foods that could cause problems.  Most of the time, the CD will keep them from blocking again, but if it doesn't work, the surgery may be needed.

I had one cat that did need the PU surgery, and while it was expensive, it worked well for him, and keeping him on the special diet gave him several more good years before heart disease got him in the end.  Willy was a special cat anyway, but all he cared about was that he didn't have any more pain when he pee'd and got to eat the fancy canned food.


----------



## dusty paws

sigh. continued urination problems. i'm wondering if some anti anxiety meds would work? ladies i'm just so sad. i wish i could fix this once and for all.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> sigh. continued urination problems. i'm wondering if some anti anxiety meds would work? ladies i'm just so sad. i wish i could fix this once and for all.


At this point, I doubt it would hurt anything to try them!! He is still loving on you and otherwise happy right? It's just bathroom issues?


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> At this point, I doubt it would hurt anything to try them!! He is still loving on you and otherwise happy right? It's just bathroom issues?


yes. just the potty issues. pried open our bedroom door and snuggled up with me this morning.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm happy to report hubba hubba Harry is doing a lot better. Still not 100% but he's working on it he's a lot more chatty (but his purrs still aren't up to par). His hunger levels are back to normal, he's a bit miffed that he can't help is little brother finish his food. I let him do it once because I forgot he shouldn't and it's such a habit to let him do it. And our other guy is dying that he can't get his big Brothers food. I'd also say his water intake is pretty close to normal, he's always been a big water drinker.

So I'm still giving him the antibiotics until they run out and two pills a day. One for kidney function the other for pee flow for a lack of a better description. The second one they told us to use half a pill twice a day but we are doing one half a day because he was acting a little funny on the full dose(mopey, grumbling, and squinting one eye a lot). We will probably take him in next week for more blood work. To see how he's doing at that point it will be 2 weeks since he had his night at the vet. 

He's still having puddles on the floor, not sure if this is normal or not. I know that the vet said it would happen, I just figured that it was because of the decatheter. I was expecting it to stop after a few days after being off of it and he adjusted to the change.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> has anyone tried anything to help with plaque buildup in cats? the vet mentioned that jax has some plaque buildup and suggested a deep cleaning under anesthetic. before i traumatize him again.. was wondering if anyone has tried any remedies to help.



Hi dusty... We use a product called Plaque off, which is just a brewers yeast concoction. Or you can just put some Brewers yeast in his food. Be very careful with dental cleaning for cats as our vet told us that this causes more problems than it solves. It can cause cracking which in turn causes infections. He doesn't recommend it more than once in their lifetime. But does recommend Plaque off or raw bones like chicken wings or necks for them to chew on. 

With regard to Poor little Jax, I think you mentioned something to help calm him? Anyway, there is a drug called Gabapentin (we use it for Vincent's arthritis), it is primarily used for neurological issues in cats. In low doses it has a calming effect, just seems to mellow out those who are a bit highly strung. 

Kisses to Jax


----------



## dusty paws

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi dusty... We use a product called Plaque off, which is just a brewers yeast concoction. Or you can just put some Brewers yeast in his food. Be very careful with dental cleaning for cats as our vet told us that this causes more problems than it solves. It can cause cracking which in turn causes infections. He doesn't recommend it more than once in their lifetime. But does recommend Plaque off or raw bones like chicken wings or necks for them to chew on.
> 
> With regard to Poor little Jax, I think you mentioned something to help calm him? Anyway, there is a drug called Gabapentin (we use it for Vincent's arthritis), it is primarily used for neurological issues in cats. In low doses it has a calming effect, just seems to mellow out those who are a bit highly strung.
> 
> Kisses to Jax


hi vin, thanks so much for the advice. i spoke with his vet yesterday for awhile and he wants me to go back to putting him on a special anti crystal diet. he thinks he might be susceptible to crystals and as a result this hurts him. we've definitely upped his water in his food, and i notice that i don't see him drink water like rosie does. he send kisses back.. especially since he just used the box.


----------



## dusty paws

mr. jax peed on our bed this morning (with us in it). we have him on day 4 of a special urinary health diet. i'm also looking into getting a water fountain for them since he doesn't drink as much water as rosie does.just paws crossed that i can get this under control.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I really feel for you and Mr Paws. Wish I had something to suggest. I wonder what Jax is trying to tell you...


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I really feel for you and Mr Paws. Wish I had something to suggest. I wonder what Jax is trying to tell you...


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh poor Jax. I wish he would stop being such a mystery. I wonder if he would leave a Belly Band on


----------



## dusty paws

yeah. i'm contemplating the kitty anti anxiety meds. i just want him to feel safe. lord help us if we have a baby soon.


----------



## poopsie

Need good thoughts and prayers. Am at emergency vet with Julius. There was blood in his pee this evening. Since I am working brutal hours the next five days I bundled him up. Turns out they think  he is anemic and has heart murmur......galloping somethingorother.  I had to comprimise on the tests and they wanted to do. Wouldn't have enough for treatment otherwise


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Need good thoughts and prayers. Am at emergency vet with Julius. There was blood in his pee this evening. Since I am working brutal hours the next five days I bundled him up. Turns out they think  he is anemic and has heart murmur......galloping somethingorother.  I had to comprimise on the tests and they wanted to do. Wouldn't have enough for treatment otherwise



Just emailed you. Sending love and healing thoughts. Please be ok, Mr J. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## poopsie

Thank you!

We are home now. tentative diagnoses are suspected hemorhagic diarrhea, heart murmur and arrthymia and pale mucous membranes
Julius has clear urine upon collection. His rectum is empty upon exam. He is not anemic
Based on his history suspicious he has bloody diarrhea.
Started on a medication for diarrhea (metronidazole) and given fluids

He is resting out on the catio and I am turning in as I have to be at work in a few hours


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We are home now. tentative diagnoses are suspected hemorhagic diarrhea, heart murmur and arrthymia and pale mucous membranes
> Julius has clear urine upon collection. His rectum is empty upon exam. He is not anemic
> Based on his history suspicious he has bloody diarrhea.
> Started on a medication for diarrhea (metronidazole) and given fluids
> 
> He is resting out on the catio and I am turning in as I have to be at work in a few hours



Oh Mr J...
Sleep well, both of you ❤️


----------



## Cindi

Poor Julius. Sending healing thoughts his way. It's always a long day after a night at the E-Vet.


----------



## cats n bags

Sending healing mojo to Mr. Julius.  Get better little man.


----------



## buzzytoes

Gracious that is a lot!! Do they know what caused it at least? Hope he is on the mend and feeling better soon.


----------



## poopsie

He seemed a bit better this morning. I am wondering if the comfortis is upsetting him. Last month when I gave it to him he yarked up the biggest mess I have ever seen from him. He seemed ok yesterday. I gave him half a tablet then  few hours later he was straining and making little  bloody puddles. I am holding off on giving him the other half.  I gave him the prescribed dose of the .eds they sent home and he immediately drooled it out. Sigh


----------



## jenny70

Feel better soon Julius!  Healing thoughts headed your way!


----------



## buzzytoes

It's official. I am enrolled in my first dog training courses, so that I can add that on to my pet sitting services. I am nervous but excited!


----------



## poopsie

Woo hoo!!!!  Congratulations


----------



## Cindi

Buzzy, That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## clevercat

Buzzy - great news!!!
poopsie - how's Mr J doing today?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Buzzy - great news!!!
> poopsie - how's Mr J doing today?




I don't think he is any worse. Definitely better than he looked last night. No bloody puddles. His appetite is not that great but he showed enough this morning that I nixed the vet visit I got up at 5:30 to arrange. I really think it is the comfortis. Since he is peckish and had such a bad reaction. To the meds I have held off dosing him. He soaked the towel in his hutch so I know he isn't blocked there.
I have some time off after the 4th and I am going to look into new vets. I am not at all happy with the one I have been using since Boo died. The one vet I liked there has left and I have gotten a different vet every time since. I would like some continuity of care.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I don't think he is any worse. Definitely better than he looked last night. No bloody puddles. His appetite is not that great but he showed enough this morning that I nixed the vet visit I got up at 5:30 to arrange. I really think it is the comfort is. Since he is peckish and had such a bad reaction. To the meds I have held off dosing him. He soaked the towel in his hutch so I know he isn't blocked there.
> I have some time off after the 4th and I am going to look into new vets. I am not at all happy with the one I have been using since Boo died. The one vet I liked there has left and I have gotten a different vet every time since. I would like some continuity of care.



Glad he's doing better, poopsie - please give him a chin scritchie and a head boop from Aunty clevercat ❤️ Good luck with vet-hunt, hope you can find one you can gel with. Ooorrrr I could clone LV


----------



## dusty paws

sending healing thoughts to Mr. J!


----------



## dusty paws

still the never ending inappropriate elimination battles wear on. we are trying another round of antibiotics, pain pills, and to help inflammation. we have a brand new box set up and a water fountain coming on tuesday.

we are so sad; we want to help jax so badly. he is also on the special urinary tract diet now too. good thoughts and prayers welcomed.


----------



## buzzytoes

Have you had an ultrasound done or just xrays? I don't know if it is in your budget but I wonder if it would turn up something that xrays wouldn't?

Also, I have not listened to it yet, but it is on my list. There is a webinar from APDT (Association of Professional Dog Trainers) that is devoted strictly to litter box problems. I am guessing it is about an hour or so long, but it's free to register and listen. You may learn something you hadn't thought of.

https://apdt.com/education/webinars/details.aspx?id=100105


----------



## dusty paws

If this doesn't help then we will be going back for more in depth tests. 

Thanks for the link! They were both pretty good considering all the fireworks going off last night. Now he's cuddled up here on the sofa with me.


----------



## buzzytoes

This is Reggie, my client for the evening who is scared of fireworks (and thunder, guns on TV, etc). His mom left man cave for him, we've got essential oils diffusing, and a playlist on a bluetooth speaker and ipod I brought from home. He was panting when I got here but has since stopped, even though he is still in his cave. I have been singing along to all the songs to help cover the noise of fireworks so he probably hates me.


----------



## dusty paws

awww poor sweet boy! the chinchillas are unphased. rosie and jax don't seem that bothered by it, either.


----------



## clevercat

@poopsie - Mr Julius update, please!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> @poopsie - Mr Julius update, please!




Mr J is back to what passes for normal for him. I am convinced that he reacts badly to the comfortis. I need to research other flea treatments for him. With his horrible skin topicals are out. He did well with a seresto collar once but not with subsequent ones. I may just take him in for a medicated bath. I have more time now that the fair is over. I went for days without turning the computer on I was so busy.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Mr J is back to what passes for normal for him. I am convinced that he reacts badly to the comfortis. I need to research other flea treatments for him. With his horrible skin topicals are out. He did well with a seresto collar once but not with subsequent ones. I may just take him in for a medicated bath. I have more time now that the fair is over. I went for days without turning the computer on I was so busy.


I've heard of bathing tiny kittens in original Dawn dishwashing liquid to rid them of fleas when they were too young for the medical products.  Would Julius be willing to take a bath?


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I've heard of bathing tiny kittens in original Dawn dishwashing liquid to rid them of fleas when they were too young for the medical products.  Would Julius be willing to take a bath?




Julius is familiar with baffs. He gets bathed with Douxo Calm Shampoo for his itchy skin from the flea allergies. I was planning on taking him in to a groomers next week. I would try and bathe him myself but something tells me I would need an extra set of hands and the other CCL in the park moved out the end of last month.  I will pick up some Dawn just in case


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Julius is familiar with baffs. He gets bathed with Douxo Calm Shampoo for his itchy skin from the flea allergies. I was planning on taking him in to a groomers next week. I would try and bathe him myself but something tells me I would need an extra set of hands and the other CCL in the park moved out the end of last month.  I will pick up some Dawn just in case


Does the groomer have a cats-only flea shampoo?  If he is already having troubles with the vet things, I would be very concerned about poisoning him with the groomer's products.  I have heard sad stories about cats and groomers, but don't know all the details.


----------



## poopsie

Oh! Oh! OMG!!!! We has a wee bebeh possum! Well, the Momma possum has a wee bebeh. LOL. She let me see it tonight. It was a tiny little scrap clinging to her back. She visits me every night----sneaks through the latticework on the catio. This is the first time i have seen the wee one. So stinkin' cute.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oh! Oh! OMG!!!! We has a wee bebeh possum! Well, the Momma possum has a wee bebeh. LOL. She let me see it tonight. It was a tiny little scrap clinging to her back. She visits me every night----sneaks through the latticework on the catio. This is the first time i have seen the wee one. So stinkin' cute.




Eep! I am so jealous! I've never seen one irl ❤️


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Eep! I am so jealous! I've never seen one irl ❤️




I ran back in to get my phone to see if i could snap a peekchure but the bebeh had crawled back into the pouch by the time I got back. Probably just as well........the flash might have scared it. 
But you can has focks! I would luv to have fockses


----------



## poopsie

Poor Mr Julius. He went to the vet on the 12th for an URI ------- thanks to Keaton who was blessing all and sundry with wet billowing sneezes. While there I mentioned my frustration with medicating him for fleas. The last time I had tried Comfortis I got half a pill down him and the next day he was spotting blood all over the catio. That led to the ER visit and the diagnosis of possible hemorrhagic diarrhea. The month before that he had a huuuuuuuuge yark after I wrestled the Comfortis down him. So the vet agreed that we would discontinue the Comfortis. He put a dose of Cheristin---a topical--- on him. That was Tuesday. The next day I came home to a catio full of little bloody puddles _again_!!!! GAHHHHHH. He had been fine before that. Yesterday nothing now this afternoon he is spotting a bit again. The common denominator to these incidents is flea treatments. Where is that hair tearing emoticon???? I NEED it back pronto!!!


----------



## chessmont

poopsie I have no advice but I am so sorry about your kitty.  Perhaps the flea comb is the only answer for him.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Poor Mr Julius. He went to the vet on the 12th for an URI ------- thanks to Keaton who was blessing all and sundry with wet billowing sneezes. While there I mentioned my frustration with medicating him for fleas. The last time I had tried Comfortis I got half a pill down him and the next day he was spotting blood all over the catio. That led to the ER visit and the diagnosis of possible hemorrhagic diarrhea. The month before that he had a huuuuuuuuge yark after I wrestled the Comfortis down him. So the vet agreed that we would discontinue the Comfortis. He put a dose of Cheristin---a topical--- on him. That was Tuesday. The next day I came home to a catio full of little bloody puddles _again_!!!! GAHHHHHH. He had been fine before that. Yesterday nothing now this afternoon he is spotting a bit again. The common denominator to these incidents is flea treatments. Where is that hair tearing emoticon???? I NEED it back pronto!!!



Poor little guy is really going through it, isn't he?
There is a topical flea treatment called Advocat here in the UK, suitable for cats allergic to the usual flea treatment. I wonder if your vet has something similar? Hope the sniffles and sneezles clear up soon - how kind of Keaton to share with everyone.


----------



## pixiejenna

OK I'm seriously considering getting another cat. One of the girls I work with found a beautiful ginger in her yard the other day. She took him to the police to see if he was chipped and he was. Unfortunately when the police went to the address on file they found out that the owner had moved. They are still attempting to find the owners but no luck yet. The police gave the cat to animal control which luckily is a no kill shelter. They have to hold him for 10 days and if no one claims him he'll be put up for adoption. She said that he's the sweetest cat ever and he just strolled up and got cozy with her. And when they were at the police station he was already giving her nose kisses! She'd take him in a heartbeat if it weren't for  her dog, who would totally terrorize him. 

We had to put our ginger Harry down not that long ago. We have one more cat zorro, he's a bit older now I think 10 or 11. He also has really bad IBS that we haven't been able to resolve. I feel like he's been a little extra needy lately as a only kitty in the house. He's normally a very quiet cat but lately he's a chatty Cathy and wants our attention on demand. My coworker said that she'd get to animal control with me and pick him up with me because she so badly wants him to go to a good home. She feels horrible trying to do the right thing and he ends up at animal control. I don't know much about him but I do know that he's not neutered. I've never had a adult cat that wasn't neutered. Can you guys give me some insight on how that really affects them?

 My main concern is could this cause him to be more aggressive to my other guy(who is neutered) especially since he has IBS and I know some animals will pick on others when they know that the other one is sick. As much as I want another cat, I really want a guy who would ultimately be a good friend for my other cat. I know that you don't know how they'll be until they actually meet. But am I over analyzing how a cat not being neutered may affect the dynamics of the relationship between the two? I'm thinking that he might see our cats IBS as his way of marking his territory and then might be inclined to do the same which I don't want for obvious reasons. I'd hate to bring this guy home and it not work out kwim?  

Also another factor is if we do take this guy home it won't be until mid month and we go on vacay at the end of the month. I'd also hate to bring him home and then have him boarded for a week. We have to board our other guy because his IBS is that bad. We could probably get a neighbor to come over and feed clean the litter box. But maybe this might be too much alone time so fresh in a new home? Maybe I'm over thinking this. . . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## buzzytoes

I wouldn't bring him home without being neutered, but that's just my own opinion. Like adopt him and take him straight to the vet. He may be more aggressive towards your boy, but more likely he will want to mark everything you own. 

Cats are more easily independent I think, so it probably wouldn't be a big deal to bring him home and then board him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the input Buzzy. That was kind of along the lines of what I was thinking. I've never had any experience with a cat that wasn't neutered. But I was thinking  that it could potentially be more problematic having one neutered cat and one not neutered.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cindi

I need your prayers or healing thoughts or whatever positive energy you can spare. My cat happy had her leg amputated before I adopted her and it was done badly. Without the gory details we ended up at the e-vet this morning. They are going to fix the amputation by taking the rest of the leg as it should have been done to begin with. But now she is 11 years old. They are going to do bloodwork and take an x-ray tomorrow and if all is well the surgery will be on Tuesday. I know this is the right choice. I really don't have any alternative. But when they started telling me all the things that could go wrong I started to freak out a bit. She is staying tonight and tomorrow night at the vet's. They have around the clock care as they have emergency hours when the regular office is closed. Even knowing she is in good hands I cried all the way home looking at the empty carrier. UGH! I love this sweet girl so much. Please send healing thoughts her way on Tuesday.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> I need your prayers or healing thoughts or whatever positive energy you can spare. My cat happy had her leg amputated before I adopted her and it was done badly. Without the gory details we ended up at the e-vet this morning. They are going to fix the amputation by taking the rest of the leg as it should have been done to begin with. But now she is 11 years old. They are going to do bloodwork and take an x-ray tomorrow and if all is well the surgery will be on Tuesday. I know this is the right choice. I really don't have any alternative. But when they started telling me all the things that could go wrong I started to freak out a bit. She is staying tonight and tomorrow night at the vet's. They have around the clock care as they have emergency hours when the regular office is closed. Even knowing she is in good hands I cried all the way home looking at the empty carrier. UGH! I love this sweet girl so much. Please send healing thoughts her way on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439850


Sending lots of thoughts and healing prayers to you and Happy.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I need your prayers or healing thoughts or whatever positive energy you can spare. My cat happy had her leg amputated before I adopted her and it was done badly. Without the gory details we ended up at the e-vet this morning. They are going to fix the amputation by taking the rest of the leg as it should have been done to begin with. But now she is 11 years old. They are going to do bloodwork and take an x-ray tomorrow and if all is well the surgery will be on Tuesday. I know this is the right choice. I really don't have any alternative. But when they started telling me all the things that could go wrong I started to freak out a bit. She is staying tonight and tomorrow night at the vet's. They have around the clock care as they have emergency hours when the regular office is closed. Even knowing she is in good hands I cried all the way home looking at the empty carrier. UGH! I love this sweet girl so much. Please send healing thoughts her way on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439850



Sending good thoughts, prayers and white light to Happy. It is absolutely the right thing to do - the only thing to do, really. I know how worried you will be - please keep us updated. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> I need your prayers or healing thoughts or whatever positive energy you can spare. My cat happy had her leg amputated before I adopted her and it was done badly. Without the gory details we ended up at the e-vet this morning. They are going to fix the amputation by taking the rest of the leg as it should have been done to begin with. But now she is 11 years old. They are going to do bloodwork and take an x-ray tomorrow and if all is well the surgery will be on Tuesday. I know this is the right choice. I really don't have any alternative. But when they started telling me all the things that could go wrong I started to freak out a bit. She is staying tonight and tomorrow night at the vet's. They have around the clock care as they have emergency hours when the regular office is closed. Even knowing she is in good hands I cried all the way home looking at the empty carrier. UGH! I love this sweet girl so much. Please send healing thoughts her way on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439850



Healing thoughts and prayers headed to you and to Happy.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I need your prayers or healing thoughts or whatever positive energy you can spare. My cat happy had her leg amputated before I adopted her and it was done badly. Without the gory details we ended up at the e-vet this morning. They are going to fix the amputation by taking the rest of the leg as it should have been done to begin with. But now she is 11 years old. They are going to do bloodwork and take an x-ray tomorrow and if all is well the surgery will be on Tuesday. I know this is the right choice. I really don't have any alternative. But when they started telling me all the things that could go wrong I started to freak out a bit. She is staying tonight and tomorrow night at the vet's. They have around the clock care as they have emergency hours when the regular office is closed. Even knowing she is in good hands I cried all the way home looking at the empty carrier. UGH! I love this sweet girl so much. Please send healing thoughts her way on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439850


all the good thoughts and positive prayers for Miss Happy, she is such a sweetie I know things will go perfectly and she'll be even happier after she heals with no further complications!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I need your prayers or healing thoughts or whatever positive energy you can spare. My cat happy had her leg amputated before I adopted her and it was done badly. Without the gory details we ended up at the e-vet this morning. They are going to fix the amputation by taking the rest of the leg as it should have been done to begin with. But now she is 11 years old. They are going to do bloodwork and take an x-ray tomorrow and if all is well the surgery will be on Tuesday. I know this is the right choice. I really don't have any alternative. But when they started telling me all the things that could go wrong I started to freak out a bit. She is staying tonight and tomorrow night at the vet's. They have around the clock care as they have emergency hours when the regular office is closed. Even knowing she is in good hands I cried all the way home looking at the empty carrier. UGH! I love this sweet girl so much. Please send healing thoughts her way on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439850



More prayers and good thoughts being sent for Happy's surgery.


----------



## Cindi

The vet called. Surgery is over and it went well. Hopefully Happy will be back home by this time tomorrow. If they still want to keep an eye on her it will be Thursday. Whew! Waiting for news is the worst. Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes. They worked!





Cindi said:


> I need your prayers or healing thoughts or whatever positive energy you can spare. My cat happy had her leg amputated before I adopted her and it was done badly. Without the gory details we ended up at the e-vet this morning. They are going to fix the amputation by taking the rest of the leg as it should have been done to begin with. But now she is 11 years old. They are going to do bloodwork and take an x-ray tomorrow and if all is well the surgery will be on Tuesday. I know this is the right choice. I really don't have any alternative. But when they started telling me all the things that could go wrong I started to freak out a bit. She is staying tonight and tomorrow night at the vet's. They have around the clock care as they have emergency hours when the regular office is closed. Even knowing she is in good hands I cried all the way home looking at the empty carrier. UGH! I love this sweet girl so much. Please send healing thoughts her way on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439850


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> The vet called. Surgery is over and it went well. Hopefully Happy will be back home by this time tomorrow. If they still want to keep an eye on her it will be Thursday. Whew! Waiting for news is the worst. Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes. They worked!



Such good news!  Continued healing prayers for Happy!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> The vet called. Surgery is over and it went well. Hopefully Happy will be back home by this time tomorrow. If they still want to keep an eye on her it will be Thursday. Whew! Waiting for news is the worst. Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes. They worked!


 Yay happy for Happy news!


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> The vet called. Surgery is over and it went well. Hopefully Happy will be back home by this time tomorrow. If they still want to keep an eye on her it will be Thursday. Whew! Waiting for news is the worst. Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes. They worked!


Yay!  The waiting is horrible.  I'm so glad she is awake and recovering.


----------



## Cindi

Happy is home. She has already used her box and is eating. She is loopy from the pain meds but seems to be pretty comfortable. I'm so glad the worst of this is over.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Happy is home. She has already used her box and is eating. She is loopy from the pain meds but seems to be pretty comfortable. I'm so glad the worst of this is over.


So pleased to hear this, I know how worried you've been. Happy for Happy


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Happy!! Glad she seems to be dealing well.


----------



## Cindi

Happy is still doing great. She has been a good girl and left the stitches alone. I took her out of the cage, gave her some pain meds and put her in my reading chair. She is very happy to nap there. You can see a bit of her incision in the pic but it's not graphic.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Happy is home. She has already used her box and is eating. She is loopy from the pain meds but seems to be pretty comfortable. I'm so glad the worst of this is over.



Just catching up on everything here... So glad that Happy made it through her surgery... Hugs to both of you and some extra scratchies for Happy.


----------



## Cindi

Tripods unite!!! Tommy gave her a bath and is now protecting her. They are so sweet.


----------



## clevercat

@Cindi - that wound/stitching is really impressive! Your vet did a great job. So pleased Tommy is watching over her ❤️


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> Happy is home. She has already used her box and is eating. She is loopy from the pain meds but seems to be pretty comfortable. I'm so glad the worst of this is over.



Great to hear!


----------



## pixiejenna

OK I need a bit of cat advice. We lost our Ginger Harry almost two months ago. I was toying with the idea of getting a new ginger one of my coworkers found in her yard. My dad didn't want to get him and deal with a new cat and he got adopted the first day he was up for adoption after they waited the required amount of time before they could put him up for adoption. Our current cat Zorro is roughly 10 years old and has really bad IBS, his IBS started after he lost his second brother. He's now lost 3 brothers in the past 4 years. Zorro has always been a huge snuggle bug very loving but very quiet cat. 

The past two months he's become extremely vocal and meowing a lot. Especially when we're in the bedroom/office and sometimes in the morning before we get up (we work different schedules my dad gets up early I usually get up around 10). We typically don't let him in the bedrooms we do let him in the office but only when we're around because we don't trust him in there alone with his IBS. I'm thinking that he's lonely and doesn't want to be alone. But then I'm wondering if maybe it's just in my head. Because his last brother Ginger Harry didn't really get along well with him and he'd bully Zorro. So we kind of kept them separated most of the time. 

However he has had some other odd behavioral changes in the past nearly two months. He has a regular spot behind one of our recliners that he has diarrhea and we obviously clean it up, but I have caught him laying down/napping in that spot. Which strikes me as odd he never did that before I'd be inclined to think he'd not want to hang out in a area that he frequently has diarrhea on. I've also seen him napping in spots he didn't use too before, like in the middle of the floor in the front hall (not a regular spot and not comfy either). And some of his usual spots he no longer hangs out (a lot of them were high up spots maybe he just can't get to them easily anymore) His weight has slightly dipped about a third of a pound which doesn't sound like much but he's a whisp of a kitty barely 6 pounds. He's very much a bony butt. His amount and frequency of his diarrhea are the same. 

I'm not sure what's really up with him but I think he's sad/lonely/depressed. As much as I'd love to get him a new buddy I'm kind of thinking that it would probably stress him out even more. But I'm also half wondering if maybe it's getting close to his time to go because of his other recent changes in behavior. We are also going on vacation next week and will be boarding him with our vet while we are away. He's still a very lovey dovey cat and gives us a lot of purrs and other than his diarrhea he doesn't seem to be in pain or suffering. What are your guys thoughts on this and his behavior changes? Am I being the crazy cat lady who's over thinking all of this?


----------



## Cindi

You are not overthinking. You are just a great cat mom. Any time there is a major change in a pet's personality the first thing to do is take him to the vet to make sure nothing physical is wrong. He probably is just lonely. Can you foster to adopt to see if he really wants a friend? 10 is not really that old. Hopefully he is back to his old self soon.





pixiejenna said:


> OK I need a bit of cat advice. We lost our Ginger Harry almost two months ago. I was toying with the idea of getting a new ginger one of my coworkers found in her yard. My dad didn't want to get him and deal with a new cat and he got adopted the first day he was up for adoption after they waited the required amount of time before they could put him up for adoption. Our current cat Zorro is roughly 10 years old and has really bad IBS, his IBS started after he lost his second brother. He's now lost 3 brothers in the past 4 years. Zorro has always been a huge snuggle bug very loving but very quiet cat.
> 
> The past two months he's become extremely vocal and meowing a lot. Especially when we're in the bedroom/office and sometimes in the morning before we get up (we work different schedules my dad gets up early I usually get up around 10). We typically don't let him in the bedrooms we do let him in the office but only when we're around because we don't trust him in there alone with his IBS. I'm thinking that he's lonely and doesn't want to be alone. But then I'm wondering if maybe it's just in my head. Because his last brother Ginger Harry didn't really get along well with him and he'd bully Zorro. So we kind of kept them separated most of the time.
> 
> However he has had some other odd behavioral changes in the past nearly two months. He has a regular spot behind one of our recliners that he has diarrhea and we obviously clean it up, but I have caught him laying down/napping in that spot. Which strikes me as odd he never did that before I'd be inclined to think he'd not want to hang out in a area that he frequently has diarrhea on. I've also seen him napping in spots he didn't use too before, like in the middle of the floor in the front hall (not a regular spot and not comfy either). And some of his usual spots he no longer hangs out (a lot of them were high up spots maybe he just can't get to them easily anymore) His weight has slightly dipped about a third of a pound which doesn't sound like much but he's a whisp of a kitty barely 6 pounds. He's very much a bony butt. His amount and frequency of his diarrhea are the same.
> 
> I'm not sure what's really up with him but I think he's sad/lonely/depressed. As much as I'd love to get him a new buddy I'm kind of thinking that it would probably stress him out even more. But I'm also half wondering if maybe it's getting close to his time to go because of his other recent changes in behavior. We are also going on vacation next week and will be boarding him with our vet while we are away. He's still a very lovey dovey cat and gives us a lot of purrs and other than his diarrhea he doesn't seem to be in pain or suffering. What are your guys thoughts on this and his behavior changes? Am I being the crazy cat lady who's over thinking all of this?


----------



## Cindi

Only 1 week since Happy's surgery and she is laying comfortably on her bad side!  YAY  My vet really did a great job fixing someone else's screw up. I am surprised at how well she is recovering. She is leaving the stitches alone, eating, drinking, purring, looking for attention and using the box just like normal. I think I was more traumatized than she was about this whole thing. lol


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Only 1 week since Happy's surgery and she is laying comfortably on her bad side!  YAY  My vet really did a great job fixing someone else's screw up. I am surprised at how well she is recovering. She is leaving the stitches alone, eating, drinking, purring, looking for attention and using the box just like normal. I think I was more traumatized than she was about this whole thing. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447510


So pleased to hear Happy is doing so well - she looks so content


----------



## poopsie

So happy for Happy


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Only 1 week since Happy's surgery and she is laying comfortably on her bad side!  YAY  My vet really did a great job fixing someone else's screw up. I am surprised at how well she is recovering. She is leaving the stitches alone, eating, drinking, purring, looking for attention and using the box just like normal. I think I was more traumatized than she was about this whole thing. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447510


I wonder if the repair surgery took away a lot of pain and even with the stitches and bare spot, she feels a bazillion times better.


----------



## Cindi

cats n bags said:


> I wonder if the repair surgery took away a lot of pain and even with the stitches and bare spot, she feels a bazillion times better.



You are probably right. What was there was a mess. [emoji20] I wish I would have not listened to my old vet and had it done years ago. Live and learn I guess. It's hard to find a good vet but I finally did.


----------



## Cindi

Another milestone in Happy's recovery. She walked up the 2 cat steps to her favorite chair. I was holding my breath the whole time. LOL  No more cage necessary. She will just be out in the room for the next few weeks as she relearns how to walk properly. She was walking around this morning and I think it is still strange and doesn't feel the same. I know she will be back to her wonderful self soon.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Only 1 week since Happy's surgery and she is laying comfortably on her bad side!  YAY  My vet really did a great job fixing someone else's screw up. I am surprised at how well she is recovering. She is leaving the stitches alone, eating, drinking, purring, looking for attention and using the box just like normal. I think I was more traumatized than she was about this whole thing. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447510


Happy is such a beautiful girl, I love her light brown undercoat and tabby stripes. I hope sweet girl heals super fast


----------



## buzzytoes

It's taken nearly 18 mos but I had my first pet sitting emergency yesterday and one of my very first clients will cross the Rainbow Bridge today when his family gets home. Drake is a Boykin Spaniel and started having back issues about 9 months ago. Saturday he was fine, then Sunday morning I could tell he was in pain cuz he was doing his funny walk. By my second visit Sunday he was completely down in back and could only drag his back legs around. His mom had already made the decision that if it got bad again she would put him down. She didn't want him to live in constant pain and she didn't want him to live paralyzed because he is such a high energy dog. I said my goodbyes to him at the vet. He was one of my first clients, who I actually had to visit about four times before I sat for him because his mom was worried he would be too protective of the house. Turned out he was all bark and no bite and I never felt scared of him, even the day we met. He's just exciteable and loud. That house will definitely be missing his energy.


----------



## clevercat

@buzzytoes sending hugs to you, Drake and Drake's family. Godspeed little man, and a safe, peaceful journey to the Bridge...


----------



## Cindi

Oh Buzzy, I'm so sorry for your loss. He was lucky to not only have a great family that loves him but also a great pet sitter to love and care for him. RIP Drake.


----------



## dusty paws

sending hugs buzzy


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> It's taken nearly 18 mos but I had my first pet sitting emergency yesterday and one of my very first clients will cross the Rainbow Bridge today when his family gets home. Drake is a Boykin Spaniel and started having back issues about 9 months ago. Saturday he was fine, then Sunday morning I could tell he was in pain cuz he was doing his funny walk. By my second visit Sunday he was completely down in back and could only drag his back legs around. His mom had already made the decision that if it got bad again she would put him down. She didn't want him to live in constant pain and she didn't want him to live paralyzed because he is such a high energy dog. I said my goodbyes to him at the vet. He was one of my first clients, who I actually had to visit about four times before I sat for him because his mom was worried he would be too protective of the house. Turned out he was all bark and no bite and I never felt scared of him, even the day we met. He's just exciteable and loud. That house will definitely be missing his energy.
> View attachment 3459298




hugs to you all 

Pauley and I are going to the vet today..............I just want to see if there is anything they can do to improve the quality of whatever time he has left. Like Drake's people I don't want to do heroic measures. Besides I think Pauley is way beyond the point where they would be effective. He has already far exceeded their original expectations. As long as he hasn't given up I won't either


----------



## clevercat

@poopsie - Holding good thoughts for both of you. Squalley Pauley, please keep fighting little man!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> @poopsie - Holding good thoughts for both of you. Squalley Pauley, please keep fighting little man!






He is still behind his eyes iykwim. It has been my experience that when they are ready to go they get that vacant, starey look.....almost like they are already seeing into the beyond.  His spirit is still willing........it is his wasting flesh that needs help.


----------



## poopsie

back from the vet. Sadly there is nothing they can do for him. So I brought him home and will continue to care for him until the end. Poor old guy


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> back from the vet. Sadly there is nothing they can do for him. So I brought him home and will continue to care for him until the end. Poor old guy



Oh, Pauley...I'm so sorry, poopsie. It stinks when they get old, I know, but the Squalley one is in the best possible hands. Sends nag you both big, big {{{hugs}}}


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh, Pauley...I'm so sorry, poopsie. It stinks when they get old, I know, but the Squalley one is in the best possible hands. Sends nag you both big, big {{{hugs}}}



Yeah...................he isn't doing very well tonight. I found Boo's old heating pad and put that in his bed.


----------



## cats n bags

(((hugs)))
@poopsie I will be keeping you and Pauley in my thoughts.  It has been a hard summer for many kitties and their people.
(((hugs)))


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> (((hugs)))
> @poopsie I will be keeping you and Pauley in my thoughts.  It has been a hard summer for many kitties and their people.
> (((hugs)))



It has been, hasn't it

I think that one way or another Pauley will be crossing The Bridge today


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> It has been, hasn't it
> 
> I think that one way or another Pauley will be crossing The Bridge today



Oh Pauley. Sending love and white light...


----------



## Cindi

Poopsie, I'm so sorry your time with Pauley is coming to an end. I know he had a wonderful life filled with love. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear Pauley, god speed on your journey.  poopsie


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Poopsie, I'm so sorry your time with Pauley is coming to an end. I know he had a wonderful life filled with love. ((((HUGS))))



Thank you 

Pauley crossed The Bridge just after midnight


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Oh dear Pauley, god speed on your journey.  poopsie




Thank you


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Thank you
> 
> Pauley crossed The Bridge just after midnight



You gave him the best possible life. Now he is reunited with Boo, up at the Bridge. Sending you lots of love.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm sorry @poopsie   Fly free and play hard up at the bridge little guy.


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> Thank you
> 
> Pauley crossed The Bridge just after midnight


so sorry for your loss....you'r such a good kitty mommie; I'm sure you did everything you could for him


----------



## Cindi

poopsie said:


> Thank you
> 
> Pauley crossed The Bridge just after midnight



I'm so sorry. Godspeed Pauley.  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Cindi

For the first time since her surgery Happy walked up the stairs all by herself and got in bed. Seeing her there made me smile. She is even better than before the surgery. She must feel so much better. [emoji7]


----------



## dusty paws

happy 1st gotcha day to my haus panther Jax!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> happy 1st gotcha day to my haus panther Jax!


A year?? Already? Gosh, that went fast. Happy, happy Gotcha Day, Mr Jax!


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> happy 1st gotcha day to my haus panther Jax!



I loved that video on IG! I hate that you cannot comment on the "stories" but I loved his little chirrup! after you stopped scratching. Happy Gotcha Day Jax!


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> I loved that video on IG! I hate that you cannot comment on the "stories" but I loved his little chirrup! after you stopped scratching. Happy Gotcha Day Jax!


aw thanks!  i'm glad that came across in the video.. he is so chirpy sometimes.


----------



## buzzytoes

I hate, hate, hate the Circle of Life when it comes to pets. I hate not knowing what is in their best interest. I hate seeing Haley hobble around, but I hate the thought of letting her go when her spirit is still completely in tact. She is 13.5, has just torn her other cruciate (tore and surgically repaired the other leg about two years ago), and had spondylosis in her back. It's so unfair that they don't live nearly long enough. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> I hate, hate, hate the Circle of Life when it comes to pets. I hate not knowing what is in their best interest. I hate seeing Haley hobble around, but I hate the thought of letting her go when her spirit is still completely in tact. She is 13.5, has just torn her other cruciate (tore and surgically repaired the other leg about two years ago), and had spondylosis in her back. It's so unfair that they don't live nearly long enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using PurseForum mobile app


aww....I know it's hard to see them getting old and not being able to enjoy all the activities they once did.  I've always adopted young cats so that I can (hopefully) enjoy many good years with them.  (There was one exception - a neighbor's cat that I adopted that was maybe 6 and had medical issues).
I really have a lot of respect for people who adopt older animals.  They can be just as lovable in their own way but we know we have less time with them before medical issues and ultimately the end coming.  
I guess we could consider birds.  They can outlive their people.  But then you have to plan for them in your estate planning.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I hate, hate, hate the Circle of Life when it comes to pets. I hate not knowing what is in their best interest. I hate seeing Haley hobble around, but I hate the thought of letting her go when her spirit is still completely in tact. She is 13.5, has just torn her other cruciate (tore and surgically repaired the other leg about two years ago), and had spondylosis in her back. It's so unfair that they don't live nearly long enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using PurseForum mobile app



Oh, Miss Meanie...{{{hugs}}} to you both, buzzy. It's the hardest, cr*ppiest part of being a fur-parent. You'll know when it's her time...
Is she eating? Drinking? Is she comfortable? 
Sending you many, many prayers and good thoughts...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Oh, Miss Meanie...{{{hugs}}} to you both, buzzy. It's the hardest, cr*ppiest part of being a fur-parent. You'll know when it's her time...
> Is she eating? Drinking? Is she comfortable?
> Sending you many, many prayers and good thoughts...



She is still eating, we have Rimadyl, Gabapentin, and Adequan to disburse. She is my soulmate - my one example of love at first sight (I literally met her eyes and said "I better go home and get DH because that's my dog"), and to be confronted with the fact that there is no denying her time is near, is hard on my heart. With the cats it was kind of a nagging thought for a couple years, knowing they were old. I have started to have those thoughts about her, but now with the torn cruciate it will likely only be a couple months, instead of another year or two. I go back and forth between being heartbroken and being angry at the unfairness of life, even though it's not unexpected KWIM? Ugh.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> She is still eating, we have Rimadyl, Gabapentin, and Adequan to disburse. She is my soulmate - my one example of love at first sight (I literally met her eyes and said "I better go home and get DH because that's my dog"), and to be confronted with the fact that there is no denying her time is near, is hard on my heart. With the cats it was kind of a nagging thought for a couple years, knowing they were old. I have started to have those thoughts about her, but now with the torn cruciate it will likely only be a couple months, instead of another year or two. I go back and forth between being heartbroken and being angry at the unfairness of life, even though it's not unexpected KWIM? Ugh.


Yep, I understand completely. It rips at your heart, I know. I think it's the uncertainty - and not being able to get in their heads to find out how they _really _are. It just stinks. More {{{hugs}}}


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> I hate, hate, hate the Circle of Life when it comes to pets. I hate not knowing what is in their best interest. I hate seeing Haley hobble around, but I hate the thought of letting her go when her spirit is still completely in tact. She is 13.5, has just torn her other cruciate (tore and surgically repaired the other leg about two years ago), and had spondylosis in her back. It's so unfair that they don't live nearly long enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using PurseForum mobile app



THIS, x infinity. Our Sadie is soooo old, she's essentially deaf and sometimes looks like she's walking sideways. She has little black nodules all over and gets horrible yeasty skin infections in the summer if we don't bathe her regularly with a medicated shampoo. Yet she is active and involved 90% of the time--sometimes she frolics and rolls around like a puppy. The other 10% she seems to be barely holding on and my husband and I have The Talk, but then she rallies. The point will come when she has more bad days than good and we are dreading it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie said:


> Thank you
> 
> Pauley crossed The Bridge just after midnight


So very sorry Poopsie. There will be a lot of friends waiting to greet him at the bridge


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> She is still eating, we have Rimadyl, Gabapentin, and Adequan to disburse. She is my soulmate - my one example of love at first sight (I literally met her eyes and said "I better go home and get DH because that's my dog"), and to be confronted with the fact that there is no denying her time is near, is hard on my heart. With the cats it was kind of a nagging thought for a couple years, knowing they were old. I have started to have those thoughts about her, but now with the torn cruciate it will likely only be a couple months, instead of another year or two. I go back and forth between being heartbroken and being angry at the unfairness of life, even though it's not unexpected KWIM? Ugh.


So sorry to hear that your precious girl is sick buzzy. I still feel cheated with losing Vincent before his time. I don't know if such feelings ever fade though. Or whether us fur parents can ever be content with the "lack of time"... even if they pass from old age. Hugs to you and your baby.


----------



## vinbenphon1

madamefifi said:


> THIS, x infinity. Our Sadie is soooo old, she's essentially deaf and sometimes looks like she's walking sideways. She has little black nodules all over and gets horrible yeasty skin infections in the summer if we don't bathe her regularly with a medicated shampoo. Yet she is active and involved 90% of the time--sometimes she frolics and rolls around like a puppy. The other 10% she seems to be barely holding on and my husband and I have The Talk, but then she rallies. The point will come when she has more bad days than good and we are dreading it.



It can feel like they are tricking us sometimes. Vincent was the same in his last 12 months. One minute your going through the quality of life checklist (vet on speed dial in your hands), the next they are looking at you like "waz up mum"... Gah, so heartbreaking. Hugs to you and your Sadie.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm worried about my little man Zorro. When we boarded him on our vacation the vet changed his diet. He seemed too tolerate the change pretty well (he has IBS). We weigh him daily because he's so little. This past week he hasn't been eating much and no real interest in food. He went down half a pound so we took him to the vet, getting down to 5.2 pounds. His behavior isn't normal not as snuggly as he usually is, not going places he normally dose like the top of the cat tower, hesitant to do things that normally be easy for him to do. I sh!t you not the night before the visit he started eating again and managed to work up to 5.5 pounds. Our vet checked him out and couldn't really come up with a problem per say. She thinks that he has some arthritis in his back that my be causing him pain. She said that we could try some joint stuff or half of a baby aspirin, and a few RX meds. Given his size I'm not comfortable giving him any pain meds, I wouldn't mind trying the joint stuff I have some left over from our ginger Harry. He was his normal self for a few days and now he's going back. Today he's not eating much, not as social as he normally is, and I know I sound crazy but he has sad face imo. It just breaks my heart cause he's so bony he's a whisp of a kitten. I'm worried that his time may be coming soon [emoji22] he's only 10. We were half debating on getting him a new buddy after the vet visit but that's going to take the back burner since he seems to be reverting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> She is still eating, we have Rimadyl, Gabapentin, and Adequan to disburse. She is my soulmate - my one example of love at first sight (I literally met her eyes and said "I better go home and get DH because that's my dog"), and to be confronted with the fact that there is no denying her time is near, is hard on my heart. With the cats it was kind of a nagging thought for a couple years, knowing they were old. I have started to have those thoughts about her, but now with the torn cruciate it will likely only be a couple months, instead of another year or two. I go back and forth between being heartbroken and being angry at the unfairness of life, even though it's not unexpected KWIM? Ugh.


I'm so sorry, buzzy it so hard I know how it goes...


----------



## poopsie

On a happier note......................................We're going to the WORLD SERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

We like you personally?? I don't even know who is in it. I do know the Giants are not in, which fills me with glee [emoji83][emoji83][emoji83]


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> We like you personally?? I don't even know who is in it. I do know the Giants are not in, which fills me with glee [emoji83][emoji83][emoji83]


 God I WISH I was going. I read that tickets were almost impossible to get. The last time I went to an Indians game it was in old Muni stadium. I meant the collective we of Clevelanders. 
I share your joy re the Giants


----------



## Cindi

Do you think it's too early to break out the Santa cat bed? Tommy and Whirly don't think so.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Do you think it's too early to break out the Santa cat bed? Tommy and Whirly don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510325



Never too early! I am already counting the days until I can put the decorations up. 
BTW, they both look great, but Phil's cousin from across the Pond... Le sigh


----------



## buzzytoes

I smile everytime I see Whirly's name. So suiting!

 We had family pics done Oct 23 and I am anxiously awaiting the finished product. No smiling from DH but he hates taking pics so I told him he didn't have to. Mostly I am just dying to see if he got any great ones of the pups!


----------



## cats n bags

http://comicskingdom.com/mutts/2016-11-06


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> http://comicskingdom.com/mutts/2016-11-06
> View attachment 3513705



Squuuueeeee! It's Mr Kitty's biography!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Squuuueeeee! It's Mr Kitty's biography!


I wonder if I should post a copy at my back door, just a little extra info for the 3 wild thangs to convince them that my side of the door isn't too bad.

I have a feeling Mr.Kitty is not the only purrs forum kitty that traded in his rubbermaid for a real house.


----------



## buzzytoes

We just had a community meeting here yesterday about TNR. Our AC officer is against it (clearly he must have a screw loose), but as there are no laws against it and some people already feeding colonies, community group is going ahead with it. 
It was also a meeting on how to improve our local HS, in which board members of said HS showed up to say they already do the list of things people are concerned about. When I was on the board we did two adoption events every month. Now, they do two a year. But yeah, they already do all the things people want to see happen. GTFO of here with that crap..


----------



## buzzytoes

We got our peektures!! 







The Meanie wouldn't stay in one place for her pic, hence the only one we got was her walking.


----------



## clevercat

@buzzytoes these are lovely  
Miss Meanie


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love your pics buzzytoes.


----------



## madamefifi

Beautiful peektures, Buzzy!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks ladies


----------



## pixiejenna

I hate to say it but my little man Zorro may be leaving me soon. He's been dealing with IBS for a few years. However the past few months he seems to be really going downhill. The last time he went to the vet was maybe a month and a half ago. Last week he's barely eating and his activity is next to none. Took him for a check up and he's down a  pound making him barely 4.5 pounds. It breaks my heart to see him so bony. He's also been sneezing and pooping himself(I don't think that he even knows he's doing it). She  gave him some fluids. Then we gave him some AD food which he really seemed to enjoy, it's the most he's eaten in days. We've been feeding him both wet and dry ID food, and rotisserie chicken and turkey the past few days. 

I wanted to put him to sleep but my dad didn't want too. I don't think he's ready for that. He was really encouraged by how much he ate at the vet hoping that we can turn him around. We got some more AD food and I'll get him some tuna tomorrow  (wanted to avoid all stores today). And then we'll check in with the doctor come Monday. She also gave us a appetite stimulate as well. 

While he has eaten a lot more today then the past few days combined I'm honestly not very optimistic at the moment. I'm just trying to make him happy and comfortable. I wish I make him all better :'(  I feel like his slight rebound is only temporary.

Here's a pic from last night on my dad's lap. He has bits of turkey on his face.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## poopsie

pixiejenna said:


> I hate to say it but my little man Zorro may be leaving me soon. He's been dealing with IBS for a few years. However the past few months he seems to be really going downhill. The last time he went to the vet was maybe a month and a half ago. Last week he's barely eating and his activity is next to none. Took him for a check up and he's down a  pound making him barely 4.5 pounds. It breaks my heart to see him so bony. He's also been sneezing and pooping himself(I don't think that he even knows he's doing it). She  gave him some fluids. Then we gave him some AD food which he really seemed to enjoy, it's the most he's eaten in days. We've been feeding him both wet and dry ID food, and rotisserie chicken and turkey the past few days.
> 
> I wanted to put him to sleep but my dad didn't want too. I don't think he's ready for that. He was really encouraged by how much he ate at the vet hoping that we can turn him around. We got some more AD food and I'll get him some tuna tomorrow  (wanted to avoid all stores today). And then we'll check in with the doctor come Monday. She also gave us a appetite stimulate as well.
> 
> While he has eaten a lot more today then the past few days combined I'm honestly not very optimistic at the moment. I'm just trying to make him happy and comfortable. I wish I make him all better :'(  I feel like his slight rebound is only temporary.
> 
> Here's a pic from last night on my dad's lap. He has bits of turkey on his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app





oh I am so very sorry.  Poor little man....such a handsome fellow. 
It is so very hard to watch them decline like that.  How old is he?


----------



## clevercat

pixiejenna said:


> I hate to say it but my little man Zorro may be leaving me soon. He's been dealing with IBS for a few years. However the past few months he seems to be really going downhill. The last time he went to the vet was maybe a month and a half ago. Last week he's barely eating and his activity is next to none. Took him for a check up and he's down a  pound making him barely 4.5 pounds. It breaks my heart to see him so bony. He's also been sneezing and pooping himself(I don't think that he even knows he's doing it). She  gave him some fluids. Then we gave him some AD food which he really seemed to enjoy, it's the most he's eaten in days. We've been feeding him both wet and dry ID food, and rotisserie chicken and turkey the past few days.
> 
> I wanted to put him to sleep but my dad didn't want too. I don't think he's ready for that. He was really encouraged by how much he ate at the vet hoping that we can turn him around. We got some more AD food and I'll get him some tuna tomorrow  (wanted to avoid all stores today). And then we'll check in with the doctor come Monday. She also gave us a appetite stimulate as well.
> 
> While he has eaten a lot more today then the past few days combined I'm honestly not very optimistic at the moment. I'm just trying to make him happy and comfortable. I wish I make him all better :'(  I feel like his slight rebound is only temporary.
> 
> Here's a pic from last night on my dad's lap. He has bits of turkey on his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I'm so sorry. I know how heart wrenching this must be for you and your Dad. Zorro is a very beautiful boy. I'll hold him in my thoughts and prayers. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## pixiejenna

poopsie said:


> oh I am so very sorry.  Poor little man....such a handsome fellow. [emoji813]
> It is so very hard to watch them decline like that.  How old is he?


Thanks. This little guy is only 10 he lost his litter brother at 6 and started having his IBS problems after he lost his second brother a year later. Honestly I'm surprised that he made it this long with his IBS.


clevercat said:


> I'm so sorry. I know how heart wrenching this must be for you and your Dad. Zorro is a very beautiful boy. I'll hold him in my thoughts and prayers. {{{hugs}}}


Thank you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh sweet Zorro. So sorry you are going through this @pixiejenna


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sorry to hear this @pixiejenna. Hugs and positive thoughts for Zorro.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks everyone. I'm also giving him a appetite stimulate. It seems to be working and he's eating a bit more. He's been very snuggly since we've come back from the vet and very vocal. Crying like a mad man when we go to bed. 

He's still sneezing and smells funny(bad breath and BO). However I think his pooping himself is a bit better than before. I've been trying to wipe his bottom with a baby wipe when I can and brush out the stuff stuck in his fur on his bum. But it looks pretty hurty to me.

He's still not his normal (for him) self. It's a bit more promising than a day and a half ago. He also did my favorite thing that he dose twice today. Stick out his tounge, just the tip of it. He only dose that when he's super happy. So that was good to see. And I was able to get pics, yea.[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

Please keep me and my little man Zorro in your thoughts today. We are putting him to sleep this afternoon and my heart is breaking into a million pieces. I'm pretty surprised that he's lasted as long as he has especially after his last low in November. His IBS has had no change what so ever and since his last downhill event in November we've been taking him to the vet for a weekly b12 shot. Then we got it down to every other week. It's too the point of where his constant diarrhea is just to much to manage (10+ times a day). To the point of not even being able to enjoy him as a pet. I hate to say that because it sounds so horrible but he's on you snuggling and poops on you because he has no control over it. Then I get angry at him for it even though I know that he can't help it. I don't want to do it but I also don't want him to keep going on the way he is. So my heart is very heavy today.


----------



## sdkitty

so sorry for you and your kitty.....I don't think you're a bad kitty mommy.  Most people probably wouldn't have hung in as long as you have.  Hugs.


----------



## buzzytoes




----------



## poopsie

wow. just wow
that poor cat
I just can't.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the kind words. I've been pretty depressed most of the day. I was crying for most of it and he was giving me all his snuggles and purrs trying to cheer me up. Which made it even harder to do. Our vet made it easier on us with whar she said to us and everyone there visited with us they really loved him too. We've pretty much exhausted every possible thing that we could have and we can't continue to  watch him slowly deteriorate. I feel like the quality of life at this point is extremely poor when you can't control basic functions.


----------



## poopsie

Whatever


----------



## chessmont

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I've been pretty depressed most of the day. I was crying for most of it and he was giving me all his snuggles and purrs trying to cheer me up. Which made it even harder to do. Our vet made it easier on us with whar she said to us and everyone there visited with us they really loved him too. We've pretty much exhausted every possible thing that we could have and we can't continue to  watch him slowly deteriorate. I feel like the quality of life at this point is extremely poor when you can't control basic functions.



You did the right thing don't feel guilty.  Cats don't like to live in their mess and if he was big D all the time, how could he be happy.  Hugs to you.


----------



## pixiejenna

chessmont said:


> You did the right thing don't feel guilty.  Cats don't like to live in their mess and if he was big D all the time, how could he be happy.  Hugs to you.


Thanks it's getting easier as time goes on. Just looking at pictures of him now vs a year from now he's just skin and bones. Even though it sucks it was the right thing to do. He was such a sweet loving guy which is why it's been so hard. 

I would try to help him clean himself if it was fresh and he didn't like that lol. If it was dried up in his fur I'd brush it out for him. Which was slightly more tolerated because I would brush all of his fur h


----------



## madamefifi

Don't feel bad, Pixiejenna. I have an outdoor cat who's been dealing with flea dermatitis for years. Being outdoors, he's hard to catch for regular application of topical flea medicine (he can smell it a mile away and will disappear for days) and he always has open sores on his hind end from licking and chewing itchy spots.  I've tried to get him to the vet several times but if he even hears the rattle of the carrier he is GONE.  Recently though his lick lesions on his back legs got so bad that he's literally been hemorrhaging. Our back porch looks like a murder scene! I finally trapped him in the kitchen (surprisingly easy but then again it turns out he's anemic and probably wasn't feeling too good) and got him to the vet. He's confined indoors now, taking antibiotics and a steroid taper. Already the improvement is amazing. I feel HORRIBLE that I didn't try harder before now to get him help. You did everything you could for your baby--including giving him a peaceful end to his suffering-- and that is something to be proud of.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks Madamefifi. Today my dad and I went to pick up his ashes. I had a facial afterwards and I brought him with me because it didn't feel right to leave him in the car, even if it is just his ashes. I carried him around in my coat pocket for my errands after my facial for the same reason. I also printed a portrait of of him, I'm not sure how to describe it but it's solid picture with a fold out stand sort of thing. And honest to God it's like he's back home. I set his ashes up on our counter next to his picture and randomly things where being knocked over even though there's no reason for it. My bedroom door even shot open today like it did when he would sneak into my room. I'm trying to do my best to let it go so I don't loose it. But his heart and sole will forever be a part of me. 

I'm sorry to hear about your guy. At least you where finally able to get your hands on him and take him to the vet. Looks like he's got quite the set up next to a nice big window. I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## madamefifi

Hector is doing really well under house arrest, lol. The cone of shame doesn't seem to bother him much, he's got a big, airy room all to himself, complete with lovely morning sun puddle and fantastic view of a bird feeding station. I started tapering his prednisone today (a day early if I am honest but neither of us enjoy the daily medication administration). Anyone here have experience with prednisone tapers? Animal, not human, I mean.  I know there can be side effects if it is tapered too abruptly so I am going to do a half dose daily for another week or so, then every other day for a week or so, then twice a week until I run out of pills.  This is not exactly what our regular vet prescribed, it's actually slower, but I really don't want to have to restart the taper

In other news, his skin is smooth and bump-free, his coat is thickening up and getting quite glossy, he's gained a little weight, and at our check up last week his labs were much better. His lesions are open to air now, appear to be drying up and shrinking but are still serious-looking. My regular vet did a laser treatment and I think I will get another at our next appointment as I've read good things about them.


----------



## buzzytoes

I imagine tapering is much the same on them as it is on humans. If you notice him getting itchy or irritable or something the taper is probably too fast. Probably why he gained weight as well - I can totally feel him on that front.[emoji3] 
My BIL had cold laser treatments done on his dog when she broke both her legs and it helped a lot!


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> I imagine tapering is much the same on them as it is on humans. If you notice him getting itchy or irritable or something the taper is probably too fast. Probably why he gained weight as well - I can totally feel him on that front.[emoji3]
> My BIL had cold laser treatments done on his dog when she broke both her legs and it helped a lot!



Thank you, this reinforces my decisions re: taper and laser! I want to get that cone off poor Hector.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Thank you, this reinforces my decisions re: taper and laser! I want to get that cone off poor Hector.



I've been tapering Maddie off Preds of late - as per her vet, this is how we've done it
Week one: 1/2 a tablet twice a day
Week two and three: 1/2 a tablet once a day
Week four - eight: 1/2 a tablet every other day
At week eight, we'll review and either continue with 1/2 tablet or stop at that point.

BTW, Hector is a cutie-pie


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> I've been tapering Maddie off Preds of late - as per her vet, this is how we've done it
> Week one: 1/2 a tablet twice a day
> Week two and three: 1/2 a tablet once a day
> Week four - eight: 1/2 a tablet every other day
> At week eight, we'll review and either continue with 1/2 tablet or stop at that point.
> 
> BTW, Hector is a cutie-pie



Thanks, Clever! Very helpful. Hector has been on Pred solution distributed by the emergency clinic, but my regular vet has only pills. Solutions are so much easier to administer IMO, I am not looking forward to trying to get a pill down his throat for several more weeks! But I am determined to get him better no matter how much trouble it is. I fret and fret about him being isolated in his " hospital room"  but luckily he is a mellow little guy and seems quite content. My DH points out that it's a pretty stress-free environment for him (minus the daily med administration) so what's not to love? Plus, he is a cat of very little brain, tbh.  We call him "weird Uncle Hector".


----------



## buzzytoes

madamefifi said:


> Thanks, Clever! Very helpful. Hector has been on Pred solution distributed by the emergency clinic, but my regular vet has only pills. Solutions are so much easier to administer IMO, I am not looking forward to trying to get a pill down his throat for several more weeks! But I am determined to get him better no matter how much trouble it is. I fret and fret about him being isolated in his " hospital room"  but luckily he is a mellow little guy and seems quite content. My DH points out that it's a pretty stress-free environment for him (minus the daily med administration) so what's not to love? Plus, he is a cat of very little brain, tbh.  We call him "weird Uncle Hector".


Weird Uncle Hector [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

How is uncle Hector doing? Is he surviving his daily pills?


----------



## madamefifi

pixiejenna said:


> How is uncle Hector doing? Is he surviving his daily pills?



He's doing great! Taking his pills like a champ--I squirt a milliliter of water into his mouth after I shove the pill in to make him swallow, cats are experts at spitting pills out. He somehow got his cone off Saturday morning but has not been at his leg wounds at all so we are leaving it off and keeping our fingers crossed. He goes back to the vet for a check up tomorrow and I may get another laser treatment if the vet thinks it'll help. He loves having a big sunny room to himself so I'm not too worried about his "freedom" at this point.  We have a few more weeks of the steroid taper, then we'll see about letting him outdoors.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## pixiejenna

What great news! Omg what a good idea with the water I can't believe I never thought of that. I'd always get so fustrated when they spit them out. I don't know why you did that because I'm just going to put it back in as many times as it takes lol. He's probably feeling a million times better so he's not itching to go back outside quite yet.


----------



## abs914

My brother and his family will be babysitting a cat starting this Wednesday up until August. Whenever I go to their house I always bring my pup, Dylan. Dyl has met 2-3 cats and it's always tail wagging wanting to say hi, but I have no clue as to how this cat feels about dogs. Can we not go there for the next 3-4 months or things should be okay?! I know next to nothing about cats which is why I decided to come here for advice!


----------



## buzzytoes

abs914 said:


> My brother and his family will be babysitting a cat starting this Wednesday up until August. Whenever I go to their house I always bring my pup, Dylan. Dyl has met 2-3 cats and it's always tail wagging wanting to say hi, but I have no clue as to how this cat feels about dogs. Can we not go there for the next 3-4 months or things should be okay?! I know next to nothing about cats which is why I decided to come here for advice!


So long as kitty has somewhere to escape to or somewhere higher to jump up to, it should be okay.


----------



## abs914

buzzytoes said:


> So long as kitty has somewhere to escape to or somewhere higher to jump up to, it should be okay.



Okay, good! Wasn't sure if cats could become aggressive. It will be fine if she'll just try to get away.


----------



## cats n bags

abs914 said:


> Okay, good! Wasn't sure if cats could become aggressive. It will be fine if she'll just try to get away.


Some cats CAN be aggressive with dogs, especially if they are meeting each other for the first time.  I would make sure you have a plan B & C for the first few times the critters meet each other in case things go badly.  Is there a place that they could shut the cat alone in a room?  Is your dog small enough to fit in a travel crate and/or do you have a lead that you can keep on him in case they start to chase or fight?  If the pets don't get along, you may need to leave your dog at home when you go visit the cat's house.


----------



## abs914

cats n bags said:


> Some cats CAN be aggressive with dogs, especially if they are meeting each other for the first time.  I would make sure you have a plan B & C for the first few times the critters meet each other in case things go badly.  Is there a place that they could shut the cat alone in a room?  Is your dog small enough to fit in a travel crate and/or do you have a lead that you can keep on him in case they start to chase or fight?  If the pets don't get along, you may need to leave your dog at home when you go visit the cat's house.



Yes, I'm sure they'd be able to put him in a room. They live an hour away so I usually visit for the entire day or sleep over, leaving the pup home wouldn't be an option. Worst case scenario, I just wouldn't go to their house for the next few months. Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## madamefifi

Look at my leggy boy Hector! He's done with his steroid taper and I could see no reason to keep him confined so he's at large in the house now, much to the other kitties' displeasure--lots of growling and a few swats, which doesn't bother him at all  He has no desire to go outside which is fine with me--his legs are not completely healed and still ooze a little blood on occasion, and sadly he has licked himself a bald spot on his flank because he obviously has an obsessive compulsive disorder, or else was extremely bored. He's such a good-natured boy and is so happy to be roaming our big old house and sleeping with us and just being a regular cat.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hello Gorgeous Weird Uncle Hector!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww poor Hector it's no fun not being 100%. He's officially a pamper kitty he might not want to go back outside once he's 100% lol. Thanks for the update I was wondering how he was doing.


----------



## Oryx816

Happy Mother's Day to all pet moms!!![emoji253]

Here is the Dog Mom Anthem to kick off your day!


----------



## madamefifi

Weird Uncle Hector is back in the cone of shame and isolated in his hospital room again. He has managed to lick a huge wound into his side and I can't take it anymore, plus he is peeing inappropriately. NO. I'm afraid I've ruled out flea allergy as the cause of his dermatitis and now suspect a food allergy, which is going to be a huge PITA because a) hypoallergenic food is expensive,  b) he's not going to eat it anyway (previous experience with trying tot make dietary changes) and c) unless I keep him on isolation forever it's going to be impossible to keep the other cats from eating his "special food", or him from eating the food he's apparently allergic to. At this point I am just going to try and heal this nasty wound and go from there.  Since he's on isolation I am going to try to get him used to hypoallergenic food because of course I am. 

Ugh, I can hear him meowing to come out of his room. Help me be strong!


----------



## sdkitty

madamefifi said:


> Weird Uncle Hector is back in the cone of shame and isolated in his hospital room again. He has managed to lick a huge wound into his side and I can't take it anymore, plus he is peeing inappropriately. NO. I'm afraid I've ruled out flea allergy as the cause of his dermatitis and now suspect a food allergy, which is going to be a huge PITA because a) hypoallergenic food is expensive,  b) he's not going to eat it anyway (previous experience with trying tot make dietary changes) and c) unless I keep him on isolation forever it's going to be impossible to keep the other cats from eating his "special food", or him from eating the food he's apparently allergic to. At this point I am just going to try and heal this nasty wound and go from there.  Since he's on isolation I am going to try to get him used to hypoallergenic food because of course I am.
> 
> Ugh, I can hear him meowing to come out of his room. Help me be strong!


poor baby and poor you esp the peeing part


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear. Please cooperate Weird Uncle Hector and stop hurting yourself!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww sorry to hear that mqdamfifi. I was hoping he was doing well since it's been a while since the last update. Those meows must be torture to hear. Could he have maybe have be stressed out and that's why he licked his wound open like he was over cleaning himself? I know that my brothers cat licked herself bald in a few spots when they got their dog because she was so stressed. Maybe after a few days in isolation he'll chill out a bit. The litter box part really sucks, do you think he's trying to mark his area?


----------



## madamefifi

So...Hector loved the limited-ingredient food, for like 2 days. *sigh* I gave up on that because with cats you have to pick your battles, and am just concentrating on getting his wound healed up so I can set him free outdoors. He will probably always be a scabby cat. I'll deal with it as needed in the future. He is not the sharpest knife in the drawer but to my surprise he has figured out that I am just trying to help him and when he sees me pick up the bottle of wound spray he will actually present his wound to me and hold still while I spray it.  All the nasty slough is gone and the wound is pink and moist, still quite large but I am detecting some healing and new hair growth along the edges. The leg wounds, btw, look good, still open but very small and no bleeding. So, yay, Weird Uncle Hector! 

He is peeing everywhere in his hospital room, probably because he is unhappy about being confined. I don't care, the wood floor in that room was already ruined by the dogs. Eventually we will refinish the floor and turn it into the dining room it's supposed to be. Although, it is very convenient to have an empty room that can be used for its current purpose.


----------



## madamefifi

this is a view into the hospital room, if you're curious, looking through the window of the service door. No, he is not interested in that exercise wheel. I have been trying to train him to use it with a laser pointer but no joy.


----------



## sdkitty

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 3720718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a view into the hospital room, if you're curious, looking through the window of the service door. No, he is not interested in that exercise wheel. I have been trying to train him to use it with a laser pointer but no joy.


nice room for him.....you're very kind


----------



## madamefifi

sdkitty said:


> nice room for him.....you're very kind



Thank you! It's a nice big room--I only wish those windows could be opened, but there are no screens in them, unfortunately. They are original to the house with that old rippled glass.


----------



## buzzytoes

I see Weird Uncle Hector on his perch!


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> I see Weird Uncle Hector on his perch!



Sometimes when he perches up there he reminds me of Snoopy doing his vulture impersonation:


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I live in the city (Brooklyn). Check out what was laying on the side of my home near my basement window. This little critter. Lol




I called 311 and they told me that couldnt do anything unless, get this!!, someone got bit and it was rabid. 

So my hubby took a BBGun and tried scaring him away from my window because when I banged on the window all he did was look at me lol. 

He finally ran to the front of my house (he was in the alley on the side of my home) and climbed my 8' cycle fence and started walking on top (picture above) and wound up going into a neighbors yard.


----------



## pixiejenna

Uncle Hector is spoiled with such s big room! Glad to hear that his wounds are slowly turning in the right direction and he's letting you spray him. Sorry to hear that he's peeing all over. Clean up is never a fun task but it's even more testing when you have to clean up the whole room repeatedly.

Yesterday we went to look at kittens from the women at my dad's church who foster babies. None of them really seemed interested in us much. One of them was really cute he was black and he remindreminded me of Zorro but he was already spoken for by the new church minister. I kind of liked a buff/light orange tabby guy his color was just so striking. We are going to go back in two weeks and see if we get a better response. If not we'll just have to look elsewhere or wait longer.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Please send prayers for my Tinkerbell and my family.
Tinkerbell has advanced liver cancer and is scheduled for euthanasia on Monday. I am devastated and heartbroken yet I am also grateful to God for giving us one extra year with her after doctors said she only had a few weeks to live last summer. Tinkerbell is beautiful and inspirational. Even though she has never weighed more than 8 lbs. she gave liver cancer a good fight. I'm am blessed that God sent such a wonderful gift into our lives. I am devastated that now I must let her go...


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm so sorry. It is so hard to say goodbye to our fur babies.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm so sorry handbagdiva. Sending you hugs to you and tinker bell.


----------



## madamefifi

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Please send prayers for my Tinkerbell and my family.
> Tinkerbell has advanced liver cancer and is scheduled for euthanasia on Monday. I am devastated and heartbroken yet I am also grateful to God for giving us one extra year with her after doctors said she only had a few weeks to live last summer. Tinkerbell is beautiful and inspirational. Even though she has never weighed more than 8 lbs. she gave liver cancer a good fight. I'm am blessed that God sent such a wonderful gift into our lives. I am devastated that now I must let her go...



I am so sorry.[emoji22]. It's the hardest decision in the world to make, I hope you are at peace knowing your brave Tinkerbell is beyond all suffering now.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

madamefifi said:


> I am so sorry.[emoji22]. It's the hardest decision in the world to make, I hope you are at peace knowing your brave Tinkerbell is beyond all suffering now.



Thank you so much. I am at peace but I miss her so much. My heart is broken. [emoji24]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sorry to hear about your precious Tinkerbell @HandbagDiva354 . Hugs xxxx


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

How many of you here own a cat wheel? 2 of our 5 cats are so greedy and eat alot(cat food +snatch my food when im eating and run away to their hidden spot).They've gained so much weight and both of their stomachs hangs down badly. How can you put a cat in a diet? I've tried given both of them less portions but they walk to the other 3 food bowls and eat the other cats food.


----------



## pixiejenna

Seeking random kitten advice. I'm looking at a bunch of kittens that one of my coworkers neghbor has. I have picked out one but am still undecided on the second kitten. The other kitten I was considering got picked out by someone else. Now I'm torn between two kittens one is a fluffy ginger boy and the other is a black girl. The guy I picked out is a short hair ginger. So the first time I visited the fluffy ginger did play with me (both of the gingers where the first two to interact with me) the black girl hid most of the time I was there and only came out in the end but didn't really interact with me. The second time I visited them the fluffy ginger interacted with me some more. However the black girl wasn't feeling well and was hiding in the box spring the whole time we were there. We ended up tearing it apart because the mama cat had made two holes for them to hide in it. You could tell she looked like she wasn't feeling hot. Then after we left she hopped in the chair my dad was sitting in and sniffed it curled up and took a nap. The owner wasn't sure what was bothering her maybe food, she used a dented can of food  and thought maybe it made her sick. I'm not sure if that was really the issue because I kind of think that all of the kitty's would be sick if it was the food not just one. One of her adult cats who's is a outdoor/garage cat was also acting funny that day. The little black one kind of reminds me of my late Zorro and she seems to be pretty chummy with the one guy I picked out. The owner has sent me pics of them sleeping together and playing together. 

So I'm a bit torn which one to get. I had a few friends point out that I had a really sick cat for a long time and that maybe the black kitty has some underlying health issues if she was the only one who was sick. So I'm a bit torn but I have to make a decision tomorrow because she has other people who want to look at them and she needs to be able to let them know who's available. I half feel like I should go for the fluffy ginger because he was one of the first two who interacted with me and played with me both times I was there. But then I feel like I should get the black girl who seems to be pretty good with the guy I picked out. She didn't really interact with me at all, but I'm thinking that would change if we took her home and she adapts to her new environment. The cat mama is a feral so other than the owner who took them in they haven't had a lot of people interaction. The black girl is really cute and like I said before reminds me of my late cat. The pictures of her with the guy I picked melt my heart. 

So I'm going over tomorrow night and have to decide who is the second furbaby. They are going to get their second round of shots in the morning so that's why I'm going later in the day. I feel like I'm over thinking this. A part of my problem is I'm like a little kid when given too many options I want them all. That unfortunately is not a option lol.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Seeking random kitten advice. I'm looking at a bunch of kittens that one of my coworkers neghbor has. I have picked out one but am still undecided on the second kitten. The other kitten I was considering got picked out by someone else. Now I'm torn between two kittens one is a fluffy ginger boy and the other is a black girl. The guy I picked out is a short hair ginger. So the first time I visited the fluffy ginger did play with me (both of the gingers where the first two to interact with me) the black girl hid most of the time I was there and only came out in the end but didn't really interact with me. The second time I visited them the fluffy ginger interacted with me some more. However the black girl wasn't feeling well and was hiding in the box spring the whole time we were there. We ended up tearing it apart because the mama cat had made two holes for them to hide in it. You could tell she looked like she wasn't feeling hot. Then after we left she hopped in the chair my dad was sitting in and sniffed it curled up and took a nap. The owner wasn't sure what was bothering her maybe food, she used a dented can of food  and thought maybe it made her sick. I'm not sure if that was really the issue because I kind of think that all of the kitty's would be sick if it was the food not just one. One of her adult cats who's is a outdoor/garage cat was also acting funny that day. The little black one kind of reminds me of my late Zorro and she seems to be pretty chummy with the one guy I picked out. The owner has sent me pics of them sleeping together and playing together.
> 
> So I'm a bit torn which one to get. I had a few friends point out that I had a really sick cat for a long time and that maybe the black kitty has some underlying health issues if she was the only one who was sick. So I'm a bit torn but I have to make a decision tomorrow because she has other people who want to look at them and she needs to be able to let them know who's available. I half feel like I should go for the fluffy ginger because he was one of the first two who interacted with me and played with me both times I was there. But then I feel like I should get the black girl who seems to be pretty good with the guy I picked out. She didn't really interact with me at all, but I'm thinking that would change if we took her home and she adapts to her new environment. The cat mama is a feral so other than the owner who took them in they haven't had a lot of people interaction. The black girl is really cute and like I said before reminds me of my late cat. The pictures of her with the guy I picked melt my heart.
> 
> So I'm going over tomorrow night and have to decide who is the second furbaby. They are going to get their second round of shots in the morning so that's why I'm going later in the day. I feel like I'm over thinking this. A part of my problem is I'm like a little kid when given too many options I want them all. That unfortunately is not a option lol.



A friend of mine years ago got a kitten as a surprise gift from work friends.  They picked the nice quiet one.  Turned out she was quiet because she was sick.  My friend had to rush her to the vet shortly after getting her.  She did live a normal life but it was not the best start.  So I'd probably steer clear of the black cat.

You can judge which cat seems to have the personality you want but I'm partial go orange tabbies.  I'd take a short haired one over long hair because long haired cats get more hairballs, etc.  In your case, you could potentially end up with one of each.
Good thing is since they're litter mates, they should be happy together, unlike adding a new cat to the household when you already have one that's a couple of years old.
Have fun


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks sdkitty that seems to be what everyone is telling me. Go for the second ginger because the other one might have health problems.

Here is the ginger that I'm getting playing with the black girl. Look at her crazy face lol. They really look like quite the pair. And a pic of them napping.

And I don't really have a good pic of the other ginger here's one where he's playing.


----------



## sdkitty

so cute
I guess maybe you could ask the people you're adopting from if they'd be willing to take the little black one to the vet...she's cute


----------



## buzzytoes

Was she maybe the runt? She looks thinner in the face than the ginger. I would just go with whoever picks you this evening. You are overthinking it now, but this evening one of them may to do something to change your mind on whatever you have decided this morning.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks sdkitty that seems to be what everyone is telling me. Go for the second ginger because the other one might have health problems.
> 
> Here is the ginger that I'm getting playing with the black girl. Look at her crazy face lol. They really look like quite the pair. And a pic of them napping.
> L
> View attachment 3777440
> 
> View attachment 3777439


Let us know who you end up with .....nothing cuter than a baby kitten


----------



## pixiejenna

And I went with the other ginger. I initially went in thinking that I was going to get taco the black kitty. They did very well at the vet for the second round of shots. The vet was impressed with how healthy the kittens where. Taco was a lot more active than my last visit.  She played with me however she just didn't dazzle me. If she wasn't playing with me she kind of went off and hid under furniture. The other ginger seems like a bit if a scaredy cat but still let me pet him and purred. So the purrs made up my mind. As much as I thought that the other kitty made such a cute couple and I wanted to keep them together I just didn't think she was that into me. I'm used to cuddly snuggly kitty's. So they are getting used to their new home. Lots of sniffs and scared at every new noise. They figured out how to use this toy you guys recommend. And here's a feeding time picture with all the kittens.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> And I went with the other ginger. I initially went in thinking that I was going to get taco the black kitty. They did very well at the vet for the second round of shots. The vet was impressed with how healthy the kittens where. Taco was a lot more active than my last visit.  She played with me however she just didn't dazzle me. If she wasn't playing with me she kind of went off and hid under furniture. The other ginger seems like a bit if a scaredy cat but still let me pet him and purred. So the purrs made up my mind. As much as I thought that the other kitty made such a cute couple and I wanted to keep them together I just didn't think she was that into me. I'm used to cuddly snuggly kitty's. So they are getting used to their new home. Lots of sniffs and scared at every new noise. They figured out how to use this toy you guys recommend. And here's a feeding time picture with all the kittens.
> 
> View attachment 3778940
> 
> View attachment 3778941


more pictures?  maybe you need to start a thread for the ginger kittens


----------



## pixiejenna

I'll post more pictures when it lets me, I don't know why but it's not letting me upload stuff right now. It's telling me that I'm not authorized to do that task.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tragically I dropped my phone and broke the screen at dinner will have to get a new one. So I can't take any pictures but at least I have amazon prime and Google photo so my pictures are backed up in two places so I don't loose their first pictures.


----------



## sdkitty

my 15-year-old kitty, sammy, is getting to be a real mommy's boy....on my lap now....not sure what to make of it but he seems basically healthy


----------



## buzzytoes

Aw man I am dying for a ginger titten. They had a couple at Petco for the local cat rescue and I wanted to scoop them up and take them home!!!


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> Aw man I am dying for a ginger titten. They had a couple at Petco for the local cat rescue and I wanted to scoop them up and take them home!!!


I know......I was just thinking about my orange/white tabby this morning.  He was smart and sweet and shy.  He was my watch cat.  If anyone approached the front door, he'd slink down the hall.  If he wasn't doing that, everything was OK.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pixiejenna said:


> Seeking random kitten advice. I'm looking at a bunch of kittens that one of my coworkers neghbor has. I have picked out one but am still undecided on the second kitten. The other kitten I was considering got picked out by someone else. Now I'm torn between two kittens one is a fluffy ginger boy and the other is a black girl. The guy I picked out is a short hair ginger. So the first time I visited the fluffy ginger did play with me (both of the gingers where the first two to interact with me) the black girl hid most of the time I was there and only came out in the end but didn't really interact with me. The second time I visited them the fluffy ginger interacted with me some more. However the black girl wasn't feeling well and was hiding in the box spring the whole time we were there. We ended up tearing it apart because the mama cat had made two holes for them to hide in it. You could tell she looked like she wasn't feeling hot. Then after we left she hopped in the chair my dad was sitting in and sniffed it curled up and took a nap. The owner wasn't sure what was bothering her maybe food, she used a dented can of food  and thought maybe it made her sick. I'm not sure if that was really the issue because I kind of think that all of the kitty's would be sick if it was the food not just one. One of her adult cats who's is a outdoor/garage cat was also acting funny that day. The little black one kind of reminds me of my late Zorro and she seems to be pretty chummy with the one guy I picked out. The owner has sent me pics of them sleeping together and playing together.
> 
> So I'm a bit torn which one to get. I had a few friends point out that I had a really sick cat for a long time and that maybe the black kitty has some underlying health issues if she was the only one who was sick. So I'm a bit torn but I have to make a decision tomorrow because she has other people who want to look at them and she needs to be able to let them know who's available. I half feel like I should go for the fluffy ginger because he was one of the first two who interacted with me and played with me both times I was there. But then I feel like I should get the black girl who seems to be pretty good with the guy I picked out. She didn't really interact with me at all, but I'm thinking that would change if we took her home and she adapts to her new environment. The cat mama is a feral so other than the owner who took them in they haven't had a lot of people interaction. The black girl is really cute and like I said before reminds me of my late cat. The pictures of her with the guy I picked melt my heart.
> 
> So I'm going over tomorrow night and have to decide who is the second furbaby. They are going to get their second round of shots in the morning so that's why I'm going later in the day. I feel like I'm over thinking this. A part of my problem is I'm like a little kid when given too many options I want them all. That unfortunately is not a option lol.



I would be wary of one acting sick but I would still consider one that is shy. It took my shy boy a few weeks to fully trust me but he turned out to be the most affectionate. Everytime I watch tv I put my furry blanket in my lap and he naps there until I get up. He's a momma's boy 

BTW he is a short hair ginger[emoji173]️


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I just saw that you already got the [emoji192] [emoji192]. Congratulations!

they look like my boy!


----------



## pixiejenna

Sdkitty how is your boy doing? Our first cat was a feral cat that was my grandma's. After she passed we brought him home and hated it. After a few years he did a 180 and became the biggest lap cat. I don't know if it's because he was getting older or if he just  decided that we are ok.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Sdkitty how is your boy doing? Our first cat was a feral cat that was my grandma's. After she passed we brought him home and hated it. After a few years he did a 180 and became the biggest lap cat. I don't know if it's because he was getting older or if he just  decided that we are ok.





pixiejenna said:


> Sdkitty how is your boy doing? Our first cat was a feral cat that was my grandma's. After she passed we brought him home and hated it. After a few years he did a 180 and became the biggest lap cat. I don't know if it's because he was getting older or if he just  decided that we are ok.



I think he's fine....seems to be somewhat bothered by the hot weather.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## madamefifi

tua said:


> How many of you here own a cat wheel? 2 of our 5 cats are so greedy and eat alot(cat food +snatch my food when im eating and run away to their hidden spot).They've gained so much weight and both of their stomachs hangs down badly. How can you put a cat in a diet? I've tried given both of them less portions but they walk to the other 3 food bowls and eat the other cats food.



You can put them on a diet but it's hard work. First thing is get rid of the dry kibble buffet, if you have one. Then try switching to a limited-ingredient/grain-free canned food. It's more expensive, of course, but it's much better for them. Cats just don't need carbohydrates. They are obligate carnivores, which means their natural diet is 100% meat. Don't worry that your normal-weight cats will starve. A species-appropriate diet is good for them! In fact the best diet for cats is a raw diet, there is lots of info about raw feeding on the web but it's labor-intensive and cats who have eaten "junk food" all their lives are resistant to changing. It's frustrating but rewarding. I did it for a year with my cats and the improvement in everyone's health was astounding. The only reason I stopped was, we have 10 cats and it was costing a fortune, plus I found it difficult to find the organ meats such as hearts, which they MUST have for the taurine. 

I have a cat wheel but my lazy self has not done the work to train the cats to use it. Again, there are some good instructional videos out there .


Obesity is believed to be the primary cause of diabetes and other health problems  in cats so for their sake you should look into helping them lose weight. Consult with your vet. Good luck!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

madamefifi said:


> You can put them on a diet but it's hard work. First thing is get rid of the dry kibble buffet, if you have one. Then try switching to a limited-ingredient/grain-free canned food. It's more expensive, of course, but it's much better for them. Cats just don't need carbohydrates. They are obligate carnivores, which means their natural diet is 100% meat. Don't worry that your normal-weight cats will starve. A species-appropriate diet is good for them! In fact the best diet for cats is a raw diet, there is lots of info about raw feeding on the web but it's labor-intensive and cats who have eaten "junk food" all their lives are resistant to changing. It's frustrating but rewarding. I did it for a year with my cats and the improvement in everyone's health was astounding. The only reason I stopped was, we have 10 cats and it was costing a fortune, plus I found it difficult to find the organ meats such as hearts, which they MUST have for the taurine.
> 
> I have a cat wheel but my lazy self has not done the work to train the cats to use it. Again, there are some good instructional videos out there .
> 
> 
> Obesity is believed to be the primary cause of diabetes and other health problems  in cats so for their sake you should look into helping them lose weight. Consult with your vet. Good luck!


Thank you I really appreciate ur advice Also I'm amazed at how many cats you have I thought 5 was alot (or at least what ppl tell me)


----------



## Yuki85

Hallo I hope to get some comments/advises for my cat's behavior.
Yuki used to use his claws very often when he is playing with me. That does not bother me, but what bothers me is: Every time if he sleeps on the bed or sofa he used to hock with his claws in the blankets on bed and blankets on my sofa. I have already holes in my blankets. It looks like he hocks strongly. Does anyone know why? I remember my last cat did not use his claw at all or just very rare.

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Hallo I hope to get some comments/advises for my cat's behavior.
> Yuki used to use his claws very often when he is playing with me. That does not bother me, but what bothers me is: Every time if he sleeps on the bed or sofa he used to hock with his claws in the blankets on bed and blankets on my sofa. I have already holes in my blankets. It looks like he hocks strongly. Does anyone know why? I remember my last cat did not use his claw at all or just very rare.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!



Have you tried clipping his claws?


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> Have you tried clipping his claws?



Never thought to clip his claws! I thought he just does not really know how to use his claws[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]Maybe I should try it! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Never thought to clip his claws! I thought he just does not really know how to use his claws[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]Maybe I should try it! [emoji16][emoji16]


some cats will let you do it pretty easily and some will fight you
My Sammy lets me do it.  He squirms a bit but doesn't try to really scratch me or anything.  I have a special clipper made for this purpose.  Looks like this.  Sammy's nails get really long and when you clip off the curved ends it helps.


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a pair of clippers that look like scissors. If he's giving you a hard time wrap him up in a towel like a burrito, and if possible have someone else hold him while you clip.


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> some cats will let you do it pretty easily and some will fight you
> My Sammy lets me do it.  He squirms a bit but doesn't try to really scratch me or anything.  I have a special clipper made for this purpose.  Looks like this.  Sammy's nails get really long and when you clip off the curved ends it helps.



I clipped all the curved ends on Friday off. In the beginning he was trying to scratching me and got me - I have a long scratch on my hand now, but still I was able to clip off all.... and now it is much more better. But I did it with a normal nail clipper. Where did you get your clipper? 



pixiejenna said:


> I have a pair of clippers that look like scissors. If he's giving you a hard time wrap him up in a towel like a burrito, and if possible have someone else hold him while you clip.


I was trying to pet him and playing with him and it worked very well. Just in beginning I think  he was a bit scared and he scratched me.  But now no more holes in my blankets!!!  

Thank you for all your comments. Very helpful....


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> I clipped all the curved ends on Friday off. In the beginning he was trying to scratching me and got me - I have a long scratch on my hand now, but still I was able to clip off all.... and now it is much more better. But I did it with a normal nail clipper. Where did you get your clipper?
> 
> Glad the trimming helped.  If you do it on a regular basis hopefully kitty will cooperate.  My trimmer is Lambert Kay nail trimmer for dogs and cats.  I got it at Petco years ago for about $5.  This one on Amazon is similar:
> https://www.amazon.com/Safari-Guillotine-Nail-Trimmer-Large/dp/B0002RJM82
> 
> 
> I was trying to pet him and playing with him and it worked very well. Just in beginning I think  he was a bit scared and he scratched me.  But now no more holes in my blankets!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your comments. Very helpful....


----------



## Yuki85

thank you!!! But they do not deliver to Austria (dam...) I will try to find something similar or just use a normal clipper.


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> thank you!!! But they do not deliver to Austria (dam...) I will try to find something similar or just use a normal clipper.


you're welcome......I'm sure you can find something similar.  I think you'll find it helpful - much better than one made for people.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yuki85 said:


> thank you!!! But they do not deliver to Austria (dam...) I will try to find something similar or just use a normal clipper.



I just use a normal human nail clipper when I trim kitty claws. [emoji3]


----------



## ThisVNchick

I took my dogs out this morning. My husky needed to poop. As he was finishing up and moving out of the way so I could clean up, my neighbor and her new puppy were coming out. I am 7 months pregnant so I have to swat down in order to clean up (bending over is not an option at this point, large bump and all). Clearly, my neighbor sees this, but continues to let her puppy lunge at my eskimo who is closest to her and her puppy. My eskimo gets very excited when he sees another dog who wants to play or shows the same level of excitement when they meet. The eskimo quickly pulls towards the puppy and I almost lose my balance as I am trying to come up, not to mention he tugged so hard I dropped some of the poop back on the ground. My neighbor, again, sees this and keeps saying "I'm sorry" but she continues to allow her puppy to lunge at my dogs. I had to turn around and glare at my eskimo and told him loudly and sternly to stop. He did and I went back down to finish cleaning up the mess I dropped.

Here's the part I feel bad about now. I did not stay a single thing to my neighbor. I just walked the other direction. Normally I am pretty warm and welcoming with all of my neighbors and their furry friends, but today, for some reason I was not having any of it. I think a part of me was upset that she kept saying sorry but continued to make it difficult for me to complete my task, given my current condition and she could clearly see it. URGH. Now that my nerves are calm, I feel kind of bad about the way I reacted. Any thoughts?


----------



## sdkitty

ThisVNchick said:


> I took my dogs out this morning. My husky needed to poop. As he was finishing up and moving out of the way so I could clean up, my neighbor and her new puppy as coming out. I am 7 months pregnant so I have to swat down in order to clean up (bending over is not an option at this point, large bump and all). Clearly, my neighbor sees this, but continues to let her puppy lunge at my eskimo who is closest to her and her puppy. My eskimo gets very excited when he sees another dog who wants to play or shows the same level of excitement when they meet. The eskimo quickly pulls towards the puppy and I almost lose my balance as I am trying to come up, not to mention he tugged so hard I dropped some of the poop back on the ground. My neighbor, again, sees this and keeps saying "I'm sorry" but she continues to allow her puppy to lunge at my dogs. I had to turn around and glare at my eskimo and told him loudly and sternly to stop. He did and I went back down to finish cleaning up the mess I dropped.
> 
> Here's the part I feel bad about now. I did not stay a single thing to my neighbor. I just walked the other direction. Normally I am pretty warm and welcoming with all of my neighbors and their furry friends, but today, for some reason I was not having any of it. I think a part of me was upset that she kept saying sorry but continued to make it difficult for me to complete my task, given my current condition and she could clearly see it. URGH. Now that my nerves are calm, I feel kind of bad about the way I reacted. Any thoughts?


I think your neighbor should have controlled her puppy.  Being pregnant, you could have injured yourself or your baby.  IMO she was lucky you didn't say something to her instead of scolding your dog.


----------



## ThisVNchick

sdkitty said:


> I think your neighbor should have controlled her puppy.  Being pregnant, you could have injured yourself or your baby.  IMO she was lucky you didn't say something to her instead of scolding your dog.


Thanks for hearing me out @sdkitty !  As next door neighbors, I just didn't want to come off as "the b!tch" LOL Hopefully, she understood why I was not in the mood for a meet and greet (that was the first time I've seen her pup, my husband has had our dogs do a meet and greet before). It still irks me when I think about the scenario...I still think she was lacking some common sense that morning.


----------



## pixiejenna

What a annoying neighbor! IA with Sdkitty you could have hurt yourself or baby. She should have taken control of her puppy and try to correct the behavior. 

I don't recall who it was here that I got this tip from here but I want to say thank you! One of you girls posted a picture of your wicker cat carrier and said that you leave it out 24/7 and your cat/s like to sleep in it. So when I brought home my kittens I left the carrier out lined with a towel on the bottom. At first it seemed like they where ignoring it. But after a while I caught them sleeping in it sometimes alone but a lot of the time together. Sometimes they even close the door lol. Well Friday we had to take them to the vet for their 3rd round of shots. I have never had a easier time putting kitty's into a carrier in my life. I couldn't believe how easy it was.


----------



## pixiejenna

So my furbabies have round worm [emoji53] game them the first round of meds the next dose in 2 weeks. bm then test again to see if they're gone. 

On a random side note I've noticed that their ears are warm. It made me sad because my Zorro who's gone his ears where always cold for as long I can remember. I love my new guys with all my heart but I still miss my little man Z. It just reminded me of how sick he was for so long.


----------



## Shelby33

This was so strange. Two nights ago at 1AM a neighbor starts building some type of outdoor cage. We thought it was maybe for rabbits. Then yesterday The SPCA, Animal Control and police are there. They confiscated the cage, and also brought out a small pet carrier. The dog officer told us they were there to rescue two mistreated kittens! Just so bizarre ....


----------



## madamefifi

pixiejenna said:


> So my furbabies have round worm [emoji53] game them the first round of meds the next dose in 2 weeks. bm then test again to see if they're gone.
> 
> On a random side note I've noticed that their ears are warm. It made me sad because my Zorro who's gone his ears where always cold for as long I can remember. I love my new guys with all my heart but I still miss my little man Z. It just reminded me of how sick he was for so long.


Henrietta Jean had roundworms, it's not a big deal as long as it's treated (which you are doing [emoji2]). Her little belly was so full of worms she couldn't keep food down, and when she vomited I saw the worms in her emesis .


----------



## madamefifi

Shelby33 said:


> This was so strange. Two nights ago at 1AM a neighbor starts building some type of outdoor cage. We thought it was maybe for rabbits. Then yesterday The SPCA, Animal Control and police are there. They confiscated the cage, and also brought out a small pet carrier. The dog officer told us they were there to rescue two mistreated kittens! Just so bizarre ....



That is weird! Wonder how they knew? At least the poor things have been rescued, hopefully they will find a good home soon.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that I was so surprised because my guys are huge. They've grown so much in the month and a half I've had them. You'd think that they would have been smaller. I told the lady I got them from that they have it, she still has one of the litter left. She went in for her final shot and to get spayed and she also tested positive for round worm too. I've only seen them barf once. But one of them Yeti did have some runny poops. I haven't seen anything in their poops but my dad cleans the litter boxes more than I do. I've also been taking extra essential oils to be on the safe side. Even though I don't clean the boxes very often they do bite and scratch me a lot like cats like to do.


----------



## pixiejenna

see how big they got I was in denial but my coworker pointed it out to me. So I had to look back at when I first got them and geese they almost look full size!


----------



## pixiejenna

So I saw some YouTube videos of cats liking the ikea doll bed. So I bought two I set one up and got a bed for it because it's just a board, it comes with a sheet blanket and pillow but it's not much. My cats seem super unimpressed with it so far lol. So I'm holding off on building the second one as it might be going back. I actually got the pet bed at tjmaxx. I went to petco first, the xs pet crate beds fit this perfectly but they are also pricy. It only took me 9 minutes to assemble and onmy needed the Allen wrench it comes with.  However if you have wood glue you might want to glue the wood dowels in and the bottom part of the bed. My kitty's climbed under it and it popped up lol.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> So I saw some YouTube videos of cats liking the ikea doll bed. So I bought two I set one up and got a bed for it because it's just a board, it comes with a sheet blanket and pillow but it's not much. My cats seem super unimpressed with it so far lol. So I'm holding off on building the second one as it might be going back. I actually got the pet bed at tjmaxx. I went to petco first, the xs pet crate beds fit this perfectly but they are also pricy. It only took me 9 minutes to assemble and onmy needed the Allen wrench it comes with.  However if you have wood glue you might want to glue the wood dowels in and the bottom part of the bed. My kitty's climbed under it and it popped up lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862209


that's cute....you never know what cats will take to...my senior kitty won't chase a ball but he loves to chase a water bottle cap


----------



## pixiejenna

This has been my first miss with these guys. It's just so freaking cute I hope they come around. But they really love sleeping in the crate together. And they really love Starbucks straws. I have a vast collection at home I usually buy two teas, but use the same straw for both. If I leave a drink around unsupervised they'll go for the straw. Then I give them a fresh one to distract them. I half wonder if they don't like the bed portion. When I put the foam bed down they at least nibbled on it.


----------



## dusty paws

we are fostering an 8 month old kitten in the hopes to make him a permanent member of our household and holy moly energy! we've never had a kitten. he is hilarious and exhausting at the same time.


----------



## sdkitty

dusty paws said:


> we are fostering an 8 month old kitten in the hopes to make him a permanent member of our household and holy moly energy! we've never had a kitten. he is hilarious and exhausting at the same time.


I know ....kittens are so fun but the older lower energy cats have their charms too


----------



## pixiejenna

Kittens are so much fun. Sometimes I feel like I can't get anything done because they are always doing something cute or crazy. Also if you get him neutered he'll probably chill out a bit.


----------



## mrsblake18

I’ve suddenly lost my 7 month kitten. She went to the vet for a vaccine 2 weeks ago and had been having diarrhea since. I took her back to the vet and they sent me home with flagyl and panacur, suspecting that she had a bug. Last night, she passed away. I’ve never had a pet pass away, does anyone have advice on how to cope?


----------



## pixiejenna

mrsblake18 said:


> I’ve suddenly lost my 7 month kitten. She went to the vet for a vaccine 2 weeks ago and had been having diarrhea since. I took her back to the vet and they sent me home with flagyl and panacur, suspecting that she had a bug. Last night, she passed away. I’ve never had a pet pass away, does anyone have advice on how to cope?


I'm so sorry for your unexpected loss *hugs*. It's always hard to loose a furbaby especially one do young. I adopted a 6 month old kitten who had a virus and we had to put to sleep after only 6 months of having him. Just remember that the time she was here she was loved and spoiled girl. Every one grieves differently so be kind to yourself remember that your entitled to your feelings.


----------



## dusty paws

ugh you guys. he's gone from nice laid back kitten to attack kitten in the bitey phase. jax and rosie hiss and growl but he doesn't seem to understand their warning signs. he also tries to play with them - kitten play, but they run and hide and he thinks oH CHASE TIME. sigh. it's so hard. i want to do what's best for everyone.


----------



## lorihmatthews

dusty paws said:


> ugh you guys. he's gone from nice laid back kitten to attack kitten in the bitey phase. jax and rosie hiss and growl but he doesn't seem to understand their warning signs. he also tries to play with them - kitten play, but they run and hide and he thinks oH CHASE TIME. sigh. it's so hard. i want to do what's best for everyone.



They will figure it out. Just give them time.


----------



## chessmont

mrsblake18 said:


> I’ve suddenly lost my 7 month kitten. She went to the vet for a vaccine 2 weeks ago and had been having diarrhea since. I took her back to the vet and they sent me home with flagyl and panacur, suspecting that she had a bug. Last night, she passed away. I’ve never had a pet pass away, does anyone have advice on how to cope?



OMG I am so sorry!  Have you talked to the vet about what her/his opinion might be as to cause?

I have lost at least a dozen or more pets and it never gets any easier.  The trite response is give it time but time is the only thing one can do.  There are pet loss groups in some areas maybe you can google and find something near you or an online group just for pet loss.

Again, I am so sorry I definitely know how you feel; I have lost at least 6-7 cats and at least 15 dogs.  So many I cannot count in my head.  It is so hard....


----------



## pixiejenna

Has anyone had to anchor down a cat tree? I got my guys a new cat tree from Costco and it's really tall, they like to run up the posts and it also has a dangling feather. So in between jumping around on it and playing with the feather which is hanging off the bottom of the top post, I'm afraid of either them knocking it over and getting hurt or breaking something when they knock it over. They've already knocked down their smaller cat tree in the past. They will sometimes chase each other around the house and will jump from point a  to point b and everything is a launching pad.


----------



## pixiejenna

Crazy cat ladies/men I have a question. With thanksgiving tomorrow while brining my turkey my cats where going crazy over the giblets. I never use them and I just put them back in the fridge for now. I kind of want to feed them to my cats but I’ve never done it before. One of my coworkers said that I should broil them first. But I know a lot of people like to feed their pets raw food. Is it safe to feed cats raw turkey giblets or should I cook them?


----------



## pixiejenna

Crazy cat ladies/men I have a question. With thanksgiving tomorrow while brining my turkey my cats where going crazy over the giblets. I never use them and I just put them back in the fridge for now. I kind of want to feed them to my cats but I’ve never done it before. One of my coworkers said that I should broil them first. But I know a lot of people like to feed their pets raw food. Is it safe to feed cats raw turkey giblets or should I cook them?


----------



## Miss Liz

mrsblake18 said:


> I’ve suddenly lost my 7 month kitten. She went to the vet for a vaccine 2 weeks ago and had been having diarrhea since. I took her back to the vet and they sent me home with flagyl and panacur, suspecting that she had a bug. Last night, she passed away. I’ve never had a pet pass away, does anyone have advice on how to cope?


Just that it never gets better, you just get used to it. And when you are ready, get another pet.  There are so many that need loving homes and return your caring 1000x over. (IMO).


----------



## sdkitty

I'm a bit mad at little girl cat.  She was on the back of the ladderback chair interacting with me in a very cute way (as big brother does more often).  I reached out to her and she swiped at me with claws out.  Would have drawn blood if she hadn't gotten my sweatshirt sleeve.  Brat!
Our boy almost never touches us with his claws but she is very bad that way.


----------



## Naminé

Anyone in Florida willing to foster or adopt, please help these cute wigglybutts!









						Humane Society of Vero Beach and Indian River County in need of adopters, fosters for dogs
					

The Humane Society of Vero Beach and Indian River County expects to receive 25 dogs this week; to make room, fosters needed for some in shelter




					www.yahoo.com


----------

